# Vostok mods.



## lucky watch

Seeing as the bezel thread has been closed I thought I would start a Vostok modification thread. First is my 710 cased Amphibia. The watch came to me already modded. I think it's a Dave Murphy bezel. I put the glass back on myself. I got the back from Juri Levenberg.


----------



## lucky watch

This is another 710 case. The previous owner has taken some of the shine of the case and fitted another Dave Murphy bezel. The strap is a Maratac.
I am waiting for another already modded watch from pers184. It has left Moscow so I should get it next week. I will post some pictures when it arrives.


----------



## James_

Nice Lucky. Where did you get the glass back?


----------



## REDSWAN13

They look great lucky watch, i resisted any modifications to my 420 - had it about 2 something years now - as i actually like the dot/dash bezel,
recently gave in though & bought a Seiko bezel & im happy with the result.










Here it is pre-mod.


----------



## lucky watch

James_ said:


> Nice Lucky. Where did you get the glass back?


GLASBODEN Vostok Automatik | crystal case back for Russian watch | eBay b-)


----------



## gekos

Mod - Seiko bezel


----------



## James_

lucky watch said:


> GLASBODEN Vostok Automatik | crystal case back for Russian watch | eBay b-)


Thanks.

Spensive though. But awesome.


----------



## domoon

James_ said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Spensive though. But awesome.


Custom bezel+glasboden case back+decent strap+good relume could cost double the watch, if not more lol.

Tlapatlaked


----------



## James_

domoon said:


> Custom bezel+glasboden case back+decent strap+good relume could cost double the watch, if not more lol.
> 
> Tlapatlaked


Yeah but probably worth it. Also getting it professionally regulated would be a good idea for me. I can't get mine to be consistent, sometimes they will be very accurate then drift to +/- 20spd.


----------



## Martins.




----------



## joecool

James_ said:


> Yeah but probably worth it. Also getting it professionally regulated would be a good idea for me. I can't get mine to be consistent, sometimes they will be very accurate then drift to +/- 20spd.


Hey James maybe the isochronism lever has been accidently moved if it is as inconsistent as you are experiencing
Here is a pic originally supplied by Jose-CostaRica showing the ajustment levers (the red one is the isochronism lever which shouldnt be moved unless regulation consistency becomes a problem and even then only by a specialist who has a proper equipment to set it up properly)


----------



## lucky watch

Wow Martins, very good looking. One day I will have an Isofrane strap, I hope.


----------



## James_

joecool said:


> Hey James maybe the isochronism lever has been accidently moved if it is as inconsistent as you are experiencing
> Here is a pic originally supplied by Jose-CostaRica showing the ajustment levers (the red one is the isochronism lever which shouldnt be moved unless regulation consistency becomes a problem and even then only by a specialist who has a proper equipment to set it up properly)


Yeah I think they might need a pro to regulate it. Maybe I'm expecting too much from the movement though. My daily wear pattern is very inconsistent. But then again they have all been left in the same position, wound around the same amount, and the time will still deviate. One watch is about 3 months old and the other 2 are about 8 or something. The 090 had a problematic start to life, but has shown signs of promise. I would like to get them to about +/-5spd. Think a pro could get them to that?


----------



## andrewlogan1987

My modded scuba dude. I currently have a jubilee bracelet on the way to try that out.









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Astute-C

This is a watch I put together entirely myself out of parts. All parts including movement were from Zenitar on eBay. The strap was from a Chinese seller on eBay and the bezel from Boris_gbv also on eBay.

Why was the bezel thread removed? Are you referring to the pers bezel thread lucky?

I wish pers had an eBay store. So fiddly describing exactly what you want!

And apologies if this seems like discussing too much 'business' but as a community it is useful for people to know where to get parts from.


----------



## lucky watch

You can still view the thread but it has been closed. That means you can't post on it. It crossed the line from banter to sales. So you should easily be able to deal with pers184 in the sales section.



Astute-C said:


> This is a watch I put together entirely myself out of parts. All parts including movement were from Zenitar on eBay. The strap was from a Chinese seller on eBay and the bezel from Boris_gbv also on eBay.
> 
> Why was the bezel thread removed? Are you referring to the pers bezel thread lucky?
> 
> I wish pers had an eBay store. So fiddly describing exactly what you want!
> 
> And apologies if this seems like discussing too much 'business' but as a community it is useful for people to know where to get parts from.


----------



## lucky watch

Just arrived today from pers184. The watch and the bezel are both from pers. What a top man to deal with. :-!


----------



## JonS1967

gekos said:


> Mod - Seiko bezel


Awesome!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Kent

110 case, brushed with 600 grade wet and dry; off the shelf dial, movement and new better lume hands from meranom; seiko type bezel from ebay boris; rubber strap from cousins uk. Regulated to a few seconds here and there. Looks good enough to eat.


----------



## Astute-C

gekos said:


> Mod - Seiko bezel


That looks amazing. Where did you get the hands? I ask because the dial's not an SE right? Can you buy the paddle hands separately?


----------



## MattBrace

From where I'm looking its a standard set of hands for an amphibian.


----------



## domoon

Looks like hands from vintage amphibians, the hour hand looks shorter and not shiny.
Great idea, been looking at ebay for cheap non wiring old fibby with paddle hand to use but no luck 

Tlapatlaked


----------



## Martins.




----------



## JonS1967

Here are some of my mods...

Before brushing the case with my favorite Murphy bezel and insert.







After brushing the case with an alternate bezel insert.







The Dude. 







The Dude with a new bezel. I really like this bezel. 







My new favorite bezel on my SE.







And last but not least my last mod. I'm still struggling with the seconds hand but will get it at some point.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quercusile

My two amphibia / komandirskie mods. Cheaper than previous ones shown by our buddies ...



















Enviado desde mi LG-D802 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gekos

Astute-C said:


> That looks amazing. Where did you get the hands? I ask because the dial's not an SE right? Can you buy the paddle hands separately?


Not a SE. I bought old Amphibia only for the hands.


----------



## James_




----------



## jose-CostaRica

Awesome james!

using Tapatalk!


----------



## domoon

James_ said:


>


Cool!! How did you get it that smooth? I finished with green scotthbrite but don't even close

Tlapatlaked


----------



## tikkathree

Nice thread guys, some interesting results. Now, to play, or not to play....:roll:


----------



## lucky watch

No one will talk to you if you don't play..........:-d:-d



tikkathree said:


> Nice thread guys, some interesting results. Now, to play, or not to play....:roll:


----------



## 93EXCivic

Here is my only one as of now.

I am planning one that is an homage to the Blancpains Fifty Fathoms.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchik

Here two of my mods - the bezels are from eBay:


----------



## munichjoe

Man of Kent said:


> ... and new better lume hands from meranom


I've heard that "some" of the new hand sets have better lume, anyone care to elaborate? I would DEFINATELY be interested in brighter hands!!!! Is Meranom the only one with his hands on the hands????


----------



## Man of Kent

munichjoe said:


> I've heard that "some" of the new hand sets have better lume, anyone care to elaborate? I would DEFINATELY be interested in brighter hands!!!! Is Meranom the only one with his hands on the hands????


Yes, it would appear that new hands have improved lume. Its not monster like but it does last all night. Unfortunately the dial lume still sucks so you can only get an approximation of the time.


----------



## domoon

gekos said:


> Not a SE. I bought old Amphibia only for the hands.


What are acceptable going price for non working vintage vostoks with old paddle hands (and half nice case)? I somehow prefer the older paddle style. The new one makes the hands looks too fat :|

Tlapatlaked


----------



## Dr Watchmaker

like this one myself a lot


----------



## toolonginexile

anyone have any opinions on this strap watch combo. its a shot from pers a few years back. I never would have thought of a brown band for this one

Was thinking about commissioning someone to do something similar, maybe a bit more refined.


----------



## m4ckan

Here's my modded Komandirskie


----------



## JonS1967

toolonginexile said:


> anyone have any opinions on this strap watch combo. its a shot from pers a few years back. I never would have thought of a brown band for this one
> 
> Was thinking about commissioning someone to do something similar, maybe a bit more refined.
> 
> View attachment 1882722


IMHO I think this strap looks fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m4ckan

93EXCivic said:


> Here is my only one as of now.
> 
> I am planning one that is an homage to the Blancpains Fifty Fathoms.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks awesome! What case is that?


----------



## 93EXCivic

m4ckan said:


> Looks awesome! What case is that?


It is a vintage ministry case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica

93EXCivic said:


> It is a vintage ministry case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ministry? nope brother its a Tonneau case

using Tapatalk!


----------



## 93EXCivic

jose-CostaRica said:


> Ministry? nope brother its a Tonneau case
> 
> using Tapatalk!


My bad you are right


----------



## lucky watch

Same here. I think the hand crafted stuff looks good on the Russians. :-!



JonS1967 said:


> IMHO I think this strap looks fantastic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astute-C

Hi Guys,

I found this rather interesting little dial on the internet. I'm thinking about building a watch around it. It kind of reminds me of nuclear testing in the Pacific for some reason! I'll call it a 'Vostok Tropical'. Can any of you tell me whether this is an official Vostok dial or has someone custom made it? I'm awaiting a reply from the seller so any info in the meantime would be appreciated.


----------



## dutchassasin

Astute-C said:


> Can any of you tell me whether this is an official Vostok dial or has someone custom made it? I'm awaiting a reply from the seller so any info in the meantime would be appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 1904458


Original vostok dial, i believe its a komandirskie specific dial but i have seen these also in amphibian cases.
they can still be purchased from meranom: Komandirskie 431976 Meranom.com


----------



## Astute-C

dutchassasin said:


> Original vostok dial, i believe its a komandirskie specific dial but i have seen these also in amphibian cases.
> they can still be purchased from meranom: Komandirskie 431976 Meranom.com


Thanks Dutch, I wonder what the true colour of this dial is. The example you linked to is much more subdued.


----------



## dutchassasin

i found a better picture for you of the more darker one, its possible they changed the colour from light to dark.
Watch Vostok Komandirskie 431976 Sea sunrise - Russian Sales

you can try to ask Meranom on facebook, maybe they know if their is a difference.


----------



## domoon

Anyway I just received an email from Dave Murphy that he has some custom bezel available. 
I'm not affiliated with him, it's just that I registered to the mail notification before but can't act to the offer rightnow due to depleted watch fund (sigh), 

Tlapatakled


----------



## Perdendosi

Astute-C said:


> Thanks Dutch, I wonder what the true colour of this dial is. The example you linked to is much more subdued.


This is my running watch -- I like to think of the rays as sunrise, and so it's my "optimistic" watch. 
The true color is dark blue. (The close-up pics are the truest color, IMO.)


----------



## Astute-C

Perdendosi said:


> This is my running watch
> 
> Thanks Perendosi,
> 
> My dial has arrived (only 3 days from Italy to UK!) When you tilt it into the light it goes a crazy bright colour like my photo but normally it looks like yours. It's a really interesting dial that I only came across a few days ago. I'm waiting for some other bits and bobs to arrive and then I'm going to put together a new watch using the dial. I'll post up pictures when I'm done.
> 
> Astute.


----------



## chirs1211

93EXCivic said:


> Interesting bracelet too, where's that from ?


----------



## 93EXCivic

chirs1211 said:


> 93EXCivic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting bracelet too, where's that from ?
> 
> 
> 
> The bracelet is from CheapestNATOStraps.com
Click to expand...


----------



## Elbakalao

These guys.


----------



## Chascomm

The gold hands are perfect for this dial. Black or silver would tend to get lost in the picture, but gold stands up nicely.


----------



## Astute-C

It's arrived. The Astute Tropicana Vostok Amphibia. Just finished putting it together. Parts from eBay and Zenitar in particular. I completed it with an old Scubadude caseback I had laying around. I couldn't quite capture the way that the dial changes colour but I love it, I can't wait to wear it on a beach. Might be waiting a while though as it's deepest winter here in Britain!

PS parts from Russia just 11 days to UK!


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Astute-C said:


> It's arrived. The Astute Tropicana Vostok Amphibia. Just finished putting it together. Parts from eBay and Zenitar in particular. I completed it with an old Scubadude caseback I had laying around. I couldn't quite capture the way that the dial changes colour but I love it, I can't wait to wear it on a beach. Might be waiting a while though as it's deepest winter here in Britain!
> 
> PS parts from Russia just 11 days to UK!


lovely Tommy! congratulations!


----------



## lucky watch

Astute-C that is an excellent job. Well done and enjoy it..........


----------



## James_

Completely stripped the bezel that came with the 110 case. Was a bit too busy looking.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

James_ said:


> Completely stripped the bezel that came with the 110 case. Was a bit too busy looking.


Awesome!

using Tapatalk!


----------



## Hartig

My first Vostok, received a couple of weeks ago... Got around modding it now!

The clean bezel is from ebay (taller and beefier than meranoms/the SE ones), and I brushed the bezel and case myself.
I wanted the old school diver/tool watch look. like Zlatoust or the old Panerais but this is obviously a much more realistic size for my puny wrist, at the same time a lot more friendly on my disturbingly light wallet...

I will relume it and put one of my own straps on it soon. Perhaps modify the dial so it's sterile? :think:


----------



## James_

Thanks! Just changed it back to the one I had before. Put that one outside in the rain to see if it will develop some patina. I might have to leave it for a couple of months.


----------



## Flex_

That clean bezel looks amazing! Do you know the model number of the watch?


----------



## Erks

My first vostok arrived today, lasted less than an hour before it got modded. Had ordered the smooth bezel from the bay and had the watchadoo floating, considering a shark mesh atm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartig

Flex_ said:


> That clean bezel looks amazing! Do you know the model number of the watch?


It's 420913. Bought from chistopolcity as it's been out of stock on meranom for ages.


----------



## Flex_

Thanks, I wish meranom would get new stock in soon.


----------



## James_

Meranom has the same watch available but in blue. And also the clean bezel available for it.

Clean Bezel 01k2 Meranom.com

Amphibian Classic 420914 Meranom.com



Flex_ said:


> Thanks, I wish meranom would get new stock in soon.


----------



## joecool

James_ said:


> Thanks! Just changed it back to the one I had before. Put that one outside in the rain to see if it will develop some patina. I might have to leave it for a couple of months.


Hey James,have you tried the Amonia/vinegar/boiled egg approach!(Worth a mad scientist experiment moment! Mmwooohahahaaaaaa!!!!!)

How to Patina Brass (with Illustrations) :-!b-)


----------



## James_

joecool said:


> Hey James,have you tried the Amonia/vinegar/boiled egg approach!(Worth a mad scientist experiment moment! Mmwooohahahaaaaaa!!!!!)
> 
> How to Patina Brass (with Illustrations) :-!b-)


Thanks the blue green shade is just what I'm after. I have a site bookmarked on my laptop that gives all the exact concoctions of chemicals and processes needed for different colours, even red!

I had planned to do it with a Steinhart Apollon which had a bronze bezel. But didn't have the watch long.

I'll have a go at the blue green tomorrow


----------



## joecool

James_ said:


> Thanks the blue green shade is just what I'm after. I have a site bookmarked on my laptop that gives all the exact concoctions of chemicals and processes needed for different colours, even red!
> 
> I had planned to do it with a Steinhart Apollon which had a bronze bezel. But didn't have the watch long.
> 
> I'll have a go at the blue green tomorrow


Mmwooohahahaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!! Show us a pic Jekyll n Hyde stylee in a few days after the experiment is complete, if you dont mind James |>b-)


----------



## James_

joecool said:


> Mmwooohahahaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!! Show us a pic Jekyll n Hyde stylee in a few days after the experiment is complete, if you dont mind James |>b-)


Will do. Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## tamtkpp

Hi folks,

Does anyone know if the hours and min. hands of seiko 5 (7s26) can fit on amphibians ?

Cheers


----------



## domoon

tamtkpp said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Does anyone know if the hours and min. hands of seiko 5 (7s26) can fit on amphibians ?
> 
> Cheers


AFAIK no, u can fit it only by modifying the hole. maybe others can chime in.

Tlapatakled


----------



## lucky watch

James_ said:


> Completely stripped the bezel that came with the 110 case. Was a bit too busy looking.


James that look is amazing!


----------



## James_

Thanks just about start the blue green patina process.


----------



## Hartig

joecool said:


> Hey James,have you tried the Amonia/vinegar/boiled egg approach!(Worth a mad scientist experiment moment! Mmwooohahahaaaaaa!!!!!)
> 
> How to Patina Brass (with Illustrations) :-!b-)


I tried some different stuff to age brass, here's what I found out

Egg method = can't really remember, I think it turned darker, greenish
Acetone vapors = creates blue & metallic shiny spots
Bleach vapors = creates a reddish finish underneath green and white gunk deposits
Heat + red vinegar quenching = dark brown


----------



## James_

Didn't work. Well it didn't turn out green blue anyway. Just dark brown like Hartig said above.

It did have green blue showing after the first 40 min in the oven. Maybe it doesn't need so long because it is a small thing.


----------



## Flex_

About the hands. Does anybody know if there are some snow-flake hands that fit?


----------



## Skv

Any bezel suggestions for my Dude?







on the right hand side.


----------



## Flex_

Murphy bezel would look nice.


----------



## James_

Anyone know how to get rid of patina?


----------



## Chascomm

James_ said:


> Anyone know how to get rid of patina?


Coca Cola? It works for coins.


----------



## James_

I've drank 3 litres already and no change.

Lol only joking, yeah it has steeping in cola for a few days now, no change. Think something stronger is required because the patina is quite thick in places. Even when I scrub it, it won't come off.


Chascomm said:


> Coca Cola? It works for coins.


----------



## domoon

I brushed mine with scot brite green pad. But it started as sand paper skinned bezel so i don't mind another "brush scar"... maybe try the blue/grey non-abrasive pad ones?

Tlapatakled


----------



## James_

I used the scotch bright pad then used some steel wool. Got it back to nearly normal and tried again. It kind of worked, only it doesn't look the same as the photo to the naked eye or even under a bright light. The camera and the flash are picking up colours I can barely see. If it looked to my eye what it looks like to the camera I would be happy.





domoon said:


> I brushed mine with scot brite green pad. But it started as sand paper skinned bezel so i don't mind another "brush scar"... maybe try the blue/grey non-abrasive pad ones?
> 
> Tlapatakled


----------



## cyberwarhol

James_ said:


> Anyone know how to get rid of patina?


For brass or bronze, use a bit of salt in lemon juice or vinegar. Soak it and it should clean out the patina. Wash and clean then polish it with some olive oil and it will look really good. 
Post some pictures after. 

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## James_

cyberwarhol said:


> For brass or bronze, use a bit of salt in lemon juice or vinegar. Soak it and it should clean out the patina. Wash and clean then polish it with some olive oil and it will look really good.
> Post some pictures after.
> 
> Sent from myusing Tapatalk


Thanks I'll try.


----------



## Skv

Here's mine!

I was wondering: are there signed Vostok crowns available?


----------



## Skv




----------



## cyberwarhol

After I modded the 8926 on Boxing Day (pics on that thread), I have decided to strip the chrome of the bezel on my orange dude today.

Looks great with the Orange dial and espresso brown NATO.










Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol

Orange dial, not dude. Duh....

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## James_

DLC 110 case


----------



## Grandsire

X-mas pressie from the better half, this is as far as ivegot so far;

Vostok Amphibia Tank







[/url]


----------



## lucky watch

My latest modded Amphibia from our very own *mcb2007*. Good health to you Rob.


----------



## Kolomchanin

Hello everyone !!!


----------



## slowprop

lucky watch said:


> My latest modded Amphibia from our very own *mcb2007*. Good health to you Rob.
> 
> View attachment 2574842
> 
> 
> View attachment 2574850
> 
> 
> View attachment 2574858
> 
> 
> View attachment 2574866
> 
> 
> View attachment 2574874
> 
> 
> View attachment 2574882
> 
> 
> View attachment 2574890
> 
> 
> View attachment 2574898


Nice watch Scott but I also like that British Army pocket knife. I have a few pocket knives myself and those British Army knives are nice - not as well known as the Swiss Army knives.


----------



## Brian Turner

My 110 with blue bezel


----------



## fofofomin

Brushed the case the other day, gives it a much more tool type of diver feel. I love it

+no finger prints n smudges.


----------



## Chascomm

fofofomin said:


> Brushed the case the other day, gives it a much more tool type of diver feel. I love it
> 
> +no finger prints n smudges.


Nice work! :-!


----------



## arhitektor1




----------



## JDAIII

I'm looking at buying my first Vostok. I need something that I can wear when I go scuba diving in 3rd world countries where I don't want to end up having my nice dive watch stolen.

My questions is: Is there a mod for Vostoks that give me a sapphire or any kind of glass crystal? The plastic crystal is the only thing holding me back from buying one.


----------



## Lokifish

I'd say don't worry about the crystal. Acrylic crystal "divers" are a proven design used by Tissot, Hamilton, Tag, and a number of others. That aside, the case is not designed for thick slabs of mineral/sapphire, which is what would be required to maintain the depth rating. Even if you were able to get it to fit, you would have no clearance for the hands.


----------



## cyberwarhol

JDAIII said:


> I'm looking at buying my first Vostok. I need something that I can wear when I go scuba diving in 3rd world countries where I don't want to end up having my nice dive watch stolen.
> 
> My questions is: Is there a mod for Vostoks that give me a sapphire or any kind of glass crystal? The plastic crystal is the only thing holding me back from buying one.


Here's something you can take a look. Pretty good to show how these watches hold up.






Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## domoon

JDAIII said:


> I'm looking at buying my first Vostok. I need something that I can wear when I go scuba diving in 3rd world countries where I don't want to end up having my nice dive watch stolen.
> 
> My questions is: Is there a mod for Vostoks that give me a sapphire or any kind of glass crystal? The plastic crystal is the only thing holding me back from buying one.


If acrylic crystal was good enough to go to the moon,then there's no need to worry to take it to a little dip. In fact the acrylic's flexibility was part of the design to increase water resistant. And you can always polywatch the scratch, unlike sapphire and mineral glasses 

Carpatalked


----------



## JDAIII

I will just have to polish the crystal regularly. My diving watches tend to get scratched up quickly. Just wanted to have one less maintenance item.


----------



## Tomas Kitas

I saw this awesome watch a couple weeks ago. Sadly, I lost the auction. Gentlemen, have you ever seen this type of Vostok with „Red 12"?


----------



## Harry Keogh




----------



## pigpen

My first post here (found you guys after googling for Vostok mods)! We have the same base watch too.
This is the before:








And this is after, with a Seiko-style diver bezel and Flieger style dial (weird combination but looks great):














The bezel is from The best watches from Russia, the guy that runs the site is a great guy and took care of shipping problems we encountered. Couldn't be happier.
The dial is actually a custom dial for a Seiko (I was originally supposed to mod an SNK805) but ended up using it on the Komandirskie instead.


----------



## SWRT

pigpen said:


> My first post here (found you guys after googling for Vostok mods)! We have the same base watch too.
> This is the before:
> View attachment 3998106
> 
> 
> And this is after, with a Seiko-style diver bezel and Flieger style dial (weird combination but looks great):
> 
> The bezel is from The best watches from Russia, the guy that runs the site is a great guy and took care of shipping problems we encountered. Couldn't be happier.
> The dial is actually a custom dial for a Seiko (I was originally supposed to mod an SNK805) but ended up using it on the Komandirskie instead.


What size is the dial on this model if I'd be looking to replace it? I was 
thinking of buying one of these, but I'm not a fan of the boat. I personally 
like this one, but I'm not sure if it'd fit without knowing the size.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-DIAL-TO...703?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cfae23dbf


----------



## chirs1211

I haven't seen a white dial version before looks cool, i have the green version of this piece

Chris


Tomas Kitas said:


> I saw this awesome watch a couple weeks ago. Sadly, I lost the auction. Gentlemen, have you ever seen this type of Vostok with „Red 12"?


----------



## SWRT

chirs1211 said:


> I haven't seen a white dial version before looks cool, i have the green version of this piece
> 
> Chris


https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-2403-a-469852.html*

Looks like this one. I love the offset crown*


----------



## pigpen

The dial diameter is around 28mm in my watch as well. I am not sure if it will fit the movement, because the dial you want is for the Amphibia (not sure if the movement is different than the Komandirskie) but it will fit the case.

Now that I see the link you have I'm kind of regretting what I did to the Seiko custom dial that I had - that dial looks a lot better.


----------



## SWRT

pigpen said:


> The dial diameter is around 28mm in my watch as well. I am not sure if it will fit the movement, because the dial you want is for the Amphibia (not sure if the movement is different than the Komandirskie) but it will fit the case.
> 
> Now that I see the link you have I'm kind of regretting what I did to the Seiko custom dial that I had - that dial looks a lot better.


I guess I'll give it a shot then. Worse-case scenario I can try and make it fit somehow.

And your watch looks pretty, man. I definitely like that military look you have going on.


----------



## Lokifish

As far as Vostok dials go, the general rule is like for like.
22xx for 22xx 
24xx for 24xx
3 O'Clock crown for 3 O'Clock crown

So a 24xx 2 O'Clock crown requires that a dial from any other design be modified to work. This means removing feet and dial dots or resoldering new feet. Another factor is things like a 2214 date window is not in the same position as the date wheel on a 2414. The good news is that some dials are slightly out of alignment, and new feet or dots when moving them over allows you to fix that.


----------



## C4L18R3

Here are mine -

Mesh mod (?!) on an 090 - 








Bezel mod on a 110 - 








Here's my first actual modding exercise. I call it my 'Super SE' 710 -


----------



## Draygo

I made a group shot of my little collection of Amphibia mods (and a rogue Komandirskie as a bonus)...


----------



## REDSWAN13

Draygo said:


> I made a group shot of my little collection of Amphibia mods (and a rogue Komandirskie as a bonus)...


Looks good Draygo are they Cordura straps? I have a couple myself really comfortable & hard wearing.


----------



## Draygo

REDSWAN13 said:


> Looks good Draygo are they Cordura straps? I have a couple myself really comfortable & hard wearing.


Yes, they're Hadley Roma Corduras... as you can see, I like them a lot, too!


----------



## Slarnos

Not quite a "mod" since I put it together from parts, but here we go.


----------



## HeavyhandEd

Sail boat on a shark bite " I'm on a BOAT"


----------



## Man of Kent

Slarnos said:


> Not quite a "mod" since I put it together from parts, but here we go.


You need to tell us about the hands! Where from?


----------



## Slarnos

The hands came from Raffles Time, and were the result of quite a bit of research and a little modification on my part. I got the idea after seeing a few mods over in Affordables using plongeur-style hands. I already had the idea for a Vostok project using a spare case and movement I had from an earlier project. A bit of digging led me to the following dimensions for pinions on a Vostok 24xx movement.

Hour hand - 1.4mm
Minute hand - .88mm
Seconds hand - .17mm

Armed with these numbers, I proceeded to dig through movements with readily-available aftermarket handsets to see if I could find anything close enough to use on a Vostok.

The seconds hand is the easiest one. The Miyota 8215 (and it's Chinese clone the DG 2813) use a .17mm seconds hand. The minute hand is also easy, since .88mm is within the production tolerances for Seiko and ETA movements. The hour hand is harder, since the Seiko and ETA take 1.5mm hour hands, and the Vostok takes 1.4mm.

With two of the three being an exact match, I asked Ken at Raffles if he would be willing to sell me a handset with ETA hour and minute hands and a Miyota seconds hand. Thankfully, he obliged my oddball request.

Modifying the hour hand to fit was accomplished by very gently squeezing the flange on the hour hand so it closed up by .1mm. I put the hand on the shaft of a screwdriver for this operation, and used a pair of needlenosed pliers for the job. It took me two attempts since I was being very gentle and making sure I didn't close it up too much. Nerve-wracking, but it worked out pretty well.


----------



## domoon

Holy... Working on .1mm margin with hands? Are you superman or somethin? :O

Carpatakled


----------



## Slarnos

domoon said:


> Holy... Working on .1mm margin with hands? Are you superman or somethin? :O
> 
> Carpatakled


The key is practice, honestly. Before I tried it on hands I wanted to keep, I practiced using a pile of Seiko (well, Orient) hands that I had left over from an earlier project. I slapped a terrible dial from a parts movement on my working 2409 (I wanted to test that too, since I had just repaired the keyless works) and got to work on mounting the new hour hand. I mashed the first one beyond usability, but I got the second to sit properly and not move on the pinion while the movement kept time. After that, I knew I could do it.

If you wanted to eliminate doubt as to the size, you could find a 1.4mm broaching tool and narrow the hole so it fits that. Make sure that you're not just applying pressure from one direction (which will create an elliptical hole,) but by small squeezes from all sides of the flange. I had to take two attempts on the final hour hand because I was being so gentle with it.


----------



## Lokifish

Slarnos said:


> Modifying the hour hand to fit was accomplished by very gently squeezing the flange on the hour hand so it closed up by .1mm. I put the hand on the shaft of a screwdriver for this operation, and used a pair of needlenosed pliers for the job. It took me two attempts since I was being very gentle and making sure I didn't close it up too much. Nerve-wracking, but it worked out pretty well.


Broaching without the proper tools can be a nightmare. Much respect for your patience.


----------



## Lokifish

*Vostok Amphibidirskie SE Type 33x*

*Mods/Parts*
Hour/minute hands HAN-7060 broached to fit
Tip of a HAN-6000 minute hand added to tip of seconds hand
Amphibia SE Dial 620 repositioned and resized to fit case
Case back from a Komandirskie 641641
Android Alligator strap
Dr. Watchmaker bezel
Pressed bezel to reduce taper
Relumed hands with personal blend
New movement
New seals
Tested/passed water resistance to 2.5ATM / 25m / 82ft

The lume that came on the hands from Otto Frei (Japan 8hr lume) over powers the dial. My mix glows even from indirect exposure to a clear sky and drowns out the dial when charged. A lume job on the dial is definitely in order but is beyond my skills due to the fine edges in the indices. If I can't find somebody to do it for me, the retention ring will get brushed and painted black to match the dial, and lume dots added. At some point I hope to have an SS version of case made that will accept an automatic movement, that's my grail watch.

All I can say at the end of this is, I'm never going to do this again without proper tools and work space. This is almost a two full days of work spread out over a month. The broaching was done with a modified pair of screwdrivers and ended up damaging the first set of hands. Mixed up the crown/stem with one from an Amphibia and took two days to realize it. Had to use a 25x loupe and printed guide lines to set the tip on the seconds hand, and it's still about .25mm off center.

And now for the pics

Teaser








The lume a couple minutes after walking by an open window on a clear day








New caseback and strap (out of focus, sorry)








Off with the old (Coxswain Mod) and on with the new








On the wrist finally (as you can see , the lume will find any excuse to glow)


----------



## gekos

Still love this one, now with new strap.


----------



## messyGarage

I've been a lurker for quite a while, here are my "soft" mods on my two Vostok

Amphibia 710
brushed case and replaced bezel, on heavy mesh


















Komandirskie 81
dechromed case and bezel (is the former bezel of the Amphibia) and forced patina, on brown NATO


----------



## Thunderdaddy

Lokifish said:


> *Vostok Amphibidirskie SE Type 33x*
> 
> *Mods/Parts*
> Hour/minute hands HAN-7060 broached to fit
> Tip of a HAN-6000 minute hand added to tip of seconds hand
> Amphibia SE Dial 620 repositioned and resized to fit case
> Case back from a Komandirskie 641641
> Android Alligator strap
> Dr. Watchmaker bezel
> Pressed bezel to reduce taper
> Relumed hands with personal blend
> New movement
> New seals
> Tested/passed water resistance to 2.5ATM / 25m / 82ft
> 
> The lume that came on the hands from Otto Frei (Japan 8hr lume) over powers the dial. My mix glows even from indirect exposure to a clear sky and drowns out the dial when charged. A lume job on the dial is definitely in order but is beyond my skills due to the fine edges in the indices. If I can't find somebody to do it for me, the retention ring will get brushed and painted black to match the dial, and lume dots added. At some point I hope to have an SS version of case made that will accept an automatic movement, that's my grail watch.
> 
> All I can say at the end of this is, I'm never going to do this again without proper tools and work space. This is almost a two full days of work spread out over a month. The broaching was done with a modified pair of screwdrivers and ended up damaging the first set of hands. Mixed up the crown/stem with one from an Amphibia and took two days to realize it. Had to use a 25x loupe and printed guide lines to set the tip on the seconds hand, and it's still about .25mm off center.
> 
> And now for the pics
> 
> Teaser
> View attachment 4338057
> 
> 
> The lume a couple minutes after walking by an open window on a clear day
> View attachment 4338081
> 
> 
> New caseback and strap (out of focus, sorry)
> View attachment 4338105
> 
> 
> Off with the old (Coxswain Mod) and on with the new
> View attachment 4338121
> 
> 
> On the wrist finally (as you can see , the lume will find any excuse to glow)
> View attachment 4338153


BRAVO!


----------



## lucky watch

Some of the work you guys are doing is truly awesome..............................


----------



## Man of Kent

lucky watch said:


> Some of the work you guys are doing is truly awesome..............................


I agree. The work on custom hands is taking vostok mods to a new level. If only someone would start selling aftermarket hands, they would sell hundreds


----------



## Lokifish

If I ever get around to doing the 316l version of the 33x, getting properly sized hands produced is one of the goals. Provided there is enough interest.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## mrwomble

GUTuna said:


> View attachment 4427178
> View attachment 4427186


Loving that rally mod. Where did you get the bezel from?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave

GUTuna said:


> View attachment 4427178
> View attachment 4427186


Love the racing themed watches. I thought about getting the black and yellow one myself. How do you like it thus far?

I have same rally bezel in blue.


----------



## Shockwave

mrwomble said:


> Loving that rally mod. Where did you get the bezel from?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Jake at Home - DAGAZ WATCH LTD. sells them. It is a seiko bezel insert but fits the vostok seamlessly. You will need to get a aftermarket bezel though. Try murphy bezels or boris.


----------



## lanching123

Where do you all generally get your bezels? EBay? I'm looking to get a Pepsi bezel for my 710 ministry scuba dude. Do I have to buy a new bezel and a separate insert ornis there alace where I can just buy em already together? Thanks!


----------



## Ketchup time

Murphy Bezel, Dagaz insert, Meranom scuba dude case back and Vostok military bracelet from Zenitar. Now to make it a "destro". Anyone out there turn there dial 180 for a leftie?


----------



## Shockwave

lanching123 said:


> Where do you all generally get your bezels? EBay? I'm looking to get a Pepsi bezel for my 710 ministry scuba dude. Do I have to buy a new bezel and a separate insert ornis there alace where I can just buy em already together? Thanks!


As previously mentioned above. 
You can try ebay, some sellers have them sold as a package. 
Typically you will have to get a separate bezel and a separate insert to fit inside it. 
For bezels try a murphy bezel or a boris bezel. 
Dagaz waches is a great place for inserts.


----------



## idvsego

For the newbie (like me) a boris bezel is sold by eBay seller boris_gvb and a Murphy bezel is a guy in Russia (I think) who machines them. You can Google that one, he has a site. Dagaz has a new site and a Facebook page. Google dagaz watch.


----------



## dutchassasin

Boris is from Ukraine 
Murhpy from America
Am watches from Germany
Pers from Russia

Did i forgot someone?


----------



## Mister Mike

My modded Amphibias (1 Komandirskie thrown in for good measure). Some Murphy bezels, two professional Lume jobs, two amateur ones (by me). The most extensive mod is probably the cheapest. I picked up the green VDV for next to nothing. An early 90s model, somehow the dial had never been lumed, so I took care of it myself. Then I threw on a more recent ruler bezel. At some point it lost the steel crown cap (or never had it to begin with), so I'll count that as an unintentional crown mod.


----------



## garf666

blue 710 was my first Amphibia. Changed for a Boris bezel and Seiko insert. Think it looks good on the Nato.

090 was my second Amphibia and I think the AM Bezel really works well with that dial. Have a radio room on order for my brother's birthday which will go on a Nylon/kevlar bund for him.

may look at another for myself. Would have to be a no date, maybe a scuba dude.


----------



## Astute-C

Vostok Planet Seiko Dude.


----------



## ThePossumKing

lanching123 said:


> Where do you all generally get your bezels? EBay? I'm looking to get a Pepsi bezel for my 710 ministry scuba dude. Do I have to buy a new bezel and a separate insert ornis there alace where I can just buy em already together? Thanks!


m_watches on ebay sells the complete package at a relatively low price. I have purchased 3 from them so far and they are beautiful


----------



## TimemiT

Here are my Vostoks. Stock Diver Dude, others with different bezels. Three bezels on right from AM-watches.
Sorry about the pic, it is _really_ bright out here.
Not all Vostok cases are exactly the same, so I had trouble getting AM-watch bezels on. 
What I mean by this is that when trial fitting _without_ springs, each bezel fits differently from watch to watch, whether all Amphibia or all Komandirski.
With one of the combinations, I could not get a bezel (no spring) to seat flat on the case. There was interference inside the bezel.
I eventually brute forced the red bezel on, and used different springs (Seiko) to get the others on.
Again, it was differences in _cases_, not the bezels. The stock bezels have a bigger inner dimension, and don't have the same troubles.


----------



## Lokifish

So I needed a beater watch. Something that I didn't really care if it got scratched or damaged and was easy to read even with bleary just woke up eyes. So digging through the junk bin I went. Warped hands, worn bezel, case from a watch I stripped for the movement, an old but working movement, and my first attempt at cutting a dial by hand. Printed out dial graphics of my own design on clear sticker stock and slapped it together. Didn't even both to polish the lume to get a glass smooth finish like I normally do., Here is the result;

Imperium Watches presents the Sargasso Sea. It's a completely flat dial uses a matte finish to eliminate reflections, with "backlight" lume and date window lume. The text on the dial is not filled/painted allowing for it to almost completely disappear when viewed at certain angles under anything but bright light.

Why "Sargasso Sea"? For those that are not aware, the Sargasso Sea is an area of the Atlantic ocean that is known for having extremely smooth seas. There are even images that show it as being glass smooth at times. Considering the dial design is intentionally completely flat I felt the reference fit.

Once things get settled, I might revisit this design and see about having a dial base laser cut. May possibly even have the graphics put on a thin sheet of sapphire crystal to add an illusion of depth that changes depending on the viewing angle. I think if I properly finished it could be a very attractive design.﻿

View attachment 20150725_153612.jpg


View attachment 20150725_154526.jpg


View attachment 20150725_154628.jpg


View attachment 20150725_154909.jpg


----------



## kev80e

Taken back to brass, New dial, custom painted bezel my me.Strap to match.


----------



## Lokifish

Gift to my fellow modders. 

Clear marine epoxy 
Lume powder
Bezel
Profit (Okay, maybe not profit, but oohs and ahhs)


----------



## DavidUK

I'm looking for a bezel for 120 case in pretty much any colour apart from black or pepsi.


----------



## Coug76

My first attempt at modding. 100 case, movement and dial from my 060432, blue Seiko insert in a Murphy bezel. All for under $90.

















Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## watchik

here is my latest mod - I think this is an Omega bezel, got it from eBay a while back:


----------



## ThePossumKing

Out of all the Swiss watches I've owned, the only one I miss was a mid '60s Rolex 5513 Submariner MoD contract watch. I loved that a company as huge as Rolex would take one of their models and modify it to no end and beyond recognition of its origins to satisfy what the British government wanted for the military. I will never own one of those models again, because I can't justify taking a second mortgage to buy one, but I can play the "what if the MoD contracted Vostok for a military watch?" game and build my own MoD contract watch... I only wish that the 783 dial was available without a date window


----------



## saywhatnow

My Komandirskie 811398 with Zenitar bezel and red/blue Nato. One of the best flieger-inspired Vostok dial designs in my opinion.

The watch itself is a steal at only about 30 bucks from Vostoks official site:
Командирские 811398 vostok-inc.com


----------



## Thunderdaddy

DavidUK said:


> I'm looking for a bezel for 120 case in pretty much any colour apart from black or pepsi.


I have 2 I am trying to sell (no use to me anymore):


----------



## idvsego

So I am on the Bay hunting for a cheap vostok to tear apart and replace dial, hands, and bezel and I find this...

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=271969548503&alt=web

Does that make it more or less valuable? I am not super familiar with the Russian watches so I thought you guys might know.


----------



## ThePossumKing

I'd be glad to have that Russian soldier's soul in my house. We might be related...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fofofomin

idvsego said:


> So I am on the Bay hunting for a cheap vostok to tear apart and replace dial, hands, and bezel and I find this...
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=271969548503&alt=web
> 
> Does that make it more or less valuable? I am not super familiar with the Russian watches so I thought you guys might know.


Hahaha I think it's total bs but a funny story none the less!


----------



## idvsego

I was amused too. While I am here... I am thinking about doing a vintage Omega Seamaster 300 inspired mod. I don't want to lay out a chunk of cash because I see this very possibly going haywire in execution. Where do you guys pick up the cheapest vostoks ? I don't kind used since I am going for vintage. Some case wear is fine as long as there is no brass or copper showing through. I want a clean crystal but can replace those myself. Ideally it would still take a seiko bezel so I can get the look I want.


----------



## dutchassasin

idvsego said:


> So I am on the Bay hunting for a cheap vostok to tear apart and replace dial, hands, and bezel and I find this...
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=271969548503&alt=web
> 
> Does that make it more or less valuable? I am not super familiar with the Russian watches so I thought you guys might know.


Thats some scary story


----------



## Shockwave

idvsego said:


> I was amused too. While I am here... I am thinking about doing a vintage Omega Seamaster 300 inspired mod. I don't want to lay out a chunk of cash because I see this very possibly going haywire in execution. Where do you guys pick up the cheapest vostoks ? I don't kind used since I am going for vintage. Some case wear is fine as long as there is no brass or copper showing through. I want a clean crystal but can replace those myself. Ideally it would still take a seiko bezel so I can get the look I want.


Might explain why he is selling for only a dollar.

The bay has a selection of used vostok's for relatively cheap. One seller in particular has a large selection. He usually puts his watches overtop a picture of a bomber. 
Try sales forum here too. 
Have you considered a skx for modding too or is it too pricey an option?


----------



## idvsego

I just did an snzh so I was looking for a little different base. And I really want a round case if possible. Invicta is always an option too.


----------



## Shockwave

idvsego said:


> I just did an snzh so I was looking for a little different base. And I really want a round case if possible. Invicta is always an option too.


Your auto correct must have made a mistake, it says Invicta.  jk


----------



## idvsego

Lol... The 8926 isn't bad at all. Stainless steel case and a seiko movement. I have a project going with it now but was going in a different direction.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Just finished this one up tonight. Love the Ralleye style dials!

110 case
2416b movement
ETA pilot hands
Bezel from boris_gvb on eBay
Maroon PO bezel insert


Thanks for looking!


----------



## idvsego

Slarnos said:


> Not quite a "mod" since I put it together from parts, but here we go.


Just bought a 710 and I would love a dial like this but blue to drop in. Anybody know if that exists?


----------



## saywhatnow

ThePossumKing said:


> Just finished this one up tonight. Love the Ralleye style dials!
> 
> 110 case
> 2416b movement
> ETA pilot hands
> Bezel from boris_gvb on eBay
> Maroon PO bezel insert
> 
> Thanks for looking!


wow, amazingly cool. is that a "real" dial design? what can you search for to find it?


----------



## idvsego

There are a few on eBay. I just searched for "vostok dial" and saw some. Can't remember if they had that color though.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Deleted


----------



## ThePossumKing

saywhatnow said:


> wow, amazingly cool. is that a "real" dial design? what can you search for to find it?


That's a Vostok 448 dial. They come in different colors, but they all have different numbers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12000peak




----------



## Withoutink

lucky watch said:


> My latest modded Amphibia from our very own *mcb2007*. Good health to you Rob.
> 
> View attachment 2574842
> 
> 
> View attachment 2574850
> 
> 
> View attachment 2574858
> 
> 
> View attachment 2574866
> 
> 
> View attachment 2574874
> 
> 
> View attachment 2574882
> 
> 
> View attachment 2574890
> 
> 
> View attachment 2574898


Where did you get that tall bezel from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

A friend of mine wanted a blue no-date dialed Amphibia in a Minister case with black Plongeur hands and a blue bezel. Got the last of the parts in this morning and finished it up tonight

Here's the obligatory before and after shot

Thanks for having a look!


----------



## Martins.




----------



## Martins.




----------



## Chronopolis

Subscribing.
I want in on this action.


----------



## Martins.




----------



## AUSL

Martins. said:


>


Wow that bezel looks great.


----------



## idvsego

ThePossumKing said:


> A friend of mine wanted a blue no-date dialed Amphibia in a Minister case with black Plongeur hands and a blue bezel. Got the last of the parts in this morning and finished it up tonight
> 
> Here's the obligatory before and after shot
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


Very nice. Were did you get the hands from?


----------



## ThePossumKing

idvsego said:


> Very nice. Were did you get the hands from?


Thank you very much! The hands are from kontrolsports! on eBay. They are made for Seiko 6309/7002 movements, but they work great after being resized


----------



## wiscflank

ThePossumKing said:


> Thank you very much! The hands are from kontrolsports! on eBay. They are made for Seiko 6309/7002 movements, but they work great after being resized


How do you resize hands?

Do you need to shrink them to adapt to a vostok movement or do you need to make them bigger?


----------



## Martins.




----------



## fofofomin

Classy!


----------



## MattBrace

The Bezel was produced by me!

Vostok Amphibian Amphibia Bezel Stainless Steel Clean (Smooth) Type | eBay

Regards Matt



Withoutink said:


> Where did you get that tall bezel from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

wiscflank said:


> How do you resize hands?
> 
> Do you need to shrink them to adapt to a vostok movement or do you need to make them bigger?


Depends on which hands you are using. I like the Seiko/ETA hands which are 150/90. Vostoks are about 140/85, so I whipped up a sizing jig at work one night. I took a piece of round bar stock, split it down the middle, ran it through a surface grinder and drilled a 1.4mm hole and a .85 mm hole in the center of the split. Now I just take the 150/90 hands, put the flanges on the backs of the hands in their respective holes in the sizing jig after loosening the clamp and then tighten the clamp. They usually need a little tweaking with a pair of hemostats to get them to fit correctly after sizing, but it's worth the effort to me. I know a few WUS members like Lokifish have used 120/70 hands and broached the holes larger to fit, but when I tried it, I ended up with a few sets of destroyed hands. I will admit that I do not have the correct broaching tools and tried a piece of 1.4mm wire that I sharpened to a point and tried to press through the hole. Probably NOT the watchmaker's approved approach to broaching...

Here's a pic of the sizing jig I made. Nothing fancy, but it works well enough for me.


----------



## fofofomin

ThePossumKing said:


> Out of all the Swiss watches I've owned, the only one I miss was a mid '60s Rolex 5513 Submariner MoD contract watch. I loved that a company as huge as Rolex would take one of their models and modify it to no end and beyond recognition of its origins to satisfy what the British government wanted for the military. I will never own one of those models again, because I can't justify taking a second mortgage to buy one, but I can play the "what if the MoD contracted Vostok for a military watch?" game and build my own MoD contract watch... I only wish that the 783 dial was available without a date window


What it the base bezel you have there, looks a but different than a boris. I just ordered a similar bezel insert u have there from yobokies probably the same one!


----------



## ThePossumKing

fofofomin said:


> What it the base bezel you have there, looks a but different than a boris. I just ordered a similar bezel insert u have there from yobokies probably the same one!


It is a boris bezel. He has 2 different models that accept inserts; the bob model and the bos model. The bob model is a straight coin edge all the way down, while the bos model tapers inwards at the bottom. I really like the straight edge of the bob model better, but it will interfere with the crown on 420 and 710 cases.


----------



## C-Gee




----------



## fofofomin

Questions for those modders that have experience. I'm considering purchasing a kit for future mods of watches and my first project would most likely be changing hands on a vostok 110. 

I keep seeing people warn against this and using extreme caution. Is it really that difficult? And what tools are worth investing in?

Lastly, are watch hands pretty much universal? ie.The hands on dagaz website.


----------



## ThePossumKing

fofofomin said:


> Questions for those modders that have experience. I'm considering purchasing a kit for future mods of watches and my first project would most likely be changing hands on a vostok 110.
> 
> I keep seeing people warn against this and using extreme caution. Is it really that difficult? And what tools are worth investing in?
> 
> Lastly, are watch hands pretty much universal? ie.The hands on dagaz website.


I had never worked on watches at all before I did my first hand swap a couple of months ago. It was nerve-wracking, but not very difficult. The hardest part was sizing the Seiko/ETA hands to fit a Vostok. After I finished that watch I swore "never again". I now own 6 Amphibias that have had their hands swapped out, so I obviously lied to myself.

As for tools for changing hands, I recommend a GOOD hand puller, like the one from Bergeron. There is nothing more frustrating than trying to pull hands with one of those cheap "presto-like" hand pullers. Other than that, I recommend a decent case opener, a dial protector sheet, any hand press that you find on eBay, and a pair of the lighted jeweler's glasses. You can get away with using a loupe, but I've had them fall out at the wrong time too many times.

As for hands-the hands on the dagaz site are for Seiko & ETA movements. They are sized 1.5mm for the hour hand and .90mm for the minute hand. Vostoks are sized (about) 1.4mm and (about) .85mm, so they aren't a universal fit. You need to close up the hole on both hands a little to get them to fit. I recommend getting a cheap set of Seiko hands off of eBay and practicing getting them sized right and installed before investing $10-$30 on a set of dagaz hands. I know I screwed up at least 3 hands before I got my technique of sizing them right


----------



## fofofomin

Sounds good, I'm gonna buy some practice supplies. Also, if you have a case holder is it necessary to have a movement holder too?


----------



## ThePossumKing

fofofomin said:


> Sounds good, I'm gonna buy some practice supplies. Also, if you have a case holder is it necessary to have a movement holder too?


Not if the case holder is adjustable down far enough to hold the movement firmly. But they are cheap. Better to have both and not need them than to need one and not have it


----------



## svorkoetter

Here's my modded Amphibia:

















Vostok 120-series Amphibia
Murphy bezel
Dagaz insert
Home-made dial
Relumed hands
Shark mesh bracelet from a seller on eBay

I made the dial by first striping the stock dial down to bare brass, and applying a layer of luminous self-adhesive tape. The dial artwork was then made by inkjet printing (at 1200 dpi) onto waterslide decal paper. To achieve sufficient blackness, I made two almost identical decals (the lumed areas were clear on the top layer, and had a light vintage tint on the lower layer).


----------



## Da Maui Life

ThePossumKing said:


> As for tools for changing hands, I recommend a GOOD hand puller, like the one from Bergeron. There is nothing more frustrating than trying to pull hands with one of those cheap "presto-like" hand pullers. Other than that, I recommend a decent case opener, a dial protector sheet, any hand press that you find on eBay, and a pair of the lighted jeweler's glasses. You can get away with using a loupe, but I've had them fall out at the wrong time too many times.


And tweezer(s) a good one, over cheap tweezers will make a big difference when picking up and placing hands.


----------



## Leekster

ThePossumKing said:


> A friend of mine wanted a blue no-date dialed Amphibia in a Minister case with black Plongeur hands and a blue bezel. Got the last of the parts in this morning and finished it up tonight
> 
> Here's the obligatory before and after shot
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


Very nice.


----------



## fliegerchrono

svorkoetter said:


> Here's my modded Amphibia:
> 
> View attachment 5325410
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325418
> 
> 
> Vostok 120-series Amphibia
> Murphy bezel
> Dagaz insert
> Home-made dial
> Relumed hands
> Shark mesh bracelet from a seller on eBay
> 
> I made the dial by first striping the stock dial down to bare brass, and applying a layer of luminous self-adhesive tape. The dial artwork was then made by inkjet printing (at 1200 dpi) onto waterslide decal paper. To achieve sufficient blackness, I made two almost identical decals (the lumed areas were clear on the top layer, and had a light vintage tint on the lower layer).


Looks great!


----------



## idvsego

svorkoetter said:


> Here's my modded Amphibia:
> 
> View attachment 5325410
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325418
> 
> 
> Vostok 120-series Amphibia
> Murphy bezel
> Dagaz insert
> Home-made dial
> Relumed hands
> Shark mesh bracelet from a seller on eBay
> 
> I made the dial by first striping the stock dial down to bare brass, and applying a layer of luminous self-adhesive tape. The dial artwork was then made by inkjet printing (at 1200 dpi) onto waterslide decal paper. To achieve sufficient blackness, I made two almost identical decals (the lumed areas were clear on the top layer, and had a light vintage tint on the lower layer).


Anytime you want to sell me one of those dials, let me know.


----------



## Falco 67

A simply mod on the Amphibia with 420 case, bezel from Dave:









Another one with bezel from a manual Komandirskie:









An Amphibia Ministry with particular colors (bezel and insert from ebay):









;-)


----------



## Withoutink

Looking for paddle hands, like those on some of the SE's at Meranom. Anyplace to source them for an Amphibian?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martins.




----------



## fofofomin

Tactidude my "tactical" scuba dude with dagaz insert, boris bezel, and brushed case.

For fun, my 110 amphibia which is the next to be modded (hands and bezel)

dasvidaniya and have a great weekend comrades!


----------



## ThePossumKing

When I finished up my last custom Amphibia, my girlfriend asked "what should I use to tell time?"

My answer to her-"your cellphone"

She obviously didn't think that was as funny as I did, so I came up with a better answer tonight...

Thanks for having a look!


----------



## SinanjuStein

Probably the most generic mod of them all, but just a new bezel with a black Seiko insert.









Now i just gotta figure what kind of strap to get for it, since the 1$ nato is rather terrible.


----------



## fliegerchrono

SinanjuStein said:


> Probably the most generic mod of them all, but just a new bezel with a black Seiko insert.
> 
> View attachment 5438138
> 
> 
> Now i just gotta figure what kind of strap to get for it, since the 1$ nato is rather terrible.


Ah, generic or not, it looks GREAT! Enjoy in good health!


----------



## Thunderdaddy

ThePossumKing said:


> When I finished up my last custom Amphibia, my girlfriend asked "what should I use to tell time?"
> 
> My answer to her-"your cellphone"
> 
> She obviously didn't think that was as funny as I did, so I came up with a better answer tonight...
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


SUPERIOR hands swap!


----------



## ThePossumKing

Dial mounted and new hands fitted and I'm calling it quits for the night

Should I put it in a 420 case or a Ministry case?


----------



## Delta32

Ministry I think, maybe even with a brushed finish.

By the way, do these hands require modification to fit?
Edit: nevermind, saw your post on the previous page


----------



## ThePossumKing

Delta32 said:


> Ministry I think, maybe even with a brushed finish.
> 
> By the way, do these hands require modification to fit?
> Edit: nevermind, saw your post on the previous page


Yes, they do. Someone would probably make a fortune if they made different hands that actually fit Amphibias and 'Dirskies.

Or at least they'd get a lot of money from me...


----------



## idvsego

ThePossumKing said:


> Yes, they do. Someone would probably make a fortune if they made different hands that actually fit Amphibias and 'Dirskies.
> 
> Or at least they'd get a lot of money from me...


I bet you could make some money doing a group buy on modified hands as well. Post a few hand options that you could put a reasonable mark up on for your time and a minimum order number. I bet you would get plenty of interest.


----------



## JonS1967

ThePossumKing said:


> Dial mounted and new hands fitted and I'm calling it quits for the night
> 
> Should I put it in a 420 case or a Ministry case?


I'd vote Ministry too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fofofomin

idvsego said:


> I bet you could make some money doing a group buy on modified hands as well. Post a few hand options that you could put a reasonable mark up on for your time and a minimum order number. I bet you would get plenty of interest.


I'd sign up


----------



## ThePossumKing

idvsego said:


> I bet you could make some money doing a group buy on modified hands as well. Post a few hand options that you could put a reasonable mark up on for your time and a minimum order number. I bet you would get plenty of interest.


That sounds like a good idea, but once I resize the hands and put them on the tubes to make sure they fit correctly, I'm scared to take them off again!! o|


----------



## Thunderdaddy

My 3:


----------



## idvsego

Just a bezel swap for now but a dial is on the way. Oh, and I brushed the case a little.


----------



## Coug76

idvsego said:


> Just a bezel swap for now but a dial is on the way. Oh, and I brushed the case a little.
> 
> View attachment 5467098


What did you use to brush the case? Any particular technique?

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## idvsego

I used a green scotch bright pad. I have done it with a couple of other case and been pretty happy with the results. Only special technique incised was to brush in the same direction each time. Pretty easy. Oh, and the pads leave residue powder so blow on it often to be sure you are seeing the real finish.


----------



## Shockwave

ThePossumKing said:


> When I finished up my last custom Amphibia, my girlfriend asked "what should I use to tell time?"
> 
> My answer to her-"your cellphone"
> 
> She obviously didn't think that was as funny as I did, so I came up with a better answer tonight...
> 
> Thanks for having a look!


Where did you find this dial with the 420 case??! Or did you put in yourself? I had this dial with the 420 and it was my first vostok I purchased. Problem was that it got condensation all the time from even just hand washing so I returned it. Haven't seen another 420 until now. It always pops up in the ministry. 
Awesome Mod by the way. Like the hands and good bezel choice.


----------



## Coug76

Shockwave said:


> Where did you find this dial with the 420 case??! Or did you put in yourself? I had this dial with the 420 and it was my first vostok I purchased. Problem was that it got condensation all the time from even just hand washing so I returned it. Haven't seen another 420 until now. It always pops up in the ministry.
> Awesome Mod by the way. Like the hands and good bezel choice.


They can be found in 710 cases or the dial sold as parts.
IIRC he purchases ministry watches and transplants with custom treatment to details.


----------



## kgo

murphy/dagaz/meranom bracelet.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Shockwave said:


> Where did you find this dial with the 420 case??! Or did you put in yourself? I had this dial with the 420 and it was my first vostok I purchased. Problem was that it got condensation all the time from even just hand washing so I returned it. Haven't seen another 420 until now. It always pops up in the ministry.
> Awesome Mod by the way. Like the hands and good bezel choice.


As Coug76 said, I got the watch in a Ministry case and transplanted it to a 420 case

On a separate note, I finished this one up tonight, using the Ministry case the other dial came in...


----------



## idvsego

ThePossumKing said:


> As Coug76 said, I got the watch in a Ministry case and transplanted it to a 420 case
> 
> On a separate note, I finished this one up tonight, using the Ministry case the other dial came in...


That's a great looking mod. That dial is pretty high on my list for next projects.


----------



## Leekster

ThePossumKing said:


> As Coug76 said, I got the watch in a Ministry case and transplanted it to a 420 case
> 
> On a separate note, I finished this one up tonight, using the Ministry case the other dial came in...


Very nice!


----------



## Da Maui Life

idvsego said:


> That's a great looking mod. That dial is pretty high on my list for next projects.


They are nice looking dials I ordered 3 a week ago for some mods.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Finished this one a couple of months ago, but it just didn't look right

Reworked it tonight after I found some gilt pilot hands. Now it looks finished!


----------



## ThePossumKing

Da Maui Life said:


> They are nice looking dials I ordered 3 a week ago for some mods.


So you're the reason no one has any left in stock! o| ;-)


----------



## Da Maui Life

ThePossumKing said:


> So you're the reason no one has any left in stock! o| ;-)


Yes, yes I am! _MAHAHAHAHAHAHA!_b-)

Edit: Mr. Z has one left..... Strike while the irons hot!


----------



## C4L18R3

Here's something I came up with last night. It's an old mod that I had put together using a 710 case but in the end I noticed that the dial didn't match well. The 090 case would've been the better option so off it went. 








The other two - a 710 which I modded back to 'vintage military' and a nice 100 which I had planned to mod further (change hands or bezel) but it just stopped! The 710 looks awesome again going back to original Vostok mode and looks fantastic on a simple black NATO. I do hope to find a 'fix' for the 100 as it really looks great with the vintage 60's leather strap I found for it. I swapped hands, that's all I did. At one point the minute and seconds were hitting each other but that shouldn't be a reason for the movement to stop right? :think: Photo of the three...








What do you guys think?


----------



## idvsego

Has anyone managed to fit any non-vostok dials? I like the shapes of the vostok cases but have some specific projects in mind that don't fit with any of the vostok dial options.


----------



## dutchassasin

Seiko also uses 38.5mm dials, but the date cutout doesnt match up with the vostok movement. So a non date Seiko dial would probably fit if you cut off its legs.


----------



## idvsego

dutchassasin said:


> Seiko also uses 38.5mm dials, but the date cutout doesnt match up with the vostok movement. So a non date Seiko dial would probably fit if you cut off its legs.


Sounds simple enough, thanks. For the record, I am not using a seiko branded dial, just a compatible aftermarket.


----------



## Martins.




----------



## quercusile

My humild contribution: a "submarinerski"


----------



## veberz

My favorite Amphibias


----------



## ThePossumKing

Quick Radio Room hand swap.


----------



## ar.javid




----------



## ThePossumKing

It's official-even my favorite mods look better on a shark mesh!


----------



## mutantmoments

Two of my Vostoks, Boris Bezels and bracelets off eBay.

Sent from my iClone


----------



## rmeav8tor

mutantmoments said:


> Two of my Vostoks, Boris Bezels and bracelets off eBay.


Nice!

Who is the ebay seller for the bracelets?

I really like the one in your first picture.


----------



## idvsego

rmeav8tor said:


> Nice!
> 
> Who is the ebay seller for the bracelets?
> 
> I really like the one in your first picture.


looks like the one i have on my casio. Good bracelet for the cheap price...

18 20 22mm Stainless Watch Band Strap Double Lock Flip Bracelet Straight End New | eBay


----------



## idvsego

I finally got my replacement dial in for my first vostok mod. Looks like I should have read the anatomy of a vostok thread before I cracked it open. Time to head to hardware store for some better precision screwdrivers.


----------



## ThePossumKing

idvsego said:


> I finally got my replacement dial in for my first vostok mod. Looks like I should have read the anatomy of a vostok thread before I cracked it open. Time to head to hardware store for some better precision screwdrivers.


I know exactly how you feel. Even the "precision" screwdrivers I had from Home Depot were too big...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug76

I like these...

5 Piece Precision Screwdriver Set f...00JPXW0N8/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_3czgwbFXFAK5S

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## Martins.




----------



## Martins.




----------



## idvsego

ThePossumKing said:


> I know exactly how you feel. Even the "precision" screwdrivers I had from Home Depot were too big...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Coug76 said:


> I like these...
> 
> 5 Piece Precision Screwdriver Set for Watch Repair, Watch Bracelet with 5 Extra Blades https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JPXW0N8/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_3czgwbFXFAK5S
> 
> Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


Which sizes do you guys usually end up using the most on the vostok? I typically like a precision driver with a little thicker handle but if I need the really small blades then I guess I have to go with the metal type.


----------



## Coug76

idvsego said:


> Which sizes do you guys usually end up using the most on the vostok? I typically like a precision driver with a little thicker handle but if I need the really small blades then I guess I have to go with the metal type.


I use the 0.8mm and 1.0mm blades the most.


----------



## idvsego

My first vostok mod. I have a clearance issue with the seconds hand to resolve unfortunately. Something must have shifted while putting the movement back in. The strap isn't permanent, just the only one I had on me and I want to wear it for a bit to see how it does before I crack it back open to fix the seconds.


----------



## 12000peak




----------



## messyGarage

Today my first attempt of a lume job on an Amphibian

sorry for the poor quality of the shots

Edit:: forgot to say that I've also "peeled" and brushed the crown, just to add a bit of colour
final step would be new hands...










Here in the dark. Charged for 15sec with a lamp, shoot taken after two minutes with 15sec exposure time


----------



## idvsego

Nice glow


----------



## messyGarage

Thanks!


----------



## Man of Kent

Brassed bezel and brushed case. I will re-lume the hands and hour dots later. Also want to skin the outer layer off that crown


----------



## 12000peak




----------



## Leekster

Man of Kent said:


> Brassed bezel and brushed case. I will re-lume the hands and hour dots later. Also want to skin the outer layer off that crown


Very cool!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## JonS1967

Simple mod. Just put a black SE bezel from one watch onto this SE which originally had a plain bezel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego

Bezel swaps do so much for these watches. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

I couldn't agree more! The SE bezel gives the watch a totally different feel than the Murphy bezel I had on it before. Amazing how something so simple can have such a great impact on the look.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

What is an "SE" bezel?

Looks great.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Leekster said:


> What is an "SE" bezel?
> 
> Looks great.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Those are bezels from the Vostok/Meranom SE line of watches. It's a very exclusive club.


----------



## mariomart

Leekster said:


> What is an "SE" bezel?
> 
> Looks great.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


"SE" = Special Edition


----------



## JonS1967

Leekster said:


> What is an "SE" bezel?
> 
> Looks great.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


For a while they were only available on certain SE watches, but I noticed Meranom sells them separately in his website (although they are currently out of order).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

JonS1967 said:


> For a while they were only available on certain SE watches, but I noticed Meranom sells them separately in his website (although they are currently out of order).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really wish he would sell the SE dials separately...I would have a field day with custom builds


----------



## idvsego

Dials and hands

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martins.




----------



## Daniel Vostok

110 & Boris bezel


----------



## idvsego

Finally found a use for one of those spare casio straps I had in a drawer. Not the final strap but better than before. 710 with boris bezel.


----------



## veberz

an older


----------



## veberz

so small and so beautiful


----------



## veberz

a very small modification but it is better,right?


----------



## ar.javid

idvsego said:


> Finally found a use for one of those spare casio straps I had in a drawer. Not the final strap but better than before. 710 with boris bezel.
> 
> View attachment 5767386


Good combination.


----------



## ar.javid

messyGarage said:


> Today my first attempt of a lume job on an Amphibian
> 
> sorry for the poor quality of the shots
> 
> Edit:: forgot to say that I've also "peeled" and brushed the crown, just to add a bit of colour
> final step would be new hands...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in the dark. Charged for 15sec with a lamp, shoot taken after two minutes with 15sec exposure time


Which lume did you use?. 
My amphibias want this glow


----------



## ar.javid

Is there a tutorial video or thread I can follow on amphibia reluming?


----------



## messyGarage

Lume is the green one from watchlume.com

On youtube there is several relume tutorial


----------



## veberz

one with painted hands


----------



## drbobguy

veberz said:


> one with painted hands
> 
> View attachment 5786330


Wow! What a great combination. Vostok modding is really reaching a whole new level, these are just fantastic!


----------



## veberz

drbobguy said:


> Wow! What a great combination. Vostok modding is really reaching a whole new level, these are just fantastic!


Thanks sir!


----------



## ar.javid




----------



## messyGarage

veberz said:


> one with painted hands
> 
> View attachment 5786330


Awesome!

Please, can you share the paint and method used?

I've tried with a normal spray paint, but it's too thick and it accumulate forming "lumps" (can't find the right english term)
when mounted, hands were so thick, that interfered together


----------



## veberz

messyGarage said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Please, can you share the paint and method used?
> 
> I've tried with a normal spray paint, but it's too thick and it accumulate forming "lumps" (can't find the right english term)
> when mounted, hands were so thick, that interfered together


I used acryl paint spray. And I was very, very careful and fast. Optimal spraying distance is 20-25cm. Thin layer, then wait 1 minute. Then again, maybe third time. And for the first time failed. Secondly too. And it's not perfect


----------



## messyGarage

Gotcha

thank you


----------



## veberz

messyGarage said:


> Gotcha
> 
> thank you


And never start to paint on the hand! Start with the sides and then quick move yarn over the hand.


----------



## 12000peak

my original bezel mod


----------



## 12000peak

original bezel mod


----------



## alexir

12000peak said:


> my original bezel mod
> View attachment 5799626
> 
> View attachment 5799634
> 
> View attachment 5799642


These look great... I just replaced the bezel on my 090 with the Ministry one as well, I think it works really well.


----------



## rmeav8tor

messyGarage,

Where did you get that watch?

I've been looking for that dial in a 710 case.

Thanks,
Mark



messyGarage said:


> Today my first attempt of a lume job on an Amphibian
> 
> sorry for the poor quality of the shots
> 
> Edit:: forgot to say that I've also "peeled" and brushed the crown, just to add a bit of colour
> final step would be new hands...


----------



## Coug76

rmeav8tor said:


> messyGarage,
> 
> Where did you get that watch?
> 
> I've been looking for that dial in a 710 case.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


That is the 916 dial. Zenitar or Favinov could probably get you taken care of. Ask if the can get you set with a 710916. Then a lume job...

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## messyGarage

rmeav8tor said:


> messyGarage,
> 
> Where did you get that watch?
> 
> I've been looking for that dial in a 710 case.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


Hi rmeav8tor,

I've purchased from an italian based seller on the bay, but I'd suggest you to search where Cough76 has pointed out.


----------



## Leekster

I received this guy yesterday.
No mods yet.

Will a Murphy bezel fit on this?

What you see is right out of the box. 
I hate that the bezel doesn't ratchet. It just kind of slides around. The rubber strap was actually not too bad, comfortable with a nice texture.
So far, after 24hours it keeps good time.





















Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Coug76

Leekster said:


> I received this guy yesterday.
> No mods yet.
> 
> Will a Murphy bezel fit on this?
> 
> What you see is right out of the box.
> I hate that the bezel doesn't ratchet. It just kind of slides around. The rubber strap was actually not too bad, comfortable with a nice texture.
> So far, after 24hours it keeps good time.
> 
> View attachment 5812626
> View attachment 5812634
> View attachment 5812650
> 
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


The Murphy bezel that fits the 420, 060, 120 and 710 will work.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## veberz

@*Leekster*

Very nice watch, waiting for just the same


----------



## veberz

And this is a last photo with me


----------



## Martins.




----------



## kevin202

Here is my first mod - pretty basic, but I am happy with it.


----------



## idvsego

Oddball little vostok I picked up for a project. Just popped on my boris bezel to be sure it fits before ordering something for it. Not sure about the 18mm lugs though.


----------



## ThePossumKing

idvsego said:


> Oddball little vostok I picked up for a project. Just popped on my boris bezel to be sure it fits before ordering something for it. Not sure about the 18mm lugs though.
> 
> View attachment 5846354


I know what you mean, idvsego...I find myself swapping out all of my watches that came with 420 cases or any 18mm lug case. Can't explain it, but that band just looks too thin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego

I might try notching a strap on finding a straight end link bracelet and grinding down the end links.


----------



## Man of Kent




----------



## sudip

My only Vostok. Just love the watch.


----------



## ThePossumKing

New little project in the works. Going to pair this Scuba Dude with a soda-blasted 110 case and either a Brodman insert or a vintage red arrow Sub insert on a shark mesh. Going for that 1965-ish "*Thunderball" *look


----------



## IMD90

Komandirskie


----------



## Martins.




----------



## Chascomm

I don't understand the markings on this bezel :-s


----------



## Leekster

Martins. said:


>


where do you get this bezel??

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## idvsego

Leekster said:


> where do you get this bezel??
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Looks like one by forum member pers184. Search the forums and you will find a big thread. Check his profile for an album of options and shoot him a pm if you want to buy.


----------



## amil




----------



## IPwatch

710 SE mod


----------



## Leekster

IPwatch said:


> 710 SE mod
> 
> View attachment 5965258


Nice one!!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## ThePossumKing

o|


Chascomm said:


> I don't understand the markings on this bezel :-s


I don't get the in between markings either, but it looks good and looks are really all that matters on a bi-directional bezel anyways! o|


----------



## Chascomm

ThePossumKing said:


> o|I don't get the in between markings either, but it looks good and looks are really all that matters on a bi-directional bezel anyways! o|


I use my bidirectional bezels (Vostok, Seiko, Shanghai) all the time. What's wrong with them?


----------



## amil




----------



## amil




----------



## veberz

amil said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## veberz

My first Amphibian mod


----------



## veberz

second mod


----------



## veberz

third


----------



## veberz

Then I did a small change


----------



## alexir

Replaced the stock bezel with a vintage original one.


----------



## veberz

alexir said:


> Replaced the stock bezel with a vintage original one.
> 
> View attachment 6013410


Where did you get vintage bezel in very good condition?


----------



## veberz

After that attempt with Orient hands


----------



## alexir

veberz said:


> Where did you get vintage bezel in very good condition?


From asap31 on ebay. Also see this thread for related discussion: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/looking-two-original-vostok-bezels-2482306-2.html


----------



## veberz

alexir said:


> From asap31 on ebay. Also see this thread for related discussion: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/looking-two-original-vostok-bezels-2482306-2.html


I've also purchased from asap31. She's Miss Vostok, right?


----------



## mattbeme

veberz said:


> Then I did a small change
> 
> View attachment 6010266


veberz : The paddle hands are from Amphibia SE model, correct?

Matt


----------



## veberz

mattbeme said:


> veberz : The paddle hands are from Amphibia SE model, correct?
> 
> Matt


Correct!

Zoltan


----------



## veberz

After that I got white mania ...


----------



## veberz

New owner sent a picture


----------



## saywhatnow

veberz said:


> New owner sent a picture
> 
> ...


Looks killer!


----------



## veberz

saywhatnow said:


> Looks killer!


It's killer!


----------



## veberz

Attempt ...


----------



## veberz

That's when I first time painted hands (second hand)


----------



## Rimmed762

Here's 090916 with brushed case (my first brushing and it shows), countdown bezel (Boris/Dagaz) and black NATO strap.

And 100647 with luminous numbers and Superluminova hands. And black NATO strap. Built by S. Favinov.

And my homage to Planet Ocean. 100380, Murphy bezel, Dagaz insert and generic strap. Looks much better in real life.


----------



## veberz

Rimmed762 said:


> And 100647 with luminous numbers and Superluminova hands. And black NATO strap. Built by S. Favinov.


Nice modifications!
Sergey built by your choice? Sergey is a great guy but I did not know she was modifications.


----------



## Rimmed762

Yep. Built by Sergey. Quality and communication is excellent. No questions were left unanswered and I really knew all the time what was happening and I got nice suggestions about the bezel for example. Best communication of all of Russian sellers I have traded. Five stars.


----------



## veberz

Yes, Sergey Favinov is incredibly conscientious and honest man. With him is a pleasure to have a busines.


----------



## Coug76

veberz said:


> Nice modifications!
> Sergey built by your choice? Sergey is a great guy but I did not know she was modifications.


I built one very similar to that including the luminous number dial (supplied by Sergei). The only difference being standard lume hands and a 110 case.










Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## veberz

Coug76 said:


> I built one very similar to that including the luminous number dial (supplied by Sergei). The only difference being standard lume hands and a 110 case.
> Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


Nice! Is dial lume strong? Is it relumed?


----------



## Rimmed762

Lume isn't very strong but readable. On my watch the hands are so well lumed so dial lume seems weaker than it really is. And Sergey mentioned that. He is a stand-up guy (and I don't mean comedian).


----------



## veberz

Rimmed762 said:


> Lume isn't very strong but readable. On my watch the hands are so well lumed so dial lume seems weaker than it really is. And Sergey mentioned that. He is a stand-up guy (and I don't mean comedian).


Yes it is. But Vostok factory lume is weak. I was hoping, because I saw that Sergey sales hands relumed with superluminova.


----------



## veberz

Black dial, ss bezel


----------



## Rimmed762

Let us see what future brings. Got to rakennettiin some more pictures of rest of mods later.

Here is one I built to my brother. Miltat Velcro, countdown bezel from Dagaz in Murphy bezel installed to 100315.


----------



## Rimmed762

Edit doesn't work. I meant "got to take more pictures".


----------



## Coug76

veberz said:


> Nice! Is dial lume strong? Is it relumed?


The dial lume is not powerful. I suspect the dial is from a run of SE dials. The lume finish looks nearly identical.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## Rimmed762

This dial has a date window at 3 o'clock whilst all SEs with this kind of dial didn't. Please correct if I am wrong.


----------



## messyGarage

My HCl-stripped Komandirskie.

Did not like so much the light blue submarine dial that I had bought with, especially with his new vintage brass look... maybe it was an excuse to grab the tools and play a little ... but anyway

Since the case shape it's similar to the 420 Amphibian, especially with the ashtray bezel replaced with the classic coin edge, and since this watch was worn when in the Tuscan Archipelago this summer (despite I'm not a diver nor a very good swimmer :roll, I've decided to swap dial and hands with the ones from an Amphibian.

So here we are, my brass (faux)Amphibian, black scubadude with lumed numbers and relumed hands.
Hands are quite easy to lume, numbers not so easy... the result is from the second attempt, only one pass of compound. In daylight it's okay, but the dark shot show all the imperfections, probably because at the moment don't own any loupe or lens for watch works. The dial I've received,despite the beautiful matte black color, has not very good printing and the font led me to think it's not 100% original...

Some pics of this monstrosity, lume shot was taken with 4sec exposure time








http://imgur.com/BUUuuzN


----------



## Falco 67

The Ministry with new bezel from am-watches:


----------



## ThePossumKing

Had a little fun with this project...I have a flamboyant friend who marches to his own drum who asked me to build him a watch that works in his parade

815 dial with lime green plongeur hands
090 case 
boris bezel with Seiko insert

Just need to find the right strap for it


----------



## Martins.




----------



## isometrus

That is prety nice.The orient hands ist moddified?How do that?


veberz said:


> After that attempt with Orient hands
> 
> View attachment 6016154


----------



## veberz

isometrus said:


> That is prety nice.The orient hands ist moddified?How do that?


Thanks. Orient minute hand has the same hole as the Amphibia, 0,90mm. Orient hour hand has a hole 1,50 mm versus Amphibia 1,40mm therefore needed to be narrowed slightly.


----------



## veberz

And this modification think quite succeeded


----------



## Man of Kent

Brushed case, superluminova hands, Boris bezel, dagaz insert, Borealis strap.


----------



## veberz

Man of Kent said:


> Brushed case, superluminova hands, Boris bezel, dagaz insert, Borealis strap.


Very good combination. Hands are of Favinov?


----------



## Man of Kent

veberz said:


> Very good combination. Hands are of Favinov?


Thanks, yes, Favinov. Very pleased with the hands, they glow all night.


----------



## veberz

Man of Kent said:


> Thanks, yes, Favinov. Very pleased with the hands, they glow all night.


This is good news. I'm thinking about investing in a set.


----------



## ronnypudding

veberz said:


> This is good news. I'm thinking about investing in a set.


Go for it! Good price and they do last all night long.
Joe


----------



## veberz




----------



## ThePossumKing

I wasn't happy with my resto-mod Amphibia being in a 420 case, so I bought a 110 cased Amphibia for a quick swap and sell. But of course, I ended up modding the donor as well. I think I have a problem...o|


----------



## veberz

ThePossumKing said:


> I wasn't happy with my resto-mod Amphibia being in a 420 case, so I bought a 110 cased Amphibia for a quick swap and sell. But of course, I ended up modding the donor as well. I think I have a problem...o|


You're not alone with the problem...


----------



## Leekster

The watches I ordered in August finally arrived.

Took me about 20mins to do the mods. I didn't bother to take"before" pics since they were so ugly..

















Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## veberz

Leekster said:


> The watches I ordered in August finally arrived.
> 
> Took me about 20mins to do the mods. I didn't bother to take"before" pics since they were so ugly..
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Both are beautiful, on right side I particularly like. It would be even nicer with a silver second hand.


----------



## veberz

ThePossumKing said:


> I wasn't happy with my resto-mod Amphibia being in a 420 case, so I bought a 110 cased Amphibia for a quick swap and sell. But of course, I ended up modding the donor as well. I think I have a problem...o|


Tell me please, what is this hands?


----------



## veberz

Military Amphibia


----------



## ThePossumKing

veberz said:


> Tell me please, what is this hands?


They are from Otto Frei. They are listed under the 150/90 hands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dodomang777

Brushed the body and added the red bezel


----------



## lucky watch

The mods on here just get better everyday. Well done everyone.............................:-!


----------



## veberz

Every day in every way make progress

(Svakoga dana u svakom pogledu sve više napredujemo)


----------



## idvsego

ThePossumKing said:


> Had a little fun with this project...I have a flamboyant friend who marches to his own drum who asked me to build him a watch that works in his parade
> 
> 815 dial with lime green plongeur hands
> 090 case
> boris bezel with Seiko insert
> 
> Just need to find the right strap for it


is that dial two toned?


----------



## ThePossumKing

idvsego said:


> is that dial two toned?


Yes it is. Dark blue in the center and black on the outer minute marker ring


----------



## idvsego

ThePossumKing said:


> Yes it is. Dark blue in the center and black on the outer minute marker ring


very nice. Have been looking for one now, unsuccessfully so far.


----------



## ThePossumKing

idvsego said:


> very nice. Have been looking for one now, unsuccessfully so far.


I wasn't able to find the dial either. Had to order the whole watch and swap the case


----------



## amil




----------



## smoothsweephand

Simple Amphibia mod.


----------



## Rat Fink

I really like this one now wasn't sure at first. What do think.


----------



## veberz

I really like this bezel but my problem with it is that it is too small. That's why I use it only in 420 and 960 case.


----------



## Stereotype




----------



## ThePossumKing

Transplanted this dial from a dead 2209 in an ugly 119 case to a new 2415 in a 100 case with an AM bezel and some ETA ploprof hands. Now I can use it as a watch instead of just as a paperweight


----------



## Hartig

I finally found and bought a 620 dial SE-amphibia and changed the case to a 420. Now I need a bezel, but I am not sure what would look the best. Any suggestions?

Ignore the sloppiness of my photoshopping


----------



## Coug76

Hartig said:


> I finally found and bought a 620 dial SE-amphibia and changed the case to a 420. Now I need some bezel, but I am not sure what would look the best. Any suggestions?
> 
> Ignore the sloppiness of my photoshopping
> View attachment 6475938


I like the white/gray. Nice contrast.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## ThePossumKing

Hartig said:


> I finally found and bought a 620 dial SE-amphibia and changed the case to a 420. Now I need a bezel, but I am not sure what would look the best. Any suggestions?
> 
> Ignore the sloppiness of my photoshopping
> View attachment 6475938


Probably the 3rd one. The Blancpain styled bezel has always been one of my favorites. Hope Dagaz gets some in soon. They've been out of stock for at least 6 months

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Corner

ThePossumKing said:


> Probably the 3rd one. The Blancpain styled bezel has always been one of my favorites. Hope Dagaz gets some in soon. They've been out of stock for at least 6 months
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. The third one´s the one!


----------



## Hartig

ThePossumKing said:


> Probably the 3rd one. The Blancpain styled bezel has always been one of my favorites. Hope Dagaz gets some in soon. They've been out of stock for at least 6 months


It is in stock, but under the rather dubious name "whitebread". b-)

I am leaning towards a silver bezel. I have a stock 120 and compass bezel, both look OK but they are not steel which I find annoying.
And the options for silver inserts are pretty few. Best thing would be something like the Zodiac Seawolf:







But I guess the silver mariner insert is close enough.


----------



## Teddyhanna

Hartig said:


> I finally found and bought a 620 dial SE-amphibia and changed the case to a 420. Now I need a bezel, but I am not sure what would look the best. Any suggestions?
> 
> Ignore the sloppiness of my photoshopping
> View attachment 6475938


The second one. You know I went back and looked at the bezel lineup again yes the 3rd one. The bezel font is the same as with your dial font.


----------



## Derek N

I just received my new Vostok Amphibia and Murphy bezels at the same time yesterday, and in 10 minutes put together this simple mod. This is the first of many Amphibias in my near future, as I love the various case and dial styles.


----------



## Wimads

Hartig said:


> I finally found and bought a 620 dial SE-amphibia and changed the case to a 420. Now I need a bezel, but I am not sure what would look the best. Any suggestions?
> 
> Ignore the sloppiness of my photoshopping
> View attachment 6475938


I'd say the last one! Makes for a nice contrast.

Edit: or 3rd one in gray like the last one.

I blame autocorrect


----------



## amphibic

I have a idea about my new russian.

I want to combine the parts of old 470 case with new 110 case.

Is it possible to combine old handwinding 2409 movement and dial with new 110 case?

I am planning to buy new 110 case with crown parts. Are these compatible with old 2409 movement and dial?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Coug76

amphibic said:


> I have a idea about my new russian.
> 
> I want to combine the parts of old 470 case with new 110 case.
> 
> Is it possible to combine old handwinding 2409 movement and dial with new 110 case?
> 
> I am planning to buy new 110 case with crown parts. Are these compatible with old 2409 movement and dial?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


They are.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## blakerad

Here is my second vostok mod. It is still in the works. De-chromed and polished bezel, new strap. Next will be some omega blue steel hands and an exhibition case back. What are some thoughts?


----------



## ThePossumKing

amphibic said:


> I have a idea about my new russian.
> 
> I want to combine the parts of old 470 case with new 110 case.
> 
> Is it possible to combine old handwinding 2409 movement and dial with new 110 case?
> 
> I am planning to buy new 110 case with crown parts. Are these compatible with old 2409 movement and dial?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


They are very compatible. A lot of people may get mad at you for performing such a swap though :-d


----------



## Satinux

Boris bezel and NATO strap...


----------



## pixnw

Such cool watches in this thread. Don't own one yet but see an Amphibia in my future. Who are the suppliers for mod parts? I know Murphy makes some bezels. For Seiko's we have Dagaz and Yobokies. Who are the good suppliers for the Vostok's?


----------



## ThePossumKing

pixnw said:


> Such cool watches in this thread. Don't own one yet but see an Amphibia in my future. Who are the suppliers for mod parts? I know Murphy makes some bezels. For Seiko's we have Dagaz and Yobokies. Who are the good suppliers for the Vostok's?


boris_gvb, pers184 & zavar011 make the best bezels. For the boris and zavar bezels, any Seiko bezel that fits the 6309,6105,6306,7002,7S26 & 7548 models work. Thats pretty much it for mod parts


----------



## pixnw

Thanks for the information. Sounds like nobody is making dials that work? Does anyone know the diameter of the three hands?


----------



## d777777

Nuttin' fancy.
Bezel from Boris,bracelet found accidentally on ebay and insert is an old which i had from previous projects(or attempts )
But it does bring out that white dial very nice.


----------



## ThePossumKing

pixnw said:


> Thanks for the information. Sounds like nobody is making dials that work? Does anyone know the diameter of the three hands?


The hands are 140/85. No one makes replacement hands in that size. I use 150/90 hands and resize the holes smaller, but you can also use 120/70 hands and broach the holes larger. I tried that and ended up with destroyed hands


----------



## Arizone

This thing is enormous, who would want this??










VOSTOK Amphibia Diving Watch 200 M Seetrough Blue AR Domed Crystal Caseback | eBay


----------



## ThePossumKing

Arizone said:


> This thing is enormous, who would want this??
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> That has got to be the ugliest caseback I have ever seen
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

pixnw said:


> Such cool watches in this thread. Don't own one yet but see an Amphibia in my future. Who are the suppliers for mod parts? I know Murphy makes some bezels. For Seiko's we have Dagaz and Yobokies. Who are the good suppliers for the Vostok's?


Seiko inserts from Dagaz fit Murphy bezels. Just be sure to check Dave Murphy's bezel size recommendations before you order.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Arizone said:


> This thing is enormous, who would want this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VOSTOK Amphibia Diving Watch 200 M Seetrough Blue AR Domed Crystal Caseback | eBay


Looks like it fill fit nicely under the cuffs on most of my work shirts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BizzyC

Pers did a good job matching the bezel color to my SE Radio Room










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fofofomin

Does anyone know a source for vostok see sword hands? Or better yet, will someone help me broach some ploprof hands (plounger) for an amphibia? I don't feel like I'd use a broach more than for this one mod.

Pic of the style of hands I want. (obviously not vostok)

Spasibo!








Those hands on this! 









Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanli




----------



## Damingo

BB diver homage


----------



## mrwomble

Damingo said:


> BB diver homage
> View attachment 6599634


Very nice! How difficult was it to fit that dial?

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

New Year, another mod!

ETA pilot hands
boris bezel
insert from Dagaz
oyster band and re-purposed straight end links


----------



## particleman

I love these mods. I'm going to make a brassdirskie. Does anyone know if hydrochloric acid will strip the tintanium nitrate cases? Thanks


----------



## fofofomin

Arizone said:


> This thing is enormous, who would want this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VOSTOK Amphibia Diving Watch 200 M Seetrough Blue AR Domed Crystal Caseback | eBay


Sheesh, if that wasn't so huge I'd consider it!

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Da Maui Life

particleman said:


> I love these mods. I'm going to make a brassdirskie. Does anyone know if hydrochloride acid will strip the tintanium nitrate cases? Thanks


Patent US20090017636 - Titanium nitride-stripping liquid, and method for stripping titanium nitride ... - Google Patents


----------



## amil




----------



## MattBrace

[/QUOTE]

Glad you like your Bezel Amil, looks great on that case.

Regards


----------



## staffelwalze




----------



## Straight Banana

My well used Scubadude with a custom bezel and different strap.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Went for a simple stark 'tool' watch look on this one. Modded the hands and assembled everything before I noticed the lume missing under the 7 and the misshaped lume on the 3. Great quality control on your new watches, Vostok

Time to order a new dial...


----------



## Coug76

8 looks kinda shifty too if you ask me. Keep an eye on that one...

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## Arizone

ThePossumKing said:


> Went for a simple stark 'tool' watch look on this one. Modded the hands and assembled everything before I noticed the lume missing under the 7 and the misshaped lume on the 3. Great quality control on your new watches, Vostok
> 
> Time to order a new dial...


You've modded about everything else, I think it's time you picked up some of your own superluminova.


----------



## boneyfrog

Arizone said:


> You've modded about everything else, I think it's time you picked up some of your own superluminova.


Yea it is usually first you buy the lume and a hand puller, then next thing you know you have a full set of cutting and smoothing broaches, a staking set and a pile of hands that may never work again.


----------



## r0bf1ve

I have bigger fish to fry right now but really wanna try this out soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

This thread is interesting because I noticed almost everybody mods his Amphibian, at least the horrid bracelet is changed.

Out of curiosity, is there anybody who uses his Amphibia as "stock"?


----------



## boneyfrog

cuthbert said:


> This thread is interesting because I noticed almost everybody mods his Amphibian, at least the horrid bracelet is changed.
> 
> Out of curiosity, is there anybody who uses his Amphibia as "stock"?


Only when I am diving, it is amazing how well a thin layer of neoprene protects the hair on my arm


----------



## JonS1967

cuthbert said:


> This thread is interesting because I noticed almost everybody mods his Amphibian, at least the horrid bracelet is changed.
> 
> Out of curiosity, is there anybody who uses his Amphibia as "stock"?


I actually kept this 090 stock (well, almost... I did brush the case) until very recently. I still think the stock bezel on the 090s looks great. The bracelet is looks great and is fairly decent (compared to the 710 anyway) but the clasp was giving me trouble so I finally gave up on it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zafod123

New to the site and thought I would show my collection as of now.


----------



## Coug76

cuthbert said:


> This thread is interesting because I noticed almost everybody mods his Amphibian, at least the horrid bracelet is changed.
> 
> Out of curiosity, is there anybody who uses his Amphibia as "stock"?












I wear this to work daily. Keeps good time. Doesn't pull hair. Intimidates my foes. What's not to love?

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## alexir




----------



## MandoBear

I put this one together a little before Christmas - I've been finding it very difficult to take off these past few weeks. Boris bezel, Dagaz PO insert, and 22mm mesh bracelet off Ebay for about £3. Somehow I think it's got quite a nice 70s vibe going on with it...


----------



## idvsego

That's a nice use of orange. My wife even liked it. Good job

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior

Some great mods on this thread...

Most of my modding has been Seiko based stuff, but I thought I'd share a few of my favourite Amphibia mods...
































































By the way...I noticed several posts back, someone had mentioned the glass case back from Dr Seikostain/one.second.closer










I realise it's very thick (it is supposed to be actually water resistant unlike a lot of glass backs), but I wondered if anyone on here had actually bought and fitted one, and if so, how does it actually wear on the wrist please?...thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petermondeo

Zafod123

Nice mods. Where did you buy the mesh bracelet and bezel for the new komandirskie ?


----------



## ThePossumKing

Transplanted this Soviet era blue-purple dialed 2409 handwinder to a new 110 case with some ETA pilot hands and a modified Omega Seamaster bezel. This is my favorite non-black Soviet dial


----------



## Zafod123

The mesh were from amazon. I think I spent like 15 bucks. The bezels are from previous amphibia I had built. The regular amphibia bezel fits.


----------



## Rimmed762

Did you use caseback from Soviet era manual winding Amphibia? I am thinking of making a homage to Benrus Type 2. 110 case with older caseback, 783 dial, Boris bezel and Dagaz insert. Normal 110 rides too high on my wrist with NATO-strap so I wish to know about your caseback.

Best


----------



## ThePossumKing

Rimmed762 said:


> Did you use caseback from Soviet era manual winding Amphibia? I am thinking of making a homage to Benrus Type 2. 110 case with older caseback, 783 dial, Boris bezel and Dagaz insert. Normal 110 rides too high on my wrist with NATO-strap so I wish to know about your caseback.
> 
> Best


I used a case back from a tonneau cased 2209 on this one, but a flat back 2409 case back will work as well. I built a Type 2/5513 homage as well, but I used a 100 case instead. When I build the next one, I will definitely use a 110 case


----------



## Rimmed762

I believe we are making pretty similiar watches in near future.

It seems tonneau caseback gives much better ride height.

Lovely watches BTW.


----------



## Vodalex

Here is how new caseback by dr.seikostein looks like on 060 case.. 
Amazing quality. Sits very well on the wrist.


----------



## ThePossumKing

In full on Radio Room modding mode tonight! 2 done and a third has the hands fitted....


----------



## Vodalex




----------



## Martins.




----------



## 2415b

I have the Dr Seikostain/one.second.closer case back on my 420 case and I think it looks and wears great. I originally put it on a 710 but thought it looks a bit out of place. It wears as tall as the watch would if it were on a Nato. Here's a few picture of my custom 420. Boris bezel, ceramic insert, hand brushed case. This movement runs about +2.5 sec per day.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior

Vodalex said:


> Here is how new caseback by dr.seikostein looks like on 060 case..
> Amazing quality. Sits very well on the wrist.


Thanks for that ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior

2415b said:


> I have the Dr Seikostain/one.second.closer case back on my 420 case and I think it looks and wears great. I originally put it on a 710 but thought it looks a bit out of place. It wears as tall as the watch would if it were on a Nato. Here's a few picture of my custom 420. Boris bezel, ceramic insert, hand brushed case. This movement runs about +2.5 sec per day.
> 
> View attachment 6819706
> 
> View attachment 6819714
> 
> View attachment 6819722
> 
> View attachment 6819730
> 
> View attachment 6819738


Great mod, thanks for the pics of the case back...I was wondering how it would look on a 710 or an 090...thanks for the info

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2415b

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Great mod, thanks for the pics of the case back...I was wondering how it would look on a 710 or an 090...thanks for the info
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looked okay on my 710, but looked a lot better on my 420. The quality is very good, it also adds a bit of weight. The one thing that is kind of a pain is, it's so tall that both caseback tools that I have can't reach. So for now, I pre-loaded the case back gasket with my thumb and used a piece of peg wood to get it as tight as I could. It wont be going water anytime soon until I get that figured out.

They also claim it can withstand 200m but I'd bet it hasn't been tested. --Mark


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior

2415b said:


> It looked okay on my 710, but looked a lot better on my 420. The quality is very good, it also adds a bit of weight. The one thing that is kind of a pain is, it's so tall that both caseback tools that I have can't reach. So for now, I pre-loaded the case back gasket with my thumb and used a piece of peg wood to get it as tight as I could. It wont be going water anytime soon until I get that figured out.
> 
> They also claim it can withstand 200m but I'd bet it hasn't been tested. --Mark


Thanks again. ?

As for the case back tool...Maybe just measure out the correct tool spacing and make a crude tool with thin nails in a block of wood?...nail them in long enough so that they're stable, but leave them out long enough to reach the case back ring?...not ideal, but it might work well enough to tighten up the case back more than it currently is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toomanymatts

A pretty mild mod, but I am quite happy with it.

So, I own a KGB Vostok.









The back-story to this thing is that it was a joke gift from my sister in law, who apparently thinks I would make the world's worst spy. My wife is Russian, her sister picked this up on a clearance sale somewhere in Moscow and brought it back for a laugh at me years ago. It has sat in my watch box pretty much ever since.

Decided that a new dial would see it get some more wrist time, so I ebayed a six-buck dial in a field watch style (since I have a bunch of divers but no fields). I had also never been a fan of the black and red bezel markers, but at the same time, not really inclined to spend any money on a new bezel for it either, so I took the wife's nail-polish to the bezel and repainted the dots in a very dark blue.









Swung by a streetside watch repairer - old Mr. Vinh, had his little stall here in Vietnam for 43 years - for the dial switch, and this is how it went:









Leading to:

























Walked away with this:









Then found this strap in my office drawer. Matches today's shirt better 









My work here is not done - I have a couple of Seikos waiting for parts for some other mod jobs, and I am inclined to move the stock Seiko SKX009 hour and minute hands on to this thing when the 009 morphs into a Spectre homage.

But still, I gotta say, I'm pretty happy with it. It will no doubt get some wrist-time now...so with six bucks to eBay and four bucks to Mr. Vinh, I can't complain


----------



## chirs1211

2415b said:


> I have the Dr Seikostain/one.second.closer case back on my 420 case and I think it looks and wears great. I originally put it on a 710 but thought it looks a bit out of place. It wears as tall as the watch would if it were on a Nato. Here's a few picture of my custom 420. Boris bezel, ceramic insert, hand brushed case. This movement runs about +2.5 sec per day.
> 
> View attachment 6819706
> 
> View attachment 6819714
> 
> View attachment 6819722
> 
> View attachment 6819730
> 
> View attachment 6819738


Hi could you tell what strap this is and where it's available please. I've been after a thick rubber/silicone deployment strap 

Cheers
Chris


----------



## 2415b

Here's my last one, Vostok Amphibian 100 case, Murphy bezel / ceramic insert, Steveo strap (was a 4 ring, but I cut it off). This by far is one my favorite Vostok dials.


----------



## rothko

2415b said:


> Here's my last one, Vostok Amphibian 100 case, Murphy bezel / ceramic insert, Steveo strap (was a 4 ring, but I cut it off). This by far is one my favorite Vostok dials.


Whoa!!! I really like that dial too, but that insert is awesome with it! I'm getting inspiration to do something similar now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## justadad

Martins. said:


>


Great pic of a tight watch!!


----------



## NIWA

My Soviet space dials.
1. Rocket Vostok.
2. Gagarin and first rocket Vostok.


----------



## sonics

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

2415b said:


> Here's my last one, Vostok Amphibian 100 case, Murphy bezel / ceramic insert, Steveo strap (was a 4 ring, but I cut it off). This by far is one my favorite Vostok dials.
> 
> View attachment 6832970
> 
> View attachment 6832978


This is one of the tastiest mods I've seen on an Amphibian, bezel and dial math nicely and looks like it might be stock.


----------



## 2415b

cuthbert said:


> This is one of the tastiest mods I've seen on an Amphibian, bezel and dial math nicely and looks like it might be stock.


Yep, It's a stock dial. It is one of my personal favorites, is goes with almost any strap and some times I change it up and put on a bezel with a blue ceramic insert.


----------



## cuthbert

2415b said:


> Yep, It's a stock dial. It is one of my personal favorites, is goes with almost any strap and some times I change it up and put on a bezel with a blue ceramic insert.


What is the diameter of the bezel if I may ask? I noticed that most of the ones I find on ebay are 40mm, that would mean bigger than the 420 case, this one looks proportionate.


----------



## Girolamo

Several mods made by myself:


----------



## 2415b

cuthbert said:


> What is the diameter of the bezel if I may ask? I noticed that most of the ones I find on ebay are 40mm, that would mean bigger than the 420 case, this one looks proportionate.


The bezel on the 100 case model I have posted above is 41mm, which fits the case perfectly. The 420, and 710 custom bezels are 40mm, they are hair larger than the case (they have to be to fit the inserts).


----------



## Don Logan

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Some great mods on this thread...
> 
> Most of my modding has been Seiko based stuff, but I thought I'd share a few of my favourite Amphibia mods...


OH WOW JOHNNY!

That is a pitch perfect mod! One of the best Fibby mods I've ever seen.

Hey I've been off building sub style mods and Seiko stuff for the past year or so, so I am a little behind on the times and out of the loop when it comes to Vostok. So could someone tell me where are all these hand sets for Vostoks are coming from?


----------



## idvsego

Those are SE paddle hands. Other than buying an SE donor I am not sure where they are coming from. The other hands are modified to fit. Something I am not steady handed enough to do 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior

Don Logan said:


> OH WOW JOHNNY!
> 
> That is a pitch perfect mod! One of the best Fibby mods I've ever seen.
> 
> Hey I've been off building sub style mods and Seiko stuff for the past year or so, so I am a little behind on the times and out of the loop when it comes to Vostok. So could someone tell me where are all these hand sets for Vostoks are coming from?


Thank you for the kind words!

As mentioned above, they're from a Meranom SE...it had a radio room dial and those hands...

I bought the dial separate and swapped it...

The bezel is a Murphy bezel, the insert is from Dagaz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteevoLS

Just a simple bezel and bracelet swap.


----------



## Ivo P

An limited dial from AM watches and Pers bezel.


----------



## munichjoe

So as it's obvious the bezel has been on for a while, but I just got the hands on last week.









Now to plan the next ones!

























Btw has anyone had success with second hand swaps?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego

Has anyone posted a basic tutorial on modding hands for these things? I am so tempted to try 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## gak

I had a 110 SE never getting much wrist time and after loosing my favourite 710 on a vacation trip I decided to perform a case swap as I cant live without 710 . Got a spare case, 710 specific new bracellete and etc parts to play around with.

Case swap from 110 to 710 and tried the metal bracelet with plain bezel










I planned this 









So far so good










Smooth riding so far using what came with the vintage watch maker toolkit i.e screw driver, 2x tweezers, 4x loupe. Used two small screw drivers to take off hands. Protected the dial with thin transparent plastic sheet.










Now most of the time was spent trying and failing to install the second hand. So this part I would prefer to do with proper tool if it helps.









Finally managed red second hand on a second try and then settelled with following after donating the bezel to 090 which suits it quite good. (Broke the tail of second hand while trying to make it straight. Lesson learned, be gentle and Rodico is a real help)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta32

You got it right the first time, the blue dial/black bezel with steelband looks great!


----------



## idvsego

I love a good blue dial black bezel combo. Here is mine

https://idversusego.files.wordpress.com/2015/10/710complete.jpg

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## gak

Good thing about straps, bands and bezels is that they can be swapped fast. I will try the black with steel again. Black around blue did looked too much contrasting to me and with brown leather brass just blended in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NN_




----------



## idvsego

Well that's interesting. Bead blasted case? 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## NN_

idvsego said:


> Well that's interesting. Bead blasted case?
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Bezel too


----------



## munichjoe

Bead/media blasting cases and bezels..... DIY or have someone do it? 
If DIY, how and with what...? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

munichjoe said:


> Bead/media blasting cases and bezels..... DIY or have someone do it?
> If DIY, how and with what...?


I media blasted my Thunderball Scuba Dude mod's 110 case myself. I filled a cheap (<$20 at Harbor Freight Tools) automotive paint sprayer's reservoir with baking soda, removed the crystal and bezel and used an old crown to protect the case's threads, hooked it up to an air compressor and blasted away. I went in an up-and-down motion about 12" away from the surface and it came out with a nice smooth, matte finish. I only blasted it for about 30 seconds. Probably could have gotten a grayer finish if I had gone longer or turned the air pressure up. I'm going to try it again on another case using a a longer blast time and more air pressure to see if it makes a difference


----------



## fofofomin

ThePossumKing said:


> I media blasted my Thunderball Scuba Dude mod's 110 case myself. I filled a cheap (<$20 at Harbor Freight Tools) automotive paint sprayer's reservoir with baking soda, removed the crystal and bezel and used an old crown to protect the case's threads, hooked it up to an air compressor and blasted away. I went in an up-and-down motion about 12" away from the surface and it came out with a nice smooth, matte finish. I only blasted it for about 30 seconds. Probably could have gotten a grayer finish if I had gone longer or turned the air pressure up. I'm going to try it again on another case using a a longer blast time and more air pressure to see if it makes a difference


Love this mod ??? still haven't mustered the courage to fit some hands yet.

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

I don't really like the 060 case, but that's what my friend's wife wanted. I think this one came out nice


----------



## NN_

munichjoe said:


> Bead/media blasting cases and bezels..... DIY or have someone do it?
> If DIY, how and with what...?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


I've disassembled the watch and gave the case, bezel and crown to a guy who did the blasting for $25 locally.


----------



## sonics

Sorry to say but the Mercedes hand looks... nice but not in combination with that minute hand. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

sonics said:


> Sorry to say but the Mercedes hand looks...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


Yes?

Would you like to finish saying what you are 'sorry to say' about how the Mercedes hands look?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amphibic

2415b said:


> Here's my last one, Vostok Amphibian 100 case, Murphy bezel / ceramic insert, Steveo strap (was a 4 ring, but I cut it off). This by far is one my favorite Vostok dials.
> 
> View attachment 6832970
> 
> View attachment 6832978


looks great!

Where can I get this insert?

Btw, is that bezel tapering?


----------



## kakefe

i tried bezel 333 on my newcomer 150 case... seems ok. IMO better than shinny original bezel... now have to find black gmt bezel 









Sent from my Mobile


----------



## cuthbert

NN_ said:


>


Original isofrane?;-)


----------



## ThePossumKing

sonics said:


> Sorry to say but the Mercedes hand looks... nice but not in combination with that minute hand.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


That's the minute hand that comes with the Mercedes hour hand for ETA 2836-2. I don't know what other minute hand I would have used. The original Vostok hands are silver on this model


----------



## sonics

It's only my personal opinion so please don't worry about it. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## laff79

Do the 420 amphibian and 914 both have the same size lug width? Looking to buy shark mesh bracelets for both and can't find definite dimensions.


----------



## MeWatchYou

Simple mod with bezel and RAF strap. I like it.


----------



## sndauva

that caseback looks nice


----------



## NN_

cuthbert said:


> Original isofrane?;-)


obris morgan aqua blue


----------



## drbobguy

Two new items from Meranom:

1) Amphibia glass caseback:









2) Neptune leather strap:


----------



## Derek N

Took three different Amphibias to put this one together, but it was worth the effort!


----------



## ThePossumKing

Derek N said:


> Took three different Amphibias to put this one together, but it was worth the effort!


Beautiful. I just ordered the standard version of that dial tor one of my next mods. Wish sellers (read Meranom) would sell just the dial from SE watches...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek N

ThePossumKing said:


> Beautiful. I just ordered the standard version of that dial tor one of my next mods. Wish sellers (read Meranom) would sell just the dial from SE watches...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree! What made this SE dial special is the raised indices. Too bad I had to mix and match 3 different Amphibias to get the case, dial, handsets (the polished second hand from one watch) for this to work. If I could have just ordered all the parts at one time like I do for my modded Seikos; it would be much easier and less time consuming. : )


----------



## idvsego

Derek N said:


> Totally agree! What made this SE dial special is the raised indices. Too bad I had to mix and match 3 different Amphibias to get the case, dial, handsets (the polished second hand from one watch) for this to work. If I could have just ordered all the parts at one time like I do for my modded Seikos; it would be much easier and less time consuming. : )


I would have done at least 2 more by now if I could get all the parts individually. Even if I find a deal, it seems wasteful to buy an entire watch just for the dial.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

idvsego said:


> I would have done at least 2 more by now if I could get all the parts individually. Even if I find a deal, it seems wasteful to buy an entire watch just for the dial.


It is, but I can't tell you how many times I have done just that...


----------



## ThePossumKing

Amphibia Baby Ploprof homage. I wasn't planning on building this, but I couldn't sleep. It came out really close to the original, but I think I'll build another one soon using the correct Ploprof style hands and a shark mesh


----------



## theretroshave

I envy everyone on this thread who has been able to complete their mod. Some really beautiful projects here. I really like the sandwich dials. As soon as I get my hands on an orange dialed Meranom SE, I'll be posting it up here. Does anyone know if he actually restocks them from time to time? I'm hunting for an orange dialed one with horizontal stripes (not sandwich).


----------



## sonics

theretroshave said:


> I envy everyone on this thread who has been able to complete their mod. Some really beautiful projects here. I really like the sandwich dials. As soon as I get my hands on an orange dialed Meranom SE, I'll be posting it up here. Does anyone know if he actually restocks them from time to time? I'm hunting for an orange dialed one with horizontal stripes (not sandwich).


Where do you find Sandwich dials?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave

sonics said:


> Where do you find Sandwich dials?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


It is actually quite tempting... I still want the 100368SE!








Amphibian SE 120360NK Meranom.com


----------



## rayaring

Photos of my orange Vostok


----------



## idvsego

So I wanted to do a vintage diver mod and saw a case I liked on the bay, snapped it up. I did not notice that the pugs are 18mm and I just really dont like 18mm. I tried it on a few straps and have not been satisfied. I have been trying to find a notched strap that is 18 at the lugs but would match up to the and essentially be 20mm wide. I can notch a leather or silicone myself but kind of wanted a bracelt for it. Before I invest in the bezel and dial, does anyone have any idea for this?


----------



## Rimmed762

Looks like you have crown at 01:30. Bezels should be generally OK but dials... You need to find dial from another Vostok with crown in the same location (Komandirskie 53). Otherwise you need to cut dial feet and use some kind of adhesive.


----------



## idvsego

Rimmed762 said:


> Looks like you have crown at 01:30. Bezels should be generally OK but dials... You need to find dial from another Vostok with crown in the same location (Komandirskie 53). Otherwise you need to cut dial feet and use some kind of adhesive.


I already planned on cutting feet on a raffles dial if I get this strap thing sorted.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

idvsego said:


> So I wanted to do a vintage diver mod and saw a case I liked on the bay, snapped it up. I did not notice that the pugs are 18mm and I just really dont like 18mm. I tried it on a few straps and have not been satisfied. I have been trying to find a notched strap that is 18 at the lugs but would match up to the and essentially be 20mm wide. I can notch a leather or silicone myself but kind of wanted a bracelt for it. Before I invest in the bezel and dial, does anyone have any idea for this?
> 
> View attachment 7089850


What I did when confronted with this problem is get a bracelet with removable end links and use a 20mm bracelet with 18mm end links. On the bracelets with removable end links, only the pin is holding the end link on, and all center links are basically the same width. Sorry I don't have a pic, but I hope you get what I'm talking about


----------



## idvsego

ThePossumKing said:


> What I did when confronted with this problem is get a bracelet with removable end links and use a 20mm bracelet with 18mm end links. On the bracelets with removable end links, only the pin is holding the end link on, and all center links are basically the same width. Sorry I don't have a pic, but I hope you get what I'm talking about


Bloody simple and bloody brilliant. Thanks, I will try that

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

Derek N said:


> Took three different Amphibias to put this one together, but it was worth the effort!


Love it! Very nice, Derek.

I bought this SE too and it's probably my favorite modern Vostok dial. I used the bezel from another SE ( wish this bezel wasn't always sold out).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeuk

My first Mod just changed bezel with a Seiko from Boris and what a difference it makes in the looks. Was wondering now to change the bracelet to mesh but so many to buy any good recommendations or as anybody have lots of photos of stock vostok mesh on this 090 case, its just some photos the mesh looks thin.


----------



## joeuk

My first Mod just changed bezel with a Seiko from Boris and what a difference it makes in the looks. Was wondering now to change the bracelet to mesh but so many to buy any good recommendations or as anybody have lots of photos of stock vostok mesh on this 090 case, its just some photos the mesh looks thin.


----------



## toomanymatts

toomanymatts said:


> A pretty mild mod, but I am quite happy with it.
> 
> So, I own a KGB Vostok.
> 
> View attachment 6829738
> 
> 
> The back-story to this thing is that it was a joke gift from my sister in law, who apparently thinks I would make the world's worst spy. My wife is Russian, her sister picked this up on a clearance sale somewhere in Moscow and brought it back for a laugh at me years ago. It has sat in my watch box pretty much ever since.
> 
> Decided that a new dial would see it get some more wrist time, so I ebayed a six-buck dial in a field watch style (since I have a bunch of divers but no fields). I had also never been a fan of the black and red bezel markers, but at the same time, not really inclined to spend any money on a new bezel for it either, so I took the wife's nail-polish to the bezel and repainted the dots in a very dark blue.
> 
> <pic snipped>
> 
> Swung by a streetside watch repairer - old Mr. Vinh, had his little stall here in Vietnam for 43 years - for the dial switch, and this is how it went:
> 
> View attachment 6829762
> 
> 
> View attachment 6829778
> 
> 
> Walked away with this:
> 
> View attachment 6829786
> 
> 
> Then found this strap in my office drawer. Matches today's shirt better
> 
> View attachment 6829802
> 
> 
> My work here is not done - I have a couple of Seikos waiting for parts for some other mod jobs, and I am inclined to move the stock Seiko SKX009 hour and minute hands on to this thing when the 009 morphs into a Spectre homage.
> 
> But still, I gotta say, I'm pretty happy with it. It will no doubt get some wrist-time now...so with six bucks to eBay and four bucks to Mr. Vinh, I can't complain


...and fitted the Seiko 009 hands when I made the 'Spectro' over in the Seiko thread. Here's how it came out....









Spend virtually nothing on it, and it has made its way back in the rotation, so my nil investment is reaping dividends!


----------



## veberz

Vostok Amphibia with 2415 mechanism

View attachment 7163010


Vostok Amphibia with 2426 mechanism

View attachment 7163018


Why not view the pictures?


----------



## sheaffer

One of my two (so far) Amphibias. Maybe too simple to even be called "a mod" - simple strap replacement, a black Zulu instead of the original leather (?) strap with white stitching...But the watch still looks cool. The bezel is so quirky that I actually like it and will probably leave it on although I bought a replacement Seiko bezel.
View attachment 7163642


----------



## lambros22

Any experience with these hands from meranom? They are gold plated and filled with NoctiLumina, looking way brighter than the original... 
Post photos please!!! 

Vostok Amphibia Original Gilded Hands Meranom.com


----------



## gak

Cant see pictures for today's posts on this thread. May be a general issue all around different forums.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IntendedEffect

Not sure if the order's even shipped yet, but I ordered a set (to pad my order of a display caseback enough to be shippable) a week or so ago. I'll be sure to post about them when they arrive.



lambros22 said:


> Any experience with these hands from meranom? They are gold plated and filled with NoctiLumina, looking way brighter than the original...
> Post photos please!!!
> 
> Vostok Amphibia Original Gilded Hands Meranom.com


----------



## lambros22

IntendedEffect said:


> Not sure if the order's even shipped yet, but I ordered a set (to pad my order of a display caseback enough to be shippable) a week or so ago. I'll be sure to post about them when they arrive.


They are both in stock, so hopefully you are getting them soon.. Can't wait to have a look at them.. I was also wondering about the display caseback, so I only need to wait for your update


----------



## veberz

I'll try again.

Amphibia with 2415 mechanism

View attachment 7179026


Amphibia with 2426 mechanism

View attachment 7179042


I give up.


----------



## gak

Nothing new , just checking if upload can be seen.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug76

gak said:


> Nothing new , just checking if upload can be seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Works for me.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## gak

Coug76 said:


> Works for me.
> 
> Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


Can you also see photos from veberz and sheaffer in last posts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego

I can see yours, can't see theirs.


----------



## messyGarage

Your works (beautiful!) , but other not, at least for me

pity, I'm curious about 2426 Amphibian of veberz

I'm a sucker for Vostok movements with "unusual" complications


----------



## JonS1967

joeuk said:


> My first Mod just changed bezel with a Seiko from Boris and what a difference it makes in the looks. Was wondering now to change the bracelet to mesh but so many to buy any good recommendations or as anybody have lots of photos of stock vostok mesh on this 090 case, its just some photos the mesh looks thin.


Looks great, Joe! Here's my similar 090 on mesh. I rather like it. 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug76

gak said:


> Can you also see photos from veberz and sheaffer in last posts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## SinanjuStein

Testing the upload as well.









And no Russian watches for today, only the rather uncommon LM special.


----------



## 2415b

Here's my recent 420, 916 dial, stock hands, hand brushed case, boris bezel with Ceramic insert, glass case back.


----------



## veberz

Still not work upload


----------



## cuthbert

Some of you expert modders should work on the Longines Ultrachron diver tribute:










Looks familiar, doesn't it?


----------



## ar.javid

That's straight 710


----------



## cuthbert

ar.javid said:


> That's straight 710


..besides its heart that beats at 36.000 bpm.


----------



## gak

2415b said:


> Here's my recent 420, 916 dial, stock hands, hand brushed case, boris bezel with Ceramic insert, glass case back.
> 
> View attachment 7193306
> 
> 
> View attachment 7193314
> View attachment 7193322
> View attachment 7193330


Nice mod. Which case back is it? I suppose you can still screw down the crown completely with this bezel? And can you also show some wrist shots 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veberz




----------



## veberz




----------



## ThePossumKing

Built another custom K-35 tonight

Boris bezel with a Brodman insert and ETA Planet Ocean hands

As much as I love the look of the K-35, I think I'm going to put this on eBay, because I can never be sure of exactly what time it is with a 24 hour watch. 

I'm kind of stupid sometimes...


----------



## tamtkpp

So i did this MOD
Turning a hand wind vostok komandirskie into this b-)
This watch was kept in box for months and planning to be sold, but now, its on my wrist again !


----------



## idvsego

Very nice


----------



## drbobguy




----------



## laff79

Seiko Pepsi bezel with shark mesh


----------



## joeuk

Hi laff what mesh is that and also the same question to Jon cheers


----------



## laff79

Hey man. Got it from a Chinese eBay seller named 'mastation'


----------



## Mr_Skoog

I don't know if this counts as a mod...
It started out as a Komandirskie but now it has a custom 3D-printed case (Aluminum) and custom dial.


----------



## idvsego

Counts in my book. Cool project.


----------



## Squeezealexio

sold this it didnt get much wrist time i took off the really crappy bracelet it came with

bought this strap and a similar black one and a bezel and a insert and put it together sorry i didnt take more pics b4 i sold it on the bay hopefully the seller is a member and will post more pics


----------



## 2415b

That is one healthy mod there! What watch did you pull that movement from?



veberz said:


> View attachment 7209898


----------



## cuthbert

090 modded with SS case and 1967 rubber band>










Much improved especially seen from the side.

I also added an Orca case back from a post Soviet Komandirskie, it was an interesting "transplant" as it's thinner than the standard Amphibia case and helps to allow the watch to sit lower on the wrist:










I wish Meranom could reissue them, the watch sits much better now.

The last step is learn how to do a proper sunburst finish on the top, today I tried with a 710 but I scratched the polished sides.










The aim is of course to get a "deluxe" version of the classic Soviet tonneau.

P.S. I notice an improvement in the "sound" of the automatic winding, now it's not as rattly as my older 2416 (bought in 2009-11), also less vertical play...has anyone noticed that? This watch was manufactured on Oct.2015 according to the papers. Also, the lume of the hands (not the dial and the dot on the SS bezel) is stronger.

P.P.S Sorry for the bad pics but cheap phone + bad winter light is not a good combination...the watch looks very nice now, I am very happy with these mods.


----------



## JonS1967

joeuk said:


> Hi laff what mesh is that and also the same question to Jon cheers


I got mine on eBay from wjean. Can't seem to find it anymore though. Does anyone know if wjean is still around? Strapcode.com has a lot of nice mesh and Ouster bracelets... and more.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

cuthbert said:


> 090 modded with SS case and 1967 rubber band>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much improved especially seen from the side.
> 
> I also added an Orca case back from a post Soviet Komandirskie, it was an interesting "transplant" as it's thinner than the standard Amphibia case and helps to allow the watch to sit lower on the wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish Meranom could reissue them, the watch sits much better now.
> 
> The last step is learn how to do a proper sunburst finish on the top, today I tried with a 710 but I scratched the polished sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The aim is of course to get a "deluxe" version of the classic Soviet tonneau.
> 
> P.S. I notice an improvement in the "sound" of the automatic winding, now it's not as rattly as my older 2416 (bought in 2009-11), also less vertical play...has anyone noticed that? This watch was manufactured on Oct.2015 according to the papers. Also, the lume of the hands (not the dial and the dot on the SS bezel) is stronger.
> 
> P.P.S Sorry for the bad pics but cheap phone + bad winter light is not a good combination...the watch looks very nice now, I am very happy with these mods.


I taped the sides of the case on my 090 when I brushed it to keep the polished sides. It worked well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

JonS1967 said:


> I taped the sides of the case on my 090 when I brushed it to keep the polished sides. It worked well.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip!




























Rough job but effective.


----------



## Stereotype

Vostok Amphibia 100 Murphy Bezel, DR Seiko Bezel insert off Bay, Phoenix Nato G10

Very bright and funky!
View attachment 7259954


----------



## rothko

^^^ Nice!!!! Perfect strap choice.


----------



## Rimmed762

Two of my mods.

110 with 2414 movement and Soviet era manual Amphibia caseback (thanks to Favinov). Komandirskie dial and hands. Boris bezel with Dagaz insert and NATO strap. Yes, I broke some lume at 2 o'clock.

And 100647 that was built by Favinov (thanks you again) with BB insert in Boris bezel and vintage style strap from yesterdayman / eBay.


----------



## Rimmed762

Actually 110 with manual caseback is very nice. It sits much lower than regular. That is just what it needed.

And 100 has Superluminova hands. I think this is (atleast one of) my favourite watch.


----------



## Quint1980

I just received my first Amphibia with the intention of modding it. I ordered the bezel from Boris and insert from Dagaz. See the result below on a really nice nubuck leather nato that I found on the bay for about €10,-! I have some more nylon nato's on the way for this one.









So far I really like it. Feels, wears and looks like a quality piece after the mod!


----------



## asylumxl

Not a great photo and not much of a mod, but I got my first modern Amphibia today and replaced the bracelet with a nice NATO strap and put on a clean bezel. I quite like it.


----------



## Coug76

I assembled a 270783 using the movement from a 420261 (cheesy aircraft carrier dial).

I love the dial.










I replaced the double gear in the automatic winding mechanism and adjusted the balance rate. It keeps +0.7 sec/day on average.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## mattbeme

One of my Sailboats.


- 090 brushed case.

- 2414 manual wind movement. (I prefer them)

- pers184 bezel: I painted it with nail polish.

- silicon rubber strap.

- I added large lume dots to the dial

- I brushed the silver hands and added better lume. (silver hands allow the Sailboat to be more visible)

-- We need to see more Sailboat Amphibias in the forum

---- Beautiful, pristine Detroit River, here I come !! ----


----------



## theretroshave

mattbeme said:


> ---- Beautiful, pristine Detroit River, here I come !! ----
> 
> View attachment 7279266


I hope the river wasn't too cold for you, neighbour! Nice watch. I was going to give my Vostok a break today, but I decided to wear it for the morning.









Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

theretroshave said:


> I hope the river wasn't too cold for you, neighbour! Nice watch. I was going to give my Vostok a break today, but I decided to wear it for the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


Ehi this one doesn't belong here!It's a stock SE! I am waiting for mine to arrive!


----------



## Stereotype

Vostok Amphibia 420. AM (watches) custom 24 hour GMT bezel, Phoenix G10 Nato Bond strap 18mm

.
View attachment 7287234


----------



## mattbeme

-- These dials are now showing up as separately available items from several sellers. I don't know if they are of the same quality but every dial I've bought from several sellers have been excellent.

_"I hope the river wasn't too cold for you, neighbour! "

_Well, the cold water keeps the garbage from decomposing too quickly. This provides me with more interesting things to see; a sort of 'urban reef' of shopping carts and old tires. ;-)

I worry more about bumping into dead bodies. 'Floaters' as the police call them. Haven't yet found anyone down there with 'cement shoes'.

Why go to the Carribean? There's much to be said for cold, opaque, green water.....

Matt


----------



## mattbeme

--You can also buy a 'Clean' bezel in a larger size which is made to fit these larger cases.

Meranom
Dave Murphy (he has them in stock right now AFAIK )
pers184

--I'm not implying your watch does not look good. It's perfectly fine with the smaller bezel.

Matt


----------



## theretroshave

cuthbert said:


> Ehi this one doesn't belong here!It's a stock SE! I am waiting for mine to arrive!


Good point... Sorry! Closest I've come to modding this watch was "tightening" the bezel, and removing a link from the band. I'm waiting on some parts so I can complete a mod. I'll post it here as soon as it's done. Can't wait to share some proper mod shots!

Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

mattbeme said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7289594&d=1456969826"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> --You can also buy a 'Clean' bezel in a larger size which is made to fit these larger cases.


What kind of larger bezel? Are you talking about the deep dish bezel? Those things look crazy. I have a 110 Radio Room en route from mother Russia that I think is destined for a clean bezel.

Do the SE's have any better lume?


----------



## mattbeme

saturnine:

Here are the links to the larger clean bezel.

Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc.

Clean Bezel 01k3 Meranom.com

I have a half dozen Murphy bezels and I can highly recommend them. More expensive than Russian made but top quality.

Matt


----------



## asylumxl

Originally I did want a larger bezel and am aware who stock them, but none had them in stock (Meranom still doesn't). The small bezel looks fine in real life and has grown on me a bit.


----------



## saturnine

mattbeme said:


> saturnine:
> 
> Here are the links to the larger clean bezel.
> 
> Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc.
> 
> Clean Bezel 01k3 Meranom.com
> 
> I have a half dozen Murphy bezels and I can highly recommend them. More expensive than Russian made but top quality.
> 
> Matt


Thank you & yes, I was just looking at the Meranom version this morning. I believe that does fit the case a little better. I swear I've seen one that's really tall/deep; could be cool on the right watch.

I don't think the Murphy version looks as sleek as the Meranom one, which unfortunately are out of stock.


----------



## gak

saturnine said:


> .
> 
> Do the SE's have any better lume?


Classic dials seems to have better lume than SE's , specially hands on this 090 are just a clear winner as far as lume color and intensity is concerned. Dial in center is inside a plastic bag covering other two dials partially so ignore that part 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

gak said:


> Classic dials seems to have better lume than SE's , specially hands on this 090 are just a clear winner as far as lume color and intensity is concerned. Dial in center is inside a plastic bag covering other two dials partially so ignore that part


Interesting. Thank you.


----------



## 001norcal

waiting on a bezel for the middle guy, dunno if i want to brush the case or not.


----------



## mattbeme

saturnine;26550634I don't think the Murphy version looks as sleek as the Meranom one said:


> -- The Murphy bezel is not polished: it is brushed. I prefer brushed as it is not as shiny. Also, the angle of the bevel is slightly greater on the Murphy which creates a slightly wider top surface or 'face'. I think this looks nicer.
> 
> Matt


----------



## cenzor

Mesh on the blue one, bronze bezel and tan strap on the other one. Both are 1967 style Amphibias.


----------



## messyGarage

001norcal said:


> View attachment 7299218
> 
> 
> waiting on a bezel for the middle guy, dunno if i want to brush the case or not.


Hi norcal,

please, can you point what kind of bezel is installed on the ministry case?
It seems that has no "groove" for the crown like the ones specific for 090 100 and 110 case. Can you screw down crown properly with this bezel?

Thank you


----------



## 001norcal

it is a bezel from arkustime on ebay and you are right, the crown doesn't screw down tight without hitting the bezel in this style. I leave it a little loose to not get in the way.

i actually ordered it from them because in the description it said it would fit, it just didn't say it would fit tight i guess. :/

http://arkustime.ru/arxiv2015/pic/Bez/FUL-1-Set-1.jpg

http://arkustime.ru/arxiv2015/pic/Bez/FUL-1-Set-2.jpg


----------



## messyGarage

001norcal said:


> it is a bezel from arkustime on ebay and you are right, the crown doesn't screw down tight without hitting the bezel in this style. I leave it a little loose to not get in the way.
> 
> i actually ordered it from them because in the description it said it would fit, it just didn't say it would fit tight i guess. :/
> 
> http://arkustime.ru/arxiv2015/pic/Bez/FUL-1-Set-1.jpg
> 
> http://arkustime.ru/arxiv2015/pic/Bez/FUL-1-Set-2.jpg


Pity that it does not allow the crown to be fully tightened. I like this style of bezel but this confirm that can be only installed straight on "bigger" cases 090 100 and 110.

Maybe fitting two gaskets in the crown can get it tight, leaving enough clearance. Just thinking out loud.

Thank you for your reply, norcal


----------



## idvsego

Picked this vintage vostok up because I liked the case shape and 1:30 crown position. All I have done for now is pop a modern vostok bezel to add the bit of red and put an eBay SS bracelet on there. I want to see if I am OK with the size and be sure it will actually run all day before I sink money on bezel, dial, and strap.


----------



## idvsego

messyGarage said:


> Pity that it does not allow the crown to be fully tightened. I like this style of bezel but this confirm that can be only installed straight on "bigger" cases 090 100 and 110.
> 
> Maybe fitting two gaskets in the crown can get it tight, leaving enough clearance. Just thinking out loud.
> 
> Thank you for your reply, norcal


I have a boris bezel on my 710 and the crown screws down tight...I am pretty sure. I will double check when I get home but maybe some other boris owners can chime in.
That pic of the 710 from arkustime looks like it screws down tight. If these are hand machines I am sure there are variances form unit to unit though.


----------



## messyGarage

IIRC, boris sell two models: one for bigger cases (090, 100, 110) and another with a "groove" that makes room for the crown in "smaller" cases (420, 710, 120).

Asked norcal just because I was curious, I'm making decisions for my next build...


----------



## 001norcal

the bezel on my 090 case is a boris bezel and the crown on that one didn't screw down tight on the ministry either. i think they even advertised that it won't fit unless you get the type with the slot.

i actually prefer the boris bezel on my 090, mine seems to have less play than the arkus one. i tried with the same spring on the same watch with both bezels and the boris felt a bit more secure.


----------



## cuthbert

I posted a pic of this watch anywhere besides here:


----------



## Martins.




----------



## cuthbert

Neptun caseback....still waiting for the bezel and teh black calendar wheel.


----------



## mattbeme

_"Hi norcal,

please, can you point what kind of bezel is installed on the ministry case?
It seems that has no "groove" for the crown like the ones specific for 090 100 and 110 case."

_
--- 3 options:

1. pers184 (WUS) : he's a machinist in Russia and will make you a bezel with no groove that is slightly smaller to fit the 710 / 420 cases. He will also make the edge with a different pattern if you like. see his profile: photo albums. Just send him a PM and tell him exactly what you want. If possible, include a photo of his bezel that you want him to make.

2. file a small notch into the bezel only where the crown is. Just big enough to allow the crown to be screwed fully in. This will prevent the bezel from turning however. If you do not need the bezel to turn, then this is a good method.

3. If you want the bezel to turn: use a bench grinder or bench sander (the type with the disc or belt). Make sure it has a tilting table to allow you to hold, at an angle, the bezel against the grinding wheel or sander. You can then grind a bevel underneath, around the entire bezel, to allow room for the crown. You must be very steady with the pressure and turn the bezel slowly to produce an accurate bevel. You can make a small jig or holder to hold the bezel at the proper distance from the grinder.

I do not like the bezels with the under-cut to allow room for the crown. I prefer the full height edge as it looks more rugged and unique, especially if you buy one with a unique edge pattern.

This problem is quite an_ embezzlement.;-)_

Matt


----------



## mattbeme

This is a Komandirskie case. It is no longer produced unfortunately.

Since it has been 'Amphibia-ized' we can allow it in this Amphibia thread.;-)


----------



## mattbeme

090 cases: I think this case is great. I used to think that they looked big and ugly but I bought one, wore it for a few weeks and then fell in love with it.

I am happy to see a bronze 'clean' bezel here. I have bought several from Matt Brace (WUS) and I think they look very nice with darker dials.


----------



## idvsego

mattbeme said:


> View attachment 7325458
> 
> 
> This is a Komandirskie case. It is no longer produced unfortunately.
> 
> Since it has been 'Amphibia-ized' we can allow it in this Amphibia thread.;-)


Cool. I thought the thread title was "vostok mods"


----------



## Coug76

This 420661 was a crusty case, parts from 3 different movements (2x 2409, 1x 2416b), a dial from Zenitar, a set of hands from Favinov, and about 2 hrs of work. It gains about 7 s/d. I was thinking about moving it to the 270 case that I posted the other day. I think the dial suits the more unusual case better than the utilitarian fleiger style 783 dial does.


----------



## mattbeme

_" Since it has been 'Amphibia-ized' we can allow it in this Amphibia thread."_



idvsego said:


> Cool. I thought the thread title was "vostok mods"


-- My poor attempt at upper-class snobbery. ;-)


----------



## mattbeme

Coug76 said: _ "parts from 3 different movements (2x 2409, 1x 2416b)"

_- That sounds interesting. Could you explain what you did? Photos too please.


----------



## mattbeme

cuthbert: where did you get the 'killer whale caseback' ??


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Finally got around to putting the new bezel on the Amphibian. It was hard getting the old one off-I scratched the case in a couple of spots...oh well, it still looks better anyway. I ordered the bezel for the Komandirskie 7 weeks ago-hope I get it soon.


----------



## Coug76

mattbeme said:


> Coug76 said: _ "parts from 3 different movements (2x 2409, 1x 2416b)"
> 
> _- That sounds interesting. Could you explain what you did? Photos too please.


The original movement had a loose cannon pinion, a missing rotor screw, and a chipped tooth on a wheel. I also replaced the cap jewel on the balance since I have a terrible habit of allowing them to fly off to far away lands.

I didn't take pictures as I was running out of time before I had to leave to pick up the kids at school.

I am going to fix my buddy's 2409 based Amphibia soon, maybe I'll take some pics then. I'm also going to put together a 420783 with a 2416b for my youngest son's first watch, his 8th birthday is coming up.


----------



## Rimmed762

090916 with countdown bezel insert. Brushed case with Zulu strap. One of my personal favourites. This has seen some heavy use.

I was digging up some old artifacts from terrain that was filled with rocks, bricks and mud. So that meant some intensive hitting to get through. Once I wondered will this Vostok handle all the hits it received. 10 hours a day, continuous hits. 

And still it is dead on accurate with only some scars on crystal and still (after couple of washings) some mud on strap.


----------



## cuthbert

mattbeme said:


> View attachment 7329970
> 
> 
> cuthbert: where did you get the 'killer whale caseback' ??


The Orca caseback came with a strange Komandirskie watch, 135% Frankie, I opened a thread here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/amphibia-orca-vostok-rare-dial-club-2843266.html

What looked like an Amphibia was in reality an early 90s chromed brass 'dirskie with the Orca caseback, a rare dial and a 21 jewels movement. The glass is fit ON the bezel, which is also very strange.

Normally I should ship it back but I decided to keep it for spare parts, I might order a spare case from Meranom or Zenitar, transplant the movement. The caseback finished on my 090 and I found something interesting: it's LOWER than the normal Amphibia caseback (looks like the same thickness, though) and you can notice because the round area were it is engraved is larger than the standard one...this is exactly the opposite of the Neptun caseback which is 0.5 taller than the standard one.

Interesting, isn't it? Perhaps I should take a pic of the three casebacks together.

P.S. I asked Meranom if they can reissue this caseback...the answer was "let's see".


----------



## ThePossumKing

Here's tonight's little project. I'm really happy with the way this one turned out. 

This dial is making me rethink my 5513 MOD homage and my Black Bay homage as well...


----------



## mattbeme

cuthbert said:


> The Orca caseback........................it's LOWER than the normal Amphibia caseback


-- Do you mean the _Orca_ caseback is lower?

If yes, then I find that puzzling since it was designed for an automatic ( АВТОПОДЗАВОД) which usually requires a taller back.

-- Also, does the Orca caseback have 2 alignement 'ears' vs. the 1 on modern Komandirskies?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/amphibia-orca-vostok-rare-dial-club-2843266.html

--- I'm really liking that 'Sunrise' dial. I would like to get one.


----------



## mattbeme

Rimmed762 wrote:_ "This has seen some heavy use.

I was digging up some old artifacts from terrain that was filled with rocks, bricks and mud. So that meant some intensive hitting to get through. Once I wondered will this Vostok handle all the hits it received. 10 hours a day, continuous hits.

And still it is dead on accurate with only some scars on crystal and still (after couple of washings) some mud on strap."

______________________________________________________________________

_-- That is a great tribute to the ruggedness of such an affordable watch!

May I use your story in the 'Amphibia Guide' I am writing ?

-- Are you an archeaologist or an artifact enthusiast / seller ?

Matt


----------



## cuthbert

ThePossumKing said:


> Here's tonight's little project. I'm really happy with the way this one turned out.
> 
> This dial is making me rethink my 5513 MOD homage and my Black Bay homage as well...


Your watches are always very nice, can you post a tutorial for noobs like me who would like to make more extensive mods like dial, calendar wheel and hands replacement?

I ordered a set of golden hands from Meranom and I would like to install them on my Neptun.



mattbeme said:


> -- Do you mean the _Orca_ caseback is lower?
> 
> If yes, then I find that puzzling since it was designed for an automatic ( АВТОПОДЗАВОД) which usually requires a taller back.
> 
> -- Also, does the Orca caseback have 2 alignement 'ears' vs. the 1 on modern Komandirskies?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/amphibia-orca-vostok-rare-dial-club-2843266.html
> 
> --- I'm really liking that 'Sunrise' dial. I would like to get one.


Yes, the Orca is lower, the Neptun's case on the other side is higher (I wonder if it's a Soviet NOS part, at that time they were antimagnetic so it makes sense the case allows more clearance for the shield).

It has 1 ear, I need to measure it, it doesn't appear thinner but I think the reason why it's lower is that in reality it's a Komandirskie casebak, mounted on the 090 case it's slightly recessed.

I'll try to post later some pics and hard numbers.


----------



## kakefe

dear folks, anyone tried to implant/transfer any text on the dial before? want to add some text on the dial but i d like to hear some experience if possible 

Sent from my Mobile


----------



## amphibic

Hello Comrades!

I want to combine (new 2415 dial + 2409 movement + 2209 hands) in new #100 case.

Is this possible?

Thanks


----------



## ThePossumKing

amphibic said:


> Hello Comrades!
> 
> I want to combine (new 2415 dial + 2409 movement + 2209 hands) in new #100 case.
> 
> Is this possible?
> 
> Thanks


Yes (almost) Any 24XX movement and dial are interchangeable and as long as you have the stem from the 100 case, it will work fine. The 2209 hour and minute hand will work, but the second hand will not. You will need to use the 2409's second hand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

kakefe said:


> dear folks, anyone tried to implant/transfer any text on the dial before? want to add some text on the dial but i d like to hear some experience if possible
> 
> Sent from my Mobile


I asked the same question about 6 months ago and the only answer I got was waterslide decals. You'd think someone somewhere would do dial printing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 001norcal

got my bezel yesterday.


----------



## mattbeme

ThePossumKing said:


> I asked the same question about 6 months ago and the only answer I got was waterslide decals. You'd think someone somewhere would do dial printing


-- I have studied this issue quite a bit myself and the most common answers given:

1. water slide decals (as possumking mentioned)

2. pad printing : this is the method most often used by dial manfacturers: it is a time consuming and expensive process to print only 1 or 2 dials
- there are a few places who will perform this but the cost is fairly high, especially if they must engrave a custom plate for your dial.


----------



## saturnine

cuthbert said:


> Your watches are always very nice, can you post a tutorial for noobs like me who would like to make more extensive mods like dial, calendar wheel and *hands replacement*?
> 
> I ordered a set of golden hands from Meranom and I would like to install them on my Neptun.


I second this.


----------



## saturnine

messyGarage said:


> Lume is the green one from watchlume.com
> 
> On youtube there is several relume tutorial


How many watches (consider hands & indices as "1" watch) could you relume with one of these packages?


----------



## cuthbert

mattbeme said:


> -- Do you mean the _Orca_ caseback is lower?
> 
> If yes, then I find that puzzling since it was designed for an automatic ( АВТОПОДЗАВОД) which usually requires a taller back.
> 
> -- Also, does the Orca caseback have 2 alignement 'ears' vs. the 1 on modern Komandirskies?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/amphibia-orca-vostok-rare-dial-club-2843266.html
> 
> --- I'm really liking that 'Sunrise' dial. I would like to get one.


As required I post here some bad pics to compare the three cases:










As expected the Orca is slightly thinner than the other two casebacks, it's also lower, 3mm vs 4 mm shy of the Amphibia. The Neptun is taller, 4.5mm.










All three cases seem to be minted like coins on a press, the flat engraved surface is respectively 26, 27 and 28mm wide.


----------



## ThePossumKing

cuthbert said:


> Your watches are always very nice, can you post a tutorial for noobs like me who would like to make more extensive mods like dial, calendar wheel and hands replacement?
> 
> I ordered a set of golden hands from Meranom and I would like to install them on my Neptun.


Yes, I will do that on my next Scuba Dude mod as soon as all the parts get here. I can't promise awesome videos like Ratfaced Git produces (mainly because I lack the equipment) , but I will try


----------



## messyGarage

saturnine said:


> How many watches (consider hands & indices as "1" watch) could you relume with one of these packages?


I have the kit with powder and binder separated. One vial of powder it's enough for 30-40 watches I think, probably more... one vial of binder can be used for 2-3 vials of powder.
Not a precise estimation, but it's fairly enough for a hobbyst.
Lume quality is pretty good.


----------



## Rimmed762

mattbeme said:


> -- That is a great tribute to the ruggedness of such an affordable watch!
> 
> May I use your story in the 'Amphibia Guide' I am writing ?
> 
> -- Are you an archeaologist or an artifact enthusiast / seller ?
> 
> Matt


Of course you may.

It was a site where old munitions laboratory has been blown up (by accident apparently) long time ago. We were clearing the site of any unexploded ordnances. Can't do that with excavator so minesweeper + showel was our weapon of choice.

EDIT: Not an archeologist. Different profession, different artifacts.


----------



## sonics

Received today a 2416 movement from the bay. I am unsure if i should use it as it is or to convert it with another dial to a scuba dude. I am not the man for dress watches but that dial is very nice. Maybe i can change the hands and make a dress diver. What do you think?









Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

sonics said:


> Received today a 2416 movement from the bay. I am unsure if i should use it as it is or to convert it with another dial to a scuba dude. I am not the man for dress watches but that dial is very nice. Maybe i can change the hands and make a dress diver. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


IMO it would look good in a TiN Komandirskie case


----------



## gak

sonics said:


> Received today a 2416 movement from the bay. I am unsure if i should use it as it is or to convert it with another dial to a scuba dude. I am not the man for dress watches but that dial is very nice. Maybe i can change the hands and make a dress diver. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


This dial actually looks good. Scuba dude is little bit overrated .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave

That dial is really cool! Guess I have to add another item to my list of wants.

Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shai1

sonics said:


> Received today a 2416 movement from the bay. I am unsure if i should use it as it is or to convert it with another dial to a scuba dude. I am not the man for dress watches but that dial is very nice. Maybe i can change the hands and make a dress diver. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


That dial is beautiful and I think it would look great in an amphibian case. I wasn't aware there were any vostok dress watches that used an auto movement. Do you have a picture of the case it originally came out of?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonics

Unfornutatly i have no idea from the case originally. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

sonics said:


> Unfornutatly i have no idea from the case originally.


Hands look like ones in my Partner. And if stem and crown are originals they are similiar also. Maybe Partner, Century Time...


----------



## saturnine

messyGarage said:


> I have the kit with powder and binder separated. One vial of powder it's enough for 30-40 watches I think, probably more... one vial of binder can be used for 2-3 vials of powder.
> Not a precise estimation, but it's fairly enough for a hobbyst.
> Lume quality is pretty good.


Thank you. So more than enough for my purposes. I'm leaning towards the vintage kit. Any special technique or tools you used (tiny paintbrush?)? I still need to figure out how to deal w/the hands...


----------



## sonics

Sorry, but what is Partner? Is it a special Vostok line? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

Vostok has many lines. Komandirskie, Amphibia, Partner etc. 

Partners are actually quite nice watches.


----------



## theoldwoman

mattbeme said:


> -- The Murphy bezel is not polished: it is brushed. I prefer brushed as it is not as shiny. Also, the angle of the bevel is slightly greater on the Murphy which creates a slightly wider top surface or 'face'. I think this looks nicer.
> 
> Matt


I've added the blue bezel to my wish list and wait list at Meranom, really want to add it to my blue dateless scuba dude. I replaced the bezel on my ministry Amphibia paratrooper with a black bezel, and it looks so much better.


----------



## messyGarage

saturnine said:


> Thank you. So more than enough for my purposes. I'm leaning towards the vintage kit. Any special technique or tools you used (tiny paintbrush?)? I still need to figure out how to deal w/the hands...


I use el-cheapo oilers and toothpics. With the oilers came an oil container, useful for mixing up the powder and binder.


----------



## laff79

Brushed the 420 case and tinsel bracelet to give it a less cheap, more rugged look. Then I sandpapered the bezel at 400 and 600 grit to ditch the chrome and expose that brass. To think I almost sold this watch a few days ago!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## cenzor




----------



## mattbeme

Wow! That is classy! I will make one of these for myself.

Pardon me, but you really need to be wearing a tuxedo with that watch....

Matt


----------



## Derek N

As soon as my sandwich dial Amphibia arrived, it was quickly modded with SE paddle hands, and put into a 90 case with Murphy bezel/Dagaz insert, Meranom see thru caseback and a Bostok mesh bracelet. Also, I noticed that there was a new rotor (black Geneva stripes) and red plastic spacer in this new special edition.


----------



## theretroshave

Debuting my newly modded Vostok VSOP (Very Special Orange Project). The internals started life in a Vostok 420 case, and I recently transplanted everything to a 100 case. I then had the bezel custom made by a user on uhrforum.de, and added a Dagaz Super Ocean insert. The Zulu came from China via Ali Express. I also have a bracelet that should be arriving today that I will certainly be wearing tomorrow. I plan to polish the hardware on the Zulu, and I'm hoping to do hands in the future, but that's a project for another time. Inspiration from here: Vostok Amfibia Modding - UhrForum - Seite 3 Have a great Tuesday all!


----------



## saturnine

laff79 said:


> Brushed the 420 case and tinsel bracelet to give it a less cheap, more rugged look. Then I sandpapered the bezel at 400 and 600 grit to ditch the chrome and expose that brass. To think I almost sold this watch a few days ago!


I like your subtle results.



cenzor said:


>


Very sharp. And what method did you use for bezel de-chroming?


----------



## Rimmed762

saturnine said:


> cenzor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very sharp. And what method did you use for bezel de-chroming?
Click to expand...

And is it regular clean bezel from Meranom?


----------



## laff79

I think he bought the bezel like that


----------



## theretroshave

My newly modded Vostok 420 VSOP on the new SS band. I'm loving it! 





Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## amphibic

my first self-mod: Paddle hands in 470 case.


----------



## cenzor

saturnine said:


> I like your subtle results.
> 
> Very sharp. And what method did you use for bezel de-chroming?





Rimmed762 said:


> And is it regular clean bezel from Meranom?


Hi! This is a bronze bezel, machined by a forum member & watch enthusiast in Bulgaria.
I just swapped the original bezel with it. The Zulu strap is also bronze , so I think the match is nice.


----------



## Rimmed762

Not just nice, excellent. I usually don't like fancy watches but yours just rubbed me the right way.


----------



## Stereotype

Was wondering where you got your bezel? I've not seen one like that before. Did you fit it in a special way or was it made for the Vostok?


----------



## Martins.




----------



## laff79

Nice^


----------



## mattbeme

Rimmed762 said:


> And is it regular clean bezel from Meranom?


-- Bronze bezels like this can also be purchased from Matt Brace or pers184 (both WUS members).

Meranom bezel is stainless steel.


----------



## cenzor

Stereotype said:


> Was wondering where you got your bezel? I've not seen one like that before. Did you fit it in a special way or was it made for the Vostok?


If that question was towards me - i got it locally in Bulgaria, it is produces specially for the Amphibias. 
Fitting was not quite easy, but is straithforward - take out the old bezel, use the spring from it, fit it in the new one and push it back in place.
I can share a video done by the person who machined the beze, if you would need it.
I am sure other people / companies are producing such bezels. Mine was part of a small batch, prepared as a hobby , rather than a commercial product.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## laff79




----------



## Martins.




----------



## mattbeme

Martins: is that a green dial and green bezel?

Please post a photo which shows the colours.


----------



## Martins.




----------



## Martins.

Bezel green yes, by pers184.


----------



## Martins.




----------



## ThePossumKing

New Radio Room mod


----------



## saturnine

Love the Radio Rooms, I have one en route. Where did you acquire those sword hands, Possumking?


----------



## ThePossumKing

saturnine said:


> Love the Radio Rooms, I have one en route. Where did you acquire those sword hands, Possumking?


Those are ETA 2824-2 pilot hands I picked up off eBay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego

saturnine said:


> Love the Radio Rooms, I have one en route. Where did you acquire those sword hands, Possumking?


And he modifies his hands to get those great combos. Speaking for him I know but I am sure he gets tired of the hands inquiries. I have pinged him like 8 times myself.


----------



## ThePossumKing

idvsego said:


> And he modifies his hands to get those great combos. Speaking for him I know but I am sure he gets tired of the hands inquiries. I have pinged him like 8 times myself.


I never get tired of questions, comrades. Makes me feel that my efforts are appreciated

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

I got my SE 120359NB modified. An obvious Spectre homage. AM bezel, Meranom display case back, and Bond Shark NATO strap. Very pleased. Rides a little high due to the back. Need to find an opener tool with longer, more tapered jaxa tips as I'm not sure I was able to get the back ring fully snug, but at least no scratches as far as I can tell. My next mod is going to be my 420650 black radio room with an AM Coke bezel and my re-purposed Hadley-Roma black and red sailcloth strap with an RHD single fold deployant as an homage to the new orange Seamaster PO 600m.


----------



## saturnine

ThePossumKing said:


> Those are ETA 2824-2 pilot hands I picked up off eBay


Thank you. It seems all after market hands need modification to fit a Vostok? I'm afraid that's beyond me as I haven't even removed hands from a watch yet.


----------



## munichjoe

A set of hands I ordered came in today. So, without further ado...




























Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Quick and dirty pic of my 710 deep blue:










Brushed case, blue strap (non that great), bezel got from the Israeli guy...good quality that integrates well with the design of the case.

I am not satisfied tough, I am waiting for a black calendar wheel and a 331 dial to make it more "special".


----------



## idvsego

cuthbert said:


> Quick and dirty pic of my 710 deep blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brushed case, blue strap (non that great), bezel got from the Israeli guy...good quality that integrates well with the design of the case.
> 
> I am not satisfied tough, I am waiting for a black calendar wheel and a 331 dial to make it more "special".


I missed the "Israeli guy" bezels. Where can I get one?


----------



## munichjoe

I must have missed that one as well. Link? 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martins.




----------



## mattbeme

cuthbert said:


> I am waiting for a black calendar wheel.


-- Where are you getting this from??


----------



## idvsego

Martins. said:


> [/QUOTE ]
> 
> I have this bracelet on another watch and really like it but I sweat it looks made for the 710. Nice watch.


----------



## sonics

You can find the Israeli bezel on the bay 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## munichjoe

mattbeme said:


> -- Where are you getting this from??


Was actually wondering the same thing.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

mattbeme said:


> -- Where are you getting this from??


Meranom.


----------



## mattbeme

cuthbert said:


> Meranom.


-- Isn't the black date wheel only available on the SE models?

If so, I thought Meranom refuses to sell SE parts.


----------



## cuthbert

mattbeme said:


> -- Isn't the black date wheel only available on the SE models?
> 
> If so, I thought Meranom refuses to sell SE parts.


They used black calendar wheels since the Amfibia line of the late 2000s, I asked them and they sent me one or two, I still have to receive the parcel that has been stuck in customs in the last three weeks. 

I need to find out how to replace dial and hands too, I also ordered a set of golden hands.


----------



## Martins.




----------



## Martins.




----------



## marctibu

Martins. said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Bonito mod Martins, esos biseles de Pers son muy chulos.


----------



## eggnspoons

my vostok komandirskie, bezel change and Nato strap. Unfortunately I wore it to work and scratched it up, anyone know if you can polish out scratches with cutting paste or polish??


----------



## Stereotype

You can purchase some watch polish called 'Cape Code' from Ebay. it's like a soft abrasive cotton with polish applied. It really works well in fine scratches. For the crystal, you can purchase 'Polywatch' which works well.


----------



## idvsego

eggnspoons said:


> View attachment 7581762
> 
> 
> my vostok komandirskie, bezel change and Nato strap. Unfortunately I wore it to work and scratched it up, anyone know if you can polish out scratches with cutting paste or polish??


Which smooth bezel is that? Murphy? I am wanting to build a non-diver mod but a lot of the smooth bezels stand up too high for my taste. That looks like a good fit for what I want.


----------



## asylumxl

idvsego said:


> Which smooth bezel is that? Murphy? I am wanting to build a non-diver mod but a lot of the smooth bezels stand up too high for my taste. That looks like a good fit for what I want.


Looks similar to the Meranom bezel I have in my Amphibia tbh.


----------



## MattBrace

One of mine by the looks of it.



idvsego said:


> Which smooth bezel is that? Murphy? I am wanting to build a non-diver mod but a lot of the smooth bezels stand up too high for my taste. That looks like a good fit for what I want.


----------



## 12000peak

mod to fit oyster style solid stainless steel band


----------



## ar.javid




----------



## igorIV

In process... First attempt.
Case from USSR, cleaned and polished.
New bezel from ebay seller boris_gvb!
Self-made dial with SS raised hour markers.
Self-made watch hands.
Waiting for new glass.
And thinking about lume...
And... mby change case to 090.


----------



## saturnine

igorIV said:


> In process... First attempt.
> Case from USSR, cleaned and polished.
> New bezel from ebay seller boris_gvb!
> Self-made dial with SS raised hour markers.
> Self-made watch hands.
> Waiting for new glass.
> And thinking about lume...
> And... mby change case to 090.


Nicely done. If you were ever interested in producing those hands for sale, I'm certain you would have no shortage of buyers...


----------



## gogmeister

Hello, so as not to start a new topic (and I admit that I have not gone through this whole one ), let me ask you. As for places to get replacement bezels (in Europe), are you aware of the difference between two sites: Russische Uhren - Verkauf von Poljot, Vostok und Moscow Classic mechanischen Armbanduhren and AM-DIVER - your everyday watch
They seem to offer the same bezels, but at different prices. The former has its own ebay store. From what I have read, am-watches is well-respected and proven one here at WUS. What about am-diver? Their normal site seems much more rudimentary that am-eatches.com
has anaybody oreder from one of these?
Thanks


----------



## ThePossumKing

Had an extra day off, so I spent the morning working on a few watches

The first one was just a simple hand and bezel swap. I don't remember where I found the purple plonguer hands, but then I found a purple bezel insert!








The other watch has a sterile dial for an ETA 2824-2 that I found awhile back at an antique shop. I modified it to fit a Vostok 2415 and added some ETA C3 lumed pilot hands. I just need to find someone to do some actual dial printing, not waterslide decals...








\


----------



## mattbeme

.
.
*Igor IV:*

---- How did you make the dial and hands??

If you want to sell your dials and hands, I will buy some.

Matt


----------



## Zany4

gogmeister said:


> Hello, so as not to start a new topic...


I order from AM-watches but using ebay where they are known as username "am-diver". I would only use ebay or the am-watches website. I know nothing about the am-diver website... but they could be affiliated if someone else can confirm it.


----------



## Derek N

mattbeme said:


> .
> .
> *Igor IV:*
> 
> ---- How did you make the dial and hands??
> 
> If you want to sell your dials and hands, I will buy some.
> 
> Matt


I am curious to know as well. 3D printing? I believe this technology will be the future of watch mod projects.


----------



## InspiredByBeer

.


----------



## InspiredByBeer

tamtkpp said:


> So i did this MOD
> Turning a hand wind vostok komandirskie into this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This watch was kept in box for months and planning to be sold, but now, its on my wrist again !
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7217234&d=1456495591"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Hey where did you get those hands from? I want to make the exact same mod but with vintage lume and 710 case


----------



## eggnspoons

idvsego said:


> Which smooth bezel is that? Murphy? I am wanting to build a non-diver mod but a lot of the smooth bezels stand up too high for my taste. That looks like a good fit for what I want.


Just picked it up from eBay!


----------



## eggnspoons

MattBrace said:


> One of mine by the looks of it.


That it is.......thanks very much


----------



## igorIV

mattbeme said:


> .
> ---- How did you make the dial and hands??
> If you want to sell your dials and hands, I will buy some.
> Matt


Matt, if You want to buy dial and hands, I'll doing what You needed)
Indexes and hands are cutted, polished, bored holes in the hands, etc... 
Indexes glued on the dial. 


Another kind of hands, but they all w\o tube:


----------



## idvsego

igorIV said:


> Matt, if You want to buy dial and hands, I'll doing what You needed)
> Indexes and hands are cutted, polished, bored holes in the hands, etc...
> Indexes glued on the dial.
> 
> 
> Another kind of hands, but they all w\o tube:
> View attachment 7605762


Woah Woah Woah... Hand options for vostok? For real? Is this something you are prepared to produce and sell? How much?


----------



## theretroshave

igorIV said:


> Matt, if You want to buy dial and hands, I'll doing what You needed)
> Indexes and hands are cutted, polished, bored holes in the hands, etc...
> Indexes glued on the dial.
> 
> 
> Another kind of hands, but they all w\o tube:
> View attachment 7605762


If you decide to sell these, please count me in for a couple of sets!

Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjastyle

Martins. said:


>


Nice watch. I've never seen that dial before!


----------



## laff79

idvsego said:


> Woah Woah Woah... Hand options for vostok? For real? Is this something you are prepared to produce and sell? How much?


This! ^^^


----------



## mattbeme

.
.
*Igor IV*: Hands: Did you remove the tubes and bore / broach the holes larger?

-Parhaps you do not wish to divulge your secrets.;-)


----------



## InspiredByBeer

igorIV said:


> mattbeme said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> ---- How did you make the dial and hands??
> If you want to sell your dials and hands, I will buy some.
> Matt
> 
> 
> 
> Matt, if You want to buy dial and hands, I'll doing what You needed)
> Indexes and hands are cutted, polished, bored holes in the hands, etc...
> Indexes glued on the dial.
> 
> 
> Another kind of hands, but they all w\o tube:
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7605762&d=1459253190"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
Click to expand...

Hey, how much are the dial and the hands? Im interested in the hands on the right, the mercedes/vintage pilot ones! And the dial would fit any case? What are the costs?


----------



## sonics

I am also interested in the dial and a pair of paddle hands. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## igorIV

mattbeme said:


> .
> Hands: Did you remove the tubes and bore / broach the holes larger?


Hands cutted from steel sheet - any tubes on the sheet. Small tube i doing on the hour hand (tube height is 0.38mm, hand is 0.18 or 0.20) by dragging hole (drag, pull - sorry, I don't speak English)
And I left margin in the minute hands hole for broach.


----------



## igorIV

InspiredByBeer said:


> And the dial would fit any case?


Dial I doing personally for customer. On the photo dial for watch.ru forum member... 
hands now in testing.
View attachment 7616826


----------



## InspiredByBeer

igorIV said:


> InspiredByBeer said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the dial would fit any case?
> 
> 
> 
> Dial I doing personally for customer. On the photo dial for watch.ru forum member...
> hands now in testing.
> 7616826
Click to expand...

Po chem prodaete strelki sprava? Menia interesuyut v stile mercedes, a tak zhe i v stile staryh amfibiy.

Ciferblat tozhe prodaete, ili eto edinstvenniy exempliar?

Pytalsia kirilicami napisat, no nepokazyvaet :/


----------



## igorIV

InspiredByBeer said:


> Ciferblat tozhe prodaete, ili eto edinstvenniy exempliar?





igorIV said:


> Dial I doing personally for customer.


 and I have 3 or 2 more set of indexes.

v stile staryh amfibiy. - which ones You mean?


----------



## no-fi

First post here - I've been around F71 for a few years, but I've only recently been bitten by the Russian bug.

Here are my first two Amphibia mods - part of my modular watch project. You can read about the project here and about my mishaps and successes carrying out the mod here.

































Hope you like 'em! And thanks for all the inspiration - I've been lurking here for a while to get ideas and grow my knowledge. Much appreciated.


----------



## Shockwave

@nofi welcome comrade.


----------



## saturnine

no-fi said:


> First post here - I've been around F71 for a few years, but I've only recently been bitten by the Russian bug.


Best of luck immunizing yourself from said bug; they're just quirky & different enough from Seikos that gives them a lot of appeal. I have my 2nd Vostok (100 case) on the way and already am planning out dial/bezel combos I would like on an 090 case. I don't even want to touch Seiko modding since the options are limitless.

Also, let us know about your brassing experiments (methods/results) on the original bezel.


----------



## Grandsire

my Tank in its fourth incarnation:



Ceramic bezel (needs changing - have another one inco) incoming
Meranom gold hands custom red tip seconds
Meranom black date wheel.

I'd sell all my expensive luxury crap before I sellthis beauty


----------



## idvsego

I am looking for the lowest profile smooth bezel. Anybody have any insight into which would be best? I couldnt find measurements on murphy's site or the two listed on ebay right now


----------



## theretroshave

idvsego said:


> I am looking for the lowest profile smooth bezel. Anybody have any insight into which would be best? I couldnt find measurements on murphy's site or the two listed on ebay right now


Same here. Meranom's 01k2 appears to be the lowest, but it never seems to be available. Anybody know of a comparable option? The one's on ebay look like the taller of Meranom's options to me.


----------



## 103ssv

theretroshave said:


> Same here. Meranom's 01k2 appears to be the lowest, but it never seems to be available. Anybody know of a comparable option? The one's on ebay look like the taller of Meranom's options to me.
> View attachment 7635626


I've got one I'm not using as I don't like the looks of it.


----------



## mattbeme

idvsego said:


> I am looking for the lowest profile smooth bezel. Anybody have any insight into which would be best? I couldnt find measurements on murphy's site or the two listed on ebay right now


I have smooth bezels from 3 different manufacturers: Murphy bezels are slightly lower profile, but not by much.

Best idea: buy any smooth bezel you want / use sandpaper to grind it thinnner.

How to : you must grind it perfectly flat and even so the best way is: start with 120 grit/grain sandpaper, laid flat on a flat surface such as a table / hold the bezel face down onto the paper / try to push down on the bezel with even pressure from your fingers so that you do not push harder on one spot of the bezel / move bezel around in a circular pattern about 4 - 6" (10 - 15 cm) wide / stop and rotate the bezel every 10-15 strokes (to prevent bezel from being ground unevenly due to uneven pressure)

- when you reach the desired height, switch to a finer grain paper: this will remove the large scratches from the rough paper / continue switching to finer grades of paper until you achieve the level of finish you want

- if you want a more polished finish : continue using finer and finer grades of paper up to 2000 or even 4000 grit

- clean it really well afterwards with an old toothbrush and metal polish or toothpaste (which makes a great polish and cleaner)

It is a faster and easier task than you may think.

Matt


----------



## idvsego

I have considered that. I have ground off the logo from an invicta mod so it would be similar. I just need to be sure whatever bezel I get is all stainless and not plated.


----------



## mattbeme

idvsego said:


> I have considered that. I have ground off the logo from an invicta mod so it would be similar. I just need to be sure whatever bezel I get is all stainless and not plated.


-- Don't worry, all of the smooth bezels for sale from Meranom, Matt Brace, pers184 and several ebay sellers are all stainless steel.


----------



## igorIV

idvsego said:


> Woah Woah Woah... Hand options for vostok? For real? Is this something you are prepared to produce and sell? How much?





theretroshave said:


> If you decide to sell these, please count me in for a couple of sets!


Yes, hands for Wostok 24xx or 22xx (for choise).


----------



## sonics

Do we need special hands with longer tubes for your custom dial? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tyn

igorIV said:


> Yes, hands for Wostok 24xx or 22xx (for choise).


I would also love to buy a set!

Do you plan on filling them with luminous paint too?

(I'd also probably buy one of those beautiful dials you are making too haha)


----------



## igorIV

sonics said:


> Do we need special hands with longer tubes for your custom dial?


On the photo I take HP and CP from 2414 and place at the 2409 movt for test (2414 crashed and doesn't run)
At this weekend I try to put hands and dial on the 2414(2416 movt)



Tyn said:


> Do you plan on filling them with luminous paint too?
> (I'd also probably buy one of those beautiful dials you are making too haha)


Yes, green or blue - for choice.


----------



## saturnine

igorIV said:


> Another kind of hands, but they all w\o tube:
> View attachment 7605762


What do you intend to charge per handset?

Do you have any advice for creating the tube?


----------



## igorIV

saturnine said:


> Do you have any advice for creating the tube?


now:


igorIV said:


> Small tube i doing on the hour hand (tube height is 0.38mm, hand is 0.18 or 0.20) by dragging hole (drag, pull - sorry, I don't speak English)


----------



## arch_m

Glass caseback finally arrived! So did the stainless steel spacer ring... With the shark mesh bracelet I've put on earlier, my Amphibia 090059 modding project is finally completed!


----------



## toomanymatts

Quick one, with the feet ground off, can Seiko-sized aftermarket dials fit inside a Vostok? Want to make a Doxa homage...

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

toomanymatts said:


> Quick one, with the feet ground off, can Seiko-sized aftermarket dials fit inside a Vostok? Want to make a Doxa homage...
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## Stereotype

A few Amphibia 710's


----------



## mattbeme

.
710's: stereotype


-- Hey, it's great to see another fan of the 'Sailboat' dial !!


----------



## Stereotype

Yes Matt, I love my sailboat. not everyone's favorite but very under rated! It's great to have that white and blue combination.


----------



## gsaronni

I have a Sailboat too with 420 case, is a beatiful watch


----------



## theretroshave

It looks like I now need to get myself a sailboat... Thank for enabling, gentlemen.

Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave

I just realized that I haven't shared my recent Komandirskie/Amphibia mod. I love my Amphibirskie. This is just the first iteration. I plan to get a black date ring, and a smooth bezel. I also want to get sword hands from igorIV, but I don't know the process required to fit them. The only thing I'm really not sure of is the strap I'll keep this one on. I prefer steel, but I'm really liking the black rubber, and am considering a black leather. Opinions are welcome and appreciated.

























Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## toomanymatts

ThePossumKing said:


> Yes


Including date wheel?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

toomanymatts said:


> Including date wheel?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


 Yes.

You must only ensure that the dial does not touch the date wheel or it may prevent it from turning. 
2 sided tape, or 'dial dots' can be used to attach the dial to the movement. Just make sure they provide just enough clearance between dial and date wheel.

- If you are using a dial with a date window, make sure the window is in the same position as the window on Vostok dials or it will not be centered on the date wheel.


----------



## toomanymatts

mattbeme said:


> If you are using a dial with a date window, make sure the window is in the same position as the window on Vostok dials or it will not be centered on the date wheel.


Sorry if I wasn't clear, but this is what I am asking about.

Are the Dagaz/Yobokies dial date windows in the same position as the Vostok (meaning that the date wheel will align correctly beneath them)?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## igorIV

sonics said:


> Do we need special hands with longer tubes for your custom dial?


My custom dial with apllied indexes and hands will be set on the movement without date wheel (2409 or 2414\2416 with disassembled date wheel).
With lume 1 set:


----------



## idvsego

igorIV said:


> Yes, hands for Wostok 24xx or 22xx (for choise).


 I numbered your picture so we could identify which set we are talking about. I am interested in 1 and 5 with lume. How much? Feel free to PM me with details.


----------



## tamtkpp

Spent few hours on this project


----------



## Bauta

Has anyone got one of Favinovs custom silver second hands? I want one, but the finish doesn't look too good in the pictures on ebay.
Would be interesting to see real life pictures.


----------



## LF78

Bauta said:


> Has anyone got one of Favinovs custom silver second hands? I want one, but the finish doesn't look too good in the pictures on ebay.
> Would be interesting to see real life pictures.


Here it is, not sure if I want to mount it or not.


----------



## Bauta

LF78 said:


> Here it is, not sure if I want to mount it or not.


Thanks! Are you happy with the quality?


----------



## idvsego

LF78 said:


> Here it is, not sure if I want to mount it or not.


Curious about those as well. I need a new seconds hand for one of mine. Let us know what you think.


----------



## LF78

My doubt is about the polishing, it seems less shiny than stock hours/minutes hands, so I'm worried the difference may be noticeable. Not sure if it's a lighting effect though...

Is a white second hand available as well? I saw it in some Vostok model, but didn't find anything on eBay.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Bauta said:


> Has anyone got one of Favinovs custom silver second hands? I want one, but the finish doesn't look too good in the pictures on ebay.
> Would be interesting to see real life pictures.


I've got one. It's just a red second hand that the paint was removed from. No polishing whatsoever. Very disappointed with it


----------



## Bauta

Thanks for the feedback guys. Guess I'm gonna stay away from those.


----------



## tamtkpp

Did someone think of replacing the acrylic crystal with sapphire crystals ?

I am interested to know the exact crystal size of Vostoks


----------



## mattbeme

tamtkpp said:


> Did someone think of replacing the acrylic crystal with sapphire crystals ?
> 
> I am interested to know the exact crystal size of Vostoks


- Size:

31.20 mm diameter
05.35 mm height

I have often thought of trying to fit a mineral or sapphire crystal. It would be nice to fit one onto the bezel but then you must add sealant such as silicon caulk under the bezel to seal it to the case to prevent water intrusion.

I will try it soon and post my results.


----------



## no-fi

LF78 said:


> Is a white second hand available as well? I saw it in some Vostok model, but didn't find anything on eBay.


I searched high and low for a white second hand for a mod I'm planning. No luck. I ended up buying a 120 case Amphibia with a white second hand and will swap out the dial with the one I want.


----------



## mattbeme

no-fi said:


> I searched high and low for a white second hand for a mod I'm planning. No luck. I ended up buying a 120 case Amphibia with a white second hand and will swap out the dial with the one I want.


-- It is easy to paint the hand. Ask your wife, girlfriend or 'mistress' for her bottle of white nail polish. You may have to thin it using acetone (nail polish remover) since the polish may be too thick. Spray paint is also good. You only need a light coat. Do not hold the can too close or it will create a thick coating. It is best to scrape off the red paint firstly since the red color may be difficult to cover with white.


----------



## no-fi

mattbeme said:


> -- It is easy to paint the hand. Ask your wife, girlfriend or 'mistress' for her bottle of white nail polish. You may have to thin it using acetone (nail polish remover) since the polish may be too thick. Spray paint is also good. You only need a light coat. Do not hold the can too close or it will create a thick coating. It is best to scrape off the red paint firstly since the red color may be difficult to cover with white.


I did consider painting the hand myself. But I figured I'd get my watchmaker to carry out the swap anyway, so it's easier to buy a watch with the case and hands I want, and the dial I want separately.

The end result will look like this, but with a white second hand.









It's for my modular watch plan. I can't wait for the second watch and dial to arrive!


----------



## mattbeme

ThePossumKing said:


> I've got one. It's just a red second hand that the paint was removed from. No polishing whatsoever. Very disappointed with it


-- It is unfortunate that it is not polished.

Although the hand is very thin and fairly easy to bend, it should not be difficult to polish using very fine sandpaper if you support it properly to prevent bending it.

I am almost afraid to recommend that people try to improve the parts they purchase since I do not want the sellers to believe that we will happily do the work ourselves. Perhaps if the sellers read such posts, they won't bother to improve the quality of their parts......


----------



## mattbeme

no-fi said:


> I did consider painting the hand myself. But I figured I'd get my watchmaker to carry out the swap anyway, so it's easier to buy a watch with the case and hands I want, and the dial I want separately.
> 
> The end result will look like this, but with a white second hand.
> 
> View attachment 7743162
> 
> 
> It's for my modular watch plan. I can't wait for the second watch and dial to arrive!


---- I have to say that I like the blue hand: it helps to make the blue dots on the bezel more noticeable.


----------



## no-fi

mattbeme said:


> ---- I have to say that I like the blue hand: it helps to make the blue dots on the bezel more noticeable.


I do like the blue hand, but it wouldn't work with the red bezel insert I'm planning as part of the rotation.

Plus my other modular watch already has a blue second hand, so the white hand adds a bit of variety.


----------



## LF78

no-fi said:


> I searched high and low for a white second hand for a mod I'm planning. No luck. I ended up buying a 120 case Amphibia with a white second hand and will swap out the dial with the one I want.


Anyway the hole size for Vostok seconds hand is 0.17 mm, so it should be possible to use hands for popular Miyota 8215. Did anyone try this route?


----------



## tamtkpp

mattbeme said:


> - Size:
> 
> 31.20 mm diameter
> 05.35 mm height
> 
> I have often thought of trying to fit a mineral or sapphire crystal. It would be nice to fit one onto the bezel but then you must add sealant such as silicon caulk under the bezel to seal it to the case to prevent water intrusion.
> 
> I will try it soon and post my results.


Thanks for the info matt.
Wait to see your crystal replacement result soon


----------



## tamtkpp

LF78 said:


> Anyway the hole size for Vostok seconds hand is 0.17 mm, so it should be possible to use hands for popular Miyota 8215. Did anyone try this route?


Would like to know as well.


----------



## mattbeme

LF78 said:


> Anyway the hole size for Vostok seconds hand is 0.17 mm, so it should be possible to use hands for popular Miyota 8215. Did anyone try this route?


-- The hand must have a tube that is at least as long as that of the Vostok hand. Otherwise it will not reach down far enough to engage the second hand wheel post.


----------



## LF78

mattbeme said:


> -- The hand must have a tube that is at least as long as that of the Vostok hand. Otherwise it will not reach down far enough to engage the second hand wheel post.


Good point. Isn't that length strictly linked to hole diameter, i.e. all 0.17 hands having the same lenght more or less? Or maybe I'm oversimplifying


----------



## mattbeme

LF78 said:


> Good point. Isn't that length strictly linked to hole diameter, i.e. all 0.17 hands having the same lenght more or less? Or maybe I'm oversimplifying


-- That may be true. However, I have seen second hand posts which extend above the top of the Minute hand post (cannon pinion). 
The Vostok second hand post is recessed a fair amount below the top of the cannon pinion.

------ If anyone has installed Second hands of other brands, please tell me of your experience. I will include the information in my 'Guide'.


----------



## Bauta

In post #123, someone fitted a miyota 8215 second hand. It sounds like it is just "plug and play"


----------



## LF78

Bauta said:


> In post #123, someone fitted a miyota 8215 second hand. It sounds like it is just "plug and play"


Good news


----------



## Zany4

Others have done this one before, but here's my "R[SUP]3[/SUP]" (red radio room) with AM-Watches bezel, RHD single deployant, and re-purposed Hadley-Roma sailcloth strap. A red homage to the new orange Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 600m Master Chrono that was recently released. Of course the GMT is pretty worthless and just for the looks!


----------



## SN13

Zany4 said:


> Others have done this one before, but here's my "R[SUP]3[/SUP]" (red radio room) with AM-Watches bezel, RHD single deployant, and re-purposed Hadley-Roma sailcloth strap. A red homage to the new orange Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 600m Master Chrono that was recently released. Of course the GMT is pretty worthless and just for the looks!
> 
> View attachment 7759874
> 
> 
> View attachment 7759882


Really good looking watch man!


----------



## messyGarage

Recently I've got an itch to scratch: build an homage to the 1967. I like very much the real thing, but the case dimensions and the crystal prone to crack are deal breakers to me.

So, after many thoughts I decided to base my mod on a vintage tonneau case (119?), smaller of the new 090 case and with the lovely sunburst finish on top from factory

sourced a donor for the case from a well known russian seller (thank you Amil)
here in the original pic









Initial plan was to restore the polishing and trying to "refresh" the sunburst on top, but the case showed up with a lovely wabi, so I'll use as is...
The bezel was a bit worn, and since I like "naked" brass bezel on Amphibian my choice was to strip all the chrome.
Will be a two-tone 1967 mod. It came out this monstrosity:









Thinking to put a 2415 auto inside with a classic "1967ish" dial
since I already have (or I'll have... :-d) Vostoks with black dial I'm leaning towards this:









What do you guys think?
Thank you


----------



## ThePossumKing

messyGarage said:


> Recently I've got an itch to scratch: build an homage to the 1967. I like very much the real thing, but the case dimensions and the crystal prone to crack are deal breakers to me.
> 
> So, after many thoughts I decided to base my mod on a vintage tonneau case (119?), smaller of the new 090 case and with the lovely sunburst finish on top from factory
> 
> sourced a donor for the case from a well known russian seller (thank you Amil)
> here in the original pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initial plan was to restore the polishing and trying to "refresh" the sunburst on top, but the case showed up with a lovely wabi, so I'll use as is...
> The bezel was a bit worn, and since I like "naked" brass bezel on Amphibian my choice was to strip all the chrome.
> Will be a two-tone 1967 mod. It came out this monstrosity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking to put a 2415 auto inside with a classic "1967ish" dial
> since I already have (or I'll have... :-d) Vostoks with black dial I'm leaning towards this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> Thank you


Very nice! But there is a blue version of the 1967 dial as well. That champagne (?) colored dial is really hard to read in certain lights or at certain angles. Which is why I got rid of the Radio Room and Ralleye dials I had that were that same color


----------



## messyGarage

Thanks King!
Indeed, contrast with silver hands is poor. But also with black hands, probably is the same.

Blue with white numbers. Probably ageing it in the oven can turn out good










or a 916 dial...










I have stated above that I have other black dials... well, actually matte black... this is glossy, and it's very easy to relume...

decisions... ;-)


----------



## cuthbert

Not completed mod but old standard Neptun starts to look like a real Neptun with the right bezel and caseback:









I would be needing precise instructions to change calendar wheel and hands, as I have no special tools and I never tried before.


----------



## mattbeme

cuthbert said:


> I would be needing precise instructions to change calendar wheel and hands, as I have no special tools and I never tried before.


-- I will add this info. to my 'Guide' within the next week.


----------



## cuthbert

mattbeme said:


> -- I will add this info. to my 'Guide' within the next week.


Comrade General Matt Beme, you are our only hope:


----------



## mattbeme

messyGarage said:


> base my mod on a vintage tonneau case (119?), smaller of the new 090 case
> 
> Thinking to put a 2415 auto inside


-- I am not sure the stem of a 2415 will fit properly as it may be too long for the case. 
The 2415 is a wider movement and the 2415 stem is made for a wider case.
The original stem for the case you have would be too long also since the original movement would be a 22xx calibre (smaller diameter)

-- If someone has made a list of parts which are compatible between old and new Amphibia, I would like to see it and add it to my 'Guide'.


----------



## mattbeme

cuthbert said:


> Comrade General Matt Beme, you are our only hope:











I'm on my way Chief !!


----------



## ThePossumKing

mattbeme said:


> -- I am not sure the stem of a 2415 will fit properly as it may be too long for the case.
> The 2415 is a wider movement and the 2415 stem is made for a wider case.
> The original stem for the case you have would be too long also since the original movement would be a 22xx calibre (smaller diameter)
> 
> -- If someone has made a list of parts which are compatible between old and new Amphibia, I would like to see it and add it to my 'Guide'.


The 2415 will work fine in the 119 case with the original 119 stem. Even though the original 22xx movement is smaller in diameter, the difference is made up by the 22xx's wider movement holder ring. All the Amphibia movements (22xx and 24xx) all end up the same overall diameter when fitted with the corresponding movement holder ring


----------



## ThePossumKing

Here's tonight's little project.

I bought the dial about 6 months ago and built a NVCH mod, but didn't like the way it looked when I noticed there was a missing lume dot at the 7 and several others were less than optimal, so I pulled it apart and threw the dial in my parts drawer. Fast forward to last night when I saw the dial in the drawer, looked at it for a couple minutes, picked the remaining lume dots off with a fingernail and left it on the work table for tonight.

I now really like the look of it without any of the lume dots, Auto Diver hands and Planet Ocean bezel insert. Maybe one of these days, I'll try to get the hang of reluming and replace the dots...


----------



## ThePossumKing

messyGarage said:


> Thanks King!
> Indeed, contrast with silver hands is poor. But also with black hands, probably is the same.
> 
> Blue with white numbers. Probably ageing it in the oven can turn out good


The oven or a heat gun does a great job of ageing dials and hands. This dial was scratched and I was about to scrap it when I hit it with a heat gun for about 1 minute, just to see the results. I was surprised at how nice it came out.


----------



## idvsego

ThePossumKing said:


> I now really like the look of it without any of the lume dots, Auto Diver hands and Planet Ocean bezel insert. Maybe one of these days, I'll try to get the hang of reluming and replace the dots...


Not like the lume is worth a bunch anyway. Turned out nice.


----------



## mattbeme

ThePossumKing said:


> The 2415 will work fine in the 119 case with the original 119 stem. Even though the original 22xx movement is smaller in diameter, the difference is made up by the 22xx's wider movement holder ring. All the Amphibia movements (22xx and 24xx) all end up the same overall diameter when fitted with the corresponding movement holder ring


-- This doesn't make sense to me. I understand that the movement rings are of different diameters but how does that affect stem length?

I assume a 22xx stem for a 119 case would be about 2mm too long when a 24xx movement is placed into a 119 case ??


----------



## diablogt

Would love to see some California dials on this case. Great collection we have here


----------



## ThePossumKing

mattbeme said:


> -- This doesn't make sense to me. I understand that the movement rings are of different diameters but how does that affect stem length?
> 
> I assume a 22xx stem for a 119 case would be about 2mm too long when a 24xx movement is placed into a 119 case ??


No, because both the movements (22xx & 24xx) end up being the same overall diameter when in their corresponding movement rings. The keyless works end up being in the same spot for both movements when they are in their movement rings if they were in the same case


----------



## messyGarage

Sorry for the late reply guys

Thank you Matt and King for the very informative replies,
I have already ordered a new caseback to make room for the rotor, the movement ring and a crown for 710/420 cases (just to have a spare).

Using the original crown is a big plus for me, it's an older chromed "bullet" type. To match the brass bezel I'm gonna try to strip the chrome from the crown also.
If the stripping fail destroying the old crown, I'll put on the new after peeling the stainless steel cap.

Then I'll buy a donor watch for the movement, it seems the cheapest way to get parts. And to get leftovers to start another mod... :-d


----------



## mattbeme

ThePossumKing said:


> The 2415 will work fine in the 119 case with the original 119 stem. Even though the original 22xx movement is smaller in diameter, the difference is made up by the 22xx's wider movement holder ring. All the Amphibia movements (22xx and 24xx) all end up the same overall diameter when fitted with the corresponding movement holder ring


-- Perhaps I am dense, but this is what I see in my mind:


----------



## ThePossumKing

mattbeme said:


> -- Perhaps I am dense, but this is what I see in my mind:
> 
> View attachment 7784186


You're not dense, Matt...you're just forgetting that the center point of the movements is the same. Meaning that the keyless works is in the same place relative to the center of the movement. These pics illustrate what I'm talking about. Both movements have the same overall diameter when installed in their corresponding movement rings. The amount of dead space that the stem passes through before engaging the keyless works is the same, but in the 22xx movement, most of the dead space is movement ring, while in the 24xx, the dead space is through the movement. But the stem passes through the same distance of dead space before engaging the keyless works in both movements. I will have a 119 case with a stem soon and will throw a 2416b movement in it with the original 119 stem and post pics. I have already done the swap, but have since sold the watch


----------



## mattbeme

ThePossumKing said:


> .... the center point of the movements is the same. Meaning that the keyless works is in the same place relative to the center of the movement..... The amount of dead space that the stem passes through before engaging the keyless works is the same, but in the 22xx movement, most of the dead space is movement ring, while in the 24xx, the dead space is through the movement. But the stem passes through the same distance of dead space before engaging the keyless works in both movements.


-- OK. Now I understand. I just assumed that since the 24xx movement was 2 mm wider, its keyless works would have been 2 mm farther from the center point versus the 22xx.


----------



## Rimmed762

I would like to have more information of the stem swap.

My limited experience:
I tried to swap 22-series Komandirskie into new 431-case. Movement went inside nicely using newer movement ring which came with the new case. But the stem, no. And as much I was looking for info, I ended up with non fitting stem. So back to original worn out case.


----------



## Rimmed762

And to add:
My 119-case is now filled with 2416, newer caseback and 420-stem and crown.


----------



## LF78

mattbeme said:


> ------ If anyone has installed Second hands of other brands, please tell me of your experience. I will include the information in my 'Guide'.


What about this new (at least to me) option from Meranom?

Vostok Amphibia Original Nickel Hands Meranom.com


----------



## saturnine

So I just received my 110 case with a 2415 movement. I'm not overly thrilled with the case (lugs don't curve down so it sits up high on wrist) and am thinking about just getting an 090 case. I see that a new one uses the same movement so I wouldn't have issues swapping the movement. What about the vintage 090 Tonneau case? Do the modern movements fit (specifically 2415)?


----------



## ThePossumKing

saturnine said:


> So I just received my 110 case with a 2415 movement. I'm not overly thrilled with the case (lugs don't curve down so it sits up high on wrist) and am thinking about just getting an 090 case. I see that a new one uses the same movement so I wouldn't have issues swapping the movement. What about the vintage 090 Tonneau case? Do the modern movements fit (specifically 2415)?


It will fit the 119 case fine. You just need the original stem from the 119 case and the case back from the 110 case because of the automatic rotor


----------



## Rimmed762

Stem from 119 should fit if movements are from same series (22xx or 24xx). Some say that stems could be swapped but when I tried, I couldn't.

But stem with crown for 420 fits nicely.


----------



## saturnine

Thank you!


----------



## mattbeme

Rimmed762 said:


> Stem from 119 should fit if movements are from same series (22xx or 24xx). Some say that stems could be swapped but when I tried, I couldn't.
> 
> But stem with crown for 420 fits nicely.


- Now I am confused again: PossumKing stated that this is not true!

He stated that a 119 case with a 22xx: the 119 / 22xx stem would fit correctly when a 24xx was placed into that case.

?? What _exactly _is the answer ??


----------



## tamtkpp

Did anyone try to mod with the golden hand from Meranom ? they look new and i wonder the result .

Vostok Amphibia Original Gilded Hands Meranom.com


----------



## mattbeme

saturnine said:


> So I just received my 110 case with a 2415 movement. I'm not overly thrilled with the case (lugs don't curve down so it sits up high on wrist) and am thinking about just getting an 090 case. I see that a new one uses the same movement so I wouldn't have issues swapping the movement. What about the vintage 090 Tonneau case? Do the modern movements fit (specifically 2415)?


Why not buy the _new_ 090 case ?

- it is only slightly larger


----------



## Coug76

mattbeme said:


> Why not buy the _new_ 090 case ?
> 
> - it is only slightly larger


As seen here.



















Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## saturnine

Coug76 said:


> mattbeme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not buy the _new_ 090 case ?
> 
> - it is only slightly larger
> 
> 
> 
> As seen here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hastily spouted for your befuddlement
Click to expand...

I like the finishing and lug size better on the original. But I may settle for the new.

I may just put the movement in a 420 case instead and save the 090/tonneau for another day.


----------



## mattbeme

saturnine said:


> I like the finishing and lug size better on the original.


You can do that brushed finish yourself on a 090.

As for lug size, I too prefer a smaller size than 22 mm so I use a 20 mm on the 090. Since the lugs are hidden, no one knows. 
Some folks use a tapered strap: 22 - 20 mm / 22 - 18 mm / 20 - 18 mm


----------



## Coug76

I am just the opposite. I feel the 22mm sizing allows for a greater variety of strap and bracelet options. My experience with the 18mm 119 case is the aesthetic balance is slightly puzzling. To each their own. We all choose our own path.


----------



## mattbeme

Coug76 said:


> I am just the opposite. I feel the 22mm sizing allows for a greater variety of strap and bracelet options. My experience with the 18mm 119 case is the aesthetic balance is slightly puzzling. To each their own. We all choose our own path.


Agreed. 18 mm is too small for those vintage cases. 
I may again use a 22 mm on the 090... you have me thinking now.


----------



## saturnine

mattbeme said:


> saturnine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the finishing and lug size better on the original.
> 
> 
> 
> You can do that brushed finish yourself on a 090.
> 
> As for lug size, I too prefer a smaller size than 22 mm so I use a 20 mm on the 090. Since the lugs are hidden, no one knows.
> Some folks use a tapered strap: 22 - 20 mm / 22 - 18 mm / 20 - 18 mm
Click to expand...

Yes, I plan to try brushing my 110 case to see how it goes (still not sure the best method). But even the brushed cases I've seen here are nowhere near as nice as the original tonneau sunburst pattern.

The 20mm trick on the 090 is brilliant!

I'm looking to get a nice 2 piece tapered leather strap for my Ministry case, but these go so well on NATOs and they don't taper.



Coug76 said:


> I am just the opposite. I feel the 22mm sizing allows for a greater variety of strap and bracelet options. My experience with the 18mm 119 case is the aesthetic balance is slightly puzzling. To each their own. We all choose our own path.


Yes, 20mm would've been perfect.

The 22mm lugs on my Orient Ray have always bothered me too, so I'm going to sell that at some point and mod an Invicta. When the strap is over half the width of the case, I find that out of balance as well.


----------



## Coug76

mattbeme said:


> Agreed. 18 mm is too small for those vintage cases.
> I may again use a 22 mm on the 090... you have me thinking now.


Your 20mm choice strikes a balance between the narrow 18mm and the stock 22mm. If I had a 20mm available I might try it for giggles.


----------



## mrwomble

Hope this doesn't come through too large, but this is my first go at a dial swap. Unfortunately, the dial is one meant for a date-movement and the donor watch was a no-date movement :-(. Oh well.

I still have a scratch on the face that I need to buff out too, but on the whole I like the dial and I learnt a lot in the process.


----------



## laff79




----------



## Coug76

laff79 said:


>


I was considering building one of these with a bit of a different bezel. Nicely done.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## laff79

Coug76 said:


> I was considering building one of these with a bit of a different bezel. Nicely done.
> 
> Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


Thanks! There's a story behind that bezel insert. I actually bought a $38 ceramic bezel for that watch.









It fit fine inside the Murphy bezel, but I couldn't get the bezel to fit right over the dome of the crystal. Not realizing the crystal was the culprit, I tried to force it and broke the insert in 3 places. 
Many expletives later, I found the insert you see above that I got free from Seikostain a while back. It looks ok I guess but I'm still mad.

I tried the case on mesh, endmill and finally settled on the leather Zulu nato. I'll most likely sell it but for now I'll give it some wrist time.


----------



## mattbeme

mrwomble said:


> Unfortunately, the dial is one meant for a date-movement and the donor watch was a no-date movement :-(. Oh well.
> 
> I still have a scratch on the face that I need to buff out too, but on the whole I like the dial and I learnt a lot in the process.


 You now know enough to replace that movement with a 2414 to get the date feature.

That's what modding is all about; we have fun in the process and we learn new skills.


----------



## mattbeme

laff79 said:


> It fit fine inside the Murphy bezel, but I couldn't get the bezel to fit right over the dome of the crystal. Not realizing the crystal was the culprit, I tried to force it and broke the insert in 3 places.


-- Could you explain exactly what the problem was??

I need to know so that I can include the information in the "Guide" I am writing.


----------



## laff79

mattbeme said:


> -- Could you explain exactly what the problem was??
> 
> I need to know so that I can include the information in the "Guide" I am writing.


I believe the inner diameter of that particular bezel insert is just a bit small for the crystal. It is also a dome-shaped insert.


----------



## mattbeme

laff79 said:


> I believe the inner diameter of that particular bezel insert is just a bit small for the crystal. It is also a dome-shaped insert.


- Would you happen to know if all the DLW inserts are of the same dome shape and inner diameter?


----------



## laff79

I do not and they don't list it.


----------



## mrwomble

mattbeme said:


> You now know enough to replace that movement with a 2414 to get the date feature.
> 
> That's what modding is all about; we have fun in the process and we learn new skills.


Thanks Matt!

Now that I've done that first one, the idea of a movement swap to a 2414 doesn't seem too scary anymore.

I was annoyed with myself for not paying attention to the date window on the replacement dial, but it is a nice dial and I like it with that bezel. I've thrown it on a leather strap I had lying around, but I need to consider other strap/bracelet options.


----------



## Stereotype

I wonder if it would fit an AM-Watches Bezel? They have a slant on them also?



laff79 said:


> I believe the inner diameter of that particular bezel insert is just a bit small for the crystal. It is also a dome-shaped insert.


----------



## mattbeme

mrwomble said:


> I was annoyed with myself for not paying attention to the date window on the replacement dial, but it is a nice dial and I like it with that bezel.


Of course, when you wear it no one will ever notice it anyways.


----------



## mattbeme

Stereotype said:


> I wonder if it would fit an AM-Watches Bezel? They have a slant on them also?


?? I know the AM-watches _inserts _are angled, but are the _bezels_ angled also ??


----------



## ThePossumKing

mattbeme said:


> ?? I know the AM-watches _inserts _are angled, but are the _bezels_ angled also ??


Yes. Yes they are


----------



## mattbeme

saturnine said:


> Yes, I plan to try brushing my 110 case to see how it goes (still not sure the best method). But even the brushed cases I've seen here are nowhere near as nice as the original tonneau sunburst pattern.


I am trying to develop a few simple methods to create the deeper lines of the brushing of the original tonneau. The difficulty is with making all lines straight and the spacing between them equal.

I will let you know if I am successful.


----------



## idvsego

mrwomble said:


> Thanks Matt!
> 
> Now that I've done that first one, the idea of a movement swap to a 2414 doesn't seem too scary anymore.
> 
> I was annoyed with myself for not paying attention to the date window on the replacement dial, but it is a nice dial and I like it with that bezel. I've thrown it on a leather strap I had lying around, but I need to consider other strap/bracelet options.


I have a similar dilemma and am considering just putting soemthing black on the underside of the dial so that the window is blacked out I really want to use that dial and don't know if I want the expense of swapping movements


----------



## mrwomble

idvsego said:


> I have a similar dilemma and am considering just putting soemthing black on the underside of the dial so that the window is blacked out I really want to use that dial and don't know if I want the expense of swapping movements


Yes, I've been thinking about that too. It would need to be a fairly matte black and something that wouldn't be liable to break up and jam the movement. Let me know if you come up with any ideas!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego

The other mod I have in kind is a no date dial but I am trying to stop my diver binge. In reality I will probably use this as an excuse to go for it eventually.


----------



## mattbeme

mrwomble said:


> Yes, I've been thinking about that too. It would need to be a fairly matte black and something that wouldn't be liable to break up and jam the movement. Let me know if you come up with any ideas!


-- Idea: Thin black plastic: if it is glossy, use fine sandpaper to create a matte surface.

Sources of thin black plastic:

- 'clam shell' container from the grocery store: these are often sold in the bakery section. They usually have a clear plastic lid and a black plastic bottom 
- CD cases: the plastic is probably too thick but you can file it or use sandpaper to make it thin.

!! if you use sandpaper: you must clean the part to remove all grit.

Poke a small hole in the middle to create a sort of dial. You do not have to use anything to attach it to the top plate of the movement since it will not fall off.


----------



## mrwomble

Thanks Matt, that's a good idea and better than gluing it on. Will mull that over.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

Modded this Amphiba for Reedula. Dial swap and added some chrome plongeur hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valkyrix

Im also hesitating about adding the transparent case back but im wondering what do you guys think of my dial first.
i purchased it from boris on ebay a while back but ive never seen another one with a dial like it im just curious ^^ thought it looked really good at the time but now i feel like i should have maybe went for one of the scuba ones instead since i paid a lil bit more for this one.

heres some pics





















also does anyone know where you can find one of the dr.seikostain's blue casebacks now that there out of stock on his ebay page?

Thanks!
Sebastian


----------



## diggerdanh

Looks great! Blue case backs? Do you have a link?


----------



## mattbeme

.
That dial is not often seen here but there are many, many Scuba dude's, so why change it ?


----------



## valkyrix

diggerdanh said:


> Looks great! Blue case backs? Do you have a link?


thanks! and yes ofc  this one here: -cant post links at this post count, disaster- but its ebay item number: 301841863018 
sold by dr.seikostain
there were a few people talking about them around the 40th page mark



mattbeme said:


> .
> That dial is not often seen here but there are many, many Scuba dude's, so why change it ?


im not sure, good question. i guess i just feel like... too different


----------



## idvsego

Do what you like but I think you have a cool watch.


----------



## mattbeme

valkyrix said:


> dr.seikostain's blue caseback: ebay item number: 301841863018


Sebastian, it is blue AR. The Anti-Reflective coating on the bottom surface of the glass has a blue hue. It is only visible at certain angles just like the AR applied to eyeglasses. AR reduces reflections which makes the glass appear more transparent.

I have one of those casebacks and I can say that it is of very high quality. Meranom sells what appears to be an identical unit except it does not have AR.

Matt


----------



## valkyrix

mattbeme said:


> Sebastian, it is blue AR. The Anti-Reflective coating on the bottom surface of the glass has a blue hue. It is only visible at certain angles just like the AR applied to eyeglasses. AR reduces reflections which makes the glass appear more transparent.
> 
> I have one of those casebacks and I can say that it is of very high quality. Meranom sells what appears to be an identical unit except it does not have AR.
> 
> Matt


aha thats great thanks, i cant believe i didn't read more into it and literally just looked at the pictures cause it was labeled out of stock 
having said that i just looked again and... there in stock on ebay.com as apposed to uk? well looks like its my lucky day just ordered one now.


----------



## diggerdanh

valkyrix said:


> there were a few people talking about them around the 40th page mark


Hmmm, I must have missed that and I've read this thread from front to back at least once! Going to go check it out now.


----------



## valkyrix

diggerdanh said:


> Hmmm, I must have missed that and I've read this thread from front to back at least once! Going to go check it out now.


there are some on 40 and 43


----------



## theretroshave

I decided that my Vostok VSOP (Very Special Orange Project) was just too shiny, so I took some scotch brite to it and added some contrast that I think really completes the watch. I'll have to go back, and touch up the polished parts, but I love it. It may be too flashy for some, but it's just right for me. Might do some custom hands and relume in the future, but I'm satisfied... For now. Have a great weekend all!

Mark 1


Mark 2


----------



## cuthbert

mattbeme said:


> View attachment 7773090
> 
> 
> I'm on my way Chief !!


So, did you arrive? I haven't seen your post!



theretroshave said:


> I decided that my Vostok VSOP (Very Special Orange Project) was just too shiny, so I took some scotch brite to it and added some contrast that I think really completes the watch. I'll have to go back, and touch up the polished parts, but I love it. It may be too flashy for some, but it's just right for me. Might do some custom hands and relume in the future, but I'm satisfied... For now. Have a great weekend all!
> 
> Mark 1
> 
> 
> Mark 2


Me wants and orange Amphibia!


----------



## Zany4

For removing case scratches and adding brushed finish I got some nice micro-mesh brand sanding sticks and pads online. They're like nail file size and 2"x2" in a range from like 1000 to 12000 grit. You can start with regular sand paper and then progress up. 12000 will get a polish and less grit a variety of matte textures. Can be used wet or dry, but need to keep clean. For solid stainless cases only. Follow up with cape cod cloth.


----------



## mattbeme

cuthbert said:


> So, did you arrive? I haven't seen your post!


----------



## tamtkpp

theretroshave said:


> I decided that my Vostok VSOP (Very Special Orange Project) was just too shiny, so I took some scotch brite to it and added some contrast that I think really completes the watch. I'll have to go back, and touch up the polished parts, but I love it. It may be too flashy for some, but it's just right for me. Might do some custom hands and relume in the future, but I'm satisfied... For now. Have a great weekend all!
> 
> Mark 1
> 
> 
> Mark 2


The bezel looks great, may i know where did you get it sir ? Thanks


----------



## idvsego

I agree, goes well with the case shape. Also curious about the bracelet and your impressions of it.


----------



## theretroshave

tamtkpp said:


> The bezel looks great, may i know where did you get it sir ? Thanks


It was custom made by a friend in Germany. I've reached out to ask him if he'd be willing to make a couple, and if I can provide his email to you. I'll let you know when I hear back from him. 


idvsego said:


> I agree, goes well with the case shape. Also curious about the bracelet and your impressions of it.


The bracelet is decent. It's well made. My only issue is the end links, which if you look closely, you may notice that the tubes for the spring bars are not perfectly straight. Other than that, it's the best bracelet I've found under $20. I was looking for something similar to an engineer, and I think this looks better on this watch than an engineer would.

If anyone is interested, just search the following on Ali Express: New 22mm Heavy Polished Adjustable Stainless steel Watch bands Strap Bracelets

Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## daviwie

My first Vostok is currently in the mail (can't wait to get my cherry popped) and I'm curious about one thing: I've read that the bracelet is ...., pulls hairs and rattles like Jacob Marley, but I'd like to keep the Vostok clasp if I swap it onto a different bracelet. Is this possible or does the Vostok bracelet clasp have some funky design to it? Unfortunately I've been unable to find an answer to this question elsewhere.

Another question: Is anyone aware of a retailer that sells a polyurethane strap similar to what Casio puts on their G-Shocks in terms of clasp (see image below)? I've got a GA1000 that I am absolutely in love with and it easily has one of the most comfortable straps I've ever worn.










Question for those of you swapping your casebacks: I know the Amphibia has a rather unique design for its caseback and that generally when you open a dive watch, you should have it pressure tested. Is this a test that is necessary for the Amphibia at all? I do intend on getting my Amphibia very wet, hence the question.


----------



## Stereotype

theretroshave said:


> I decided that my Vostok VSOP (Very Special Orange Project) was just too shiny, so I took some scotch brite to it and added some contrast that I think really completes the watch. I'll have to go back, and touch up the polished parts, but I love it. It may be too flashy for some, but it's just right for me. Might do some custom hands and relume in the future, but I'm satisfied... For now. Have a great weekend all!
> 
> Mark 1
> 
> 
> Mark 2


Fantastic. Where did you get that bezel? I've never seen one like it before. Was it custom made? Looks brilliant. I want one!


----------



## idvsego

My attempt to change a 120 into more of a field style. I am still waiting on a finishing touch but no idea when it will show up.


----------



## mattbeme

.
Ah yes. The underrated 'Clean' bezel. It's a great way to 'dress up' an Amphibia. I hope we see more mods here with this bezel.
.
.


idvsego said:


> I am still waiting on a finishing touch but no idea when it will show up.


I require 'instant gratification': don't keep me waiting: what is this _'finishing touch'_...?


----------



## F_K

This is a bit of a mock up since the bezel I was sent keeps coming off and I may have to get one from a different vendor.


----------



## mattbeme

F_K said:


> .......the dial I was sent keeps coming off and I may have to get one from a different vendor.


Why did the dial keep coming off?


----------



## Stereotype

mattbeme said:


> Why did the dial keep coming off?


Maybe it's the bezel that keeps coming off. I like that bezel insert, I've not seen that one before. Maybe the bezel is incompatible with the Vostok?


----------



## idvsego

F_K said:


> This is a bit of a mock up since the dial I was sent keeps coming off and I may have to get one from a different vendor.


Try some mini glue dots if you really like the dial.


----------



## idvsego

mattbeme said:


> .
> Ah yes. The underrated 'Clean' bezel. It's a great way to 'dress up' an Amphibia. I hope we see more mods here with this bezel.
> .
> .
> 
> I require 'instant gratification': don't keep me waiting: what is this _'finishing touch'_...?


Trying something with the hands. Tired of the same old arrows


----------



## Ketchup time

Latest addition, 710 scuba, Murphy bezel, seiko insert with BC 328 rubber NATO. Up to 6 Vostoks already!


----------



## taike

Stereotype said:


> Maybe it's the bezel that keeps coming off. I like that bezel insert, I've not seen that one before. Maybe the bezel is incompatible with the Vostok?


GMT bezel definitely would be incongruous without a 24hr movement.


----------



## mattbeme

Ketchup time said:


> .........BC 328 rubber NATO....


A rubber NATO ? I've never seen those before!

Tell us more about it:

-where did you buy it?
-what are your impressions of the quality and long-term durability?

I love those Nortons. 1965? 
_
"Up to 6 Vostoks already!" : _6 Vostoks and an old Norton; life is good.


----------



## rothko

mattbeme said:


> A rubber NATO ? I've never seen those before!
> 
> Tell us more about it:


I believe that rubber NATO is by Bonetto Cinturini as discussed here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/nato-rubber-bonetto-cinturini-1750202.html

I really like it!!!


----------



## Ketchup time

mattbeme said:


> A rubber NATO ? I've never seen those before!
> 
> Tell us more about it:
> 
> -where did you buy it?
> -what are your impressions of the quality and long-term durability?
> 
> I love those Nortons. 1965?
> _
> "Up to 6 Vostoks already!" : _6 Vostoks and an old Norton; life is good.


Got the strap from watchgecko, it's a Bonetto Cinturini 328 rubber NATO, also called a zuludiver. Stoked on the strap and totally recommend it. Has the BC vanilla sent but not too strong.

Norton's a 73 commando 750 with the combat engine.

Wrist shot with the NATO


----------



## F_K

Stereotype said:


> Maybe it's the bezel that keeps coming off. I like that bezel insert, I've not seen that one before. Maybe the bezel is incompatible with the Vostok?


Bezel. That's what I meant to type. It was machined a hair too big and the spring won't keep it on no matter how I try to adjust it.

The insert is for a 6309/7002, and seems of good quality,though now I am also having second thoughts about the look. Should I go with a black/blue or Planet Ocean one better?


----------



## gsaronni

I am sure it was asked before but I want to put a no date dial on a Vostok 2414A movement, is it posible or I have to eliminate the date wheel parts?


----------



## Arizone

gsaronni said:


> I am sure it was asked before but I want to put a no date dial on a Vostok 2414A movement, is it posible or I have to eliminate the date wheel parts?


Pretty sure you can just cover it up with no issue at all, other than the watch still clicking every midnight or wherever the hands are aligned.


----------



## idvsego

gsaronni said:


> I am sure it was asked before but I want to put a no date dial on a Vostok 2414A movement, is it posible or I have to eliminate the date wheel parts?


I have covered the date window in my invicta mods with on issues. I left wheel intact in case I wanted to go back to date later.


----------



## gsaronni

idvsego said:


> I have covered the date window in my invicta mods with on issues. I left wheel intact in case I wanted to go back to date later.


OK, this is a clever idea


----------



## BevoWatch

_A Vostok Amphibia noob with his first mod here. 
I know it's a rather elementary mod but I really like how this turned out. 
It's also my very first Vostok Amphibia so just baby steppin here. 
Thanks to all you guys for the inspiration.

*Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude 710059*



















Lume, fades rather fast compared to my Seikos but it's there and I like it enough.









I like it with Nato, comfortable and definitely better than leather for sure for water immersion.









This will do for now.








b-)​_


----------



## mattbeme

gsaronni said:


> I am sure it was asked before but I want to put a no date dial on a Vostok 2414A movement, is it posible or I have to eliminate the date wheel parts?


Yes! I do this all the time. I only use the 2414 movement for all my Amphibias. The date wheel will function properly underneath. As idvsego stated, leaving the date wheel intact allows you to use a date window dial in the future. The 2414 movement is also easier to find if you need parts, although most parts are shared with 2409 (no date version). Only Meranom sells the 2409.


----------



## mattbeme

BevoWatch said:


> _*Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude 710059*
> Lume, fades rather fast compared to my Seikos but it's there and I like it enough.
> I like it with Nato, comfortable and definitely better than leather for sure for water immersion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will do for now.
> 
> b-)​_


Wow! That is nice. It is often difficult to use blue straps and bezels with the blue Scuba dude dial since the hue of the dial is often a teal colour. This combination here looks good though.

Ah yes, the famous Vostok lume. It is said to be better than it used to be but it is still low quality. Apparently, the lume on the SE models is better. I don't own own so I cannot say just how much better it is.

I usually re-lume all my Vostok hands and dials.

NATO straps are great, aren't they? Rugged and completely capable of being immersed in water. When it becomes dirty, simply scrub with a toothbrush and soap. Hang to dry overnight.

_"This will do for now.b-)"

-- _I doubt it......good luck with that.


----------



## BevoWatch

mattbeme said:


> I doubt it......good luck with that.


Ha, ha, you seem to know me too well already. :-!


----------



## Zany4

In honor of my alma mater's colors, the 060 white faux grill "Purple Beast" on a Hadley-Roma sailcloth with white stitching. PVD butterfly deployant. Full Boris bezel with precision.tool insert. My first with stock black hands.


----------



## ksubaker

Hello, this is a great Vostok mod! I was curious though about the plongeur hands...I was under the impression that most replacement hands won't fit a Vostok and thus need to be modified to fit. Were you able to find plongeur hands that fit a Vostok without modifications? If so, can you share the vendor?

Regards!


----------



## mattbeme

ksubaker said:


> Hello, this is a great Vostok mod!


-- Which post are you referring to ?

At present, there are no commercially produced plongeur hands to fit the Vostok. The mounting holes of the hands must be modified to fit.


----------



## kakefe

bezel from arkustime insert from dagaz.. 
i have two bezel insert options since it s a gmt watch i prefer this.. but be avare that my other option is black 45 insert which did not sit on my bezel.. bit bigger.. 
i wish the gmt hand can create contrast .. any reco for gmt hand ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

kakefe said:


> i wish the gmt hand can create contrast .. any reco for gmt hand ?


The hands on the same models on Meranom's site appear to be black, but it could be the angle of the light.

If they are black, you could contact Meranom and ask if he would sell you the GMT hand.

Otherwise, you could paint it black. You can use nail polish but it needs to be thinned with acetone or nail polish remover. Nail polish is too thick to use from the bottle without thinning it. Use a very fine brush so that you do not get paint on the lume. Use a magnifier. You do not need to remove the hand if you are careful and you place paper or plastic on the dial to protect it. It is easier if you remove it and mount it on a round toothpick and then stick the toothpick into a ball of clay, a sponge or similar.

The paint work may not look perfect when you look at it with magnification, but under normal conditions it will look as good as most other hands.


----------



## saturnine

mattbeme said:


> I usually re-lume all my Vostok hands and dials.
> 
> NATO straps are great, aren't they? Rugged and completely capable of being immersed in water. When it becomes dirty, simply scrub with a toothbrush and soap. Hang to dry overnight.


I've also put them in my jeans pocket when they go through the laundry & the strap comes out nice & clean.

I'm going to be reluming a one in the future once I gather all the tools I need. As far as the lume goes, someone here recommended watchlume.com & they are reasonably priced; what kind do you use? Any tips on reluming a Vostok specifically? What's the best way to remove the existing lume dots on the dial without scratching it? I've seen a video on doing the hands which seems pretty straightforward.


----------



## mattbeme

saturnine said:


> I've also put them in my jeans pocket when they go through the laundry & the strap comes out nice & clean.
> 
> I'm going to be reluming a one in the future once I gather all the tools I need. As far as the lume goes, someone here recommended watchlume.com & they are reasonably priced; what kind do you use? Any tips on reluming a Vostok specifically? What's the best way to remove the existing lume dots on the dial without scratching it? I've seen a video on doing the hands which seems pretty straightforward.


- NATO in the washing machine. Good idea !

*- Lume:* see this thread:* https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/recommend-lume-kit-2319458.html*

- Bergeon _Luminova _kit sold at O.Frei: Luminous Paste for Hands and Dials
(Bergeon 5680V-07)

_- NoctiLumina _: NoctiLumina® Luminizing Kits

- _WatchLume.net_: watchlume, Powering Your Watches!

watchlume.com receives mixed reviews

You mix the pigment powder with the acrylic binder and then add the thinner. 
This allows you to create the consistency required for the particular task.

- *For dials* I use Glowinc.com lume as I can easily build it up into a very thick layer. It is very 'grainy', like toothpaste, and too difficult to spread onto watch hands. I do not recommend it for hands. Due to the larger grain size of the particles, it glows very well. It is more difficult for beginners to use so I do not recommend it unless you will be luming many dials. I don't think the very small increase in brightness is worth the trouble. I don't think I will be using it in the future.

Any lume which works well for hands can be used for dials. Don't bother purchasing 2 types.

- *For Hands* I use: _NoctiLumina _: NoctiLumina® Luminizing Kits

Pigment G15F 
Binder #3 
Thinner (the one they sell with the kit)

-- any of the recommended lumes are good for hands.

For the brightest glow, _always use Green lume_. In the dark, the human eye is most sensitive to the colour green.

There are basic tutorials on some of the vendor sites. YouTube has some videos. It is not difficult but you must practice first. 
Get an old dial of any watch and a pair of old hands if you are able to. Use them to practice by removing the old lume, add new lume, let it dry, remove it again, add new lume again and repeat the process until you become proficient.
If you make a mistake, don't worry. You can simply let it dry, remove it, then try again. 
Practice creating perfect circular spots for the dial.

Tools: 
- To apply Lume: watch oiler needle, small sewing needle, very thin stiff wire 
- To remove old Lume: small craft knife / utility knife / X-acto knife or similar, sewing needle, watch oiler needle
- Magnifier: I use a magnifying visor that you can purchase from jewelry and watch tool suppliers. These leave your hands free versus holding a magnifying lens in one hand.

To remove lume from hands: Lay the hand on its face on a smooth, flat and fairly hard surface, hold it with a needle inserted into the hole, scrape the old lume away with the knife.

To remove lume from dial: lay dial onto a surface such as a piece of wood or a rigid foam. This will help to hold the dial. The lume will be hard so it can be 'chipped' or broken away. First try using a strong round toothpick as it is softer with less chance to scratch the dial. If it does not work, use a needle or the point of the knife. Be very careful; you do not want to scratch the paint of the dial. The lume may take away the paint underneath it. This is OK; the new lume will be placed onto this spot and cover it.


----------



## Zany4

Friendly news flash. If you ever need to get an AM-watches bezel off a 420 Amphibia, be prepared for battle and scratching the case. They fit much tighter than any other bezel I've removed. I got it done, but then had to spend time sanding, buffing, and polishing. Luckily my incoming Boris bezel should cover most of the worst. Hope my new OSC simple red insert will look nice enough to be worth the hassle!


----------



## saturnine

mattbeme said:


> - NATO in the washing machine. Good idea !
> 
> *- Lume:* see this thread:* https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/recommend-lume-kit-2319458.html*
> 
> - Bergeon _Luminova _kit sold at O.Frei: Luminous Paste for Hands and Dials
> (Bergeon 5680V-07)
> 
> _- NoctiLumina _: NoctiLumina® Luminizing Kits
> 
> - _WatchLume.net_: watchlume, Powering Your Watches!
> 
> watchlume.com receives mixed reviews
> 
> You mix the pigment powder with the acrylic binder and then add the thinner.
> This allows you to create the consistency required for the particular task.
> 
> - *For dials* I use Glowinc.com lume as I can easily build it up into a very thick layer. It is very 'grainy', like toothpaste, and too difficult to spread onto watch hands. I do not recommend it for hands. Due to the larger grain size of the particles, it glows very well. It is more difficult for beginners to use so I do not recommend it unless you will be luming many dials. I don't think the very small increase in brightness is worth the trouble. I don't think I will be using it in the future.
> 
> Any lume which works well for hands can be used for dials. Don't bother purchasing 2 types.
> 
> - *For Hands* I use: _NoctiLumina _: NoctiLumina® Luminizing Kits
> 
> Pigment G15F
> Binder #3
> Thinner (the one they sell with the kit)
> 
> -- any of the recommended lumes are good for hands.
> 
> For the brightest glow, _always use Green lume_. In the dark, the human eye is most sensitive to the colour green.
> 
> There are basic tutorials on some of the vendor sites. YouTube has some videos. It is not difficult but you must practice first.
> Get an old dial of any watch and a pair of old hands if you are able to. Use them to practice by removing the old lume, add new lume, let it dry, remove it again, add new lume again and repeat the process until you become proficient.
> If you make a mistake, don't worry. You can simply let it dry, remove it, then try again.
> Practice creating perfect circular spots for the dial.
> 
> Tools:
> - To apply Lume: watch oiler needle, small sewing needle, very thin stiff wire
> - To remove old Lume: small craft knife / utility knife / X-acto knife or similar, sewing needle, watch oiler needle
> - Magnifier: I use a magnifying visor that you can purchase from jewelry and watch tool suppliers. These leave your hands free versus holding a magnifying lens in one hand.
> 
> To remove lume from hands: Lay the hand on its face on a smooth, flat and fairly hard surface, hold it with a needle inserted into the hole, scrape the old lume away with the knife.
> 
> To remove lume from dial: lay dial onto a surface such as a piece of wood or a rigid foam. This will help to hold the dial. The lume will be hard so it can be 'chipped' or broken away. First try using a strong round toothpick as it is softer with less chance to scratch the dial. If it does not work, use a needle or the point of the knife. Be very careful; you do not want to scratch the paint of the dial. The lume may take away the paint underneath it. This is OK; the new lume will be placed onto this spot and cover it.


Thank you Mattbeme.

I was fairly set on watchlume.com due to the price (& vintage tint), but after reading nearly every post here about it, it sounds like it can be difficult to work with; which is not what I want given this would be my first attempt.

I am really wanting a ivory/yellow day colored lume, their "Pigment AG40F - Light aged mustard body color with green glow" sounds right but I noticed they claim these pigments have reduced glow. Do you have any experience with how much decreased glow these colored lumes offer? I wish they had images.

This is what I'm after: https://uhrforum.de/vostok-amfibia-modding-t172217-53#post2908446 But I have no idea what the person used as I cannot read (or speak or write) German. I don't know how they put snowflakes on their Vostok either, but it's sharp.

Also, how many complete watches could you relume w/their 2gr bottles, assuming hands & small indices (ala Vostok) for each watch?

Do you think Binder 3 is appropriate for Vostok dial dots also?

Last question; Do you have any daylight shots of the G15F pigment on your watches?


----------



## DavidUK

BevoWatch said:


> _A Vostok Amphibia noob with his first mod here.
> I know it's a rather elementary mod but I really like how this turned out.
> It's also my very first Vostok Amphibia so just baby steppin here.
> Thanks to all you guys for the inspiration.
> 
> *Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude 710059*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lume, fades rather fast compared to my Seikos but it's there and I like it enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it with Nato, comfortable and definitely better than leather for sure for water immersion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-)​_


Looks brilliant. Can you tell me which bezel and insert you have used here? Thanks


----------



## munichjoe

theretroshave said:


> It was custom made by a friend in Germany. I've reached out to ask him if he'd be willing to make a couple, and if I can provide his email to you. I'll let you know when I hear back from him.
> 
> The bracelet is decent. It's well made. My only issue is the end links, which if you look closely, you may notice that the tubes for the spring bars are not perfectly straight. Other than that, it's the best bracelet I've found under $20. I was looking for something similar to an engineer, and I think this looks better on this watch than an engineer would.
> 
> If anyone is interested, just search the following on Ali Express: New 22mm Heavy Polished Adjustable Stainless steel Watch bands Strap Bracelets
> 
> Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


Any word from your friend about making a few bezels? I'm in Germany as well so shipping would be a piece of cake.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave

munichjoe said:


> Any word from your friend about making a few bezels? I'm in Germany as well so shipping would be a piece of cake.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


I never did hear back from him. I'll reach out again to let him know that I have a few interested, potential customers.


----------



## mattbeme

DavidUK said:


> Looks brilliant. Can you tell me which bezel and insert you have used here? Thanks


It appears to be a bezel from AM-Watches as the insert appears to be angled upward toward the crystal.

http://stores.ebay.ca/am-diver-com-...966385019&_sid=31382269&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## toomanymatts

....and ye shall be known as Dostok...

Modded my 090 Vostok with a Doxa theme with help from a couple of local street vendors...enjoy!

Before:










And just for the hell of it...a stamp shot from Zenitar (I just love these) and a shoutout to Arkus Time for sending me a postcard with my bezels from one of my favorite cities, St Petersburg Russia:
















OK, to work. Here's old Mr Vinh trying to get the glass off before I took it to the polishing guy to remove the chrome. He gave up, said it was too hard to get out, and said the polishing guy could work around it. He was right.










I was also going to get him to spray paint the hands orange and black ala Doxa. He talked me out of it...I am not sure that losing Vostok lume really costs me anything, so may go back and do that after - I have a spare set if it messed up anyhow. But still...onward:

To the metal polisher dude (if I looked more closely on eBay, I would have bought the matte/brushed case....oops). Street vendor removing chrome and brushing the metal. Cost - 35000 dong - about a dollar fifty - probably got a better finish anyhow.
















So the results:









And a few (slightly too dark) strap options - gray NATO (which is what I am wearing it on now), black NATO, and a rubber strap I had at home...





















Finally, this morning, on wrist...


----------



## saturnine

toomanymatts said:


> ....and ye shall be known as Dostok...
> 
> To the metal polisher dude (if I looked more closely on eBay, I would have bought the matte/brushed case....oops). Street vendor removing chrome and brushing the metal. Cost - 35000 dong - about a dollar fifty - probably got a better finish anyhow.
> 
> View attachment 7938834



Yes, much better than the stock matte finish. That guy has skills; nicely done.

Huge bonus on the postcard too, I love that kind of thing.


----------



## theretroshave

munichjoe said:


> Any word from your friend about making a few bezels? I'm in Germany as well so shipping would be a piece of cake.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk





Stereotype said:


> Fantastic. Where did you get that bezel? I've never seen one like it before. Was it custom made? Looks brilliant. I want one!





tamtkpp said:


> The bezel looks great, may i know where did you get it sir ? Thanks


I received a reply from my friend in Germany. He said that he is currently too busy to produce these, but has approved my sharing of his contact information so that he can make them for you when time permits him to do so. I will PM/DM it to you three, and anyone else interested in what is known as a Cuda Bezel.


----------



## Hartig

Crappy photo, but still.

I did not plan on using the 710 case but I actually like it a lot.
The bezel is one of those from the israeli ebay seller, and goes together very nicely with the case.
The insert is also from ebay.


----------



## haejuk

I just worked through the entire thread. Thanks for sharing all the mods and information everyone. These are all great. I have a Scuba Dude in a Ministry case making his slow journey from Chistopol now. Also a bezel from Arkustime and an insert from Dagaz on the way. Just wondering if I should brush the case or not at this point...


----------



## mattbeme

haejuk said:


> ....Just wondering if I should brush the case or not at this point...


Yes. IF you prefer the brushed and matte finish vs. the highly polished finish. For myself, I do not like too much highly polished, bright metal on my watches. That sort of finish is best for bathroom faucets IMAO (in my arrogant opinion).


----------



## mattbeme

saturnine said:


> I am really wanting a ivory/yellow day colored lume, their "Pigment AG40F - Light aged mustard body color with green glow" sounds right but I noticed they claim these pigments have reduced glow. Do you have any experience with how much decreased glow these colored lumes offer? I wish they had images.
> 
> This is what I'm after: https://uhrforum.de/vostok-amfibia-modding-t172217-53#post2908446 But I have no idea what the person used as I cannot read (or speak or write) German. I don't know how they put snowflakes on their Vostok either, but it's sharp.
> 
> Also, how many complete watches could you relume w/their 2gr bottles, assuming hands & small indices (ala Vostok) for each watch?
> 
> Do you think Binder 3 is appropriate for Vostok dial dots also?
> 
> Last question; Do you have any daylight shots of the G15F pigment on your watches?


*1.* Yes, lume _day_ colours _other _than yellow-white, natural, light blue, light blue-green and light green _day_ colours always have a reduced brightness. The main reason for this difference is due to the pigments used to create the alternative colours and the fact that the human eye, at night, is most sensitive to green and blue-green. So, a mustard_ body_ or_ day_ colour lume contains 2 pigments: 1 to create the mustard day colour and 1 to create the green glow / emission at night. So, there is an additional pigment to which the eye is not sensitive and the amount of green glow pigment must be reduced. This results in a reduced brightness of the green or blue-green at night. In its un-coloured state, lume is opaque and is a very, very pale green or 'natural' colour. The addition of darker colour particles absorbs some of the light and fills some of the voids which normally allow light to reach each lume particle. This reduces the brightness of the lume.

This chart shows the night levels of brightness of Luminvova / SuperLuminova. The colours shown are the_ body_ / _day_ colours.








You can see that the brightest lume glow is from these day colours: yellow-white, natural, light blue, light blue-green and light green.

*
2.* That watch is beautiful. I would guess that the person has applied a light yellow body coloured lume. It may be SuperLuminova C3, which is the brightest lume. Since the dial is black, light yellow lume would appear as a brighter yellow. In German, he describes the body colour as 'vanilla'. Vanilla ice cream is a pale yellow.

_'Snowflakes'_: I assume you refer to the hands. Those are Seiko. 
see Seiko hands here: Dagaz Watch Co. http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/category/832274?page=1
The Vostok S hand is kept.
The Seiko M hand should fit correctly un-modified
The Seiko H hand must be modified as the mountiing hole / tube is slightly too large
*

3.* How many complete watches can be lumed with the 2g bottle: I cannot provide an exact number since it depends upon how much lume is wasted as you learn but I would say that you can lume 12 complete Vostoks. A small amount of lume is always wasted no matter how proficiently you apply lume.

How To: Lume Hands: here is a simple tutorial that covers the very basics: http://members.iinet.net.au/~gumby1/restoring_hands/hands.html

Other Tips: NoctiLumina® Luminizing Kits*

4. Binder: *NoctiLumina Binder #3 will be perfectly suitable for hands and dial indices, if you only want to buy 1 binder and keep the cost lower.
However, sometimes I like to create very thick dial dots or rectangular indices on Vostoks so I use binder #2 as it is easier to create thick indice in one layer or to build up several layers. You can build up layers with #2 also, but it does not seem to adhere as well to existing lume. #2 is a good choice to fill bezel indices also as it is harder and will withstand more abuse.

Thinner: if you don't buy a kit, you must remember to buy the thinner which corresponds to the binder. Thinner #3 = Binder #3.

Remember,  buy 'oilers' to apply the lume. These are the same type of oilers that watch repair men use to oil watch jewels. They are perhaps the best tool for applying lume. Buy the set of 3. The price is fair and you will have a greater range of sizes. If you buy the NoctiLumina lume kit you must purchase the oilers separately as they are not included.

If you want to keep the cost lower, do not buy the kit. Buy each item separately. The kits include a small mixing cup, glass mixing rod and a case but you can find these items in your home. You can use any small glass or ceramic item to act as a mixing bowl. You can use a thick sewing needle as a stir stick. Use a plastic case or container to hold everything.

- Here is perhaps the most definitive article about lume: LUMINOSITY IN WATCHES


----------



## lucky watch

No buy another watch, then you can choose on the day to suit your mood.....................b-)



haejuk said:


> I just worked through the entire thread. Thanks for sharing all the mods and information everyone. These are all great. I have a Scuba Dude in a Ministry case making his slow journey from Chistopol now. Also a bezel from Arkustime and an insert from Dagaz on the way. Just wondering if I should brush the case or not at this point...


----------



## lucky watch




----------



## Ivo P




----------



## lucky watch

That looks like an Obris Morgan strap...................


----------



## Ivo P

lucky watch said:


> That looks like an Obris Morgan strap...................


Aaannddd busted 
I can admit that.

The Aegis has not touched that strap yet but feel it is too much orange, so plan to change for the black Obris strap.


----------



## haejuk

mattbeme said:


> Yes. IF you prefer the brushed and matte finish vs. the highly polished finish. For myself, I do not like too much highly polished, bright metal on my watches. That sort of finish is best for bathroom faucets IMAO (in my arrogant opinion).


What is the best tool to get a smooth brushed finish? I have read a lot about people using green scotch-brite, but I haven't definitively seen the results from it.



lucky watch said:


> No buy another watch, then you can choose on the day to suit your mood.....................b-)


I think my next watch will be a Sturmanskie or Okean. I also agree with you on getting another Amphibia though, just not my next watch, unless I mess up the case.


----------



## idvsego

haejuk said:


> What is the best tool to get a smooth brushed finish? I have read a lot about people using green scotch-brite, but I haven't definitively seen the results from it.
> 
> I think my next watch will be a Sturmanskie or Okean. I also agree with you on getting another Amphibia though, just not my next watch, unless I mess up the case.


Yeah you have. Lots of them on here have used scotchbrite. It's what I use and works well. Just brush is same direction evenly, comes out nicely.


----------



## BevoWatch

lucky watch said:


> View attachment 7964210


Looks good enough mate! Carry on.....:-!


----------



## theretroshave

haejuk said:


> What is the best tool to get a smooth brushed finish? I have read a lot about people using green scotch-brite, but I haven't definitively seen the results from it.
> 
> I think my next watch will be a Sturmanskie or Okean. I also agree with you on getting another Amphibia though, just not my next watch, unless I mess up the case.


Scotch Brite works very well. 









Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## haejuk

That one used scotch brite (the green one)? That one is actually one of the best brush jobs in the thread in my opinion. I am convinced 

Looks like I will brush my case!

Unfortunately I also have at least two ideas for bezel inserts and up to 4 ideas for straps. So many great choices to mod these things!


----------



## mattbeme

haejuk said:


> That one used scotch brite? That one is actually one of the best brush jobs in the thread in my opinion. I am convinced
> 
> Looks like I will brush my case!
> 
> Unfortunately I also have at least two ideas for bezel inserts and up to 4 ideas for straps. So many great choices to mod these things!


Don't be afraid to make mistakes, if you mess it up, they are only light scratches and you can easily start over again.
Also, if at any time in the future, you want to restore it back to the original highly polished finish, that is an easy task.
Nothing to worry about.

It sounds as though you are closer to buying a 2nd Amphibia than you realize. 2 inserts and 4 straps are too many for only 1 watch!


----------



## saturnine

haejuk said:


> mattbeme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. IF you prefer the brushed and matte finish vs. the highly polished finish. For myself, I do not like too much highly polished, bright metal on my watches. That sort of finish is best for bathroom faucets IMAO (in my arrogant opinion).
> 
> 
> 
> What is the best tool to get a smooth brushed finish? I have read a lot about people using green scotch-brite, but I haven't definitively seen the results from it.
Click to expand...

Just did this the other day:








I like the polish on my Ministry case, but this 110 case has more surface area and too much shine in my opinion. Much happier with this satin finish and it was the first time I've used scotch brite on a watch. The picture doesn't really show it, but it's a sunburst pattern, which wasn't very difficult.


----------



## saturnine

mattbeme said:


> saturnine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am really wanting a ivory/yellow day colored lume, their "Pigment AG40F - Light aged mustard body color with green glow" sounds right but I noticed they claim these pigments have reduced glow. Do you have any experience with how much decreased glow these colored lumes offer? I wish they had images.
> 
> This is what I'm after: https://uhrforum.de/vostok-amfibia-modding-t172217-53#post2908446 But I have no idea what the person used as I cannot read (or speak or write) German. I don't know how they put snowflakes on their Vostok either, but it's sharp.
> 
> Also, how many complete watches could you relume w/their 2gr bottles, assuming hands & small indices (ala Vostok) for each watch?
> 
> Do you think Binder 3 is appropriate for Vostok dial dots also?
> 
> Last question; Do you have any daylight shots of the G15F pigment on your watches?
> 
> 
> 
> *1.* Yes, lume _day_ colours _other _than yellow-white, natural, light blue, light blue-green and light green _day_ colours always have a reduced brightness. The main reason for this difference is due to the pigments used to create the alternative colours and the fact that the human eye, at night, is most sensitive to green and blue-green. So, a mustard_ body_ or_ day_ colour lume contains 2 pigments: 1 to create the mustard day colour and 1 to create the green glow / emission at night. So, there is an additional pigment to which the eye is not sensitive and the amount of green glow pigment must be reduced. This results in a reduced brightness of the green or blue-green at night. In its un-coloured state, lume is opaque and is a very, very pale green or 'natural' colour. The addition of darker colour particles absorbs some of the light and fills some of the voids which normally allow light to reach each lume particle. This reduces the brightness of the lume.
> 
> This chart shows the night levels of brightness of Luminvova / SuperLuminova. The colours shown are the_ body_ / _day_ colours.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7961090&d=1461979754"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> You can see that the brightest lume glow is from these day colours: yellow-white, natural, light blue, light blue-green and light green.
> 
> *
> 2.* That watch is beautiful. I would guess that the person has applied a light yellow body coloured lume. It may be SuperLuminova C3, which is the brightest lume. Since the dial is black, light yellow lume would appear as a brighter yellow. In German, he describes the body colour as 'vanilla'. Vanilla ice cream is a pale yellow.
> 
> _'Snowflakes'_: I assume you refer to the hands. Those are Seiko.
> see Seiko hands here: Dagaz Watch Co. http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/category/832274?page=1
> The Vostok S hand is kept.
> The Seiko M hand should fit correctly un-modified
> The Seiko H hand must be modified as the mountiing hole / tube is slightly too large
> *
> 
> 3.* How many complete watches can be lumed with the 2g bottle: I cannot provide an exact number since it depends upon how much lume is wasted as you learn but I would say that you can lume 12 complete Vostoks. A small amount of lume is always wasted no matter how proficiently you apply lume.
> 
> How To: Lume Hands: here is a simple tutorial that covers the very basics: http://members.iinet.net.au/~gumby1/restoring_hands/hands.html
> 
> Other Tips: NoctiLumina:registered: Luminizing Kits*
> 
> 4. Binder: *NoctiLumina Binder #3 will be perfectly suitable for hands and dial indices, if you only want to buy 1 binder and keep the cost lower.
> However, sometimes I like to create very thick dial dots or rectangular indices on Vostoks so I use binder #2 as it is easier to create thick indice in one layer or to build up several layers. You can build up layers with #2 also, but it does not seem to adhere as well to existing lume. #2 is a good choice to fill bezel indices also as it is harder and will withstand more abuse.
> 
> Thinner: if you don't buy a kit, you must remember to buy the thinner which corresponds to the binder. Thinner #3 = Binder #3.
> 
> Remember,  buy 'oilers' to apply the lume. These are the same type of oilers that watch repair men use to oil watch jewels. They are perhaps the best tool for applying lume. Buy the set of 3. The price is fair and you will have a greater range of sizes. If you buy the NoctiLumina lume kit you must purchase the oilers separately as they are not included.
> 
> If you want to keep the cost lower, do not buy the kit. Buy each item separately. The kits include a small mixing cup, glass mixing rod and a case but you can find these items in your home. You can use any small glass or ceramic item to act as a mixing bowl. You can use a thick sewing needle as a stir stick. Use a plastic case or container to hold everything.
> 
> - Here is perhaps the most definitive article about lume: LUMINOSITY IN WATCHES
Click to expand...

Fantastic info, thank you!


----------



## ThePossumKing

haejuk said:


> What is the best tool to get a smooth brushed finish? I have read a lot about people using green scotch-brite, but I haven't definitively seen the results from it.


I used baking soda and an old air paint sprayer to get this finish on my Scuba Dude. It might not be as smooth as the scotch-brite method, but its an interesting alternative and it was way faster!


----------



## saturnine

mattbeme said:


> *
> 2.* That watch is beautiful. I would guess that the person has applied a light yellow body coloured lume. It may be SuperLuminova C3, which is the brightest lume. Since the dial is black, light yellow lume would appear as a brighter yellow. In German, he describes the body colour as 'vanilla'. Vanilla ice cream is a pale yellow.
> 
> _'Snowflakes'_: I assume you refer to the hands. Those are Seiko.
> see Seiko hands here: Dagaz Watch Co. http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/category/832274?page=1
> The Vostok S hand is kept.
> The Seiko M hand should fit correctly un-modified
> The Seiko H hand must be modified as the mountiing hole / tube is slightly too large


Hmm...all the images I have seen, including that chart, display C3 as having a greenish tint. In either case I have been unable to find a source to buy C3. Is Pigment G15F from Noctilumina the same as C3?

I appreciate the tip on the hands.


----------



## miroman

Well, does this count as a 'mod'?









Normal 'tonneau' Amphibian ("бочка"), just with crown on left side 

Regards, Miro.


----------



## mattbeme

miroman said:


> Well, does this count as a 'mod'?
> 
> Normal 'tonneau' Amphibian ("бочка"), just with crown on left side
> 
> Regards, Miro.


I think it qualifies as a mod since you had to modify the dial. You removed the dial feet and turned the dial 180 degrees.

I think also that by removing the strap, you have created a very comfortable watch with a pleasing appearance.


----------



## mattbeme

.
.
I want to post a request:
.

_|> When we post photos of our watches or watch parts, I think we should state model #, part #, sellers' name... etc. 
_

Some of you folks always list this information and we thank you.

But... many folks who post photos do not do this.

Much time and thread space is wasted trying to determine this information.

Also it is a good idea to give a quick review or opinion of the watch, bezel, strap, seller etc. etc.

I am guilty also of not providing this info.....


----------



## mattbeme

saturnine said:


> Hmm...all the images I have seen, including that chart, display C3 as having a greenish tint.
> 
> Is Pigment G15F from Noctilumina the same as C3?


Yes, you are correct. I don't know what I was thinking. All the best lumes are either pale green or pale blue-green.

The graph I posted and the photo below seems to show that the 'Natural' and C3 body colour is pale yellow-green but in reality it is a very pale green. G15F is identical to these.

The German mod must use a pale yellow pigmented lume with unknown brightness. Lume photos are often useless in determining what's best.

But, for the body coloured lumes with the brightest glow, _always choose a pale body colour _vs. a solid deep colour. Pale coloured lumes have less colour pigment which does not affect the brightness as much.

G15F: Yes, I believe G15F is the same body / day colour as SuperLuminova C3. Both are a very pale green and both glow very bright green. Does it have exactly the same brightness? I don't know. I can say however that G15F is very bright and has been very sufficient for me.

the G15F has what they call a 'Natural' body colour. It is a very pale green.

This photo shows SuperLuminova. Notice that C3 is almost identical to 'Natural'. The Natural is slightly deeper in colour and thus its brightness is slightly reduced vs. C3.

To my eyes, the body colour of this Natural is also identical to the G15F. I would have to then say that the G15F is equal in brightness to the SuperLuminova 'Natural', just to be safe. I believe they may be the same product with different brand names.

I can recommend G15F. I think you will like it if you don't mind the very pale green body colour.

Does G15F use the same pigment as SuperLuminvova C3? I don't know. As far as I know, the very best pigments are double doped for greater brightness. These pigments are closely guarded.


----------



## Rocat

miroman said:


> Well, does this count as a 'mod'?
> 
> View attachment 7988826
> 
> 
> Normal 'tonneau' Amphibian ("бочка"), just with crown on left side
> 
> Regards, Miro.


That's whatcha call a Destro Mod


----------



## Bivudan

really like it...
following mattbeme request:
710003BlBl 
seller am-diver


----------



## miroman

mattbeme said:


> I think it qualifies as a mod since you had to modify the dial. You removed the dial feet and turned the dial 180 degrees.
> 
> I think also that by removing the strap, you have created a very comfortable watch with a pleasing appearance.


That's the point - dial feet are diametral opposite. No need to cut them, just turn the dial 180 degrees 

Still a "mod"  ?

Regards, Miro.


----------



## mattbeme

miroman said:


> That's the point - dial feet are diametral opposite. No need to cut them, just turn the dial 180 degrees  Still a "mod"  ? Regards, Miro.


What a surprise! I have many Amphibia dials and have swapped them many times yet I never thought about turning them around. I had no idea the feet remain in alignment.

I will build myself one of these this week. I know the military prefers to place the crown at the 9 position.

How do you like that strap mod? Is it difficult to hold your arm up all day to keep the watch from falling?

I could add your strap mod to the 'Guide' and credit the idea to you with your name written in large, bold letters.


----------



## mattbeme

saturnine said:


> Just did this the other day:
> I like the polish on my Ministry case, but this 110 case has more surface area and too much shine in my opinion. Much happier with this satin finish and it was the first time I've used scotch brite on a watch. The picture doesn't really show it, but it's a sunburst pattern, which wasn't very difficult.











I just noticed. This is a Komandirskie bezel !

It gives the watch a casual dress appearance.

I'd like to see more Komandirskie / Amphibia hybrid mods.


----------



## mattbeme

*.
.







**


















**






*
.
.
These dials are available to purchase, although the silver with black numbers is a SE version (only from Meranom)which may not be sold separately

The clocks and the individual parts are still produced and can be bought from Meranom and ebay.

If you are not familiar with this particular dial, here is some information:
*----------------------------------------------------------------------

'Radio Room Dial'*

All ships have a clock in the Radio Room with a special dial having 4 sectors of 2 different colors. Each sector covers 3 minutes.

International treaty required that all naval ships at sea tune in 4 times an hour, for 3 minutes, to each of 2 different international distress frequencies. The different sectors on the dial indicate which of the 2 frequencies the operator should be listening to at the indicated time.

Radio silence is maintained on those frequencies during those periods so that any ship transmitting distress signals such as SOS, will be heard.

*red * 500 KHz

*pink* 2182 KHz

Russia: uses Red / Pink

N. America / most of Europe: Red / Blue

Scandinavia: Red / Green


----------



## tamtkpp

Turned a 710 Sailboat into this  
Dial from Meranom.
Self moded hands.


----------



## mattbeme

tamtkpp said:


> Turned a 710 Sailboat into this
> Dial from Meranom.
> Self moded hands.


That bezel is from Meranom I believe.

How did you modify the hands to fit?


----------



## ThePossumKing

tamtkpp said:


> Turned a 710 Sailboat into this
> Dial from Meranom.
> Self moded hands.


Did you remove the lume dots or did it come like that?


----------



## theretroshave

mattbeme said:


> If you are not familiar with this particular dial, here is some information:
> *----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 'Radio Room Dial'*
> 
> All ships have a clock in the Radio Room with a special dial having 4 sectors of 2 different colors. Each sector covers 3 minutes.
> 
> International treaty required that all naval ships at sea tune in 4 times an hour, for 3 minutes, to each of 2 different international distress frequencies. The different sectors on the dial indicate which of the 2 frequencies the operator should be listening to at the indicated time.
> 
> Radio silence is maintained on those frequencies during those periods so that any ship transmitting distress signals such as SOS, will be heard.
> 
> *red * 500 KHz
> 
> *pink* 2182 KHz
> 
> Russia: uses Red / Pink
> 
> N. America / most of Europe: Red / Blue
> 
> Scandinavia: Red / Green


Thanks for the info. Though, now I'll have to get one.

Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tamtkpp

ThePossumKing said:


> Did you remove the lume dots or did it come like that?


Some lume dots fall off when i put the movement back to the case. So i end up removing all the dots, though it looks way better with the dots.

I guess the dots of this new dial are bit too big, the edges of the inner case made 3 dots fall off.


----------



## saturnine

mattbeme said:


> View attachment 8001082
> 
> 
> I just noticed. This is a Komandirskie bezel !
> 
> It gives the watch a casual dress appearance.
> 
> I'd like to see more Komandirskie / Amphibia hybrid mods.


Yes, the bezel that came on the 110 case was too bold & modern for the dial. This dial represents to me what you would see on the bridge of a seagoing vessel, not on the wrist diving so IMO a diving bezel is incongruent; therefore the Komandirskie bezel from Favinov was ordered straight away. While I'm not sure it's the one, it's a vast improvement and is biding it's time until I decide what is ideal, then I will strip it to see how that goes. There are further plans for this watch once I perform some experiments. If only I had paddle hands to complete it...










mattbeme said:


> *.
> .
> 
> View attachment 8001186
> **
> View attachment 8001178
> View attachment 8001234
> View attachment 8001266
> **
> View attachment 8001258
> *
> .
> .
> These dials are available to purchase, although the silver with black numbers is a SE version (only from Meranom)which may not be sold separately
> 
> The clocks and the individual parts are still produced and can be bought from Meranom and ebay.
> 
> If you are not familiar with this particular dial, here is some information:
> *----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 'Radio Room Dial'*
> 
> All ships have a clock in the Radio Room with a special dial having 4 sectors of 2 different colors. Each sector covers 3 minutes.
> 
> International treaty required that all naval ships at sea tune in 4 times an hour, for 3 minutes, to each of 2 different international distress frequencies. The different sectors on the dial indicate which of the 2 frequencies the operator should be listening to at the indicated time.
> 
> Radio silence is maintained on those frequencies during those periods so that any ship transmitting distress signals such as SOS, will be heard.
> 
> *red * 500 KHz
> 
> *pink* 2182 KHz
> 
> Russia: uses Red / Pink
> 
> N. America / most of Europe: Red / Blue
> 
> Scandinavia: Red / Green


Yes, I've wanted a Radio Room dial for some time. Thank you for the details about the color schemes; I've never seen an example of red/blue.

I take it that's an excerpt from your "Guide"? |>


----------



## Elbakalao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C-Gee

Got tired of waiting to find some white arrow hands&#8230; still think its going to be prettier when I find some.

It's on a 18mm Autodromo Stradale Strap.


----------



## C-Gee

double...


----------



## idvsego

C-Gee said:


> Got tired of waiting to find some white arrow hands&#8230; still think its going to be prettier when I find some.
> 
> It's on a 18mm Autodromo Stradale Strap.
> 
> View attachment 8010370
> View attachment 8010378
> View attachment 8010394


I actually like that bezel. Stock?


----------



## mattbeme

idvsego said:


> I actually like that bezel. Stock?


I think it is the stock bezel from a Amphibia SE 710 with silver Radio Room dial.

If it is the same, then it is a Stainless Steel bezel.

Pers184 can make one of these for you...


----------



## mattbeme

saturnine said:


> Yes, the bezel that came on the 110 case was too bold & modern for the dial. This dial represents to me what you would see on the bridge of a seagoing vessel, not on the wrist diving so IMO a diving bezel is incongruent; therefore the Komandirskie bezel from Favinov was ordered straight away. While I'm not sure it's the one, it's a vast improvement and is biding it's time until I decide what is ideal, then I will strip it to see how that goes. There are further plans for this watch once I perform some experiments. If only I had paddle hands to complete it...
> 
> View attachment 8007586
> 
> 
> Yes, I've wanted a Radio Room dial for some time. Thank you for the details about the color schemes; I've never seen an example of red/blue.
> 
> I take it that's an excerpt from your "Guide"? |>


I never thought about adding the Radio Room dial info. to the 'Guide'. Thanks for the idea.

I agree. These dials can be difficult to mate with certain bezels. These are bold dials, especially the white and the black. The silver dial with the white numbers usually requires a custom bezel with a dark colour bezel insert since the dial is pale and the white numbers are not easily seen.

The white dials look good also with a custom bezel with dark insert.

Try a 'Clean' bezel:








710 case with custom made stainless steel 'Clean' bezel. 
This dial is custom made and is not available, unfortunately.

Vostok now produces the white Radio Room dial with the pink sectors painted a dark pink, very close to red. Perhaps customers did not like pink or perhaps the pink paint faded easily.

Silver _SE_ Radio Room dials are now available from Meranom: http://meranom.com/amphibian-classi...l-for-vostok-amphibian-721-minor-defects.html

- there are only 6 available. They have slight defects and that is why they are being sold as a separate part. Usually the dials Meranom sells with 'slight defects' are a good bargain since the defects are usually very minor and not easily noticed.

I think all Amphibia enthusiasts should have a Radio Room dial. They are very unique and are slowly becoming an icon.















North America & Europe - red/green
Scandinavia - red/blue


----------



## mattbeme

C-Gee said:


> Got tired of waiting to find some white arrow hands&#8230; still think its going to be prettier when I find some.


Yes, white hands would be good. Although from certain angles, the silver hands appear to be white.

Perhaps if enough of us demand white, Meranom or favinov will produce them?

You could try painting them white.


----------



## C-Gee

From and Amphibian SE ... don't remember wich one.


----------



## saturnine

mattbeme said:


> I never thought about adding the Radio Room dial info. to the 'Guide'. Thanks for the idea.
> 
> I agree. These dials can be difficult to mate with certain bezels. These are bold dials, especially the white and the black. The silver dial with the white numbers usually requires a custom bezel with a dark colour bezel insert since the dial is pale and the white numbers are not easily seen.
> 
> The white dials look good also with a custom bezel with dark insert.
> 
> Try a 'Clean' bezel:
> 
> View attachment 8013090
> 
> 710 case with custom made stainless steel 'Clean' bezel.
> This dial is custom made and is not available, unfortunately.
> 
> Vostok now produces the white Radio Room dial with the pink sectors painted a dark pink, very close to red. Perhaps customers did not like pink or perhaps the pink paint faded easily.
> 
> Silver _SE_ Radio Room dials are now available from Meranom: Dial for Vostok Amphibian 721 minor defects Meranom.com
> 
> - there are only 6 available. They have slight defects and that is why they are being sold as a separate part. Usually the dials Meranom sells with 'slight defects' are a good bargain since the defects are usually very minor and not easily noticed.
> 
> I think all Amphibia enthusiasts should have a Radio Room dial. They are very unique and are slowly becoming an icon.
> 
> View attachment 8012874
> View attachment 8012882
> 
> 
> North America & Europe - red/green
> Scandinavia - red/blue


Those are beautiful time pieces.

Yes, a clean bezel is in consideration, if they would ever come back in stock at Meranom. The ones on ebay look a bit too tall.

I'll have you know I am anxiously awaiting your Guide.


----------



## grossman81

My 120512 with SS Meranom bezel and OSC caseback, bonetto strap:


----------



## watch_goat

My 420512 with dagaz + murphy, was using the default 42 bezel until now, let's see how she grows on me 

What do you guys think?


----------



## idvsego

Brilliant combo. I need one of those dials


----------



## REDSWAN13

710 with a white R/R dial and a Cosmonaut case back.


----------



## BizzyC

More of a Franken than a Mod since I used all Vostok parts. I had an old 960 case and added some newer components. Turned out pretty good.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grossman81

New hands onboard


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Redswan13, 
I have not run across a radio room dial on a ministry case. Did you mod the dial?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

BizzyC said:


> More of a Franken than a Mod since I used all Vostok parts. I had an old 960 case and added some newer components. Turned out pretty good.


It qualifies as a Mod since you altered it from its original form.


----------



## REDSWAN13

TimeAndTheRiver said:


> Redswan13,
> I have not run across a radio room dial on a ministry case. Did you mod the dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes TimeAndTheRiver it was originally a Sailboat dial with date window on my 710 but i didnt really like the the design, i read a post by, i think, thepossumking where he stated that a windowless dial will fit a 2416b no problem, so i swapped dials & yes it fits & doesn`t interfere with the movement. A big plus is not having to re-set the date when i havent worn it for a week or so, im really pleased how it turned out.


----------



## Zany4

Zany4 said:


> Friendly news flash. If you ever need to get an AM-watches bezel off a 420 Amphibia, be prepared for battle and scratching the case. They fit much tighter than any other bezel I've removed. I got it done, but then had to spend time sanding, buffing, and polishing. Luckily my incoming Boris bezel should cover most of the worst. Hope my new OSC simple red insert will look nice enough to be worth the hassle!


The AM Coke bezel was nice but a mistake without the 24hr hand. Looked nice but kept bothering me so here's the new hotness. OSC simple red insert on a Boris bezel. Now I'm loving it...


----------



## Zany4

Double post


----------



## Coug76

So I bought someone else's headache... It was a 110638 that arrived and never ran. I paid a very reasonable price for a watch that the seller never saw run.

Upon receiving the watch it was clearly brand new and clearly DOA. After a bit of thinking hard, gentle pressure on the 3rd wheel and pulling off a VERY crabby winding bridge I figured out the problem.

A piece of someone's white nylon shirt or something similar dropped about 5mm of a fiber. It was wrapped tightly around the escape wheel. Now it is running nicely. The bridge is still crabby though...










Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## Rocat

A question to all who have Boris bezels; what is the significance of the different 3 and 4 letter designations at the end of his descriptions on eBay? For example two that look alike in pictures may have bbb, bbb Fr, or bbs Es at the end. Should I just ignore that information in the description and go with what the picture looks like?

Based on previous posts and his descriptions I know the 710 requires the cut out bezel and 090 case can use the full bezel.

On a side note, where can I look up pictures of the bezels pers has to make a choice on his bezels? Don't say Facebook. I don't do it and never will. One forum is enough for me. 

Just because we like pictures of Vostok's, here you go. So far the only mods have been strap changes 710 on a BC 281 and the 090 on a Borealis ISO style. The ISO style from Borealis is freakishly comfortable.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Rocat said:


> A question to all who have Boris bezels; what is the significance of the different 3 and 4 letter designations at the end of his descriptions on eBay? For example two that look alike in pictures may have bbb, bbb Fr, or bbs Es at the end. Should I just ignore that information in the description and go with what the picture looks like?
> 
> Based on previous posts and his descriptions I know the 710 requires the cut out bezel and 090 case can use the full bezel.


Those extra letters at the end of boris' titles are because he sells on different eBay sites. Es is for Spain and Fr is for France and so on. The 'bob' bezel is the full edged bezel and the 'bos' bezel has the cut-out. He also has U.S. eBay listings, but I always search out his foreign listings, because the U.S. listing is always $24.00 BIN and $5.00 shipping, but because of the variances in the Euro (or U.S. Dollar...I don't know which is higher, I suck at world finance), I just got 4 of the same bezels for $21.12 each with shipping at $4.00.


----------



## idvsego

Rocat said:


> A question to all who have Boris bezels; what is the significance of the different 3 and 4 letter designations at the end of his descriptions on eBay? For example two that look alike in pictures may have bbb, bbb Fr, or bbs Es at the end. Should I just ignore that information in the description and go with what the picture looks like?
> 
> Based on previous posts and his descriptions I know the 710 requires the cut out bezel and 090 case can use the full bezel.
> 
> On a side note, where can I look up pictures of the bezels pers has to make a choice on his bezels? Don't say Facebook. I don't do it and never will. One forum is enough for me.
> 
> Just because we like pictures of Vostok's, here you go. So far the only mods have been strap changes 710 on a BC 281 and the 090 on a Borealis ISO style. The ISO style from Borealis is freakishly comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 8063978
> 
> View attachment 8063970


Person has a few albums with his bezels right here on wus. Just look up his profile.


----------



## mattbeme

Rocat said:


> .....where can I look up pictures of the bezels pers has to make a choice on his bezels?


I have this info. in the 'Guide to Buying / Modifying / Repairing Vostok Amphibia'


----------



## Rocat

Thank you very much TPK for clearing that up for me.

Did he combine all 4 in one package for a total of $4 shipping? Or was it $4 for each for a total of $16 in shipping?

Do you happen to know if he has a Pepsi bezel version or even a solid red bezel? I would like to add a little color to my watches



ThePossumKing said:


> Those extra letters at the end of boris' titles are because he sells on different eBay sites. Es is for Spain and Fr is for France and so on. The 'bob' bezel is the full edged bezel and the 'bos' bezel has the cut-out. He also has U.S. eBay listings, but I always search out his foreign listings, because the U.S. listing is always $24.00 BIN and $5.00 shipping, but because of the variances in the Euro (or U.S. Dollar...I don't know which is higher, I suck at world finance), I just got 4 of the same bezels for $21.12 each with shipping at $4.00.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Rocat said:


> Thank you very much TPK for clearing that up for me.
> 
> Did he combine all 4 in one package for a total of $4 shipping? Or was it $4 for each for a total of $16 in shipping?
> 
> Do you happen to know if he has a Pepsi bezel version or even a solid red bezel? I would like to add a little color to my watches


It was a total of $4 for shipping. I'm not sure what bezel inserts he has, as I only buy the bezels from him without inserts. There are so many places to find inserts that you can find pretty much anything


----------



## Rocat

ThePossumKing said:


> It was a total of $4 for shipping. I'm not sure what bezel inserts he has, as I only buy the bezels from him without inserts. There are so many places to find inserts that you can find pretty much anything


Thanks again.


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Rocat, search seller:kontrolspots! On ebay. He does Seiko Diver modifications and has a nice selection of inserts. I am about to pull the trigger on an all red insert.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

ops! Try this: seller:kontrolsports! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

TimeAndTheRiver said:


> ops! Try this: seller:kontrolsports!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'll have a look. I just figured since Boris had the insert already attached it would be one less thing to mess with.


----------



## diggerdanh

TimeAndTheRiver said:


> Rocat, search seller:kontrolsports! On ebay. ... I am about to pull the trigger on an all red insert.


I just did the same thing, ordered a red insert from kontrolsports!, on Friday. I received it yesterday and it looks pretty good. I'll be using it in conjunction with a Boris bezel and a Strapco distressed leather band. Pics in a couple weeks when the bezel gets here.


----------



## tokareva

Just picked this up ,Boris bezel complete with insert.Looks much better to me now, profile might not look as nice as original , but I think it was worth the sacrifice. Wish I could stop second hand from stuttering though.


----------



## Rocat

Tokareva,

Your 090 case with the Boris bezel looks good. I may still do this bezel but my dial is the blue one but on the matte case.









I am still holding out for a Pepsi bezel since I saw a picture of one with my dial and matte case on an older thread and it looked very good. I'm not sure if I could warm up to a blue dial and black bezel on the 090.


----------



## Martins.




----------



## Zany4

Rocat said:


> Do you happen to know if he has a Pepsi bezel version or even a solid red bezel? I would like to add a little color to my watches


Dagaz probably has Pepsi bezel inserts. One.Second.Closer (Dr. Seikostain) has the all red "Simple Red" insert I used on my Radio Room. AM-Diver (AM-watches) probably has an assembled beveled Pepsi Bezel-Insert combo so that you don't have to order the bezel separate from Boris. I really like Boris bezels though for the fit and wire spring being pre-assembled. The AM bezels are nice, but fit really tight and are tough to remove if you change your mind. I use G-S hypo cement to glue inserts if the provided adhesive rings are too tough and sticky to deal with.


----------



## Rocat

Thanks Zany4, 

I will take a look at Seikostain. Is that spelled right? I cut and pasted the name into eBay for a seller search and did not find anything.


**edit**
I found his store.


After trading some emails with Boris (Hennadiy) I went ahead and ordered the standard black Seiko insert bezel for my 710 Scuba Dude. He said he will get the Pepsi insert in later and I told him I would order from him. So far his Customer Service has been very good.


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Don't worry, Boris lives on his positive feedback. I thought I had ordered a red and black bezel which was in the discription. When the pepsi bezel came, he offered to make it right -assistant screwed up. So I asked he send me a new crystal, which he did free of charge and shipping.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokareva

Finally got this Boris bezel insert combo on the right watch.I originally put it on 150SE and then realized it was the wrong one for the case even though it fit.Looks a lot better on this one.Needs a new strap now.


----------



## haejuk

ThePossumKing said:


> I used baking soda and an old air paint sprayer to get this finish on my Scuba Dude. It might not be as smooth as the scotch-brite method, but its an interesting alternative and it was way faster!


Edit: Here is the picture that was attached to ThePossumKing's original quoted post:








I have been looking for awhile now, so I have to ask. What bezel is this? I rarely see one without a coin edge. Also, where did that bezel insert come from? I have been trying to get one in this style, but the only one I found is from Dagaz and it isn't for SKX007, but for SNZH. I bought it to give it a shot and it is indeed too big for my bezel. This is killing me!

Here is another example that I can't seem to locate the bezel for:


----------



## Zany4

There are some Israeli bezels similar to that gear tooth edge bezel on eBay. Maybe summerspring is the name of the seller or something similar.


----------



## haejuk

I was able to find the bezel. The description states the following:
Suitable to SEIKO inserts ( 6309, 6105, 6306, 7002, 7S26, 7548)

Does this mean that a bezel insert made for SNZH will fit?


----------



## ThePossumKing

haejuk said:


> Edit: Here is the picture that was attached to ThePossumKing's original quoted post:
> View attachment 8095562
> 
> 
> I have been looking for awhile now, so I have to ask. What bezel is this? I rarely see one without a coin edge. Also, where did that bezel insert come from? I have been trying to get one in this style, but the only one I found is from Dagaz and it isn't for SKX007, but for SNZH. I bought it to give it a shot and it is indeed too big for my bezel. This is killing me!
> 
> Here is another example that I can't seem to locate the bezel for:
> View attachment 8095490


That bezel is from zavar011 on ebay. Nice bezel, but I had a horrible time installing it. It is machined so tightly that if your wire isn't PERFECT (read 'brand new') it will not go on. The SNZH insert will not fit.

The bezel insert was from Dagaz. It is the Vintage Sub insert, but he hasn't had it in stock for the 6309/7002 for awhile. Maybe drop Jake an email and ask if he is going to get them back in stock


----------



## ar.javid

To the watch gurus here. I recently did a dial swap on my amphibia. Relumed hands. The lume on hands was thick, hour and minute was sticking together. Removed and relumed with enough clearance. Watch was ticking for couple of hours and it stopped. Opened it again, the movement has stopped working. What could be the problem??. Request your tips on diagnosing the problem and rectifying it. Thanks


----------



## haejuk

I emailed Jake at Dagaz. That bezel insert will eventually be back in stock, but he is not currently in the process of getting them. I guess that means it will be a bit of a wait. Even the ceramic one at DLW watches is sold out. The world has run out of vintage sub bezels!


----------



## mattbeme

haejuk said:


> I emailed Jake at Dagaz. That bezel insert will eventually be back in stock, but he is not currently in the process of getting them. I guess that means it will be a bit of a wait. Even the ceramic one at DLW watches is sold out. The world has run out of vintage sub bezels!


pers184 (WUS member) will make a bezel for you. Send him a PM with a link or photo of the bezel insert. I am sure he can make a complete stainless steel bezel of this design. It will be more scratch resistant than an aluminium insert. His prices are good. You can also choose the style of edge.


----------



## haejuk

mattbeme said:


> pers184 (WUS member) will make a bezel for you. Send him a PM with a link or photo of the bezel insert. I am sure he can make a complete stainless steel bezel of this design. It will be more scratch resistant than an aluminium insert. His prices are good. You can also choose the style of edge.


Good point. I had forgotten about those bezels as I don't see all that many of them. I will take a look around for them and maybe message pers184. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## mattbeme

.
There is a solution to every Vostok problem in this forum!


----------



## mattbeme

ThePossumKing said:


> That bezel is from zavar011 on ebay. Nice bezel, but I had a horrible time installing it. It is machined so tightly that if your wire isn't PERFECT (read 'brand new') it will not go on.


I like those 'big tooth' bezels.

*Possum King*: if the bezel was filed or sanded in a particular manner, would it fit more easily? If so, could you provide instructions?


----------



## mattbeme

ar.javid said:


> To the watch gurus here. I recently did a dial swap on my amphibia. Relumed hands. The lume on hands was thick, hour and minute was sticking together. Removed and relumed with enough clearance. Watch was ticking for couple of hours and it stopped. Opened it again, the movement has stopped working. What could be the problem??. Request your tips on diagnosing the problem and rectifying it. Thanks


It is difficult to diagnose since we do not have much information.

Can you provide photos?

Close-up / high magnification photos of the movement. 
.
.

Did you try hitting it with a hammer, or a sickle?

If it was produced during the Communist era, it may not want to work since it does not trust a Capitalist owner.


----------



## ar.javid

mattbeme said:


> It is difficult to diagnose since we do not have much information.
> 
> Can you provide photos?
> 
> Close-up / high magnification photos of the movement.
> .
> .
> 
> Did you try hitting it with a hammer, or a sickle?
> 
> If it was produced during the Communist era, it may not want to work since it does not trust a Capitalist owner.


Thanks mattbeme, I'll try to get some good shots of movement. 
It's about 3 or 4 years old.  no, I did not hit it with a hammer or a sickle.


----------



## mattbeme

ar.javid said:


> ....It's about 3 or 4 years old.  no, I did not hit it with a hammer or a sickle.


It is very young. There are laws against striking minors.

So, I guess we are forced to provide you with proper and scientific advice.


----------



## mattbeme

.
.

But, if you change your mind......here is one nearly successful repair......









This watch received only a few light scratches and, although it failed to work properly after this repair, it continued to be my companion.

Unfortunately, since it was now comprised of 102 pieces, I had to carry it in a little bag strapped to my wrist.


----------



## ThePossumKing

mattbeme said:


> I like those 'big tooth' bezels.
> 
> *Possum King*: if the bezel was filed or sanded in a particular manner, would it fit more easily? If so, could you provide instructions?


I don't think so. I believe the groove for the wire needs to be machined a little deeper. I don't have another zavar bezel to take measurements from (and I'm never taking the one I have off the Thunderball Scuba Dude), but I believe that the wire channel on a boris bezel is a little deeper and the ID of a boris bezel MAY be a little larger. Not so much that you would notice the difference, but every boris bezel I have ever installed always snaps right on. I needed to use a new wire and a crystal press to get the zavar bezel installed. As soon as I get some spare funds, I definitely intend to buy one of Krzysztof's (Dr Seikostain/One Second Closer) new bezels that he has developed and try those out


----------



## mattbeme

ThePossumKing said:


> I don't think so. I believe the groove for the wire needs to be machined a little deeper. I don't have another zavar bezel to take measurements from (and I'm never taking the one I have off the Thunderball Scuba Dude), but I believe that the wire channel on a boris bezel is a little deeper and the ID of a boris bezel MAY be a little larger. Not so much that you would notice the difference, but every boris bezel I have ever installed always snaps right on. I needed to use a new wire and a crystal press to get the zavar bezel installed. As soon as I get some spare funds, I definitely intend to buy one of Krzysztof's (Dr Seikostain/One Second Closer) new bezels that he has developed and try those out


It is insane that you had to use a crystal press !

I have just sent a message to zavar to make him aware of this problem. I don't think I could fully recommend those bezels if they are so difficult to install.

Hopefully this is not a common problem with these. Not everyone has a crystal press or drill press to perform the same same function.

Yes, those dr.seikostain bezels are calling to me. I'm waiting for the saw tooth model to be in stock again.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Finished the restomod on my faded dial Scuba Dude tonight!

Here's the original








and here's the finished restomod








Got it all done just in time, because the next project showed up this afternoon!


----------



## ar.javid

ThePossumKing said:


> Finished the restomod on my faded dial Scuba Dude tonight!
> 
> Here's the original
> View attachment 8108306
> 
> 
> and here's the finished restomod
> View attachment 8108386
> 
> 
> Got it all done just in time, because the next project showed up this afternoon!
> View attachment 8108402


Those hands, source plz. Are they a direct fit or customised.


----------



## ThePossumKing

ar.javid said:


> Those hands, source plz. Are they a direct fit or customised.


The hands are from Dagaz. http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3403255

They need to be modified to fit a Vostok movement


----------



## ThePossumKing

And I changed it up AGAIN. Swapped the Milsub bezel for a Fifty Fathoms bezel. I think it makes the dial stand out better and has more of a vintage feel. I'd go with a vintage Sub bezel, but you can't find those anywhere lately...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego

Yeah, I like that better


----------



## mattbeme

idvsego said:


> Yeah, I like that better


|>


----------



## Stereotype

Amphibia 120 Mod.


----------



## mattbeme

ThePossumKing said:


> ... bezel is from zavar011 on ebay. Nice bezel, but I had a horrible time installing it. It is machined so tightly that if your wire isn't PERFECT (read 'brand new') it will not go on.


*Re: zavar011 / saltua2014 bezels: *Israel / ebay

- reports of the bezels being very difficult to fit due to insufficient clearance of spring

I received this message from _zavar011 (ebay)_

May 14 / 2016

"We are aware of this little difficulty.

The first batch of bezels issued by our producer had this problem at the end of 2015.
The manufacturer has made a spring and bezel with a difference of 0.05 mm to provide a rigid fixation.
Rigid fixation ensures reliability even in the most extreme operating conditions in order not to lose the bezel.
In February 2016 the manufacturer has eliminated this complexity.
All new bezel is mounted on the body easily and stay on it very hard.

I can Recommend you seller of bezels -_ saltua2014_ - (ebay),
This is our reliable partner and a good colleague.

At the moment, along with saltua2014, is design development of new models of the bezel to be released in 2016."


----------



## JRMTactical

Here's one I did SEVERAL years ago.... I don't know why it garnered so much attention at the time but modding Amphibian's had just really gotten a big following.
To this day I get a message every one to two months from somebody wanting to know where I got the Demineur bezel insert. It was offered by DAGAZ several years ago and then discontinued.
Anyway...here it is..."The Blue Dude"


----------



## saywhatnow

Zany4 said:


> The AM Coke bezel was nice but a mistake without the 24hr hand. Looked nice but kept bothering me so here's the new hotness. OSC simple red insert on a Boris bezel. Now I'm loving it...
> 
> View attachment 8043258
> View attachment 8043266


*WHAT. A. BEAUTY!*


----------



## Ketchup time

Vostok Amphibia 710 Scuba Dude or is it Man in Bubble? Murphy bezel, seiko insert on a bonetto cinturini rubber nato strap.


----------



## idvsego




----------



## munichjoe

Need to figure out which hands I want to transplant....









After a quick bezel and strap change, these are my new additions.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

munichjoe said:


> Need to figure out which hands I want to transplant....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a quick bezel and strap change, these are my new additions.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


I like the hands on your ministry, those aren't Dagaz are they?


----------



## marctibu

Really nice mod, congrats!!!


----------



## marctibu

Ivo P said:


>


Super wiyh this Am bezel!! Strap Is drom OM?


----------



## marctibu

Bivudan said:


> View attachment 7995314
> View attachment 7995330
> 
> really like it...
> following mattbeme request:
> 710003BlBl
> seller am-diver


Amaizing am-diver mod!!!


----------



## marctibu

IMG_20160514_171316 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## BevoWatch

_AM Diver mod

*Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude*







































































b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch

_AM Diver Mod













































Will hit the water soon.....








b-)​_


----------



## LBPolarBear

Stereotype said:


> Amphibia 120 Mod.
> 
> View attachment 8115706


Was that a 120SE? If so what did you/ are you doing with the original sandwich dial???


----------



## mattbeme

LBPolarBear said:


> Was that a 120SE? If so what did you/ are you doing with the original sandwich dial???


It is a standard 120.


----------



## munichjoe

saturnine said:


> I like the hands on your ministry, those aren't Dagaz are they?


Nope. Stock. Came as is, different bezel though.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stereotype

No it's a standard 120. Original brass chrome bezel discarded along with the black rubber 18mm strap.

Boris half bezel, I did happen to notice you can fit a full Boris but went with the half.



LBPolarBear said:


> Was that a 120SE? If so what did you/ are you doing with the original sandwich dial???


----------



## marctibu

IMG_20160512_083313 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## LBPolarBear

Ok Wizards-of-mod, here's a question I haven't seen asked before!

Does anyone know if the bezel from a Prestige can be swapped onto a 120 case? Here's what I have inbound, along with the bezel type I had in mind...


----------



## mattbeme

LBPolarBear said:


> ....Does anyone know if the bezel from a Prestige can be swapped onto a 120 case?...


I don't know.

I would guess the answer is no. You say 'Prestige' yet you show a 'Partner'. I'm not sure, but I think these models use a mineral crystal so perhaps the dimensions and design of the bezel are different.

You will have to ask Meranom or other sellers.


----------



## LBPolarBear

mattbeme said:


> I don't know.
> 
> I would guess the answer is no. You say 'Prestige' yet you show a 'Partner'. I'm not sure, but I think these models use a mineral crystal so perhaps the dimensions and design of the bezel are different.
> 
> You will have to ask Meranom or other sellers.


Ha! You're right (of course!)

Good idea to ask them directly. Thanks Matt!


----------



## mattbeme

LBPolarBear said:


> Good idea to ask them directly.


I forgot to say that you must remember that the gold accents on those bezels may not be durable. I suspect that you are looking for a bezel with gold accents to compliment the yellow dial, which I think is a good idea.

Other ideas:

- use a standard Amphibia bezel / remove the paint from the indices / paint them yellow or gold
- buy a pers184 bezel and add yellow or gold paint accents
- buy a Seiko insert style bezel and use an insert with yellow or gold accents


----------



## mattbeme

.




















this is a pers184 bezel which is made of stainless steel with raised indices. The background can be painted any colour.


----------



## Peep Williams

Hey everyone, newbie here, I just got my first Amphibia(s) and I got a Boris bezel, I'm looking into getting a 38mm submariner style bezel insert in either aluminum or ceramic as these are chea on eBay and I've heard with a little opening of the inner diameter these should fit in place of a Seiko bezel. What are your thoughts on this idea? 

Pictures soon of my current Amphibias.


----------



## Peep Williams

Here's my blue scuba dude 100 with Boris bezel so far, I have brushed the top face of the case.


----------



## LBPolarBear

mattbeme said:


> I forgot to say that you must remember that the gold accents on those bezels may not be durable. I suspect that you are looking for a bezel with gold accents to compliment the yellow dial, which I think is a good idea.
> 
> Other ideas:
> 
> - use a standard Amphibia bezel / remove the paint from the indices / paint them yellow or gold
> - buy a pers184 bezel and add yellow or gold paint accents
> - buy a Seiko insert style bezel and use an insert with yellow or gold accents


Thats exactly what I was hoping to do- and the lack of durability is a great point! Thanks again man, good lookin' out!


----------



## mattbeme

Peep Williams said:


> .....I got a Boris bezel, I'm looking into getting a 38mm submariner style bezel insert in either aluminum or ceramic as these are chea on eBay and I've heard with a little opening of the inner diameter these should fit in place of a Seiko bezel. What are your thoughts on this idea?


Welcome to the Forum !!

The submariner should fit if you file slightly the ID but I don't think they are exactly 38mm OD. I believe they are slightly less by about 0.4mm but this is a small difference which may not be seen when you wear the watch.

Why do you want to use a Submariner insert? It may be difficult to increase the ID and to keep it perfectly round. However, you could create a sanding drum or tool using a round item of the exact diameter required and cover it with sandpaper. You must reduce the diameter of the tool by the thickness of 2 layers of the sandpaper.

SX007 inserts are much easier to use as they are the correct size.


----------



## Coug76

I think he was looking at a sub style insert like Dagaz sells for the Seiko bezels. I always wondered how the angle of the interior edge of the insert would lineup relative to the contours of the crystal. Would they overshoot the curve or would the curve emerge from the bezel gracefully? I'd love to hear if anyone assembled such a beast.


----------



## C4L18R3

Here's my version of the 1967... currently for sale.


----------



## Coug76

C4L18R3 said:


> Here's my version of the 1967... currently for sale.


What's going on with that crown?

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## Peep Williams

mattbeme said:


> ...Why do you want to use a Submariner insert? It may be difficult to increase the ID and to keep it perfectly round. However, you could create a sanding drum or tool using a round item of the exact diameter required and cover it with sandpaper. You must reduce the diameter of the tool by the thickness of 2 layers of the sandpaper.
> 
> SX007 inserts are much easier to use as they are the correct size.


Thank you for your helpful input. I was particularly looking at these ceramic inserts, they're about 20 bucks shipped, which seems like a good price for the ceramic look.









And I was looking at these aluminum versions which are only 12 bucks. I also like the slope, although I'm unsure how that would interact with the domed crystal of the Vostok.









So most of my interest comes from price.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Peep Williams said:


> Thank you for your helpful input. I was particularly looking at these ceramic inserts, they're about 20 bucks shipped, which seems like a good price for the ceramic look.
> 
> View attachment 8153730
> 
> 
> And I was looking at these aluminum versions which are only 12 bucks. I also like the slope, although I'm unsure how that would interact with the domed crystal of the Vostok.
> 
> View attachment 8153762
> 
> 
> So most of my interest comes from price.


If price is a concern, then maybe modding Vostoks isn't a good fit for you 

But to be helpful, I have used an original Omega Seamaster bezel insert on this mod. I'm not really happy about the gap between the bezel and crystal, but it's only noticeable from a side view. It does catch a lot of dirt and grime and I always have to clean the gap out with a toothpick .









This was considerably more expensive than any Seiko bezel insert, but the color matches the dial better than any blue insert available.

Would I use a domed insert again on another mod? No


----------



## C4L18R3

Coug76 said:


> What's going on with that crown?
> 
> Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


Oh that. I just forgot to screw it back that's all. I see what you mean, kinda looks like a Black Bay crown.


----------



## ronnypudding

I used the same one on this version. You don't see that insert too often.

Joe


----------



## mattbeme

Peep Williams said:


> I was particularly looking at these ceramic inserts
> 
> View attachment 8153730
> 
> 
> I also like the slope, although I'm unsure how that would interact with the domed crystal of the Vostok..


Since it is sloped, I don't think you will have to increase the ID. It is only 1mm smaller than the SX007 inserts

Possum King can verify this.

If the insert ID edge protrudes too high, as in the photo Possum King posted, it can be damaged easily, especially the ceramic.


----------



## Stereotype

Peep Williams said:


> Thank you for your helpful input. I was particularly looking at these ceramic inserts, they're about 20 bucks shipped, which seems like a good price for the ceramic look.
> 
> View attachment 8153730
> 
> 
> And I was looking at these aluminum versions which are only 12 bucks. I also like the slope, although I'm unsure how that would interact with the domed crystal of the Vostok.
> 
> View attachment 8153762
> 
> 
> So most of my interest comes from price.


If you were looking for the sloped bezel look, you could do a lot worse than purchasing an 'am watches' bezel. Various colours fit perfectly and looks fantastic.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Stereotype said:


> If you were looking for the sloped bezel look, you could do a lot worse than purchasing an 'am watches' bezel. Various colours fit perfectly and looks fantastic.


I think it was the price of the insert, not the slope, that the OP was concerned with. If that was the case, then an AM bezel is certainly out of his ballpark


----------



## James Haury

James_ said:


> Nice Lucky. Where did you get the glass back?


Meranom has them too as well as other spare parts.


----------



## fofofomin

Had this combo for awhile now 👍

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## sonics

Thinking of assemble some old paddle hands.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

sonics said:


> Thinking of assemble some old paddle hands.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


I like your strap. It doesn't look like a 2-piece, yet it tapers like a 2-piece (or appears to). Source?


----------



## diggerdanh

My first Vostok Amphibia and my first mod and it will not be my last of either.

Started with this 100 series Amphibia (seller's pic)








Added a Boris bezel, a red insert from KontrolSports! and a distressed leather strap from StrapCo. I thought I had ordered the full bezel instead of the one with the bevel cut for clearance on the bottom but it turns out it was my mistake - I ordered the wrong one. However, I'm not disappointed in it, in fact I kind of like it after wearing and looking at it for a bit. I will probably order the other bezel and swap them at some point and keep this one for a smaller cased watch that needs it.

The reason I went with this insert was because it was one of the few bezels I found with any red color in it where the minute markers stopped at 3:00 O'clock to match the dial. The majority of the Seiko bezels that I found the markers went on to 4:00 O'clock and the mismatch bothered me.

I was planning on brushing the case but I think I'll leave it as is for the time being. I'm not minding the contrast between it, the bezel, and the band as much as I thought I would. In fact, I think I like it.

I love the watch band - feels and looks like a band I've had for years. The only thing I really don't like about it is the size of the buckle. It is just too big for the watch itself - my wife even said something about it. I will probably replace the buckle with something else.

By the way, I've been wearing this watch nearly every day for the past two weeks since I got it and I haven't checked the exact number of seconds it has lost/gained but it's still dead on by the minute so I know it hasn't lost or gained much. I'm really pleased with the watch and pleased with how it turned out. Now I need to start planning the next one.


----------



## sonics

saturnine said:


> I like your strap. It doesn't look like a 2-piece, yet it tapers like a 2-piece (or appears to). Source?


The strap is from the fleamarket. Costs me 8 €. I have no idea where to get it.

















Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stereotype

ThePossumKing said:


> I think it was the price of the insert, not the slope, that the OP was concerned with. If that was the case, then an AM bezel is certainly out of his ballpark


Oh! My mistake.

The great thing about the Vostok Amphibia is that you can save on the price of the watch, have something that functions very well, doesn't cost the earth and still have cash to spend on those modifications.


----------



## BevoWatch

diggerdanh said:


> My first Vostok Amphibia and my first mod and it will not be my last of either.
> 
> Started with this 100 series Amphibia (seller's pic)
> 
> View attachment 8167098
> 
> Added a Boris bezel, a red insert from KontrolSports! and a distressed leather strap from StrapCo. I thought I had ordered the full bezel instead of the one with the bevel cut for clearance on the bottom but it turns out it was my mistake - I ordered the wrong one. However, I'm not disappointed in it, in fact I kind of like it after wearing and looking at it for a bit. I will probably order the other bezel and swap them at some point and keep this one for a smaller cased watch that needs it.
> 
> The reason I went with this insert was because it was one of the few bezels I found with any red color in it where the minute markers stopped at 3:00 O'clock to match the dial. The majority of the Seiko bezels that I found the markers went on to 4:00 O'clock and the mismatch bothered me.
> 
> I was planning on brushing the case but I think I'll leave it as is for the time being. I'm not minding the contrast between it, the bezel, and the band as much as I thought I would. In fact, I think I like it.
> 
> I love the watch band - feels and looks like a band I've had for years. The only thing I really don't like about it is the size of the buckle. It is just too big for the watch itself - my wife even said something about it. I will probably replace the buckle with something else.
> 
> By the way, I've been wearing this watch nearly every day for the past two weeks since I got it and I haven't checked the exact number of seconds it has lost/gained but it's still dead on by the minute so I know it hasn't lost or gained much. I'm really pleased with the watch and pleased with how it turned out. Now I need to start planning the next one.


Very nice work diggerdanh!:-! Welcome!


----------



## mattbeme

diggerdanh said:


> ......I was planning on brushing the case but I think I'll leave it as is for the time being. I'm not minding the contrast between it, the bezel, and the band as much as I thought I would...
> 
> ...the size of the buckle. It is just too big for the watch itself ....
> 
> ..... Now I need to start planning the next one.


No need to brush that case since the shape and the portions which are seen provide a nice contrast, as you say.

The buckle: you could grind it smaller with a file, then use finer sandpaper to remove the scratches.

--- You want _another_ Amphibia ?


----------



## saturnine

sonics said:


> The strap is from the fleamarket. Costs me 8 €. I have no idea where to get it.
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


Thank you. Nice find.


----------



## diggerdanh

mattbeme said:


> The buckle: you could grind it smaller with a file, then use finer sandpaper to remove the scratches.
> 
> --- You want _another_ Amphibia ?


Good idea, I may just do that.

Of course I want another Amphibia. I'll need a blue scuba dude, a radio room dial, a 090 case, a 420 case, and a 710 case (or two or ten) at the least!


----------



## mattbeme

diggerdanh said:


> Of course I want another Amphibia.
> I'll need a blue scuba dude, a radio room dial, a 090 case, a 420 case, and a 710 case (or two or ten) at the least!


Now you have a shopping list of specific items ???


----------



## LBPolarBear

BevoWatch said:


> Very nice work diggerdanh!:-! Welcome!


X2. That is SHARP!


----------



## saturnine

mattbeme said:


> Now you have a shopping list of specific items ???
> 
> View attachment 8174922


Every time I think I've completed my shopping list, it grows. Currently w/tools, but with watches naturally also.


----------



## Rocat

FYI,

Boris has his Pepsi bezels in stock now. I just ordered one for my 090 case. I ordered a black Seiko insert bezel for my 710 case on the 10th, It should arrive by early next week. It made it stateside on the 17th and is en route to me as I type.


----------



## sonics

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

.
.
.
----------- Please Remember: --------------

---- When you post photos: Model #, Part #, Seller, vintage or new... etc. etc. ----
​.
.
.
.


----------



## ThePossumKing

mattbeme said:


> .
> .
> .
> ----------- Please Remember: --------------
> 
> ---- When you post photos: Model #, Part #, Seller, vintage or new... etc. etc. ----
> ​.
> .
> .
> .


Who made you Hall Monitor?!? Or is it Crossing Guard?? :-d


----------



## mattbeme

ThePossumKing said:


> Who made you Hall Monitor?!? Or is it Crossing Guard?? :-d



Neither. I'm a Canadian 'Mountie' .







​.
.
.


----------



## fofofomin

sonics said:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


Love that 110, looks so clean. Nice combo!

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

fofofomin said:


> Love that 110, looks so clean. Nice combo!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


That would be a 420 & 710.


----------



## saturnine

saturnine said:


> Just did this the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the polish on my Ministry case, but this 110 case has more surface area and too much shine in my opinion. Much happier with this satin finish and it was the first time I've used scotch brite on a watch. The picture doesn't really show it, but it's a sunburst pattern, which wasn't very difficult.


Out with the bloat. 
Much better...we're getting there...


----------



## Derek N

I just figured out how to mod Seiko/ETA hands to fit the Amphibia; now the real fun begins! The dial is from an unknown Seiko mod that I received in a trade.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Derek N said:


> I just figured out how to mod Seiko/ETA hands to fit the Amphibia; now the real fun begins! The dial is from an unknown Seiko mod that I received in a trade.


Haha! Welcome to my world, my friend! Soon you will be like me and an Amphibia with factory hands (except for the second hand) will be nowhere to be found!


----------



## mattbeme

Derek N said:


> I just figured out how to mod Seiko/ETA hands to fit the Amphibia.......


What is your method ??


----------



## saturnine

mattbeme said:


> What is your method ??


Yes, curious minds await.


----------



## Derek N

ThePossumKing said:


> Haha! Welcome to my world, my friend! Soon you will be like me and an Amphibia with factory hands (except for the second hand) will be nowhere to be found!





mattbeme said:


> What is your method ??





saturnine said:


> Yes, curious minds await.


I am surprised how easy it was once I overcame the fear of possibly destroying the hands. Having quite a few Seiko handsets lying around from previous mods, I just played around with tightening the hole for the hour hand.

I used a method described by ThePossumKing (thank you for that tutorial post); I used the shaft of a screw driver that was slightly smaller than the hole of the hour hand. Slide the hour hand upside down onto the screw driver and use a needle nose plier to carefully crimp the collar of the hour hand around the shaft of the screw driver. When trial fitting it onto the pinion, if the hand is a bit loose; just tighten it some more and keep trial fitting it until it has a snug fit. That's it. The minute hand only needs a slight crimping if any.





Now only if I can figure out how to mod the seconds hand to fit as well.


----------



## Derek N

ThePossumKing said:


> Haha! Welcome to my world, my friend! Soon you will be like me and an Amphibia with factory hands (except for the second hand) will be nowhere to be found!





mattbeme said:


> What is your method ??





saturnine said:


> Yes, curious minds await.


I am surprised how easy it was once I overcame the fear of possibly destroying the hands. Having quite a few Seiko handsets lying around from previous mods, I just played around with tightening the hole for the hour hand.

I used a method described by ThePossumKing (thank you for that tutorial post); I used the shaft of a screw driver that was slightly smaller than the hole of the hour hand. Slide the hour hand upside down onto the screw driver and use a needle nose plier to carefully crimp the collar of the hour hand around the shaft of the screw driver. When trial fitting it onto the pinion, if the hand is a bit loose; just tighten it some more and keep trial fitting it until it has a snug fit. That's it. The minute hand only needs a slight crimping if any.





Now only if I can figure out how to mod the seconds hand to fit as well.


----------



## SinanjuStein

Well, currently i have somewhat of a blank slate. Only added the mesh bracelet so far and resized it with the pictured tooling.









Decided to go with the arkustime bezel for a change, since i usually go with Boris bezels. Pepsi insert with the darker blue, and the type of bezel that sits flush on the case should fit nicely no?


----------



## Suronrav

Hi.
My Wostok "Radioroom", fully otriginalny sample made in the USSR. Wostok it is written in red letters on the mechanism (as it should be) .


----------



## saturnine

levdj said:


> Hi.
> My Wostok "Radioroom", fully otriginalny sample made in the USSR. Wostok it is written in red letters on the mechanism (as it should be) .
> 
> View attachment 8215090


Splendid. The strap goes nicely with the dial. Love the case. How about a wrist shot?


----------



## Suronrav

Thank you...
Sorry, I just do not understand - "How about a wrist shot?"


----------



## Coug76

levdj said:


> Thank you...
> Sorry, I just do not understand - "How about a wrist shot?"


A photo of the watch on your wrist.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## gekos

levdj said:


> Thank you...
> Sorry, I just do not understand - "How about a wrist shot?"


Запястье фото ;-)


----------



## mattbeme

SinanjuStein said:


> Decided to go with the arkustime bezel for a change, since i usually go with Boris bezels.....


When you receive it, please tell us how the arkustime fits compared to the Boris.


----------



## SinanjuStein

mattbeme said:


> When you receive it, please tell us how the arkustime fits compared to the Boris.


Will do.

Though the boris bezel i had was the floating/ufo~ish kind when compared to the flush bezel i ordered. Let's hope it arrives before the draft kicks in. :roll:


----------



## mattbeme

SinanjuStein said:


> Will do.
> 
> Though the boris bezel i had was the floating/ufo~ish kind when compared to the flush bezel i ordered. Let's hope it arrives before the draft kicks in. :roll:


Did it fit loosely?
_
"....Before the draft kicks in": _ Did you just drink a glass of beer at the pub?....;-)


----------



## SinanjuStein

mattbeme said:


> Did it fit loosely?
> _
> "....Before the draft kicks in": _ Did you just drink a glass of beer at the pub?....;-)


The boris bezel fits very well, what i meant is the empty space between the edge of the bezel and the case. Pic related is not the same bezel, but has the same spacing. (Along with my amazing MSpaint skills).









Meant to say, drafted to the army over here. And for the record, something much stronger than a pint of beer for finishing my studies (college~esq).:roll:


----------



## mattbeme

SinanjuStein said:


> ....the boris bezel i had was the floating/ufo~ish kind when compared to the flush bezel....











'UFO' / under-cut bezel









Full Height Edge / no under-cut bezel

I must admit that I am undecided on which style I prefer. At first, I hated the stock Vostok bezels because they looked like a 'UFO' . Now, sometimes I install that style of bezel on a few of my Amphibias and I realize they are not so bad. They are unique.


----------



## Rocat

Received my Boris bezel this afternoon. It took me maybe 15 seconds to pop off the brass bezel and another 20 seconds to pop on the new one. Now if Invicta mods were this easy. :-!















I'm glad I bought this one and the Pepsi for my 090659M that is en route now.

Some observations:

The bezel fits very tight. I thought it rubbed the case, but after looking at it through magnification it does not touch the case below it. The tolerance is very close (microscopic) to the case. I guess that is either due to machining tolerances, the bezel wire, or both. It takes a firm hand to rotate the bezel. The cut out is great to let the crown tighten down. However, since this bezel sits higher than the stock brass one, that makes it a little more difficult to manually wind or adjust time. The exposed contact cement(?) will rub off over time. I'm not concerned with that at all. The bezel has a definite machined look to it. The tool marks on the upper outer edge of the bezel up close, are cool to me.

Overall I'm happy with the purchase.


----------



## mattbeme

.
.
ROCAT: It's a beauty.

Thank you for the detailed info. for your bezel. Such info. helps all of us.


----------



## mattbeme

.
.
re: Model # of Amphibia / Komandirskie:

For those who are not familiar with the Model # system of Vostok watches:

- Vostok assigns each model a 6 , 7 or 8 digit Model #
- the first 3 numbers are the Case Model # (shape, style) 
- the next 3 numbers are the Dial Model #

- the last one or two digits refer either to:
-- the case finish ( M = Matte finish) 
or:
-- the strap / band: ( S = Silicon rubber / NB = NATO band )

___________________________________________________

To find a specific model using a Model #:
- go to Meranom online store and enter the Model #

To find the Model # of a specific model:
- go to Meranom online store and find the specific model / the Model # is written below each model

MERANOM: is one of the best sources for viewing all the models currently produced by Vostok

___________________________________________________

So, for example: _ Rocat_ stated in his post: 
_ "I'm glad I bought this one and the Pepsi for my 090659M that is en route now." _

- if we copy and paste* 090659M* into the Search box on Meranom online store, we see that it is:

Amphibian Classic 090659M Meranom.com

BTW: _ "Pepsi" : _is the name given to a popular and specific bezel insert which is Blue and Red.
( _"Coke"_ bezel insert is _Black _and Red)


----------



## Bauta

mattbeme said:


> View attachment 8217610
> 
> 
> 'UFO' / under-cut bezel
> 
> View attachment 8217626
> 
> 
> Full Height Edge / no under-cut bezel
> 
> I must admit that I am undecided on which style I prefer. At first, I hated the stock Vostok bezels because they looked like a 'UFO' . Now, sometimes I install that style of bezel on a few of my Amphibias and I realize they are not so bad. They are unique.


I like it. Reminds me of the profile of the Speedmaster


----------



## REDSWAN13

New bezel arrived this morning from e-bay seller Arkustime & i fitted Red insert from Onesecondcloser its on my S.E. 100.


----------



## Rocat

mattbeme said:


> .
> .
> ROCAT: It's a beauty.
> 
> Thank you for the detailed info. for your bezel. Such info. helps all of us.


Thanks.


----------



## REDSWAN13

Matt & Sinanjustein i have just read your comments on the Boris/Arkustime bezels, my Arkustime "flush" bezel arrived today & i thought a quick comparison picture would be useful.
Boris bezel on my 420 on top with the Arkustime bezel on my 100 underneath,










It was a little tricky to get on so i removed the wire & reversed it & it clicked on no problem.

Here they are side by side.


----------



## kakefe

my mod with arkustime bezel and dagaz bezel insert.. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stereotype

mattbeme said:


> View attachment 8217610
> 
> 
> 'UFO' / under-cut bezel
> 
> View attachment 8217626
> 
> 
> Full Height Edge / no under-cut bezel
> 
> I must admit that I am undecided on which style I prefer. At first, I hated the stock Vostok bezels because they looked like a 'UFO' . Now, sometimes I install that style of bezel on a few of my Amphibias and I realize they are not so bad. They are unique.


I think the sloping AM-Watches Bezels (even though half coin) look good on any model. The Boris half coin is not so nice as the insert sits flat. Watches that can take a full edged bezel, 090, 100,110,120 seem to look better with the full size option. I have also noticed that the Boris full edged is slightly smaller than the Dave Murphy. The insert edge is also slightly thinner on the Boris than on the Dave Murphy.

Just my view and sure not everyone's......


----------



## dmnc

My first go on a ministry case.

Really impressed by these blued hands and sandpaper dial from Meranom.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbery

REDSWAN13 said:


>


Is the Arkustime thinner than the Boris, or am Imy just seeing things?


----------



## Martins.




----------



## mattbeme

robbery said:


> Is the Arkustime thinner than the Boris, or am I just seeing things?











The Arkustime bezel _appears _to be thinner because the bottom has a bevel of a higher angle than perhaps the Boris bezel.
This would cause the edge face to be shorter and the apparent gap between the bezel and case would appear to be larger.

So, I don't think it is thinner.


----------



## mattbeme

.
Greetings Gents: New bezels !!

Here are new bezels from zavar011 (ebay - Israel)









If you purchase one of these, please post photos.

- zavar011 and saltua2014 are partners, so _both_ sellers should eventually have them.
.
.


----------



## REDSWAN13

robbery said:


> Is the Arkustime thinner than the Boris, or am Imy just seeing things?


The Arkustime looks thinner because its made for the 090/100/110 cases so it does not have to be raised to clear the crown, i think Matts right they are about the same thickness.


----------



## fofofomin

mattbeme said:


> .
> Greetings Gents: New bezels !!
> 
> Here are new bezels from zavar011 (ebay - Israel)
> 
> View attachment 8231794
> 
> 
> If you purchase one of these, please post photos.
> 
> - zavar011 and saltua2014 are partners, so _both_ sellers should eventually have them.
> .
> .


Awesome I may spring for one of those Bronzos. Does anyone know where to get a bronze engraved insert? I've been looking at yobokies and dagaz and nada.

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

fofofomin said:


> ...... Does anyone know where to get a bronze engraved insert? I've been looking at yobokies and dagaz and nada.


Contact WUS member: pers184 https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=159642

Describe to him exactly what you want. Use plain and simple English.

He makes engraved inserts and I am sure he can make something for you that you will be happy with.


----------



## mattbeme

.
Thank you to _jose-CostaRica_ for bringing these to our attention in another thread:

_" Meranom is offering now bare brass dottie bezels!! in 3 finishings: sand blasted - polished - brushed. how cool!!"_


----------



## Tom Morrisey

mattbeme said:


> Here are new bezels from zavar011 (ebay - Israel).


Great. Now I have to buy another watch so I can use one of these.


----------



## Tom Morrisey

As a diver, I have wondered: why do the dottie bezels have the red dots on the wrong side? Convention is to have them on the right, for timing short bottom times (deep dives).


----------



## saturnine

mattbeme said:


> fofofomin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Does anyone know where to get a bronze engraved insert? I've been looking at yobokies and dagaz and nada.
> 
> 
> 
> Contact WUS member: pers184 https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=159642
> 
> Describe to him exactly what you want. Use plain and simple English.
> 
> He makes engraved inserts and I am sure he can make something for you that you will be happy with.
Click to expand...

Have you or anyone else bought from him? I contacted him and on 5/11 he quoted me a price and said they were in stock for shipping by 5/17. So I replied, asking how to make the paypal payment and gave my address for shipping, then never heard back. I contacted him again but still no response.


----------



## LF78

Tom Morrisey said:


> As a diver, I have wondered: why do the dottie bezels have the red dots on the wrong side? Convention is to have them on the right, for timing short bottom times (deep dives).


Well you can always move them on the right, but you end up having the big dot as the last marker and not the first. Is it a bug or a feature as we use to say in IT?😃


----------



## mattbeme

saturnine said:


> Have you or anyone else bought from him?........... I contacted him again but still no response.


Contact him again. He is usually slow to respond.

I have purchased bezels from him recently and I had a similar experience. There are other members here who had the same slow responses.

Perhaps there is yet _another_ Russian holiday!


----------



## mattbeme

Brass and leather; a perfect combination.


----------



## MattBrace

For you guys who like to Mod, I have two of each type of these bezels remaining.

PM me for details.

Cheers Matt


----------



## saturnine

mattbeme said:


> View attachment 8248802
> 
> 
> Brass and leather; a perfect combination.


That looks like a gold-cased Komandirskie. Notice the crown (& case). Regardless, looks like a jacket that has some stories to tell. The watch too.


----------



## LF78

saturnine said:


> That looks like a gold-cased Komandirskie. Notice the crown (& case). Regardless, looks like a jacket that has some stories to tell. The watch too.


I had that jacket custom tailored from napa leather about 10 years ago... still one of my favorites. The watch is indeed a vintage gold Komandirskie on distressed leather...


----------



## nsomerv

Experimenting with a Zodiac Sea Wolf inspired mod. 2414 handwinding amphibia from the 'bay, blue sunburst dial from ajuicet, vostok nickel hour and second hand, Dagaz minute hand, dagaz insert, arkustime bezel. Ignore the logo- i'm making this for a friend and I had egologos made for the program he is in. I wanted to recreate the look of a vintage Sea Wolf, which come in a lot of combinations of black, orange, and blue if you do some google image searching. The Vostok hands arrived with C3-colored lume, but the dial was C1. So I just took the lume out. But now that I am figuring out that ETA/Seiko hour hands can be squeezed to fit I might re-do this with a C1 set.


----------



## jaykickboxer

These vostok s are really growing on me i wouldn't mind one to mod as there cheaper then most seikos I like. What's a popular model amphiam? There's loads 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

jaykickboxer said:


> ...... What's a popular model amphian?.....


Best advice:

- only buy watches and parts from sellers recommended in this forum 
- read these threads from beginning to end:

_'Vostok Mods'
'Show Your Amphibias'_

- you will see photos posted of the most popular models

-------------------------------

Dials: Popular

These are Classic, not SE models:

- Blue "Scuba Dude" (#059)
- Black "Scuba Dude" (#634)
- "Big Number" (3,6,9,12): black (#913 or 660) or blue (#914 or 659) 
- "Sniper" : black (#647) or blue (#648)
- "Quadrant": black with blue-grey quadrants (#510)
- "Big Lume": black with large lume squares (#916)
----------------------------------

Cases: Popular

090
420
710


----------



## jaykickboxer

mattbeme said:


> Best advice:
> 
> - only buy watches and parts from sellers recommended in this forum
> - read these threads from beginning to end:
> 
> _'Vostok Mods'
> 'Show Your Amphibias'_
> 
> - you will see photos posted of the most popular models
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> Dials: Popular
> 
> These are Classic, not SE models:
> 
> - Blue "Scuba Dude" (#059)
> - Black "Scuba Dude"
> - "Big Number" (3,6,9,12): black (#913 or 660) or blue (#914 or 659)
> - "Sniper" : black (#647) or blue (#648)
> 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> Cases: Popular
> 
> 090
> 420
> 710


Thanks ,also y only sellers recomended here are there alot of fakes? I think I like the se, the 100 seems nice

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## SinanjuStein

MattBrace said:


> For you guys who like to Mod, I have two of each type of these bezels remaining.
> 
> PM me for details.
> 
> Cheers Matt


Huh.

So unbeknownst to me, for over a year i've had one of your smooth bezels Matt. (The one in the lower picture)

I've always thought it was a Murphy made bezel, but after checking again it's definitely one of yours.

Now i just need another smaller cased Amphibia to use it.


----------



## particleman

I striped the watch with muratic acid. Underneath the gold toned bezel there was what I think was nickel plating that I striped with sandpaper.








I'll post more pictures after I get some patina on it


----------



## mattbeme

particleman said:


> I striped the watch with muratic acid. Underneath the gold toned bezel there was what I think was nickel plating that I striped with sandpaper...'ll post more pictures after I get some patina on it











That's cool !
This is really, really nice. You could easily wear this as a dress watch.


----------



## mattbeme

particleman said:


> I striped the watch with muratic acid. Underneath the gold toned bezel there was what I think was nickel plating that I striped with sandpaper......


Someone just mentioned this same problem in another thread: Muriatic / Hydrochloric acid may not strip the chrome from the bezel because it may be nickel plated.

As you say, it must be removed with sandpaper.


----------



## mattbeme

jaykickboxer said:


> Thanks ,also y only sellers recomended here* are there alot of fakes?*


No. There are not a lot of fakes.

Apparently, the fakes are sold mainly from China and are usually easy to identify. They are often Quartz also.

It is better to buy from recommended sellers because they have good reputations in this forum. 
Some of these sellers are also members of this forum!

There are other sellers of Vostoks who only sell small numbers of watches and there is a slowly growing number of these sellers.
There are also a few _new_ sellers.
We are not familiar with all of them.

They may be completely honest and may provide help if you have a problem with your watch.

However, we do not want to recommend a seller unless at least a few forum members have purchased from them and have then given the seller good reviews.

Most of us do not fully trust the rating / reviewing system of ebay. It is not good enough.

Also, we prefer to recommend sellers who have a good selection of models to choose from versus sellers who have only a few.
A larger selection is an indication to us that the seller probably has a good understanding of Vostok watches and is also more
capable of exchanging a broken watch for another new unit.


----------



## mattbeme

jaykickboxer said:


> .......I think I like *the se, the 100 seems nice *


Those are nice!

The orange dial is highly regarded here as is the 'Sniper' dial with the cross-hair lines.

Those 'Paddle' hands are highly prized here also.


----------



## arkustime

how do you find such a selection


----------



## Wizkid

Murphy Bezel SKX007


----------



## arkustime

Custom Watch Vostok (case 120) collection on eBay!
all do not spread too much


----------



## arkustime

a few examples from the summer collection)a few examples from the summer collection)


----------



## vulgarhands

Love it! Great stuff here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vulgarhands

Here is my 120 on my boys wrist. Loving that dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

vulgarhands said:


> Here is my 120 on my boys wrist. Loving that dial.


That is a pers184 bezel if I'm not mistaken. The numbers appear to be machined into the bezel, giving a slight 3-D appearance.
The edge also has a nice and unique cut.


----------



## vulgarhands

mattbeme said:


> That is a pers184 bezel if I'm not mistaken. The numbers appear to be machined into the bezel, giving slight a 3-D appearance.
> The edge also has a nice and unique cut.


Yes, I fell in love with his work the first time I saw it. I feel like the machined surfaces really go well with the vintage design.


----------



## vulgarhands

This is my modified 90. Aside from the smooth bezel mod,I decided to grind lug arms into the case. Not the cleanest job but I do rather enjoy the overall appearance. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

vulgarhands said:


> This is my modified 90. Aside from the smooth bezel mod,I decided to grind lug arms into the case.....


Excellent!

You have created a 150 case.


----------



## Stereotype

arkustime said:


> View attachment 8272586
> View attachment 8272602
> View attachment 8272634
> View attachment 8272642
> View attachment 8272658
> View attachment 8272666
> how do you find such a selection



View attachment 8272602

Love this. This face normally comes with a blue minute hand and is only available in 120. You have a red minute hand and in the 090 M? Was that an additional mod? The blue hand has always stopped me purchasing it for some reason.


----------



## Alerio10

Looks great!

I'm a noob (first post but been an observer of WUS for awhile) - I'm just wondering how you went about 'grinding' (what equipment you used) the 090 case to create the lug arms?


----------



## REDSWAN13

710 with a Dr. Seikostain bezel & insert, can you spot the deliberate mistake?


----------



## jaykickboxer

REDSWAN13 said:


> 710 with a Dr. Seikostain bezel & insert, can you spot the deliberate mistake?


that's a nice watch ,is the domed crystal upside down probably not but it looks like it 
Also where can I get this model vostok ?
Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## pozitron

My Vostok with sun/moon 2432 movement.


----------



## REDSWAN13

jaykickboxer said:


> that's a nice watch ,is the domed crystal upside down probably not but it looks like it
> Also where can I get this model vostok ?
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Thanks Jay its just a standard Amphibia 710 that i have swapped the dial out with an after market bezel, the crystal is distorting the profile of the dial making it look concave, i hadnt noticed it till you pointed it out.


----------



## Stereotype

If you like the 710 Sailboat, this one's a bit special.....you can eat it!


----------



## vulgarhands

Got this guy in the water for Memorial Day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

Amphiba minimalist tool watch









ETA Pilot hands, boris bezel and a FFF bezel insert

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

REDSWAN13 said:


> 710 with a Dr. Seikostain bezel & insert, can you spot the deliberate mistake?











That's a beatiful bezel.

- What are your overall impressions of the bezel and insert ??

I have several dr.seikostain items and the quality is excellent. He is also a good seller who is easy to do business with.


----------



## particleman

Some forced patina from leaving it in a zip freezer bag for 4 hours.


----------



## SteevoLS

Simple bezel swap


----------



## mattbeme

REDSWAN13 said:


> 710 with a Dr. Seikostain bezel & insert........


I really like this bezel and insert.
I have just ordered them.


----------



## robbery

Stereotype said:


> If you like the 710 Sailboat, this one's a bit special.....you can eat it!
> 
> View attachment 8275994


This is outrageously cool! Story, please?


----------



## Stereotype

robbery said:


> This is outrageously cool! Story, please?


The cake was made for me as a special surprise by a family member. It did taste excellent. It was a real shame to cut it!

I love the sailboat. It's a real holiday, weekend watch so it was nice to have a 'Cake Homage' to that special Amphibia version.


----------



## kakefe

here is my birthday cake.. suprise from my lovely wife.. i m not sure about the brand of the watch but it really impressed me .. 









Follow me on Instagram @watchcolony !!!


----------



## robbery

Stereotype said:


> The cake was made for me as a special surprise by a family member. It did taste excellent. It was a real shame to cut it!
> 
> I love the sailboat. It's a real holiday, weekend watch so it was nice to have a 'Cake Homage' to that special Amphibia version.


Aw, that's so sweet. Your sailboat cake watch is far and away my new favorite homage watch of all time.


----------



## REDSWAN13

mattbeme said:


> I really like this bezel and insert.
> I have just ordered them.


Sorry for the delay in replying Matt, you wont be disappointed in the bezel its very well made bigger & heavier than a Boris or Arkustime & easy to install.
You were spot on regarding the black seconds hand as well the red one shot out of my tweezers as i was about to re-fit it & after half an hour on my hands & knees i gave up searching for it & had to fit the only spare (black) one i had! It gives the watch a "stealth" look i hope.


----------



## saturnine

Stereotype said:


> The cake was made for me as a special surprise by a family member. It did taste excellent. It was a real shame to cut it!
> 
> I love the sailboat. It's a real holiday, weekend watch so it was nice to have a 'Cake Homage' to that special Amphibia version.


That is some confectional artistry. I imagine that person would have had to swipe your watch in order to replicate it so well. What have you done to punish this transgression?


----------



## vulgarhands

Here is my 710. It's still a work in progress. I'm waiting for the other dial I've ordered to arrive and will post pics once it's here.










This is the dial that will go on the watch. Looking forward to the end result

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Boris' Pepsi bezel just arrived in the mail while I was out. So off with the stock bezel and on went this bezel. It went on so much easier than the one I had from him for my 710 cased Scuba Dude. It popped on so easy I thought it was not secure. Trust me, its one there. Again, great service from Boris. From Ukraine to South Carolina in 11 days including a Federal holiday yesterday. I know transit time is not in his control. But this one arrived 4 days earlier than the last one.

The stock 090 along with my "Watch of the Day" Deep Blue Sea Quest.

Old camera and bad lighting inside.
Before:









After:


----------



## mattbeme

Stereotype said:


> .........I love the sailboat. It's a real holiday, weekend watch so it was nice to have a 'Cake Homage' to that special Amphibia version.


|>

The Sailboat is one of my very favourites. I have been wearing one everyday for 8 months in either a 090 or a 710 case.









pers bezel / I painted it with nail polish / silicon strap (Wenger) / 090 case brushed


----------



## Stereotype

saturnine said:


> That is some confectional artistry. I imagine that person would have had to swipe your watch in order to replicate it so well. What have you done to punish this transgression?


I was informed that technology played it's part in the whole conspiracy. Digital photography and emails! My only punishment to the perpetrator was to eat two slices!


----------



## saturnine

Stereotype said:


> I was informed that technology played it's part in the whole conspiracy. Digital photography and emails! My only punishment to the perpetrator was to eat two slices!


You people and your new technology. I prefer my cameras just like my timepieces - analog.

Sent from my Univac using Punchcards


----------



## mattbeme

*Sailboat Mod:*


- strap: made by the Cake Strap Corporation of Volgograd 
- bezel: made of plaster by "Vladimir's Watch Bezel and Home Repair Co." in Murmansk​


----------



## BevoWatch

_The watch arrived over the weekend but I haven't been home. 
I put it all together earlier today and have been wearing it.
Not bad at all, quite pleased with how it turned out.



































b-)
​_


----------



## ThePossumKing

Soviet era 2409 with ETA Pilot hands that I 'aged'. Transplanted to a 110 case with a boris bezel and IDF bezel insert from Dagaz


----------



## hrcramirez

I bought this Amphibia on ebay for $57. Changed the cheap bracelet for a Breitling type bracelet and the bezel from AM Bezels also on ebay. Thebwatch looks awesome. Here are some pics from before and after.


----------



## hrcramirez

Looks good


----------



## BevoWatch

hrcramirez said:


> I bought this Amphibia on ebay for $57. Changed the cheap bracelet for a Breitling type bracelet and the bezel from AM Bezels also on ebay. Thebwatch looks awesome. Here are some pics from before and after.


_I agree, think it's awesome. Mine says hello! 
I was wearing it until I switched it to the new modded amphibia. I also had it on a soft rubber strap.
Simple mod that truly pays off.
Enjoy your Scuba Dude!








b-)​_


----------



## hrcramirez

That strap looks awesome. Can you post where you got it from?


----------



## amphibic




----------



## saturnine

ThePossumKing said:


> Soviet era 2409 with ETA Pilot hands that I 'aged'. Transplanted to a 110 case with a boris bezel and IDF bezel insert from Dagaz
> 
> View attachment 8294130


I like the end result but I can't help wandering what became of the original case & bezel. Us Vostok owners need to setup a swap thread ala the strap exchange for parts & pieces we no longer have a need for. I would have gladly swapped you my 110 case for your old Soviet case & bezel.


----------



## hrcramirez

It's a masterpiece! It would be interesting to do something with the old case and bezel.


----------



## kakefe

amphibic said:


> View attachment 8296658


Fantastic !!!

Follow me on Instagram @watchcolony !!!


----------



## mattbeme

ThePossumKing said:


> Soviet era 2409 with ETA Pilot *hands that I 'aged'*........


??? The photo is not very clear. What is this aging process ?


----------



## ar.javid

Hi mattbeme and other active members. A few days back, I asked for help to diagnose the problem with my amphibia's movement. Today I opened up the case back to see if I can find any visible problems like lint or something. I couldn't find anything, except I observed the balance and seconds hand seem to work but when I flip the watch to dial side up it stops. Again if I shake it starts to tick, flip it and it stops instantly. I looked at the balance wheel nothing seems to touch it, don't know whats obstructing it. Thanks


----------



## Coug76

ar.javid said:


> Hi mattbeme and other active members. A few days back, I asked for help to diagnose the problem with my amphibia's movement. Today I opened up the case back to see if I can find any visible problems like lint or something. I couldn't find anything, except I observed the balance and seconds hand seem to work but when I flip the watch to dial side up it stops. Again if I shake it starts to tick, flip it and it stops instantly. I looked at the balance wheel nothing seems to touch it, don't know whats obstructing it. Thanks


Did the watch receive any sharp blows? Do the jewel and shock mount appear to be centered? When the balance is moving, does the wheel move smoothly and in a flat plane?


----------



## ar.javid

Thanks for the reply Coug76. Yes it seems mounted fine, the wheel is moving smoothly and in horizontal plane. It never received any sharp blows to best of my knowledge.


----------



## mattbeme

ar.javid said:


> Hi mattbeme and other active members. A few days back, I asked for help to diagnose the problem with my amphibia's movement. Today I opened up the case back to see if I can find any visible problems like lint or something. I couldn't find anything, except I observed the balance and seconds hand seem to work but when I flip the watch to dial side up it stops. Again if I shake it starts to tick, flip it and it stops instantly. I looked at the balance wheel nothing seems to touch it, don't know whats obstructing it. Thanks


This was your original post:



ar.javid said:


> To the watch gurus here. I recently did a dial swap on my amphibia. Relumed hands. The lume on hands was thick, hour and minute was sticking together. Removed and relumed with enough clearance. Watch was ticking for couple of hours and it stopped. Opened it again, the movement has stopped working. What could be the problem??. Request your tips on diagnosing the problem and rectifying it. Thanks


As Coug76 suggests, the problem could be with the Balance wheel system. Sometimes one end of the Balance staff can break or bend or there could be a problem with one of the jewels. Perhaps you accidentally pressed your finger or thumb against the side of the Balance wheel when you were replacing the dial. This could cause one of the problems mentioned.


----------



## ar.javid

Yes, I could have pressed the balance wheel. 
The wheel seems to work normal, it rotates in line, the staff looks perpendicular to it centered, I looked it under a loop even the wheel does not have any bends or anything. It just stops like there is a break instantly when I flip it. It works even when I hold it vertically.


----------



## REDSWAN13

My latest attempt at a mod didnt quite go to plan first off i lost the red seconds hand & now i find 2 lume dots had detached themselves from the dial & were stuck to the inside of the crystal! When took the movement out of the case & checked the rest i found another 3 were loose & fell off with a nudge of a toothpick.
12 - 4 no lume dots 5,7 -11 stuck tight,









Never mind its all part of the joy of modding, do i leave as is or buy another dial?
The 710 "Stealth" Amphibia.


----------



## chefmateo

Never gave these watches much interest in their stock form. However some of these mods are sick!!! My interest is certainly peaked!


----------



## ThePossumKing

saturnine said:


> I like the end result but I can't help wandering what became of the original case & bezel. Us Vostok owners need to setup a swap thread ala the strap exchange for parts & pieces we no longer have a need for. I would have gladly swapped you my 110 case for your old Soviet case & bezel.


I've probably got 3 or 4 470 cases with stems and bezels sitting in my parts drawer. I'd be glad to trade them for 100, 110 or 710 cases.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

REDSWAN13 said:


> My latest attempt at a mod didnt quite go to plan first off i lost the red seconds hand & now i find 2 lume dots had detached themselves from the dial & were stuck to the inside of the crystal! When took the movement out of the case & checked the rest i found another 3 were loose & fell off with a nudge of a toothpick.
> 12 - 4 no lume dots 5,7 -11 stuck tight,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind its all part of the joy of modding, do i leave as is or buy another dial?
> The 710 "Stealth" Amphibia.


I always find random lume dots laying around after modding a new Anphibia. I just pick the remaining ones off with a fingernail. It's not like they work that well anyways

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

ThePossumKing said:


> I've probably got 3 or 4 470 cases with stems and bezels sitting in my parts drawer. I'd be glad to trade them for 100, 110 or 710 cases.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll take one then. Does it bother you that I brushed the case? I attempted to recreate a sunburst pattern ala the original tonneau case. It's decent looking, although admittedly the first attempt I made of such; I'm sure it could be polished back out.

Would you like the original bezel as well? It has the stem, gasket & caseback. It's like new, only had it for a month before swapping the movement to another case. I can share pictures if you like.

I don't suppose you have any Soviet Tonneau cases in decent shape?

How about movements? 

I would be happy to take any old dials no one has a need for as well. Soviet preferred. Green a plus; unless it is mildew.


----------



## mattbeme

REDSWAN13 said:


> ...... 2 lume dots had detached themselves from the dial & were stuck to the inside of the crystal! When took the movement out of the case & checked the rest i found another 3 were loose & fell off with a nudge of a toothpick.....
> 
> do i leave as is or buy another dial?


You can glue the dots back onto the dial with CA (Crazy) glue.

Why not buy lume and add new lume dots?

Since you enjoy modding these you should learn to lume dials and hands. You can buy lume which is better than that which
Vostok uses.

Lume will often adhere better to a rougher surface. Before adding new lume to create dots, I like to remove the paint, or partly remove it, on the spot where the lume will be placed. You can use a small sharp or rough tool such as a needle, pin, small drill bit, the point of a small knife, the tip of a watchmakers' screwdriver etc.


----------



## REDSWAN13

Yes Matt i did think about trying to re-lume but decided against because A. never done it before B. didnt think i would get new lume to match the original.


----------



## mattbeme

REDSWAN13 said:


> Yes Matt i did think about trying to re-lume but decided against because A. never done it before B. didnt think i would get new lume to match the original.


It's easier than you think. You're a Liverpudlian, the Pride of Merseyside, you can do it.

You can remove the remaining dots then re-lume them all. They all will then be the same colour. If you have an old dial of any brand, you can use it to practice. Dial dots are easy.

That particular dial is not often found for sale, so it may be a while before you can buy another one.


----------



## mattbeme

These are new parts now available for purchase

- the crown is solid Stainless Steel versus the standard crown
which is made of brass with a thin stainless steel cover

- the Blank Rear Cover can be brought to any engraving service if you want 
a personal custom message or image placed onto it. This would 
create a watch which you can give as a gift

-------------------------------------------------

Sellers:

Meranom: all parts

favinov: White Date Wheel at 6
asap31: White Date Wheel at 6 (only with purchase of a dial with date window at 6)

- it is not known if all parts will be available from sellers beyond Meranom

-------------------------

I have ordered all these parts except the gold tension ring with crystal.
I will post a short review when I receive them.

(I ordered the blank case back because I will have it custom engraved for a gift)


----------



## Stereotype

mattbeme said:


> View attachment 8303362
> 
> 
> I have ordered all these parts except the gold tension ring with crystal.
> I will post a short review when I receive them.
> 
> (I ordered the blank case back because I will have it custom engraved for a gift)


Love that Matt. Show us some pictures when you've installed them.


----------



## dmnc

Apologies for my awful photography skills but thought I'd share a couple more mods (or at least swip swapping of parts) I did this evening.

The photo really fails to convey it, but the smooth bezel on the old tonneau case looks fantastic.

I'm also a fan of the old black bezels. Does anyone know if the new ones Meranom sells are the same or slightly bigger? I'm struggling to tell from the photos.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

saturnine said:


> I'll take one then. Does it bother you that I brushed the case? I attempted to recreate a sunburst pattern ala the original tonneau case. It's decent looking, although admittedly the first attempt I made of such; I'm sure it could be polished back out.
> 
> Would you like the original bezel as well? It has the stem, gasket & caseback. It's like new, only had it for a month before swapping the movement to another case. I can share pictures if you like.
> 
> I don't suppose you have any Soviet Tonneau cases in decent shape?
> 
> How about movements?
> 
> I would be happy to take any old dials no one has a need for as well. Soviet preferred. Green a plus; unless it is mildew.


Sent you a PM


----------



## ThePossumKing

mattbeme said:


> ??? The photo is not very clear. What is this aging process ?


I coat the lume of the hands with the dregs of a cup of tea and bake them at 225 for about an hour. Gives the lume a brownish tint that matches the aged lume of the dial fairly well. One day I will actually learn how to relume, and get that ivory color I've been lusting after


----------



## REDSWAN13

mattbeme said:


> It's easier than you think. You're a Liverpudlian, the Pride of Merseyside, you can do it.
> 
> You can remove the remaining dots then re-lume them all. They all will then be the same colour. If you have an old dial of any brand, you can use it to practice. Dial dots are easy.
> 
> That particular dial is not often found for sale, so it may be a while before you can buy another one.


Haha Matt your very persuasive mate i am now looking at lume kits!!


----------



## ThePossumKing

REDSWAN13 said:


> Haha Matt your very persuasive mate i am now looking at lume kits!!


Stay away from the junk at watchlume.com. Biggest waste of $20 ever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

ThePossumKing said:


> Stay away from the junk at watchlume.com. Biggest waste of $20 ever


GlowInc.com is also difficult to use. Very bright but difficult to apply to hands.


----------



## mattbeme

New bezels from _zavar011_ (ebay - Israel)

- these are Seiko insert bezels: use any Seiko insert made for _SKX007 or 7002
_

- seller is a partner of _saltua2014_ (ebay - Ukraine)
-- the same bezels sold at zavar011 are often sold by saltua2014


----------



## Stereotype

mattbeme said:


> View attachment 8310706
> 
> 
> New bezels from _zavar011_ (ebay - Israel)
> 
> - these are Seiko insert bezels: use any Seiko insert made for _SKX007 or 7002
> _
> 
> - seller is a partner of _saltua2014_ (ebay - Ukraine)
> -- the same bezels sold at zavar011 are often sold by saltua2014


It just gets better and better! The possibilities to mod are becoming endless! There are now so many bezel & insert options available we will have this thread up to match the 'Show Your Amphibia's' in no time at all!


----------



## mattbeme

Stereotype said:


> It just gets better and better! The possibilities to mod are becoming endless! There are now so many bezel & insert options available we will have this thread up to match the 'Show Your Amphibia's' in no time at all!


Yes!

And more to come:

- dr.seikostain will soon be receiving a new supply of 2 very nice bezels: 
The 'Shark Tooth' and the 'Redneck: Deep Cut'

It is a full time job researching the entire subject of Amphibia buying and modding!


----------



## Stereotype

mattbeme said:


> Yes!
> 
> And more to come:
> 
> - dr.seikostain will soon be receiving a new supply of 2 very nice bezels:
> The 'Shark Tooth' and the 'Redneck: Deep Cut'
> 
> It is a full time job researching the entire subject of Amphibia buying and modding!


Agreed Matt, I've got an 'Atlas One Polished' which is excellent quality. I like the look of the 'Atlas One Cold Steel' which I was thinking would look good on an 090 brushed. Looking forward to the new ones you mention.

I'm going to get one of the bronze bezels you posted earlier for my Komandirskie and use a red marine insert. Bronze should match the red black and green face hopefully. . (Are we allowed to discuss Komandirskie's here?


----------



## fofofomin

Stereotype said:


> Agreed Matt, I've got an 'Atlas One Polished' which is excellent quality. I like the look of the 'Atlas One Cold Steel' which I was thinking would look good on an 090 brushed. Looking forward to the new ones you mention.
> 
> I'm going to get one of the bronze bezels you posted earlier for my Komandirskie and use a red marine insert. Bronze should match the red black and green face hopefully. . (Are we allowed to discuss Komandirskie's here?


Red sounds like it would work, I'm going to order a shark tooth dragon now in Bronze maybe ss as well for another mod

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

Stereotype said:


> Agreed Matt, I've got an 'Atlas One Polished' which is excellent quality. I like the look of the 'Atlas One Cold Steel' which I was thinking would look good on an 090 brushed. Looking forward to the new ones you mention.
> 
> I'm going to get one of the bronze bezels you posted earlier for my Komandirskie and use a red marine insert. Bronze should match the red black and green face hopefully. . (Are we allowed to discuss Komandirskie's here?





fofofomin said:


> Red sounds like it would work, I'm going to order a shark tooth dragon now in Bronze maybe ss as well for another mod


I look forward to seeing these!

I have ordered the Dark Orange 'Scandi' insert and Atlas bezel from dr. seikostain.

I'm anxious to see those bronze bezels on your mods. Bronze develops more of a brown patina versus the green-brown of brass. Should be nice.
I have several Matt Brace bronze 'Clean' bezels and although bronze does not pair well with some dials and straps, it does create a very unique combination that you will not find anywhere else.

Yes, Komandirskie discussion is good. Unfortunately, this thread is dominated by Amphibias but I suppose that is due to their greater popularity.
There are some great Komandiskie dials which can be purchased separately. It would be nice to see more of these installed into Amphibias.


----------



## LF78

mattbeme said:


> - the crown is solid Stainless Steel versus the standard crown
> which is made of brass with a thin stainless steel cover


"For 71, 42, 96 cases": no version for 100 & 120 yet? Wonderful news anyway


----------



## nsomerv

I heard from Yobokies that he is making vostok paddle hands, will be available in about a month


----------



## theretroshave

mattbeme said:


> Yes, Komandirskie discussion is good. Unfortunately, this thread is dominated by Amphibias but I suppose that is due to their greater popularity.
> There are some great Komandiskie dials which can be purchased separately. It would be nice to see more of these installed into Amphibias.


Good to hear. I've got an Amphibia with a Komandirskie dial that I'm waiting to share here until I receive and install my black date ring from Meranom. I like to call it my Amphibirskie.

Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

nsomerv said:


> I heard from Yobokies that he is making vostok paddle hands, will be available in about a month


Big, if true.

So if I replaced the caseback and crown gaskets in a vintage case, should I be confident in the original 200m WR claim? Would the seal around the original crystal be a concern? If so, what is the method for replacing the crystal? I've not seen a detailed explanation of the process. I have seen the crystals & gaskets for sale, but not sure how to go about installing them.


----------



## BevoWatch

_TGIF comrades!
My KISS Amphibia mod came close to being chosen for today.
It will get its turn.








Have a wonderful Friday and weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Stereotype

mattbeme said:


> I look forward to seeing these!
> 
> I have ordered the Dark Orange 'Scandi' insert and Atlas bezel from dr. seikostain.
> 
> I'm anxious to see those bronze bezels on your mods. Bronze develops more of a brown patina versus the green-brown of brass. Should be nice.
> I have several Matt Brace bronze 'Clean' bezels and although bronze does not pair well with some dials and straps, it does create a very unique combination that you will not find anywhere else.
> 
> Yes, Komandirskie discussion is good. Unfortunately, this thread is dominated by Amphibias but I suppose that is due to their greater popularity.
> There are some great Komandiskie dials which can be purchased separately. It would be nice to see more of these installed into Amphibias.


That's a good point Matt. Are the movements interchangeable? If so? One assumes you double the water resistance immediately swapping from a Dirskie to a Fibia. Did I read somewhere that the crystal is thicker in the Amphibia? I know the K35 is very similar to the 100 but has a brushed appearance. Shame there are not more Amphibia's with that look.


----------



## mattbeme

LF78 said:


> "For 71, 42, 96 cases": no version for 100 & 120 yet? Wonderful news anyway


Yes. I forgot to mention this.

I assume Meranom will soon sell the correct sizes for : 060, 090, 100 and 110

120 stem is the same as 420,710 and 960


----------



## mattbeme

Stereotype said:


> ....... Are the movements interchangeable? If so? One assumes you double the water resistance immediately swapping from a Dirskie to a Fibia. Did I read somewhere that the crystal is thicker in the Amphibia? I know the K35 is very similar to the 100 but has a brushed appearance. Shame there are not more Amphibia's with that look.


All Vostok movements will fit into all modern Amphibia cases. No modifications are necessary.

So, 2409 and 2414 Komandirskie movements will fit. No modifications are necessary.

All Vostok Auto. movements will not fit into Komandirskie cases because the case back is not tall enough.
Some vintage Komandirskie had Auto. movements and therefore have the necessary case back.

The new K35 Komandirskie use Auto. movements.

Crystal: 
- Amphibia crystal is 3mm thick. Thicker than Komandirskie.
- Amphibia uses a tension / compression ring on the crystal, Komandirskie does not.

This difference creates greater water resistance in the Amphibia versus the Komadirskie (including the K35)

If you like Komandirskies but you don't like the lower water resistance or the chromed brass case:

- you can install the entire dial and movement, as a single assembly, into an Amphibia case 
-- you must use the movement ring which is installed in the Amphibia case
-- you must use the Amphibia stem which is completely compatible with the 2409 and 2414 Komadirskie movements

- you can also install Komandirskie bezels onto Amphibia case.


----------



## LF78

mattbeme said:


> 120 stem is the same as 420,710 and 960


Good to know!


----------



## mattbeme

saturnine said:


> 1. if I replaced the caseback and crown gaskets in a vintage case, should I be confident in the original 200m WR claim?
> 
> 2. Would the seal around the original crystal be a concern?
> 
> 3. If so, what is the method for replacing the crystal?


1. and 2. : IF the crystal is still seated tightly, and the gaskets are replaced: Yes, the watch will reach its original rated WR

- vintage watches should first have a water leak test, after replacing the gaskets.

If you want to dive, you should have a water pressure
test performed by a watch maker.

If you are simply swimming etc., you can perform a simple water leak test:

- remove movement / dial
- place a ball of coloured paper into the case
- install caseback
- install stem
- place watch into a tall jar or tall pot of water: let stand 1 hr.
- remove / dry the outside of the case completely / remove the paper, noting how it is positioned 
- if paper has wet spots, note where the spots originated 
-- this will help to indentify the area of the watch which is leaking 
-- if there is a leak, then the crystal is not sealing properly and should be replaced

2. Replacing Amphibia Crystal:

- these links will help

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/help-crystal-installation-2433273.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/how-...phibian-crystal-953488.html?highlight=Crystal


----------



## saturnine

mattbeme said:


> 1. and 2. : IF the crystal is still seated tightly, and the gaskets are replaced: Yes, the watch will reach its original rated WR
> 
> - vintage watches should first have a water leak test, after replacing the gaskets.
> 
> If you want to dive, you should have a water pressure
> test performed by a watch maker.
> 
> If you are simply swimming etc., you can perform a simple water leak test:
> 
> - remove movement / dial
> - place a ball of coloured paper into the case
> - install caseback
> - install stem
> - place watch into a tall jar or tall pot of water: let stand 1 hr.
> - remove / dry the outside of the case completely / remove the paper, noting how it is positioned
> - if paper has wet spots, note where the spots originated
> -- this will help to indentify the area of the watch which is leaking
> -- if there is a leak, then the crystal is not sealing properly and should be replaced
> 
> 2. Replacing Amphibia Crystal:
> 
> - these links will help
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/help-crystal-installation-2433273.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/how-...phibian-crystal-953488.html?highlight=Crystal


Thank you. Not diving, just swimming. The colored paper test is a good idea! Vintage crowns use the same gaskets available today?

However, I am having trouble determining where the tension ring would go and how it is installed. I have a crystal press, don't really want to invest in a crystal lift also. Is it absolutely necessary to remove/replace amphibia crystals?


----------



## mattbeme

saturnine said:


> Vintage crowns use the same gaskets available today?
> 
> However, I am having trouble determining where the tension ring would go and how it is installed. I have a crystal press, don't really want to invest in a crystal lift also. Is it absolutely necessary to remove/replace amphibia crystals?


I'm not sure if the vintage crowns use the same size gasket as the modern crowns.

The tension ring simply sits in the bottom lip of the crystal.

You can use a crystal press to install the crystal. Some prefer a crystal lift, others use a press.

The crystal only needs to be replaced if it is not sealing properly and is creating a water leak. Also, if it has a very deep scratch which cannot be removed without seriously weakening it or it is cracked, it must be replaced.


----------



## LF78

KGB flights back to MI6


----------



## LF78

LF78 said:


> KGB flights back to MI6


*flights


----------



## Stereotype

Great information Thanks Matt


----------



## veberz




----------



## saturnine

veberz said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8330330&d=1465057150"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


That green dial is a beauty. Vintage from the bay?


----------



## veberz

Yes, truth
cvitochek | ebay


----------



## Obik

I am not completely sure. Cvitochek sells some fake dials. I don't know what it is in this case.


----------



## veberz

fake... not fake? its perfect reissue for 2209

and .. what is in this case? it is art!

sorry. i dont speake englih. roskiy chut-chut


----------



## laff79

Some of you guys are hittin these mods outta the park. Kudos


----------



## fofofomin

This was my very first vostok that started it all, I lightly moded it by swapping the bezel to a dot dash. Here it is pictured with my custom Mosin nagant ammo pouch strap made by myself. Thinking I like the dot dash bezel more then it's original, alot cleaner look contrasted against my rough frayed strap.

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartig

Obik said:


> I am not completely sure. Cvitochek sells some fake dials. I don't know what it is in this case.


Most likely fake/reproduction, since the indices are perfectly square (and not painted as they should be). Also the dial font is ever so slightly different on these modern ones.


----------



## mattbeme

Obik said:


> I am not completely sure. Cvitkchek sells some fake dials. I don't know what it is in this case.





Hartig said:


> Most likely fake/reproduction, since the indices are perfectly square (and not painted as they should be). Also the dial font is ever so slightly different on these modern ones.


Simple: they are not fakes. They are clearly listed as 'New'. Not 'New Old Stock' (NOS). 
Therefore, the dials are new reproductions of vintage dials. Nothing is hidden from the buyer.

I have several reproduction dials from cvitochek2014 and the quality is excellent.
Are there minor differences between his dials and the originals? Yes, but the differences are not important for buyers who are not trying to build an exact duplicate of a vintage model.

Enjoy them for what they are.


----------



## saturnine

Hartig said:


> Most likely fake/reproduction, since the indices are perfectly square (and not painted as they should be).


Sounds like he/she could teach the Vostok factory something.


----------



## saturnine

mattbeme said:


> I'm not sure if the vintage crowns use the same size gasket as the modern crowns.
> 
> The tension ring simply sits in the bottom lip of the crystal.
> 
> You can use a crystal press to install the crystal. Some prefer a crystal lift, others use a press.
> 
> The crystal only needs to be replaced if it is not sealing properly and is creating a water leak. Also, if it has a very deep scratch which cannot be removed without seriously weakening it or it is cracked, it must be replaced.


Helpful as always. Thank you.


----------



## Derek N

Just completed my Amphibia 1967 reissue homage mod. : )


----------



## saturnine

Derek N said:


> Just completed my Amphibia 1967 reissue homage mod. : )


That looks fantastic. The case looks just like the original; is it a basic 090 case? If so, my compliments to whomever completed the brushing.


----------



## Coug76

saturnine said:


> That looks fantastic. The case looks just like the original; is it a basic 090 case? If so, my compliments to whomever completed the brushing.


It looks like a vintage 119 tonneau case with its 18mm lugs. Nice job.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## saturnine

Coug76 said:


> It looks like a vintage 119 tonneau case with its 18mm lugs. Nice job.
> 
> Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


Can those vintage cases be polished up a bit with a cape cod without affecting/damaging the brushing pattern?


----------



## Derek N

That is an original mint condition Tonneau case; which is why the sunburst brushing looks like the original. : )
I did polish the sides to match the '67 reissue.


----------



## Coug76

saturnine said:


> Can those vintage cases be polished up a bit with a cape cod without affecting/damaging the brushing pattern?


I've never tried to play with the surface finish.

I've got a lot purchase of parts watches and cases including an utterly revolting 119 case awaiting departure at Vnukovo.

If I have a bit of extra time I might test out your idea.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## Obik

mattbeme said:


> Simple: they are not fakes. They are clearly listed as 'New'. Not 'New Old Stock' (NOS).
> Therefore, the dials are new reproductions of vintage dials. Nothing is hidden from the buyer.


 But it say "Made in USSR" while it was made in Russia - for me it is fake. I am not against using it in mods. I think about using one of his/her dials in my komandirskie mod, but using it in vintage watch is a big NO.


----------



## mattbeme

Obik said:


> But it say "Made in USSR" while it was made in Russia - for me it is fake. I am not against using it in mods. I think about using one of his/her dials in my komandirskie mod, but using it in vintage watch is a big NO.


That makes sense. If someone wants to restore a vintage watch and they want to keep all parts authentic, then yes, an authentic, vintage dial is necessary.


----------



## Hartig

mattbeme said:


> Simple: they are not fakes. They are clearly listed as 'New'. Not 'New Old Stock' (NOS).
> Therefore, the dials are new reproductions of vintage dials. Nothing is hidden from the buyer.
> 
> I have several reproduction dials from cvitochek2014 and the quality is excellent.
> Are there minor differences between his dials and the originals? Yes, but the differences are not important for buyers who are not trying to build an exact duplicate of a vintage model.
> 
> Enjoy them for what they are.


I totally agree with your opinion, but I did not see the ebay listing so I did not know what they were listed as. For all I know, the dial or watch could have been sold listed as "vintage", which unfortunately happens. In those cases, I think it's fair to call them "fake".

I myself have a few reproduction komandirskie dials (the "military" design with numbers), and I am happy with them.


----------



## JonS1967

Derek N said:


> Just completed my Amphibia 1967 reissue homage mod. : )


Awesome job!! Looks fantastic. Congrats on your good work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bauta

Are the reproduction dials produced by Vostok?


----------



## Obik

As far as I know - no 

Wysłane z mojego GT-I9100 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## mariomart

Hartig said:


> I totally agree with your opinion, but I did not see the ebay listing so I did not know what they were listed as. For all I know, the dial or watch could have been sold listed as "vintage", which unfortunately happens. In those cases, I think it's fair to call them "fake".
> 
> I myself have a few reproduction komandirskie dials (the "military" design with numbers), and I am happy with them.


I'm perfectly happy with my "fake" dial. It's the only part of the watch that isn't original, and It's my favourite everyday wearer


----------



## saturnine

Regardless of the authenticity, I am happy to have found another source for Vostok dials. My thanks to Veberz for bringing this seller to my attention.


----------



## croarcher

What about the dia 29,4mm of cvitochek's dials?


----------



## saturnine

Tom Morrisey said:


> As a diver, I have wondered: why do the dottie bezels have the red dots on the wrong side? Convention is to have them on the right, for timing short bottom times (deep dives).


I was searching for something else but came upon this thread which touches on a theory of it (pg2). Haven't found any other explanation.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/purpose-pepsi-bezel-657062.html


----------



## mattbeme

Bauta said:


> Are the reproduction dials produced by Vostok?


It appears that most reproduction dials for any Russian watch are produced in Ukraine.


----------



## mattbeme

croarcher said:


> What about the dia 29,4mm of cvitochek's dials?


The 29.4 mm Vostok dials will fit into the modern Amphibia and Komadirskie cases. They will fit onto the 24xx movements.

I have recently tried this and can verify it.


----------



## saturnine

Perhaps I am spending too much time on ebay looking for vintage Vostoks, but I believe I have found discrepancies in a particular vintage Amphibian listed as "All Genuine". I would not have thought anything of this until these unofficial reproduction dials were brought to my attention.









First off, the case & bezel appear to be in phenomenal condition which would be very difficult to reproduce. But that dial looks too perfect in all aspects to be "All genuine" according to other examples on ebay.

The Dial

I am no expert, but I have never seen this exact dial before. It is extremely clean and has even color.
Notice the lume dots are perfectly spherical and perfectly placed. They do not look hand applied as we know Vostok lume is. They are not visibly crumbly due to age.
The indices are much longer than other Soviet examples.
The Hands

The part of the minute hand that connects to the pinion is more elongated and shaped differently than what I am familiar with. The end is also more elongated. This is also different than my modern Amphibian.
The triangle of the hour hand (difficult to see in this image but can be seen in other listings from the same seller) also looks to have taller sides than authentic Vostok hands of the era (including modern).
Both hands appear slightly wider/have larger lume openings.
The lume pip on the second hand does not match the rest of the watch in condition nor lume color (from Mattbeme's helpful guide we know that there is no easy replacement for Vostok second hands).

-In general the overall appearance looks to be higher quality than vintage Vostok ;-)

Compare to a vintage example from a well-known Amphibia ebay seller.









Now, this example is still under $100 so if not all genuine, it's still a good buy if you're not expecting authenticity. But due to these other reproduction dials (which match this in precision), perhaps we are starting to see some watches that are trying to be passed off as fully genuine when in fact they are not?

Thoughts? Does anyone care, given their price range? Or am I wrong?


----------



## Hartig

I have already seen a number of watches listed as "genuine vintage" but with modern dials. So unfortunately, that does happen.

Did not stop me from buying one though, a cheap running watch in good/great condition. And if I would not like the new dial later on it's not impossible to find a vintage replacement.


----------



## mattbeme

.
Saturnine,

I think the H and M hands of photo #1 are older than those of the photo #2.

The 1st photo hands may be a 'transitional' form which was produced between the vintage era and the new, modern hands we now see.

Yet, the new M hand also has the same elongated end as that of #1.

The new M hand has more narrow lume area than #1.

The new H and M hands are same as #2 but the M hand has an elongated end same as #1.

Very confusing.

Here are the new hands sold by Meranom. These are genuine Vostok.
They appear to be the same as sold by other sellers such as Favinov, so perhaps these are also genuine Vostok.















Meranom Favinov

I have purchased and installed hands from Meranom, Zenitar and Favinov and I can say that the quality of all is equally excellent.
All the hands fit perfectly.


----------



## mattbeme

saturnine said:


> First off, the case & bezel appear to be in phenomenal condition which would be very difficult to reproduce. But that dial looks too perfect in all aspects to be "All genuine" according to other examples on ebay.
> 
> The Dial
> 
> I am no expert, but I have never seen this exact dial before. It is extremely clean and has even color.
> Notice the lume dots are perfectly spherical and perfectly placed. They do not look hand applied as we know Vostok lume is. They are not visibly crumbly due to age.
> The indices are much longer than other Soviet examples.
> 
> In general the overall appearance looks to be higher quality than vintage Vostok ;-)
> 
> .....under $100 so if not all genuine, it's still a good buy if you're not expecting authenticity. But due to these other reproduction dials (which match this in precision), perhaps we are starting to see some watches that are trying to be passed off as fully genuine when in fact they are not?
> 
> Thoughts? Does anyone care, given their price range? Or am I wrong?


The bezel: 
- it is possible that it has been re-chromed

The dial:
- I think it is a reproduction. I have seen that one for sale within the past year, perhaps from cvitochek2014

Yes, the overall appearance and quality is impressive.

Certainly, it is now a good era to buy a vintage Amphibia or Komadirskie and purchase a reproduction dial and new hands for it. 
You will have a reproduction 'vintage' model with a good dial and hands; not a dial which is corroded and faded with horrible lume.

Not everyone wants to wear a completely genuine, vintage watch. 
Many of us want the vintage dials without the old and damaged appearance. 
Dial producers are now making it easy for us to have these dials.

Of course, it is very dishonest for sellers to sell a dial or watch as 'genuine vintage' if it is in reality a reproduction.

The possibilities and choices for Vostok enthusiasts continues to grow. 
At the same time, the possiblities and choices for dishonest sellers is also growing.

Anyone who wants to buy a vintage Vostok or a reproduction dial, should educate themself and be careful.

If you have any concerns or doubts about a particular seller, watch or dial: post your questions in the forum.
- please provide photos


----------



## ThePossumKing

saturnine said:


> Perhaps I am spending too much time on ebay looking for vintage Vostoks, but I believe I have found discrepancies in a particular vintage Amphibian listed as "All Genuine". I would not have thought anything of this until these unofficial reproduction dials were brought to my attention.
> 
> View attachment 8350866
> 
> 
> First off, the case & bezel appear to be in phenomenal condition which would be very difficult to reproduce. But that dial looks too perfect in all aspects to be "All genuine" according to other examples on ebay.
> 
> The Dial
> 
> I am no expert, but I have never seen this exact dial before. It is extremely clean and has even color.
> Notice the lume dots are perfectly spherical and perfectly placed. They do not look hand applied as we know Vostok lume is. They are not visibly crumbly due to age.
> The indices are much longer than other Soviet examples.
> The Hands
> 
> The part of the minute hand that connects to the pinion is more elongated and shaped differently than what I am familiar with. The end is also more elongated. This is also different than my modern Amphibian.
> The triangle of the hour hand (difficult to see in this image but can be seen in other listings from the same seller) also looks to have taller sides than authentic Vostok hands of the era (including modern).
> Both hands appear slightly wider/have larger lume openings.
> The lume pip on the second hand does not match the rest of the watch in condition nor lume color (from Mattbeme's helpful guide we know that there is no easy replacement for Vostok second hands).
> 
> -In general the overall appearance looks to be higher quality than vintage Vostok ;-)
> 
> Compare to a vintage example from a well-known Amphibia ebay seller.
> 
> View attachment 8350858
> 
> 
> Now, this example is still under $100 so if not all genuine, it's still a good buy if you're not expecting authenticity. But due to these other reproduction dials (which match this in precision), perhaps we are starting to see some watches that are trying to be passed off as fully genuine when in fact they are not?
> 
> Thoughts? Does anyone care, given their price range? Or am I wrong?


Chinese replacement hands, reprinted (or fake) dial, bezel from a new model Amphibia. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think 2209/119 models were ever marked as antimagnetic either. I'd rather have a faded original that I can mod, than some 'restored' watch that is passed off as original


----------



## ThePossumKing

saturnine said:


> Perhaps I am spending too much time on ebay looking for vintage Vostoks, but I believe I have found discrepancies in a particular vintage Amphibian listed as "All Genuine". I would not have thought anything of this until these unofficial reproduction dials were brought to my attention.
> 
> View attachment 8350866
> 
> 
> First off, the case & bezel appear to be in phenomenal condition which would be very difficult to reproduce. But that dial looks too perfect in all aspects to be "All genuine" according to other examples on ebay.
> 
> The Dial
> 
> I am no expert, but I have never seen this exact dial before. It is extremely clean and has even color.
> Notice the lume dots are perfectly spherical and perfectly placed. They do not look hand applied as we know Vostok lume is. They are not visibly crumbly due to age.
> The indices are much longer than other Soviet examples.
> The Hands
> 
> The part of the minute hand that connects to the pinion is more elongated and shaped differently than what I am familiar with. The end is also more elongated. This is also different than my modern Amphibian.
> The triangle of the hour hand (difficult to see in this image but can be seen in other listings from the same seller) also looks to have taller sides than authentic Vostok hands of the era (including modern).
> Both hands appear slightly wider/have larger lume openings.
> The lume pip on the second hand does not match the rest of the watch in condition nor lume color (from Mattbeme's helpful guide we know that there is no easy replacement for Vostok second hands).
> 
> -In general the overall appearance looks to be higher quality than vintage Vostok ;-)
> 
> Compare to a vintage example from a well-known Amphibia ebay seller.
> 
> View attachment 8350858
> 
> 
> Now, this example is still under $100 so if not all genuine, it's still a good buy if you're not expecting authenticity. But due to these other reproduction dials (which match this in precision), perhaps we are starting to see some watches that are trying to be passed off as fully genuine when in fact they are not?
> 
> Thoughts? Does anyone care, given their price range? Or am I wrong?


Chinese replacement hands, reprinted (or fake) dial, bezel from a new model Amphibia. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think 2209/119 models were ever marked as antimagnetic either. I'd rather have a faded original that I can mod, than some 'restored' watch that is passed off as original


----------



## mattbeme

ThePossumKing said:


> Chinese replacement hands, reprinted (or fake) dial, bezel from a new model Amphibia. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think 2209/119 models were ever marked as antimagnetic either. I'd rather have a faded original that I can mod, than some 'restored' watch that is passed off as original










1. reproduction dial
Chinese hands? Probably. You can replace them with authentic hands. They don't look bad though.









2. Authentic Vintage: same dial but with different colour pattern.
Note: some of these models were 'Anti-magnetic'.

So, Dial: looks like a well made reproduction which is true to the original. 
AFAIK, that dial was available in both colour combinations: dark blue with dark grey ring or the dark grey with light blue ring.


----------



## ThePossumKing

mattbeme said:


> View attachment 8353274
> 
> 1. reproduction dial
> Chinese hands? Probably. You can replace them with authentic hands. They don't look bad though.
> 
> View attachment 8353226
> 
> 
> 2. Authentic Vintage: same dial but with different colour pattern.
> Note: some of these models were 'Anti-magnetic'


These dials were used in antimagnetic models in the 370 and 470 cases, which I have seen, but I have never seen an antimagnetic model in a 119 case. AFAIK, Vostok never put a 2409 in a 119 case and never made a 2209 antimagnetic model


----------



## particleman

I stripped the chrome bezel
Found a antimagnetic automatic case back and put a new auto movement in it


----------



## amphibic

ThePossumKing said:


> Chinese replacement hands, reprinted (or fake) dial, bezel from a new model Amphibia. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think 2209/119 models were ever marked as antimagnetic either. I'd rather have a faded original that I can mod, than some 'restored' watch that is passed off as original


I agree with you except one thing.
here is my 119 case with antimagnetic inscription
http://2209su.blogspot.com.tr/2012/07/vostok-amphibian-tonneau-case-type-119_3074.html


----------



## mattbeme

ThePossumKing said:


> These dials were used in antimagnetic models in the 370 and 470 cases, which I have seen, but I have never seen an antimagnetic model in a 119 case. AFAIK, Vostok never put a 2409 in a 119 case and never made a 2209 antimagnetic model


 I was focused more on the reproduction dial and whether or not it is a reproduction of an authentic dial.

The bezel on the 119 in the photo also appears to be too narrow to be a modern bezel.


----------



## 12toneman

I switched the hands to black. the original ones were too hard to read against white dial (and the second hand against the red portions of the dial.) Now I just gotta get the date back to today.


----------



## theretroshave

I finally received my black date rings from Meranom, not that shipping took very long, I was just waiting impatiently. I transplanted the dial from a Komandirskie 811172 into a 420 case, added a smooth bezel and black date ring from Meranom, and put the watch on a 20mm perforated "Rider" rally strap from Sectime. I still want to put a flat vintage Amphibia case back on, and possibly blast the case. I call it an Amphibirskie. 
I'm also hoping to do a matching version with the gold accented dial (819179), in a 420 case, but with a bronze smooth bezel with a profile similar to the short height one from Meranom that I put on this one. Anyone know of a maker who will do a similar one for me? Have a great day everyone! 

































Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

Due to the graciousness of ThePossumKing, my Ministry 710289...









...has gone back in time to become a 470289.









I really like the Ministry case, but never cared for the 22mm lugs. These vintage cases are perfect & I believe this Sub/anchor dial is an ideal match. One of the few modern dials that really hasn't changed from the originals.

And just because, here's my 420750 on perlon relaxing in the evening sun.


----------



## mattbeme

theretroshave said:


> .......... a bronze smooth bezel with a profile similar to the short height one from Meranom that I put on this one.
> 
> Anyone know of a maker who will do a similar one for me?


MattBrace

pers184

- send them a photo of what you want.

Could you post a photo of the profile of your bezel?

I own smooth bezels from MattBrace and Dave Murphy, so I am wondering how the Meranom bezel profile differs.

If you want a shorter bezel, you could rub the top of it on a piece of sandpaper.


----------



## mattbeme

.








I think this is a good combination.

The 420 case with a smooth bezel can be difficult to create a pleasing appearance since the case / bezel combination is fairly plain.

This dial is great. The use of red stitching pulls out the red of the dial.
The black date wheel is brilliant; it prevents the date window from competing with the dial.


----------



## theretroshave

mattbeme said:


> MattBrace
> 
> pers184
> 
> - send them a photo of what you want.
> 
> Could you post a photo of the profile of your bezel?
> 
> I own smooth bezels from MattBrace and Dave Murphy, so I am wondering how the Meranom bezel profile differs.
> 
> If you want a shorter bezel, you could rub the top of it on a piece of sandpaper.


The only problem, in this case, with using Matt's bronze bezel is that after filing down the bezel the angled portion will be too steep. Matt's look like good quality, and I've read good things, but I will try pers184 for this particular mod if I do it. Thanks for the suggestions.

*EDIT* I just realized you said I could send a pic to Matt. I contacted him previously regarding his existing bronze bezels, so I think I'll just try contacting him again to see if he can duplicate the style I'm looking for. Thanks again! 











mattbeme said:


> .
> View attachment 8386690
> 
> 
> I think this is a good combination.
> 
> The 420 case with a smooth bezel can be difficult to create a pleasing appearance since the case / bezel combination is fairly plain.
> 
> This dial is great. The use of red stitching pulls out the red of the dial.
> The black date wheel is brilliant; it prevents the date window from competing with the dial.


I agree with your sentiment regarding plainness of the case combination. I was/am considering a 120 case just for the shoulders around the crown. I'm also considering brushing the whole thing. 
My only disappointment with the black date wheel is that the numbers are so fine that they're hard to make out sometimes. Overall though, I'm very pleased. I think my next mod is going to be a sailboat 710. It's calling to me!

Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

theretroshave said:


> I agree with your sentiment regarding plainness of the case combination. I was/am considering a 120 case just for the shoulders around the crown. I'm also considering brushing the whole thing.
> 
> .......I think my next mod is going to be a sailboat 710. It's calling to me!


I actually like the entire package you have put together. There are not many dials which bring life to that case / bezel combination, but that Komandirskie dial is perfect. I made a similar unit for my brother recently using the 420 and a smooth bezel and he likes it very much. He says, and I agree, that the case is unusual and unique. I think that a 120 case is more generic in appearance with the crown shoulders and the uniquely Russian look is diminished a little bit. Of course, the slightly larger lugs of the 120 are nice.

710 Sailboat ! 
Yeah, that's what I have been wearing very often for the past 10 months. 
Every Amphibia connoisseur should have one.


----------



## ThePossumKing

saturnine said:


> Due to the graciousness of ThePossumKing, my Ministry 710289...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...has gone back in time to become a 470289.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the Ministry case, but never cared for the 22mm lugs. These vintage cases are perfect & I believe this Sub/anchor dial is an ideal match. One of the few modern dials that really hasn't changed from the originals.
> 
> And just because, here's my 420750 on perlon relaxing in the evening sun.


Looks great, Gregg! Glad I could help! If anyone else needs a 470 case, 020 case or 060 case, let me know. I'd be happy to trade one (or more) for any 100, 110 or 710 cases. I have 5 complete 470 cases, 5 complete 020 cases and 1 060 case


----------



## grigoriyk

Here is my last mod.


----------



## ThePossumKing

I picked up this vintage Vostok dial of unknown pedigree a couple of years ago and forgot I had it until I cleaned up my parts drawer today. Thanks to a trade with saturnine, I now have a case to put it in

110 case with boris bezel and Dagaz insert
2414 hand wind movement with ETA Pilot hands

Please excuse the poor picture quality. These pics do not do the metallic green dial any justice!


----------



## Derek N

I just received some of the new Vostok stainless steel crowns. They appear to be milled with visible machining marks on the surface. I would recommend this type of crown for a watch mod that you intend to have a "tool" appearance. If I am not mistaken, this particular crown fits the 420, 710, and 960 case.


----------



## Stereotype

Derek N said:


> I just received some of the new Vostok stainless steel crowns. They appear to be milled with visible machining marks on the surface. I would recommend this type of crown for a watch mod that you intend to have a "tool" appearance. If I am not mistaken, this particular crown fits the 420, 710, and 960 case.


How easy were they to fit? I've not removed on before? I think they look good quality? Are they? Do you need to add any lubrication when installing?


----------



## kakefe

today I made some mod. on my scuba dude to try my brass bezel.. 
so before 









and after ...









Follow me on Instagram @watchcolony !!!


----------



## laff79

So I received my Amphibia SE 120 in the mail and already had my AM diver bezel ready to go. Pop off the stock clean bezel and use its wire spring in the Am bezel, and for the life of me can't get this thing on. I'm beyond annoyed. Ended up mangling 2 wire springs in the battle now I'm out. 

Seriously ready to sell this whole setup at the moment. Anyone willing to donate spare Amphibia bezel springs?

Ps - I'm not new at watch modding before anyone asks. I couldn't get this bad boy on with a crystal press.


----------



## ThePossumKing

laff79 said:


> So I received my Amphibia SE 120 in the mail and already had my AM diver bezel ready to go. Pop off the stock clean bezel and use its wire spring in the Am bezel, and for the life of me can't get this thing on. I'm beyond annoyed. Ended up mangling 2 wire springs in the battle now I'm out.
> 
> Seriously ready to sell this whole setup at the moment. Anyone willing to donate spare Amphibia bezel springs?
> 
> Ps - I'm not new at watch modding before anyone asks. I couldn't get this bad boy on with a crystal press.


Which is why I use boris bezels. I fought with AM bezels way too much to use them again. I really don't need an angled insert that bad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave

Got this yesterday, already swapped bezels.


----------



## grigoriyk

Shockwave said:


> Got this yesterday, already swapped bezels.


Looks great! Where did you get this bezel insert?


----------



## laff79

Update: I decided to give it another shot and got the bezel on tightly but not perfect. It'll do til I get a new set of springs. 
Threw it on an old strap I had lying around that is beautifully broken in and happens to match the almost chocolate sunburst dial perfectly! And I'm sort of surprisingly impressed by the lume on this watch.


----------



## Shockwave

grigoriyk said:


> Looks great! Where did you get this bezel insert?


I got it from Jake at Dagaz watches.


----------



## mattbeme

I have one of these dials and Shockwave's photo captures exactly the hue.

It is a beautiful blue with raised numbers and incdices.

Fab combo with this bezel insert!


----------



## mattbeme

.
Bezel Inserts:

There are many different types for sale. It is confusing for many people.

Ensure you purchase the correct size

Please see the _'Guide'_ : I have added a chart: _"Bezel Insert Size"

https://www.watchuseek.com/f54/guid...k-amphibia-mattbeme-3189962.html#post29095194_


----------



## JonS1967

grigoriyk said:


> Here is my last mod.
> 
> View attachment 8394090
> 
> View attachment 8394162
> 
> View attachment 8394146


Love it! Where did you find the dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

JonS1967 said:


> Love it! Where did you find the dial?


It appears to be a Seiko dial.

The date window is not perfectly aligned with the Vostok date wheel when you use Seiko dials but according to these photos, they are aligned well enough.

I would not hesitate to use one. The choices are numerous.


----------



## Shockwave

Did you have to use dial stickers to attach the dial?

Is it secure?


----------



## mattbeme

.
.








New bezel from zavar011 (ebay)

- I have ordered one and I will post a review with photos when it arrives

_I have no connection or affiliation to the products or sellers I promote._


----------



## fofofomin

mattbeme said:


> .
> .
> View attachment 8420066
> 
> 
> New bezel from zavar011 (ebay)
> 
> - I have ordered one and I will post a review with photos when it arrives
> 
> _I have no connection or affiliation to the products or sellers I promote._


Omg Im about to receive the bronze shark bezel, but this other one is the one I would rather have!! Ahhhh

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Stereotype

mattbeme said:


> .
> .
> View attachment 8420066
> 
> 
> New bezel from zavar011 (ebay)
> 
> - I have ordered one and I will post a review with photos when it arrives
> 
> _I have no connection or affiliation to the products or sellers I promote._


Wow! Blown away! That's got to go on a 420374, 420526 or 420382 all day long!


----------



## Ivo P

laff79 said:


> So I received my Amphibia SE 120 in the mail and already had my AM diver bezel ready to go. Pop off the stock clean bezel and use its wire spring in the Am bezel, and for the life of me can't get this thing on. I'm beyond annoyed. Ended up mangling 2 wire springs in the battle now I'm out.
> 
> Seriously ready to sell this whole setup at the moment. Anyone willing to donate spare Amphibia bezel springs?
> 
> Ps - I'm not new at watch modding before anyone asks. I couldn't get this bad boy on with a crystal press.


Not sure what the experts would say but I had trouble with the AM bezel myself but after some hard time, 15 min cursing, aching hands, I finally snapped it on.

Though later on I had greater trouble with Pers bezel, I passed through the same cursing and pushing business with no success, so finally in desperation I cut 2-3 mm from the wire and it snapped instantly.
Before someone asks, that was 6 months ago, the bezel fits very tight and have not lost it.


----------



## Stereotype

Ivo P said:


> Not sure what the experts would say but I had trouble with the AM bezel myself but after some hard time, 15 min cursing, aching hands, I finally snapped it on.
> 
> Though later on I had greater trouble with Pers bezel, I passed through the same cursing and pushing business with no success, so finally in desperation I cut 2-3 mm from the wire and it snapped instantly.
> Before someone asks, that was 6 months ago, the bezel fits very tight and have not lost it.


AM Bezels usually go on OK in my experience. Dave Murphy's also seem to be machined really well and take the spring with no issue. I've had some challenges with Pers also. I have also cut 2mm off the spring before due to the fact it was slightly bent and stopped the bezel from fitting.


----------



## jnrich

I just put on two AM bezels. One went on with almost no trouble, and the other took about 15 minutes of fiddling around with the wire until it finally snapped into place. This was my first time trying such a thing, so I guess I shouldn't complain. The only mistake I made was burring up the outside of my amphibia case a bit before I figured out the correct way to remove the old bezel.  Oh well, it looks like its seen some action now, maybe against a man eating shark.


----------



## mattbeme

jnrich said:


> ........I figured out the correct way to remove the old bezel.......


How did you remove it?


----------



## mattbeme

Ivo P said:


> .....I cut 2-3 mm from the wire and it snapped instantly.....





Stereotype said:


> .......I have also cut 2mm off the spring before due to the fact it was slightly bent and stopped the bezel from fitting.....


Do the _ends_ of the wire / spring create a problem or is the _length_ of the spring a problem?


----------



## ThePossumKing

I'd much rather mod a Russian watch to get what I want than buy a Marathon...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnrich

mattbeme said:


> How did you remove it?


It didn't work as well as the AM video would suggest, so I first coated the watch with a plastic baggie, and then started digging in with a table knife. Apparently, all I was accomplishing was not digging in deep enough and buggering up the case around where the bezel and case meet. Once I figured this out, I got a really small flat head screwdriver and shoved it way in there between the bezel and case. Then I twisted like I was committing hari kiri and the bezel just popped right off. Most importantly, no new marks.


----------



## mattbeme

.
.








1. Has anyone used one of these?

I am curious to know if it is easier to install a bezel with one of these since the wire may be slightly stiffer.

Vostok wire is a brass or copper alloy. If someone often exposes their watch to water, soap or other cleaners, the wire will slowly corrode.
Stainless steel is much more resistant to damage.

I do not like to remove my watch when I clean the dishes, clean the car or use strong degreasers.

Perhaps divers should also use these?

2. Anyone have a corroded wire / spring ? Photos?


----------



## ar.javid

Thanks to mattbeme's info on modding. I transplanted a 2432 from a megapolis to my sentimental ministry, and also the hands. Cut out a sterile dial out of carbon fibre sheet.








This modding business is addictive, doesn't end here. Went on to adding some indices and I just love the result. Pics in a while


----------



## ar.javid

Break disc inspired punctures on CF dial. Plain bezel from meranom


----------



## mattbeme

ar.javid said:


> Brake disc inspired punctures on CF dial. Plain bezel from meranom











Very unique and artistic!


----------



## ThePossumKing

Posting this here too!!

Changed the hands to ladder hands from Dagaz, swapped the works to a 710 case, since I abhor 060 cases and added an Atlas bezel from dr. seikostain with a blue Planet Ocean insert and put it on a massive chunk of a stainless steel band from eBay.

Seller's pic (yes, it's from that seller we all love to hate)








After hand swap and case swap








and a before and after, just for fun


----------



## mattbeme

ThePossumKing said:


> Posting this here too!!
> 
> ....added an Atlas bezel from dr. seikostain....


PossumKing, I thought you only used Boris bezels?

What made you decide to use the Atlas?

I just received an Atlas yesterday and the quality is excellent.


----------



## ThePossumKing

mattbeme said:


> PossumKing, I thought you only used Boris bezels?
> 
> What made you decide to use the Atlas?
> 
> I just received an Atlas yesterday and the quality is excellent.


It's new and I like new & shiny things that I haven't tried yet. It was a little harder to install than a boris bezel, but way easier than an AM bezel. Plus it's just so damn beautiful


----------



## Spench

These crowns are lovely - can I ask where you got them please?


----------



## Spench

These crowns are lovely, can I ask where you got them please?


----------



## theretroshave

mattbeme said:


> PossumKing, I thought you only used Boris bezels?
> 
> What made you decide to use the Atlas?
> 
> I just received an Atlas yesterday and the quality is excellent.





ThePossumKing said:


> It's new and I like new & shiny things that I haven't tried yet. It was a little harder to install than a boris bezel, but way easier than an AM bezel. Plus it's just so damn beautiful


I received my Atlas last week. It's flawless. I'm about to pull the trigger on the watch and bezel insert to go with it, but I've been holding out on purchases to save up money for some tools. I can't wait to get my next mod put together. I'm thinking of doing hands, but I don't yet have the proper tools for that job. I've read that some (all non-Vostok ?) hands require one to form the tube required to install them on a Vostok. I'm hoping to do plongeur hands on my next mod. A tutorial on Vostok hand modding would be incredibly helpful, but I haven't seen anything thorough enough for the uninitiated...

Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

ThePossumKing said:


> Posting this here too!!
> 
> Changed the hands to ladder hands from Dagaz, swapped the works to a 710 case, since I abhor 060 cases and added an Atlas bezel from dr. seikostain with a blue Planet Ocean insert and put it on a massive chunk of a stainless steel band from eBay.
> 
> Seller's pic (yes, it's from that seller we all love to hate)
> 
> and a before and after, just for fun
> View attachment 8444610


I'm eyeing some things from that seller, I thought he/she was highly regarded?

Love those hands, I have considered them as well. Nice to see them on a V. Great dial too.


----------



## ThePossumKing

saturnine said:


> I'm eyeing some things from that seller, I thought he/she was highly regarded?
> 
> .


I have no problem with them, other than their no combined shipping policy. It cost me $75 in shipping for 5 watches that they sent in 1 package. But I keep on giving them business

There are members here who will not, under any circumstances, buy from them though. The sellers do have a bit of an attitude and will block you from buying if you submit too low of a buy-it-now offer. There was one instance of some member's purchase had its movement held in with a wad of chewing gum. But I don't expect pristine or perfect items when I buy from them either

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

theretroshave said:


> I received my Atlas last week. It's flawless.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing hands, but I don't yet have the proper tools for that job. I've read that some (all non-Vostok ?) hands require one to form the tube required to install them on a Vostok.
> 
> A tutorial on Vostok hand modding would be incredibly helpful, but I haven't seen anything thorough enough for the uninitiated...


I am impressed with all products from dr.seikostain. I have just received a bezel, inserts and a glass caseback. All perfect.

A tutorial for modifying hands to fit Vostok: this is difficult since the tube on the hands must be carefully reduced in size and there is no simple to use, readily available tool.

ThePossumKing will modify hands for a small fee. He will also sell you the hands if necessary.

Currently, the only other option is to purchase hands from IgorIV.

Hopefully Vostok will produce more styles of hands and sell them separately.


----------



## saturnine

mattbeme said:


> Currently, the only other option is to purchase hands from IgorIV.


I didn't think those were available yet. Am I mistaken?


----------



## goody2141




----------



## Derek N

mattbeme said:


> I am impressed with all products from dr.seikostain. I have just received a bezel, inserts and a glass caseback. All perfect.


Matt, please let us know how the dr.seikostain glass caseback works on your watch. I have that exact same seikostain glass caseback and have installed them on multiple cases of Vostoks; only to have moisture enter each one. I contacted the seller (company one.second.closer) through ebay, and Krzystof was such a pleasant guy to talk to. He immediately refunded me the cost of the caseback; and since that time, I've purchased many items from his company including bezels for both Vostok/Seiko and his amphibia stainless steel movement holders. He mentioned that he has many more Amphibia items planned to be released in the near future.


----------



## laff79

mattbeme said:


> .
> .
> View attachment 8434274
> 
> 
> 1. Has anyone used one of these?
> 
> I am curious to know if it is easier to install a bezel with one of these since the wire may be slightly stiffer.
> 
> Vostok wire is a brass or copper alloy. If someone often exposes their watch to water, soap or other cleaners, the wire will slowly corrode.
> Stainless steel is much more resistant to damage.
> 
> I do not like to remove my watch when I clean the dishes, clean the car or use strong degreasers.
> 
> Perhaps divers should also use these?
> 
> 2. Anyone have a corroded wire / spring ? Photos?


I actually have a set ordered and on the way. Will report back with details


----------



## mattbeme

saturnine said:


> I didn't think those were available yet. Am I mistaken?


Yes, they are available.

Already, I have received 2 pairs of 'Paddle' hands and 2 dials.


----------



## mattbeme

goody2141 said:


>


This is my choice for 'Mod of the Year'.


----------



## theretroshave

mattbeme said:


> Yes, they are available.
> 
> Already, I have received 2 pairs of 'Paddle' hands and 2 dials.


Are IgorIV's hands ready to install? I thought his were tubeless...

Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12toneman

my gym watch:


----------



## kakefe

sorry if i missed but any of you tried Soxa hands set if it s applicable or not ? I m planning doxa mod on 710 case with 2416 movement ... 


Follow me on Instagram @watchcolony !!!


----------



## ar.javid

Hi ,
Few days back, late in the night hunting for vostoks on ebay. This beautiful sunburst green dial caught my attention, listed as a vintage soviet vostok. Dial, crystal, case, hands, bezel everything look new for a 30yr old watch. That green dial made me bid and I won it. Not sure what I'm exactly getting for 44$. I request the experts to take look
VOSTOK Amphibian Military Soviet Era Men&apos;s Watch Cal 2209 Mens 18 Jewels | eBay
scroll down on the ebay page to see the watch, thanks


----------



## ThePossumKing

ar.javid said:


> Hi ,
> Few days back, late in the night hunting for vostoks on ebay. This beautiful sunburst green dial caught my attention, listed as a vintage soviet vostok. Dial, crystal, case, hands, bezel everything look new for a 30yr old watch. That green dial made me bid and I won it. Not sure what I'm exactly getting for 44$. I request the experts to take look
> VOSTOK Amphibian Military Soviet Era Men&apos;s Watch Cal 2209 Mens 18 Jewels | eBay
> scroll down on the ebay page to see the watch, thanks


Fake/reprinted dial and Chinese hands. It's something I'm seeing more and more. I bought an antimagnetic Amphibia from this seller and it had a dial printed on paper glued over the old dial. When I called this seller out on it, he just said 'really? I thought it was just in really good condition' and gave me a full refund. He knows he's selling fakes and would rather lose some money by giving refunds to buyers that complain than get negative feedback that keeps the buyers that don't know any better away

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar.javid

Those look like the new standard amphibia hands. Why would they use chinese, when russian made are easily available?


----------



## ThePossumKing

ar.javid said:


> Those look like the new standard amphibia hands. Why would they use chinese, when russian made are easily available?


The lume openings are bigger on these than on the standard Amphibia hands and the minute hand is a little different. Chinese hands are cheaper for someone who is pumping out fakes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

ar.javid said:


> Hi ,
> Few days back, late in the night hunting for vostoks on ebay. This beautiful sunburst green dial caught my attention, listed as a vintage soviet vostok. Dial, crystal, case, hands, bezel everything look new for a 30yr old watch. That green dial made me bid and I won it. Not sure what I'm exactly getting for 44$. I request the experts to take look
> VOSTOK Amphibian Military Soviet Era Men&apos;s Watch Cal 2209 Mens 18 Jewels | eBay
> scroll down on the ebay page to see the watch, thanks


Here's the watch I got suckered on by the same seller. It's clearly a piece of paper glued over the original dial and has the same fake hands









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

ThePossumKing said:


> Fake/reprinted dial and Chinese hands. .........


I agree.

If you are lucky, the dial will be a good reproduction made in the Ukraine but it could also be just a good photograph glued to an old dial.

The movement and case appear to be authentic although the caseback looks odd. Perhaps the seller has polished it too much.

I think we should all stay away from that seller.


----------



## ar.javid

Thank you so much Possumking. You are right about the hands, the lume area is bigger and the polish on them is different. The seller sells such frankens and has 100% feedback. What do you think about the case and movement?. The bezel looks modern, so I'd be able to swap with a new one.


----------



## mattbeme

ThePossumKing said:


> Here's the watch I got suckered on by the same seller. It's clearly a piece of paper glued over the original dial and has the same fake hands


You can see the ripples / waves of the paper on the edges !!


----------



## ar.javid

Thanks matt, yeah the caseback is heavily polished. the amphibian stamped on case back doesn't look real. Not even here there's any negative feedback on the seller. I request the Possumking to post his experience with this seller.


----------



## ar.javid

Printing on that paper is ..... Seriously did you order it to have a laugh or he posted other pictures.


----------



## mattbeme

ar.javid said:


> Thanks matt, yeah the caseback is heavily polished. the amphibian stamped on case back doesn't look real. Not even here there's any negative feedback on the seller. I request the Possumking to post his experience with this seller.


I don't think there are fake casebacks produced so I think the entire case and bezel are good. 
The stamp on the case back is an authentic style, it is just heavily polished.

The movement appears to be clean.

So, you will get something for your money, you have not lost completely.

I don't know why there does not appear to be any complaints here against this seller.

If the dial is no good, you can install a new, modern Amphibia dial. These will fit the vintage cases properly.


----------



## ThePossumKing

ar.javid said:


> Printing on that paper is ..... Seriously did you order it to have a laugh or he posted other pictures.


There were different pics, taken at multiple angles, all very well lit and all very flattering to the watch. None of them were straight on at the dial. That's why I had to laugh when I got this pos...I didn't leave any negative feedback because the seller gave me an instant refund without asking for the watch to be returned, so I just called it a win and let it go

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar.javid

Now that seriously brings smile on my face.


----------



## mattbeme

.
.














710 case finely brushed, 615 Sailboat dial, 2414 manual movement, Komandirskie hands
dr.seikostain: strap, Atlas bezel and 'Scandi' insert with luminous dot.















The Sailboat dial is not easy to photograph.

dr.seikostain is an ebay seller located in Poland. Krysthof is a friendly and helpful seller. He is an architect and his creativity is displayed in his bezels. Take a look at the Seiko bezels he designs, they are amazing. He will soon be selling Vostok versions of most or all of his Seiko bezels. I can't wait for the black Tsunami.

Shipping to my door in Canada was only 15 days!

The *ZULU strap *is not as thick as those sold at Crown and Buckle but since this one has the extra flap under the watch, it is better for the strap to be thinner.

*The bezel* is fabulous! Every aspect of it is of excellent quality. It was not difficult to install and it has the right amount of friction when rotating.
As you can see in the photos, it is quite tall, more than twice as tall as the stock bezel. 
It is 'stepped' or under-cut in order to provide clearance for the crown. All his Vostok bezels are designed to fit all Vostok cases. It is a large and chunky bezel but is also the perfect width to prevent it from covering the entire case. This is an important trait for smaller cases such as the 420.
However, I think such bezels as these are best for the larger cases such as the 090, 100, 110, 710 since a 120 or 420 may be over-powered or unbalanced in appearance. For these smaller cases, a thinner bezel may be better.

It sits perfectly flush or even with the top of the crystal. This should provide good protection for the crystal. Also, due to its height, it gives the watch the appearance of a much more expensive modern diver's watch by creating a 'sunken' dial effect.
This effect was difficult to capture by the camera. This is a trait of some of the greatest dive watches I have always admired such as those from Seiko and DOXA. 
I am thrilled that bezel producers are providing us with the ability to alter radically the appearance of our Vostoks. 
*

The insert* is also of excellent quality. Not a single blemish. The luminous dot is covered with a thin layer of clear protectant to protect it from damage.

I have also a red and a blue insert of the same style.

For each insert and bezel, dr.seikostain gives you 2 pre-cut rings of 3M *double sided adhesive.* It is a thin rubber contact cement type of adhesive. He sells these separately also, in packages of 10 pieces. I will buy these with my next order so that I can have extra for the future. 
I found the adhesive ring challenging to place onto the bezel without ruining it. It is not forgiving! However, after installing several of them, you will understand how to do it correctly.

I also have one of his stainless steel movement rings / spacers which is of the same high quality.

I _highly_ recommend the parts produced by dr.seikostain.

I would consider his bezels to be a Premium brand and although they cost more than some others sold on ebay, I think his parts are worth the price.


----------



## Stereotype

mattbeme said:


> .
> .
> View attachment 8462914
> View attachment 8462930
> 
> 
> 710 case finely brushed, 615 Sailboat dial, 2414 manual movement, Komandirskie hands
> dr.seikostain: strap, Atlas bezel and 'Scandi' insert with luminous dot.
> 
> View attachment 8462946
> View attachment 8462970
> 
> 
> The Sailboat dial is not easy to photograph.
> 
> dr.seikostain is an ebay seller located in Poland. Krysthof is a friendly and helpful seller. He is an architect and his creativity is displayed in his bezels. Take a look at the Seiko bezels he designs, they are amazing. He will soon be selling Vostok versions of most or all of his Seiko bezels. I can't wait for the black Typhoon.
> 
> Shipping to my door in Canada was only 15 days!
> 
> The *ZULU strap *is not as thick as those sold at Crown and Buckle but since this one has the extra flap under the watch, it is better for the strap to be thinner.
> 
> *The bezel* is fabulous! Every aspect of it is of excellent quality. It was not difficult to install and it has the right amount of friction when rotating.
> As you can see in the photos, it is quite tall, more than twice as tall as the stock bezel.
> It is 'stepped' or under-cut in order to provide clearance for the crown. All his Vostok bezels are designed to fit all Vostok cases. It is a large and chunky bezel but is also the perfect width to prevent it from covering the entire case. This is an important trait for smaller cases such as the 420.
> However, I think such bezels as these are best for the larger cases such as the 090, 100, 110, 710 since a 120 or 420 may be over-powered or unbalanced in appearance. For these smaller cases, a thinner bezel may be better.
> 
> It sits perfectly flush or even with the top of the crystal. This should provide good protection for the crystal. Also, due to its height, it gives the watch the appearance of a much more expensive modern diver's watch by creating a 'sunken' dial effect.
> This effect was difficult to capture by the camera. This is a trait of some of the greatest dive watches I have always admired such as those from Seiko and DOXA.
> I am thrilled that bezel producers are providing us with the ability to alter radically the appearance of our Vostoks.
> *
> 
> The insert* is also of excellent quality. Not a single blemish. The luminous dot is covered with a thin layer of clear protectant to protect it from damage.
> 
> I have also a red and a blue insert of the same style.
> 
> For each insert and bezel, dr.seikostain gives you 2 pre-cut rings of 3M *double sided adhesive.* It is a thin rubber contact cement type of adhesive. He sells these separately also, in packages of 10 pieces. I will buy these with my next order so that I can have extra for the future.
> I found adhesive ring challenging to place onto the bezel without ruining it. It is not forgiving! However, after installing several of them, you will understand how to do it correctly.
> 
> I also have one of his stainless steel movement rings / spacers which is of the same high quality.
> 
> I _highly_ recommend the parts produced by dr.seikostain.
> 
> I would consider his bezels to be a Premium brand and although they cost more than some others sold on ebay, I think his parts are worth the price.


Fantastic Matt. I'm with you on your observations with regards to dr. seikostain. Everything I have purchased from him has been of superb quality indeed.


----------



## ThePossumKing

+1 to the glowing review for dr. seikostain/One Second Closer. The bezels that he creates are true works of art and the inserts are unique without being cheap-looking or cheesy. I did appreciate the added bonus of the 3M adhesive rings, although I am yet to be smart enough to figure out how to use them without destroying them

Now if we could only get Krzysztof to design and produce some additional inserts such as the vintage sub with red triangle! :-d


----------



## mattbeme

.
There has never been a better time to own a Vostok. The custom parts produced for us grow more numerous every month !


----------



## theretroshave

ThePossumKing said:


> +1 to the glowing review for dr. seikostain/One Second Closer. The bezels that he creates are true works of art and the inserts are unique without being cheap-looking or cheesy. I did appreciate the added bonus of the 3M adhesive rings, although I am yet to be smart enough to figure out how to use them without destroying them
> 
> Now if we could only get Krzysztof to design and produce some additional inserts such as the vintage sub with red triangle! :-d





mattbeme said:


> .
> There has never been a better time to own a Vostok. The custom parts produced for us grow more numerous every month !





Stereotype said:


> Fantastic Matt. I'm with you on your observations with regards to dr. seikostain. Everything I have purchased from him has been of superb quality indeed.


I couldn't agree more. Everything I've bought from seikostain/one second closer has been of outstanding quality. I still need to pick up the watch and bezel insert to complete my next mod, but I'm glad I bought the bezel in advance. It would seem that all we need now is more/easier hand options. I can't wait to do my next Vostok mod. Have a great day all!

Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79

+1 on Seikostain. His bezels are simply superb


----------



## mattbeme

theretroshave said:


> Are IgorIV's hands ready to install? I thought his were tubeless...


Yes, they are ready to install.

I have not yet installed mine but I inspected them closely today.

They are nearly identical in construction to the genuine Vostok hands.

- The Hour hand has a short tube formed, I believe, by pushing through the hole, the metal which is around the edge of the hole. 
This forms a type of tube which provides a more stable connection.

- the Minute hand has no tube. This is the same as genuine Vostok Minute hands.

Hopefully tomorrow I will attempt to install a pair and will report back to you.


----------



## gekos

I don't like gold bezel marks with white hands but I'll try this ;-)


----------



## Spench

Derek N said:


> I just received some of the new Vostok stainless steel crowns. They appear to be milled with visible machining marks on the surface. I would recommend this type of crown for a watch mod that you intend to have a "tool" appearance. If I am not mistaken, this particular crown fits the 420, 710, and 960 case.
> 
> Awesome looking mods! Can I ask where you got the crown please?


----------



## goody2141

mattbeme said:


> This is my choice for 'Mod of the Year'.


Thanks man, I love it, and it is keeping very good time. I don't think it has been off more than 5 seconds each time I have worn it.


----------



## mattbeme

goody2141 said:


> Thanks man, I love it, and it is keeping very good time. I don't think it has been off more than 5 seconds each time I have worn it.


That is terrible accuracy. I think there is something wrong with it.

If I were you, I would sell it.

I just sent you a PM with an offer.....;-)


----------



## Falco 67

Hallo.

My ministry with Murphy bezel:









My second, "builded" with:

- case and new hands from ebay
- AM bezel
- dial and movement from a 420


----------



## mattbeme

.
.








Bezel: "Atlas" dr.seikostain (ebay)

If you look closely, the lines of the knurled edge do not appear to be straight.

This is only an optical illusion created by the light and the shadows. The camera captures this
effect more clearly than the eye. The effect is not visible when you wear the watch.


----------



## Stereotype

gekos said:


> I don't like gold bezel marks with white hands but I'll try this ;-)
> View attachment 8469874
> 
> View attachment 8469882


Nice, did you re-lume? Is that a modern face re-lumed? Looks like an original.


----------



## tikkathree

I've recently rediscovered Vostoks after an absence of a couple of years without a purchase. Deep joy. I've decided to limit myself to Scuba Dudes in whatever dial colours I can find. 
I'm not precious about originality or age as I shall be modding for my own amusement (so better not to tamper with period pieces). I'm fact I prefer the bigger cases those which take a bigger strap/bracelet than 18mm.
Anyway here we are thus far. One Second Closer and I have become good friends.
Enjoy!









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

tikkathree said:


> I've recently rediscovered Vostoks after an absence of a couple of years without a purchase. Deep joy.
> 
> I've decided to limit myself to Scuba Dudes in whatever dial colours I can find.
> 
> I'm not precious about originality or age as I shall be modding for my own amusement (so better not to tamper with period pieces).
> 
> One Second Closer and I have become good friends.
> 
> Enjoy!


You and I think alike.

I see that you have installed the new screw ring for the glass caseback from dr.seikostain


----------



## Derek N

mattbeme said:


> You and I think alike.
> 
> I see that you have installed the new screw ring for the glass caseback from dr.seikostain


I might have to get one of these screw rings. These must be new from dr.seikostain as they weren't for sale a month ago. I had bought one of Krzystof's glass case backs and experienced moisture entry using the factory screw ring. This might hopefully solve that problem. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Derek N

Spench said:


> Awesome looking mods! Can I ask where you got the crown please?


Here: Meranom


----------



## ar.javid




----------



## ar.javid

Dr. Seikostain shark tooth bezel with scandi one insert. It's beautiful quality and finish. Excellent communication. Shipping was very quick


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

Nice mods in here, here are mine:

First mod was a 110, bead blasted, Boris bezel, Dr.seikostan insert, genuine dial from meranom and a straight 0.17mm second hand that I painted blue.
Modified leather nato strap from cheapestnatostraps. I cut the second layer with the additional keeper off to make the whole setup less high, works perfectly.
I'm currently waiting on a 359 Sandwich dial of the amphibia SE that I want to out into this watch.

My second mod was a 710 classic scuba dude that I had bead blasted and afterwards PVD coated. Then I painted the deco markers on the bezel with enamel paint. I relumed the original dial and modified snowflake hands for Seiko which I also resumed with slightly colored lume to match the bezel markers.
Works great on both the black and brown leather natos from cheapestnatostraps and a German online shop. Both natos have the same modification as the first one and as all my natos do. Just more comfortable.

The third mod was finished a few weeks ago. It's also a 710 case with a Boris bezel and Dagaz insert.
I gave the sides a vertical brushed finish, the rest of the case is still polished.
It features a genuine dial from meranom with the same looks a second the SE dial I'm waiting on.
I relumed the dots on the dial and applied luming plotter film to the 12h marker. The lume matches the lume of the genunie modified Seiko hands while the dots are more blue.
I used the same second hand as I. The other two mods that I painted green.
The watch comes on a nice band that is made of natural rubber and features a SS folding clasp.


----------



## grossman81

New project on 120, with fancy dial 

All the parts from DR.Seikostain /One Second Closer - extra service, packaging, and high quality products, thanks Krzysztof!  Scandi insert is beautiful, love the Red October caseback. Bezel is about 40.8 mm so not so big for 120 case.


----------



## asylumxl

I really would like a clear case back for my Amphibia 100, but they all seem so much thicker than the original. Does anyone have recommendations for a thinner case back? 

If I can find one I'll probably invest in a nice two piece Zulu or something and be totally satisfied with my mod.


----------



## grigoriyk

asylumxl said:


> I really would like a clear case back for my Amphibia 100, but they all seem so much thicker than the original. Does anyone have recommendations for a thinner case back?
> 
> If I can find one I'll probably invest in a nice two piece Zulu or something and be totally satisfied with my mod.


I think this one from meranom will fit for you.







But at the moment out of stock


----------



## Coug76

This started as a beat up ugly mess of an old ministry case that I saw in a pile of crappy cases on eBay. 7 case lot was less than $5. The crystal looked like someone had attempted to polish it. With a belt sander.

The 2416b movement came from an auto Komandirske that was NIB and "needed a battery".

The dial is a 316 with new hands. The bezel is something I had in the parts drawer. Trying to decide what bezel I want to put on it.

I think it looks nice.



















Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## Peep Williams

Sebastian Coldsteele Gold said:


> The third mod was finished a few weeks ago. It's also a 710 case with a Boris bezel and Dagaz insert.
> I gave the sides a vertical brushed finish, the rest of the case is still polished.
> It features a genuine dial from meranom with the same looks a second the SE dial I'm waiting on.
> I relumed the dots on the dial and applied *luming plotter film* to the 12h marker. The lume matches the lume of the genunie modified Seiko hands while the dots are more blue.
> I used the same second hand as I. The other two mods that I painted green.
> The watch comes on a nice band that is made of natural rubber and features a SS folding clasp.


Your third mod is almost exactly what I'm envisioning for my next watch and first real in depth mod! Yours looks fantastic!

I have a question though, I must not be familiar with this luming plotter film you speak of. Can you elaborate on what this is?


----------



## mattbeme

.
.




















100 Case

432 dial

2414 manual wind movement

NATO from watchgecko (ebay)

pers bezel with black paint


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

Thank you, I really love it too!

Here you go, I ordered this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141654400313?redirect=mobile

It's German but I think you can see what it is. Basically glow in the dark tape but with a rubber like texture and nice and thick (1-1.5mm). It's just a sample but to lume markers on a dial it'll last you forever since it's about 7x3 inches.
I also did a 7002 dial with it just to give it a try and it works great.


----------



## mattbeme

Sebastian Coldsteele Gold said:


> ............I also did a 7002 dial with it just to give it a try and it works great.


- The lume tape is much easier to do than applying lume paint. The results appear very impressive!

To produce round pieces of lume tape, a small hole punch can be employed.

- Could you measure the location of the date window of the 7002 dial ?

I want to know how the location compares to that of the Amphibia dials.


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

Sure can! I'll do that later once I get home and let you know.

Yeah, I'm pretty good at the normal lume dots of the amphibia dial now but other than that it's really hard to get them into a certain shape so the tape works wonders there!


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

Ok, so I compared the date windows of the 7002 and the amphibia dial. First of all, the seiko dial is slightly larger in diameter, but nothing that can't be altered.

The bigger problem is the position of the date window since it's closer to the middle on the seiko dial (~0.5mm) and the seiko window is slightly smaller.
Just have a look at the pictures, you'll see what I mean the dial with the circle around the hole in the middle is the seiko one by the way.


----------



## saturnine

ajlip said:


>


I like your Perlon; is that a Eulit Kristall? Where did you source it?


----------



## kakefe

Transferred 120512 movement +dial to 710 case .. dressed it with arkustime bezel and dagaz insert ... I like the harmony of second hand and bezel.. 
by the way a while ago i asked but no answer yet.. anyone used Dagaz Soxa dial and bezel on any Vostok ? i have some concerns about the date window and hand fit though..










Follow me on Instagram @watchcolony !!!


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

Just look at the pictures two posts before yours. The date window of the soxa dial will be in the same place as on the 7002 dial. So it won't be a perfect fit plus the dial will be slightly bigger than the original one, you'll have to reduce the diameter a little. A no date dial would probably work well since it's only 0.5mm bigger in diameter than the vostok one.


----------



## mattbeme

Sebastian Coldsteele Gold said:


> Just look at the pictures two posts before yours. The date window of the soxa dial will be in the same place as on the 7002 dial. So it won't be a perfect fit plus the dial will be slightly bigger than the original one, you'll have to reduce the diameter a little. A no date dial would probably work well since it's only 0.5mm bigger in diameter than the vostok one.


The Seiko dials DO NOT need to be reduced in diameter.

There is extra space in the Vostok cases to accept the extra 0.5mm diameter of the Seiko dials.

This only equates to 0.25mm extra diameter on each side of the dial. A small amount.


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

Thanks for clearing that up, I think that just calls for a no date seiko dial mod but I'll actually try an old seiko dial on one of my vostok movements tomorrow to determine the actual position of the date in the window. Maybe the little difference won't be a complete deal breaker after all!


----------



## ar.javid

The plastic spacer ring has like about 0.5mm on each side in my modern amphibia. Parnis sub homage dials also seem to be of same size. Ofcourse the dial foot would need to be removed and use dial dots.


----------



## ar.javid

Is there a tutorial somewhere on how to remove the date wheel?


----------



## saturnine

I need a tutorial on where to place the dial dots...


----------



## ThePossumKing

saturnine said:


> I need a tutorial on where to place the dial dots...


Anywhere that there is a flat spot on the movement that has no openings. I used 3 dial dots on my ETA dialed mod and they worked fine


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

ar.javid said:


> Is there a tutorial somewhere on how to remove the date wheel?


Here you go. Its a full disassembly of the movement, date wheel starts around 11:30. This video has helped me a great deal so far. And there is a second one by the same guys in which they reassemble the movement.


----------



## ShakeyJake

I'm looking for a particular bezel that I can't find anywhere. I'm sorry, I don't knew the code for it though. It's pretty much the standard <> 15 30 45 bezel but with the blue dots rather than the red. Like this: 









Does anyone know where I can get one in the UK or Europe?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

No idea where to find it, sorry.

Buuuuut: it´s easy to make that bezel yourself. I used enamel paint on my black amphibia on the bezel. This might be the right color:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Revell-Ena...=1466595701&sr=8-4&keywords=enamel+paint+blue

If you grab this bezel from eBay you're all set:

New Bezel to VOSTOK Amphibian Watches 12 | eBay

Just apply it to the markers and use a paper towel to wipe off the excess paint on the surface of the bezel after letting it dry a little for half a minute to a minute. It works like a charm!


----------



## ShakeyJake

Hmmmmm, that's the bezel the watch currently has on, it just clashes with the orange strap. Great idea, I'd never thought of just painting it. Cheers. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

Perfect, just go for it it's quick and easy


----------



## Racerke

Here's mine Amphibia. It's the black scuba dude in a 710 case.
Mods: Brushed bezel + leather zulu strap from DILOY
It's kind of vintage look...







I want to change the hands, but still don't know wich one and still miss the tools for it. Probably a mod for in couple of months.

Next Amphibia (blue scuba dude, 710 case) is ordered, blue bezel i already have and mesh strap is on the way.
So hopefully in couple of weeks a new modded vostok


----------



## Hartig

I received my "Porthole Bathyscaphe" bezel today.
Porthole Bathyscaphe Custom Bronze Bezel for VOSTOK Amphibian Watch | eBay

First impressions are not good;

1. It does not fit a 420 or 710 case!
The cutout at the bottom isn't deep enough to clear the crown tube.
2. The holes/screws do not seem to be aligned in a perfect circle. I could be wrong about this, since I cant even mount the damn thing properly, but if it's true it's annoying.

In order for it to fit, I will have to make the diameter a tiny bit smaller. But that creates a new problem/risk. The screw holes are drilled all the way through the bezel, and if I take off too much material, the bezel will be ruined since there isn't much material between the outer edge and the holes.


----------



## Derek N

Hartig said:


> I received my "Porthole Bathyscaphe" bezel today.
> Porthole Bathyscaphe Custom Bronze Bezel for VOSTOK Amphibian Watch | eBay
> 
> First impressions are not good;
> 
> 1. It does not fit a 420 or 710 case!
> The cutout at the bottom isn't deep enough to clear the crown tube.
> 2. The holes/screws do not seem to be aligned in a perfect circle. I could be wrong about this, since I cant even mount the damn thing properly, but if it's true it's annoying.
> 
> In order for it to fit, I will have to make the diameter a tiny bit smaller. But that creates a new problem/risk. The screw holes are drilled all the way through the bezel, and if I take off too much material, the bezel will be ruined since there isn't much material between the outer edge and the holes.


That is so unfortunate to hear. : (

What is perplexing is that the eBay listing shows that bezel mounted to an 710 case?

I would contact seller and let them know about the problem. I hope that you can resolve the issue with the seller.


----------



## Hartig

It could be a result of some sloppy tolerances in manufacture, I do not know. The bezel is just a hair to wide, but that's still enough to make it impossible to fit. And still annoying as hell.

Rather than contacting the seller I will try to fix it myself. I'm really hoping it's an easy fix once I have access to tools, but still it's a bummer considering the price.


On a more positive note, the bezel feels and looks very hefty. 
I appreciate that zavar011 (if he is the one making them) has come up with some new designs. It does look like the bezel is actual bronze (more reddish than standard brass, at least, I know nothing about metal compositions). The screws are removable so there's also some room for customization (although the screw size is tiny).


----------



## mattbeme

Hartig said:


> I received my "Porthole Bathyscaphe" bezel today.
> Porthole Bathyscaphe Custom Bronze Bezel for VOSTOK Amphibian Watch | eBay
> 
> First impressions are not good;.


I am disappointed to hear this. It is completely unacceptable if a seller does not first test each item before sending it. He does _not_ sell 1000's of products so I assume he has the time to test the fit and quality of each bezel. If no spring is installed in the bezels, then it is a quick and easy task to place each bezel on a 420 or 710 to test the fit.

I will receive one of these bezels within the next few weeks. Hopefully mine is better.

I urge you to contact zavar011 with your concerns. Take a photo of it on your 710 and send it to him.

I will send him a message also. I have already made him aware of the fact that we discuss and review his bezels here on WUS.


----------



## Hartig

On a 420 case. I tried two 420 cases, one 710 and a Komandirskie case (which it technically should fit), but no luck.
I also put the bezel completely straight on top of the watch, eliminating the possibility that the angle made it snag on the crown tube.

For now, I will think about it a bit before I do anything. In the meantime, I will put it on a 090 case, which obviously works fine.

I do think the screws/nuts actually line up, it's just the angle that messes things up.


----------



## mattbeme

.
.








There are 2 choices to create more space between bezel and crown tube:

1. remove material from the bottom edge of the bezel
- it is difficult to ensure that you remove an equal amount around the circumference 
But, if a very small amount of material only needs to be removed, this may not be a problem

2. remove material from the crown tube
- this is not a problem and will not affect the crown
-- the threads inside the crown do not extend to the very bottom of the crown so the 
partial removal of the last thread of the crown tube will not affect the ability of the crown 
to be screwed tightly

- use a small flat file

I have done this using #2 and it was easy with no problems.

I am somewhat glad to see that the bezel width is not so large that the problem cannot be fixed.
Hopefully zavar011 will improve the design.


----------



## mattbeme

Hartig said:


> I do think the screws/nuts actually line up, it's just the angle that messes things up.


So, a few of the screws are not completely straight?

Or, a few of the screw heads are distorted ?


----------



## Hartig

Hopefully filing down the crown tube should be enough, great idea!
Like I said, there's very little material between the outer edge of the bezel and the holes. So turning the diameter down further would be risky.
Hopefully it's just the crown tube that's interfering... But if the crown would interfere as well, that's at least easier to fix.

Ignore the comment about the screws for now, I meant that they looked misaligned just by placing the bezel (incorrectly, because it doesn't fit) on top of the watch.


----------



## chirs1211

Be interested to know if this works as well, pretty tempted by one of these bezels.

Chris


----------



## greyfellow

When Meranom launched the first SE`s (in 2013 ?) I have bought a 100444s Radio Room, I think it was the first Amphibia ever with a stainless steel bezel. Have been wearing it for a while, but later on it ended up in the drawer, because I preferred SE`s with the new paddle hands.

Having Superluminova Hands (Favinov) and the "3,50$ dial with minor defect" (Meranom) floating around, I decided to give it another try. The special offer dial fits the movement spot on, without bending anything. I discovered some small particles in the topcoat, but they are most of the time invisible, nothing dramatic. Nothing wrong with the black Superluminva hands, easy to fit as usual.

















First impression : Not a bad combination with the traditional dot-bezel, also the thick silicone strap fits very well.









I can confirm that these relumed hands beat everything I have seen before from the factory. Illumination is bright and lasts 10Hours+. I wish Vostok could provide something similar for the Amphibia in the future, it would add a lot of value, especially for a true tool watch.


----------



## ar.javid

ar.javid said:


> Hi ,
> Few days back, late in the night hunting for vostoks on ebay. This beautiful sunburst green dial caught my attention, listed as a vintage soviet vostok. Dial, crystal, case, hands, bezel everything look new for a 30yr old watch. That green dial made me bid and I won it. Not sure what I'm exactly getting for 44$. I request the experts to take look
> VOSTOK Amphibian Military Soviet Era Men&apos;s Watch Cal 2209 Mens 18 Jewels | eBay
> scroll down on the ebay page to see the watch, thanks


 this watch arrived today from hennadiyy eBay seller. Green dial looks nice. All cosmetics are fine. I unscrewed the crown and started winding, it stopped like it was totally wound in 3 or 4 turns. The seconds hand was ticking, I thought its somehow fully wound. Now I check the watch after 6 hours, it has stopped after couple of hours. tried winding, same resistance. The watch has stopped working. I'm going to contact this seller now


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

If it was advertised as working fine try to get a partial refund and just grab a new 2414 from meranom or ebay. I did the same with a watch I bought from a guy on the German watch forum. I knew that the watch wasn't running/not running properly so I bought another one on the forum just to take the movement from that one and put it in the other case. Right now the case and bezel are waiting to be shipped for pvd coating. Once they come back I'll put the new movement with a new black 6h date disc in and add some other parts for a 33x orange scuba dude. I will also turn the dial 180 degrees to get the crown to the 7-8h position.
And of course I'll show the watch here once it's finished.

The color of the bezel and the dial were not the same in the beginning but I put the bezel in my oven and gave it a good bake to alter the orange a little. Now it's almost spot on with the dial color. And I'll swap the composite for a black/grey/orange nato. Will work perfectly once the case is coated in a dark grey together with black hands.
The picture was taken before baking the bezel tho.


----------



## saturnine

Sebastian Coldsteele Gold said:


> ...
> The color of the bezel and the dial were not the same in the beginning but I put the bezel in my oven and gave it a good bake to alter the orange a little. Now it's almost spot on with the dial color. And I'll swap the composite for a black/grey/orange nato. Will work perfectly once the case is coated in a dark grey together with black hands.
> The picture was taken before baking the bezel tho.


Did baking the bezel lighten or darken the orange?


----------



## ThePossumKing

Sebastian Coldsteele Gold said:


> If it was advertised as working fine try to get a partial refund and just grab a new 2414 from meranom or ebay. I did the same with a watch I bought from a guy on the German watch forum. I knew that the watch wasn't running/not running properly so I bought another one on the forum just to take the movement from that one and put it in the other case. Right now the case and bezel are waiting to be shipped for pvd coating. Once they come back I'll put the new movement with a new black 6h date disc in and add some other parts for a 33x orange scuba dude. I will also turn the dial 180 degrees to get the crown to the 7-8h position.
> And of course I'll show the watch here once it's finished.
> 
> The color of the bezel and the dial were not the same in the beginning but I put the bezel in my oven and gave it a good bake to alter the orange a little. Now it's almost spot on with the dial color. And I'll swap the composite for a black/grey/orange nato. Will work perfectly once the case is coated in a dark grey together with black hands.
> The picture was taken before baking the bezel tho.


Ok, I'm usually not impressed with the mods on here, because I am a pompous ass and think that my mods are the best ever, but this one is really cool...I love the idea of taking a 2 o'clock crown case and inverting it to a 7 o'clock crown. That is a really unique idea that I will immediately need to copy!


----------



## ThePossumKing

saturnine said:


> Did baking the bezel lighten or darken the orange?


Baking always lightens colors for me. I did that with a new blue Scuba Dude dialed watch that I built for a friend of mine


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

[/QUOTE]
Did baking the bezel lighten or darken the orange?[/QUOTE]

Yeah it lightened the orange. It was way too harsh in the beginning. But it also turned the lume pip brown, I'm not sure yet what to think of that. It does look kinda cool. I'll upload a picture later.

Good thing is, of I decide that I don't like it I can change the pip since I have some spare SKX inserts lying around.

I'm really excited about this mod too because it's an old case and watch and I'm kinda gonna give it a new life.
Did that once with a 22 years old seiko 7002 that I love now and this vostok is even older. I just wish the band on it was 20 or 22mm and not 18 but I'll get used to that too, that I'm sure of.


----------



## ar.javid

ar.javid said:


> this watch arrived today from hennadiyy eBay seller. Green dial looks nice. All cosmetics are fine. I unscrewed the crown and started winding, it stopped like it was totally wound in 3 or 4 turns. The seconds hand was ticking, I thought its somehow fully wound. Now I check the watch after 6 hours, it has stopped after couple of hours. tried winding, same resistance. The watch has stopped working. I'm going to contact this seller now


Seller gave full refund. Should have damaged in shipping, he says. I'm going to pay him 20$ back as I'll be using the dial and case.


----------



## mattbeme

ThePossumKing said:


> Baking always lightens colors for me. I did that with a new blue Scuba Dude dialed watch that I built for a friend of mine


[/QUOTE]

Yeah it lightened the orange. It was way too harsh in the beginning. But it also turned the lume pip brown....[/QUOTE]

?? What temperature / How long ??


----------



## mattbeme

[/QUOTE]....But it also turned the lume pip brown...[/QUOTE]

Why not re-lume it yourself ?

You must apply a thin layer of clear coat such as nail polish clear coat. This will protect the lume.


----------



## mattbeme

.








Nice!

It's unfortunate that this case is no longer produced. There should be a few for sale on ebay.

It is a Komandirskie case.


----------



## mattbeme

ThePossumKing said:


> Ok, I'm usually not impressed with the mods on here, because I am a pompous ass and think that my mods are the best ever....


Well, you are the _King _!!


----------



## saturnine

ThePossumKing said:


> Baking always lightens colors for me. I did that with a new blue Scuba Dude dialed watch that I built for a friend of mine





Sebastian Coldsteele Gold said:


> Yeah it lightened the orange. It was way too harsh in the beginning. ...
> ...


Good to know, good to know...thank you gentlemen. I always figured it would go darker, ala cookies.


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

Baked the insert at about 370 degrees, didn't keep track of the time. I knew the lume pip was gonna turn darker because that's exactly how I get a vintage lume in dials and hands
So that's fine, I was almost sure that was gonna happen.
Since I'm gonna relume the dial anyway I might just relume the pip as well with the same lume. I usually use water-based glue on the dial but I've never tried nail polish so I might do that instead.

Yeah I love the case! I actually thought about giving it a 2416 and a modified caseback to fit the rotor but then I found the really cheap komandirskie in the other forum so 2414 it is gonna be. 

I'll put in black amphibia hands (also black second hand) from meranom and have a different lume than the stock ones. I'm excoted to see how the lume is gonna turn out.


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

I just tried an invicta dial (NH35A) on an old vostok movement I have still lying around. Clipped the dial feet and put it on.
The date window doesn't really work out so I won't try a date mod with a seiko dial. 

But a no date mod would still be nice so that's on my list for future projects.


----------



## mattbeme

Sebastian Coldsteele Gold said:


> I just tried an invicta dial (NH35A) on an old vostok movement I have still lying around. Clipped the dial feet and put it on.
> The date window doesn't really work out so I won't try a date mod with a seiko dial....


Thanks for the info.

It's good to know which dials fit and which ones don't.

I also like to experiment with dials of other brands.


----------



## Racerke

Sebastian Coldsteele Gold said:


> Baked the insert at about 370 degrees, didn't keep track of the time. I knew the lume pip was gonna turn darker because that's exactly how I get a vintage lume in dials and hands
> So that's fine, I was almost sure that was gonna happen.
> Since I'm gonna relume the dial anyway I might just relume the pip as well with the same lume. I usually use water-based glue on the dial but I've never tried nail polish so I might do that instead.
> 
> Yeah I love the case! I actually thought about giving it a 2416 and a modified caseback to fit the rotor but then I found the really cheap komandirskie in the other forum so 2414 it is gonna be.
> 
> I'll put in black amphibia hands (also black second hand) from meranom and have a different lume than the stock ones. I'm excoted to see how the lume is gonna turn out.


Nice, any experience with changing the hands? Which fit and which not...


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

I do. The thing is, apart from the usual amphibia/komandirskie hands (http://meranom.com/index.php?route=product/search&filter_name=hands) there are basically no other hand sets that fit without altering the hands themselves besides the second hand. That one is easy since it´s a 0.17mm hand that is standard size for Miyota 8215 and the chinese movements that were based on it (dg2813, dg3804). The bigger problem is the 1.4mm hour hand that is basically nowhere to be found.

But don't give up yet, with a little work you can make any Seiko hand set work. The minute hand fits most of the time, sometimes the hole is slightly too big but you can use tweezers to make it a notch smaller. The vostok and seiko minute hand sizes are only 0.05mm apart and due to tolerances in the manufacturing process the just fit 95% of the time. The Seiko hands have a little flange around the hole, that´s where you wanna work with your tweezers to make it smaller.
I guess seiko second hands can be altered the same way (0.18mm --> 0,17mm) but I've not done that so far.
The harder part is the hour hand because the seiko ones have a hole sized 1.5mm that has to be brought down to 1.4mm. The easiest way to do that is to use a pin vice. 
The flange on the hour hand is a lot bigger than on the minute hand so easier to grab with a pin vice. 
Just make sure you don't scratch, bend or drop the hour hand. Tighten the hole with the pin vice very slowly and carefully and make sure you rotate the hand before tightening the pin vice too far because that will result in a square hole. 
if you only tighten a bit, then unscrew the pin vice, rotate the hand slightly and then tighten again you´ll get a nice round 1.4mm hole. And make sure that you try the fit on the movement continuously.
It sounds complicated and scary but just go for it. My first hand set I made took about 45mins, now it only takes me a minute and I´m done.

What the watches look like with the Seiko hands you can see in this post here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-mods-1133714-129.html#post30618738

And here are pictures of the process:







































You can see what I meant with the square hole. It also looks kinda rough in the picture where the hand is set on the movement but only because its a closeup shot. It is the same hand as the one on my black amphibia so it doesn't look like that without zoom


----------



## Racerke

Thx for the info, guess i'll start praxtice ☺


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

mattbeme said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> It's good to know which dials fit and which ones don't.
> 
> I also like to experiment with dials of other brands.


Tried another dial, this time a Miyota 8215/DG2813 Dial, but that doesn't work at all. Way bigger than the Vostok ones and the Date window is even further on the outside of the dial.


----------



## buddahlou

My Amphibia Ministry finally came in and man I couldn't be happier what a great looking watch. I received the Atlas bezel and rubber strap from One Second Closer, the Atlas bezel is a stunner can't wait to get the ceramic bezel from DLW to complete the watch. The rubber bracelet fits tight but it's really good quality and it wears really comfortable.


----------



## Coug76

@buddahlou

How is the quality on the new stock bracelet? It looks very different from the previous ones.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## buddahlou

@Coug76

The stock bracelet wan't very good at all very light and flimsy. I purchased my watch from ChistopolCity shipping was reasonably quick but the dial does have a small blemish on it so I wrote to them hopefully the issues gets resolved.


----------



## haejuk

I got this from another member. All I did so far was put the strap on. The bezel is stainless steel from Meranom and the hands are off of an SE model. The strap is Tropical Rally from dagaz. I am thinking to do more to this mod, but I might wait to 2017 and see if there is a 50th anniversary 1967 Amphibia (really hoping there is!). I have a couple parts coming from Meranom to finally mod my Ministry Scuba Dude as well. I'll post a picture when I finally get my parts.


----------



## buddahlou

Received my ceramic insert really like how it's coming together. All I'm waiting for to finish my mod is the clear case Ref October case back from OneSecondCloser. Question for the more experienced members, I used the included 3M tape with OneSecondCloser Atlas Bezelis that enough to hold that insert in place? Or can I use something better?


----------



## ThePossumKing

buddahlou said:


> Received my ceramic insert really like how it's coming together. All I'm waiting for to finish my mod is the clear case Ref October case back from OneSecondCloser. Question for the more experienced members, I used the included 3M tape with OneSecondCloser Atlas Bezelis that enough to hold that insert in place? Or can I use something better?


Its fine. 3M tape is pressure sensitive. You'll need the equivalent of a mini jackhammer to get it back off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddahlou

@ThePossumKing Thanks! was all scared to even get in the pool.


----------



## mattbeme

.
@buddahlou:

I see that your bezel is bevelled.

Could you please tell me how it is constructed?















Is it 1 or 2 ??


----------



## mattbeme

buddahlou said:


> @ThePossumKing Thanks! was all scared to even get in the pool.


How easy was the application?

I think the adhesive rings are difficult to apply.

They are however, extremely strong for holding the insert on the bezel !

They are a form of thick soft adhesive which allows you to remove the insert when required. 
Water-proof also.


----------



## buddahlou

@mattbeme See the picture attached the bezel looks like it's more 1.

You're correct the 3M was tricky to install. This is the way i did it.

1. Removed the middle of the adhesive circle
2. Removed the upper layer of 3M paper covering the adhesive 
3. Placed the bezel on the exposed adhesive
3. Once the glue adhered to the insert it was very easy to remove the insert from the bottom 3M paper 
4. Lined up the insert on the bezel and let it fall into place


----------



## mattbeme

.
@buddahlou:

I made a mistake. I wanted to say "the bezel _insert_ is bevelled" not the bezel.


----------



## buddahlou

@mattbeme Yes, the bezel wasn't flat from what I remember it had a slight bevel to it. I worked out nicely as the crystal is more protected now.


----------



## mattbeme

buddahlou said:


> You're correct the 3M was tricky to install. This is the way i did it.
> 
> 1. Removed the middle of the adhesive circle
> 2. Removed the upper layer of 3M paper covering the adhesive
> 3. Placed the *bezel* on the exposed adhesive
> 4. Once the glue adhered to the _*insert*_ it was very easy to remove the* insert* from the bottom 3M paper
> 5. Lined up the insert on the bezel and let it fall into place


?? Did you want to say: _ "insert"_ for #3 and not_ bezel _??

You and I are having trouble with these words!


----------



## buddahlou

@mattbeme I'm sorry! yes we are.. I can't multitask lol. 3 is supposed to be insert not bezel now 4 makes more sense :-/


----------



## mattbeme

buddahlou said:


> @mattbeme Yes, the *bezel* wasn't flat from what I remember it had a slight bevel to it. I worked out nicely as the crystal is more protected now.


?? Don't you mean the _*insert*_ ??









This is confusing.


----------



## buddahlou

@mattbeme correct "insert" not bezel. Geez i'm really struggling here today.


----------



## mattbeme

buddahlou said:


> @mattbeme correct "insert" not bezel. Geez i'm really struggling here today.


This is a fun group isn't it?

I bet you haven't had this sort of correction since you were 10 years old !


----------



## buddahlou

@mattbeme I know the routine new guy gets a rough going... I confused myself trying to read that :-/ 
You guys are good and full of knowledge appreciate the time taken to answer the questions i had.


----------



## Rat Fink

Green canvas strap for my everyday watch.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Finally finished my Soviet Scuba Dude restomod

I aged some ETA Pilot hands to match the dial patina, using a method an old watchmaker imparted to me last week at a flea market. I wanted the inconsistent color that you see on vintage hands, and he swore by this method. I then transplanted it to a 100 case with a boris bezel, Dagaz insert that I popped in the oven for a half hour to age the lume pip, and a Baby Tuna band from eBay. 













It pairs nicely with my 110 cased sunburned Scuba Dude mod


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

Those are amazing! How exactly did you age the single parts? Bezel insert: oven. I get that.
But how did you do the hands and the two dials? They look simply amazing!


----------



## ThePossumKing

Sebastian Coldsteele Gold said:


> Those are amazing! How exactly did you age the single parts? Bezel insert: oven. I get that.
> But how did you do the hands and the two dials? They look simply amazing!


The dials are a natural result of aging. I didn't do anything to them. 
The hands were stained with cola residue, dried, washed off and then oven baked

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

Thanks, I've tried rooibos tea and espresso but never cola. I´ll give that a try once i make another vintage watch. I´m currently bidding on a vintage amphibia, one of the antimagnetic ones. Maybe this would be an option for that watch even tho I wanted to put the blue scuba dude dial in that one. We´ll see.
My 33x case for the orange mod is at PVD-coating right now, should be back by the end of the week and I´ll put black Komandirskie hands in that one until my order from merino arrives with the black amphibia hands.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Sebastian Coldsteele Gold said:


> Thanks, I've tried rooibos tea and espresso but never cola. I´ll give that a try once i make another vintage watch. I´m currently bidding on a vintage amphibia, one of the antimagnetic ones. Maybe this would be an option for that watch even tho I wanted to put the blue scuba dude dial in that one. We´ll see.
> My 33x case for the orange mod is at PVD-coating right now, should be back by the end of the week and I´ll put black Komandirskie hands in that one until my order from merino arrives with the black amphibia hands.


The trick to the cola residue method of staining is to cook most of the water out of the cola slowly. Then I dabbed it on the hands with a Q-tip and let it dry for a couple of days. Its the acid in the cola that stained the lume after heating. The watchmaker I talked to said that uric acid works better, but I'm not ready to go there...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

That actually makes sense by the sound of it.
Uric acid....yeah I'll pass on that too


----------



## edih

yobokies 20mm BOR bracelet w/ 22mm End piece

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

ThePossumKing said:


> The trick to the cola residue method of staining is to cook most of the water out of the cola slowly. Then I dabbed it on the hands with a Q-tip and let it dry for a couple of days. Its the acid in the cola that stained the lume after heating. The watchmaker I talked to said that uric acid works better, but I'm not ready to go there...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You seem to be deliberately skirting the issue here by your use of the vague term "cola". We WIS like specifics in our modding attempts, so now was it Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Coug76

saturnine said:


> You seem to be deliberately skirting the issue here by your use of the vague term "cola". We WIS like specifics in our modding attempts, so now was it Coke or Pepsi?


Depends on the bezel insert.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## ThePossumKing

saturnine said:


> You seem to be deliberately skirting the issue here by your use of the vague term "cola". We WIS like specifics in our modding attempts, so now was it Coke or Pepsi?


Coke? Pepsi? Do I look to be a part of the nomenklatura?

I only drink Kvas Ochakovo. The cola of the proletariat!


----------



## ThePossumKing

Now which one do I choose for my next modding project?...


----------



## Stereotype

DR. Seikostain Atlas One & Redneck. Insert Dagaz & SausageDogSeiko. Scuba & Sailboat.


----------



## mattbeme

Stereotype said:


> DR. Seikostain Atlas One & Redneck. Insert Dagaz & SausageDogSeiko. Scuba & Sailboat.


I like the Redneck. The wide outer rim is not seen on any other bezel.


----------



## Type-1

ThePossumKing said:


> Finally finished my Soviet Scuba Dude restomod
> 
> I aged some ETA Pilot hands to match the dial patina, using a method an old watchmaker imparted to me last week at a flea market. I wanted the inconsistent color that you see on vintage hands, and he swore by this method. I then transplanted it to a 100 case with a boris bezel, Dagaz insert that I popped in the oven for a half hour to age the lume pip, and a Baby Tuna band from eBay.
> View attachment 8612418
> View attachment 8612434
> 
> It pairs nicely with my 110 cased sunburned Scuba Dude mod
> View attachment 8612442


Really nice finish product. I like the aged dial and hands. Any link on the baby tuna band.

Congrats

Send from my iPhone


----------



## LikeClockWork

these are awesome...say some vintage vostoks recently that caught my eye on eBay


----------



## fofofomin

Been lagging to finish this, here's a sneak peak.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

ThePossumKing said:


> Now which one do I choose for my next modding project?...


I'd go with the black dial antimagnetic. That's the one I fell in love with and am currently bidding on. I just love the edgy case and the overall dimensions.

Together with a classic LE bezel: stunning. I have the problem that I need one with a movement with a date since the dial I wanna put in has a date window. There are more without out there though.


----------



## Stereotype

mattbeme said:


> I like the Redneck. The wide outer rim is not seen on any other bezel.


It has a very wide rim, I know the Dave Murphy (full) Bezel has quite a wide one but nothing like DR.S! I contacted DR.S and he may do a 'Long Shark' soon. He is currently working on a Turtle style. Not sure what that's going to look like?


----------



## Bauta

How is the quality of the solid link bracelet Meranom sells for the 420 case? I believe it is the same that comes with some of the SE models. 

Does the bracelet rattle a lot? I'm especially curious about the quality of the clasp. Thanks!


----------



## Coug76

Search field fail.


----------



## grigoriyk

That strange feeling, when you came back from business trip, and almost all your items for vostok mods, arrived in the same time!









Inviato dal mio Che2-L11 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

grigoriyk said:


> That strange feeling, when you came back from business trip, and almost all your items for vostok mods, arrived in the same time!


dr.seikostain products I see !

Good choice. I need to order one of his orange straps with my next order.

You will like the black/grey/orange striped strap. It's the best one of that stripe combination that I have found.


----------



## grigoriyk

mattbeme said:


> dr.seikostain products I see !
> 
> Good choice. I need to order one of his orange straps with my next order.
> 
> You will like the black/grey/orange striped strap. It's the best one of that stripe combination that I have found.


Not only Dr.seikostan, also pers184, meranom, and some sellers from eBay.

Inviato dal mio Che2-L11 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

fofofomin said:


> Been lagging to finish this, here's a sneak peak.











This may look good just as it is, with no bezel insert. 
Most of the brass is covered by an insert. 
I would like to see this in a few months when the brass/bronze achieves a patina.
Dark colour dials look good with brass/bronze.


----------



## mattbeme

Stereotype said:


> .... I contacted DR.S and he may do a 'Long Shark' soon. He is currently working on a Turtle style. Not sure what that's going to look like?



















I am waiting for these to be produced. 
They are currently produced only for Seiko models.

If we send dr.seikostain a message through his ebay store, we can tell him which models we would like for our Vostok.
This will help him to determine the number of willing buyers. Perhaps he will then produce the Seiko bezels for the Vostoks.


----------



## fofofomin

mattbeme said:


> View attachment 8626770
> 
> 
> This may look good just as it is, with no bezel insert.
> Most of the brass is covered by an insert.
> I would like to see this in a few months when the brass/bronze achieves a patina.
> Dark colour dials look good with brass/bronze.


Gonna strip the case down to brass and properly install the bezel I'll keep you all updated.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bauta

Coug76 said:


> Search field fail.


Is that aimed at me?


----------



## saturnine

grigoriyk said:


> Not only Dr.seikostan, also pers184, meranom, and some sellers from eBay.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Che2-L11 utilizzando Tapatalk


How did you get pers184 to sell to you? I've tried for over a month and I never got his paypal address to seal the deal.


----------



## saturnine

Also, what are you guys using to open/close your amphibia cases? My cheap ebay jaxa style has trouble fitting into the ring indentations given the deep caseback. Looking at more expensive versions, they don't look like the pins are any longer to work any better.


----------



## Zany4

saturnine said:


> Also, what are you guys using to open/close your amphibia cases?


I have a cheap jaxa I start with. I have a longer pin, 2 arm, crab tightener with thinner beveled tips I use to finish up to avoid the jaxa slipping off at higher torque.


----------



## mattbeme

saturnine said:


> Also, what are you guys using to open/close your amphibia cases? My cheap ebay jaxa style has trouble fitting into the ring indentations given the deep caseback. Looking at more expensive versions, they don't look like the pins are any longer to work any better.


Are you referring to the standard caseback or the taller glass caseback?

The standard caseback may be too tall for some pins.

Use a file or a 'dremel' rotary tool to grind the pins to allow them to reach the indentations.

Ensure the pins are set at the correct position to fit each indentation. That is, not the distance between pins but the angle each pin is set relative to the indentation. Some pins have a rectangular end which may not fit the indentation properly unless the short side of the rectangle is facing the indentation.


----------



## Dr.Z

When I got my jaxa style opener I was shocked to see how small it was. I really am not able to use the arm to torque down on the case back ring. I have no trouble opening the backs of Amphibians which seem under torqued from the factory. Without having torque specs, how tight do the backs need to be to be water proof? How do people gauge the tightness?


----------



## Coug76

Bauta said:


> Is that aimed at me?


It was aimed at me. Tapatalk has a search button and a quick reply button. I used the latter.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## Stereotype

mattbeme said:


> View attachment 8626890
> 
> 
> View attachment 8626898
> 
> 
> I am waiting for these to be produced.
> They are currently produced only for Seiko models.
> 
> If we send dr.seikostain a message through his ebay store, we can tell him which models we would like for our Vostok.
> This will help him to determine the number of willing buyers. Perhaps he will then produce the Seiko bezels for the Vostoks.


Agreed Matt, I asked him if he could do a Long Tooth Shark and he seemed quite open to the idea. I will let you know the outcome. He did mention his love of Vostok's!


----------



## mattbeme

Dr.Z said:


> When I got my jaxa style opener I was shocked to see how small it was. I really am not able to use the arm to torque down on the case back ring. I have no trouble opening the backs of Amphibians which seem under torqued from the factory. Without having torque specs, how tight do the backs need to be to be water proof? How do people gauge the tightness?


These wrenches are not large.

You must place the watch in a case holder / vise or something similar to use the arm of the wrench. If you hold the watch in your hand, it is very difficult to use the arm and also push down on the wrench to prevent the pins from slipping.

When the watch is held in a holder or vise, both hands are free. One hand pushes down on the wrench to keep the pins held firmly in the ring indentations. The other hand turns the wrench by the handle.

Be careful that you do not spin or rotate the handle itself because the pins may spread apart and they will slip.

Amphibia case back: I turn the ring until it does not want to turn further. 
I then scratch a small line on the ring and case to create a line of reference.
In the future, when I remove the case back and re-install it, I tighten the ring until the lines meet.


----------



## mattbeme

.
.








Glass casebacks are too tall for some wrench pins. They will not reach the lock ring.

Some pins are too short to fit the standard caseback.

So, you must modify the pins. Very easy to do.

Tools:

- file OR rotary 'dremel' style tool with metal grinding attachment / bit
- wrench / pliers / vise: to hold pin


----------



## fofofomin

Glamour shots before I decide to glue the bezel insert.

With or w/o. Insert?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

fofofomin said:


> With or w/o. Insert?











I like both but I think it is better with the insert. The bezel is too wide to keep it plain; too much brass.
If the bezel were narrow, I would choose it.


----------



## Dr.Z

mattbeme said:


> These wrenches are not large.
> 
> You must place the watch in a case holder / vise or something similar to use the arm of the wrench. If you hold the watch in your hand, it is very difficult to use the arm and also push down on the wrench to prevent the pins from slipping.
> 
> When the watch is held in a holder or vise, both hands are free. One hand pushes down on the wrench to keep the pins held firmly in the ring indentations. The other hand turns the wrench by the handle.
> 
> Be careful that you do not spin or rotate the handle itself because the pins may spread apart and they will slip.
> 
> Amphibia case back: I turn the ring until it does not want to turn further.
> I then scratch a small line on the ring and case to create a line of reference.
> In the future, when I remove the case back and re-install it, I tighten the ring until the lines meet.


Great! Thanks, this is very helpful


----------



## grigoriyk

Inviato dal mio Che2-L11 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Racerke

Is that the stainless steel crown from meranom? Not to raw finish? Gives a total different look to it, love it.


----------



## Dr.Z

grigoriyk said:


> Inviato dal mio Che2-L11 utilizzando Tapatalk


Nice! I'm a big fan of the 090 with mesh. A real classic diver look. Love the crown also. Iv'e got one in the mail.


----------



## Stereotype

Dr.Z said:


> Nice! I'm a big fan of the 090 with mesh. A real classic diver look. Love the crown also. Iv'e got one in the mail.


I was wondering. Do the stainless steel replacement crowns sold by Meranom include the rubber seal inside the thread?


----------



## grigoriyk

Racerke said:


> Is that the stainless steel crown from meranom? Not to raw finish? Gives a total different look to it, love it.


Yes, this crown from meranom. I don't like polished surface, and I'm going to brush case, so for me the crown is pretty good.

Inviato dal mio Che2-L11 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## grigoriyk

Stereotype said:


> I was wondering. Do the stainless steel replacement crowns sold by Meranom include the rubber seal inside the thread?


Of course! 
Some pictures original crown and crown from meranom.

























Inviato dal mio Che2-L11 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Racerke

Thx for the info, love it! Is i guess the only mod possible of the crown...


----------



## mattbeme

Racerke said:


> ......i guess the only mod possible of the crown...


This is what pers184 has created.

Not for sale.


----------



## Bauta

What is the maximum hand length you can install in an Amphibian?


----------



## ThePossumKing

Bauta said:


> What is the maximum hand length you can install in an Amphibian?


About 13mm for the minute hand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

mattbeme said:


> .
> .
> View attachment 8629746
> 
> 
> Glass casebacks are too tall for some wrench pins. They will not reach the lock ring.
> 
> Some pins are too short to fit the standard caseback.
> 
> So, you must modify the pins. Very easy to do.
> 
> Tools:
> 
> - file OR rotary 'dremel' style tool with metal grinding attachment / bit
> - wrench / pliers / vise: to hold pin


I have trouble w/the standard casebacks. And you're right, that is an easy solution I didn't think of. I was just wondering if higher quality case wrenches were better in this regard.


----------



## mattbeme

saturnine said:


> I have trouble w/the standard casebacks. And you're right, that is an easy solution I didn't think of.* I was just wondering if higher quality case wrenches were better in this regard*.


Not necessarily.

I have a genuine JAXA wrench made in Switzerland and only 1 set of pins are able to reach, with _very_ little space to spare.

The vast majority of casebacks require shorter pins so I believe the wrench producers are not concerned with tall casebacks which use lock rings.


----------



## Bauta

ThePossumKing said:


> About 13mm for the minute hand
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Stereotype

grigoriyk said:


> Of course!
> Some pictures original crown and crown from meranom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio Che2-L11 utilizzando Tapatalk


Great thanks. When installing do you need to lubricate? If so? With what?


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

The only thing you could lubricate is the gasket in the crown. For that use silicone grease just as for the other gaskets. Whenever I remove a gasket I use that stuff on it before I out everything back together.


----------



## mattbeme

Derek N said:


> Matt, please let us know how the dr.seikostain glass caseback works on your watch. I have that exact same seikostain glass caseback and have installed them on multiple cases of Vostoks; only to have moisture enter each one. I contacted the seller (company one.second.closer) through ebay, and Krzystof was such a pleasant guy to talk to. He immediately refunded me the cost of the caseback...


I have installed a dr.seikostain glass caseback on one of my Amphibia. 
I tested the water resistance by placing it under water at depth of 24" (60cm) for a period of 10 hours.

No leaks.


----------



## mattbeme

saturnine said:


> How did you get pers184 to sell to you? I've tried for over a month and I never got his paypal address to seal the deal.


Usually, he will give you his paypal address when he is ready to produce the parts.

Of course, if you believe he forgot your order, don't hesitate to send him another PM.


----------



## mattbeme

Hartig said:


> I received my "Porthole Bathyscaphe" bezel today.
> Porthole Bathyscaphe Custom Bronze Bezel for VOSTOK Amphibian Watch | eBay
> 
> First impressions are not good;
> 
> 1. It does not fit a 420 or 710 case!
> The cutout at the bottom isn't deep enough to clear the crown tube.


Today, I received my 'Porthole' bezel from zavar011. 
24 days from Israel to Canada. Acceptable.

I installed it onto a 710. No problems, there is space between the bezel and crown.















More photos soon.

High quality. I would not hesitate to purchase another one.

I mentioned, to zavar, the problem of installation onto 420 and 710 cases. He stated that 'fake' Vostok cases produced
in the 1990's are slightly smaller so the bezel may not fit.

However, we know that there are sometimes slight variations in the dimensions of _genuine_ Vostok parts.


----------



## Racerke

mattbeme said:


> I have installed a dr.seikostain glass caseback on one of my Amphibia.
> I tested the water resistance by placing it under water at depth of 24" (60cm) for a period of 10 hours.
> 
> No leaks.


Nice, Just ordered mine. With blue coating on the glass...


----------



## Bauta

My first mod:









Case and seconds hand from a 100475.
Guts and dial from a 420634.
Bezel from Meranom


----------



## JonS1967

Bauta said:


> My first mod:
> 
> View attachment 8652058
> 
> 
> Case and seconds hand from a 100475.
> Guts and dial from a 420634.
> Bezel from Meranom


Very tasteful. The Meranom bezel really compliments the lines of the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsomerv

Yobokies has Vostok paddle hands now

http://s161.photobucket.com/user/yobokies/media/Hands/IMG_0001_3.jpg.html?filters[user]=37280243&filters[recent]=1&filters[publicOnly]=1&sort=1&o=2


----------



## ar.javid

How to order from yobokies?


----------



## ar.javid

I want to try a 150 case. As they are all sold out on meranom, is there any source for just the case.


----------



## laff79

ar.javid said:


> How to order from yobokies?


You have to email him your request. It's kind of annoying. But he's pretty prompt with replies.


----------



## mattbeme

ar.javid said:


> I want to try a 150 case. As they are all sold out on meranom, is there any source for just the case.


No. There is no other source.


----------



## JonS1967

mattbeme said:


> No. There is no other source.


I've been hoping that Meranom will sell spare 150 cases like he sells other cases.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug76

Sounds great, but highly unlikely. 

Too much profit potential there with the SE series and being the sole source for those cases. At least at the typical per case price.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## mattbeme

JonS1967 said:


> I've been hoping that Meranom will sell spare 150 cases like he sells other cases.


I don't think he will.

The SE models are exclusive to Meranom and he does not want to sell the main parts such as cases and dials.









This was performed by a WUS member a month or so ago.
It looks good to me.


----------



## saturnine

Anyone ever have trouble fitting Komandirskie hands on an Amphibia? I put some from favinov (pretty sure they are genuine) on my radio room but the hour hand didn't want to go down very far onto the pinion(?). Unfortunately I didn't take a close look prior to removing the original hands, but comparing to my other unmodified amphibia, the hour hand was not as close to the dial. I fitted the rest of the hands and the hour/minute were tight against each other but I could not detect any interference. So I wore it all day on 7/4 and it was accurate. I took it off late the same day (11p/12a) and noticed the next day it had stopped around 6:35a. It should have easily had reserve to be still running (and has in the past), but 6:35 is where the hands met and it appears they were stuck. I moved them to 645 or so & it stuck again around 735. Long story short, it looks like the hour hand needs to be broached I guess. I hope the movement wasn't damaged. I will put the original hands back on and see how she ticks.

FYI, this was my first hand swap... cheap chinese hand setters, but I used the one w/the largest hole and it shouldn't have been a problem.


----------



## Racerke

nsomerv said:


> Yobokies has Vostok paddle hands now
> 
> http://s161.photobucket.com/user/yobokies/media/Hands/IMG_0001_3.jpg.html?filters[user]=37280243&filters[recent]=1&filters[publicOnly]=1&sort=1&o=2


Thx for the tip, just ordered mine.


----------



## ar.javid

Even I saw this, I'm thinking of doing this. Its going to be difficult with my limited metal working skills and tools. But it looks worth the try. Moreover the subdial with contrasting colors doesn't look very Vostoky. I have a movement and dial coming from meranom. Hands from IGOR. 
If anybody has a 090 lying around and they wish to sell it cheap. Please PM me. Thanks


----------



## ar.javid

If anybody has a spare 090 case lying around and they wish to sell it . Please PM me. Thanks


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

I managed to buy a SE sandwich dial from meranom. I just messaged them and asked. They initially told me they would get them in stock and sell them normally but that was two months ago. I just kept asking and they sold me a dial that didn't make the QM at the factory. So it might have minor faults but at that price it is pretty good. I'll let you know when I get it.

I still want a SE bezel in black for my antimagnetic I just won on eBay. So if anyone has that lying around and doesn't need it, just let me know.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Sebastian Coldsteele Gold said:


> I managed to buy a SE sandwich dial from meranom. I just messaged them and asked. They initially told me they would get them in stock and sell them normally but that was two months ago. I just kept asking and they sold me a dial that didn't make the QM at the factory. So it might have minor faults but at that price it is pretty good. I'll let you know when I get it.
> 
> I still want a SE bezel in black for my antimagnetic I just won on eBay. So if anyone has that lying around and doesn't need it, just let me know.


Must be nice...I messaged them about 15 times about purchasing an SE dial and all I got was 'we don't sell SE dials'

Which is one reason I dislike the 'one seller only' SE scam in general...


----------



## Ottski44

Any issues or comments on purchasing a 710634 directly from Boris_gbv's eBay store? Prices seem to be about $10 more than it would cost for me to source the watch and new bezel separately and swap the bezel myself. 

I have no experience working on watches other than the occasional battery change, strap swap or adjustment. 

Thanks!


----------



## ThePossumKing

Ottski44 said:


> Any issues or comments on purchasing a 710634 directly from Boris_gbv's eBay store? Prices seem to be about $10 more than it would cost for me to source the watch and new bezel separately and swap the bezel myself.
> 
> I have no experience working on watches other than the occasional battery change, strap swap or adjustment.
> 
> Thanks!


Swapping bezels is a piece of cake. Especially if you are using one of boris's bezels to start with. They always snap right on. Plus you can get the exact insert you want...


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

Try Facebook that's where I messaged them. Earlier I tried their normal email address. That's when they told me that they would get the dials in stock once the factory sent them.
Asked a few times and it was always the same: store not updated because busy, dials also haven't arrived yet so it would take even more time to update the store.

So I messaged them on Facebook and that's when the guy told me after a few messages back and forth (same thing again, dial not in stock yet, busy updating the store...) that they had a few dials that didn't make the QM at the factory. I should just send an email to the guys from support and tell them that he promised me a 359 dial. 
That's what I did and they sent me a link to their "whatever dial" pre-order and told me to comment that I wanted a 359 dial. 
So far my order hasn't shipped yet because obviously I had to order more stuff to meet the minimum order limit.

So we'll see how that worked out once my order actually arrives here.

Concerning the Boris order:
I have ordered a 110 from him that had the alternative bezel and a black insert. All good but since then the prices went up so I haven't done that again, especially since I usually don't want a normal SKX007/009 insert and don't like the other ones he has. 
For my 710 I ordered the watch itself from another seller and bought the boris bezel without insert.. 
My upcoming 33x came from a member of another forum and arkustime (also ebay).
I orders the insert from Dagaz. But this way the whole watch costs more than if you just order one with the alternative bezel from boris. If you like one particular insert he also has there is nothing bad a put ordering the watch direclty from him. If you want a different insert, buy the parts separately. Changing the bezel is super easy and nothing to be scared of and that way you'll have way more options.


----------



## Ottski44

ThePossumKing said:


> Swapping bezels is a piece of cake. Especially if you are using one of boris's bezels to start with. They always snap right on. Plus you can get the exact insert you want...


Thanks. Is there a preferred bezel insert seller that could be recommended to fit the Boris bezel?

Also, with regards to inserting the bezel insert, is super glue an acceptable method is there a more appropriate method to be utilized?

Sorry for any remedial questions. Just very interested and want to make sure I do it right the first time.


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

Dagazwatch, yobokies, Dr.seikostan (ebay), if you want ceramic: dlwwatches.com.

Basically every insert that is made for the skx007/009 will fit. A few minutes using Google will find you hundreds of inserts.

To put them in I wouldn't use super glue because it might damage the paint on the aluminium inserts.
Regular glue (not water based) works fine. Or you could use 3M rings specially made for that purpose. If you buy your insert from Dagazwatch you can just order them from him as well since he has them in his online shop.


----------



## saturnine

saturnine said:


> Anyone ever have trouble fitting Komandirskie hands on an Amphibia? I put some from favinov (pretty sure they are genuine) on my radio room but the hour hand didn't want to go down very far onto the pinion(?). Unfortunately I didn't take a close look prior to removing the original hands, but comparing to my other unmodified amphibia, the hour hand was not as close to the dial. I fitted the rest of the hands and the hour/minute were tight against each other but I could not detect any interference. So I wore it all day on 7/4 and it was accurate. I took it off late the same day (11p/12a) and noticed the next day it had stopped around 6:35a. It should have easily had reserve to be still running (and has in the past), but 6:35 is where the hands met and it appears they were stuck. I moved them to 645 or so & it stuck again around 735. Long story short, it looks like the hour hand needs to be broached I guess. I hope the movement wasn't damaged. I will put the original hands back on and see how she ticks.
> 
> FYI, this was my first hand swap... cheap chinese hand setters, but I used the one w/the largest hole and it shouldn't have been a problem.


I think I was just pushing the minute hand on too far. Pulled the hands off and reinstalled, just pushed the minute hand on gently and now I have some separation between the hands.


----------



## mattbeme

saturnine said:


> I think I was just pushing the minute hand on too far. Pulled the hands off and reinstalled, just pushed the minute hand on gently and now I have some separation between the hands.


I'm glad you solved the problem.

I like to install Komandirskie hands onto Amphibia, when the watch requires the narrow Hour hand. 
I have no problems. As you say, the Minute hand must be installed slowly, and you must look closely to ensure there is sufficient separation.

The lume creates additional thickness under the hands, so this must be considered.


----------



## grigoriyk

My summer watch rally mod:
Gold hands and SS crown from meranom;
Rally silicon rubber strap from eBay westonwatchstraps;
Custom bronze bezel from eBay zavar011;
Custom bezel insert from eBay dr.seikostan;
Custom sunburst dial from me.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Another Soviet 2409 restomod

ETA hands, boris bezel and a PO insert all wrapped up in a 110 case

I think I need to put the new 2416s that come out of the 100, 110 and 710 cases that I use for restomods into the 020 and 470 cases that I get the 2409s from and sell them...too many unused parts laying around...


----------



## Ottski44

ThePossumKing said:


> Another Soviet 2409 restomod
> 
> ETA hands, boris bezel and a PO insert all wrapped up in a 110 case
> 
> I think I need to put the new 2416s that come out of the 100, 110 and 710 cases that I use for restomods into the 020 and 470 cases that I get the 2409s from and sell them...too many unused parts laying around...
> 
> View attachment 8674266


That is awesome looking! I'm so impressed with the work you all do.


----------



## mattbeme

.







I have never before seen of these vintage dials.
Perhaps it is the inspiration for these modern dials.




















- all photos: Meranom


----------



## Racerke

My modded Blue Scuba Dude:
- Blue bezel from AM watches
- Mesh strap
- Blue coated crystal caseback from Dr.Seikostain (He has really fast shipping and great service!)

To do:
- SS crown from Meranom
- Chrome paddle hands with red second from Yobokies (ordered, will come somewhere next week i hope)

The pics:
























This is how i recieved the caseback b-)








First i wanted a set of nice Omega hands (with big orange minute), but it's my first time changing hands so modifying it i wouldn't risk for the time. The paddle hands wil fit nicely and gives it a hommage for the older amphibia divers


----------



## saturnine

ThePossumKing said:


> Another Soviet 2409 restomod
> 
> ETA hands, boris bezel and a PO insert all wrapped up in a 110 case
> 
> I think I need to put the new 2416s that come out of the 100, 110 and 710 cases that I use for restomods into the 020 and 470 cases that I get the 2409s from and sell them...too many unused parts laying around...


I might be interested in a 2416 (w/date?) movement. Maybe even another 470 case as well...depending on price.

I would absolutely be interested in any non-working/junk Vostok movement anyone has to practice fitting modified hands on so I don't damage a working movement.


----------



## igorIV

saturnine said:


> I would absolutely be interested in any non-working/junk Vostok movement anyone has to practice fitting modified hands on so I don't damage a working movement.


I have 470 case from USSR and some non-working movement for experiments.


----------



## mojoatomic




----------



## ThePossumKing

mattbeme said:


> .
> View attachment 8677322
> 
> I have never before seen of these vintage dials.


I've had 3 or 4 of these and have seen a bunch more, but they are usually too sunburned and cracked to be of any use. I got lucky with this one


----------



## Arizone

Can you spot all the mods?


----------



## Racerke

Bezel, hands, crown, case back and strap?


----------



## Racerke

And fat pushpins


----------



## mattbeme

Arizone said:


> Can you spot all the mods?


You do realize that you will have to explain how you painted the hands?

White H hand
Orange M hand
Dual-colour S hand


----------



## mattbeme

Racerke said:


> And fat pushpins


Genuine Vostok I believe. They are very strong but sometimes they are too thick for thick NATO/ZULU straps.

I think it's a good idea to buy both sizes of Vostok spring bars / pins: thick and thin.

The thin bars can be purchased from any part supplier but the thick bars made by Vostok have a unique design: they do not have 
projecting 'shoulders' as found on most other bars. This is a good design as it prevents a strap brom grabbing the shoulder and pulling out the bar.

Always install the thickest bars possible that will allow the strap to fit without causing it to rub on the case.

Thick bar = stronger


----------



## Arizone

mattbeme said:


> You do realize that you will have to explain how you painted the hands?
> 
> White H hand
> Orange M hand
> Dual-colour S hand


With acrylic model paint and new lume.


----------



## Spench

Gentlemen, I've decided to build an Amphibian homage to my Seiko Pogue with a gold dial #278 from favinov, a Pepsi bezel insert from the Philippines, a Boris bezel and a 710 case. The donor watch is on order from Meranom and other parts are en-route. Triumph or disaster, will post photos when completed.


----------



## ThePossumKing

It's far from being perfect. I am not a precision machinist and my equipment is a 60 year old industrial mill









But here's an 090 case that I have 'dehooded'

















I still have a lot of filing and clean-up work to do, but I'm happy with it so far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug76

ThePossumKing said:


> It's far from being perfect. I am not a precision machinist and my equipment is a 60 year old industrial mill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But here's an 090 case that I have 'dehooded'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a lot of filing and clean-up work to do, but I'm happy with it so far
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking of trying that very thing with a 060 case to see how it works out. I was going to try a small grinder wheel for the gross removal tasks then clean it up with files and 320 grit emory cloth.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## messyGarage

^^^
Voilà, 150 case
Thumbs up for you, King


----------



## ar.javid

Good work P king. I'm waiting for some one to donate me a 090 case


----------



## saturnine

So I picked up a new set of seals from Meranom for a few of my pieces. I have the large caseback seal, a small one for inside the crown and an even smaller one that I have no idea what it is for. Can someone enlighten me?

http://meranom.com/amphibian-classi...bber-seals-set-to-vostok-amphibian-watch.html


----------



## messyGarage

saturnine said:


> So I picked up a new set of seals from Meranom for a few of my pieces. I have the large caseback seal, a small one for inside the crown and an even smaller one that I have no idea what it is for. Can someone enlighten me?
> 
> RUBBER SEALS SET TO VOSTOK AMPHIBIAN WATCH Meranom.com


It's the dust seal that sit inside of the crown tube, behind a small metal washer

To replace it, pry the metal washer out with a small screwdriver (be gentle, it's thin) and then replace it. Then you can reseat the washer with a tube (or a reversed drill bit, or something like that) of the same dimension. The more you squeeze it, the more the stem will fit tight (but the seal will wear faster). I add a little dab of silicon grease also.


----------



## eggnspoons

Just gonna leave this here









Sent via carrier pigeon from Narnia.


----------



## ThePossumKing

saturnine said:


> So I picked up a new set of seals from Meranom for a few of my pieces. I have the large caseback seal, a small one for inside the crown and an even smaller one that I have no idea what it is for. Can someone enlighten me?
> 
> http://meranom.com/amphibian-classi...bber-seals-set-to-vostok-amphibian-watch.html


It goes at the bottom of the crown tube to seal the stem

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

messyGarage said:


> It's the dust seal that sit inside of the crown tube, behind a small metal washer
> 
> To replace it, pry the metal washer out with a small screwdriver (be gentle, it's thin) and then replace it. Then you can reseat the washer with a tube (or a reversed drill bit, or something like that) of the same dimension. The more you squeeze it, the more the stem will fit tight (but the seal will wear faster). I add a little dab of silicon grease also.





ThePossumKing said:


> It goes at the bottom of the crown tube to seal the stem


Thank you! I never would have known. That seal was definitely deteriorated in one watch. I wish they would include that little washer in the seal kit; I bent it a bit putting it back in. I suppose I could pull it back out and straighten it.


----------



## saturnine

mattbeme said:


> .
> .
> View attachment 8629746
> 
> 
> Glass casebacks are too tall for some wrench pins. They will not reach the lock ring.
> 
> Some pins are too short to fit the standard caseback.
> 
> So, you must modify the pins. Very easy to do.
> 
> Tools:
> 
> - file OR rotary 'dremel' style tool with metal grinding attachment / bit
> - wrench / pliers / vise: to hold pin


Thanks again for this. I filed some of the square pins down and now they fit like a glove. It's nice to be confident I am tightening the rings down properly.


----------



## mattbeme

ThePossumKing said:


> It's far from being perfect. I am not a precision machinist and my equipment is a 60 year old industrial mill


I love vintage machinery.

Perhaps some of us will have you do some machining for us.....and pay you for your labour, of course.

I have a few mods to perform on a few cases.


----------



## Coug76

mattbeme said:


> I love vintage machinery.


So does Vostok.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## mattbeme

.



























Case: 090
Dial: Radio Room 750
Movement: 2414 manual wind
Strap: Clockwork Synergy NATO XL (30cm)
Bezel: 'Atlas' (dr.seikostain)
Insert: 'Scandi One' Black ( under side used for photos 3 and 4 )

- the pink sectors of the dial are actually more _red_ than what is visible in the photos.


----------



## messyGarage

saturnine said:


> Thank you! I never would have known. That seal was definitely deteriorated in one watch. I wish they would include that little washer in the seal kit; I bent it a bit putting it back in. I suppose I could pull it back out and straighten it.


Favinov on the bay has the washer, but IIRC the whole gasket kit from him costs more that from Meranom.


----------



## mrwomble

mattbeme said:


> .
> View attachment 8699546
> View attachment 8699554
> 
> View attachment 8699562
> View attachment 8699570
> 
> 
> Case: 090
> Dial: Radio Room 750
> Movement: 2414 manual wind
> Strap: Clockwork Synergy NATO XL (30cm)
> Bezel: 'Atlas' (dr.seikostain)
> Insert: 'Scandi One' Black ( under side used for photos 3 and 4 )
> 
> - the pink sectors of the dial are actually more _red_ than what is visible in the photos.


Great brush work Matt! Did you do that by hand?


----------



## 103ssv

Here's my mod i made yesterday:
















Original USSR case.
New RR dial from Meranom.
New 31 jewel mechanism.
Used bezel, although not quit sure about it.


----------



## mattbeme

mrwomble said:


> Great brush work Matt! Did you do that by hand?


Thank you.

Yes, I did it by hand.
I used sandpaper. I think it was 150 or 180 grit.

- remove the bezel and stem
- wrap the crown / case tube with tape to prevent debris entering the case or falling into the threads
- cover the crystal with tape to prevent damage
- fold a small piece of sandpaper into a narrow strip about 4 -5 mm wide or cut a piece of a nail file 
- press the paper against the case with a narrow tool 4 -5 mm wide such as a flat screwdriver or a piece of thin wood.
- carefully push / pull the paper to the edge. Do not stop at the edge but continue past it.
- ensure all scratches are parallel
- if you want the sides to remain polished without brush lines, but you accidentally scratched them:
when you have completed brushing the top, use paper of a fine grit and remove the scratches. Continue this
process by using finer grades of sandpaper until all scratches are removed and the metal is polished. Use metal 
polish if necessary.


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

Thanks for the walk-through! That's really good. 
Does anyone know if the 470 cases are solid stainless steel? Or just chromed brass? I would like to try the same method on the one that's on the way to me.


----------



## messyGarage

Yes, they are stainless steel.


----------



## Dr.Z

mattbeme said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Yes, I did it by hand.
> I used sandpaper. I think it was 150 or 180 grit.
> 
> - remove the bezel and stem
> - wrap the crown / case tube with tape to prevent debris entering the case or falling into the threads
> - cover the crystal with tape to prevent damage
> - fold a small piece of sandpaper into a narrow strip about 4 -5 mm wide or cut a piece of a nail file
> - press the paper against the case with a narrow tool 4 -5 mm wide such as a flat screwdriver or a piece of thin wood.
> - carefully push / pull the paper to the edge. Do not stop at the edge but continue past it.
> - ensure all scratches are parallel
> - if you want the sides to remain polished without brush lines, but you accidentally scratched them:
> when you have completed brushing the top, use paper of a fine grit and remove the scratches. Continue this
> process by using finer grades of sandpaper until all scratches are removed and the metal is polished. Use metal
> polish if necessary.


Thanks so much for all your help and guidance to us noobs! For me it's like an online apprenticeship.


----------



## ar.javid

A lil different type of brushing with a engraver.


----------



## mrwomble

mattbeme said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Yes, I did it by hand.
> I used sandpaper. I think it was 150 or 180 grit.
> 
> - remove the bezel and stem
> - wrap the crown / case tube with tape to prevent debris entering the case or falling into the threads
> - cover the crystal with tape to prevent damage
> - fold a small piece of sandpaper into a narrow strip about 4 -5 mm wide or cut a piece of a nail file
> - press the paper against the case with a narrow tool 4 -5 mm wide such as a flat screwdriver or a piece of thin wood.
> - carefully push / pull the paper to the edge. Do not stop at the edge but continue past it.
> - ensure all scratches are parallel
> - if you want the sides to remain polished without brush lines, but you accidentally scratched them:
> when you have completed brushing the top, use paper of a fine grit and remove the scratches. Continue this
> process by using finer grades of sandpaper until all scratches are removed and the metal is polished. Use metal
> polish if necessary.


I think I'm going to have to try that on an 090 that I have that isn't getting much wear.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

mattbeme said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Yes, I did it by hand.
> I used sandpaper. I think it was 150 or 180 grit.
> 
> - remove the bezel and stem
> - wrap the crown / case tube with tape to prevent debris entering the case or falling into the threads
> - cover the crystal with tape to prevent damage
> - fold a small piece of sandpaper into a narrow strip about 4 -5 mm wide or cut a piece of a nail file
> - press the paper against the case with a narrow tool 4 -5 mm wide such as a flat screwdriver or a piece of thin wood.
> - carefully push / pull the paper to the edge. Do not stop at the edge but continue past it.
> - ensure all scratches are parallel
> - if you want the sides to remain polished without brush lines, but you accidentally scratched them:
> when you have completed brushing the top, use paper of a fine grit and remove the scratches. Continue this
> process by using finer grades of sandpaper until all scratches are removed and the metal is polished. Use metal
> polish if necessary.


I used the same process on my 090. I found the Scotchbrite pad difficult to work with.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

JonS1967 said:


> I used the same process on my 090. I found the Scotchbrite pad difficult to work with.


Sandpaper produces more accurate results with lines which are more parallel.


----------



## mattbeme

mrwomble said:


> I think I'm going to have to try that on an 090 that I have that isn't getting much wear.


I also think you will have to try it !

It is easy.


----------



## mattbeme

ar.javid said:


> A lil different type of brushing with a engraver.











Very unique! You are always creative.

That dial is a Komandirskie, an older one I think.

You have also used the engraver on the dial?

Did you also make that strap?

Please describe the process of that engraving technique!


----------



## ar.javid

mattbeme said:


> View attachment 8715922
> 
> 
> Very unique! You are always creative.
> 
> That dial is a Komandirskie, an older one I think.
> 
> You have also used the engraver on the dial?
> 
> Did you also make that strap?
> 
> Please describe the process of that engraving technique!


Thank you for your kind words. The dial, movement, minute and seconds hands are from a new komanderskie. The dial has embossed numerals, it had a warship and aircraft printed. I removed all the printing except the base colour and star. Dial came with that texture. I used paint thinner to remove the printing with help of a cue tip. Minutes hand is from Amphibia, I have just colored it black with a marker. 
I used a basic dremel engraver to create the pitted texture on sides of case. 
The black leather textured strap is made by me. I make straps on my free time. 
The credit of this mod goes to mattbeme and other knowledgeable gentlemen here.


----------



## Racerke

Today received a little packet


----------



## buddahlou

Did some case brushing this weekend and added a 2 piece zulu strap, while I wait for the glass case back from One Second Closer.


----------



## Racerke

The back case of one second closer are great. Have one with blue coated crystal. He makes beautiful parts.


----------



## buddahlou

@racerke you got any pics? I ordered the red coated crystal with the triangle screw ring , can't wait for them to come in.


----------



## Racerke

I have it without the ring, but maybe i'll order it couple of weeks/months. 

















It looks thick, but is no thicker than a nato strap.


----------



## hrcramirez

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddahlou

@racerke looks really nice! I got the ring to facilitate the installation as ppl have had issues with the case back wrench not grabbing correctly.

Thank You!


----------



## hrcramirez

Breitling type bracelet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

Racerke said:


> I have it without the ring, but maybe i'll order it couple of weeks/months.


Racerke, which shark mesh is that? Is it comfortable? Quality feel? I have one of goodcheapman's mesh "milanese" style on my vintage tonneau and am wondering if a larger gauge mesh would look better. I haven't been able to find pics of that particular combo.


----------



## Racerke

I'm very pleased with it. It feels solid. Only downsize is that i have small wrists and i had to cut of some links to make it smaller. But it was easy for doing it. It cost 6,69$ on ebay(mastation913).
I toon this one because the clasp, looked more solid.


----------



## saturnine

Racerke said:


> I'm very pleased with it. It feels solid. Only downsize is that i have small wrists and i had to cut of some links to make it smaller. But it was easy for doing it. It cost 6,69$ on ebay(mastation913).
> I toon this one because the clasp, looked more solid.


Ha, I'm looking at the same seller. I would need to cut rings off too, for my 6.5" wrist. Thank you.


----------



## mattbeme

ar.javid said:


> *The credit of this mod goes to mattbeme *and other knowledgeable gentlemen here.


No !!

Perhaps I helped to inspire you but _you_ did the beautiful work !


----------



## mojoatomic

On red strap -


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

Looking good!
Where did you get that bezel insert? I believe I've never seen that one before.


----------



## buddahlou

I'm in need of some help... I noticed yesterday that 2 of the lume dots came off the dial :-( I would assume this isn't common. I did have issues from the get go with my dial having a blemish and Chistopolcity never got back to me after multiple emails to try and help me out. Can someone here located ion the US help me out with replacing the dial, I don't feel confident enough now on doing so.


----------



## Racerke

Happens more often i'm afraid... Glue thema back at their place?


----------



## Ottski44

Along similar lines, are there any good self help videos on YouTube? Seems as if all I can dig up are bezel replacement how-to videos. I would love to see the aspects of modding. As someone just getting interested it would be hugely beneficial.


----------



## saturnine

buddahlou said:


> I'm in need of some help... I noticed yesterday that 2 of the lume dots came off the dial :-( I would assume this isn't common. I did have issues from the get go with my dial having a blemish and Chistopolcity never got back to me after multiple emails to try and help me out. Can someone here located ion the US help me out with replacing the dial, I don't feel confident enough now on doing so.


Here's the dial for sale:
Dial for Vostok Amphibian 916 Meranom.com
Can also be found on ebay. Replacing the dial won't be hard, but if you don't have them already, you will need tools for removal & replacement of the hands. If you want to dig in more, you could get lume & simply relume the dial. Requires more tools & time...obviously I don't know your supply of either.

Cheapest I've found:
Hand Levers (removers):
Watch Hands Removers Lever Type Tool Watchmakers Repair | eBay
Hand Pressers:
3pcs Watch Hand Pressers Pusher Φ0 2 0 5 0 8 1 0 1 5mm Fitting Set Repair Tool | eBay

I would offer to do it for you, but technically I have never replaced a dial, though I've read enough and seen tutorials to be confident in doing so & I plan to swap some of my own dials.


----------



## saturnine

Ottski44 said:


> Along similar lines, are there any good self help videos on YouTube? Seems as if all I can dig up are bezel replacement how-to videos. I would love to see the aspects of modding. As someone just getting interested it would be hugely beneficial.


This should get you started. I may write up my tool list/experience later.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/what-do-i-need-do-mod-1634874.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f54/anatomy-vostok-68330.html
(other videos on youtube)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/requ...en-lots-not-so-high-quality-pics-3036938.html


----------



## Ottski44

saturnine said:


> This should get you started. I may write up my tool list/experience later.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/what-do-i-need-do-mod-1634874.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f54/anatomy-vostok-68330.html
> (other videos on youtube)
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/requ...en-lots-not-so-high-quality-pics-3036938.html


Thanks a million!


----------



## ar.javid

Vintage hand winding vostok from eBay. Soviet movement and case. Reproduced dial and hands. Shark mesh from eBay. Boris bezel. Dr.seikostain brown PO insert. 
Lumed the dial and hands. I'm liking these Chinese hands that came with watch. They have better bigger lume area. I'd buy them separately if sold. 
The Boris bezel is for 090 case. It does fit this vintage smaller case perfectly except near crown. I have filed the bezel near the crown area.


----------



## ar.javid

Amphibia 090 case. Dateless auto movement. Meranom dial. Dr.seikostain shark tooth bezel and insert. Brushed case top, polished sides. Relumed hands, dots and pip


----------



## saturnine

ar.javid said:


>


I like your shark mesh, esp. how the top of the links are flattened a bit. Source?


----------



## mojoatomic

Thanks, insert is from Home - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## haejuk

ar.javid said:


>


Can you tell me about this case? I have been looking for one like that or to mod one like that. It looks much better than brushing done by hand.


----------



## Coug76

haejuk said:


> Can you tell me about this case? I have been looking for one like that or to mod one like that. It looks much better than brushing done by hand.


That is a vintage tonneau case (119). Watches with that case are readily available on eBay.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## haejuk

The ones I have seen on ebay have 18mm lugs mostly. This looks like it has 22mm lugs. Is that correct? There are 18mm and 22mm versions?


----------



## saturnine

haejuk said:


> The ones I have seen on ebay have 18mm lugs mostly. This looks like it has 22mm lugs. Is that correct? There are 18mm and 22mm versions?


I would say the band is notched. In photos 1-3 you can see the full lugs. In photo 4 w/the band flat, the band covers probably 2mm of lug on each side, making the visible band likely 22mm.

But the original tonneau case is glorious. You won't be disappointed. I can't point to any single specific about it, but the case just feels of much higher quality and more refined than other Vostok cases (or at least the 710, 420 & 470 I own). Stop worrying and love 18mm. 22mm straps on a 40mm watch provides the same amount of discord as 22" wheels on a car.


----------



## ar.javid

haejuk said:


> The ones I have seen on ebay have 18mm lugs mostly. This looks like it has 22mm lugs. Is that correct? There are 18mm and 22mm versions?


It's a vintage case from eBay. Lug width is 18mm. Its mounted on notched 22mm strap. 18mm straps look too thin on my 8.5" wrist.


----------



## ar.javid

saturnine said:


> I like your shark mesh, esp. how the top of the links are flattened a bit. Source?


Thanks. I bought this long back from, eBay.uk. I think inner side of all those chinese shark meshes sold on eBay are flat. You can check listing images if it has flat inner side. Order it and flip the flat side up.


----------



## saturnine

ar.javid said:


> Thanks. I bought this long back from, eBay.uk. I think inner side of all those chinese shark meshes sold on eBay are flat. You can check listing images if it has flat inner side. Order it and flip the flat side up.


Brilliant! Thank you.


----------



## haejuk

ar.javid said:


> It's a vintage case from eBay. Lug width is 18mm. Its mounted on notched 22mm strap. 18mm straps look too thin on my 8.5" wrist.


Also brilliant! Thanks for the info. I may have to pick up one of these cases for a 1967 homage project...


----------



## ar.javid

haejuk said:


> Also brilliant! Thanks for the info. I may have to pick up one of these cases for a 1967 homage project...


Not all bezels fit on this case. First shortlist the parts and post it here before ordering. Gurus here will guide you on the compatibility


----------



## mattbeme

ar.javid said:


> Vintage hand winding vostok from eBay. Soviet movement and case.
> The Boris bezel is for 090 case. It does fit this vintage smaller case perfectly except near crown. I have filed the bezel near the crown area.











It's good to see that you were not afraid to file a bevel on the bezel.

It is unfortunate that there are not more choices of bezel with a full height edge to fit the 119 vintage case.

pers184 will produce one to fit this case, for anyone who requests it.


----------



## ar.javid

mattbeme said:


> View attachment 8736562
> 
> 
> It's good to see that you were not afraid to file a bevel on the bezel.
> 
> It is unfortunate that there are not more choices of bezel with a full height edge to fit the 119 vintage case.
> 
> pers184 will produce one to fit this case, for anyone who requests it.


It was your idea actually. You had adviced somebody to file the crown tube . I filed the crown tube a lil bit and then realised it was not enough. So it's better to file a aftermarket part and I never use the rotating bezel. I feel the side profile looks perfect now, bezel meeting the case.


----------



## ar.javid

I would love to have a pers bezel, but he didn't reply to my PM. Must be busy or vacationing.


----------



## Ivo P

Hi guys,
Just a small mod:
AM watches dial
Chinese ceramic insert
Locally produced bezel
Case back from Meranom
Toxic nato

It is strange but think I will like it.


----------



## mattbeme

ar.javid said:


> I would love to have a pers bezel, but he didn't reply to my PM. Must be busy or vacationing.


You must wait sometimes for 1 - 2 months, unfortunately.

The Russians are always busy working or vacationing. Not so bad a life!


----------



## haejuk

I assume the SS bezels from Meranom will fit on a vintage 119 case? Specifically this one:
Bezel 090 stainless steel Meranom.com


----------



## Arizone

haejuk said:


> I assume the SS bezels from Meranom will fit on a vintage 119 case? Specifically this one:
> Bezel 090 stainless steel Meranom.com


Yes.


----------



## saturnine

Ottski44 said:


> Along similar lines, are there any good self help videos on YouTube? Seems as if all I can dig up are bezel replacement how-to videos. I would love to see the aspects of modding. As someone just getting interested it would be hugely beneficial.


Tool #1:


----------



## mattbeme

.
'Born of Ear'

Looks interesting. I guess it is a tool to clean out the ear wax.


----------



## Bauta

ar.javid said:


>


Funny, I was about to ask about this dial. Is it a direct fit to the 2416b?


----------



## ar.javid

Bauta said:


> Funny, I was about to ask about this dial. Is it a direct fit to the 2416b?


All vostok dials are having same dial feet position, as mentioned in this thread earlier. It will be a direct fit i think.


----------



## Bauta

ar.javid said:


> All vostok dials are having same dial feet position, as mentioned in this thread earlier. It will be a direct fit i think.


Great! Thanks!


----------



## saturnine

mattbeme said:


> .
> 'Born of Ear'
> 
> Looks interesting. I guess it is a tool to clean out the ear wax.


Yes, I had a good laugh when I saw that; I've been meaning to share it for a while. It actually feels very high quality. I bought it to replace a super cheap version whose tips kept losing their sharpness. I almost went for the Bergeon 6111, but the photos of this looked nicely machined for 1/4 the price. The great thing is it will work with replacement Bergeon tips. The fine tips anyway, I haven't tried the forked end.


----------



## cb29010

My first Amphibia and first attempt at modding.


----------



## Racerke

Nice green dial


----------



## veberz

haejuk said:


> I assume the SS bezels from Meranom will fit on a vintage 119 case? Specifically this one:
> Bezel 090 stainless steel Meranom.com


No. Diameter of the bezel is too large.


----------



## haejuk

Either way, I think I will keep my 1967 homage simple due to the reissue that is supposed to come out next year. I think I will skip out on a vintage case.


----------



## Lefizz

First mod, nothing spectacular but I love it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

cb29010 said:


> My first Amphibia and first attempt at modding.











Beautiful green. I've often wanted to buy one of these but most photos do not show 
the deep green of your photo.

Excellent choice of bezel, insert and strap!

Well done ! (or for those in the UK: 'Good Show Old Man !')

-- I see you have a 'Dragon' bezel from zavar011. 
You should also provide a side view photo when the bezel has been replaced with a custom bezel.


----------



## mattbeme

.
.








_"Excuse me lads, but I must remind those of us who post photos of our mods:

Please include all necessary information such as :
_
- Model #
- Dial #
- Bezel model name 
- Insert model name 
- strap info. 
- seller name
- the method used 
- source for each unique part

_etc. etc. and all that. " _


----------



## mariomart

I had a go at making another Wostokenstein using some bits and pieces I had in my parts bin.

I've always loved the "sniper" dial, so I tossed it in a Neptune case. I had a set of paddle hands that were a little beaten up so now they have a new life. I found an old bezel that had an acrylic insert that I stripped the old paint off, I then applied a lume dot and colored it black. I got sick of looking at the original Zim bracelet so I modified one of my spare 20mm bands. Overall I think it's not too bad considering it was basically made from junk 

Cheers


----------



## mattbeme

ar.javid said:


> All vostok dials are having same dial feet position, as mentioned in this thread earlier. It will be a direct fit i think.


This is incorrect.

The dial and case diagram I had posted last week may appear misleading, but it only refers to the _width_ of the dials and their compatibility to each model of case.

*The position of the dial 'feet' differ between the vintage 22xx movements and the modern 24xx movements*

If you want to install a 22xx dial onto a 24xx movement, or vice versa:

- you must remove the feet
- apply double-sided tape several layers thick or apply 'dial dots' onto the face of the movement


----------



## saturnine

mariomart said:


> I had a go at making another Wostokenstein using some bits and pieces I had in my parts bin.
> 
> I've always loved the "sniper" dial, so I tossed it in a Neptune case. I had a set of paddle hands that were a little beaten up so now they have a new life. I found an old bezel that had an acrylic insert that I stripped the old paint off, I then applied a lume dot and colored it black. I got sick of looking at the original Zim bracelet so I modified one of my spare 20mm bands. Overall I think it's not too bad considering it was basically made from junk
> 
> Cheers


I wouldn't exactly call original paddle hands junk...nor the dial.


----------



## ar.javid

mattbeme said:


> This is incorrect.
> 
> The dial and case diagram I had posted last week may appear misleading, but it only refers to the _width_ of the dials and their compatibility to each model of case.
> 
> *The position of the dial 'feet' differ between the vintage 22xx movements and the modern 24xx movements*
> 
> If you want to install a 22xx dial onto a 24xx movement, or vice versa:
> 
> - you must remove the feet
> - apply double-sided tape several layers thick or apply 'dial dots' onto the face of the movement
> 
> View attachment 8754658


Thanks for correcting. I was referring to modern Vostok's currently being sold.


----------



## saturnine

mattbeme said:


> This is incorrect.
> 
> The dial and case diagram I had posted last week may appear misleading, but it only refers to the _width_ of the dials and their compatibility to each model of case.
> 
> *The position of the dial 'feet' differ between the vintage 22xx movements and the modern 24xx movements*
> 
> If you want to install a 22xx dial onto a 24xx movement, or vice versa:
> 
> - you must remove the feet
> - apply double-sided tape several layers thick or apply 'dial dots' onto the face of the movement
> 
> View attachment 8754658


Looks like I need to add dial dots to my ECTINTBFWA list. That's "Endless Collection of Things I Need To Buy For Watch Addiction" list.


----------



## kakefe

A light mod.. threw 470 case bezel and grey strap on my Grey dial SE .. here s the result.. bezel is a bit loose BTW









Follow me on Instagram... @watchcolony


----------



## Bauta

@mattbeme
In other words, the reproduction dials from Ukraine have different dial feet positions than the modern ones, right?


----------



## veberz

Bauta said:


> @mattbeme
> In other words, the reproduction dials from Ukraine have different dial feet positions than the modern ones, right?


Yes, this dials is provided for 22xx movements.


----------



## JonS1967

kakefe said:


> A light mod.. threw 470 case bezel and grey strap on my Grey dial SE .. here s the result.. bezel is a bit loose BTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow me on Instagram... @watchcolony


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe

Take a look at vostok spare parts section at meranom... first time i saw red, blue-red, and silver bezels on sale... 



Follow me on Instagram... @watchcolony


----------



## C4L18R3

I'm really loving these new hands from Yobokies!










More photos and info about the hands HERE.

EDIT:

In keeping with the thread...

710 Ministry case
Boris bezel
Dagaz insert
Yobokies hands
Vintage Swiss Tropic strap


----------



## Racerke

C4L18R3 said:


> I'm really loving these new hands from Yobokies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos and info about the hands HERE.


Do they fit right? Next week i have mine placed on mine amphibia. They really look good.


----------



## C4L18R3

Racerke said:


> Do they fit right? Next week i have mine placed on mine amphibia. They really look good.


Yes they do. So much easier than replacing that d*mn stem back LOL.


----------



## Racerke

Great to hear. Also finally a picture of a modern amphibia with those hands... I looked everywhere with never found a pic of it.


----------



## C4L18R3

kakefe said:


> Take a look at vostok spare parts section at meranom... first time i saw red, blue-red, and silver bezels on sale...


Thanks for the heads up! I just ordered. Been waiting for these to show up.


----------



## laff79

SE 120
DLW ceramic Sub bezel insert
Seikostain polished Atlas bezel


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

So you actually don't have to alter the hour hand to fit the movement? 
Just looked in his photobucket but couldn't find the hands.
I don't mind altering the seiko hands but being able to buy them ready to go would be a huge deal!


----------



## Poor Old Dave

messyGarage said:


> My HCl-stripped Komandirskie.
> 
> Did not like so much the light blue submarine dial that I had bought with, especially with his new vintage brass look... maybe it was an excuse to grab the tools and play a little ... but anyway
> 
> Since the case shape it's similar to the 420 Amphibian, especially with the ashtray bezel replaced with the classic coin edge, and since this watch was worn when in the Tuscan Archipelago this summer (despite I'm not a diver nor a very good swimmer :roll, I've decided to swap dial and hands with the ones from an Amphibian.
> 
> So here we are, my brass (faux)Amphibian, black scubadude with lumed numbers and relumed hands.
> Hands are quite easy to lume, numbers not so easy... the result is from the second attempt, only one pass of compound. In daylight it's okay, but the dark shot show all the imperfections, probably because at the moment don't own any loupe or lens for watch works. The dial I've received,despite the beautiful matte black color, has not very good printing and the font led me to think it's not 100% original...
> 
> Some pics of this monstrosity, lume shot was taken with 4sec exposure time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/BUUuuzN


Oh my! That brass/bronze look is utterly FANTASTIC!


----------



## C4L18R3

Sebastian Coldsteele Gold said:


> So you actually don't have to alter the hour hand to fit the movement?
> Just looked in his photobucket but couldn't find the hands.
> I don't mind altering the seiko hands but being able to buy them ready to go would be a huge deal!


Hi. If you're referring to Yobokies' paddle hands... YES they are Vostok specific and will fit right away. These are the only ones Yobokies has for Vostok.

The rest of the stuff of course is for Seiko modding. I looked up the album again and the paddle hands are in the "Hands" album - third photo from top, fyi.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

gak said:


> I had a 110 SE never getting much wrist time and after loosing my favourite 710 on a vacation trip I decided to perform a case swap as I cant live without 710 . Got a spare case, 710 specific new bracellete and etc parts to play around with.
> 
> Case swap from 110 to 710 and tried the metal bracelet with plain bezel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I planned this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smooth riding so far using what came with the vintage watch maker toolkit i.e screw driver, 2x tweezers, 4x loupe. Used two small screw drivers to take off hands. Protected the dial with thin transparent plastic sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now most of the time was spent trying and failing to install the second hand. So this part I would prefer to do with proper tool if it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally managed red second hand on a second try and then settelled with following after donating the bezel to 090 which suits it quite good. (Broke the tail of second hand while trying to make it straight. Lesson learned, be gentle and Rodico is a real help)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOVE that Bezel! I'm going to have a Poljot and a Vostok by next weekend. 
Don't really know anything else but man those brass/bronze bezels are NICE!


----------



## Poor Old Dave

veberz said:


> View attachment 7209898


If I get a vote the one on the right is more legible!


----------



## mauzer67

idvsego said:


> So I wanted to do a vintage diver mod and saw a case I liked on the bay, snapped it up. I did not notice that the pugs are 18mm and I just really dont like 18mm. I tried it on a few straps and have not been satisfied. I have been trying to find a notched strap that is 18 at the lugs but would match up to the and essentially be 20mm wide. I can notch a leather or silicone myself but kind of wanted a bracelt for it. Before I invest in the bezel and dial, does anyone have any idea for this?
> 
> View attachment 7089850


idea # 1

http://forum.watch.ru/showthread.php?t=160353

idea # 2

*РЕМЕШОК STAILER ARMREIF*

Ð.ÐµÐ¼ÐµÑˆÐ¾Ðº Stailer Armreif | Ð.ÐµÐ¼ÐµÑˆÐ¾Ð¿





















or


----------



## Poor Old Dave

mattbeme said:


> You must wait sometimes for 1 - 2 months, unfortunately.
> 
> The Russians are always busy working or vacationing. Not so bad a life!


I don't generally good for white dials. But my oh my that looks so good!


----------



## Astute-C

Duplicate post


----------



## Astute-C

Vostok 2415 '1967' style dial from Zenitar on eBay.
Bezel by pers184 from watchuseek.
Paddle hands courtesy of IgorIV from watchuseek.
Strap by Dr Seikostein on eBay.

Thank you to these sellers who are providing us with some excellent materials to work with!


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

Astute-C said:


> View attachment 8800514


Love the bezel! That is amazing!

Here is how my coated 33x project is coming along. Tomorrow I might have time to assemble the watch. But I´m still waiting for the all back hands and the black date disc from meranom so I won't be completely done until next month probably.


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

Ok, done for now.
Still waiting for the black amphibia hands and black date disc.
But so far so good. 
Sadly turning the dial to get a 8 o'clock crown didn't work because the date didn't line up with the window. And I'm not sure about the 18mm band on my 18.5cm arm...maybe u just have to get used to that.

What do you guys think?


----------



## lucky watch

Good evening gentleman. Good to see my old thread used with such enthusiasm. Looking on here is a constant source of pleasure. Thanks for all the fantastic contributions. Now today, my latest acquisition.
420 Scuba Dude, Boris Bezel, Seiko insert, and an Eulit Perlon strap. I commend this modded Vostok to the house..............................:-d


----------



## SinanjuStein

lucky watch said:


> Good evening gentleman. Good to see my old thread used with such enthusiasm. Looking on here is a constant source of pleasure. Thanks for all the fantastic contributions. Now today, my latest acquisition.
> 420 Scuba Dude, Boris Bezel, Seiko insert, and an Eulit Perlon strap. I commend this modded Vostok to the house..............................:-d
> 
> View attachment 8812226
> 
> 
> View attachment 8812242


I had no idea EULIT also made this color of perlon. I've only had luck finding them from an Italian seller from which i've had luck buying good straps so far.









Guess it's time to cough a few extra shekels as to i need another one of this color.


----------



## taimurkhan

The pictures and story of my two mods: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-amphibia-mods-3369906.html


----------



## ThePossumKing

Sebastian Coldsteele Gold said:


> Ok, done for now.
> Still waiting for the black amphibia hands and black date disc.
> But so far so good.
> Sadly turning the dial to get a 8 o'clock crown didn't work because the date didn't line up with the window. And I'm not sure about the 18mm band on my 18.5cm arm...maybe u just have to get used to that.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Who did the PVD coating for you? Pretty sure I need this done on at least one of my mods


----------



## tamtkpp

What about a Rock in the amphibian ?


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

http://www.techno-coat.com

Those are the guys that coated the watches. Great quality for an even better price: 36? shipping included within Germany!


----------



## Racerke

Sebastian Coldsteele Gold said:


> http://www.techno-coat.com
> 
> Those are the guys that coated the watches. Great quality for an even better price: 36? shipping included within Germany!


Nicely done. Did you paint it orange yourself? Does the coating doesnt wear when turning the bezel?


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

Thanks. No, I got the orange insert from Dagaz and the orange dial from Favinov (ebay).
The coating is so thin, it doesn't really wear off. My black one looks like the day it arrived from coating. The stuff is amazingly scratch proof.


----------



## asylumxl

Sebastian Coldsteele Gold said:


> http://www.techno-coat.com
> 
> Those are the guys that coated the watches. Great quality for an even better price: 36? shipping included within Germany!


€36? That seems incredibly low.


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

It is! They are not specialized in watches but any kind of coatings in general. 30? is there minimum charge plus tax. So the five parts of an amphibia case are still not enough to actually get over that minimum charge. Even with bead blasting. I actually sent them another bezel to a different watch this time that I got bead blasted and coated in black, still lower than minimum charge. I can really recommend them! Just contact them over their website and see if they also ship overseas. Just note that you have to send the watch completely in parts because they won't disassemble it. They just work with the parts.


----------



## asylumxl

Sebastian Coldsteele Gold said:


> It is! They are not specialized in watches but any kind of coatings in general. 30? is there minimum charge plus tax. So the five parts of an amphibia case are still not enough to actually get over that minimum charge. Even with bead blasting. I actually sent them another bezel to a different watch this time that I got bead blasted and coated in black, still lower than minimum charge. I can really recommend them! Just contact them over their website and see if they also ship overseas. Just note that you have to send the watch completely in parts because they won't disassemble it. They just work with the parts.


Regarding the minimum charge price, I wonder if we could organise something with other forum members and make a bulk order for coating. I'm not sure how they'd feel about it, but it'd probably send a lot of business their way. Certainly I'd get a few cases and bezels to send for coating.


----------



## tokareva

Here's one for you Lucky, I just finished it a couple days ago.


----------



## rothko

tokareva said:


> Here's one for you Lucky, I just finished it a couple days ago.


Nice one! The star and red seconds really pop!!!


----------



## tokareva

rothko said:


> tokareva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one for you Lucky, I just finished it a couple days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one! The star and red seconds really pop!!!
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Slim724

I had no idea that there was a loyal mod thread dedicated to amphibians! I just finished the entire thread and thought I'd post mine. I have a few vintage amphibians and some spares and I thought I'd put together one that I liked from all the spares and parts that I have.

It started out as a really poor condition automatic blue scuba dude in a Neptune case. The case and bezel were damaged and all the lume was missing from the hands, I tried to straighten out the band and clean it up but after wearing it for a while I decided that I didn't like the lug/band style. The worst part was that it wasn't keeping good time.

I loved the age cracked patina blue/purple dial that changed colors in different light and applied indices that sometimes looked gold. I decided that I would do a dial and hand swap for new hands and install on a working automatic movement I had from a kommadirske.

I had seen seen the tonneau cases with aftermarket bezel when searching for parts and I knew that I needed one to put everything in.

That was about 9 months ago. I ordered new hands from favinov with superluminova 2 bezels, inserts and I purchased a tonneau case that had a no date hand winder in it to put the watch in. Little did I realize the case back wouldn't work because it was flat, but I was lucky enough to find that the caseback from the Neptune would work. I somehow broke calender wheel and mixed up the crown with 4 other ones that caused a host of problems and the watch ran poorly and sat in a drawer for long time.

I fixed calendar wheel with parts from a donor watch and put everything back together but the watch would only run for an hour at a time before stopping so I put it the drawer again and every time I would see it in sitting in the drawer broken I would get motivation to fix it and wear it.

I fixed the stoppage problem by using a slightly longer stem and I thought wow I can finally wear it! Unfortunately no matter how I adjusted and regulated the watch it ran very very fast.

About a month ago I pulled the watch out of the drawer again and decided to open it up and just look at it again to see if I could find any problems and I found that the hairspring had a very bad abnormal kink and bulge that was probably the culprit, so I ordered a new assembly. There is no doubt that I probably damaged it myself during one of the many times I had it open to manipulate something.

Three days ago I installed the new hairspring, balance wheel and bridge and it has been running flawlessly since with only 1 adjustment. I can finally wear and enjoy the watch I put together what feels like so long ago.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

I don't have it yet. But I have a Komandorskie inbound.
At the very least it's going to need magic marker modding for legibility. 
It has a light colored dial and hands.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

I don't have it yet. But I have a Komandorskie inbound.
At the very least it's going to need magic marker modding for legibility. 
It has a light colored dial and hands.


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

Magic marker modding?


----------



## buddahlou

With the help from @saturninepointing me to @thepossumking tutorial i was able to get my watch apart and finish off the mods myself.

Vostok Amphibia 710 Ministry Hand Brushed By Me 
Black Arrow Hands - seller favinov from eBay
916 Dial - seller favinov from eBay
Metal movement ring - seller favinov from eBay
Red October Clear Caseback - seller dr.seikostain from eBay
Triangle Screw Ring - seller dr.seikostain from eBay 
Atlas Bezel - seller dr.seikostain from eBay
Ceramic Bezel Insert - seller dlwwatches 
2 Piece Zulu Strap - seller The worlds largest collection of top quality NATO straps - Cheapest NATO Straps


----------



## Poor Old Dave

I said magic marker because legibility is necessary and I can't buy stuff online.
It has a gold looking face with silver indicators. And hands that are hard to see.
May take model Paint on the hands.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

I said magic marker because legibility is necessary and I can't buy stuff online.
It has a gold looking face with silver indicators. And hands that are hard to see.
May take model Paint on the hands.


----------



## Racerke

buddahlou said:


> With the help from @saturninepointing me to @thepossumking tutorial i was able to get my watch apart and finish off the mods myself.
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 710 Ministry Hand Brushed By Me
> Black Arrow Hands - seller favinov from eBay
> 916 Dial - seller favinov from eBay
> Metal movement ring - seller favinov from eBay
> Red October Clear Caseback - seller dr.seikostain from eBay
> Triangle Screw Ring - seller dr.seikostain from eBay
> Atlas Bezel - seller dr.seikostain from eBay
> Ceramic Bezel Insert - seller dlwwatches
> 2 Piece Zulu Strap - seller The worlds largest collection of top quality NATO straps - Cheapest NATO Straps
> 
> View attachment 8835362
> View attachment 8835378
> View attachment 8835386


Nicely done


----------



## ThePossumKing

Poor Old Dave said:


> I said magic marker because legibility is necessary and I can't buy stuff online.
> It has a gold looking face with silver indicators. And hands that are hard to see.
> May take model Paint on the hands.


Dave, don't do that...PM me your address and I'll mail you a set of black Amphibia or 'Dirskie hands...


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

Enamel paint works quite nice on hands, if you don't apply it too thick and relume afterwards 
But that can be tricky I use it on second hands regularly but hour and minute hands are more difficult


----------



## fofofomin

Sebastian Coldsteele Gold said:


> Ok, done for now.
> Still waiting for the black amphibia hands and black date disc.
> But so far so good.
> Sadly turning the dial to get a 8 o'clock crown didn't work because the date didn't line up with the window. And I'm not sure about the 18mm band on my 18.5cm arm...maybe u just have to get used to that.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Awesome job!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto

Murphy Bezel and an Olongapo bracelet from Jaffy


----------



## dmnc

SinanjuStein said:


> I had no idea EULIT also made this color of perlon. I've only had luck finding them from an Italian seller from which i've had luck buying good straps so far.
> 
> Guess it's time to cough a few extra shekels as to i need another one of this color.


The best place I've found for Eulit straps is yellys.ch. The website is completely bonkers, and the purchase process is very peculiar, but Uli who runs it is really helpful and the prices and range are excellent.

However, Eulit have apparently stopped making the Kristall (tighter weave) in any colour other than black, so unless he still has some stock left over, the above model may no longer be available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

ncmoto said:


> Murphy Bezel and an Olongapo bracelet from Jaffy


Very cool! Wrist shot please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave

I know it's a heck of a time to ask.
Do the movement in at least the Komandirskie hack?


----------



## Poor Old Dave

I know it's a heck of a time to ask.
Do the movement in at least the Komandirskie hack?


----------



## saturnine

dmnc said:


> The best place I've found for Eulit straps is yellys.ch. The website is completely bonkers, and the purchase process is very peculiar, but Uli who runs it is really helpful and the prices and range are excellent.
> 
> However, Eulit have apparently stopped making the Kristall (tighter weave) in any colour other than black, so unless he still has some stock left over, the above model may no longer be available.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watch Gecko has that Kristall in Black Blue & Grey.
https://www.watchgecko.com/eulit-kristall-genuine-perlon-watch-strap.php

I ordered the blue & the grey one from them when I found out Yelly's doesn't have this exact style any longer and I really wanted that color texture. The price quoted includes VAT, so if you're outside Europe, it's a little less & shipping is very reasonable.


----------



## saturnine

Sebastian Coldsteele Gold said:


> TECHNO-COAT Oberflächentechnik GmbH - Home
> 
> Those are the guys that coated the watches. Great quality for an even better price: 36? shipping included within Germany!


I believe your ministry w/snowflake hands pictured is the same one I have seen on a German watch website. The picture there shows off the lume which appears a very nice yellowed ivory. What kind of lume did you use?


----------



## saturnine

Poor Old Dave said:


> I know it's a heck of a time to ask.
> Do the movement in at least the Komandirskie hack?


I do not believe any Vostoks (vintage or modern) hack. I know the 2209, 2415 & 2416b do not. I thought I saw somewhere that some of the new Vostoks have a hacking movement, but I see that the new K34 auto Komandirskie still uses the 2416 movement.


----------



## mariomart

Poor Old Dave said:


> I know it's a heck of a time to ask.
> Do the movement in at least the Komandirskie hack?


I have a few early Komandirskie with 2234 movement that hack.

These are mine


----------



## Sebastian Coldsteele Gold

I like the insert. Is it from Dagaz?


----------



## ncmoto

JonS1967 said:


> Very cool! Wrist shot please.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto

Radio Room w/a Murphy bezel on an Olongapo custom rally from Jaffy


----------



## ncmoto

Sawtooth bezel-10 watches insert abd a Jaffy band


----------



## Racerke

Today my final mod finished: paddle hands.


----------



## saturnine

Yobokies? Nice photo. Photographing watches is quite difficult - at least for me.


----------



## Racerke

Yep yobokies ☺
It is taken with my smartphone.


----------



## taimurkhan

Saw the lovely 110 case mod by Pers184 in this post and also came across this video:






Does anyone know if he is selling this modded case?


----------



## cuthbert

taimurkhan said:


> Saw the lovely 110 case mod by Pers184 in this post and also came across this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if he is selling this modded case?


Pers appears to be MIA in the last weeks.


----------



## taimurkhan

cuthbert said:


> Pers appears to be MIA in the last weeks.


Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## kakefe

Meranom blue bezel , dial transferred from 420331 ..meranom mesh 
bracelet









Follow me on Instagram... @watchcolony


----------



## Bauta




----------



## Arizone

Bauta said:


> View attachment 8877954


Incredible modern take of an older model!


----------



## Bauta

Arizone said:


> Incredible modern take of an older model!


Thank you, that is exactly what I was going for!

The inspiration, and the watch that got me into Vostoks:


----------



## Poor Old Dave

I though I had posted in this thread. I got a Poljot and a Vostok Komandorskie along with a Fossil Recruit quartz.
The Vostok was running hours fast. I bottomed out the regulator slow.
Now have smidgened it a wee bit faster. Also speeded up the Poljot slightly. 
Have to see how they look in the morning as I'm about to be asleep.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

The Poljot is about 3 minutes slow overnight. 
The Vostok was off to the races 3 house fast this morning. 
The second hand is flying around the dial.
In other news the Orient Black Mako is running about 4 seconds a day slow.
Monday I'll probably have to move the minute hand forward.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Argh. Double post.


----------



## mariomart

Poor Old Dave said:


> The Poljot is about 3 minutes slow overnight.
> The Vostok was off to the races 3 house fast this morning.
> The second hand is flying around the dial.
> In other news the Orient Black Mako is running about 4 seconds a day slow.
> Monday I'll probably have to move the minute hand forward.


When a watch all of a sudden starts running super fast it can be an indication that it has become magnetised. I purchased one of those cheap Chinese electronic demagnetisers and it works wonders. Just make sure you research on how to do it correctly.


----------



## mariomart




----------



## tamtkpp

Bauta said:


> View attachment 8877954


Is it a aftermarket second hand ?


----------



## Bauta

tamtkpp said:


> Is it a aftermarket second hand ?


Yes, it is a Horotec second hand. The hole had to be reduced from 0.18 to 0.17 mm


----------



## Slim724

Deleted post because tapatalk will only load very small, poor quality pictures.


----------



## taike

Slim724 said:


> ... very small, poor quality...


Hey, that's exactly what my wife said last night


----------



## Slim724

taike said:


> Hey, that's exactly what my wife said last night


Hahahahaha you need help! Hahahahaha


----------



## taike

Slim724 said:


> Hahahahaha you need help! Hahahahaha


I've often thought the same, but I'm not sure whether to consult a marriage counselor, medical professional, or sex worker!


----------



## Slim724

taike said:


> I've often thought the same, but I'm not sure whether to consult a marriage counselor, medical professional, or sex worker!


Don't waste your money, a bottle of nice wine for her and a little blue pill for you!


----------



## taike

Slim724 said:


> Don't waste your money, a bottle of nice wine for her and a little blue pill for you!


But I'm sure I can find a sex worker for less than the cost of both of those. If I don't count the cost of STD treatment


----------



## asylumxl

taike said:


> But I'm sure I can find a sex worker for less than the cost of both of those. If I don't count the cost of STD treatment


Or you could spend the money on a Vostok Amphibia!


----------



## Poor Old Dave

I went back into the Komandirskie and bottomed out the regulator. 
I went into the Poljot and tried to bump it up a smidgened.
Both watches were running 3-4 minutes slow after overnight. 
I have Eco Drive and quartz for accuracy.


----------



## asylumxl

Poor Old Dave said:


> I went back into the Komandirskie and bottomed out the regulator.
> I went into the Poljot and tried to bump it up a smidgened.
> Both watches were running 3-4 minutes slow after overnight.
> I have Eco Drive and quartz for accuracy.


That's still not very good. My two Vostok watches seen to use a few seconds a day, not minutes.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

It has been theorized that the Vostok is magnetized. If I come up the slightest bit on the regulator it's off to the races.
The Poljot either I didn’t move the regulator or it's stuck at 3-4 minutes. 
I have another pair of Komandorskie coming. We'll see how they run.
Currently I don't have any 18mm straps anyhow.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Stupid phone doubled up.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Truly AWFUL picture. Poljot and Vostok with a reference Citizen.
Citizen and Poljot and Vostok by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Most interesting. Since I took that picture the 
Vostok is off to the races again. It has already a few seconds under three minutes faster than the Citizen.


----------



## asylumxl

Poor Old Dave said:


> Most interesting. Since I took that picture the
> Vostok is off to the races again. It has already a few seconds under three minutes faster than the Citizen.


As Vostok movements aren't exactly pricey, perhaps the best course of action is just to replace the movement?


----------



## Stereotype

Vostok Amphibia Orange & Black Ocean with Shark Coin 100 Bezel and Shark Mesh.


----------



## Stereotype

Stereotype said:


> Vostok Amphibia Orange & Black Ocean with Shark Coin 100 Bezel and Shark Mesh.
> 
> View attachment 8953290


Forgot to add the reverse view also..............


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Poor Old Dave said:


> Most interesting. Since I took that picture the
> Vostok is off to the races again. It has already a few seconds under three minutes faster than the Citizen.


Magnetised.

When you say that after moving the Regulator and it gains speed, do you mean it gains immediately or after a period of time?

If it gains an excessive amount of time over a period of time, such as 12 hrs. etc, then perhaps you are moving the Regulator too much.

The amount of movement required on the Regulator is absolutely miniscule!
I use a 10x magnifying lens to view the arrow on the Regulator to determine its movement while I move the Regulator arm.
It is easier to do this if there is a small marking near the Regulator arrow, even a speck of dust. This makes it easier to determine how much the Regulator moves.

Many Vostoks appear to be regulated at the factory with the Regulator just slightly past the half-way mark towards the +. This seems to result in movements which run less than +2 min. fast per day, sometimes better than this. After a month or two, the movements usually become more accurate, although it may be necessary to Regulate them by moving the Regulator a very small amount.

Regulating a Vostok is initially challenging but with experience it becomes much easier.
Magnification and a steady hand are absolutely necessary.

------

_I am 'mattbeme': my WUS account has crashed and needs to be repaired. 
I created this new account to restore access to WUS. _


----------



## mariomart

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Magnetised.
> 
> When you say that after moving the Regulator and it gains speed, do you mean it gains immediately or after a period of time?
> 
> If it gains an excessive amount of time over a period of time, such as 12 hrs. etc, then perhaps you are moving the Regulator too much.
> 
> The amount of movement required on the Regulator is absolutely miniscule!
> I use a 10x magnifying lens to view the arrow on the Regulator to determine its movement while I move the Regulator arm.
> It is easier to do this if there is a small marking near the Regulator arrow, even a speck of dust. This makes it easier to determine how much the Regulator moves.
> 
> Many Vostoks appear to be regulated at the factory with the Regulator just slightly past the half-way mark towards the +. This seems to result in movements which run less than +2 min. fast per day, sometimes better than this. After a month or two, the movements usually become more accurate, although it may be necessary to Regulate them by moving the Regulator a very small amount.
> 
> Regulating a Vostok is initially challenging but with experience it becomes much easier.
> Magnification and a steady hand are absolutely necessary.
> 
> ------
> 
> _I am 'mattbeme': my WUS account has crashed and needs to be repaired.
> I created this new account to restore access to WUS. _


My Timegrapher has become an invaluable addition to my stable of tools. Yes it's a little expensive, but it takes all the guesswork out of regulating my watches. If you have quite a few mechanical watches then this is a great investment for your future sanity.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

I don't think I moved the regulator before I took that picture. 
I believe magnetism to be the problem. But since I have two modern Komandorskie and a Meranom
Amphibia it isn't a front burner problem.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

I don't think I moved the regulator before I took that picture. 
I believe magnetism to be the problem. But since I have two modern Komandorskie and a Meranom
Amphibia it isn't a front burner problem.


----------



## jose-CostaRica




----------



## 103ssv

And another mod from me, meet the BFCSUP® 

















*BFCSUP = Build From Carefully Selected Used Parts :-d
Altough bezel and hands are new from Meranom.

103


----------



## Ptolomeo74

goody2141 said:


>


Where can I find that dial? It looks amazing!


----------



## taimurkhan

Ptolomeo74 said:


> Where can I find that dial? It looks amazing!


Out of stock and moved to the archive section at meranom: Amphibian SE 120360NK Meranom.com

It's one one my favorite amphibias.


----------



## Ptolomeo74

taimurkhan said:


> Out of stock and moved to the archive section at meranom: Amphibian SE 120360NK Meranom.com
> 
> It's one one my favorite amphibias.
> 
> View attachment 8989905


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

taimurkhan said:


> Out of stock and moved to the archive section at meranom: Amphibian SE 120360NK Meranom.com
> 
> It's one one my favorite amphibias.


One of my favourite dials and certainly the most beautiful yellow dial I have seen.


----------



## Astute-C

SE dial from Favinov
710 chassis from Zenitar (2416B)
Hands......a strange one. Hour and second from Yobokies but i couldn't for the life of me get the minute hand to fit, it just kept coming off so had to use a minute hand from IgorIV. Still, it adds a little unusual character to the watch.
Bezel by Boris_gbv
insert from DAGAZ.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
*Yobokies Vostok hands:*

I need the basic dimensions of the Vostok hands sold by Yobokies.

I want to add this info. to the 'Guide'.
I have hands from Igor IV but I do not own those of Yobokies.

Hour and Minute :

1. Total length from centre of hole to tip

2. Width at widest place

_
Gracias meine Brüder_


----------



## veberz

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> *Yobokies Vostok hands:*
> 
> I need the basic dimensions of the Vostok hands sold by Yobokies.
> 
> I want to add this info. to the 'Guide'.
> I have hands from Igor IV but I do not own those of Yobokies.
> 
> Hour and Minute :
> 
> 1. Total length from centre of hole to tip
> 
> 2. Width at widest place
> 
> _
> Gracias meine Brüder_


hour hand: 7,90mm / 2,45mm
minute hand: 11,6mm / 1,80mm


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

veberz said:


> hour hand: 7,90mm / 2,45mm
> minute hand: 11,6mm / 1,80mm


Köszönöm! barátom


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
Arkustime has closed his ebay store?


----------



## Stereotype

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> Arkustime has closed his ebay store?


I tried him Matt and he's got listings. (UK)


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Stereotype said:


> I tried him Matt and he's got listings. (UK)


There must have been something wrong with the link I was using.


----------



## ghemml

I changed the 70 Years Victory from a Komandirskie into Amphibia 120 casing










And the new crown I bought from Meranom on my 09se


----------



## ThePossumKing

I seem to be drawn more and more to the faded, cracked, crazed, crusty and patina-ed Soviet era dials these days. They just seem to have so much more character and soul than the modern printed Russian dials

I transplanted this one with it's 2409 to a 110 case with boris bezel and Dagaz insert after adding some ETA necktie hands









I'm pretty sure that the dial was originally black, but it has aged to a gold/brown color that looks metallic in the sunlight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

ThePossumKing said:


> I seem to be drawn more and more to the faded, cracked, crazed, crusty and patina-ed Soviet era dials these days. They just seem to have so much more character and soul than the modern printed Russian dials
> 
> I transplanted this one with it's 2409 to a 110 case with boris bezel and Dagaz insert after adding some ETA necktie hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the dial was originally black, but it has aged to a gold/brown color that looks metallic in the sunlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need to "age" the rest of the watch as well.


----------



## Racerke

cuthbert said:


> You need to "age" the rest of the watch as well.


No need for that,I like the contrast between the old and new...


----------



## dmnc

An old 470 with 2409 that I switched a new dial from Meranom onto.

Then added the Yobokies paddle hands (except the seconds which I couldn't get to mount so is from meranom).

Topped off with the green meranom bezel.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Very minor mod of a new white dial Komandirskie. 
Bezel off an older one. Some dental floss to keep it from moving too easy.

And the case back off the older one. A little flatter and sunburst with a flying bird.


----------



## Astute-C

dmnc said:


> An old 470 with 2409 that I switched a new dial from Meranom onto.
> 
> Then added the Yobokies paddle hands (except the seconds which I couldn't get to mount so is from meranom).
> 
> Topped off with the green meranom bezel.


That's interesting that you should mention having difficulties with the Yobokies second hand. In my last project i was able to mount the hour and seconds but not the minute hand which seemed too large for the pinion. Anyone else had difficulties with Yobokies hands?


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Perhaps you'll notice this is a different case. 
The movement of the older Komandorskie is dead.
The case is a little vintage and substantial.


----------



## Racerke

Astute-C said:


> That's interesting that you should mention having difficulties with the Yobokies second hand. In my last project i was able to mount the hour and seconds but not the minute hand which seemed too large for the pinion. Anyone else had difficulties with Yobokies hands?


Here i couldn't place the second, the pin was to short... Was no problem because the second was the same as the original, so placed that back.


----------



## Bauta




----------



## dmnc

Poor Old Dave said:


> Some dental floss to keep it from moving too easy.


What exactly do you do here? I have one case where it's very hard to get the bezel on, and when I do it moves far too easily.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

Astute-C said:


> That's interesting that you should mention having difficulties with the Yobokies second hand. In my last project i was able to mount the hour and seconds but not the minute hand which seemed too large for the pinion. Anyone else had difficulties with Yobokies hands?


When I tried putting blue Meranom hands on my new SE my minute hand was instead clearly too small, and someone here informed me the SE pinion is larger than normal Amphibians? Perhaps Yobokies measured an SE model? More concrete evidence from everyone would definitely help our community.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

I pulled dental floss under the bezel and used a razor blade to cut the ends and tucked them in with a dull knife.
I don't require my bezel to move but at least it isn't floppy loose.


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Double freaking post.


----------



## ncmoto

Sawtooth bezel (no longer avail.)w/sterile insert Degaz. Display back from  dr.seikostain


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

ncmoto said:


> Sawtooth bezel (no longer avail.)......


It should return soon when he receives new stock. (zavar011 - ebay)


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Incredibly all its glory. My new white Russian movement in an older Komandorskie case and slightly less clear Crystal.


----------



## Astute-C

Astute-C said:


> SE dial from Favinov
> 710 chassis from Zenitar (2416B)
> Hands......a strange one. Hour and second from Yobokies but i couldn't for the life of me get the minute hand to fit, it just kept coming off so had to use a minute hand from IgorIV. Still, it adds a little unusual character to the watch.
> Bezel by Boris_gbv
> insert from DAGAZ.
> 
> View attachment 8996185
> 
> 
> View attachment 8996193


EDIT: Removed the Yobokies hour hand and replaced with IgorIV's hands which look better on this dial as the number markers are fairly small. Second hand is still Yobokies. I think everything in this custom build is pretty much spot on and it's one of my favourites. Only thing that could be improved is a black date wheel i think.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Astute-C said:


> EDIT: Removed the Yobokies hour hand and replaced with IgorIV's hands which look better on this dial as the number markers are fairly small.....


What is your opinion of the 2 sets of hands: IgorIV and Yobokies ??

I own IgorIV paddles hands but not the Yobokies. IgorIV hands are slightly larger and longer I believe, which does not compliment dials with minute indices which are further inward since the Minute hand is quite long.

I have 4 sets of IgorIV paddle hands and each hand installs perfectly.

I have discovered that you must handle these hands gently as the metal is not as stiff as original Vostok hands.
I have painted 3 sets and lumed them which I found to be quite easy to do with this paddle style.


----------



## K-19

Here's my Scuba Dude with green sunburst dial and lumed/raised numerals in an SE case on a shark mesh band. I transplanted it because I needed the 420 case it was originally in for another Amphibian project I'm working on.


----------



## Slim724

Started out as this










Wanted more of a vintage look, I love how it changes colors in different light




























Superluminova


----------



## dmnc

Slim724 said:


>


May I ask where you got this dial please? It's a corker.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsomerv

Finally collected all the parts and put this one together last night! Inspired by the current Blancpain 55 Fathoms. 
Vostok 120 base
One Second Closer polished Redneck bezel
Yobokies glass lumed insert
Raffles dial with green tinted indicators and white numeral indicators
Yobokies AGL hour and minute hands squeezed to fit
Raffles second hand (for Miyota movements, no mod necessary)

I had to angle all of the hands up slightly to clear the indices and each other. I think I will paint the tip of the second hand red, and I would like to tighten the bezel some but don't really feel like messing with the spring right now. Currently on the stock rubber strap, which I will probably change out eventually. And I would like to get a sterile caseback- I think those exist?


----------



## Obik

dmnc said:


> May I ask where you got this dial please? It's a corker.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dial is from plastic Komandirskie from 80's


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

nsomerv said:


> .... I would like to get a sterile caseback- I think those exist?


Fantastic mod!

Yes, sterile / blank casebacks are sold by Meranom.

? Could you explain how you 'squeezed' the mounting holes of the hands?


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Obik said:


> Dial is from plastic Komandirskie from 80's


The models with a grid pattern on the dial were often called Student models, hence the plastic case which would create an affordable watch for students.


----------



## dmnc

Matt_Bored_O said:


> The models with a grid pattern on the dial were often called Student models, hence the plastic case which would create an affordable watch for students.


Thanks. I'll have to keep a look out for one of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coug76

nsomerv said:


> Finally collected all the parts and put this one together last night! Inspired by the current Blancpain 55 Fathoms.
> Vostok 120 base
> One Second Closer polished Redneck bezel
> Yobokies glass lumed insert
> Raffles dial with green tinted indicators and white numeral indicators
> Yobokies AGL hour and minute hands squeezed to fit
> Raffles second hand (for Miyota movements, no mod necessary)
> 
> I had to angle all of the hands up slightly to clear the indices and each other. I think I will paint the tip of the second hand red, and I would like to tighten the bezel some but don't really feel like messing with the spring right now. Currently on the stock rubber strap, which I will probably change out eventually. And I would like to get a sterile caseback- I think those exist?


I am very much with you on this one. I think mine is going to be coming together tonight. The only thing I'm missing is the bezel insert I was listing after...

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## Arizone

nsomerv said:


> Finally collected all the parts and put this one together last night! Inspired by the current Blancpain 55 Fathoms.
> Vostok 120 base
> One Second Closer polished Redneck bezel
> Yobokies glass lumed insert
> Raffles dial with green tinted indicators and white numeral indicators
> Yobokies AGL hour and minute hands squeezed to fit
> Raffles second hand (for Miyota movements, no mod necessary)
> 
> I had to angle all of the hands up slightly to clear the indices and each other. I think I will paint the tip of the second hand red, and I would like to tighten the bezel some but don't really feel like messing with the spring right now. Currently on the stock rubber strap, which I will probably change out eventually. And I would like to get a sterile caseback- I think those exist?


Meranom seems to carry sterile casebacks.

Your mod is incredible, it's a shame it says "Swiss Made" on the front.


----------



## Coug76

Here is my 80℅ finished Fifty Fathoms homage. Waiting on a Meranom tropic strap to keep me content until I can find a suitable sailcloth strap. I'm also fussing over a decent bezel insert that will match the blue/white lume. I was set on the glass yobokies one but the lume is greenish and would not suit the rest of the lume.




























Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## Slim724

dmnc said:


> May I ask where you got this dial please? It's a corker.


Thanks! I got mine used on eBay from seller asap31, I think he is also a member here.


----------



## Slim724

Obik said:


> Dial is from plastic Komandirskie from 80's


That is awesome, I had no idea that they housed them in plastic, great info!


----------



## nsomerv

Arizone said:


> Meranom seems to carry sterile casebacks.
> 
> Your mod is incredible, it's a shame it says "Swiss Made" on the front.


I know, right? The trick is finding a 3-6-9 dial without a date window (if it's for Seiko or ETA) and with green tinted lume. I originally wanted to do the mod with Yobokies' C3 sandwich 3-6-9 dial, but he was sold out. To squeeze the hand holes, I slid them down one half of a set of tweezers and used a different set to crimp the holes closed. Then I used gentle consistent pressure to pop them onto the hand holding pin (forgetting real name 2/2 lack of sleep). I did have to snip the tip of the second hand so that it wouldn't brush the sides of the case.


----------



## nsomerv

Coug76 said:


> Here is my 80℅ finished Fifty Fathoms homage. Waiting on a Meranom tropic strap to keep me content until I can find a suitable sailcloth strap. I'm also fussing over a decent bezel insert that will match the blue/white lume. I was set on the glass yobokies one but the lume is greenish and would not suit the rest of the lume.


This is great! Love the vintage blancpain vibe. Matching the lume is a pain in the butt. Pretty much what dictated my dial choice.


----------



## Spench

Looks awesome! Can I please ask, did you have to lube the stem? And if so, what with? Many thanks.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

nsomerv said:


> ....The trick is finding a 3-6-9 dial without a date window....


WUS member: IgorIV, produces custom dials.

Send him a PM and tell him what type of dial you would like. Include photos if possible.

The price depends on the complexity.

I recently ordered 2 dials with another WUS member who also ordered the same 2 dials and the cost per dial was $30 USD. 
That is a fair price for custom work.


----------



## MadMex

Just added a mesh bracelet, and a blue Neptune bezel from Meranom


----------



## Astute-C

Matt_Bored_O said:


> What is your opinion of the 2 sets of hands: IgorIV and Yobokies ??
> 
> I own IgorIV paddles hands but not the Yobokies. IgorIV hands are slightly larger and longer I believe, which does not compliment dials with minute indices which are further inward since the Minute hand is quite long.
> 
> I have 4 sets of IgorIV paddle hands and each hand installs perfectly.
> 
> I have discovered that you must handle these hands gently as the metal is not as stiff as original Vostok hands.
> I have painted 3 sets and lumed them which I found to be quite easy to do with this paddle style.


Hi Matt,

I agree with everything you've said. I just have to report that i've had trouble installing the one set of hands i've had from Yobokies. I couldn't get the minute hand to fit although i see from previous and subsequent posts that others have managed this. Yes the IgorIV hands are not very stiff but i think this is good as it means you can easily give them a little bend for fine adjustment if they are touching each other or resting too far/close to the dial etc. They do look better on dials where the index markers are small. I haven't felt a need to relume them as the lume is pretty decent anyway. The other advantage of Igor's hands is that they are much cheaper. IgorIV does not produce a second hand though. His sets could do with a second hand which match the length of the minute hand. Igor.......?


----------



## taimurkhan

Astute-C said:


> I haven't felt a need to relume them as the lume is pretty decent anyway. The other advantage of Igor's hands is that they are much cheaper. IgorIV does not produce a second hand though. His sets could do with a second hand which match the length of the minute hand. Igor.......?


I would like to note that Igor's paddle hands have the vintage proportions in an overall longer length, which I think, look even better than the 1967 Amphibia's hands. Generously speaking, all paddle hands look good in their own ways. I'm actually surprised that Meranom does not offer paddle hands for all their watches, or as spares. Are they afraid that their website would crash?










It would be great if igorIV can also provide seconds hands. For now, I'm resorting to esslinger.com They provide seconds hands with .17mm diameter and 1.3mm length in red, blue, black, and silver.


----------



## Tarquin

K-19 said:


> Here's my Scuba Dude with green sunburst dial and lumed/raised numerals in an SE case on a shark mesh band. I transplanted it because I needed the 420 case it was originally in for another Amphibian project I'm working on.
> 
> View attachment 9065474


My search for these 'raised numeral' dials never ends! Nobody it seems will part with them....

Lovely watch!


----------



## Tarquin

nsomerv said:


> Finally collected all the parts and put this one together last night! Inspired by the current Blancpain 55 Fathoms.
> Vostok 120 base
> One Second Closer polished Redneck bezel
> Yobokies glass lumed insert
> Raffles dial with green tinted indicators and white numeral indicators
> Yobokies AGL hour and minute hands squeezed to fit
> Raffles second hand (for Miyota movements, no mod necessary)
> 
> I had to angle all of the hands up slightly to clear the indices and each other. I think I will paint the tip of the second hand red, and I would like to tighten the bezel some but don't really feel like messing with the spring right now. Currently on the stock rubber strap, which I will probably change out eventually. And I would like to get a sterile caseback- I think those exist?


Mate......that is a stunning watch.

Where do source these parts?


----------



## little_w

All the modders here: I have bought a bezel from boris_gvb and an insert from Dagaz. Watching some videos on youtube made me wonder - once I put the insert into the bezel, is that it? No changing it later to a different insert? The video I watched showed the guy gluing the insert to the bezel. I thought it is pop-in / pop-out, i.e. I would be able to change my mind later and swap the inserts. If it is 1 bezel = 1 insert... gosh, things are going to become expensive here. Thanks for advice.


----------



## Arizone

little_w said:


> All the modders here: I have bought a bezel from boris_gvb and an insert from Dagaz. Watching some videos on youtube made me wonder - once I put the insert into the bezel, is that it? No changing it later to a different insert? The video I watched showed the guy gluing the insert to the bezel. I thought it is pop-in / pop-out, i.e. I would be able to change my mind later and swap the inserts. If it is 1 bezel = 1 insert... gosh, things are going to become expensive here. Thanks for advice.


I used rubber cement to attach mine and it has been perfectly secure but I'm sure I could non-destructively remove it if I need to.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

little_w said:


> All the modders here: I have bought a bezel from boris_gvb and an insert from Dagaz. Watching some videos on youtube made me wonder - once I put the insert into the bezel, is that it? No changing it later to a different insert? The video I watched showed the guy gluing the insert to the bezel. I thought it is pop-in / pop-out, i.e. I would be able to change my mind later and swap the inserts. If it is 1 bezel = 1 insert... gosh, things are going to become expensive here. Thanks for advice.


Best: * 3M or similar two-sided tape*

- Dagaz and dr.seikostain sell these tapes cut into perfect rings to fit inserts
- allows you to remove the insert

-- dr.seikostain always gives you two tape rings with each insert or each bezel you purchase

Glue: *'Rubber Cement' or similar 'contact cement', silicon sealant:* these are flexible when dry and can be cut with a knife.

DO NOT use rigid adhesives such as wood glue or 'super' glue

------------------------------------

To Remove Insert:

1. remove bezel
2. insert a thin, sharp blade or knife under the insert 
3. slide knife around the entire insert until you have cut through all the glue or tape

Do not attempt to pry the insert loose until all adhesive is cut or the insert could bend.


----------



## igorIV

Astute-C said:


> His sets could do with a second hand which match the length of the minute hand. Igor.......?


I have something)
But they are for test. I will must try to install very small tube on the hands...


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Astute-C said:


> .....Yes the IgorIV hands are not very stiff but i think this is good as it means you can easily give them a little bend for fine adjustment if they are touching each other or resting too far/close to the dial etc..... I haven't felt a need to relume them as the lume is pretty decent anyway.....


Astute, that's a good point: hands of softer metal are easier to bend to help separate them.

I have a supply of Noctilumina so I ordered IgorIV hands without lume. It is surprising, but hands such as this Paddle style with large openings for lume, are just as easily lumed as hands with narrow openings.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Astute-C said:


> ..... IgorIV does not produce a second hand though. His sets could do with a second hand which match the length of the minute hand. Igor.......?





taimurkhan said:


> ...It would be great if igorIV can also provide seconds hands. For now, I'm resorting to esslinger.com They provide seconds hands with .17mm diameter and 1.3mm length in red, blue, black, and silver.





igorIV said:


> I have something)
> But they are for test. I will must try to install very small tube on the hands...


'Ask and ye shall receive'

What would we do without the Russians and Ukranians ?


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

taimurkhan said:


> 1. I would like to note that Igor's paddle hands have the vintage proportions in an overall longer length, which I think, look even better than the 1967 Amphibia's hands. Generously speaking, all paddle hands look good in their own ways.
> 
> 2. I'm actually surprised that Meranom does not offer paddle hands for all their watches, or as spares. Are they afraid that their website would crash?
> 
> 3. It would be great if igorIV can also provide seconds hands. For now, I'm resorting to esslinger.com They provide seconds hands with .17mm diameter and 13mm length in red, blue, black, and silver.


1. Thank you for this info. I was wondering how the dimensions of Igor's hands compared to the vintage hands.

2. Meranom does not want to sell the paddle hands separately or with the Classic models because this would possibly damage the sales of the SE models.

3. I had forgotten that Seconds hands of the correct size can be purchased from watch part supply shops. 
(and I wrote about this in the 'Guide'....:-()

It appears that there is now an Amphibia 'arms' race, or shall I say _'hands'_ race.


----------



## saturnine

Matt_Bored_O said:


> 3. I had forgotten that Seconds hands of the correct size can be purchased from watch part supply shops.
> (*and I wrote about this in the 'Guide'*....:-()


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

That is what I call intelligent humour !!

However, I was mistaken.

_I _did not write that 'Guide'.

It was that character '_mattbeme_'.


----------



## ThePossumKing

My sister told me I needed a 'classier' looking watch to wear with a suit...

and yes, this is an Amphibia dial


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

ThePossumKing said:


> My sister told me I needed a 'classier' looking watch to wear with a suit...
> 
> and yes, this is an Amphibia dial


Roman Numerals are always classy.

Those hands are an excellent combination with that bezel.

A black seconds hand would be just right.

What strap are you wearing with this? Or does it dangle from a hole in one of your appendages?

Is that dial a light gold colour ('color' for you Mid-Westerners)


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
Terrible bezel.








When I see this bezel, it bothers me.

It does not seem to compliment the 100 case, which is unfortunately often neglected.

I have a feeling that this odd looking metallic ring causes people to turn away from the great 100 case and its unique shape.

I'm in a ranting sort of mood I guess.

Perhaps I was beaten with a bezel as a child....after my mother broke the big wooden spoon.


----------



## saturnine

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Perhaps I was beaten with a bezel as a child....after my mother broke the big wooden spoon.


So like brass knuckles but with bezels instead?

Perhaps you should consider another name change to "Matt_bezel".


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

saturnine said:


> So like brass knuckles but with bezels instead?


I think that was it. Similar to Ringo, or Liberace, but less entertaining.

Another name change? I feel like I have been placed in a 'witness protection program'.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Roman Numerals are always classy.
> 
> Those hands are an excellent combination with that bezel.
> 
> A black seconds hand would be just right.
> 
> What strap are you wearing with this? Or does it dangle from a hole in one of your appendages?
> 
> Is that dial a light gold colour ('color' for you Mid-Westerners)


Not sure about the strap yet. Probably an aged leather

The dial is a light gold

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Last week I put the new bezel on Komandirskie(2nd photo).


----------



## taimurkhan

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> Terrible bezel.
> View attachment 9128562
> 
> 
> When I see this bezel, it bothers me.
> 
> It does not seem to compliment the 100 case, which is unfortunately often neglected.
> 
> I have a feeling that this odd looking metallic ring causes people to turn away from the great 100 case and its unique shape.


And the problem is that Vostok/Meranom offers only one stainless steel bezel that fully covers the bezel area of larger watches like 090, 100, 110:









The other steel bezels, although very good, appear small and are a perfect fit only for small cases like the 420. So unless one goes the Dagaz/Boris/Pers184 way, the 100 case will not look as good as it should.


----------



## gekos

I finally managed to make a screw down- stainless steel crown matching the style of 090 Amphibia case. Started as a Android crown and after lots of modifications I managed to achieve wide but thin crown which fits in lug to lug proportions of the watch but still is not digging in my wrist. The bigest challenge was the winding stem, I had to cut the original one from its crown ansamble threaded and attach it to stem extender. Crown tube needed adaptation in order to fit the case too.
I think that this crown not only have better finish but is more organic to the watch style compared to original one which sticks out like foreign body and was not comfortable to wear.
Cheers.


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Got the bezel, insert and bracelet for this a while ago, but had to go back and forth via Russia Post for ages as the first watch was DOA. Now I'm thinking it also needs one of those new crowns Meranom does. Would have preferred white hands too, but nobody seems to make those.


----------



## saturnine

ThePossumKing said:


> My sister told me I needed a 'classier' looking watch to wear with a suit...
> 
> and yes, this is an Amphibia dial
> View attachment 9128290


You are the man with 1000 hands...



Matt_Bored_O said:


> I think that was it. Similar to Ringo, or Liberace, but less entertaining.


I imagine Ringo would've been (was/is?) a huge Vostok fan.



gekos said:


> I finally managed to make a screw down- stainless steel crown matching the style of 090 Amphibia case. Started as a Android crown and after lots of modifications I managed to achieve wide but thin crown which fits in lug to lug proportions of the watch but still is not digging in my wrist. The bigest challenge was the winding stem, I had to cut the original one from its crown ansamble threaded and attach it to stem extender. Crown tube needed adaptation in order to fit the case too.
> I think that this crown not only have better finish but is more organic to the watch style compared to original one which sticks out like foreign body and was not comfortable to wear.
> Cheers.
> 
> View attachment 9130762


That's really nice work and it looks perfect on that case. I would be interested to know more about how to change the stem on a crown.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

saturnine said:


> I imagine Ringo would've been (was/is?) a huge Vostok fan.


That's interesting. Do you have more info. ?


----------



## saturnine

Matt_Bored_O said:


> saturnine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine Ringo would've been (was/is?) a huge Vostok fan.
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting. Do you have more info. ?
Click to expand...

Sadly no - Pure speculation. The quirkiness of Vostoks just seem like it would be right up his alley. And didn't they dabble in a bit of communistic ideology? Though I am not sure I recall a photo with any of them wearing a watch.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

taimurkhan said:


> And the problem is that Vostok/Meranom offers only one stainless steel bezel that fully covers the bezel area of larger watches like 090, 100, 110:
> 
> The other steel bezels, although very good, appear small and are a perfect fit only for small cases like the 420. So unless one goes the Dagaz/Boris/Pers184 way, the 100 case will not look as good as it should.


I agree.

The bezel of the 100 case is the wrong shape.

I think the 100 case is very uniquely Russian and it is best if the bezel does not cover it entirely. The angular shape must be visible to appreciate it.
The stock bezel is not too large but the shape, IMO, is not good for the case shape. Also the numbers on the bezel do not flatter either the bezel or the case, or the dials sold with the case.

One of the best custom bezel _shape_ and _size_ for this case is this:















Pers bezel.
The width is not too large so the case shape is visible. But the bezel should not be wider than this.
The under-cut or 'stepped' style of such a bezel allows the angular shape to remain visible.

I assembled this watch for one of my brothers and he likes it very much. 
It was the unique shape of the case which attracted him and he chose this particular bezel.

I think the 100 case is not fully appreciated.


----------



## little_w

Matt_Bored_O said:


> - Dagaz and dr.seikostain sell these tapes cut into perfect rings to fit inserts
> - allows you to remove the insert


Thanks for the info! Now I only wish I knew before ordering the insert from Dagaz. Oh well... will order another one AND the tape


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

little_w said:


> Thanks for the info! Now I only wish I knew before ordering the insert from Dagaz. Oh well... will order another one AND the tape


I have not ordered inserts from Dagaz, but I wonder if he sends a piece of tape or two with each insert?

dr.seikostain always sends 2 rings of tape with each insert and with each bezel.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Matt_Bored_O said:


> I have not ordered inserts from Dagaz, but I wonder if he sends a piece of tape or two with each insert?
> 
> dr.seikostain always sends 2 rings of tape with each insert and with each bezel.


Dagaz does not

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

gekos said:


> I finally managed to make a screw down- stainless steel crown matching the style of 090 Amphibia case. Started as a Android crown and after lots of modifications I managed to achieve wide but thin crown which fits in lug to lug proportions of the watch but still is not digging in my wrist. The bigest challenge was the winding stem, I had to cut the original one from its crown ansamble threaded and attach it to stem extender. Crown tube needed adaptation in order to fit the case too......
> 
> View attachment 9130762


??? How did you fabricate the stem and crown assembly???

More details please.

--------------

If an Amphibia or Komandirskie stem with threads is required:

- purchase a 24xx movement separately
-- Vostok installs a stem with threads and a small brass crown
-- you remove the crown using pliers to hold the stem and another pair to turn the crown 
-- you must cover the jaws of the pliers with tape to prevent damage to the stem and crown


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
I see the 100 case has a loyal following with the Komandirskie K-35.

The stock bezel is unusual but it has a very angular design which compliments the case.
Although a few folks say the bezel is too wide.

I like the use of these custom bezels on the 100:





















Photo #2 and 3 offer an excellent choice to display the unique 100 case.

I know these are K-35 but I think these bezels will create a nice appearance with the standard Amphibia 100.
The bezel insert colour should be chosen to match the dial and strap.

Note: the 'K-35' model is also listed as : model 35xxxx


----------



## C-Gee

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> I see the 100 case has a loyal following with the Komandirskie K-34.
> 
> The stock bezel is unusual but it has a very angular design which compliments the case.
> Although a few folks say the bezel is too wide.
> 
> I like the use of these custom bezels on the 100:
> 
> View attachment 9137074
> View attachment 9137082
> View attachment 9137098
> 
> 
> Photo #2 and 3 offer an excellent choice to display the unique 100 case.
> 
> I know these are K-34 but I think these bezels will create a nice appearance with the standard Amphibia 100.
> The bezel insert colour should be chosen to match the dial and strap.


Dont use my mods as if they were your own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## columela

Hello

I have been reading this thread for weeks and have found much inspiration. I would like to share with you my first attempts at amphibia mods:








This is an Amphibia 090913 with a new bezel from Meranom and a leather strap from ebay.


















And this is a scuba dude Amphibia 110059 with a new bezel and a silicone strap from Meranom.



























And finally the two tovarich together









Kindest regards


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> I see the 100 case has a loyal following with the Komandirskie K-34.
> 
> The stock bezel is unusual but it has a very angular design which compliments the case.
> Although a few folks say the bezel is too wide.
> 
> I like the use of these custom bezels on the 100:
> [Pictures removed]
> 
> Photo #2 and 3 offer an excellent choice to display the unique 100 case.
> 
> I know these are K-34 but I think these bezels will create a nice appearance with the standard Amphibia 100.
> The bezel insert colour should be chosen to match the dial and strap.


I don't have a problem with you using my photo, but I do wonder why you don't think the bezel displays the case very well. It doesn't overlap the edges so the shape isn't obscured.

Also this model is the K35, the K34 is a very different animal.


----------



## Ptolomeo74

My very first Vostoks... Two SEs bougth at Meranom and here in just three weeks! The first mod was easy... Two natos... A Phoenix and a F71 by CSW. Next steps... Trying several bezels and inserts. I will keep you updated


----------



## mica_live

Here is mine. Loving it so far!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racerke

Ptolomeo74 said:


> My very first Vostoks... Two SEs bougth at Meranom and here in just three weeks! The first mod was easy... Two natos... A Phoenix and a F71 by CSW. Next steps... Trying several bezels and inserts. I will keep you updated


Love the blue nato


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Dave_Hedgehog said:


> .... I do wonder why you don't think the bezel displays the case very well. It doesn't overlap the edges so the shape isn't obscured.
> 
> Also this model is the K35, the K34 is a very different animal.


Are you referring to your unit with the zavar011 'cog' tooth bezel or the stock bezel?

K35: my mistake.

I think that the bezel you chose is a good choice for the 100 case because it does allow the shape to be quite visible. This is why I included it. 
However, I believe that of the three shown, #2 and 3 seem to offer a slightly better view with 'cleaner' lines. 
I was not criticising your watch. I was promoting it.

My goal was to illustrate that if someone wanted to mod a 100 case to make the case _itself _the centre of attention, then a good choice are the bezels with a 'minimalist' profile.


----------



## vulgarhands

710 case
Changed the dial
Pers Bezel 
Leather Strap by Dapperly Clad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

C-Gee said:


> Dont use my mods as if they were your own...


I don't believe that my post directly attributed the photos or mods to myself. I forgot, however, to list the owners of the photos. I now see that you are a seller of modified Vostok watches. I understand that, as a seller, this is very annoying. It may also appear to members that the watches, or ideas are mine. This is very annoying to sellers.

You should have written a post to correct me in a friendly manner.
Then you could have stated that you are a seller of modded Vostok watches, in a manner which does not violate the Forum Rules.

I would certainly, without hesitation, have become one of your supporters and I would then encourage other members to purchase your watches.


A message as that which you posted to me, has probably done more damage to your reputation than it has done to mine. 
You do not _appear_ to be a person who acts in a spirit of friendship among fellow group members.

However, this is only appearances and appearances are often false.

I have a deep passion for Vostok watches and a passion to help others in their own pursuit of these watches.

You have no idea the extent to which I am willing to promote a seller and fellow WUS member.

Matt B.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

columela said:


> Hello
> 
> I have been reading this thread for weeks and have found much inspiration. I would like to share with you my first attempts at amphibia mods:
> 
> This is an Amphibia 090913 with a new bezel from Meranom and a leather strap from ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a scuba dude Amphibia 110059 with a new bezel and a silicone strap from Meranom.


Well done. I am fond of those 'Clean' bezels. When installed on a 090, they create a very uniquely 'Russian' appearance. The first time I saw one like that, I thought it was horrible. Then I made one for myself, wore it a few weeks, now I think it is simply unique and I am proud to wear it.

?? What is your opinion of the silicon strap from Meranom ??

The blue is beautiful and the size and shape seem perfect.

First mod? They look good to me.


----------



## maglev

Hi, I'm looking to install a new bezel on an old tonneau case. I see that it seems to fit fine on yours, is crown clearance good? I asked Murphy and he wasn't sure of the fit (so many case variations) and he's out of the VO1050 at the moment. Is that the bezel you are using? 
Thanks!
M



Slim724 said:


> I had no idea that there was a loyal mod thread dedicated to amphibians! I just finished the entire thread and thought I'd post mine. I have a few vintage amphibians and some spares and I thought I'd put together one that I liked from all the spares and parts that I have.
> 
> It started out as a really poor condition automatic blue scuba dude in a Neptune case. The case and bezel were damaged and all the lume was missing from the hands, I tried to straighten out the band and clean it up but after wearing it for a while I decided that I didn't like the lug/band style. The worst part was that it wasn't keeping good time.
> 
> I loved the age cracked patina blue/purple dial that changed colors in different light and applied indices that sometimes looked gold. I decided that I would do a dial and hand swap for new hands and install on a working automatic movement I had from a kommadirske.
> 
> I had seen seen the tonneau cases with aftermarket bezel when searching for parts and I knew that I needed one to put everything in.
> 
> That was about 9 months ago. I ordered new hands from favinov with superluminova 2 bezels, inserts and I purchased a tonneau case that had a no date hand winder in it to put the watch in. Little did I realize the case back wouldn't work because it was flat, but I was lucky enough to find that the caseback from the Neptune would work. I somehow broke calender wheel and mixed up the crown with 4 other ones that caused a host of problems and the watch ran poorly and sat in a drawer for long time.
> 
> I fixed calendar wheel with parts from a donor watch and put everything back together but the watch would only run for an hour at a time before stopping so I put it the drawer again and every time I would see it in sitting in the drawer broken I would get motivation to fix it and wear it.
> 
> I fixed the stoppage problem by using a slightly longer stem and I thought wow I can finally wear it! Unfortunately no matter how I adjusted and regulated the watch it ran very very fast.
> 
> About a month ago I pulled the watch out of the drawer again and decided to open it up and just look at it again to see if I could find any problems and I found that the hairspring had a very bad abnormal kink and bulge that was probably the culprit, so I ordered a new assembly. There is no doubt that I probably damaged it myself during one of the many times I had it open to manipulate something.
> 
> Three days ago I installed the new hairspring, balance wheel and bridge and it has been running flawlessly since with only 1 adjustment. I can finally wear and enjoy the watch I put together what feels like so long ago.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Slim724 said:


> .......automatic movement I had from a kommadirske.
> 
> ......mixed up the crown with 4 other ones that caused a host of problems and the watch ran poorly....
> 
> ....the watch would only run for an hour at a time before stopping.....
> 
> I fixed the stoppage problem by using a slightly longer stem.........


Slim: This is interesting:

You fixed a 'stoppage' problem by using a slightly longer stem.

I am increasingly convinced that for some 24xx Vostok automatics which have this problem, the problem lies within the keyless works or the distance between the movement and stem.

You seem to have possibly proven that this may be one of the causes of the stopping problem.

I have noticed that some Amphibia have excessive clearance between the movement, ( movment ring ) and the inside of the case.

If there is excessive clearance, the dial may be shifted too far to the left (9 o'clock) and sometimes to the right (3 o'clock).

Usually it will be too far to the left since the stem will push the movement to the left when you use the stem to set the time or wind the watch.

Some people say that they can fix the stopping problem with their Amphibia by banging the watch onto a hard surface, crown down, before they screw the crown in.

Also, I have noticed that when inspecting the keyless works, if the stem is moved in a particular manner to a very specific point, the watch will stop. At the moment, I don't remember where this point is, but it does seem to be connected with the time setting gears.

I cannot determine exactly why this occurs.

What is strange though, is that this problem only appears to affect the automatic 2416 and not the 2409 or 2414 manual movements.

I have compared the keyless works and stems of both the automatics and the manual movements, and I cannot see a difference. 
They appear identical.

Perhaps the 2416 Cannon Pinion is installed with a different grease ?

So, if the 'effective' length of the stem is altered very slightly by the excessive case clearance, and the stem then does not properly engage or disengage with the time setting gears: perhaps this is the cause of the problem?

Or: if a different Cannon Pinion grease is used, of if there is no grease or insufficient grease (as is very possible): perhaps this is the problem?


----------



## Ptolomeo74

What do you think of this combo? The bezel is the Atlas by Dr.Seikostain and the insert is a ceramic vintage one by DLW




























And here the original one:


----------



## saturnine

For the larger 670 the Atlas works well. I would be happy to take the original off your hands if you have no use for it


----------



## redwrwf

Hello everyone,

I am interested in modding a Vostok. I am looking at one with what I believe is a 'ministry' case. 








I want to put on rectangular hands (not sure what they're called, or where I can get them so that info would be very appreciated)









And I'm thinking of putting in a "radio room" dial









and a new bezel, perhaps something dark orange or maybe just a simple black bezel.

So it might end up looking something like this (it's a pretty hasty job but it gives you all an idea of what I mean)









What are your opinions? Any suggestions? Does it look hella ugly? I'd love to hear what you guys think, and hear any advice on modding


----------



## ThePossumKing

redwrwf said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am interested in modding a Vostok. I am looking at one with what I believe is a 'ministry' case.
> View attachment 9149114
> 
> 
> I want to put on rectangular hands (not sure what they're called, or where I can get them so that info would be very appreciated)
> 
> View attachment 9149122
> 
> 
> And I'm thinking of putting in a "radio room" dial
> 
> View attachment 9149130
> 
> 
> and a new bezel, perhaps something dark orange or maybe just a simple black bezel.
> 
> So it might end up looking something like this (it's a pretty hasty job but it gives you all an idea of what I mean)
> 
> View attachment 9149258
> 
> 
> What are your opinions? Any suggestions? Does it look hella ugly? I'd love to hear what you guys think, and hear any advice on modding


The watch you are looking at is a vintage 119 tonneau case with a 2209 movement. The Radio Room dial is for a 24xx movement and will not fit the 2209 movement without removing the dial feet. It's easier and probably cheaper to get a new model 090 case with a Radio Room dial already installed. As for the paddle hands, you can get hands from WUS member igorIV, but they are silver hands. I dont know if anyone has gold paddle hands available. Then you get a boris bezel and whichever insert you like, put it all together and end up a modding addict like I am...


----------



## Ptolomeo74

saturnine said:


> For the larger 670 the Atlas works well. I would be happy to take the original off your hands if you have no use for it


I think the OEM bezel is too small for the 670 and the Atlas is more well balanced for it.

No, sorry, I will keep it for another watch! 

Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## dmnc

redwrwf said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am interested in modding a Vostok. I am looking at one with what I believe is a 'ministry' case.
> 
> I want to put on rectangular hands (not sure what they're called, or where I can get them so that info would be very appreciated)
> 
> And I'm thinking of putting in a "radio room" dial
> 
> and a new bezel, perhaps something dark orange or maybe just a simple black bezel.
> 
> So it might end up looking something like this (it's a pretty hasty job but it gives you all an idea of what I mean)
> 
> What are your opinions? Any suggestions? Does it look hella ugly? I'd love to hear what you guys think, and hear any advice on modding


As ThePossumKing has already mentioned, that case most likely contains a 2209 movement.

You could get the result you desire but may end up buying quite a lot of bits. You will need to find a 24xx movement and holder ring, a new stem and crown and of course the dial you're after and hands.

You can see an example in the show your amphibias thread of a tonneau I have with a 2416 (this also requires a new caseback) but I wouldn't recommend it unless you already have a lot of parts to swap around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amil

redwrwf said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am interested in modding a Vostok. I am looking at one with what I believe is a 'ministry' case.
> View attachment 9149114
> 
> 
> I want to put on rectangular hands (not sure what they're called, or where I can get them so that info would be very appreciated)
> 
> View attachment 9149122
> 
> 
> And I'm thinking of putting in a "radio room" dial
> 
> View attachment 9149130
> 
> 
> and a new bezel, perhaps something dark orange or maybe just a simple black bezel.
> 
> So it might end up looking something like this (it's a pretty hasty job but it gives you all an idea of what I mean)
> 
> View attachment 9149258
> 
> 
> What are your opinions? Any suggestions? Does it look hella ugly? I'd love to hear what you guys think, and hear any advice on modding


2416


----------



## columela

.


----------



## columela

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Well done. I am fond of those 'Clean' bezels. When installed on a 090, they create a very uniquely 'Russian' appearance. The first time I saw one like that, I thought it was horrible. Then I made one for myself, wore it a few weeks, now I think it is simply unique and I am proud to wear it.
> 
> ?? What is your opinion of the silicon strap from Meranom ??
> 
> The blue is beautiful and the size and shape seem perfect.
> 
> First mod? They look good to me.


Thank you for your kind words. I have followed this trend for a couple of months to get an idea of what to achieve. My impressions with the blue silicon strap are good so far, but I have used it for just a couple of weeks. Might get a bit dirty but it cleans well with water. it is certainly very comfortable. Regarding the 090, I wanted to have an Amphibia with a more formal appearance so I could use it in the office as a dress watch. So I went for the clean bezel from meranom. I am glad with the result so far but I might try next time a change of hands so it might look a bit more like a Panerai Radiomir. I have found the hands that I wanted, next is to find a watch repair in my area to change hands as I think this kind of job is beyond my abilities.


----------



## redwrwf

ThePossumKing said:


> The watch you are looking at is a vintage 119 tonneau case with a 2209 movement. The Radio Room dial is for a 24xx movement and will not fit the 2209 movement without removing the dial feet. It's easier and probably cheaper to get a new model 090 case with a Radio Room dial already installed. As for the paddle hands, you can get hands from WUS member igorIV, but they are silver hands. I dont know if anyone has gold paddle hands available. Then you get a boris bezel and whichever insert you like, put it all together and end up a modding addict like I am...


Okay that's good to know! Does anyone know if someone has a 090 for sale for under $55.90 USD? Meranom is selling them for this price and I want to see if I can get a better price for one


----------



## ThePossumKing

redwrwf said:


> Okay that's good to know! Does anyone know if someone has a 090 for sale for under $55.90 USD? Meranom is selling them for this price and I want to see if I can get a better price for one


Check ebay sellers-russian.store, koche-vitko, zenitar, etc.

There are literally thousands of brand new watches just waiting to be had. Email the seller and make an offer. You never know what can happen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Hi, what do you think of this mod?










I am not sure about the different fonts in dial and bezel. Opinions?


----------



## redwrwf

If I were to buy the 2209 amphibia would I still be able to put on paddle hands and a different bezel?


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog

Ptolomeo74 said:


> I am not sure about the different fonts in dial and bezel. Opinions?


I don't think a 24 hour GMT bezel on a 12 hour watch is a good idea to begin with, regardless of the font.


----------



## ThePossumKing

redwrwf said:


> If I were to buy the 2209 amphibia would I still be able to put on paddle hands and a different bezel?


Sure, but realize that a 2209 is an aging watch and most will require a complete servicing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmnc

redwrwf said:


> If I were to buy the 2209 amphibia would I still be able to put on paddle hands and a different bezel?


The hour and minute hands are interchangeable but the seconds hand is not so you'll want one where that is in decent condition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

dmnc said:


> The hour and minute hands are interchangeable but the seconds hand is not so you'll want one where that is in decent condition.


The Seconds Hand for the 22xx movement has a mounting hole diameter of 0.20 mm vs. 0.17 mm of the 24xx.

If you are not concerned with maintaining original parts, then you can use any Seconds Hand of the correct size.

0.20 mm is a common size so there different styles you can choose
- ebay and watch parts suppliers will have them.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Ptolomeo74 said:


> Hi, what do you think of this mod?
> 
> I am not sure about the different fonts in dial and bezel. Opinions?


The font of the insert is too large.

I like the blue however.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

ThePossumKing said:


> Check ebay sellers-russian.store, koche-vitko, zenitar, etc.
> Email the seller and make an offer....


koche-vitko is a flexible seller. Many of his listings include a 'Best Offer' button and I have had a few conversations with him and he seems
eager to accept reasonable offers, especially if you want to buy several.


----------



## Rimmed762

How I did my tonneau.

Took 420-cased Amphibia and moved all internals, stem with crown and caseback. And voila 119 2416 Automatic. Any 710 or 960 would also work.

And that 2209 resides now in 420-case.

119 is thinner than 090 because of caseback. Because of manual winding. It has smaller lugs (18mm vs 22mm). And awesome sunburst finishing. And 090 is a tad wider.


----------



## redwrwf

Good to know, does anyone know where I can buy the paddle hands? I MUCH prefer the look of them


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
New bezels:

dr.seikostain (One.Second.Closer)
_
'The.Shark.One'_

- Black IP
- Gold IP

Limited supply. If they are popular, he may produce more.

I have more info. :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/guid...g-vostok-amphibia-3042242-6.html#post32866954

..................................

I have no connection to any of the sellers or products I try to promote. 
I am only a Vostok enthusiast and I want sellers of Vostok watches and parts to succeed.
We must help to keep the Vostok factory open and the people working.


----------



## Ptolomeo74

I love this one!


----------



## ALEX-77

My next mod Amphibia Scuba Dude 







Orginal version ;/








After the modding 














Bezel and strap from ebay


----------



## Zany4

Arrived just in time as an end of summer birthday present to myself. Didn't have a scuba dude or a ministry in my collection. Boris bezel with Dagaz insert, Crown and Buckle NATO. I also have the Meranom 710 stainless crown, special scuba dude case back, and Boctok mesh from other purchases to maybe switch to eventually. Goin to the beach tomorrow!


----------



## Dr.Z

Zany4 said:


> Arrived just in time as an end of summer birthday present to myself. Didn't have a scuba dude or a ministry in my collection. Boris bezel with Dagaz insert, Crown and Buckle NATO. I also have the Meranom 710 stainless crown, special scuba dude case back, and Boctok mesh from other purchases to maybe switch to eventually. Goin to the beach tomorrow!


The sharpest looking dude ever! I have the same nato but your bezel choice is spot on. Fantastic diver!


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Zany4 said:


> Arrived just in time as an *end of summer birthday present to myself.* Didn't have a scuba dude or a ministry in my collection. Boris bezel with Dagaz insert, Crown and Buckle NATO. I also have the Meranom 710 stainless crown, special scuba dude case back, and Boctok mesh from other purchases to maybe switch to eventually. *Goin to the beach tomorrow!*


You should have 2 watches:

One for: End of Summer
One for: Birthday

Do not deprive yourself.

Goin to the beach, in Jersey?

Mind the floating corpses.

Your mod is fantastic.

You have managed to make that strap go so well with the dial and bezel. Stunning!


----------



## kcoops

120 with Boris bezel, Dagaz insert, and favinov hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarquin

redwrwf said:


> Good to know, does anyone know where I can buy the paddle hands? I MUCH prefer the look of them


Favinov has some Vostok fit paddles listed on his eBay - I bought a few sets!

Don't know if this was general knowledge on here yet or not.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Tarquin said:


> Favinov has some Vostok fit paddles listed on his eBay - I bought a few sets!


- Favinov (ebay)
- yobokies (WUS member)
- IgorIV (WUS member Russian Forum)


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Tarquin said:


> Favinov has some Vostok fit paddles listed on his eBay - I bought a few sets!


*Tarquin:* could you write a quick review of these hands?


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

ALEX-77 said:


> My next mod Amphibia Scuba Dude
> 
> Orginal version ;/
> 
> View attachment 9162330
> 
> After the modding Bezel and strap from ebay


That is a ceramic insert I think.

They are nice. The numbers and indices are very sharp and clear on ceramic.


----------



## Tarquin

Matt_Bored_O said:


> *Tarquin:* could you write a quick review of these hands?


Sure, when I get them and attempt to fit them.

Got a few parts in the post I'm waiting on from all over the world - will be my first Vostok mods in a couple of years, having got the bug again! Will be my first attempt at new hands though.......


----------



## 103ssv

Tarquin said:


> Sure, when I get them and attempt to fit them.
> 
> Got a few parts in the post I'm waiting on from all over the world - will be my first Vostok mods in a couple of years, having got the bug again! Will be my first attempt at new hands though.......


Facinov's hands just fit as good a the original ones, you will have no problems at all.


----------



## Tarquin

103ssv said:


> Facinov's hands just fit as good a the original ones, you will have no problems at all.


I'm glad you're feeling confident....i'm not! ;-)


----------



## 103ssv

Tarquin said:


> I'm glad you're feeling confident....i'm not! ;-)


It's no big deal, I've done several:


----------



## Tarquin

103ssv said:


> It's no big deal, I've done several:
> View attachment 9183586


Nice 2011 dial! Jealous.


----------



## Narbus

Hi, That is a really great combo. Where did you get that band ? It looks perfect on the 710. Thanks.


----------



## 103ssv

Narbus said:


> Hi, That is a really great combo. Where did you get that band ? It looks perfect on the 710. Thanks.


The band I got of ebay back then, I bought this watch in 2010 as it matched our Ginetta GT4 race cars we ran, the band looks like race tyre.


----------



## Stereotype

Shame dials are not made to the same detail and quality now! The factory appears to have decided to water them down now.


----------



## ALEX-77

My next mod 




























Dial by : zenitar
Bezel and Insert bezel : One.Second.Closer


----------



## toomanymatts

I call him Dostok....may do some surgery on him soon though, but that's another thread


----------



## walterk55

Latest mod


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

columela said:


> ....I have found the hands that I wanted, next is to find a watch repair in my area to change hands as I think this kind of job is beyond my abilities.


Contact: Matt Brace (WUS member)

He is on this forum and is an experienced Vostok modder and repairman.

He's in the Portsmouth area, not far from you.


----------



## little_w

Has anyone got a word of advice on sourcing the clean bezel? I just missed an auction from the Israeli guy "zavar011" on eBay and it appears to have been his last one


----------



## columela

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Contact: Matt Brace (WUS member)
> 
> He is on this forum and is an experienced Vostok modder and repairman.
> 
> He's in the Portsmouth area, not far from you.


Thank you for the tip. Excuse my ignorance but how do you find another member in order to contact him?
Sorry found the way. Heartfelt thanks


----------



## ThePossumKing

little_w said:


> Has anyone got a word of advice on sourcing the clean bezel? I just missed an auction from the Israeli guy "zavar011" on eBay and it appears to have been his last one


Matt Brace is a member here and he sells them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## little_w

Thanks for that! I just got an email from meranom that they have new stock in (their website says 50 in stock) and I ordered it just before I opened this thread (literally 5 minutes ago). But good to know... I bought 3 Amphibias in the last 2 weeks so... I might need more bits


----------



## Stereotype

little_w said:


> Has anyone got a word of advice on sourcing the clean bezel? I just missed an auction from the Israeli guy "zavar011" on eBay and it appears to have been his last one


Dave Murphy also does two versions one for 710 case type and a larger one for 100,110,090 case. They are excellent quality and stainless steel.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Stereotype said:


> Dave Murphy also does two versions one for 710 case type and a larger one for 100,110,090 case. They are excellent quality and stainless steel.


+1

Meranom also sells a large size clean bezel but they are _rarely _in stock.

I recommend installing the larger size bezel for the large size cases. They create a better appearance.


----------



## saturnine

So Meranom lists those clean bezels as stainless, but I know I've seen photos of stripped ones. Are they listing it wrong or are the stripped bezels from a different source? I remember seeing a brass one or 2 a long time ago, so they weren't from the recent Vostok parts boom.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

saturnine said:


> So Meranom lists those clean bezels as stainless, but I know I've seen photos of stripped ones. Are they listing it wrong or are the stripped bezels from a different source? I remember seeing a brass one or 2 a long time ago, so they weren't from the recent Vostok parts boom.


The clean bezels from Meranom are stainless.

The 'brass' bezels you mention are perhaps the bronze bezels produced by our own Matt Brace in the UK.

I don't know when he began producing them, but I believe it has been a few years now.


----------



## Ottski44

Might not be the right place to post guys but I'm having some issues with my new (to me) Amphibia. If I move my arm swiftly the minute hand jumps forward like 15-20 minutes. And after I adjust the time the second hand will stop running. Is this a common issue or am I in trouble? Had the piece about a day. Haven't dropped or banged it, and it's fully wound. Thanks!










Because, pictures.


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## saturnine

Matt_Bored_O said:


> saturnine said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Meranom lists those clean bezels as stainless, but I know I've seen photos of stripped ones. Are they listing it wrong or are the stripped bezels from a different source? I remember seeing a brass one or 2 a long time ago, so they weren't from the recent Vostok parts boom.
> 
> 
> 
> The clean bezels from Meranom are stainless.
> 
> The 'brass' bezels you mention are perhaps the bronze bezels produced by our own Matt Brace in the UK.
> 
> I don't know when he began producing them, but I believe it has been a few years now.
Click to expand...

Are those the rounded top ones? I prefer the flat top of the Meranom version better. Perhaps I would like it better in person.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

saturnine said:


> Are those the rounded top ones? I prefer the flat top of the Meranom version better. Perhaps I would like it better in person.


Matt Brace clean bezels are flat top.
















- these are available also in Stainless Steel: polished or brushed

-one size: _ all_ case sizes

*To Order:*

- send Matt a PM:

WUS: https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=242081


----------



## asylumxl

Ottski44 said:


> Might not be the right place to post guys but I'm having some issues with my new (to me) Amphibia. If I move my arm swiftly the minute hand jumps forward like 15-20 minutes. And after I adjust the time the second hand will stop running. Is this a common issue or am I in trouble? Had the piece about a day. Haven't dropped or banged it, and it's fully wound. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because, pictures.


That doesn't sound right to me. Pretty sure you're in trouble. I can shake my Amphibias violently and the hands don't budge.

I have no idea what may be causing it though, sorry.


----------



## maglev

Ottski44 said:


> Might not be the right place to post guys but I'm having some issues with my new (to me) Amphibia. If I move my arm swiftly the minute hand jumps forward like 15-20 minutes. And after I adjust the time the second hand will stop running. Is this a common issue or am I in trouble? Had the piece about a day. Haven't dropped or banged it, and it's fully wound. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because, pictures.


Your minute hand is loose, off the cannon pinion. It's being held by the second hand, which appears to be firmly seated. They are interfering with each other. You have to re-seat the minute hand. My 2 cents.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44

Thanks for the feedback guys. I was hoping it wasn't something serious. I tried like hell to et he case back off this morning but it wouldn't budge and I started to get worried that is scratch it. I guess I'm screwed. That's too bad cause i REALLY like this watch!


----------



## maglev

Ottski44 said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. I was hoping it wasn't something serious. I tried like hell to et he case back off this morning but it wouldn't budge and I started to get worried that is scratch it. I guess I'm screwed. That's too bad cause i REALLY like this watch!


It is not hard to fix

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44

maglev said:


> It is not hard to fix
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm sure for you you guys it's a simple process, but I don't have any tools or any experience at all.


----------



## maglev

Ottski44 said:


> I'm sure for you you guys it's a simple process, but I don't have any tools or any experience at all.


Look for a local watchmaker, it really should be a simple fix.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44

maglev said:


> Look for a local watchmaker, it really should be a simple fix.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Ok. Thanks. I appreciate the help and will look in to it.


----------



## asylumxl

Ottski44 said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. I was hoping it wasn't something serious. I tried like hell to et he case back off this morning but it wouldn't budge and I started to get worried that is scratch it. I guess I'm screwed. That's too bad cause i REALLY like this watch!


Perhaps you can take it to someone who does watch repairs and they might be able to remove the case back more easily?

Edit: No wait, others have already said that.


----------



## saturnine

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Matt Brace clean bezels are flat top.
> 
> View attachment 9253906
> 
> View attachment 9253914
> 
> 
> - these are available also in Stainless Steel: polished or brushed
> 
> -one size: _ all_ case sizes
> 
> *To Order:*
> 
> - send Matt a PM:
> 
> WUS: https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=242081


Ah, yes, I forgot about those. Although they look as tall/taller than the crystal, which I don't care for. I would love a profile shot of one of those bezels on a modern amphibia crystal.


----------



## saturnine

If anyone here has experience stripping chrome, I would appreciate your input.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/manual-quick-easy-removal-chrome-coating-907184.html#post33232314


----------



## maglev

saturnine said:


> If anyone here has experience stripping chrome, I would appreciate your input.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/manual-quick-easy-removal-chrome-coating-907184.html#post33232314


Muriatic acid. Handle with extreme care.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## laundryninja

Dude update: different band and a new Pers bezel.


----------



## maglev

laundryninja said:


> Dude update: different band and a new Pers bezel.
> View attachment 9262618


That looks fantastic. Is Pers still making bezels?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron521

I bought this from Zenitar, and when I learned that stainless steel bezels and crowns were available from Meranom, ordered parts and installed them myself. I'm pretty happy with the results, the serrations on the bezel and crown match each other well. Together, they make the watch look like it cost hundreds of dollars....well, maybe 100 dollars more than it actually DID cost...anyway, it looks better now.


----------



## laundryninja

maglev said:


> That looks fantastic. Is Pers still making bezels?


Hopefully he is just taking a break. This one popped up on ebay in early July.


----------



## saturnine

laundryninja said:


> maglev said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks fantastic. Is Pers still making bezels?
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully he is just taking a break. This one popped up on ebay in early July.
Click to expand...

He contacted me recently and evidently was on holiday through the summer and was going to be back at it at the end of August. He probably has a sizable backlog.


----------



## Ptolomeo74

saturnine said:


> He contacted me recently and evidently was on holiday through the summer and was going to be back at it at the end of August. He probably has a sizable backlog.


+1

He told me that he was going to start with his backlog now


----------



## hairythomas

Hello.

I am extensively researching possible bezels for my radio room (I find the research lots of fun but need to stop procrastinating) - has anyone ever put this am-diver bezel on a 110 radio room? Does the red match?

http://am-diver.com/shop/bezels/am-watches-red-bezel/


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

hairythomas said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am extensively researching possible bezels for my radio room (I find the research lots of fun but need to stop procrastinating) - has anyone ever put this am-diver bezel on a 110 radio room? Does the red match?
> 
> AM-WATCHES red bezel - AM-DIVER


White, Black or Silver dial ?


----------



## hairythomas

Matt_Bored_O said:


> White, Black or Silver dial ?


Thanks Matt.

To go on this chap:


----------



## theoldwoman

I'd really like to try a jubilee bracelet on my paratrooper Amphibia, has anyone ever found one they would recommend please?

I ditched the poor original strap and I'm using a NATO at the moment, but prefer a steel bracelet.


----------



## theoldwoman

Apologies for the duplicate photo, tapatalk and image shrink had an argument 🙄

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nsomerv

This has probably been asked and discussed, but do the sloped DLW ceramic bezel inserts look OK with the Vostok crystal? Or would a gap between the insert and the crystal slowly drive one mad...?


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> *Yobokies Vostok hands:*
> 
> I need the basic dimensions of the Vostok hands sold by Yobokies.





veberz said:


> hour hand: 7,90mm / 2,45mm
> minute hand: 11,6mm / 1,80mm


I forgot to ask for the length of the S hand.

Anyone?


----------



## Dr.Z

Matt_Bored_O said:


> I forgot to ask for the length of the S hand.
> 
> Anyone?


I measure 11.5mm from centre of hole to end. 15mm overall length.

As a side note, I tried installing the first set I have. No problems with the hour and seconds but the minute hand wouldn't stay put. I have successfully installed other sets of vostok hands( practiced in anticipation of these paddle hands) but no matter how hard I tried I had no luck. My inexperience led to frustration and I ended up destroying the hands and pulling the spring on the balance wheel. So a question for the real modders: how long did it take and how many hands, movements etc. did you go through before you became proficient? 
I'm thinking about sticking to bezel swaps, crowns and straps. My son is better ( good eye sight no shaking hands) and wants me to keep at it but I fear I will only keep destroying the goodies sent by the Russian watch fairy.

I won't give up on Vostoks----hooked for life.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Dr.Z said:


> I measure 11.5mm from centre of hole to end. 15mm overall length.
> 
> As a side note, I tried installing the first set I have. No problems with the hour and seconds but the minute hand wouldn't stay put. I have successfully installed other sets of vostok hands( practiced in anticipation of these paddle hands) but no matter how hard I tried I had no luck. My inexperience led to frustration and I ended up destroying the hands and pulling the spring on the balance wheel. So a question for the real modders: how long did it take and how many hands, movements etc. did you go through before you became proficient?
> I'm thinking about sticking to bezel swaps, crowns and straps. My son is better ( good eye sight no shaking hands) and wants me to keep at it but I fear I will only keep destroying the goodies sent by the Russian watch fairy.
> 
> I won't give up on Vostoks----hooked for life.


Dr. Z Thank you for measuring the hand.

- I use magnification to install hands.

- To place a hand into position, place the hand onto Rodico compound or a piece of tape. 
This will help to position the hand onto the pinion and hold the hand steady as you press it.

Keep at it: you obviously have a desire to learn. Don't let a few mistakes stop you.
Ruining parts did not stop me. It is the cost of an education.

yobokies hands:

Your inexperience may not have been the problem. A few others have had problems with the yobokies hands.

Harold (yobokies) needs to perform better quality control. For $27 US per set, this is unacceptable.

Anyone who has a problem with yobokies hands should not hesitate to contact Harold.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Dr.Z said:


> *I won't give up on Vostoks----hooked for life*.


I'm with you.


----------



## mariomart

Can someone please tell me what is written on this dial?

I may want to use it in one of my mods.

Cheers


----------



## tamtkpp

So anyone interested in custom Vostok hands ?
If so, what kind of style you preferred ?


----------



## maglev

tamtkpp said:


> So anyone interested in custom Vostok hands ?
> If so, what kind of style you preferred ?


I am. Paddle hands and Doxa hands would be nice. Also, variations on the seconds hand. Are you planning on making them? I'm working on a 3D printed bezel and have thought of making hands, crowns, etc, the same way.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

mariomart said:


> Can someone please tell me what is written on this dial?
> 
> I may want to use it in one of my mods.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9288570&d=1473333619"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Krasnyi is red or beautiful. And I am not sure about the second word since it is covered with hand. Maybe Kavkaz which is Caucasia.
KFZ is abbreviation for something I don't know. But I am sure that someone will soon tell.
And Sevastopol 1994 year.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Rimmed762

KChF ot KZF, I must correct.

Propably F is for Flot which is fleet.

EDIT:https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soviet_destroyer_Krasny_Kavkaz

Krasnyi Kavkaz turned 30 at 1994. Decomissioned at 1998.


----------



## tamtkpp

maglev said:


> I am. Paddle hands and Doxa hands would be nice. Also, variations on the seconds hand. Are you planning on making them? I'm working on a 3D printed bezel and have thought of making hands, crowns, etc, the same way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes, but just in planning process, would like to know what fellows want.

3D printed ? i have considered that too, but my 3D printed is not able to produce such precise parts.


----------



## alexir

Rimmed762 said:


> KChF ot KZF, I must correct.
> 
> Propably F is for Flot which is fleet.
> 
> EDIT:https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soviet_destroyer_Krasny_Kavkaz
> 
> Krasnyi Kavkaz turned 30 at 1994. Decomissioned at 1998.


КЧФ - Краснознамённый Черноморский флот

https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Черноморский_флот_ВМФ_России
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Sea_Fleet

ЧФ stands for Black-sea Fleet


----------



## alexir

alexir said:


> КЧФ - Краснознамённый Черноморский флот
> 
> https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Черноморский_флот_ВМФ_России
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Sea_Fleet
> 
> ЧФ stands for Black-sea Fleet


К - Краснознамённый which literally means "red flag", meaning something like "Soviet"


----------



## Dr.Z

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Dr. Z Thank you for measuring the hand.
> 
> - I use magnification to install hands.
> 
> - To place a hand into position, place the hand onto Rodico compound or a piece of tape.
> This will help to position the hand onto the pinion and hold the hand steady as you press it.
> 
> Keep at it: you obviously have a desire to learn. Don't let a few mistakes stop you.
> Ruining parts did not stop me. It is the cost of an education.
> 
> yobokies hands:
> 
> Your inexperience may not have been the problem. A few others have had problems with the yobokies hands.
> 
> Harold (yobokies) needs to perform better quality control. For $27 US per set, this is unacceptable.
> 
> Anyone who has a problem with yobokies hands should not hesitate to contact Harold.


 Thanks for the words of encouragement. I'll regroup and make sure Iv'e had a coffee before trying again. What are people using to install hands. Is there a good quality press or is it just done by hand?


----------



## Tarquin

maglev said:


> I am. Paddle hands and Doxa hands would be nice. Also, variations on the seconds hand. Are you planning on making them? I'm working on a 3D printed bezel and have thought of making hands, crowns, etc, the same way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Interesting, do you have a 3D printer?

I've been looking into this myself. I'm not sure the technology is ready to produce items at 10 micron accuracy, such as watch hands. Perhaps dials, which is what I'm thinking about - however I'm nervous about spending so much on technology which is still rapidly developing. Perhaps you have access to a commercial machine?

Have you done much research into this? I'd be interested to hear.


----------



## maglev

Tarquin said:


> Interesting, do you have a 3D printer?
> 
> I've been looking into this myself. I'm not sure the technology is ready to produce items at 10 micron accuracy, such as watch hands. Perhaps dials, which is what I'm thinking about - however I'm nervous about spending so much on technology which is still rapidly developing. Perhaps you have access to a commercial machine?
> 
> Have you done much research into this? I'd be interested to hear.


I've been using Shapeways.com and Ponoko.com to produce designs. I've made parts for fountain pens and a plastic bezel for Vostok. I'm getting ready to order a steel one, but still sorting the details.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarquin

maglev said:


> I am. Paddle hands and Doxa hands would be nice. Also, variations on the seconds hand. Are you planning on making them? I'm working on a 3D printed bezel and have thought of making hands, crowns, etc, the same way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





maglev said:


> I've been using Shapeways.com and Ponoko.com to produce designs. I've made parts for fountain pens and a plastic bezel for Vostok. I'm getting ready to order a steel one, but still sorting the details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Wow that looks great......are you happy with the detailing?

It's this pin sharp detailing required for watch parts which I don't think is yet possible. Hopefully one day!


----------



## maglev

Tarquin said:


> Wow that looks great......are you happy with the detailing?
> 
> It's this pin sharp detailing required for watch parts which I don't think is yet possible. Hopefully one day!


Details are what I'm working on right now. I think metal is better than plastic for details, but the plastic one was a mock up.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarquin

maglev said:


> Details are what I'm working on right now. I think metal is better than plastic for details, but the plastic one was a mock up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I hope to see your results with the metal.

Thanks for the links by the way, I'm looking into them now.


----------



## saturnine

maglev said:


> ]
> I've been using Shapeways.com and Ponoko.com to produce designs. I've made parts for fountain pens and a plastic bezel for Vostok. I'm getting ready to order a steel one, but still sorting the details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If you don't mind sharing, what is the end cost for a stainless bezel though one of these sites?


----------



## ar.javid

I don't think you can get a perfect finish from 3d printing, at least not from shape ways. The minimum wall thickness needs to be 0.7mm, and the 3D printed object needs to be finished after printing. CNC milling, waterjet and laser cutting should be better options I think. However, my knowledge on this is limited


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Dr.Z said:


> ..... I'll regroup and make sure Iv'e had a coffee before trying again.
> 
> What are people using to install hands. Is there a good quality press or is it just done by hand?


Coffee makes my hands shake!

Hand Press:

Most popular:

- the Horotec style with spring plunger, either 1 or 3 plungers. 
-- they are usually red and have white plastic tips. 
-- the cheap units from Asia work very well

- 'pencil' style : the type which is shaped like a pencil with a plastic tip on each end
-- you must order those which have the correct size tips
-- cheap units are good


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

310runner said:


> All these cool mods make me want to get one


I think you need one. Why suffer?


----------



## maglev

ar.javid said:


> I don't think you can get a perfect finish from 3d printing, at least not from shape ways. The minimum wall thickness needs to be 0.7mm, and the 3D printed object needs to be finished after printing. CNC milling, waterjet and laser cutting should be better options I think. However, my knowledge on this is limited


The plastic one works like a charm, only a but loose. Will see. CNC and water jet prototype quotes were astronomical. Printed ones can be made for about $15 I think. Maybe sourced overseas?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Dr.Z said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... I'll regroup and make sure Iv'e had a coffee before trying again.
> 
> What are people using to install hands. Is there a good quality press or is it just done by hand?
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee makes my hands shake!
> 
> Hand Press:
> 
> Most popular:
> 
> - the Horotec style with spring plunger, either 1 or 3 plungers.
> -- they are usually red and have white plastic tips.
> -- the cheap units from Asia work very well
> 
> - 'pencil' style : the type which is shaped like a pencil with a plastic tip on each end
> -- you must order those which have the correct size tips
> -- cheap units are good
Click to expand...

Then you don't drink enough coffee.

I haven't used the screw down/spring setters, instead I opted for the manual pencil style. I read on here that they offer more control and "feel", which is why I chose that style. I paid less than $10. Cousins has some inexpensive ones as well. You could buy the expensive ones, and maybe they are worth the price (some tools are); but you could also buy another amphibian with your savings...

Keep at it, it's very satisfying to have hand changes as an option for yourself.


----------



## walterk55




----------



## little_w

OK, so finally one of the packages has arrived. I am a simple man so simplicity is the key word here  710916 - meaning a classic "ministry" case and a minimalist but effective dial. No numbers on dial, no date.









So far so good. But it is not quite the real McCoy. Something's missing... or something's still extra. Oh, I know. That horrendous, rattling, hair-pulling stock band. No need to even remove the foil and clasp protection. It's gonna come off. Let's put something more suitable on. I know! Massive mesh, that sounds the part!









OK. Almost. Still not feeling it. Got it - the bezel! Too shiny. I ain't no gangsta. It's got to come off, too.









Right. Done and dusted. Good old Dagaz! There's plenty of bezel inserts for everybody to choose from. My choice was a Black Mariner. Simple, black and white, minute markers only up to 15 minutes. I mean, who needs a symmetry, right? Symmetry is boring.









So, that's it. I was extremely pleased that the "operation" only took literally minutes and (very importantly) that even someone as utterly maladroit as me was able to successfully perform it. I am satisfied!


----------



## little_w

My apologies for repeating myself... but I must say my excitement continues...


----------



## columela

little_w said:


> OK, so finally one of the packages has arrived. I am a simple man so simplicity is the key word here  710916 - meaning a classic "ministry" case and a minimalist but effective dial. No numbers on dial, no date.
> 
> View attachment 9297274
> 
> 
> So far so good. But it is not quite the real McCoy. Something's missing... or something's still extra. Oh, I know. That horrendous, rattling, hair-pulling stock band. No need to even remove the foil and clasp protection. It's gonna come off. Let's put something more suitable on. I know! Massive mesh, that sounds the part!
> 
> View attachment 9297306
> 
> 
> OK. Almost. Still not feeling it. Got it - the bezel! Too shiny. I ain't no gangsta. It's got to come off, too.
> 
> View attachment 9297330
> 
> 
> Right. Done and dusted. Good old Dagaz! There's plenty of bezel inserts for everybody to choose from. My choice was a Black Mariner. Simple, black and white, minute markers only up to 15 minutes. I mean, who needs a symmetry, right? Symmetry is boring.
> 
> View attachment 9297378
> 
> 
> So, that's it. I was extremely pleased that the "operation" only took literally minutes and (very importantly) that even someone as utterly maladroit as me was able to successfully perform it. I am satisfied!


Congratulations on your mod
I am curious, what bezel did you order from Dagaz? I see lots of seiko bezels, are these compatible for amphibias?
Regards


----------



## little_w

Hi and thanks! They are all compatible BUT you need the actual bezel to put them in. I got my bezel from boris_gvb on eBay and the insert from Dagaz - it is a Black Mariner one. All of the Seiko bezel inserts in Dagaz shop are the same size so are compatible. You pop the original bezel out, click the new one in (well, and glue the insert into the bezel before you do), job done.


----------



## saturnine

little_w said:


> My apologies for repeating myself... but I must say my excitement continues...
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9300522&d=1473430380"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9300530&d=1473430394"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


I love the word maladroit, nicely done. Amphibia and a cigar always pair well, enjoy.


----------



## 103ssv

My latest creation.


----------



## columela

.


----------



## 12toneman

Changed the date wheel to a black one for a friend:


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

103ssv said:


> My latest creation.


This is one of the few white dials that I like. I have received one of these last week from Meranom.

*103ssv: * What is your opinion of these Favinov hands?

- quality of construction
- easy to install?
- quality of painting
- quality of lume

Matt


----------



## Tarquin

Am chomping at the bit to get modding again.....!


----------



## 103ssv

Matt_Bored_O said:


> This is one of the few white dials that I like. I have received one of these last week from Meranom.
> 
> *103ssv: * What is your opinion of these Favinov hands?
> 
> - quality of construction
> - easy to install?
> - quality of painting
> - quality of lume
> 
> Matt


Hi

these hands are absolutely great, lume is super, easy install, sturdy enough and straight fit.


----------



## Stereotype

103ssv said:


> Hi
> 
> these hands are absolutely great, lume is super, easy install, sturdy enough and straight fit.


I'm pleased about that as I've bought some for my next project!

Isn't this Amphibia modding fantastic? The options to change things are endless! Get the correct tools and away you go!


----------



## saturnine

Stereotype said:


> 103ssv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> these hands are absolutely great, lume is super, easy install, sturdy enough and straight fit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pleased about that as I've bought some for my next project!
> 
> Isn't this Amphibia modding fantastic? The options to change things are endless! Get the correct tools and away you go!
Click to expand...

Ditto. I wonder how favinov got his hands on those hands. He's one of the best ebay sellers I've come across.


----------



## maglev

103ssv said:


> My latest creation.
> View attachment 9302754


That looks great. I too love that dial but I wish they also made it without the minute track, like the black and blue ones. I'm waiting on some paddle hands for a scuba dude. Will post when done.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## columela

little_w said:


> Hi and thanks! They are all compatible BUT you need the actual bezel to put them in. I got my bezel from boris_gvb on eBay and the insert from Dagaz - it is a Black Mariner one. All of the Seiko bezel inserts in Dagaz shop are the same size so are compatible. You pop the original bezel out, click the new one in (well, and glue the insert into the bezel before you do), job done.


OK thanks
It looks very nice. I am very tempted to order one just like yours.
Enjoy


----------



## taimurkhan

Sandwich dial, meranom bezel, stainless steel bracelet.


----------



## maglev

taimurkhan said:


> Sandwich dial, meranom bezel, stainless steel bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 9310738
> 
> 
> View attachment 9310746


Classic. How's the feel of those meranom bezels?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe

My latest mods.. finalized 10 minutes ago and cant wait to share it with comrades.
first one 710 case igor hands clean bezel and mesh.. dial , clean bezel and mesh from meranom..
i brushed the case first with sandpaper and then abrasive blocks (first with medium and then with fine). bezel and mesh bracelet was alse brushed with sandpaper because they are all very shiny... 
Igor's minute hand installation is not that easy . spent like 40 minutes trying it over and over and at last did it.. maybe my lack of ability i dont know... it s my first custom hand experience.but install lots of default hands before... i m happy with the quality and the lume of the hands btw... here are some pictures of my blocks laying on the sand paper.. 









and










second one :

case from komandirski k-35 , bezel from arkustime , bezel insert from One second closer (seikostein)
dial and movement from my old 420 se which is sold out now.i always face problems about inserting bezel on k 35 cases like i had on this one.. sometimes it stucks while turning the bezel.. i will work on it later ..

here it is on yuran straps from Belarus










and both 









Instagram : @watchcolony


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
IgorIV / Yobokies Hands:

Some folks are experiencing problems of fitting either one or both hands.

This is very unfortunate and hopefully these sellers will solve this issue.

There are very slight variations in size of the pinions on which the hands are installed, 
although this is usually not enough to prevent completely the installation of a hand.

However, if a hole in a hand is very slightly too small and the pinion diameter is of the 
maximum size of the tolerance range, then the hand may not fit.

The hole can be enlarged using a 'smoothing' broach and a watch hand vise (or other 
method to support the hand to prevent bending)

A thin needle with a rough surface can also be used. 
Use sandpaper or a file to create a rough surface. This will provide some cutting action.


----------



## saturnine

taimurkhan said:


> Sandwich dial, meranom bezel, stainless steel bracelet.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9310738&d=1473505357"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9310746&d=1473505410"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Love that dial and hands. That case has 18mm lugs, no? Where did you get that bracelet and would you recommend it?


----------



## little_w

kakefe said:


> My latest mods...


Hey, this one is beautiful! I am not sure about the one with sandwich dial but this one - great! Sanding the shiny surfaces made this really decent watch and toned it down just right. I would have used the favinov hands or the hands from your other watch. These seem a bit too broad. But that's just me. And I am not saying I would not wear it!  Great, great work!


----------



## taimurkhan

maglev said:


> Classic. How's the feel of those meranom bezels?


These meranom bezels are bidirectional and great. The action can be tightened or loosened by adjusting the bezel wire.



saturnine said:


> Love that dial and hands. That case has 18mm lugs, no? Where did you get that bracelet and would you recommend it?


Yes.

The watch: Amphibian SE 120359NB Meranom.com

The bracelet is very comfortable and I recommend it: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005P1GGZW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Thank you!


----------



## kakefe

little_w said:


> Hey, this one is beautiful! I am not sure about the one with sandwich dial but this one - great! Sanding the shiny surfaces made this really decent watch and toned it down just right. I would have used the favinov hands or the hands from your other watch. These seem a bit too broad. But that's just me. And I am not saying I would not wear it!  Great, great work!


Thanks Little-w , actually now i m wearing it and pretty comfortable with mesh. 









i ll also share my mod similar to the one above which i posted a while ago.. i used my old 470 's bezel a bit wider than meranoms bezel..










Instagram : @watchcolony


----------



## 001norcal

updated my 110 to scuba dude dial and favinov hands. also swapped the bezel from my 090 until i can get a true coke bezel insert.

















i wish the favinov hands were a tiny bit shorter.


----------



## Bauta

001norcal said:


> i wish the favinov hands were a tiny bit shorter.


Why? Looks good to me


----------



## HOZAYEM

My newest....


----------



## little_w

My guess would be that it is because the hands interfere with the number indexes. Well, that would annoy me too. But probably not enough to swap them. Still looking pretty sharp!

Edit: Sorry, that was a response to the last post on previous page, about the favinov hands being a bit shorter.


----------



## HOZAYEM

My newest....[/QUOTE]


----------



## HOZAYEM

Looking good NorCal!


----------



## elsoldemayo

HOZAYEM said:


> My newest....


Where did you buy that strap? Looks fantastic.


----------



## igorIV

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .This is very unfortunate and hopefully these sellers will solve this issue.


Every hands I am installing on the movement personally. I use USSR movement 2409 or 2414. CP=0.87mm. Maybe Russian movement has 0.9mm CP. I will try install my hands at 2416.


kakefe said:


> first one 710 case igor hands clean bezel and mesh.. dial , clean bezel and mesh from meranom..


Dear kakefe, what kind a movement You use?


----------



## taimurkhan

igorIV said:


> Every hands I am installing on the movement personally. I use USSR movement 2409 or 2414. CP=0.87mm. Maybe Russian movement has 0.9mm CP. I will try install my hands at 2416.


I have had two sets of Igor's paddle hands installed on two 2415 movements without any problems.


----------



## igorIV

taimurkhan said:


> I have had two sets of Igor's paddle hands installed on two 2415 movements without any problems.


Eid Mubarak!Maybe I don't broach hole on the *kakefe *hands on 0.02mm (+/-)?
*Matt_Bored_O, *info for me: you have problems with installing my hands?

Congratulations to all Muslims on the occasion of Kurban Ait! May the Almighty accept your sacrifice and bestow a blessing and mercy on you! May the Almighty grant you peace and joy, favor and prosperity!


----------



## taimurkhan

igorIV said:


> Eid Mubarak!
> 
> Congratulations to all Muslims on the occasion of Kurban Ait! May the Almighty accept your sacrifice and bestow a blessing and mercy on you! May the Almighty grant you peace and joy, favor and prosperity!


Thank you for the good wishes, Igor!


----------



## little_w

Today on my wrist (well, like every day since I put it together like this):


----------



## HOZAYEM

elsoldemayo said:


> Where did you buy that strap? Looks fantastic.


N80 Leather. Check him out on Instagram @n80leather. Guy does some great work!


----------



## Uke

I finally got around to fitting the new handset I ordered that's been sitting in my desk drawer for weeks! I much prefer the silver seconds hand with the plain black bezel on this one. Just a regular 420647 fitted with Meranom Black Bezel and Meranom Nickel Hands.

On a few different coloured straps...







On the wrist...


----------



## Mattlelonek




----------



## kakefe

igorIV said:


> Dear kakefe, what kind a movement You use?


Dear Igor 
I installed them on 2416.
As i said maybe it s my bad. But it seems the whole should be %10 bigger

Instagram : @watchcolony


----------



## ar.javid

igorIV said:


> Eid Mubarak!Maybe I don't broach hole on the *kakefe *hands on 0.02mm (+/-)?
> *Matt_Bored_O, *info for me: you have problems with installing my hands?
> 
> Congratulations to all Muslims on the occasion of Kurban Ait! May the Almighty accept your sacrifice and bestow a blessing and mercy on you! May the Almighty grant you peace and joy, favor and prosperity!


Thank you. Eid Mubarak


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

igorIV said:


> Maybe I don't broach hole on the *kakefe *hands on 0.02mm (+/-)?
> 
> *Matt_Bored_O, *info for me: you have problems with installing my hands?


Igor, maybe the pinion on kakefe watch is 0.02mm too large?

I have 4 sets of your Paddle Hands and each hand fits correctly.

I have new 2416b and 2414.

- We should always remember to push the hand on perfectly level. If it is angled slightly, it may not fit.


----------



## Stereotype

Latest modification.

Amphibia 090662 Dr Seiko bezel, movement ring & case back. Favinov standard black hands. Watchgecko Nato. Dagaz IDF Bezel Insert. 090 case part brushed, sides polished.

Not brilliant photos sorry!


----------



## 001norcal

it looks good but i'd prefer if the numbers and lume dots weren't covered.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Uke said:


> I finally got around to fitting the new handset I ordered that's been sitting in my desk drawer for weeks! I much prefer the silver seconds hand with the plain black bezel on this one. Just a regular 420647 fitted with Meranom Black Bezel and Meranom Nickel Hands.
> 
> On a few different coloured straps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the wrist...


Its gorgeous!


----------



## Dr.Z

Zany4 said:


> Arrived just in time as an end of summer birthday present to myself. Didn't have a scuba dude or a ministry in my collection. Boris bezel with Dagaz insert, Crown and Buckle NATO. I also have the Meranom 710 stainless crown, special scuba dude case back, and Boctok mesh from other purchases to maybe switch to eventually. Goin to the beach tomorrow!


A nod to Zany4's awesome LeMans Scuba Dude. Different bezel but I love that Nato!


----------



## taimurkhan

Uke said:


> I finally got around to fitting the new handset I ordered that's been sitting in my desk drawer for weeks! I much prefer the silver seconds hand with the plain black bezel on this one. Just a regular 420647 fitted with Meranom Black Bezel and Meranom Nickel Hands.
> 
> On a few different coloured straps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the wrist...


The lume on these hands is supposed to be better than the set installed on classic Amphibias. They are looking very good on your watch. Do you think the overall quality of these hands is also better than the standard set?


----------



## Uke

taimurkhan said:


> The lume on these hands is supposed to be better than the set installed on classic Amphibias. They are looking very good on your watch. Do you think the overall quality of these hands is also better than the standard set?


That's right, the lume is a lot better than the standard amphibia handset. Originally I only fitted the new seconds hand but as soon as I got into some shade I immediately noticed the difference in brightness and had to start again and replace the hour and minute hands too! I'm not sure how it compares to something like C3...if I get some time I'll try snap some comparative lume shots with some Super Luminova.

In terms of overall quality to the standard handset I can't really tell any difference. I never really had a problem with the quality of the originals other than the lume, but like everything else with these watches they are always a bit 'rough and ready'!  Under a macro lens you can still see the rough edges and little burrs that are familiar to all the Amphibia hands I've ever seen. No real issue unless you have your magnifying glass out!

Hope that's some help mate.


----------



## taimurkhan

Uke said:


> That's right, the lume is a lot better than the standard amphibia handset. Originally I only fitted the new seconds hand but as soon as I got into some shade I immediately noticed the difference in brightness and had to start again and replace the hour and minute hands too! I'm not sure how it compares to something like C3...if I get some time I'll try snap some comparative lume shots with some Super Luminova.
> 
> In terms of overall quality to the standard handset I can't really tell any difference. I never really had a problem with the quality of the originals other than the lume, but like everything else with these watches they are always a bit 'rough and ready'!  Under a macro lens you can still see the rough edges and little burrs that are familiar to all the Amphibia hands I've ever seen. No real issue unless you have your magnifying glass out!
> 
> Hope that's some help mate.


Thanks a lot for the detailed reply. As you said, it would be nice to see how this NoctiLumia compares to C3.

Cheers!


----------



## little_w

As someone noted before, Amphibia and cigar just work together


----------



## Stereotype

Hooray for Dr Seikostain!

Whilst I appreciate the quality and finish of AM-Bezels, the engineering prowess of Dave Murphy and the uniqueness of PERS. For me there is now only one! DR Seikostain! His bezels are fantastic, they fit perfectly, take an SKX007/009 insert without pain, look amazing. Why do I like them so much? Well you can change the mood of a Vostok Amphibia in an instance! You can go for polished, or raw steel, soft edges, sharp edges. wide bezels, not so wide bezels, thick, thin......the possibilities are endless.

To add, his case backs fit amazingly well, do not leak (when installed correctly) and look fantastic. His case ring adds a brutal edge. His movement rings add an additional quality (for those confident enough to install one) when using an exhibition case.

Now just for the record, we are not related and I only know him through my love of Vostok Amphibia's and the time it's taken for me to become more confident in modding my pieces. In that time, I feel that I can tell excellent quality when I see it!

My only hope is that he continue to provide great designs for us. The world of Amphibia modding has moved to a whole new level. With a combination of his offerings, you can change what can sometimes seem an uninspiring time piece to a head turner in minutes!

Let's hope the competition can keep up with Kzysztof Seiokstain!


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## cory_w

Here are a couple of my modded Vostok mods. The first has a Seiko California dial and a ceramic GMT bezel insert, the second was just a bezel mod with the Pepsi Seiko bezel.


----------



## little_w




----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Stereotype said:


> Hooray for Dr Seikostain!
> View attachment 9354138


His bezels are indeed excellent !

I notice in the Seiko forum that a few members complained about the very tight fit and the difficult installation.
This was for the Dr. Seikostain SEIKO bezels.

They recommend the use of a crystal press for installing bezels.

I agree.

A drill press also will do the job.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

tamtkpp said:


> So anyone interested in custom Vostok hands ?
> If so, what kind of style you preferred ?


1. 'Plongeur' style

2. Seconds hands with unique figure on the tip. ex. jet , star

3. Hands covered completely with lume on the top


----------



## Stereotype

Matt_Bored_O said:


> His bezels are indeed excellent !
> 
> I notice in the Seiko forum that a few members complained about the very tight fit and the difficult installation.
> This was for the Dr. Seikostain SEIKO bezels.
> 
> They recommend the use of a crystal press for installing bezels.
> 
> I agree.
> 
> A drill press also will do the job.


In life there are often winners and losers. Us Vostokies (just made that one up!) seem to have got the right end of the dirty stick (for once). I've never had a problem with any of his bezels fitting. I do use stainless steel springs though. That said, I don't own a Seiko so can't confirm the quality or fit for an SKX. I have often looked at Seiko's as a possibility though but I'm having enough fun with the Amphibia's for now .


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Stereotype said:


> In life there are often winners and losers. Us Vostokies (just made that one up!) seem to have got the right end of the dirty stick (for once). I've never had a problem with any of his bezels fitting. I do use stainless steel springs though.


I use also stainless springs.

The copper or brass alloy springs bend upwards too easily at the flat sections if the bezel is a tight fit.
Then you must remove the spring, bend it straight, then try again. Annoying.

I find that most of the more expensive custom bezels fit more tightly and can sometimes be difficult to install.
I am not complaining.

I now use a crystal press sometimes. It makes it easier.

*
"Vostokies"*

I like this!

I am an amateur microscopist and the name for us comes from the 2 most famous early microscopists:
Antonie van Leeuwenhoek
Robert Hooke

We are called: _ Hookers_


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
I ordered some dials recently and I was worried that they would not be as good as the older models.

I was pleasantly surprised to see that the indices are still applied and have angles tops.

The blue 432 retains the window frame, although I see some photos of Amphibia without this frame.
It also has a moderate 'Sunburst' effect with a deep blue tone. Beautiful. Much better than the photo.















#662















#432


----------



## dmnc

cory_w said:


> Here are a couple of my modded Vostok mods. The first has a Seiko California dial and a ceramic GMT bezel insert, the second was just a bezel mod with the Pepsi Seiko bezel.
> 
> View attachment 9356122


Is that the watches by nick dial? I have one of those in an snk809 that I don't really wear.

It's hard to see from the photos how close the fit is around the edges. I'm guessing you just clipped the feet and stick it on the movement?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stereotype

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> I ordered some dials recently and I was worried that they would not be as good as the older models.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised to see that the indices are still applied and have angles tops.
> 
> The blue 432 retains the window frame, although I see some photos of Amphibia without this frame.
> It also has a moderate 'Sunburst' effect with a deep blue tone. Beautiful. Much better than the photo.
> 
> View attachment 9358490
> View attachment 9358498
> 
> 
> #662
> 
> View attachment 9358522
> View attachment 9358530
> 
> 
> #432


It's interesting Matt that the 662 face has angled indices when the new models coming out of the factory appear not. My very latest 662 being the case. Suggest there is some stock available. I bought a 662 from Favinov and its the more detailed variety.


----------



## Stereotype

Stereotype said:


> It's interesting Matt that the 662 face has angled indices when the new models coming out of the factory appear not. My very latest 662 being the case. Suggest there is some stock available. I bought a 662 from Favinov and its the more detailed variety.


I also wish they did a blue 662!


----------



## laza80

little_w said:


> View attachment 9356490


Great combo!


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Stereotype said:


> It's interesting Matt that the 662 face has angled indices when the new models coming out of the factory appear not. My very latest 662 being the case. Suggest there is some stock available. I bought a 662 from Favinov and its the more detailed variety.


Perhaps the 662 has not changed.

Perhaps some seller photos do not show the angles and so the indices appear flat.
It was a little difficult to photograph my dial in a manner which allowed the indices to reflect the light properly to show the angled tops.

The indice angles are quite low.

It is a very nice dial.

I wish also that the 662 was produced in blue.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Stereotype said:


> It's interesting Matt that the 662 face has angled indices when the new models coming out of the factory appear not. My very latest 662 being the case. Suggest there is some stock available. I bought a 662 from Favinov and its the more detailed variety.


We use to say the indexes are "applied" but on Vostoks we should really say stamped. Turn the dial upside down and will see


----------



## tamtkpp




----------



## Matt_Bored_O

jose-CostaRica said:


> We use to say the indexes are "applied" but on Vostoks we should really say stamped. Turn the dial upside down and will see


You are correct !!

The word _'Applied'_ is more high-class.

_'Stamped'_ is too vulgar for my well-bred lips to utter.

Perhaps _'Pressed Politely' _ is a better term.


----------



## JonS1967

This Meranom SE came with a smooth bezel. I replaced the bezel with a Meranom bezel and replaced the rubber strap (which is quite nice and currently on another watch) with shark mesh.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarquin

tamtkpp said:


>


That dial, those hands.......that shiny case / bezel. Just beautiful.

I have pleaded with Meranom to restock these, particularly the 090 case variant. I even pleaded with an ebay seller using a picture of one to sell bezels - to sell me his watch.

I need help.

PLEASE somebody...ANYBODY supply me with these shiny things..........and I promise I will sin no more.


----------



## Tarquin

JonS1967 said:


> This Meranom SE came with a smooth bezel. I replaced the bezel with a Meranom bezel and replaced the rubber strap (which is quite nice and currently on another watch) with shark mesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


<SOBS UNCONTROLLABLY>


----------



## Bauta

JonS1967 said:


> This Meranom SE came with a smooth bezel. I replaced the bezel with a Meranom bezel and replaced the rubber strap (which is quite nice and currently on another watch) with shark mesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic upgrade!


----------



## tamtkpp

JonS1967 said:


> This Meranom SE came with a smooth bezel. I replaced the bezel with a Meranom bezel and replaced the rubber strap (which is quite nice and currently on another watch) with shark mesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Hey, brother !?


----------



## ALEX-77

Dial and hands from : favinov
Black date wheel from : meranom
bezel hmm... I do not remember but from ebay


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

ALEX-77 said:


> Dial and hands from : favinov
> Black date wheel from : meranom
> bezel hmm... I do not remember but from ebay


Alex, I applaud your decision to install Komandirskie Hour hand and Seconds hand !

You chose black hands also.

This allows that dial to be the centre of attention.
The 'cross hairs' of the 'Sniper' dial are more visible.

Well done.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Tarquin said:


> That dial, those hands.......that shiny case / bezel. Just beautiful.
> 
> .......I need help.
> 
> PLEASE somebody...ANYBODY supply me with these shiny things..........and I promise I will sin no more.





Tarquin said:


> <SOBS UNCONTROLLABLY>


Too many nice Vostoks for one man. It is not fair.

See what this is doing to us?

......The suffering, the agony...


----------



## rothko

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Too many nice Vostoks for one man. It is not fair.
> 
> See what this is doing to us?
> 
> ......The suffering, the agony...


Seriously! Some incredible watches on this page!!! Great work guys.


----------



## Stereotype

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Perhaps the 662 has not changed.
> 
> Perhaps some seller photos do not show the angles and so the indices appear flat.
> It was a little difficult to photograph my dial in a manner which allowed the indices to reflect the light properly to show the angled tops.


My new 662 bought last month definitely has flat indices. There are no angles. It looks OK though. They are a little fatter but totally flat.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Stereotype said:


> My new 662 bought last month definitely has flat indices. There are no angles. It looks OK though. They are a little fatter but totally flat.











This is yours ?

You bought also a separate dial ?


----------



## Mattlelonek

My photography isn't good enough to do justice to my vostok


----------



## Stereotype

Matt_Bored_O said:


> View attachment 9378994
> 
> 
> This is yours ?
> 
> You bought also a separate dial ?


Yes but this dial was purchased seperately from Favinov. My complete purchased 090662 from Vitco (Ebay) has the flat indices. I'll take a shot and post soon.


----------



## Stereotype

Vostok Amphibia 710634 Ministry, Dr Seikostain Atlas One Bezel, Dagaz Insert, Watch Gecko Original Bond Nato G10 Strap.


----------



## Stereotype

Stereotype said:


> Yes but this dial was purchased seperately from Favinov. My complete purchased 090662 from Vitco (Ebay) has the flat indices. I'll take a shot and post soon.


Not a very good quality shot but you should be able to see the flat indices.

View attachment 9380242


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Stereotype said:


> Not a very good quality shot but you should be able to see the flat indices.
> 
> View attachment 9380242


I can't see it, but I believe you.

It's a shame that the indices are flat. This will save a percentage of a rouble I guess.


----------



## Stereotype

Matt_Bored_O said:


> I can't see it, but I believe you.
> 
> It's a shame that the indices are flat. This will save a percentage of a rouble I guess.


Try this Matt. There are a few cutbacks I think.


----------



## little_w

Post has arrived.


----------



## Stereotype

little_w said:


> Post has arrived.
> 
> View attachment 9385010


Nice strap that, where did you get it?


----------



## Ptolomeo74

710SE + Atlas bezel + Insert from Dr.Seikostain + Eulit Perlon


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Stereotype said:


> Try this Matt. There are a few cutbacks I think.


The entire appearance of the dial is less attractive with those flat indices.

It remains a nice dial but not as good.


----------



## little_w

Stereotype said:


> Nice strap that, where did you get it?


Thanks, I bought it for the looks on eBay but am absolutely astonished by the quality and comfort of wear. Soft, comfy, bends easily, feels sturdy. Best £3.99 I have ever spent on the strap!


----------



## DerangedGoose

Got this one a while ago when the murphy bezel was the only one around. Does anyone have any tips on how to get the brushed bezel to match the sandblasted / matte finish of the case? I dont have access to a sandblaster


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

DerangedGoose said:


> ...Does anyone have any tips on how to get the brushed bezel to match the sandblasted / matte finish of the case? I dont have access to a sandblaster


Electric engraving pen ?

ar.javid used a dremel to create a similar texture seen in this photo:

- perhaps he could tell us exactly how he did this








ar.javid


----------



## saturnine

Stereotype said:


> Vostok Amphibia 710634 Ministry, Dr Seikostain Atlas One Bezel, Dagaz Insert, Watch Gecko Original Bond Nato G10 Strap.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9380218&d=1474064180"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9380234&d=1474064305"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9380226&d=1474064211"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


How do you like that gecko bond? It looks really nice, but didn't know if it was worth the price over cheaper versions of same.


----------



## saturnine

Ptolomeo74 said:


> 710SE + Atlas bezel + Insert from Dr.Seikostain + Eulit Perlon


More pictures of Eulit, please. Is that from timesofplenty?


----------



## Ptolomeo74

saturnine said:


> More pictures of Eulit, please. Is that from timesofplenty?
















































It is from www.watchgecko.com but the 22mm is out-of-stock now. You can find it in eBay too


----------



## ar.javid

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Electric engraving pen ?
> 
> ar.javid used a dremel to create a similar texture seen in this photo:
> 
> - perhaps he could tell us exactly how he did this
> 
> View attachment 9391090
> 
> ar.javid


Hi Matt, thanks for mentioning my mod again . 
I did this with a basic engraver tool from dremel. It's a pretty simple and cheap device. It comes with a standard pointed bit, which makes pointed marks on glass, metal or any surface. Try on some metal surfaces with different speed settings before doing it on your case. It vibrates a lot, so better grip it tight and cover the crystal. For bezel it's better to do it separately, away from the crystal. 
This leaves deeper dots than sand blasting, so may be sanding it after engraving will give a similar look. All the best.


----------



## humanboy

Hi

I've posted this before on the WRUW thread, but I thought I'd share some new pictures of my mod. I originally ordered a blasted case version of the 090 but the seller sent a shiny one. Despite a number of emails they never got back to me so I decided to brush the case.

This has worked up to a point, but hopefully as I wear it some of the uneven strokes will become less noticeable. Plus I really wish I'd lined up the bezel with the dial, before I taken the pics, but what the hell.

Cheers


----------



## Racerke

Today this again on my wrist, it had been a while


----------



## little_w

Nice patina!


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

humanboy said:


> Hi
> 
> I've posted this before on the WRUW thread, but I thought I'd share some new pictures of my mod. I originally ordered a blasted case version of the 090 but the seller sent a shiny one. Despite a number of emails they never got back to me so I decided to brush the case.
> 
> This has worked up to a point, but hopefully as I wear it some of the uneven strokes will become less noticeable. Plus I really wish I'd lined up the bezel with the dial, before I taken the pics, but what the hell.
> 
> Cheers


Excellent mod !

Could you please tell me how exactly you created the brushed finish on a case which was
originally blasted?

Sometimes I am tempted to purchase a blasted finish model if I cannot find the one I want in 
a polished model. I prefer to brush the case but I was wondering how deep is the blasted finish.

Also, which bezel is that ?


----------



## dmnc

Does anyone know the specifications for the movement holding screws on a 24xx?

I know favinov sells them but the turnaround time and price once you include delivery is a bit silly for two little screws.

With the specs I would hope I can get hold of them much more cheaply at somewhere like Cousins.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humanboy

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Excellent mod !
> 
> Could you please tell me how exactly you created the brushed finish on a case which was
> originally blasted?
> 
> Sometimes I am tempted to purchase a blasted finish model if I cannot find the one I want in
> a polished model. I prefer to brush the case but I was wondering how deep is the blasted finish.
> 
> Also, which bezel is that ?


Hi and thanks for the interest

I didn't brush a blasted case. The seller sent me a shiny version by mistake and I brushed that using a fine pad I think they use on car repairs

The bezel is from a seller on eBay called ARKUSTIME .

Thanks again


----------



## Stereotype

saturnine said:


> How do you like that gecko bond? It looks really nice, but didn't know if it was worth the price over cheaper versions of same.


I like the Gecko Bond and also the Zuludiver's because they are longer than others I've purchased from say 'Crown and Buckle.' If you are installing a DR Seikostain case back, you need the additional length. Quality wise the Gecko Bond is also very good and they offer choice of hardware. Overall I think it's worth the additional expense.


----------



## rokman

my first mod, a rather obvious one but i think that this is what the watch was meant to look like in the first place.

meranom bezel










and end result


----------



## Stereotype

rokman said:


> my first mod, a rather obvious one but i think that this is what the watch was meant to look like in the first place.
> 
> meranom bezel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and end result


Welcome! I can guarantee it won't stop there!


----------



## rokman

Stereotype said:


> Welcome! I can guarantee it won't stop there!


yeah i know that i might have opened pandoras' box.


----------



## saturnine

rokman said:


> Stereotype said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! I can guarantee it won't stop there!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i know that i might have opened pandoras' box.
Click to expand...

I think Gagarin's box is more apt.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

rokman said:


> my first mod, a rather obvious one but i think that _this is what the watch was meant to look like in the first place.
> _


+1

A good addition to our group, Welcome !


----------



## Stereotype

rokman said:


> yeah i know that i might have opened pandoras' box.


You will be opening the case, removing the movement, changing the hands, face, crown, date wheel & bezel in no time! The options to meddle are endless. Enjoy your Amphibia's. One is never enough. You will own a white one, a blue one, a black one, an 090, a 710, a 420, a 110, a 120.........it keeps you busy!


----------



## vulgarhands

Threw a Zulu on it. This dial bezel case combo is really staring to grow on me. Reminds me of the old Aquastar divers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

vulgarhands said:


> View attachment 9420194
> 
> 
> Threw a Zulu on it. This dial bezel case combo is really staring to grow on me. Reminds me of the old Aquastar divers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You cat beat this dial. It's very good looking. In fact Vostok has a good number of classic looking dials these days that I would wear with pride.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

dmnc said:


> Does anyone know the specifications for the movement holding screws on a 24xx?

















There are 2 sizes which are used interchangeably.
They are of very similar size.

The receiving holes are of the large size only, but the small screw 
installs easily with excellent hold.

The large screw is the most common size installed by the Vostok factory.

Sellers of Vostok parts may sell the smaller size only or both.

'favinov' appears to sell the small size, but may have access to the large size.

If you want to purchase screws from a watch part supplier, look for the 
large size.


----------



## robbery

vulgarhands said:


> View attachment 9420194
> 
> 
> Threw a Zulu on it. This dial bezel case combo is really staring to grow on me. Reminds me of the old Aquastar divers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is definitely one of my favorite vostok mods so far! What bezel and insert are those?


----------



## dmnc

Matt_Bored_O said:


> View attachment 9423378


What a hero. Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcapiloto

Dear Comrades,

Here's a mod that I've made just last week. I wasn't planning on making anything of the sort, but suddenly everything clicked together. I had some parts lying around: an Amphibia 420 case, a Vostok 2415B movement (I had used the 100 case on another project...).










And last month I snapped a set of vintage diver hands (actually 6 sets!) and the project started to take shape. I got a used (and slightly battered) bezel from Amil - I think it belonged to a Neptune Amphibia, a "Vintage Trinity - no date" dial from Yobokies and a "just in case" kit (inner seals and a plexi, which I didn't use in the end so I'm keeping them for future builds).










I hardly had to make any modification. The dial feet were of course in the wrong position, so off they went and put the dial in place with some two-sided sticky tape. The hour hand was of the exact size, but I had to broach the minute hand (very slightly) and squeeze the seconds hand tube (this was the trickiest part of the whole job).

And here's the result!



















Oh! And a generic silicone band, 20mm which I made to fit via two gentle cuts in the area that goes between the lugs.

Wristshot and lume shot will follow!

Have a good day!

RC


----------



## rcapiloto

Oh well... why wait??

Might as well do the night shots right away...

Here´s the watch with UV light:










And now only the lume:










And yes, the second shot was taken less than a minute after direct exposure to UV light... However it's a decent lume both on the dial and hands and lasts close to 30 mins after a moderate exposure to light source.

Regards comrades!

RC


----------



## Bauta

rcapiloto said:


> Dear Comrades,
> 
> Here's a mod that I've made just last week. I wasn't planning on making anything of the sort, but suddenly everything clicked together. I had some parts lying around: an Amphibia 420 case, a Vostok 2415B movement (I had used the 100 case on another project...).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last month I snapped a set of vintage diver hands (actually 6 sets!) and the project started to take shape. I got a used (and slightly battered) bezel from Amil - I think it belonged to a Neptune Amphibia, a "Vintage Trinity - no date" dial from Yobokies and a "just in case" kit (inner seals and a plexi, which I didn't use in the end so I'm keeping them for future builds).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hardly had to make any modification. The dial feet were of course in the wrong position, so off they went and put the dial in place with some two-sided sticky tape. The hour hand was of the exact size, but I had to broach the minute hand (very slightly) and squeeze the seconds hand tube (this was the trickiest part of the whole job).
> 
> And here's the result!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! And a generic silicone band, 20mm which I made to fit via two gentle cuts in the area that goes between the lugs.
> 
> Wristshot and lume shot will follow!
> 
> Have a good day!
> 
> RC


I love it!
It really has a vintage vibe. Well done.


----------



## Stereotype

Latest Vostok Amphibia. 110 Blue Scuba-Dude, DR Seikostain 'Shark One' Bezel & 'Moscow Blue Sky' Case Back, Degaz insert, WatchGecko Nato.


----------



## saturnine

robbery said:


> This is definitely one of my favorite vostok mods so far! What bezel and insert are those?


Looks like a Pers bezel; all machined, no insert.


----------



## Ptolomeo74

What do you think of this Seiko Marinemaster waffle strap on my modded Vostok?


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

dmnc said:


> Does anyone know the specifications for the movement holding screws on a 24xx?
> 
> With the specs I would hope I can get hold of them much more cheaply at somewhere like Cousins.


I have edited my original reply.

I have discovered that there are 2 sizes used, but the receiving holes 
are of one size only.

I have also added this info. to the 'Guide'


----------



## mroatman

rcapiloto said:


> Have a good day!
> RC


Well I'll be. It looks remarkably similar to what's on my wrist today. Small world!


----------



## rcapiloto

mroatman said:


> Well I'll be. It looks remarkably similar to what's on my wrist today. Small world!
> 
> View attachment 9436058


Indeed! The classic look of the 60s divers... and yours is "vintager" than mine 

Regards comrade!


----------



## maglev

mroatman said:


> Well I'll be. It looks remarkably similar to what's on my wrist today. Small world!
> 
> View attachment 9436058


Dang! Love those Vos-Tikis!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mroatman

rcapiloto said:


> Indeed! The classic look of the 60s divers...


Is it? I admit to knowing virtually nothing outside of Soviet watches. I just saw that enormous arrow on the hour hand and knew I had to have it. Cool stuff!


----------



## rcapiloto

maglev said:


> Dang! Love those Vos-Tikis!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


"Vos-Tikis"... Brilliant!!!!

I have to admit that while I was writing the original post I was thinking about an appropriate knickname but nothing sprung to mind.

Thank you maglev 

RC


----------



## rcapiloto

mroatman said:


> Is it? I admit to knowing virtually nothing outside of Soviet watches. I just saw that enormous arrow on the hour hand and knew I had to have it. Cool stuff!


Here's a really interesting thread on another forum where you can enjoy many of these lovely timepieces.

http://www.mwrforum.net/forums/showthread.php?75979-Would-love-to-see-some-old-divers

Regards,

RC


----------



## maglev

rcapiloto said:


> "Vos-Tikis"... Brilliant!!!!
> 
> I have to admit that while I was writing the original post I was thinking about an appropriate knickname but nothing sprung to mind.
> 
> Thank you maglev
> 
> RC


At your service 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe

my recent mod. 150 SE case , arkustime bezel , dagaz bezel insert , minute and hour hand from local internet site , second hand from komandirski , silicon strap from ebay

i damaged hour hand lume while installing  . i m also not happy with the second hand but i have no chance ... i have only red kom. or red amphibia in stocks . i prefer pure colorless one ...i d like to hear you opinions as well 

















Instagram : @watchcolony


----------



## little_w

Well, opinions... it is cool mod but something is not quite right. It might be the too subtle bezel numbers vs. what is now very dominant (=too dominant) hour/minute hands. I do not now... it is hard to pinpoint it. If I were you, I would perhaps swap the hands for straight, simple hands (Komandirskie type) or swap the bezel for a different one. To me, the hands and bezel don't work - but don't get me wrong, I like both the hands and the bezel... just not together.


----------



## kakefe

thanks for the suggestions...as you also do i like doxa bezel but cant decide what vostok dial and hand set will match it. something should ... 
in fact i m also planning to buy soxa dial from dagaz and also soxa hand set.. but not sure if my technical ability is enought to adjust hands to vostok movement... 
any way until that i ll try some more options and share with comrades ... 



Instagram : @watchcolony


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## tamtkpp

Real cool ! Don't need the filters 

watch_nian @ Instagram


----------



## Dr.Z

little_w said:


> Well, opinions... it is cool mod but something is not quite right. It might be the too subtle bezel numbers vs. what is now very dominant (=too dominant) hour/minute hands. I do not now... it is hard to pinpoint it. If I were you, I would perhaps swap the hands for straight, simple hands (Komandirskie type) or swap the bezel for a different one. To me, the hands and bezel don't work - but don't get me wrong, I like both the hands and the bezel... just not together.


Exactly. I tried making a Doxa Sharkhunter homage with a 090916 and soxa bezel. Something just didn't look right. It sort of looked like the Doxa but not quite right.

I first got into Vostoks because of their value for money. Then, seeing this forum, I saw you could make other lookalikes from stock Amphibians. Now, (probably obvious to most) I am seeing Amphibians(modded and stock )more and more for what they are---- a serious watch to be judged on their own merits. A watch that can hold it's own with other more expensive watches. Modding is fun and keeps it interesting but I think trying to make Vostoks look like other brands takes something away from it's own history and style.

 Other watch guys don't take me seriously when they ask what I am wearing and I say Vostok------ If only they knew.......

Here are three of the same. Which looks better?


----------



## little_w

Of the three pictures,it would be the middle one for me. However, the bezel is still too busy. I like my version the best, sorry:








As far as the Doxa-look is concerned, the only mod in Doxa style I liked is with the 662 dial. I found the photo on google... NOT MY PHOTO AND NOT MY MOD. But you can see the straight hands, straight and simple indexes seem to work with the busy bezel, in my opinion anyway.









By the way, I am currently looking for 710662, in case anyone knows a good source


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

little_w said:


> As far as the Doxa-look is concerned, the only mod in Doxa style I liked is with the 662 dial. I found the photo on google... NOT MY PHOTO AND NOT MY MOD. But you can see the straight hands, straight and simple indexes seem to work with the busy bezel, in my opinion anyway.
> 
> View attachment 9456490
> 
> 
> By the way, I am currently *looking for 710662*, in case anyone knows a good source


I agree, great combination.

I would buy the case and dial separately.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Dr.Z said:


> Here are three of the same. Which looks better?
> 
> View attachment 9453442


I like this but since the bezel is mainly silver and grey, the overall appearance is bland and uninteresting.

A black NATO/ZULU or a leather strap with a thin orange stripe or orange accents would be a good combination.
Something to help lower the amount of silver and grey and allow the orange accents on the bezel to come forward.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

kakefe said:


>


I like the goal you are attempting to achieve.

The Komandirskie Seconds hand is a good choice for this dial.
The greater length of this hand is good.

I would keep the Minute hand orange.
Use a silver or white Hour hand.
Use a silver or white Seconds hand.

The problem with Komandirskie Hour hands is that the area of lume is tiny compared to the Amphibia H hand you have.
If night visibility is not a concern to you, then you could try a Komandirskie H hand also.

You can scrape the paint away from the hands to reveal the silver underneath.

You have already discovered that painting hands is not difficult, so you could paint the H or S hand white,
if you don't want silver.

I am a fan of using a different colour Minute hand, if it compliments the dial and bezel.


----------



## Sburn

Just received a mod done by possum king. Added basic black/grey Nato strap.


----------



## cquine

kakefe said:


> my recent mod. 150 SE case , arkustime bezel , dagaz bezel insert , minute and hour hand from local internet site , second hand from komandirski , silicon strap from ebay
> 
> i damaged hour hand lume while installing  . i m also not happy with the second hand but i have no chance ... i have only red kom. or red amphibia in stocks . i prefer pure colorless one ...i d like to
> 
> Love that dial but I can't seem to track down which one it is? Thank you


----------



## little_w

Matt_Bored_O said:


> ...710662...
> 
> I would buy the case and dial separately.


Thanks. I was considering that option but I am not up to the task of putting it together... am just not that dexterous - and I am unfortunately I'm not even joking. I guess I could try but run a chance of ruining either the movement or dial or hands... or all of the above. It could be just the fear of the unknown, I know. Well, I guess I can always post it to my favourite watchmaker in Prague (but I don't like the hassle).


----------



## robbery

kakefe said:


>


Niiiice! That's almost exactly the mod combination I've been hoping to make (want to go scuba dude with paddle hands for mine).



Matt_Bored_O said:


> I would buy the case and dial separately.


Where do you get a 150 case by itself? I don't see them on meranom .


----------



## kakefe

I use mt 150 se with gray dial @robbery .For the comparison my two mode..left one AFTER right one BEFORE .. left one moderate more vostok.. right one assertive...if i can find white second hand i ll apply your recos @Matt_bored.









Instagram : @watchcolony


----------



## kakefe

and Final ....









Instagram : @watchcolony


----------



## Stereotype

kakefe said:


> and Final ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram : @watchcolony


The 662 face is my personal favorite. I really do think it's the best one they do.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.








Fantastic !

You say that you want a white Seconds hand?
I assumed you could paint it white since you painted the other hands very well.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

robbery said:


> Niiiice! That's almost exactly the mod combination I've been hoping to make (want to go scuba dude with paddle hands for mine).
> 
> Where do you get a 150 case by itself? I don't see them on meranom .


150 cases are not sold separately.

You could use a 710 or grind down the lug 'shrouds' of a 090 case which will create a 150 case.


----------



## Sburn

Submitted for f10's comments:

New 710335 straight from Motherland.
Bracelet removed and thrown in bin.
Bezel, insert, and back by dr.seikostain
Hadley-Roma MS3377 band.


----------



## Sburn

^^Above. That should be *710335*


----------



## saturnine

Please share, what are your methods for removing bezels? I put scratches or marks on the case everytime I do it, no matter how much I tape up (scotch, masking, painters) the case & the blade (both case knife & razor blade).


----------



## sebril

*"Purple blues"*

120SE, alligator


----------



## DerangedGoose

This has probably been asked before; but what are the ceramic bezel options for the Amphibia? Are there ceramic bezels for seikos that will fit into the custom Vostok bezels that are designed for seiko inserts?


----------



## Sburn

saturnine said:


> Please share, what are your methods for removing bezels? I put scratches or marks on the case every time I do it, no matter how much I tape up (scotch, masking, painters) the case & the blade (both case knife & razor blade).


Others may do it differently, but here's my method:
My case knife is covered in clear packaging tape. The kind used to seal boxes.
The point of the knife is not your friend. Keep it off of everything. See circle below.
I insert the long portion of the blade in as far as it will go after pulling on the bezel by hand to open the space. 
The sharp edge of the blade should be in contact with the case underneath the bezel.
Then twist the knife and push the knife handle in the direction of the arrow, which is away from the bezel.
You want the part of the knife touching the case to *only be in a rolling movement*.
If the bezel stops half way off, push something soft (match stick, toothpick) in the space so it doesn't close again and repeat the process on the opposite side.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Built this simple mod based on this smoke gray/silver dial that I found on eBay. 
2414 movement in a 100 case








ETA pointed sword hands
Boris bezel with Dagaz insert

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

Sburn said:


> Others may do it differently, but here's my method:
> My case knife is covered in clear packaging tape. The kind used to seal boxes.
> The point of the knife is not your friend. Keep it off of everything. See circle below.
> I insert the long portion of the blade in as far as it will go after pulling on the bezel by hand to open the space.
> The sharp edge of the blade should be in contact with the case underneath the bezel.
> Then twist the knife and push the knife handle in the direction of the arrow, which is away from the bezel.
> You want the part of the knife touching the case to *only be in a rolling movement*.
> If the bezel stops half way off, push something soft (match stick, toothpick) in the space so it doesn't close again and repeat the process on the opposite side.
> 
> View attachment 9497530


Yeah, it's a bit of a silly question as it's rather straightforward, right? Thank you for humoring me with your detailed explanation. Packing tape is a good idea, otherwise you've detailed my method. Your illustration did help me realize twisting the knife in the opposite direction (toward bezel) may be better since that way the only part of the knife in contact with the case is the blade under the bezel (instead of the flat of the knife ending up in contact with the outer case at the end of the twisting motion -which is where my marks occur).

However, I am trying to remove a Meranom clean bezel & it sits tight against the case with no gap; so there is no leverage available. I actually haven't tried a razor blade in this instance yet, so that's next.


----------



## rothko

ThePossumKing said:


> Built this simple mod based on this smoke gray/silver dial that I found on eBay.
> 2414 movement in a 100 case
> ETA pointed sword hands
> Boris bezel with Dagaz insert
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That dial colour is awesome!


----------



## ThePossumKing

rothko said:


> That dial colour is awesome!


I thought so as well. I have never seen a dial in this color before, which is why I grabbed it. I'm thinking that a dr seikostain gunmetal gray or ghost insert would look better though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rothko

ThePossumKing said:


> I thought so as well. I have never seen a dial in this color before, which is why I grabbed it. I'm thinking that a dr seikostain gunmetal gray or ghost insert would look better though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I assume you know about soaking a black metal insert in bleach for a few minutes.... that would look pretty sweet!


----------



## DerangedGoose

I am considering getting a 710SE and putting it on shark mesh. This one:










Then I want to put a blue bezel on it. I am torn between the machined one from pers:










Or one designed to take Seiko inserts and putting in a ceramic one:










What do you guys think? I am kinda leaning towards the ceramic bezel as the pers ones have a bit of roughness to the handpainting.


----------



## vulgarhands

DerangedGoose said:


> I am considering getting a 710SE and putting it on shark mesh. This one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I want to put a blue bezel on it. I am torn between the machined one from pers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or one designed to take Seiko inserts and putting in a ceramic one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? I am kinda leaning towards the ceramic bezel as the pers ones have a bit of roughness to the handpainting.


Both look great although I personally think the roughness of the Pers bezel really compliment the vintage design of the amphibia...Either way it's really going to look great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vulgarhands

I couldn't resist these new bezels and thought the wider diameter would sit on the 120 rather nicely and hide some of those lines on the top and bottom of the case. My only gripe is that it sits really loosely over the case and spins rather freely. I need to think of a way to shim something in there as a way to tighten things up (ideas?) 
Last mod I would like to take on for the watch is milling out the lugs to 20mm width to accommodate slightly wider strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

After over a year of modding Amphibias and getting the purists panties in a bunch, I have finally successfully modded my first second hand!!

Just letting it go round and round on this purple Soviet era Scuba Dude for awhile makes me a very happy person. This was my test shot before I attempted to mod a second hand to rework and remod my "Dashiell's Fault" purple dress watch mod. After that one is done, then I will finish this Scuba Dude.

Then I will probably go back through most, if not all of my mods and make new second hands for them...


----------



## Tarquin

ThePossumKing said:


> After over a year of modding Amphibias and getting the purists panties in a bunch, I have finally successfully modded my first second hand!!
> 
> Just letting it go round and round on this purple Soviet era Scuba Dude for awhile makes me a very happy person. This was my test shot before I attempted to mod a second hand to rework and remod my "Dashiell's Fault" purple dress watch mod. After that one is done, then I will finish this Scuba Dude.
> 
> Then I will probably go back through most, if not all of my mods and make new second hands for them...
> View attachment 9507498


Lovely - how did you do it?


----------



## Stereotype

DerangedGoose said:


> I am considering getting a 710SE and putting it on shark mesh. This one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I want to put a blue bezel on it. I am torn between the machined one from pers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or one designed to take Seiko inserts and putting in a ceramic one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? I am kinda leaning towards the ceramic bezel as the pers ones have a bit of roughness to the handpainting.


I'd go with a DR Seikostain 'Altas One' or 'Redneck One' and a blue 'Marine' insert personally.


----------



## Stereotype

vulgarhands said:


> I couldn't resist these new bezels and thought the wider diameter would sit on the 120 rather nicely and hide some of those lines on the top and bottom of the case. My only gripe is that it sits really loosely over the case and spins rather freely. I need to think of a way to shim something in there as a way to tighten things up (ideas?)
> Last mod I would like to take on for the watch is milling out the lugs to 20mm width to accommodate slightly wider strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a simple fix. You just need to adjust the retention spring. Bend the angles in slightly. Then stretch the whole spring out and refit. You could also purchase some of the stainless steel wires on ebay which are a little thicker and use one of those instead. Just wonder though, how easy is it to wind and adjust the 120 case with the larger bezel installed? It's slightly tricky on the 710 so wondered?


----------



## vulgarhands

Stereotype said:


> It's a simple fix. You just need to adjust the retention spring. Bend the angles in slightly. Then stretch the whole spring out and refit. You could also purchase some of the stainless steel wires on ebay which are a little thicker and use one of those instead. Just wonder though, how easy is it to wind and adjust the 120 case with the larger bezel installed? It's slightly tricky on the 710 so wondered?


The bezel sits high up enough to give your thumb and finger just enough clearance to access the crown. I've honestly haven't noticed much of a difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar.javid

saturnine said:


> Yeah, it's a bit of a silly question as it's rather straightforward, right? Thank you for humoring me with your detailed explanation. Packing tape is a good idea, otherwise you've detailed my method. Your illustration did help me realize twisting the knife in the opposite direction (toward bezel) may be better since that way the only part of the knife in contact with the case is the blade under the bezel (instead of the flat of the knife ending up in contact with the outer case at the end of the twisting motion -which is where my marks occur).
> 
> However, I am trying to remove a Meranom clean bezel & it sits tight against the case with no gap; so there is no leverage available. I actually haven't tried a razor blade in this instance yet, so that's next.


Even my meranom plain bezel wouldn't come off 710 case. The edge near the case is tight fit, no groove or clearance for knife to get in. Have dented the bezel, scratched the case and crystal. Still there


----------



## ThePossumKing

Tarquin said:


> Lovely - how did you do it?


I used a 30 gauge needle, which has a nominal OD of .30mm and a nominal ID of .16mm. I polished the outside with some emery paper and slowly pushed the needle up through the stem of the second hand until the bottom of the needle and the bottom of the second hand stem were flush, then I cut the protruding end off with a pair of heavy duty nail clippers. Then I took a spare second hand pinion (whatever it's called) and sized the ID. It worked surprisingly well. I then used the spare second hand pinion to re-round the edge of the cut off needle and used it again on another second hand. The needles I get are about 1 1/8" long, so I might get 5 or 6 second hands out of each one


----------



## saturnine

saturnine said:


> Yeah, it's a bit of a silly question as it's rather straightforward, right? Thank you for humoring me with your detailed explanation. Packing tape is a good idea, otherwise you've detailed my method. Your illustration did help me realize twisting the knife in the opposite direction (toward bezel) may be better since that way the only part of the knife in contact with the case is the blade under the bezel (instead of the flat of the knife ending up in contact with the outer case at the end of the twisting motion -which is where my marks occur).
> 
> However, I am trying to remove a Meranom clean bezel & it sits tight against the case with no gap; so there is no leverage available. I actually haven't tried a razor blade in this instance yet, so that's next.


I didn't try to remove the clean bezel yet, but I removed a Komandirskie bezel and scratched the case (packing tape on knife using method described above). Fortunately I believe the bezel will hide it once it goes back on. If any of you are able to remove bezels without scratching the case, I would really like to know what I am doing wrong. Scratches, every time.


----------



## Tarquin

ThePossumKing said:


> I used a 30 gauge needle, which has a nominal OD of .30mm and a nominal ID of .16mm. I polished the outside with some emery paper and slowly pushed the needle up through the stem of the second hand until the bottom of the needle and the bottom of the second hand stem were flush, then I cut the protruding end off with a pair of heavy duty nail clippers. Then I took a spare second hand pinion (whatever it's called) and sized the ID. It worked surprisingly well. I then used the spare second hand pinion to re-round the edge of the cut off needle and used it again on another second hand. The needles I get are about 1 1/8" long, so I might get 5 or 6 second hands out of each one


So widening, rather than trying to 'nip' the barrel is the better solution?

I must say, the thought of trying to customise hands to fit the pinions seems daunting to me......they are so small! But I'm keen to try. I'm hoping the availability of good quality Vostok fit hands in different styles and finishes will increase before long.

I have much admiration for what you show us, so thanks!


----------



## Tarquin

I've had this Neptune in my watch box for a few years now, but have never really been able to fall for it. I love the dial quality, the applied numerals and how the light catches the Neptune motif in the middle - but never really clicked with it. The dial layout / design i'm not over keen on, the colour can be a little drab in poor light and I've always generally struggled with affection for the Neptune case. I did spend a while trying to customise a decent strap / bezel combo years ago, posting some results on here.









Still never could get it right though, got fed up with it and in the drawer it stayed!

But I've been getting back into this lately, and with a few custom ideas in the pipeline I got this Neptune back out of the drawer. Here she is today.

Polished 090 case with Murphy steel bezel and Dagaz insert, 22mm 'Dirty Bond' Nato.



























Got some solid steel crowns on the way, one of which will find it's home on this watch - and some paddle hands may also find their way to this piece.

I had a couple of other bezel options which I really liked - but one of the annoying (for me) things about this dial is it's lack of minute markers. This kind of made my mind up on the bezel option.









Anyway - I might actually wear this watch out now for the first time!


----------



## DerangedGoose

Did you cut out the center of the end link of the mesh bracelet to fit the neptune? I have been curious about putting full shark mesh on a neptune, but I am not sure how it would stay on.



Does anyone else hate the standard hands? Those arrow hands kill me; they need to be discontinued already. Ive had several with off center lume and burrs from being punched out of the sheet.


----------



## Racerke

Tarquin said:


> I've had this Neptune in my watch box for a few years now, but have never really been able to fall for it. I love the dial quality, the applied numerals and how the light catches the Neptune motif in the middle - but never really clicked with it. The dial layout / design i'm not over keen on, the colour can be a little drab in poor light and I've always generally struggled with affection for the Neptune case. I did spend a while trying to customise a decent strap / bezel combo years ago, posting some results on here.
> 
> View attachment 9520282
> 
> 
> Still never could get it right though, got fed up with it and in the drawer it stayed!
> 
> But I've been getting back into this lately, and with a few custom ideas in the pipeline I got this Neptune back out of the drawer. Here she is today.
> 
> Polished 090 case with Murphy steel bezel and Dagaz insert, 22mm 'Dirty Bond' Nato.
> View attachment 9520426
> View attachment 9520442
> 
> View attachment 9520450
> View attachment 9520466
> 
> 
> Got some solid steel crowns on the way, one of which will find it's home on this watch - and some paddle hands may also find their way to this piece.
> 
> I had a couple of other bezel options which I really liked - but one of the annoying (for me) things about this dial is it's lack of minute markers. This kind of made my mind up on the bezel option.
> 
> View attachment 9520482
> 
> 
> Anyway - I might actually wear this watch out now for the first time!


Beautiful dial, never seen such one. 👍


----------



## Tarquin

DerangedGoose said:


> Did you cut out the center of the end link of the mesh bracelet to fit the neptune? I have been curious about putting full shark mesh on a neptune, but I am not sure how it would stay on.


Yes I ground it out with a Dremel, and used a threaded sleeve to fix it to the case. My attempt was a bit rough but it worked, I just didn't like how it looked.


----------



## alexir

Wanted to create a modern interpretation of the Cosmonaut Amphibia, using the new 670 case. Got the dial from eBay (vintage) the SE 670, case back and hands from Meranom



















Here's the result:


















The most difficult part was the fact that for whatever reason the hour and minute hands from Meranom didn't fit out of the box. Had to enlarge the hole, and ruined a few hands in the process. Hope the final state is good enough. Anyone knows why the hands wouldn't fit here?

Overall I love the outcome.


----------



## K-19

saturnine said:


> Please share, what are your methods for removing bezels? I put scratches or marks on the case everytime I do it, no matter how much I tape up (scotch, masking, painters) the case & the blade (both case knife & razor blade).


It's probably better to _loosely_ wrap two layers of plastic wrap over the watch instead of using tape. Also, try rotating the bezel a bit first if it won't come off. It also helps to use a proper rounded blade tool that isn't sharp.

Here's a video that might help:


----------



## saturnine

K-19 said:


> saturnine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please share, what are your methods for removing bezels? I put scratches or marks on the case everytime I do it, no matter how much I tape up (scotch, masking, painters) the case & the blade (both case knife & razor blade).
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably better to _loosely_ wrap two layers of plastic wrap over the watch instead of using tape. Also, try rotating the bezel a bit first if it won't come off. It also helps to use a proper rounded blade tool that isn't sharp.
> 
> Here's a video that might help:
Click to expand...

Ha, if my bezels came off that easy I would be concerned about them falling off through normal wear. Thank you for the tips. Not sure why I seen to have so much trouble with this common step.


----------



## Tarquin

It's a tricky dial to shoot, but when the light catches it just right. I wish all modern Vostok dials were made this way.....









It so needs some new hands though, any suggestions from you guys?

PS here's a sneak preview of the Custom Cardi #1 I've been working on today...............


----------



## Tarquin

saturnine said:


> I didn't try to remove the clean bezel yet, but I removed a Komandirskie bezel and scratched the case (packing tape on knife using method described above). Fortunately I believe the bezel will hide it once it goes back on. If any of you are able to remove bezels without scratching the case, I would really like to know what I am doing wrong. Scratches, every time.


What I do is slide a Bergeon dial protector under the bezel at the point where I intend to 'stick the knife in'. The knife being one of those blunt case back knives you can pick up cheaply on the Bay. Seems to work for me.


----------



## Bauta

Which bezel that takes Seiko inserts has the lowest profile?
I'm not a fan of bezels that are taller than the crystal.


----------



## little_w

Here is the best shot I've got for the Vostok from profile (not full profile but you can see it clearly enough). This is a bezel from Boris and it does NOT stand taller than the glass. To be honest, I do not think any of them do but I only have three original bezels and three aftermarket ones so cannot claim an absolute knowledge here.


----------



## 103ssv

These bezels are too flat, original bezels tend to follow the dome shape of the crystal.
This is for me THE big issue with most of aftermarket bezels.


----------



## Stereotype

Bauta said:


> Which bezel that takes Seiko inserts has the lowest profile?
> I'm not a fan of bezels that are taller than the crystal.


The Dave Murphy bezels sit down nicely leaving plenty of crystal exposed. They have a flat profile though but also take an SKX insert. He does four types including two plain versions.


----------



## SinanjuStein

A small request.

Does anybody happen to have the blue Vostok factory bezel and also a blue scuba dude (059) Amphibia? I'd like to see how well it blends it, specifically on a 420 case.


----------



## robbery

little_w said:


> View attachment 9542754


Hot. Which case is that?


----------



## zumzum5150

I just ordered a white ceramic bezel from these guys..should fit nicely with my Murphy.bezel
DLW Webstore - dlwwatches



DerangedGoose said:


> This has probably been asked before; but what are the ceramic bezel options for the Amphibia? Are there ceramic bezels for seikos that will fit into the custom Vostok bezels that are designed for seiko inserts?


----------



## little_w

robbery said:


> Hot. Which case is that?


Thanks. It is 710 case, 916 dial. I posted some photos previously.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
Dave_Hedgehog requested this info.:

- sorry Dave, I don't own one of these so I am unable to help. 
I have posted your question here as I am sure one of the guys will know the answer.

_"Does anybody know the dimensions of the inserts in Meranom's SE bezels?"








_
Please include OD and ID


----------



## mariomart

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> Dave_Hedgehog requested this info.:
> 
> - sorry Dave, I don't own one of these so I am unable to help.
> I have posted your question here as I am sure one of the guys will know the answer.
> 
> _"Does anybody know the dimensions of the inserts in Meranom's SE bezels?"
> 
> View attachment 9556138
> 
> _
> Please include OD and ID


Lucky it was time to polish my crystal :-d


----------



## jpfwatch

Easy Vostok mod: murphy bezel.


----------



## saturnine

jpfwatch said:


> Easy Vostok mod: murphy bezel.


Soviet minimalism. Dial looks good with that Eulit.


----------



## mr.rhtuner

Stereotype said:


> Vostok Amphibia Orange & Black Ocean with Shark Coin 100 Bezel and Shark Mesh.
> 
> View attachment 8953290


Do you have a picture of how it looked stock/factory?


----------



## SinanjuStein

SinanjuStein said:


> A small request.
> 
> Does anybody happen to have the blue Vostok factory bezel and also a blue scuba dude (059) Amphibia? I'd like to see how well it blends it, specifically on a 420 case.


Anybody?


----------



## 103ssv

Not a Scuba dude, but maybe it gives you an idea...


----------



## SinanjuStein

103ssv said:


> Not a Scuba dude, but maybe it gives you an idea...
> View attachment 9560434


Good enough to validate the purchase.


----------



## SinanjuStein

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Tarquin

Custom Cardi #1

So I saw this old (90s?) Cardi for sale (and a couple of others) and just liked the dial designs - very much. I wanted to liberate this lovely dial and its 2409 movement from its battered, cheap-ass case and return it to its spiritual home in the shape of an authentic Vostok solid steel 090 case. The movement is in really good shape, and I think it was serviced as recently as last year according to an inscription on its original case back. Anyway it's been keeping great time for the last few days, and I love having it on my wrist.

The steel bezel with 3D silver insert is an AM watches creation. The really nice quality, thick pull up brown leather strap with white stitching from WatchGecko is the choice I made in the end, though a nice chunky solid steel bracelet would look the part too.

The hands which came on the watch are Komandirskie hands, which I believe is how this watch would have been originally built. After some thought, I think I'll leave these on.


----------



## Stereotype

mr.rhtuner said:


> Do you have a picture of how it looked stock/factory?


Hi no unfortunately not. This 100 originally housed a 315 face. I was never happy with it so removed and replaced it with my favorite face version the 662 (ordered from Favinov). I replaced the stock plastic movement holder with a stainless one. The original case back was also replaced with a 'Red October' edition from DR Seikostain. Bezel and insert also from him. Surprisingly (for me!) I've kept it the same. I have though recently ordered a Planet Ocean insert which I may try.


----------



## little_w

Got a Rally bezel yesterday for my 090660. Here is a shot of my two latest Vostoks together - the 660 still on the stock bezel. I will post the new pictures soon.


----------



## Bauta

little_w said:


> Here is the best shot I've got for the Vostok from profile (not full profile but you can see it clearly enough). This is a bezel from Boris and it does NOT stand taller than the glass. To be honest, I do not think any of them do but I only have three original bezels and three aftermarket ones so cannot claim an absolute knowledge here.
> 
> View attachment 9542754


Thank you.
Is there a gap between the crystal and insert, or does it sit flush?


----------



## saturnine

Stereotype said:


> Hi no unfortunately not. This 100 originally housed a 315 face. I was never happy with it so removed and replaced it with my favorite face version the 662 (ordered from Favinov). I replaced the stock plastic movement holder with a stainless one. The original case back was also replaced with a 'Red October' edition from DR Seikostain. Bezel and insert also from him. Surprisingly (for me!) I've kept it the same. I have though recently ordered a Planet Ocean insert which I may try.


Are there good reasons aside from aesthetics to replace the plastic movement holder with a stainless one? From a shock perspective, I would think the plastic would protect the movement better, but I'm not an engineer.



little_w said:


> Got a Rally bezel yesterday for my 090660. Here is a shot of my two latest Vostoks together - the 660 still on the stock bezel. I will post the new pictures soon.
> View attachment 9565098


Lot 23, nice choice.


----------



## Stereotype

saturnine said:


> Are there good reasons aside from aesthetics to replace the plastic movement holder with a stainless one? From a shock perspective, I would think the plastic would protect the movement better.


Correct, aesthetics. Especially when using a glass case back. I'm not so sure about shock protection aspects of using plastic either. I think that could be a simple Vostok way of cutting cost! The originals always had metal movement holders. If you like a heavier feeling watch, it also helps with that.


----------



## sebril

*"Plantain"*


----------



## tamtkpp

Bezel will be changed soon.

What do you guys think ?










watch_nian @ Instagram


----------



## saturnine

tamtkpp said:


> Bezel will be changed soon.
> 
> What do you guys think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watch_nian @ Instagram


Very fine. Interested to see your bezel choice.

What seconds hand is that? It doesn't look original (small meatball, rounded tail).


----------



## sebril

*"The captain of the submarine"*

Single-handed 110


----------



## tamtkpp

saturnine said:


> Very fine. Interested to see your bezel choice.
> 
> What seconds hand is that? It doesn't look original (small meatball, rounded tail).


It's favinov hands.
The bezel is the stock bezel on 090.
So I think this combination is way better. 









watch_nian @ Instagram


----------



## saturnine

tamtkpp said:


> It's favinov hands.
> The bezel is the stock bezel on 090.
> So I think this combination is way better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watch_nian @ Instagram


Hmm, I have a red seconds with my paddle hands from Favinov. I like the differences of the one you have better.

Agreed on the bezel.


----------



## little_w

I got the Rally bezel installed. Since I was playing with it, I tried both combinations. It works on both but I am sticking to the original idea, so it is as on the bottom picture!









As to the question from previous page on bezel / case tightness, here I took a shot where hopefully you can see it for yourself in the detail:







There is a minute gap, sufficient to make sure the bezel can turn without rubbing against the case. It is not a flaw, this is designed and engineered that way.


----------



## Bauta

little_w said:


> As to the question from previous page on bezel / case tightness, here I took a shot where hopefully you can see it for yourself in the detail:
> View attachment 9579178
> 
> There is a minute gap, sufficient to make sure the bezel can turn without rubbing against the case. It is not a flaw, this is designed and engineered that way.


Thank you, that helps a lot. I like it.


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## redwrwf

I have a question that maybe some of you awesome modders can help me out with.
I want to mod an 090 from Meranom 







I want to put on a bezel and insert from Dr.Seikostain on eBay...







"Redneck"







"Scandi"

I tried getting in contact a few days ago with the seller to see if these will fit the new 090 from Meranom but haven't heard back yet. So my question for you all is: will the bezel fit on to the 090 and if so will the insert fit into the bezel? The seller (Dr.Seikostain) has listed in the description for the insert that it will fit most aftermarket bezels for Vostoks but I want to be sure before I purchase anything


----------



## ThePossumKing

redwrwf said:


> I have a question that maybe some of you awesome modders can help me out with.
> I want to mod an 090 from Meranom
> View attachment 9582594
> 
> I want to put on a bezel and insert from Dr.Seikostain on eBay...
> View attachment 9582602
> 
> "Redneck"
> View attachment 9582610
> 
> "Scandi"
> 
> I tried getting in contact a few days ago with the seller to see if these will fit the new 090 from Meranom but haven't heard back yet. So my question for you all is: will the bezel fit on to the 090 and if so will the insert fit into the bezel? The seller (Dr.Seikostain) has listed in the description for the insert that it will fit most aftermarket bezels for Vostoks but I want to be sure before I purchase anything


All of Dr Seikostain's bezels fit all models of Amphibias, including the 090 case and all of his inserts fit any aftermarket Vostok bezel


----------



## joeuk

little_w said:


> I got the Rally bezel installed. Since I was playing with it, I tried both combinations. It works on both but I am sticking to the original idea, so it is as on the bottom picture!
> 
> View attachment 9579154
> 
> 
> As to the question from previous page on bezel / case tightness, here I took a shot where hopefully you can see it for yourself in the detail:
> View attachment 9579178
> 
> There is a minute gap, sufficient to make sure the bezel can turn without rubbing against the case. It is not a flaw, this is designed and engineered that way.


Dont you just love those thick mesh bracelet, this was my best purchase its made such a huge difference in the watch, and bought mine for £12, bonus.


----------



## little_w

joeuk said:


> Dont you just love those thick mesh bracelet, this was my best purchase its made such a huge difference in the watch, and bought mine for £12, bonus.


I agree. Hate to spoil your joy, I bought mine for £5.99  Sturdy, solid, thick... I was soooo pleasantly surprised with the quality. Just don't believe the "max length 230mm". My wrist size is about 175mm and I just used the mesh as it came - did not have to shorten it, I am just using the microregulation on the clasp.


----------



## mauzer67




----------



## ThePossumKing

Soviet era 960 cased purple antimagnetic Scuba Dude with a hand swap and a new band









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hairythomas

Hello Mods!

I finally got round to ordering a bezel and it arrived today from the Ukraine. Both absurdly proud of myself (for doing something really quite simple) and love the new look.

Rubbish photo in my rush to post!










When I finally got the hand of removing the original it was really straightforward. I did, however, scratch my case in my first attempt:










It doesn't look that bad without the harsh light but if anyone has any suggestions to buff it out I would be grateful. Either way I see it as a scar of success


----------



## saturnine

Question for you modders. I have a brassed komandirskie project in (slow) process that I would like to make as watertight as possible, for occasional water play but not diving for treasure. I thought the easy solution would be to silicone seal the crystal to the case, but the silicone I have says it is not recommended for brass(?). Can any metallurgists tell me if this a real concern?


----------



## saturnine

hairythomas said:


> ...I did, however, scratch my case in my first attempt:
> 
> It doesn't look that bad without the harsh light but if anyone has any suggestions to buff it out I would be grateful. Either way I see it as a scar of success


My .02 cents. If you have access to a buffing wheel that would be a good place to start. Otherwise progressively finer grades of sandpaper (start w/600? to the thousands until satisfied) and then Cape Cod cloth/brasso. If you have none of these, they would likely be useful in future modding (just wait. or don't.); or you can buy a new case for about the same price.

And a recommendation for future bezel removal, try to pry up where the least amount of case is exposed (usually 9 o'clock), to minimize scratching of the case.


----------



## hairythomas

saturnine said:


> My .02 cents. If you have access to a buffing wheel that would be a good place to start. Otherwise progressively finer grades of sandpaper (start w/600? to the thousands until satisfied) and then Cape Cod cloth/brasso. If you have none of these, they would likely be useful in future modding (just wait. or don't.); or you can buy a new case for about the same price.
> 
> And a recommendation for future bezel removal, try to pry up where the least amount of case is exposed (usually 9 o'clock), to minimize scratching of the case.


Thank you saturnine, much appreciated. At this stage I think I will probably just live with the scratch but will look into such things. And definitely heed your advice on my next one!

Love my new bezel though. Even Mrs T has complimented it.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

saturnine said:


> Question for you modders. I have a brassed komandirskie project in (slow) process that I would like to make as watertight as possible, for occasional water play but not diving for treasure. I thought the easy solution would be to silicone seal the crystal to the case, but the silicone I have says it is not recommended for brass(?). Can any metallurgists tell me if this a real concern?


Silicon adhesive / caulk usually emits acetic acid as it cures.

Brass is easily damaged by acids. This may prevent a strong bond of the silicon to the brass.

Also, silicon does not bond tightly to many types of plastic, especially if the plastic surface
is smooth.

There must be an adhesive available which will bond well to both materials. 
I know that a good plastic adhesive will chemically bond to the plastic.

The only adhesive which I can think of at the moment is butyl rubber tape.
It is often sold at automotive part supply shops, especially those which supply the auto body repair shops.
This 'tape' is a thick, sticky black substance. It is used, among other things, to install windshields / windscreens on cars.
It creates an adhesive and water tight seal which is fairly flexible.
It can be removed with little or no damage to the item.

I have used it for similar work and it is quite strong as an adhesive and is completely water resistant.

The only problem you may have is that the amount required for a crystal may be too small to create a very strong joint.

Epoxy adhesive may be worth a try.
Completely water resistant and more flexible than the rigid adhesives often used on watch crystals. 
This may be a good feature for what you need.


----------



## ncmoto

hands from favinov
bezel from dr.seikostain
jnsert 10 watches


----------



## amphibic




----------



## saturnine

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Silicon adhesive / caulk usually emits acetic acid as it cures.
> 
> Brass is easily damaged by acids. This may prevent a strong bond of the silicon to the brass.
> 
> Also, silicon does not bond tightly to many types of plastic, especially if the plastic surface
> is smooth.
> 
> There must be an adhesive available which will bond well to both materials.
> I know that a good plastic adhesive will chemically bond to the plastic.
> 
> The only adhesive which I can think of at the moment is butyl rubber tape.
> It is often sold at automotive part supply shops, especially those which supply the auto body repair shops.
> This 'tape' is a thick, sticky black substance. It is used, among other things, to install windshields / windscreens on cars.
> It creates an adhesive and water tight seal which is fairly flexible.
> It can be removed with little or no damage to the item.
> 
> I have used it for similar work and it is quite strong as an adhesive and is completely water resistant.
> 
> The only problem you may have is that the amount required for a crystal may be too small to create a very strong joint.
> 
> Epoxy adhesive may be worth a try.
> Completely water resistant and more flexible than the rigid adhesives often used on watch crystals.
> This may be a good feature for what you need.


Thank you very much, I will look for the epoxy adhesive. I know the butyl rubber tape you mention and that sounds extremely difficult to work with on such a small scale.

I may keep the silicone for a 119 case/crystal that doesn't have the interior ring.


----------



## messyGarage

I'd suggest the GS Hypo cement, kind of a contact cement that will not harden too much
it will keep the crystal easily removable while providing better WR
can be used to install bezel inserts too


----------



## saturnine

messyGarage said:


> I'd suggest the GS Hypo cement, kind of a contact cement that will not harden too much
> it will keep the crystal easily removable while providing better WR
> can be used to install bezel inserts too


Oh yes, I had forgotten about that. I will look into it, thank you!

What kind of water resistance would you say it has?


----------



## HOZAYEM

Hopefully this works, as long as the date lined up... any thoughts?


----------



## Stereotype

HOZAYEM said:


> View attachment 9615370
> 
> Hopefully this works, as long as the date lined up... any thoughts?


If it does, that could be the best of 2016! Where did you get the face? Magnificent!


----------



## messyGarage

saturnine said:


> Oh yes, I had forgotten about that. I will look into it, thank you!
> 
> What kind of water resistance would you say it has?


A Komandirskie with new gaskets and crystal? IMO they are conservatively ~30m resistant. But I trust much the Vostok case system, and I think you could dive with it 30m deep (of course I suggest a pressure check prior to take it to a serious dive)


----------



## jetcash

*Re: "The captain of the submarine"*



sebril said:


> Single-handed 110


WHAT? Mind=blown.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## jetcash

HOZAYEM said:


> View attachment 9615370
> 
> Hopefully this works, as long as the date lined up... any thoughts?


Me likey!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## jetcash

Stereotype said:


> If it does, that could be the best of 2016! Where did you get the face? Magnificent!


Is it a Dagaz dial? Can't remember where I saw it before.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## croarcher

120813 with Dr Seikostain insert?
Nice


----------



## Arizone

*Re: "The captain of the submarine"*



sebril said:


> Single-handed 110


----------



## igorIV

HOZAYEM said:


> Hopefully this works, as long as the date lined up... any thoughts?


Date window at Seiko dial pushed to the edge on the 1 mm


----------



## HOZAYEM

Stereotype said:


> If it does, that could be the best of 2016! Where did you get the face? Magnificent!





jetcash said:


> Is it a Dagaz dial? Can't remember where I saw it before.
> 
> Thank You. It is a Dagaz dial.


----------



## saturnine

HOZAYEM said:


> Hopefully this works, as long as the date lined up... any thoughts?


What case is lined up for this facial reconstruction surgery?



messyGarage said:


> A Komandirskie with new gaskets and crystal? IMO they are conservatively ~30m resistant. But I trust much the Vostok case system, and I think you could dive with it 30m deep (of course I suggest a pressure check prior to take it to a serious dive)


It is all new. I know, I know, but that crystal pushes in (& out!) with no tools necessary, no gasket nor retaining ring. I figure why not. An amphib crystal fits too, but w/out the retaining ring I'm not sure there's much advantage.


----------



## messyGarage

saturnine said:


> What case is lined up for this facial reconstruction surgery?
> 
> It is all new. I know, I know, but that crystal pushes in (& out!) with no tools necessary, no gasket nor retaining ring. I figure why not. An amphib crystal fits too, but w/out the retaining ring I'm not sure there's much advantage.


Amphibia crystal can also be removed without tools, pressing (hard) with a thumb. The cement IIRC is used also from the Factory (there are some videos of the assembly on the Tube...)

If I understand correctly, you are going to remove the chrome
If you'll do with HCl, I'd suggest to not dechrome the case interior (and where crystal fit), instead dip the water tight case. The acid will not damage crystal nor gaskets. Only the steel caseback will need a bit of buffing (will darken up)


----------



## saturnine

messyGarage said:


> Amphibia crystal can also be removed without tools, pressing (hard) with a thumb. The cement IIRC is used also from the Factory (there are some videos of the assembly on the Tube...)
> 
> If I understand correctly, you are going to remove the chrome
> If you'll do with HCl, I'd suggest to not dechrome the case interior (and where crystal fit), instead dip the water tight case. The acid will not damage crystal nor gaskets. Only the steel caseback will need a bit of buffing (will darken up)


Hmm...too late for that  I completely disassembled prior to the acid bath. I need to get better about photographing the steps of my projects - I will try to remember for the crystal operation and once I get the dials in.

According to the seller (GS Hypo) of the cement on Amazon, I shouldn't have any issues with the brass-acrylic bond. We'll see. I do wish I had known the acid would not damage the gaskets, as I destroyed the 1st crown gasket during removal.

Molte grazie for your input!


----------



## messyGarage

You're welcome
can't wait to see the result


----------



## HOZAYEM

saturnine said:


> What case is lined up for this facial reconstruction surgery?
> 
> I would like it to be 710 case.


----------



## saturnine

Arizone said:


> sebril said:
> 
> 
> 
> Single-handed 110
Click to expand...

Because whatever time it is, it's always dinner time.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Originally Posted by *HOZAYEM*  Hopefully this works, as long as the date lined up... any thoughts?



igorIV said:


> Date window at Seiko dial pushed to the edge on the 1 mm


+1

I have tried to use a Seiko dial with date window.

You could cut the window wider but you may not like the result.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

*Re: "The captain of the submarine"*



sebril said:


> Single-handed 110


I admire your desire to make the dial the centre of attention.
The hand without lume is a good idea.

If you have no need for a Minute hand, then you have made a good choice for yourself.

The Hour hand offers a helpful indication of the approximate Minutes as it moves between the Hour numbers.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

saturnine said:


> According to the seller (GS Hypo) of the cement on Amazon, I shouldn't have any issues with the brass-acrylic bond.....


I did not suggest GS Hypo as I was concerned that it would be too rigid to remain water tight with the thermal cycling of the watch immersed in water.

But, messyGarage is correct: it is not a really rigid adhesive.


----------



## zumzum5150

110 SE with white ceramic bezel


----------



## jpfwatch

An easy mod on my third Vostok Amphibia.
When I was browsing Ebay looking for Vostok watches I saw this watch from seller boris_gvb:









This watch is based on a Komandirskie.
I liked it but I wanted an automatic watch and a steel case. 
So I ordered an Vostok Amphibia 420783 and to make it up to Boris for not buying his watch I ordered a bezel from him. 
This is the result:

















Bezel is a little larger than the case and bezel is a bit loose. 
Maybe I will order an Murphy bezel which is a bit smaller (38mm).


----------



## ThePossumKing

I went for a Minimalist/sterile/stealth look tonight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsomerv

Is this insert from DLW? If so, does it fit to your liking with the crystal? Thanks!



zumzum5150 said:


> 110 SE with white ceramic bezel


----------



## Sburn

zumzum5150 said:


> 110 SE with white ceramic bezel


Very nice. What the source of that band, please?


----------



## longarmofthelock

zumzum5150 said:


> 110 SE with white ceramic bezel


Not usually a fan of this case but the gestalt of this really works. Well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piggen

I've gotten some new shoes and I wanted a matching watch. Things that I could find were either not to my liking or too expensive. Then I stumbled upon Vostok - a bit of a rediscovery, because I had a Komandirskie once - and thought why not 'built' a black and white watch. I went on eBay and liked the 100485 the most and ordered this bezel. When it all got here I went to work and in a minute I had my black and white watch. I like how the lines on the bezel are an extension of the ones on the dial. I replaced the bracelet with a simple rubber strap and I might change the seconds hand at one point.


----------



## SAB314

My Vostok Amphibia 090914 mod.


----------



## saturnine

Anyone have trouble with a seconds hand that won't stay on? I swapped dials on my komandirskie manual wind, & put the original hands back on. The seconds hand appears to stay on, I can turn it over & shake the movement & it stays put. But when I put it back in the case, it's off within a matter of minutes. The last time, it literally popped off when I fully inserted the stem - which is bizzare. 

The way it popped off when I inserted the stem is deeply disturbing to me. It leads me to wonder if perhaps it is rebelling against the forced script of its repetitive seconds hand due to its recent update, but this just tells me I should take a break from my immersion into the Westworld universe.


----------



## ThePossumKing

saturnine said:


> Anyone have trouble with a seconds hand that won't stay on? I swapped dials on my komandirskie manual wind, & put the original hands back on. The seconds hand appears to stay on, I can turn it over & shake the movement & it stays put. But when I put it back in the case, it's off within a matter of minutes. The last time, it literally popped off when I fully inserted the stem - which is bizzare.
> 
> The way it popped off when I inserted the stem is deeply disturbing to me. It leads me to wonder if perhaps it is rebelling against the forced script of its repetitive seconds hand due to its recent update, but this just tells me I should take a break from my immersion into the Westworld universe.


That has happened to me quite a few times with 2409 and 2414 movements. You think you have the second hand on tight and it is ticking along nicely and then the second hand pinion spring pops into action and literally throws the second hand off. I found that putting a matchstick or toothpick behind the pinion spring to support it while installing the second hand usually keeps this from happening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

ThePossumKing said:


> saturnine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have trouble with a seconds hand that won't stay on? I swapped dials on my komandirskie manual wind, & put the original hands back on. The seconds hand appears to stay on, I can turn it over & shake the movement & it stays put. But when I put it back in the case, it's off within a matter of minutes. The last time, it literally popped off when I fully inserted the stem - which is bizzare.
> 
> The way it popped off when I inserted the stem is deeply disturbing to me. It leads me to wonder if perhaps it is rebelling against the forced script of its repetitive seconds hand due to its recent update, but this just tells me I should take a break from my immersion into the Westworld universe.
> 
> 
> 
> That has happened to me quite a few times with 2409 and 2414 movements. You think you have the second hand on tight and it is ticking along nicely and then the second hand pinion spring pops into action and literally throws the second hand off. I found that putting a matchstick or toothpick behind the pinion spring to support it while installing the second hand usually keeps this from happening
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I've built up a good deal of confidence messing around with my Vostoks, but that sounds daunting. And I don't know where this spring is located. And it sounds like something I would need a 3rd hand for.


----------



## Sburn

Sburn said:


> Just received a mod done by possum king. Added basic black/grey Nato strap.
> View attachment 9459234


Same watch as above, but I now added a different bezel and a much more substantial crown.


----------



## Tarquin

saturnine said:


> Anyone have trouble with a seconds hand that won't stay on? I swapped dials on my komandirskie manual wind, & put the original hands back on. The seconds hand appears to stay on, I can turn it over & shake the movement & it stays put. But when I put it back in the case, it's off within a matter of minutes. The last time, it literally popped off when I fully inserted the stem - which is bizzare.
> 
> The way it popped off when I inserted the stem is deeply disturbing to me. It leads me to wonder if perhaps it is rebelling against the forced script of its repetitive seconds hand due to its recent update, but this just tells me I should take a break from my immersion into the Westworld universe.





saturnine said:


> I've built up a good deal of confidence messing around with my Vostoks, but that sounds daunting. And I don't know where this spring is located. And it sounds like something I would need a 3rd hand for.


I've been having similar problems, which I posted about last weekend. Some nuggets of information from that thread which may help....

This is the leaf spring which supports the back of the seconds hand pinion (at the point shown - central to the movement) on all modern 24XX Vostok calibers, and the screw which fixes it in place. This is an extremely thin part, very flimsy. It is this part (first arrow) which needs supporting from below when pressing on the seconds hand from above.









This is the base of the seconds hand pinion which the leaf spring supports.









I agree with you, the supporting of this part is not a simple task and requires some creative thinking due to the lack of an available dedicated movement holder which does this. At least I can't find one online which may do the job.

So Matt_Bored_O kindly followed up with this helpful solution..........



Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> A simple method to support the pinion:
> 
> Use an extra Vostok dial screw. It is one of the tiny screws which secure the dial.
> There are 2 of them and are located at the side of the movement, roughly 180 degrees apart.
> They have a long un-threaded portion.
> 
> - get a piece of flat, clear, rigid plastic (CD case etc.)
> - make a tiny hole in the plastic slightly smaller than the screw
> - install the dial screw into the plastic so that the head rests against the plastic
> 
> The screw has a tall head of a perfect height to reach the pinion leaf spring.
> 
> To support the pinion:
> 
> - place the movement over the screw and look through the plastic underneath to ensure the screw is in contact with the spring
> - carefully centre the movement onto the screw head
> - the screw head will be held within the cavity of the head of the spring
> 
> - place a piece or two of Rodico or tape onto the movement to secure it to the plastic tool base
> 
> - install the S hand
> 
> The screw head will prevent the spring and the pinion from moving downward as you install the hand
> 
> 2416 movement:
> - you must remove the winding bridge before using such a tool or you will not be able to access the spring / pinion
> 
> A more permanent tool which is also easier to use can be made by installing blocks of plastic or non-magnetic
> metal on the tool base around the circumference of the movement to help you align and centre the movement faster and precisely.
> A small fine threaded bolt with a pointed but blunt tip is how the real tools are made. You can grind the end of a bolt to create this.
> The bolt then threads up into the base plate from underneath into a hole at the centre of the tool base and by turning the bolt in or out, you can adjust the height of this pinion supporting bolt tip.


I am awaiting some micro drill bits which will help achieve this - but have also just ordered a 3D printed holder I designed which I am hoping may work too! Until I can get this figured out my modding fun is sadly, and frustratingly on hold :-(


----------



## jpfwatch

Put a nice black leather strap on it.
Bezel was a bit loose so a bended the wire a little, now it is perfect.


----------



## saturnine

Tarquin said:


> I've been having similar problems, which I posted about last weekend. Some nuggets of information from that thread which may help....
> 
> This is the leaf spring which supports the back of the seconds hand pinion (at the point shown - central to the movement) on all modern 24XX Vostok calibers, and the screw which fixes it in place. This is an extremely thin part, very flimsy. It is this part (first arrow) which needs supporting from below when pressing on the seconds hand from above.
> 
> View attachment 9656018
> 
> 
> This is the base of the seconds hand pinion which the leaf spring supports.
> 
> View attachment 9656042
> 
> 
> I agree with you, the supporting of this part is not a simple task and requires some creative thinking due to the lack of an available dedicated movement holder which does this. At least I can't find one online which may do the job.
> 
> So Matt_Bored_O kindly followed up with this helpful solution..........
> 
> I am awaiting some micro drill bits which will help achieve this - but have also just ordered a 3D printed holder I designed which I am hoping may work too! Until I can get this figured out my modding fun is sadly, and frustratingly on hold :-(


(I shouldn't be but) I am continually amazed at the helpfulness and wisdom of users on this forum. Thank you ThePossumKing, Tarquin & Matt_Bored_O.

Now to find the parts to make a jig to put the parts back on my watch...It's always something w/you, Vostok!

What size drill bits? If your 3d printed holder works out, you might have to start selling them.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Tarquin said:


> This is the leaf spring which supports the back of the seconds hand pinion (at the point shown - central to the movement) on all modern 24XX Vostok calibers, and the screw which fixes it in place. This is an extremely thin part, very flimsy. It is this part (first arrow) which needs supporting from below when pressing on the seconds hand from above.
> 
> View attachment 9656018
> 
> 
> This is the base of the seconds hand pinion which the leaf spring supports.
> 
> I am awaiting some *micro drill bits which will help achieve this *- but have also just ordered a 3D printed holder I designed which I am hoping may work too! Until I can get this figured out my modding fun is sadly, and frustratingly on hold :-(


It is not necessary to have a micro drill bit to make a hole for the dial screw method.

Dial screw diameter is: 0.80 mm

Simply use a small pin and make a tiny hole in the plastic. This is easy with soft plastic.
If necessary, heat the point of a pin with a lighter or stove and push it into the plastic to create a hole.

DO NOT make the hole larger than the screw.

_Any_ small screw or bolt may be used. 
But the dial screw is easy since the head itself is the perfect size.
If you use a different screw or bolt, you must install from underneath and use the tip to support the spring.

The screw or bolt should create its own threads into the plastic as you twist it in.

The tip must not be too sharp
The tip must be no wider than 0.90 mm


----------



## Tarquin

saturnine said:


> (I shouldn't be but) I am continually amazed at the helpfulness and wisdom of users on this forum. Thank you ThePossumKing, Tarquin & Matt_Bored_O.
> 
> Now to find the parts to make a jig to put the parts back on my watch...It's always something w/you, Vostok!
> 
> What size drill bits? If your 3d printed holder works out, you might have to start selling them.


Haha please don't attribute any wisdom to me, I only found this out last weekend!


----------



## Tarquin

Matt_Bored_O said:


> It is not necessary to have a micro drill bit to make a hole for the dial screw method.
> 
> Dial screw diameter is: 0.80 mm
> 
> Simply use a small pin and make a tiny hole in the plastic. This is easy with soft plastic.
> If necessary, heat the point of a pin with a lighter or stove and push it into the plastic to create a hole.
> 
> DO NOT make the hole larger than the screw.
> 
> _Any_ small screw or bolt may be used.
> But the dial screw is easy since the head itself is the perfect size.
> If you use a different screw or bolt, you must install from underneath and use the tip to support the spring.
> 
> The screw or bolt should create its own threads into the plastic as you twist it in.
> 
> The tip must not be too sharp
> The tip must be no wider than 0.90 mm


Thanks again Matt.

Saturnine....listen to this guy, not me! I clearly like to over-complicate things. :-d


----------



## _RS_

Ok, second attempt


----------



## saturnine

Matt_Bored_O said:


> It is not necessary to have a micro drill bit to make a hole for the dial screw method.
> 
> Dial screw diameter is: 0.80 mm
> 
> Simply use a small pin and make a tiny hole in the plastic. This is easy with soft plastic.
> If necessary, heat the point of a pin with a lighter or stove and push it into the plastic to create a hole.
> 
> DO NOT make the hole larger than the screw.
> 
> _Any_ small screw or bolt may be used.
> But the dial screw is easy since the head itself is the perfect size.
> If you use a different screw or bolt, you must install from underneath and use the tip to support the spring.
> 
> The screw or bolt should create its own threads into the plastic as you twist it in.
> 
> The tip must not be too sharp
> The tip must be no wider than 0.90 mm


I appreciate your pragmatism as always, this saves me yet another $1.xx ebay purchase & a month wait. Also gives me an excuse to dust off my cd collection; maybe even fire up some Stone Temple Pilots while I sacrifice a lesser jewel case.



Tarquin said:


> Haha please don't attribute any wisdom to me, I only found this out last weekend!


Well, I'm pretty sure I read through the original post but didn't think it applied to any work I was doing therefore discarded the information from my brain - I should have learned by now to catalog all Vostok minutiae. Matt, you should put some kind of warning to that effect in your guide.


----------



## saturnine

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> A simple method to support the pinion:
> 
> Use an extra Vostok dial screw. It is one of the tiny screws which secure the dial.
> There are 2 of them and are located at the side of the movement, roughly 180 degrees apart.
> They have a long un-threaded portion.
> 
> - get a piece of flat, clear, rigid plastic (CD case etc.)
> - make a tiny hole in the plastic slightly smaller than the screw
> - install the dial screw into the plastic so that the head rests against the plastic
> 
> The screw has a tall head of a perfect height to reach the pinion leaf spring.
> 
> To support the pinion:
> 
> - place the movement over the screw and look through the plastic underneath to ensure the screw is in contact with the spring
> - carefully centre the movement onto the screw head
> - the screw head will be held within the cavity of the head of the spring
> 
> - place a piece or two of Rodico or tape onto the movement to secure it to the plastic tool base
> 
> - install the S hand
> 
> The screw head will prevent the spring and the pinion from moving downward as you install the hand
> .


I am happy to report that this worked very well! Being able to see through the plastic while lining up the movement on the screw is extremely helpful.

Unfortunately I didn't read this again before conducting this operation and I _removed _the leaf spring to support the back of the seconds hand pinion directly. The screw that holds it in place is tiny & I proceeded to lose it while trying to put it back in. Fortunately I have some spare movements that I was able to cannibalize and put it back in place. Then I found I had dropped the screw into the movement itself...because the hands were not ticking. Fortunately (again) I was able to shake it out. So nothing actually lost. I was also going to glue the crystal in but I see it could use a good polishing before doing so, so I don't have any completed photos to share tonight. Which is good actually, because I want to glue a different crystal to practice before doing this one. But soon! Goodnight WUS.


----------



## Stereotype

Help required. Ordered and received my order from Meranom today ready for my next project. New 2415 movement, new face & SS crown etc (will expose when completed).

In the package there we a couple of extra parts which look like a cog/stem and washer (pictured). Exposing my lack of detailed knowledge of building something from scratch (unlike many on this forum) where do these particular parts go? Were Meranom just being nice to me and giving me something extra?

Not being a total idiot it looks like something that could fit around the hand area.

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## mariomart

Stereotype said:


> Help required. Ordered and received my order from Meranom today ready for my next project. New 2415 movement, new face & SS crown etc (will expose when completed).
> 
> In the package there we a couple of extra parts which look like a cog/stem and washer (pictured). Exposing my lack of detailed knowledge of building something from scratch (unlike many on this forum) where do these particular parts go? Were Meranom just being nice to me and giving me something extra?
> 
> Not being a total idiot it looks like something that could fit around the hand area.
> 
> Any ideas anyone?
> 
> View attachment 9692858


That's the hour pinion and the tension washer that is installed on top of the hour pinion to keep tension on it from the dial backside.


----------



## mariomart

This is how it should be installed.


----------



## Stereotype

mariomart said:


> This is how it should be installed.
> 
> View attachment 9692914


That's fantastic. I thought as much but did not know which order so thanks for the picture. I really appreciate that and thanks for your assistance. Just trying to decide what case to purchase now.


----------



## saturnine

Stereotype said:


> Help required. Ordered and received my order from Meranom today ready for my next project. New 2415 movement, new face & SS crown etc (will expose when completed).
> 
> In the package there we a couple of extra parts which look like a cog/stem and washer (pictured). Exposing my lack of detailed knowledge of building something from scratch (unlike many on this forum) where do these particular parts go? Were Meranom just being nice to me and giving me something extra?
> 
> Not being a total idiot it looks like something that could fit around the hand area.
> 
> Any ideas anyone?
> 
> View attachment 9692858


Looks like I need to order a movement just to get that case; it looks potentially useful as a movement holder. The actual movement holder I have (plastic, I thought that would be better for the movements) doesn't hold them securely, and the empty scotch tape ring I use is less than ideal...


----------



## saturnine

jinx...


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

saturnine said:


> Looks like I need to order a movement just to get that case; it looks potentially useful as a movement holder. The actual movement holder I have (plastic, I thought that would be better for the movements) doesn't hold them securely, and the empty scotch tape ring I use is less than ideal...


I do this all the time!

Sometimes I don't like to use a standard movement holder, depending upon the task, so I use one of these Vostok movement cases.
There is a separate ring, much like a movement spacer ring, which sits on a lip inside the case. This suspends the movement inside
the case.

A very useful tool.


----------



## Stereotype

****** Warning ****** Beware *******

When looking for new Amphibia cases on Ebay, I noticed one seller was selling them very cheap indeed......on further investigation, the postage charges were 3 times the normal. The seller also has one 110 case with a postage charge of $499.00! As you can imagine that seller has now been removed from my followed sellers!


----------



## DerangedGoose

Stereotype said:


> ****** Warning ****** Beware *******
> 
> When looking for new Amphibia cases on Ebay, I noticed one seller was selling them very cheap indeed......on further investigation, the postage charges were 3 times the normal. The seller also has one 110 case with a postage charge of $499.00! As you can imagine that seller has now been removed from my followed sellers!


This is a years old trick that used to work back when ebay only calculated seller fees based on selling price, not including shipping. They changed that long ago, and the price sorting takes shipping into account, so I doubt many people are falling for this stuff anymore.


----------



## saturnine

Have any of you ever removed/replaced, or manipulated the hairspring on a Vostok?

I was swapping hands on my Radio Room 420 last night & I typically remove the rotor to allow it to fit in my movment holder better & to keep from inadvertently winding it while working with the hands. When I was replacing it, my screwdriver slipped off the rotor screw & of course dove into hairspring, _*because I wasn't taking the precaution of covering the balance assembly with the rotor*_ (lesson learned). Now the movement will not tick, & if I nudge the balance wheel, it stops almost immediately. I've been watching all of ratfaced gilt's videos relating to the hairspring removal & manipulation, but I haven't seen how he removes the bottom jewel from the balance assembly.









So I have essentially 3 options, ranging from easiest to most difficult.
A) Buy a new movement (most expensive)
B) Remove balance wheel assembly & replace with another
C) Remove balance wheel assembly & attempt to manipulate & correct the spring, if it is not damaged beyond repair. Technically I have little to lose other than time, though that is in short supply already.

I would like to disassemble & tackle this issue but I am impatient and don't have the steadiest of hands. Therefore I am tempted to simply replace the movement.

Thoughts?


----------



## maglev

saturnine said:


> Have any of you ever removed/replaced, or manipulated the hairspring on a Vostok?
> 
> I was swapping hands on my Radio Room 420 last night & I typically remove the rotor to allow it to fit in my movment holder better & to keep from inadvertently winding it while working with the hands. When I was replacing it, my screwdriver slipped off the rotor screw & of course dove into hairspring, _*because I wasn't taking the precaution of covering the balance assembly with the rotor*_ (lesson learned). Now the movement will not tick, & if I nudge the balance wheel, it stops almost immediately. I've been watching all of ratfaced gilt's videos relating to the hairspring removal & manipulation, but I haven't seen how he removes the bottom jewel from the balance assembly.
> 
> View attachment 9705250
> 
> 
> So I have essentially 3 options, ranging from easiest to most difficult.
> A) Buy a new movement (most expensive)
> B) Remove balance wheel assembly & replace with another
> C) Remove balance wheel assembly & attempt to manipulate & correct the spring, if it is not damaged beyond repair. Technically I have little to lose other than time, though that is in short supply already.
> 
> I would like to disassemble & tackle this issue but I am impatient and don't have the steadiest of hands. Therefore I am tempted to simply replace the movement.
> 
> Thoughts?


I think you can get a replacement hairspring/balance wheel from meranom or favinov. It's not too hard to do the swap.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## alexir

Guys, a quick question about compatibility of hands (sorry if this has been covered elsewhere) - as far as I understand all hands for modern Vostok Amphibians should be interchangeable. I bought one of the 670 SE models and some traditional Amphibia hands - both from Meranom, wanting the replace the SE hands with the traditional ones... When trying to install the regular hands, discovered both hour and minutes hands' holes are too small to fit - needed to make them slightly bigger to get them on... Re-installing SE hands was smooth and easy, kind of indicating it wasn't me  Do you guys know what might be going on here?


----------



## Arizone

alexir said:


> Guys, a quick question about compatibility of hands (sorry if this has been covered elsewhere) - as far as I understand all hands for modern Vostok Amphibians should be interchangeable. I bought one of the 670 SE models and some traditional Amphibia hands - both from Meranom, wanting the replace the SE hands with the traditional ones... When trying to install the regular hands, discovered both hour and minutes hands' holes are too small to fit - needed to make them slightly bigger to get them on... Re-installing SE hands was smooth and easy, kind of indicating it wasn't me  Do you guys know what might be going on here?


Only the replacement minute hand was too small for my SE. The replacement hour and second hands were fine. Someone suggested this was an issue/difference with SE model versus normal model movements. I don't think anyone has fully documented this phenomena yet.


----------



## alexir

Arizone said:


> Only the replacement minute hand was too small for my SE. The replacement hour and second hands were fine. Someone suggested this was an issue/difference with SE model versus normal model movements. I don't think anyone has fully documented this phenomena yet.


Thanks, it's nice to know I'm not crazy  for me the replacement hour hand was definitely also too small. I wonder if Meranom could chime in here and clarify how these SE movements are different...


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
I recently measured the diameter of the Hour and Minute pinions of several SE models. These were 2415 movements.

They were slightly larger than the average standard Amphibia: 0.02 - 0.03 mm larger

This is a small amount but enough to cause possible installation problems.

As Alex says, the holes of the hands can be made larger to allow them to be installed.


I wonder if Meranom is attempting to create a 'proprietary' system. 
But, if so, I would expect a slightly larger difference in dimensions.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

saturnine said:


> Have any of you ever removed/replaced, or manipulated the hairspring on a Vostok?
> 
> .....but I haven't seen how he removes the bottom jewel from the balance assembly.
> 
> So I have essentially 3 options, ranging from easiest to most difficult.
> A) Buy a new movement (most expensive)
> B) Remove balance wheel assembly & replace with another
> C) Remove balance wheel assembly & attempt to manipulate & correct the spring, if it is not damaged beyond repair. Technically I have little to lose other than time, though that is in short supply already.


? What do you mean: 'remove the bottom jewel' ?

Are you referring to the jewel visible in your photo on the top of the balance assembly?

When replacing the balance assembly, the top and bottom balance jewels are not removed or replaced.

Options B and C: 
B) I would replace the balance wheel assembly
C) Now that you have replaced the balance assembly, you can learn how to manipulate a hairspring, because you now have one for practice

Hairspring manipulation is one of the most difficult repairs. You need patience and only fine tweezers and a thin needle or pin.
We can give you guidance.


----------



## saturnine

Matt_Bored_O said:


> ? What do you mean: 'remove the bottom jewel' ?
> 
> Are you referring to the jewel visible in your photo on the top of the balance assembly?
> 
> When replacing the balance assembly, the top and bottom balance jewels are not removed or replaced.
> 
> Options B and C:
> B) I would replace the balance wheel assembly
> C) Now that you have replaced the balance assembly, you can learn how to manipulate a hairspring, because you now have one for practice
> 
> Hairspring manipulation is one of the most difficult repairs. You need patience and only fine tweezers and a thin needle or pin.
> We can give you guidance.


I was confused about the jewel since the video was of a different movement. I started a new thread since I feel my situation has moved outside the realm of modding.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-2415-help-replacing-damaged-hairspring-3693186.html


----------



## alexir

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> I recently measured the diameter of the Hour and Minute pinions of several SE models. These were 2415 movements.
> 
> They were slightly larger than the average standard Amphibia: 0.02 - 0.03 mm larger
> 
> This is a small amount but enough to cause possible installation problems.
> 
> As Alex says, the holes of the hands can be made larger to allow them to be installed.
> 
> I wonder if Meranom is attempting to create a 'proprietary' system.
> But, if so, I would expect a slightly larger difference in dimensions.


Interesting... This unfortunately means also that I can't use the nice leftover SE hands in another project with a regular movement. I think from now on better match SE movements with SE hands and regular hands with regular movements. As always here and in other areas, lack of standardization created unnecessary complexities...


----------



## Tarquin

2010 dial with Favinov hands, Juri Levenburg case back, AM black & silver bezel, Strap Junkie leather.


----------



## Rimmed762

Please, stop showing those dials. Especially green or orange ones. I am sick of envy.


----------



## Stereotype

DerangedGoose said:


> This is a years old trick that used to work back when ebay only calculated seller fees based on selling price, not including shipping. They changed that long ago, and the price sorting takes shipping into account, so I doubt many people are falling for this stuff anymore.


Yes but I thought $499.00 for postage was slightly over the top!


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Rimmed762 said:


> Please, stop showing those dials. Especially green or orange ones. I am sick of envy.


I am green with envy.


----------



## Arizone

alexir said:


> Interesting... This unfortunately means also that I can't use the nice leftover SE hands in another project with a regular movement. I think from now on better match SE movements with SE hands and regular hands with regular movements. As always here and in other areas, lack of standardization created unnecessary complexities...


Well I accidentally filed my minute hand's hole too large to fit the SE movement initially so I had to fill the hole again with some super glue to make it fit smaller again. So it's not completely impossible.


----------



## saturnine

*First experiment with lume*

So this is my first experiment with lume - Dr. Ranfft's 3501 Luminova.

Naked radio room dial on left has the new lume applied, all the others are factory (Favinov hands at right; Vintage dial w/new hands at top):










Lights off...









10 minutes past:









20 minutes past:









Unfortunately those last 2 photos are not perfectly accurate. I dialed down the contrast b/c the originals had a lot of noise that brightened the photo unnaturally. But these are about as close to the real-life images I could get on my camera phone. Either way, I'm rather pleased w/the lume. The lume applied quite easily as well. The next challenge is attempting to tint it.

Unfortunately this is as macro as I can get.


----------



## alexir

Arizone said:


> Well I accidentally filed my minute hand's hole too large to fit the SE movement initially so I had to fill the hole again with some super glue to make it fit smaller again. So it's not completely impossible.


I had a similar problem, but solved it a bit differently - by using more than one sets of hands  Your solution is much better, although probably more complicated 

Seriously though, could you share some more details about the super glue technique? Is there a way to measure and get to the right size, or is it more of trial and error?


----------



## Arizone

alexir said:


> I had a similar problem, but solved it a bit differently - by using more than one sets of hands  Your solution is much better, although probably more complicated
> 
> Seriously though, could you share some more details about the super glue technique? Is there a way to measure and get to the right size, or is it more of trial and error?


Trial and error, trying to brush a bit of the glue off the end of a pin and onto the edge of the hole, letting it quickly dry each time. This was the very nonviscous glue, making it more difficult. When the hand stopped falling off I knew I was in good shape. It hasn't come off since. Something more viscous could easily span the entire hole on the underside of the hand then essentially be poked or drilled through to get the right diameter again.


----------



## Tarquin

Rimmed762 said:


> Please, stop showing those dials. Especially green or orange ones. I am sick of envy.


Haha sorry!

I know what you mean, I've been on the look out for these dials since they suddenly went out of stock at Meranom (having already placed my order only to be told they were no longer available). I spent much time moaning about the situation on here at the time if I recall.

I was lucky enough to find that one on eBay about 3/4 years ago in its original 420 case. I've never been best of friends with the 420, so finally I have it in a watch I really like.

The search for more '2010's continues.....


----------



## 103ssv

Hey, here's my orange one, now SE'd (SE case, bezel and crown, Favinov hands)


----------



## Tarquin

Nice Soviet dial with a slight craqueleur revealed only by the light, I know them as sub dials because the textured detail is shaped like one! This was and still is an antimagnetic watch and I retained the movement and plate as they came to me, transplanted to this new (ish) 710 case. I have no idea if the movement is the original one....it is a 2409.

The brass Vostok bezel, from approx early 90s (?) goes nicely with the dial and the Favinov black hands which have great lume and are a pleasure to fit! The bezel and the old low profile case back combine to give the whole watch a lovely snug fit.

Finished off with a solid steel Gekota bracelet in brushed / polished finish which (almost!) fits perfectly to the 710 lugs. This also looked pretty cool on a 'Bond' Nato with brass hardware, however the chance to fit this bracelet which didn't fit the watch I originally bought it for was too good to turn down.

A nice old & new combination.


----------



## saturnine

Splendid combination Tarquin. Is the dial grey or dark green?
It appears that dial could use some fresh lume 



Tarquin said:


> Nice Soviet dial with a slight craqueleur revealed only by the light, I know them as sub dials because the textured detail is shaped like one! This was and still is an antimagnetic watch and I retained the movement and plate as they came to me, transplanted to this new (ish) 710 case. I have no idea if the movement is the original one....it is a 2409.
> 
> The brass Vostok bezel, from approx early 90s (?) goes nicely with the dial and the Favinov black hands which have great lume and are a pleasure to fit! The bezel and the old low profile case back combine to give the whole watch a lovely snug fit.
> 
> Finished off with a solid steel Gekota bracelet in brushed / polished finish which (almost!) fits perfectly to the 710 lugs. This also looked pretty cool on a 'Bond' Nato with brass hardware, however the chance to fit this bracelet which didn't fit the watch I originally bought it for was too good to turn down.
> 
> A nice old & new combination.
> View attachment 9723130


I especially like the ridge on the inside of that bezel, it creates a smoother transition to the tall crystal.


----------



## Tarquin

saturnine said:


> Splendid combination Tarquin. Is the dial grey or dark green?
> It appears that dial could use some fresh lume
> 
> I especially like the ridge on the inside of that bezel, it creates a smoother transition to the tall crystal.


Thanks! The dial is browny grey I would say! And yes it definitely could do with a relume - I don't think there's any glow left in the old stuff. Meh, I'm not that fussed and it's not something I know how to do at this stage. Perhaps one day.


----------



## saturnine

Tarquin said:


> Thanks! The dial is browny grey I would say! And yes it definitely could do with a relume - I don't think there's any glow left in the old stuff. Meh, I'm not that fussed and it's not something I know how to do at this stage. Perhaps one day.


It seems daunting, but if you can remove a movement from the case, all you need is an oiler & a relatively steady hand. The mixing of powder & lacquer always seemed like a chore, but the stuff I have is mixed & ready to apply, just like dabbing a bit of paint. I have yet to try hands, but I don't believe they're difficult either. I found this video series to be very helpful.


----------



## Tarquin

saturnine said:


> It seems daunting, but if you can remove a movement from the case, all you need is an oiler & a relatively steady hand. The mixing of powder & lacquer always seemed like a chore, but the stuff I have is mixed & ready to apply, just like dabbing a bit of paint. I have yet to try hands, but I don't believe they're difficult either. I found this video series to be very helpful.


Even though I've totally put an old dial into a new watch, I'm not sure I'd like to relume an old dial. I kind of like it's old, authentic state......complete with new hands, case etc :-d


----------



## Stereotype

mariomart said:


> That's the hour pinion and the tension washer that is installed on top of the hour pinion to keep tension on it from the dial backside.


I took the movement out of it's case holder today and noticed a small cog was left in the case. It took me a while to see where it had fallen out from. It appears to have come out of the movement from the top at 3 o'clock. You can actually see it on my original post lurking at about 11 o'clock. I was wondering if this is normal? I can see where it fits and noticed when the crown is fitted it will be held in place. Also I guess that when a face is installed, it will not be able to fall out! Should it be like that or is it a problem that I need to discuss with the supplier?


----------



## mariomart

Stereotype said:


> I took the movement out of it's case holder today and noticed a small cog was left in the case. It took me a while to see where it had fallen out from. It appears to have come out of the movement from the top at 3 o'clock. You can actually see it on my original post lurking at about 11 o'clock. I was wondering if this is normal? I can see where it fits and noticed when the crown is fitted it will be held in place. Also I guess that when a face is installed, it will not be able to fall out! Should it be like that or is it a problem that I need to discuss with the supplier?


That is a part of the keyless works and is held in place by the stem. Make sure that the jagged inner teeth are facing inwards when reinstalling. They fall out all the time when the stem is removed.


----------



## Stereotype

mariomart said:


> That is a part of the keyless works and is held in place by the stem. Make sure that the jagged inner teeth are facing inwards when reinstalling. They fall out all the time when the stem is removed.


That's great to know. Thanks Mariomart for the information. I'm glad it's a normal occurrence. Is that what sometimes stops the crown stem from latching in correctly. I've noticed that when trying to install some of the stainless steel crowns, it's a bit of trial and error to get them to fit. Requires a bit of patience to say the least! Eventually they seem to go but I've not really worked out why. Tried pushing the crown button, tried not pushing the crown button etc.


----------



## mariomart

Stereotype said:


> That's great to know. Thanks Mariomart for the information. I'm glad it's a normal occurrence. Is that what sometimes stops the crown stem from latching in correctly. I've noticed that when trying to install some of the stainless steel crowns, it's a bit of trial and error to get them to fit. Requires a bit of patience to say the least! Eventually they seem to go but I've not really worked out why. Tried pushing the crown button, tried not pushing the crown button etc.


After lots of trial and error I've found that the method that works with me 95% of the time is to NOT pull the crown out to the time setting position before pressing the stem release button. And to put the stem back in I depress the stem release button and push the stem home.

Sometimes you may have to use a pair of tweezers to pull the stem in a little through the gap between the movement holder and the case. you should hear a little "click" when it's seated properly.

Another trick I use for stubborn stem installations is to loosen the movement holder screws a little, I then push the movement toward the crown side and tighten the screw farthest from the crown first and then the other screw last. This can sometimes give you an extra few hundredths of a millimeter which can do the trick. According to most articles I've read my method should be avoided LoL


----------



## Stereotype

mariomart said:


> After lots of trial and error I've found that the method that works with me 95% of the time is to NOT pull the crown out to the time setting position before pressing the stem release button. And to put the stem back in I depress the stem release button and push the stem home.
> 
> Sometimes you may have to use a pair of tweezers to pull the stem in a little through the gap between the movement holder and the case. you should hear a little "click" when it's seated properly.
> 
> Another trick I use for stubborn stem installations is to loosen the movement holder screws a little, I then push the movement toward the crown side and tighten the screw farthest from the crown first and then the other screw last. This can sometimes give you an extra few hundredths of a millimeter which can do the trick. According to most articles I've read my method should be avoided LoL


That's excellent thanks. I'm glad it's not just me that has some challenges. I did try moving the movement closer to the crown side of the case previously. If a method works and doesn't break anything, I say go with it!

Thanks again for the information.


----------



## saturnine

Tarquin said:


> Even though I've totally put an old dial into a new watch, I'm not sure I'd like to relume an old dial. I kind of like it's old, authentic state......complete with new hands, case etc :-d


I'm with you there. That's why tinting the lume is something I have been looking into before I even had the lume.


----------



## saturnine

Anyone know the secret to Meranom's free shipping? I put some stuff in my cart on Friday to check shipping & it was free. I should have jumped on it b/c the next day it was back to regular charges. Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

mariomart said:


> After lots of trial and error I've found that the method that works with me 95% of the time is to NOT pull the crown out to the time setting position before pressing the stem release button. And to put the stem back in I depress the stem release button and push the stem home.
> 
> Sometimes you may have to use a pair of tweezers to pull the stem in a little through the gap between the movement holder and the case. you should hear a little "click" when it's seated properly.
> 
> Another trick I use for stubborn stem installations is to loosen the movement holder screws a little, I then push the movement toward the crown side and tighten the screw farthest from the crown first and then the other screw last. This can sometimes give you an extra few hundredths of a millimeter which can do the trick. According to most articles I've read my method should be avoided LoL


I guess this proves that it is not necessary to pull the crown out to the time setting position prior to stem removal.
(thanks Mario)

Mario's advice to position the movement closer to the crown side of the case is good.

Nearly every modern Amphibia I have seen has excessive space between the movement holder ring and the case.
If this space is very excessive, I suspect that this may sometimes prevent the stem from installing properly because when the stem is pushed into the movement, the movement will shift away from stem towards the opposite side. This may prevent the stem from engaging properly.

Also, I have noticed that it is quite common for the dial to be slightly crooked or shifted. The 12h marker will then not be centred to the case and the 9h will appear slightly lower than 3h.

The problem again usually is that there is excessive clearance or space between the movement holder ring and the case.
Also, I have measured several dozen movement holder rings, steel and stainless steel and plastic, and every one was slightly out of round. 
Some only negligible, others fairly significantly. 
None of them were exactly 32mm which is the correct diameter. Of course, I think also that most of the cases are not machined exactly alike either so the movement cavity may also be incorrect slightly.

These inconsistencies create excessive clearance between the movement holder ring and the case.

This can cause the entire dial and movement assembly to shift down. The stem however, keeps the 3h position centred with the crown so the dial will shift down and rotate slightly.

Some units have very little of this shift and so it is scarcely noticeable.
Other units however, have a misaligned dial that is quite noticeable.

The cure that I use is to cut small pieces of thin plastic, such as plastic document covers or the stiff, clear plastic used for packaging.
Any thin plastic which less flexible than that of a plastic bag.

Use the thickest plastic that will fit tight. You don't want it to move out of position.
Use several layers of very thin plastic if necessary.

2.5 mm wide
50 mm long

Remove the gasket.
Do not remove the stem or movement.

I install one end at about the 5h position. The other end will reach about the 10h position

This will push the movement and dial up and toward the 3h position.

If it is too wide it will protrude above the rim and push against the gasket. 
If it touches the gasket lightly, this is not a problem.

If the plastic will not fit along its entire length, the ring is probably not completely round.
Cut the piece into two smaller pieces and install them separately.
Centre one at 6h and the other at 9h.
Use a thinner or thicker piece as necessary to fit each space.

In the future, you must remember that this plastic part is present every time you remove and install the movement.
Remember to remove them and re-install them.


----------



## Heinrich Faust

My 16 years old Wostok Century Time mod, cased in 110 for more then a year now, still waiting for SS crown:


----------



## haejuk

I wanted to share my stem insertion method as well. I put the stem in far enough to ensure that it winds, then I screw down the crown all the way. At this point it appears that the stem is 100% inserted, but of course it isn't because that would be too easy. I then take the blunt end of a toothpick and push the movement on the opposite side of the crown sideways toward the crown. I always hear the click at this point. I think I saw this method in a ratfacedgit video.


----------



## saturnine

My method:

-Screw case back on tightly.

-Insert stem enough that it is inside the movement but not yet engaged with the keyless works.

-Place case between thumb, index & middle finger, crystal up.

-Ensure stem is pointing away from you between thumb & middle finger.

-Hold firmly.

-Throw watch against nearest wall.

-Screw down crown.

-Polish crystal.

Reverse the process if left-handed. It's best to do this in a carpeted room to avoid damaging the watch.

The trick is to throw it like a dart, so there is no yaw or pitch to it's flight. Obviously if you put spin on it, when it hits the wall you're going to end up scratching the hell out of the case, the crystal, or worse, bending the stem. If you can throw a knuckleball, you might give that a shot as well.


----------



## _RS_

Did not really like that orange strap, so used some dye to change its color 
I think it looks much better now.
Different color hands I think would be better too


----------



## mariomart

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .....
> The cure that I use is to cut small pieces of thin plastic, such as plastic document covers or the stiff, clear plastic used for packaging.
> Any thin plastic which less flexible than that of a plastic bag.
> 
> Use the thickest plastic that will fit tight. You don't want it to move out of position.
> Use several layers of very thin plastic if necessary.
> 
> 2.5 mm wide
> 50 mm long ......


I've had quite a few vintage watches delivered to me where the watchmaker has used a few centimeters of broken mainspring to fill the gap. The upside to using mainspring is that it also maintains a tension to stop any movement,


----------



## sebril

*"Deepsea"*


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

mariomart said:


> I've had quite a few vintage watches delivered to me where the watchmaker has used a few centimeters of broken mainspring to fill the gap. The upside to using mainspring is that it also maintains a tension to stop any movement,


That's a great idea!

I have an old mainspring that I can use.

If a thin plastic piece is installed, and it touches the under side of the gasket , the gasket will hold it in place.
The piece should be a minimum of 2.5mm wide and 3mm maximum. This will allow it to touch the gasket.


----------



## jetcash

Can I put new hands meant for an Amfib onto an 80s-90s Komandirskie?

Hands

'Dirskie


----------



## ThePossumKing

jetcash said:


> Can I put new hands meant for an Amfib onto an 80s-90s Komandirskie?
> 
> Hands
> 
> 'Dirskie


Yes


----------



## Arizone

jetcash said:


> Can I put new hands meant for an Amfib onto an 80s-90s Komandirskie?
> 
> Hands
> 
> 'Dirskie


Yes.


----------



## jetcash

Thanks, comrades!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## JonS1967

*Re: "Deepsea"*



sebril said:


>


Cool bezel! It looks a lot like the stock bezel on my Oris Big Crown Regulator diver.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Dunsany

Nice color combo...green is tough to work with.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Heinrich Faust said:


> My 16 years old Wostok Century Time mod, cased in 110 for more then a year now, still waiting for SS crown:
> View attachment 9734418


I like the circular beveled cut of the date window.


----------



## Lord Dunsany

Piggen said:


> View attachment 9649594


Cool shoes


----------



## nsomerv

Etanche homage. Manual wind Vostok base, AM vostok bezel, Dagaz insert, vintage dial from ebay, Seiko hour/minute hands, Miyota second hand. Vintage Seiko inspired bracelet.


----------



## JonS1967

Stock 090 (with brushed case) on Strapcode Endmil bracelet. I brushed the case myself.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fofofomin

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto




----------



## Sburn

fofofomin, where did you get that bezel insert from, please?


----------



## REDSWAN13

Bezel & insert from Dr.seikostain, Hirsch Liberty strap.


----------



## Lord Dunsany

Model 100815
Dr. Seikostain Atlas bezel and world time insert
Leather weekender strap from Foxtrot Supply Co. (Etsy), an incredibly comfortable strap


----------



## croarcher

710 case,696 dial,AM bezel and favinov's delumed hands


----------



## Lord Dunsany

Model 710406, clean bezel, BOB alligator band in Ocean Blue
Apologies for fingerprints


----------



## saturnine

mauzer67 said:


> View attachment 9588498


I've been looking for this image for a while. How polished/shiny is that new crown? The images on Meranom's page make it look very rough, like it would contrast sharply with my polished 420.


----------



## redwrwf

Hello all,

I saw a picture today of what appears to be a modded 710 (correct me if I'm wrong) with a very neat looking finish. 








How would one put a finish on a watch like this?


----------



## saturnine

redwrwf said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I saw a picture today of what appears to be a modded 710 (correct me if I'm wrong) with a very neat looking finish.
> 
> How would one put a finish on a watch like this?


Agreed, it's a nice effect. I would hazard a guess that it was painted matte black & the edges lightly sanded to reveal the silver beneath; so, a rather simple mod. The only concern is what type of paint & realize that if it sands off easy, it's going to unintentionally scratch off easily as well.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.







Halloween Amphibia.

710 case: brushed
640 dial
2414 movement
- date wheel: black: Meranom
- crown: Meranom :new style 
- bezel and insert: dr.seikostain
- strap: dr.seikostain
-- one ring removed / second keeper ring moved closer to first keeper ring
- Hour hand: standard Vostok painted white
- Minute hand: IgorIV: painted fluorescent orange
- Seconds hand: standard Komandirskie painted white

- I plan to add lume to the hands soon although I like the appearance of hands without lume also!


----------



## robbery

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> View attachment 9801482
> 
> Halloween Amphibia.
> 
> 710 case: brushed
> 640 dial
> 2414 movement
> - date wheel: black: Meranom
> - crown: Meranom :new style
> - bezel and insert: dr.seikostain
> - strap: dr.seikostain
> -- one ring removed / second keeper ring moved closer to first keeper ring
> - Hour hand: standard Vostok painted white
> - Minute hand: IgorIV: painted fluorescent orange
> - Seconds hand: standard Komandirskie painted white


That might just be the most thoroughly modded mod I've ever seen. Stupendous!


----------



## sebril

*"Egg yolk"*


----------



## alexir

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> View attachment 9801482
> 
> Halloween Amphibia.
> 
> 710 case: brushed
> 640 dial
> 2414 movement
> - date wheel: black: Meranom
> - crown: Meranom :new style
> - bezel and insert: dr.seikostain
> - strap: dr.seikostain
> -- one ring removed / second keeper ring moved closer to first keeper ring
> - Hour hand: standard Vostok painted white
> - Minute hand: IgorIV: painted fluorescent orange
> - Seconds hand: standard Komandirskie painted white


Love this! Great to see the attention to every little detail. Very inspiring, modding at its best!!


----------



## saturnine

*Re: "Egg yolk"*



sebril said:


>


Apparently it's a thing now to stage photos of your watch on/next to food. This would have been a good candidate for sitting atop an english muffin.


----------



## Stereotype

robbery said:


> That might just be the most thoroughly modded mod I've ever seen. Stupendous!


Staying with the 'Orange Theme' recent holiday required deployment of the below!

Standard polished 710 'Black Scubie' Dr Seiko Atlas One, Dagaz insert, Watch Gecko Zuludiver Nato.


----------



## Stereotype

*Re: "Egg yolk"*



sebril said:


>


What face is that? I don't think I've ever seen that one before? Is it an SE?


----------



## saturnine

Stereotype said:


> Staying with the 'Orange Theme' recent holiday required deployment of the below!
> 
> Standard polished 710 'Black Scubie' Dr Seiko Atlas One, Dagaz insert, Watch Gecko Zuludiver Nato.
> View attachment 9807226


That's just a really classic dial/bezel/case combination.


----------



## Tarquin

*Re: "Egg yolk"*



Stereotype said:


> What face is that? I don't think I've ever seen that one before? Is it an SE?


Tis one of the mythical 2010 dials (they were standard offerings for a short time, not SE). Only the most blessed of Boctok collectors are lucky enough to have seen the lovely shiny applied indices in the flesh.

Here's my two 2010s.......


----------



## saturnine

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> View attachment 9801482
> 
> Halloween Amphibia.
> *- crown: Meranom :new style*





sebril said:


>


So how polished are those new crowns from Meranom? In their photos they look quite rough. Do they match the polishing of their cases or make an odd juxtaposition?


----------



## Lord Dunsany

*Re: "Egg yolk"*

Very cool.

This dial and case combination would also look great with a stainless bezel and a Pepsi-style bezel insert, honoring the design of the Seiko 6139-6002 "Pogue."

Where did the dial come from?



sebril said:


>


----------



## haejuk

saturnine said:


> So how polished are those new crowns from Meranom? In their photos they look quite rough. Do they match the polishing of their cases or make an odd juxtaposition?


They make a really odd juxtaposition on polished cases as the machining is pretty rough. They fit in only kind of well on the matte 090 case. I stopped using mine because it just didn't feel quite right. The rough machining gives it a darker look than any of the Vostok cases I own.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

saturnine said:


> So how polished are those new crowns from Meranom? In their photos they look quite rough. Do they match the polishing of their cases or make an odd juxtaposition?





haejuk said:


> They make a really odd juxtaposition on polished cases as the machining is pretty rough. They fit in only kind of well on the matte 090 case. I stopped using mine because it just didn't feel quite right. The rough machining gives it a darker look than any of the Vostok cases I own.


True. The new crowns have a rough brushed finish.

Some of the roughness can be removed using a dremel type tool with a polishing disc and polishing compound.

They compliment a brushed case very nicely.









With a polished bezel such as this one in the photo, the crown does not clash.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.








This is brilliant!!

I was wondering if I should buy one of these bezels but I wasn't sure what dial or insert to use.

Now I know.


----------



## saturnine

*So I may have been eluding to this Brass-skie project of mine for a while. Without further ado...*

Here we have this unassuming 819499 Komandirskie.









And... I didn't really capture the frankensteinien process he underwent, as it was a bit gruesome for a family website. But the acid bath didn't quite strip away the gold coating, so...I ended up buying a new case in silver & repeating the process (yes, I could have just sanded it but I didn't want the lines). The end result was actually rather similar to the gold case, quite shiny. Even before I bought the piece, I had been researching different methods of forcing patinas & was set to do so. But in the few days I've been wearing it (& touching it a lot to incorporate skin oils) the finish is becoming dull & I like the idea of an earned patina.

So here is the end result (for now). I thought the lugs of this particular case had a vintage quality, especially in tandem with that lovely rounded crown, that would be made manifest with the right treatment. I would like to think I elevated it to something more interesting - I am certainly smitten with it.

The hands are the same, dial is from ebay. I glued the crystal in (gs hypo) to hopefully boost water resistance. I relumed the dial, hands & bezel pip. Martu Slim Vintage for a belt & we're set to trim sheets and raise sails.

























And if you think I've posted a watch with the same dial, you're right, but there are subtle differences. I will be swapping this one out soon.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

*Re: So I may have been eluding to this Brass-skie project of mine for a while. Without further ado.*



saturnine said:


> View attachment 9818642


I love the contrast between the gold and the deep blue.

_Well done Mr. Hornblower !!_


----------



## saturnine

*Re: So I may have been eluding to this Brass-skie project of mine for a while. Without further ado.*



Matt_Bored_O said:


> I love the contrast between the gold and the deep blue.
> 
> _Well done Mr. Hornblower !!_


That is a series I have been meaning to read.


----------



## DerangedGoose

Blue sunburst on gold looks great; especially without those arrow hands. I may have to track down a no-date dial and do this myself. The white date throws the colors off...


----------



## Heinrich Faust

My first attempt in removing the chrome and forcing patina: 




















Bezel didn't undergo any manipulations so far, it is just 16-years old  But I like how it looks:















Now to think about how to put in calibre 2605, find dial and hands for it )


----------



## saturnine

Heinrich Faust said:


> My first attempt in removing the chrome and forcing patina:
> 
> Now to think about how to put in calibre 2605, find dial and hands for it )


Looks nice, what patina methods did you use? Isn't that a 110 case?? Are the Amphibia cases not solid stainless?


----------



## Heinrich Faust

saturnine said:


> Looks nice, what patina methods did you use?


 Simple - sullfur and water  Just used what I had at home from dozens of other methods.



> Isn't that a 110 case?? Are the Amphibia cases not solid stainless?


 No, it is real case of my Wostok Century Time, which I've posted several posts above AND which is now cased in 110


----------



## ar.javid

Modified 090 case to 150 like lugs. The shark one bezel and London Tokyo insert


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Heinrich Faust said:


> Simple - *sulfur* and water  Just used what I had at home from dozens of other methods.


You either live near hell or your grocery store is well stocked.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

ar.javid said:


> Modified 090 case to 150 like lugs...


What method did you use to make this??

I like it.


----------



## Heinrich Faust

Matt_Bored_O said:


> You either live near hell or your grocery store is well stocked.


lol 
You don't need pure sulfur. Any cosmetic cream that includes it AND is thick/dense enough to be used in water will be sufficient.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
*ar.javid:*









I see you are not afraid to mix different hands together.

Now that we have more styles of hand sets available, it is fun to try different combinations.

I have been doing that recently with hands from IgorIV, standard Vostok, Seiko and Favinov.


----------



## sebril

*"Coral reef"*


----------



## DerangedGoose

I dont think I will ever get tired of sunburst dials


----------



## Tarquin

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> *ar.javid:*
> 
> View attachment 9827554
> 
> 
> I see you are not afraid to mix different hands together.
> 
> Now that we have more styles of hand sets available, it is fun to try different combinations.
> 
> I have been doing that recently with hands from IgorIV, standard Vostok, Seiko and Favinov.


Does any one of the three Seiko hand sizes fit a Vostok pinion?


----------



## taimurkhan




----------



## ar.javid

Matt_Bored_O said:


> What method did you use to make this??
> 
> I like it.


Hi Matt. It was simple than I thought. 
I did the modification without removing the crystal, but I removed the movement, dial, bezel and crown. Wrapped the case with a long strip of leather to protect it. Marked the area to be cut with a marker. I don't have a table wise so used a G clamp to fix it to work bench. Then used a simple dremel like rotary tool with metal cutting disc to cut the lug hood off. Actually cut it with a little buffer from the marked line. Then filed the rough edges and corners with a file. Then sand it with 120 and 300 grit paper. Done. 
I didn't go for any finer finish, I like the brushed effect. 
Those of you who are gonna try this please wear safety glasses, gloves and keep your face at a distance .

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ar.javid

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> *ar.javid:*
> 
> View attachment 9827554
> 
> 
> I see you are not afraid to mix different hands together.
> 
> Now that we have more styles of hand sets available, it is fun to try different combinations.
> 
> I have been doing that recently with hands from IgorIV, standard Vostok, Seiko and Favinov.


Thought I'll wear this hands combination for couple of days, see if I like it. What do you think of this combination?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ar.javid

Tarquin said:


> Does any one of the three Seiko hand sizes fit a Vostok pinion?


Yes, with a bit of adjustments I think. Haven't tried it yet. The answer lies a few posts back in this same thread.


----------



## ar.javid

[/QUOTE]
That blue is jus beautiful

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

Tarquin said:


> Does any one of the three Seiko hand sizes fit a Vostok pinion?


The hour and minute hands will with some hole size adjustments. The second hand will not unless you are completely OCD like I am and make an insert for it...


----------



## drbobguy

ar.javid said:


> What do you think of this combination?


Stellar!


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

*ar.javid:*









Here are other combinatioins that may be good also:









The Minute hands were painted for other projects.
I am not suggesting that you use these colours but it is fun to try.
I have not yet applied lume paint.


----------



## Ptolomeo74

Matt_Bored_O said:


> *ar.javid:*
> 
> View attachment 9845018
> 
> 
> Here are other combinatioins that may be good also:
> 
> View attachment 9845026
> 
> 
> The Minute hands were painted for other projects.
> I am not suggesting that you use these colours but it is fun to try.
> I have not yet applied lume paint.


Hi, Matt. Please, check your inbox. Thanks!


----------



## Tarquin

This one's not quite finished yet I don't think......but I wanted to show some more of IgorIV's hands off. These really compliment what is quite a classic feeling, modern Scuba dude.















Nice work Igor!


----------



## ar.javid

Tarquin said:


> This one's not quite finished yet I don't think......but I wanted to show some more of IgorIV's hands off. These really compliment what is quite a classic feeling, modern Scuba dude.
> 
> View attachment 9845858
> View attachment 9845866
> 
> 
> Nice work Igor!


Wow, that is beautiful. The dial is outstanding, hands compliment well.
Just when I thought I'm done with Amphibias.

I want that dial, somebody please donate.


----------



## Stereotype

Tarquin said:


> This one's not quite finished yet I don't think......but I wanted to show some more of IgorIV's hands off. These really compliment what is quite a classic feeling, modern Scuba dude.
> 
> View attachment 9845858
> View attachment 9845866
> 
> 
> How does one get hold of these Igor hands I keep reading about? Ebay?


----------



## Lord Dunsany

How bright is the lume on the Igor hands?


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Lord Dunsany said:


> How bright is the lume on the Igor hands?


It is good.

It is not SuperLuminova or NoctiLumina but it is much better than the worst.

It must be remembered that SuperLuminova is produced in 3 different grades:

- Standard
- Grade A
- X1

Most often, when a seller states: 'SuperLuminova' for their product, they are referring to Standard grade.
This is good lume and is considered the equal of NoctiLumina.

Grade A is brighter with a longer duration.
X1 is the best that money can buy.

Most sellers understand the popularity and higher cost of Grade A and X1, so if their product has this better lume, 
they usually are sure to say so.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Most sellers understand the popularity and higher cost of Grade A and X1, so if their product has this better lume,
> they usually are sure to say so.


Exactly. If they aren't shouting about their product from the rooftops, then it isn't the best available. It doesn't mean it is bad; just not the best


----------



## saturnine

Stereotype said:


> How does one get hold of these Igor hands I keep reading about? Ebay?


I don't know the exact process, but this at least puts you in the right place:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/custom-dials-hands-3267474-10.html#post34990306

Notice Igor's post immediately following.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Stereotype said:


> Tarquin said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does one get hold of these Igor hands I keep reading about? Ebay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saturnine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the exact process, but this at least puts you in the right place:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/custom-dials-hands-3267474-10.html#post34990306
> 
> Notice Igor's post immediately following.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The details are written also in the 'Guide'. Page 6
Click to expand...


----------



## Bauta

420 case.
Meranom bracelet and bezel.
Modified Horotec hands.
Se dial.


----------



## saturnine

Bauta said:


> 420 case.
> Meranom bracelet and bezel.
> Modified Horotec hands.
> Se dial.
> 
> View attachment 9870458


Beautiful. I love a good black dial/green bezel combo.


----------



## Bauta

saturnine said:


> Beautiful. I love a good black dial/green bezel combo.


Thank you, sir


----------



## theretroshave

I recently purchased the new Meranom Vostok 020SE in green, and was slightly disappointed to find that the bezel insert wasn't properly aligned. What's a poor Vostok modder to do?... My search took all of about 15 minutes of reading before I found a solution that worked for me...

Yesterday, after work, I sprayed some silicone (pure silicone lubricant spray, NOT WD-40 or anything else or you risk ruining your insert!) on the bezel and let it soak in for a few minutes. Then I dried the surface of the bezel and twisted on the insert for a few seconds. I then sprayed some more silicone and let it sit again. A few minutes later, I repeated the twisting of the insert. I then did the same process one more time, and the insert began to move! I removed the insert and sprayed the back of the insert and the remaining adhesive on the bezel, and spent a couple of minutes cleaning off the remaining adhesive. Today, I wiped everything down with alcohol to remove any remaining silicone on the mounting surface and reapplied the bezel insert using a 3M adhesive ring that I had from another mod. You may not need to remove the bezel, but I did so.

I thought I had taken a shot of the watch with the bezel in its off-center position, but I had half-clicked it for the photo I shared the day after it arrived. That said, the first picture is an approximation of the bezel insert placement from the factory.

From the factory:









In process:



















Now:


----------



## Lord Dunsany

Did you use a muriatic acid bath? If so, did you remove the crystal beforehand? Some have left the crystal in with no ill effects...others have _suggested_ that the crystals may become etched (without any supporting evidence, however. Or at least none I could find that were damaged).



Heinrich Faust said:


> My first attempt in removing the chrome and forcing patina:
> View attachment 9825994
> View attachment 9826002
> View attachment 9826010
> 
> 
> Bezel didn't undergo any manipulations so far, it is just 16-years old  But I like how it looks:
> 
> View attachment 9826026
> View attachment 9826034
> 
> 
> Now to think about how to put in calibre 2605, find dial and hands for it )


----------



## Lord Dunsany

*Re: So I may have been eluding to this Brass-skie project of mine for a while. Without further ado.*

Did you remove the crystal? You imply that you did when you mentioned gluing it in



saturnine said:


> The hands are the same, dial is from ebay. *I glued the crystal in (gs hypo)* to hopefully boost water resistance. I relumed the dial, hands & bezel pip. Martu Slim Vintage for a belt & we're set to trim sheets and raise sails.


----------



## saturnine

*Re: So I may have been eluding to this Brass-skie project of mine for a while. Without further ado.*



Lord Dunsany said:


> Did you remove the crystal? You imply that you did when you mentioned gluing it in


I did but I have read several accounts (here & elsewhere) that it is not necessary. If I did it again, I would remove only the movement and put everything back together for the acid treatment, as the acid started to eat away at the stem. I cleaned it up as best I could & realistically I think it's fine, but I bought a new one b/c I'm OCD.

At the same time, I would be concerned that I would see chrome inside the case or around the stem. But again, I'm OCD.

Wear eye protection, rubber gloves, use plastic tweezers and have a large box of baking soda on hand. I put the acid in a plastic butter dish and placed that inside a plastic 5 gallon ice cream bucket that had an inch of water/baking soda in it, in case the dish spilled. Whenever I pulled a piece out to check on it, I dunked it in the water/baking soda (just to hear it sizzle) before handling it (still w/gloves).


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.


saturnine said:


> do you have a method for removing lume dots without scratching the dial?


- lay dial on a flat piece of cardboard or rigid foam such as rigid insulation or semi-hard rubber
-- allow the dial feet / pegs to punch into the material 
-- this will hold it secure

- tool: a craft knife with a narrow point tip. Some people like to use a watch oiler pin. 
( do not use it to oil a watch after this ). Any similar knife or other tool.

- high magnification is required. 2-3x is good.

- lume is usually brittle. You can gently chip it off the dial. Use both hands to hold the 
knife or oiler if necessary to maintain complete control or the tool may slip and scratch the dial.
- only push the tool away from you or pull it toward you. This gives you better control.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
It is easier to buff the inside of the crystal when the crystal is first removed.

Wrap the sides and top with tape to prevent scratches.

A crystal 'lift' tool helps to hold it when buffing.

It is best to remove the crystal to prevent the polishing grit entering the case. This grit paste may be difficult to remove
from tiny crevices and it may damage the dial or movement.








photo: mine

Wet polishing with sandpaper is always better than dry.

Plastic crystals create a great amount of fine debris. Water or a light oil on the sandpaper or sanding pad etc. will help
to flush the plastic particles. This makes the process much more efficient.

I dip periodically the sandpaper or sanding sponge into a bowl of water or I hold the crystal under gently running water
as I rub the crystal. This will rinse away the plastic particles.

Wet sanding is good also for buffing a painted part or metal.


----------



## dmnc

saturnine said:


> Beautiful. I love a good black dial/green bezel combo.












Mine says 'Hi'.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sebril

*"Silver Dude"*


----------



## saturnine

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> 
> - lay dial on a flat piece of cardboard or rigid foam such as rigid insulation or semi-hard rubber
> -- allow the dial feet / pegs to punch into the material
> -- this will hold it secure
> 
> - tool: a craft knife with a narrow point tip. Some people like to use a watch oiler pin.
> ( do not use it to oil a watch after this ). Any similar knife or other tool.
> 
> - high magnification is required. 5x is good.
> 
> - lume is usually brittle. You can gently chip it off the dial. Use both hands to hold the
> knife or oiler if necessary to maintain complete control or the tool may slip and scratch the dial.
> - only push the tool away from you or pull it toward you. This gives you better control.


That's all I could come up with also, thank you though. I put the dial in a movement holder which, IMO, allows easier, more secure manipulation.


----------



## Bauta

saturnine said:


> Damn, that's what I have tried and I was hoping for something better. Though I put the dial in a movement holder which, IMO, allows easier, more secure manipulation.


I have had success with a small diameter drill bit in a pin vice.
Place the drill bit in the center of the lume pip with a slight downward pressure and turn slowly. The lume will crumble, and I remove it with some rodico. Repeat if the lume pip is not completely gone.

Be extremely careful if attempting this, and make sure the drill bit does not slip. I have not done it a lot of times, but it has worked wonders for me. Might be a good idea to practice on a scrap dial.


----------



## saturnine

Bauta said:


> I have had success with a small diameter drill bit in a pin vice.
> Place the drill bit in the center of the lume pip with a slight downward pressure and turn slowly. The lume will crumble, and I remove it with some rodico. Repeat if the lume pip is not completely gone.
> 
> Be extremely careful if attempting this, and make sure the drill bit does not slip. I have not done it a lot of times, but it has worked wonders for me. Might be a good idea to practice on a scrap dial.


Brilliant, thank you. I may need to order some micro drill bits after all.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

saturnine said:


> I put the dial in a movement holder which, IMO, allows easier, more secure manipulation.


I prefer to lay it on a wide surface so I can wrest my arms and hands on the surface also.

This gives me more control.

The danger is that at the moment when the lume piece breaks or crumbles, your hand (and the knife) will want to slip.
You may scratch or gouge the dial.

The more support your arms and hands have, the better you can control them.

Don't apply too much pressure to the dial if you use a movement holder. 
Some Vostok dials are made of thinner and softer metal which may bend.

The movement holder must be secured in some manner to prevent it from moving when you apply pressure to the lume indices.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Bauta said:


> I have had success with a small diameter drill bit in a pin vice.


Excellent idea!

I will try this.

Sometimes I use a drill bit to drill a shallow beveled cavity in the dial after removing the lume. 
This allows you to add slightly more lume and it also creates a surface for better adhesion of the lume.

It is recommended to apply a thin layer of white paint before applying the lume.
This helps to make the lume brighter.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
I remain undecided as to the 060 case.

I would like to see more of these.


Those I have seen here have been very nice.


----------



## Stereotype

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> I remain undecided as to the 060 case.


I'm also undecided about the 060.I think possibly for me it's the 18 mm lugs. All my nato's are 22 mm! That said I can see how good they could look. I like that one very much.


----------



## instructed2

Has anyone done a mod of putting the blasted brass bezel on the matte finish 090 case like those pictured below? Forgive me if this has been discussed, I looked through quite a bit of this thread and don't remember seeing it. If anyone has any pictures of this combination, that would be swell.


----------



## instructed2

instructed2 said:


> Has anyone done a mod of putting the blasted brass bezel on the matte finish 090 case like those pictured below? Forgive me if this has been discussed, I looked through quite a bit of this thread and don't remember seeing it. If anyone has any pictures of this combination, that would be swell.


Whoops, there is nothing pictured below. My mistake.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

instructed2 said:


> Has anyone done a mod of putting the blasted brass bezel on the matte finish 090 case like those pictured below? Forgive me if this has been discussed, I looked through quite a bit of this thread and don't remember seeing it. If anyone has any pictures of this combination, that would be swell.


I've got that very combo in the mail


----------



## instructed2

Thirdgenbird said:


> I've got that very combo in the mail


You have very good taste. I look forward to seeing it when you've put it together.


----------



## Bullets Hurt

Modded my Amphibia with some Favinov paddle hands and a new scuba dude dial.









Lume Shot:









Glass is cracked to death, but somehow it's still hanging out until the replacement arrives.


----------



## Stereotype

Please see my latest Vostok Amphibia creation -


----------



## DerangedGoose

Has ANYONE installed a ceramic bezel insert? Need pics!!!


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

DerangedGoose said:


> Has ANYONE installed a ceramic bezel? Need pics!!!


?? I assume Ceramic bezel _INSERT_ ??


----------



## DerangedGoose

Matt_Bored_O said:


> ?? I assume Ceramic bezel _INSERT_ ??


Yes, thats what I meant. But if theres a ceramic bezel floating around out there, post pics of that too.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

DerangedGoose said:


> Yes, thats what I meant. But if theres a ceramic bezel floating around out there, post pics of that too.


There are a fair number of them displayed in this thread although not everyone states the type of parts they have installed, which is annoying.


----------



## messyGarage

The last iteration of my K35
Pers bezel, Favinov hands (sec hand was black, I stripped the paint and relumed), peeled crown


----------



## Obik

Did you get bezel from Pers?


----------



## 103ssv

PVD black Amphibia
















All original Vostok parts exept the hands, those are from Favinov.


----------



## messyGarage

Obik said:


> Did you get bezel from Pers?


Yes
and hands are from Favinov


----------



## robbery

Stereotype said:


> Please see my latest Vostok Amphibia creation -
> 
> View attachment 9904914
> 
> 
> View attachment 9904946


Hot! Where are the bezel and insert from?


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Obik said:


> Did you get bezel from Pers?





robbery said:


> Where are the bezel and insert from?


_This_ is the reason why we must state what the parts are and where they were purchased.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.








Shame !!

You naughty boy.

You forgot to tell us where you bought those parts!!


----------



## Stereotype

robbery said:


> Hot! Where are the bezel and insert from?


Bezel from Dr Seikostain,insert from Dagaz.

All info posted on the show your Amphibia's thread.


----------



## Stereotype

Was thinking the other day about some parts I've accumulated and was wondering, has anyone ever installed a non date complication watch face onto a 2416B date movement? I have a spare 2416B which could be used for my next project. I don't want to purchase a 2415 if I can help it?


----------



## Astute-C

Stereotype said:


> Was thinking the other day about some parts I've accumulated and was wondering, has anyone ever installed a non date complication watch face onto a 2416B date movement? I have a spare 2416B which could be used for my next project. I don't want to purchase a 2415 if I can help it?


Yes. It just sits over the existing date wheel. You will still get a click every time it rolls over to another day but hardly noticeable.


----------



## Aidanm

Here's my first ever watch mod:
-Amphibia 420 scuba dude base
-Murphy manufacturing bezel
-Dagaz Milsub insert

This could get addictive!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Stereotype said:


> ... has anyone ever installed a non date complication watch face onto a 2416B date movement?


I do this all the time.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Aidanm said:


> Here's my first ever watch mod:
> -Amphibia 420 scuba dude base
> -Murphy manufacturing bezel
> -Dagaz Milsub insert
> 
> *This could get addictive!*


Nice mod !

Addictive??


----------



## Stereotype

Aidanm said:


> This could get addictive!


Don't worry! It will!


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Originally Posted by *Aidanm* 

This could get addictive!



Stereotype said:


> Don't worry! It will!


I think the big corporations of today add some type of chemical to their watches to make them addictive.

My Grand-father said that when he was young, watches were _never_ addictive.

I would like to invest in such a scheme.....


----------



## Bauta

Matt_Bored_O said:


> I think the big corporations of today add some type of chemical to their watches to make them addictive.


That explains a lot. I believe lizard men are behind it all.

I'm wearing a protective suit and a gas mask from now on.


----------



## Arvac

Stereotype said:


> Please see my latest Vostok Amphibia creation -
> 
> View attachment 9904914
> 
> 
> View attachment 9904946


 Excellent combo. Well done!


----------



## Arvac

Greetings from Athens!


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Arvac said:


> Greetings from Athens!


Είναι απίστευτο !!!!!

Incredible !!


----------



## Uros TSI

Does anyone know if it is possible to replace Komandirskie 350xxx glass with Amphibian glass? As far as I can tell 350xxx case is just brushed Amphibian 100 case type? I am going to be modding one of the 350s. 

Edit: And which of three new solid steel crowns to order from Meranom for the 350 Komandirskie? I presume type for case 100 Amphibian. 

RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## wtma

Arvac said:


> Greetings from Athens!
> 
> View attachment 9942514


Beautiful.


----------



## Aidanm

Arvac said:


> Greetings from Athens!
> 
> View attachment 9942514


Stunning mod!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## messyGarage

Uros TSI said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to replace Komandirskie 350xxx glass with Amphibian glass? As far as I can tell 350xxx case is just brushed Amphibian 100 case type? I am going to be modding one of the 350s.
> 
> Edit: And which of three new solid steel crowns to order from Meranom for the 350 Komandirskie? I presume type for case 100 Amphibian.
> 
> RN3 Pro via TT


AFAIK, it's a 100 case
long stem is needed


----------



## Uros TSI

Thank you. Regarding Amphibian glass, it fits to Komandirskie 350s. 

RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## baczajka

Arvac said:


> Greetings from Athens!
> 
> View attachment 9942514


I want to do this in orange!

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

So I have this dial. It needs hands. I can't imagine anything but gold hands paired with it, but it seems like they could get lost on the dial as well. Suggestions? Anyone have a shot of this dial (or similar) in an original watch?

Otherwise this would be the 3rd dial I have wasted money on.


----------



## stork13

Old one:

Here img1.etsystatic.com/028/0/7607498/il_570xN.510933327_g8yd.jpg

Another one:

Here krishnasrussianwatches.wordpress.com/tag/komandirskie-type/

Sry, I cant link, I'm newbee here with a few posts.


----------



## Bullets Hurt

Arvac said:


> Greetings from Athens!




That is some fantastic photography on a lovely watch. Great job!


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Uros TSI said:


> Regarding Amphibian glass, it fits to Komandirskie 350s.


I would say Yes, but I think you should send a message to Meranom to verify.


----------



## Uros TSI

I got info from Meranom for that. Go to Amphibian spare-parts, find Amphibian glass and look at the comments. 

RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## igorIV

without bezel. For a gift)


----------



## saturnine

stork13 said:


> Old one:
> 
> Here img1.etsystatic.com/028/0/7607498/il_570xN.510933327_g8yd.jpg
> 
> Another one:
> 
> Here krishnasrussianwatches.wordpress.com/tag/komandirskie-type/
> 
> Sry, I cant link, I'm newbee here with a few posts.


Thank you for the photos & quick reply. Not sure how you dug those up so quickly. |>


----------



## bandukh

Got my mod with the same dial but lumed bezel. Black-out version. Mine black PVD bezel ("Black Sea"), black after market hands, painted seconds hand, black date wheel and black Scuba Dude diver strap.


----------



## stork13

saturnine said:


> Thank you for the photos & quick reply. Not sure how you dug those up so quickly. |>


You're welcome! I was lucky. 
But back to your original question: I think it can work with gold hands. But you need find right shade gold hands. Dial is darker gold (
sometimes looks brown) and you need brighter gold hands, I think so.
Sry, for my english...


----------



## ar.javid

saturnine said:


> So I have this dial. It needs hands. I can't imagine anything but gold hands paired with it, but it seems like they could get lost on the dial as well. Suggestions? Anyone have a shot of this dial (or similar) in an original watch?
> 
> Otherwise this would be the 3rd dial I have wasted money on.
> 
> View attachment 9951570


The lume has to look like it has patina. New green or white on hands would not match IMO.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

stork13 said:


> You're welcome! I was lucky.
> But back to your original question: I think it can work with gold hands. But you need find right shade gold hands. Dial is darker gold (
> sometimes looks brown) and you need brighter gold hands, I think so.
> Sry, for my english...


Yes, I can see how the bright hands contrast perfectly. I am hoping Igor's custom gold/brass hands will be what I need.

No need to apologize, your English is better than some native speakers who only know 1 language.



ar.javid said:


> The lume has to look like it has patina. New green or white on hands would not match IMO.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Agreed. I will be experimenting with tinting my lume prior to completing this project. Thank goodness I have other Vostoks to wear in the meantime. 2 on the bench, 3 wearable - not sure what I will do when I have 5 to choose from.


----------



## stork13

saturnine said:


> Yes, I can see how the bright hands contrast perfectly. I am hoping Igor's custom gold/brass hands will be what I need.


So, let's see. 



saturnine said:


> No need to apologize, your English is better than some native speakers who only know 1 language.


Thx, sometimes I have a good friend who helps translate: Google Translate.


----------



## saturnine

stork13 said:


> So, let's see.


You can be sure I will post it in this thread, but it may be a while.

Until that time, you may console yourself with my most recent mod (yes, I am proud of this one).
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-mods-1133714-219.html#post35178562

I considered putting the brown dial in that case, but thought it would be a bit much.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

bandukh said:


> Got my mod with the same dial but lumed bezel. Black-out version. Mine black PVD bezel ("Black Sea"), black after market hands, painted seconds .
> View attachment 9958018


Where did you buy this bezel ??


----------



## bandukh

It is my production, available on Ebay.


----------



## stork13

bandukh said:


> It is my production, available on Ebay.


Wow, there is brushed version, too. Nice, grats!

Edit:

Black Sea bezel has Glow-in-the-dark scale. What kind of paste (paint, pigment) do you use? How long does it glow?


----------



## ar.javid

saturnine said:


> Yes, I can see how the bright hands contrast perfectly. I am hoping Igor's custom gold/brass hands will be what I need.
> 
> No need to apologize, your English is better than some native speakers who only know 1 language.
> 
> Agreed. I will be experimenting with tinting my lume prior to completing this project. Thank goodness I have other Vostoks to wear in the meantime. 2 on the bench, 3 wearable - not sure what I will do when I have 5 to choose from.


Just add a speck of yellow ochre or brown artist water paint, after mixing the lume. It's giving good results.


----------



## Stereotype

Uros TSI said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to replace Komandirskie 350xxx glass with Amphibian glass?


I have often wondered if it is worth removing the crystal unless of course you intend to go diving beyond 100 metres? The 350 case with it's brushed finish looks fantastic. Are there other water proof related inefficiencies to be considered. Is the crown seal as good as the Amphibia? Is the movement/case seal as good? The 350 tends to be sold at a higher price so suggests that it's a near comparison to the Fibby?


----------



## ThePossumKing

Stereotype said:


> I have often wondered if it is worth removing the crystal unless of course you intend to go diving beyond 100 metres? The 350 case with it's brushed finish looks fantastic. Are there other water proof related inefficiencies to be considered. Is the crown seal as good as the Amphibia? Is the movement/case seal as good? The 350 tends to be sold at a higher price so suggests that it's a near comparison to the Fibby?


The crystal in the 350 case is just glued in and has come off when I removed the bezel on both of mine. There is no tension ring either. I have replaced both with Amphibia crystals with tension rings with no problem, since a 350 is basically a brushed 100 case

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bandukh

It is a regular paste on PVD bezel, because using Superluminova would make it way too expensive (compared to the amount of lume that goes on hands or dials). It glows the same as stock dials and hands.


----------



## stork13

Thanks for your response.


----------



## saturnine

ar.javid said:


> Just add a speck of yellow ochre or brown artist water paint, after mixing the lume. It's giving good results.


I had just picked up some ladies foundation powder makeup as I had read elsewhere that can be used for tinting lume. Thank you for reminding me of water colors! I have some stashed away for another watch experiment that I haven't gotten around to yet.

That's good to know you have had success with water colors for tinting. My concern is keeping the amount of lume needed for hands and a dial from drying out while I tint it accordingly as well as apply it. If I do them separately it will be more difficult to make them match. What kind of lume do you use? I would be very interested to hear about your method & products used.

This is what I am using. It is pre-mixed which makes it very easy to use.
http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun.cgi?10&ranfft&b7&1usem&1486940402


----------



## ThePossumKing

I'm going to call this a 'reclamation' mod. Giving this poor aged dial and beat up bezel a new lease on life is the least I can do. I will probably replace the bezel when I find a vintage one in better condition, but it will do for now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar.javid

saturnine said:


> I had just picked up some ladies foundation powder makeup as I had read elsewhere that can be used for tinting lume. Thank you for reminding me of water colors! I have some stashed away for another watch experiment that I haven't gotten around to yet.
> 
> That's good to know you have had success with water colors for tinting. My concern is keeping the amount of lume needed for hands and a dial from drying out while I tint it accordingly as well as apply it. If I do them separately it will be more difficult to make them match. What kind of lume do you use? I would be very interested to hear about your method & products used.
> 
> This is what I am using. It is pre-mixed which makes it very easy to use.
> http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun.cgi?10&ranfft&b7&1usem&1486940402


I'm using the lume powder from Glow Inc. I mix that with binder I bought from Guangzhou watch market. The powder is a bit coarse though and the lume glow is not very long. Trying to get Nemoto or whatever the Seiko lume is. Heres a project from last night.













Lume shot after a short exposure to sunlight


----------



## saturnine

ThePossumKing said:


> I'm going to call this a 'reclamation' mod. Giving this poor aged dial and beat up bezel a new lease on life is the least I can do. I will probably replace the bezel when I find a vintage one in better condition, but it will do for now


Looks fine to me. I still don't know how you are resizing ETA or Seiko hands to fit Vostoks. I tried & my pin vise couldn't get a grip on the collar to squeeze it down.


----------



## SAB314

Brushing is amazing!


----------



## SAB314

New bezel and paddle hands from Favinov.


----------



## saturnine

That's exactly what I'm looking for, but in black (not bc I don't like that blue). What bezel and insert?


----------



## dendirk

Here is my Vostok.


----------



## Arvac

090916


----------



## Cafe Latte

Arvac said:


> View attachment 9974842
> 
> 
> 090916


How did you do the gold finish?
Chris


----------



## stork13

Arvac said:


> 090916


What kind of bezel is it?


----------



## longarmofthelock

It's been done before but I wanted a brass mod of my own.










For those that care: Muriatic acid to de-chrome. Initially brushed the whole thing with scotchbrite, but was not very happy with results. Switched to medium grit Sandflex block which gave MUCH more even finish. Threw on an old jpleatherworks strap and am quite pleased with the results!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arvac

Cafe Latte said:


> How did you do the gold finish?
> Chris


Hi, Chris.
It is just the sun light, no golden finish.


----------



## Arvac

stork13 said:


> What kind of bezel is it?


You can find this bezel on ebay, try " THE.SHARK.COIN.100.ONE CUSTOM SHARK TEATHS BEZEL".
This specific ceramic insert is sold out for the moment.


----------



## taimurkhan

There are several posts on this forum which state the Amphibia second hand hole diameter to be .17mm. The diagram of the standard Amphibia hands superlumed and sold by favinov on ebay are shown to have a second hand hole diameter of .15mm. Is this a misprint/oversight, and would these hands fit the Amphibia just as well?

Thanks!


----------



## ThePossumKing

I will never understand Vostok's thought process behind having just the model name 'Amphibia' on most of their new dials and NOT having the manufacturer's name anywhere on the dial. For some reason that bugs me to no end. You never see ANY other brand have only a model designation on the dial. Which is probably the reason that I've been collecting only vintage Soviet era models lately.

But I wanted a newer model Radio Room dial because they look so much better than the vintage models...except the only Radio Room dial that says Vostok is the SE model, which are almost impossible to find and are way too expensive IMHO. But I found this SE dial on eBay the other day and had to jump on it.

Now I have a Radio Room that doesn't say Amphibia and I'm happy

110 case with Meranom crown
boris bezel with Dagaz Mag-neto insert
2416b movement with ETA 2836-2 hands
Vostok Radio Room SE dial

I just need to find a Milgauss second hand for it to complete the look


----------



## little_w

New strap. It's diver so rubber will do.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

instructed2 said:


> Has anyone done a mod of putting the blasted brass bezel on the matte finish 090 case like those pictured below? Forgive me if this has been discussed, I looked through quite a bit of this thread and don't remember seeing it. If anyone has any pictures of this combination, that would be swell.





instructed2 said:


> You have very good taste. I look forward to seeing it when you've put it together.


Well, it finally showed up in the states.










Why did I wait so long? I love my Tudor, but this thing will be great for trips.


----------



## ThePossumKing

I realized that I didn't have a new model blue dialed Scuba Dude in my watch box, so off the order went to dmit_bakh on eBay. Opened it up tonight to mod it (and get Svetlana's fingerprint off the damn dial) and here's the result

Swapped from an 060 case to a 710 case with a Meranom crown, boris bezel and Dagaz insert
Vintage Dauphine hour and minute hands from my ancient watchmaker friend that came sealed in an Omega envelope








As an added bonus, this must have been assembled on a Friday after the factory ran out of 'B' logo rotors.








I have gotten 7 brand new Amphibias so far with plain rotors, Geneva wave rotors, and one that came with a VE rotor :-d

I'm thinking that my Scuba Dude category is about complete. I just need a Soviet era 'no date' model and one of the new white Dudes if Vostok ever gets around to releasing it o|

Also a big shout-out to comrade MattBrace for one of his awesome custom movement holders! Spasibo!


----------



## saturnine

ThePossumKing said:


> Also a big shout-out to comrade MattBrace for one of his awesome custom movement holders! Spasibo!


Does he have a listing of these somewhere?

Also, how is the Meranom crown on a polished case? Does it look cohesive?

Love the dauphine hands. Again, don't know how you do it. Maybe I need a better pin vise?


----------



## ThePossumKing

saturnine said:


> Does he have a listing of these somewhere?
> 
> Also, how is the Meranom crown on a polished case? Does it look cohesive?
> 
> Love the dauphine hands. Again, don't know how you do it. Maybe I need a better pin vise?


He showed one in a thread about custom movement holders and I sent him a PM about acquiring one

The Meranom crown clashes some with the polished case, but I don't mind the contrast.

I use a cheapo small diameter tap holder that I got from Harbor Freight Tools to modify the hands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imatabor

Thirdgenbird said:


> Well, it finally showed up in the states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did I wait so long? I love my Tudor, but this thing will be great for trips.


That's more than a brushed case isn't it? My case is nowhere near that dark. Very cool|>


----------



## Thirdgenbird

imatabor said:


> That's more than a brushed case isn't it? My case is nowhere near that dark. Very cool|>


I assume it is the lighting. I took it out of the box from Russia as you see it. Maranom kindly installed the strap and bezel that I purchased.


----------



## imatabor

Thirdgenbird said:


> I assume it is the lighting. I took it out of the box from Russia as you see it. Maranom kindly installed the strap and bezel that I purchased.


Thanks for the reply. Nice watch!


----------



## Stereotype

I'm sure it's mentioned somewhere but wondered if the the refurbished dials 29,40 mm sold by cvitochek2014 on ebay fit the modern vostok 24xx movements and amphibia cases? Are the dial pins positioned correctly? I've seen modern dial advertised by favinov stating they are 28,40 mm?


----------



## Aidanm

New mesh from Meranom arrived today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim724

Just finished, changed dial, hands, bezel, bezel insert and strap with superluminova


----------



## Bauta

710 case.
Meranom mesh.
Meranom bezel.
SE dial.
Modified Debert Seamaster hands. Minute hand shortened to perfect length.

















Relumed with Noctilumina:


----------



## tamtkpp

Bauta said:


> 710 case.
> Meranom mesh.
> Meranom bezel.
> SE dial.
> Modified Debert Seamaster hands. Minute hand shortened to perfect length.
> 
> Very nice mod. Did you relume the dial ?


----------



## Bauta

tamtkpp said:


> Very nice mod. Did you relume the dial ?


Thank you. Yes, I relumed the dial and the hands.


----------



## saturnine

Bauta said:


> 710 case.
> Meranom mesh.
> Meranom bezel.
> SE dial.
> Modified Debert Seamaster hands. Minute hand shortened to perfect length.
> 
> Relumed with Noctilumina:


Beautiful. It's amazing how much the SE dials elevate Vostoks. And those hands are a nice match. Well executed Bauta.


----------



## rcapiloto

Bauta said:


> 710 case.
> Meranom mesh.
> Meranom bezel.
> SE dial.
> Modified Debert Seamaster hands. Minute hand shortened to perfect length.
> 
> View attachment 10021266
> 
> 
> View attachment 10021282
> 
> 
> Relumed with Noctilumina:
> 
> View attachment 10021290


Simply gorgeous!!!!

Thanks for sharing it with us 

RC


----------



## Bauta

Thank you, guys 😄


----------



## alexir

Bauta said:


> 710 case.
> Meranom mesh.
> Meranom bezel.
> SE dial.
> Modified Debert Seamaster hands. Minute hand shortened to perfect length.
> 
> View attachment 10021266
> 
> 
> View attachment 10021282
> 
> 
> Relumed with Noctilumina:
> 
> View attachment 10021290


Love this! Have been hunting for this dial myself for a while now...


----------



## jetcash

Are Favinov hands chrome or gold colored?

eBay item 322292545199 in question.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## saturnine

jetcash said:


> Are Favinov hands chrome or gold colored?
> 
> eBay item 322292545199 in question.
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


Those are black, as the description states.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stereotype

Stereotype said:


> I'm sure it's mentioned somewhere but wondered if the the refurbished dials 29,40 mm sold by cvitochek2014 on ebay fit the modern vostok 24xx movements and amphibia cases? Are the dial pins positioned correctly? I've seen modern dial advertised by favinov stating they are 28,40 mm?


Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## drbobguy




----------



## ThePossumKing

Stereotype said:


> Any ideas, anyone?


Those are 22xx dials. They won't fit 24xx movements unless you remove the dial feet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## instructed2

Thirdgenbird said:


> Well, it finally showed up in the states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did I wait so long? I love my Tudor, but this thing will be great for trips.


That looks terrific. Thank you for posting the finished product.


----------



## Stereotype

ThePossumKing said:


> Those are 22xx dials. They won't fit 24xx movements unless you remove the dial feet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks PK. Thought that might be the case. Do you know if the 22xx movement fits the modern amphibia case? Do you need to alter the movement holder?


----------



## Ivo P

Added a shark mesh, not used to meshes. Seems comfortable, for now...


----------



## ThePossumKing

Stereotype said:


> Thanks PK. Thought that might be the case. Do you know if the 22xx movement fits the modern amphibia case? Do you need to alter the movement holder?


A 22xx with movement holder from an old Amphibia case will fit a modern Amphibia case. But the problem comes with the stem length.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

saturnine said:


> Those are black, as the description states.


So they are.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## saturnine

FYI, a search tip if you do not know this already.
We all know the forum search function is less than stellar & you can do the "site:forums.watchuseek.com [search query]", which is useful but sometimes you want to limit it to a particular thread. I've found that the best way to do so (other than asking the same questions again) is using this google search string:

site:[forum thread address & remove ".html"] [search query]

Say I want to confirm dial size & perhaps the best thread to check this is in the "Vostok Mods" thread:
e.g.
"*site:forums.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-mods-1133714 dial size*"
click here

And it will search only _this _thread instead of the entire WUS form for the text you entered. Sometimes it gives you the print view (no images) & so you make note of the page, then click on the thread title & go back to that same page.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sam-mariner

My Submarine Vostok - dedicated to the silent service. Komanderiskie dial in a 710 case and planet ocean orange lookalike bezel.


----------



## Arvac

An older mod: *710783
*








©


----------



## phil7153

Does anyone have an extra 333 dial? Or know where I could find one in stock?


----------



## Arvac

phil7153 said:


> Does anyone have an extra 333 dial? Or know where I could find one in stock?


I think that you can't find a new 333 dial. It was available for Meranom's SE models only. If you like, you can buy a 647 instead.


----------



## Hartig

phil7153 said:


> Does anyone have an extra 333 dial? Or know where I could find one in stock?


I think I have one you can buy.


----------



## Arvac

Hartig said:


> I think I have one you can buy.


Ιf you have another, I am interested too


----------



## phil7153

Hartig said:


> I think I have one you can buy.


Pm sent buddy


----------



## Lord Dunsany

Model 110649, Dagaz GMT Insert, Dr. Seikostain Shark Coin bezel, Clockwork Synergy NATO.


----------



## Arvac

Lord Dunsany said:


> Model 110649, Dagaz GMT Insert, Dr. Seikostain Shark Coin bezel, Clockwork Synergy NATO.
> 
> View attachment 10119666


Well done!


----------



## DerangedGoose

The no-date sunburst dials are probably my favorite. Put paddle hands!


----------



## LF78

120 case, scuba dude dial, 110 bezel, stainless steel crown, red rubber strap.


----------



## bandukh

I have a mod with 470 vintage case, 662 dial, my production bezel with aluminum insert, Komandirskie hands, black date wheel, machined winding crown, glass case back and genuine rubber strap.


----------



## Rudakovski

Has anyone tried gold plating an amphibia case, case back and bezel? or does anyone have experience with gold plating and know if that could be possible to do? I assume it would be quite pricey if a goldsmith did it?


----------



## Stereotype

Latest Mod -


----------



## Tarquin

Latest one today...............

Lovely SE dial in matte 090 case with steel crown from Meranom. 'Atlas.one' matte black bezel & gunmetal grey plain bezel insert from the Doc. Handmade leather strap off eBay - these are really nice, very comfy and a great look for a great price but they are thick and can be tough to fit to the 090 lugs. The soft 'pull-up' leather probably won't give years of daily wear but then I won't probably wear this more than once a week.

I'd like a custom Vostok for every day of the week..........before today I have two I'm 100% happy with! This is the third....



























I left the original SE hands on this dial, didn't want to separate them......they seemed so happy together.


----------



## saturnine

Tarquin said:


> Latest one today...............
> 
> Lovely SE dial in matte 090 case with steel crown from Meranom. 'Atlas.one' matte black bezel & gunmetal grey plain bezel insert from the Doc. Handmade leather strap off eBay - these are really nice, very comfy and a great look for a great price but they are thick and can be tough to fit to the 090 lugs. The soft 'pull-up' leather probably won't give years of daily wear but then I won't probably wear this more than once a week.


Link to strap?


----------



## ncmoto

Tarquin said:


> Latest one today...............
> 
> Lovely SE dial in matte 090 case with steel crown from Meranom. 'Atlas.one' matte black bezel & gunmetal grey plain bezel insert from the Doc. Handmade leather strap off eBay - these are really nice, very comfy and a great look for a great price but they are thick and can be tough to fit to the 090 lugs. The soft 'pull-up' leather probably won't give years of daily wear but then I won't probably wear this more than once a week.
> 
> I'd like a custom Vostok for every day of the week..........before today I have two I'm 100% happy with! This is the third....
> 
> View attachment 10167858
> View attachment 10167882
> View attachment 10167922
> View attachment 10167938
> 
> 
> I left the original SE hands on this dial, didn't want to separate them......they seemed so happy together.[/QUOTE---------------------------
> Well done! VERY tasty


----------



## Tarquin

saturnine said:


> Link to strap?


They are from this seller.

lawr389 | eBay

The availability is updated all the time - each listing is for the actual strap in the photo. It gets bought and it's gone. I've bought several of these already - really comfy to wear. Sometimes he'll have 'Nato' style ones from the same type of soft leather too.


----------



## Beetho

Here is mine Amphibian 090 case with Meranom crown+bezel and a hand made by me leather strap
image hosting
upload
free image upload
invia immagini


----------



## saturnine

I need a watch with a sundial.

Edit:
Make that subdial. But a sundial on my wrist would be rather fantastic too.


----------



## ThePossumKing

So the eBay ad read 'Russian watch. Works good and tells time' and had one blurry pic of a Vostok. The bid was at 99 cents with free shipping and I was the only bidder...

This is what showed up








Nice, especially the smoke gray dial, but I can't leave well enough alone.








Now I'm happy with it!


----------



## Stereotype

ThePossumKing said:


> So the eBay ad read 'Russian watch. Works good and tells time' and had one blurry pic of a Vostok. The bid was at 99 cents with free shipping and I was the only bidder...
> 
> This is what showed up
> View attachment 10203450
> 
> 
> Nice, especially the smoke gray dial, but I can't leave well enough alone.
> View attachment 10203458
> 
> 
> Now I'm happy with it!


 Looks fantastic. Where did you get those hands for it. Do you need to make any modifications to fit them?


----------



## Uros TSI

Is there any photo of case type 100 with Vostok OEM SS bezels, pepsi, black, blue, doesnt matter?


----------



## saturnine

ThePossumKing said:


> So the eBay ad read 'Russian watch. Works good and tells time' and had one blurry pic of a Vostok. The bid was at 99 cents with free shipping and I was the only bidder...
> 
> This is what showed up


_Everyone scurries to ebay to search for 0.99 "Russian Watch"_


----------



## ThePossumKing

Stereotype said:


> Looks fantastic. Where did you get those hands for it. Do you need to make any modifications to fit them?


They are 150/90 hands from Otto Frei. The minute hand and hour hand needed the usual hole size adjustment. The second hand modification is another story...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boneyfrog

tube swap?


ThePossumKing said:


> They are 150/90 hands from Otto Frei. The minute hand and hour hand needed the usual hole size adjustment. The second hand modification is another story...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

boneyfrog said:


> tube swap?


More of a 'insert tube in the tube' kind of thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arvac

Amphibia* 710662* "Speedy" mod

















©


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## DerangedGoose

Speedy mod looks good; wish bezels and casebacks came in Russian though.


----------



## wiscflank

Nice!

Where did you get the strap from?



Arvac said:


> Amphibia* 710662* "Speedy" mod
> 
> View attachment 10216970
> 
> 
> View attachment 10216978
> 
> 
> ©


----------



## Arvac

wiscflank said:


> Nice!
> 
> Where did you get the strap from?


Handmade Black Leather strap 22x20mm: https://www.etsy.com/listing/451760150/22x20mm-black-leather-watch-strap?ref=shop_home_active_14

Polished Buckle 20mm: New Top Quality 20mm 18mm 16mm SWISS 316L Stainless Watch Buckle Polish | eBay


----------



## Arizone

Arvac said:


> Amphibia* 710662* "Speedy" mod
> 
> View attachment 10216970
> 
> 
> View attachment 10216978
> 
> 
> ©


Nice gold accents.


----------



## kakefe

i need some color









instagram @watchcolony


----------



## Astute-C

Hands by IgorIV
Second hand by Yobokies
Bezel by boris_gvb
Insert by Dagaz
Case, movement from Zenitar
Dial from Meranom


----------



## samshy

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## igorIV

wiscflank said:


> Nice!
> 
> Where did you get the strap from?


Vlad106 made this strap!


----------



## DocTone

After some Seiko Mods and waiting for some further inspirations , I decided to try my luck in the Russian area.
Pimped by older dial , paddle hands, and a great unusual bezel. The 090 case is a famous piece and very comfortable. For me the best choice to marry it with a rubber strap by ZD ( I don't like steel ) 
I ordered some new hands, because the lumen doesn't fit in the right way. Ok, here and there something to do like better blasting of case, stainless crown and movement holder , but I' m happy. Great Output for the buck. In the end this Russian piece is running since 9days within + 35 s ...excellent from my point


----------



## dmnc

I've never had a gold coloured watch before but decided to give it a try with my most recent mod. I was also keen to experiment with stripping the chrome from a Komandirskie.










- Vintage amphibian 2409 and dial. 
- Meranom amphibian crystal with gilt tension ring.
- Meranom gilt hands.
- Hydrochloride acid stripped Generalskie case I got from ThePossumKing.

Due to the long delivery times from Meranom, the brass case he already started to patina a little. It started out a very pale gold, similar to the hands but is now a touch darker.

It's a little disappointing that the gilt tension ring and hands aren't the same colour.

What I'd still like to do:
- Choose and strip an alternative bezel. I'm not a massive fan of the dotted one and I would like to remove the red (or, if not, I might switch in a red seconds hand).
- Find a deeper crown. This one doesn't quite cover the crown tube and the colour different exaggerates the problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine

dmnc said:


> I've never had a gold coloured watch before but decided to give it a try with my most recent mod. I was also keen to experiment with stripping the chrome from a Komandirskie.
> 
> - Vintage amphibian 2409 and dial.
> - Meranom amphibian crystal with gilt tension ring.
> - Meranom gilt hands.
> - Hydrochloride acid stripped Generalskie case I got from ThePossumKing.
> 
> Due to the long delivery times from Meranom, the brass case he already started to patina a little. It started out a very pale gold, similar to the hands but is now a touch darker.
> 
> It's a little disappointing that the gilt tension ring and hands aren't the same colour.
> 
> What I'd still like to do:
> - Choose and strip an alternative bezel. I'm not a massive fan of the dotted one and I would like to remove the red (or, if not, I might switch in a red seconds hand).
> - Find a deeper crown. This one doesn't quite cover the crown tube and the colour different exaggerates the problem.


That's interesting, I've never seen a gilt tension ring. So that dial is black - I have one en route & I couldn't tell if it is brown, grey or faded black.

I'm not a chemist, so I find it very peculiar that the acid will strip chrome, but not paint. Keep wearing it/touching it - the patina will come quickly but will not be as pronounced as a forced patina. I'm very interested to see how my Brass'kie will be affected by some salt water next summer.

I have the standard amphibian crown that will fit a 2409 movement I would trade you, but I do not believe it is chrome-plated brass.


----------



## dmnc

saturnine said:


> That's interesting, I've never seen a gilt tension ring. So that dial is black - I have one en route & I couldn't tell if it is brown, grey or faded black.
> 
> I'm not a chemist, so I find it very peculiar that the acid will strip chrome, but not paint. Keep wearing it/touching it - the patina will come quickly but will not be as pronounced as a forced patina. I'm very interested to see how my Brass'kie will be affected by some salt water next summer.
> 
> I have the standard amphibian crown that will fit a 2409 movement I would trade you, but I do not believe it is chrome-plated brass.


It surprised me too but if it's enamel paint it makes sense as it's essentially a glass.

I was unsure about the dial too but By the looks of things it started black and has revealed a dull grey underneath with a dark grey where it's thinned. I'm not completely sure it's the right choice for this case but I really like it and wasn't sure what else it would suit either!

I have a number of different crowns and there does seem to be some variation in how deep they are, as in how much tube each covers. I'm not sure if this is a deliberate difference or just tolerance. To be honest, I can't be sure I didn't mix it up with a different one before stripping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12000peak




----------



## sonics

Sorry, but hands without lume is not working for me. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

sonics said:


> Sorry, but hands without lume is not working for me.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


Especially on fake dials

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose

Can we agree, though, that paddle hands are infinitely superior to the stock arrow hands?


----------



## ThePossumKing

DerangedGoose said:


> Can we agree, though, that paddle hands are infinitely superior to the stock arrow hands?


Depends on the dial. Paddle hands look terrible on a Scuba Dude dial, IMHO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose

ThePossumKing said:


> Depends on the dial. Paddle hands look terrible on a Scuba Dude dial, IMHO


To be honest, while I live the scuba dude sunburst and the diver emblem is a classic, the painted indices were so sloppy on mine that I had to get rid of it. The center stripes were of varying thickness, not properly centered, and overran into the dial. Very amateur looking.

In other news, does anyone have experience with these lumed ceramic / resin bezels?

Fully Lumed Ceramic Bezel Insert for SEIKO SKX007, 6105, 6306, 6309, & 7002








Custom Seiko SKX007 Vostok Amphibia Full Lume Dual Timer GMT Dive Bezel Insert | eBay








Tobe


----------



## ThePossumKing

DerangedGoose said:


> To be honest, while I live the scuba dude sunburst and the diver emblem is a classic, the painted indices were so sloppy on mine that I had to get rid of it. The center stripes were of varying thickness, not properly centered, and overran into the dial. Very amateur looking.
> 
> In other news, does anyone have experience with these lumed ceramic / resin bezels?
> 
> Fully Lumed Ceramic Bezel Insert for SEIKO SKX007, 6105, 6306, 6309, & 7002
> View attachment 10320850
> 
> 
> Custom Seiko SKX007 Vostok Amphibia Full Lume Dual Timer GMT Dive Bezel Insert | eBay
> View attachment 10320874
> 
> 
> Tobe


Nope, but I'm pretty sure I will be buying the second one quite soon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stereotype




----------



## Stereotype




----------



## Aidanm

Meranom smooth bezel arrived this morning.
Back on the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aidanm

Can anyone comment on the Meranom display casebacks that are rated to 200m?

Mine arrived in the post this morning and was largely an impulse buy at the time I purchased my clean bezel. While I've yet to install the display back, I do recall some old posts in this thread where some display casebacks (not Meranom) had ingress of moisture if using the stock caseback ring.

What experience is out there with the Meranom caseback?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 103ssv

just a simple one :-d


----------



## croarcher

..and another one









iCrap&TapaCrap


----------



## taimurkhan




----------



## samshy

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash

croarcher said:


> ..and another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iCrap&TapaCrap


Niiiiiiiiiiice.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Racerke

ThePossumKing said:


> Depends on the dial. Paddle hands look terrible on a Scuba Dude dial, IMHO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like this?


----------



## dmnc

My latest mod. I wanted to try out a radio room after seeing a few here but couldn't decide on a bezel so went clean.

- 420 case with 2415. 
- Radio room dial from Meranom.
- Clean bezel from mattfor.
- Paddle hands from IgorIV.










Also, I've included a side by side of the Yobokies and IgorIV hands for comparison. Yobokies on the left; IgorIV on the right.

You can see that they are different proportions, which I guess is really just about personal taste but also each will likely match different dials dependent upon the positions of the numerals.

In terms of fit, I never got the Yobokies seconds hand to mount and both were a bit trickier than stock Vostok hands that go on really easily.

Beyond that, my impression is that the quality of the Yobokies hands is noticeably higher. I've had two sets of green paddles from Igor sitting in a drawer for a while and when I unwrapped them today on both minute hands the lume was a little dirty at the edges. Also the finish just isn't as smooth as the Yobokies or stock Vostoks. That said, they are much cheaper and I did get them a while ago just after Igor started offering them. I've seen other mods with these hands that look great so they are definitely worth a go at the price.


----------



## VWatchie

dmnc said:


> Beyond that, my impression is that the quality of the Yobokies hands is noticeably higher. I've had two sets of green paddles from Igor sitting in a drawer for a while and when I unwrapped them today on both minute hands the lume was a little dirty at the edges. Also the finish just isn't as smooth as the Yobokies or stock Vostoks. That said, they are much cheaper and I did get them a while ago just after Igor started offering them.* I've seen other mods with these hands that look great so they are definitely worth a go at the price.*


I've just mounted my first set of hands from IgorIV and was very pleased with the result (pictures below). I really like your Radio Room mod and the strap is perfect for it. However, Igor's hands look slightly dirty. Mine did too, or rather they looked slightly tarnished or corroded. Couldn't quite determine what it was (lume?) but it was easily fixed with the method shown by Ratfacedgit in this video:





OK, here's my SE 710555S mod (new 2415 movement + new hands + new stainless steel crown. The full story here):


----------



## dmnc

24 Hours said:


> I've just mounted my first set of hands from IgorIV and was very pleased with the result (pictures below). I really like your Radio Room mod and the strap is perfect for it. However, Igor's hands look slightly dirty. Mine did too, or rather they looked slightly tarnished or corroded. Couldn't quite determine what it was (lume?) but it was easily fixed with the method shown by Ratfacedgit in this video:


I will definitely give this a go. I tried to clean them up with a bit of Rodico but a bit of abrasive will, I'm sure, be more effective.

I think I'll swap them out anyway as I think these paddles are slightly too large for the radio room dial.

I like your monochrome mod. I did try a 710 some time ago but concluded it was too big for my wrists. Maybe I'll try again - it looks great with that brushed bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonics

Which of the hands are more stock? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## VWatchie

dmnc said:


> I will definitely give this a go. I tried to clean them up with a bit of Rodico but a bit of abrasive will, I'm sure, be more effective.
> 
> *I think I'll swap them out anyway as I think these paddles are slightly too large for the radio room dial.*
> 
> I like your monochrome mod. I did try a 710 some time ago but concluded it was too big for my wrists. Maybe I'll try again - it looks great with that brushed bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe you are right about that, but I sort of like the size of those hands... Anyway if you do I'd really like to see it!

Thanks!


----------



## Aidanm

24 Hours said:


> I've just mounted my first set of hands from IgorIV and was very pleased with the result (pictures below). I really like your Radio Room mod and the strap is perfect for it. However, Igor's hands look slightly dirty. Mine did too, or rather they looked slightly tarnished or corroded. Couldn't quite determine what it was (lume?) but it was easily fixed with the method shown by Ratfacedgit in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, here's my SE 710555S mod (new 2415 movement + new hands + new stainless steel crown. The full story here):
> View attachment 10387994
> 
> View attachment 10388010
> 
> View attachment 10388018


How does igorIV's lume on the cathedral hands compare to stock Vostok lume?
I'm interested in buying a set of his cathedral hands for my 420 to make a field watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zubian109

Hi Guys. This is my first post in the forums, but i have been a lurker on WUS for about a year. Everything I have learned, I have learned from this fantastically generous community, so thank you. I wanted to share with you my Vostok Mod. Started life as a stock Amphibia Auto. Kept the movement and case, changed the hands and bezel, and painted my own dial on top of the bare brass of the original. The strap is my own clumsy creation. Overall, I wanted to create something with a vintage feel; a sort of 'WW1' feel dive watch. Would be interested in your thoughts and feedback. Thanks for looking and good health for the New Year.


----------



## taimurkhan

Zubian109 said:


> Hi Guys. This is my first post in the forums, but i have been a lurker on WUS for about a year. Everything I have learned, I have learned from this fantastically generous community, so thank you. I wanted to share with you my Vostok Mod. Started life as a stock Amphibia Auto. Kept the movement and case, changed the hands and bezel, and painted my own dial on top of the bare brass of the original. The strap is my own clumsy creation. Overall, I wanted to create something with a vintage feel; a sort of 'WW1' feel dive watch. Would be interested in your thoughts and feedback. Thanks for looking and good health for the New Year.


That's a beautiful dial and a very interesting mod. The lume on the hour indices is also very good, and the hands I assume are by favinov. Where did you find the bezel?

Welcome to WUS! I also joined last year and am duly obsessed with Russian watches. 

Cheers!


----------



## Astute-C

Zubian109 said:


> Hi Guys. This is my first post in the forums, but i have been a lurker on WUS for about a year. Everything I have learned, I have learned from this fantastically generous community, so thank you. I wanted to share with you my Vostok Mod. Started life as a stock Amphibia Auto. Kept the movement and case, changed the hands and bezel, and painted my own dial on top of the bare brass of the original. The strap is my own clumsy creation. Overall, I wanted to create something with a vintage feel; a sort of 'WW1' feel dive watch. Would be interested in your thoughts and feedback. Thanks for looking and good health for the New Year.


You painted your own dial? Awesome, just awesome mate. That takes Vostok modding to a whole new level. I think your mod is awesome, can't imagine the amount of time you took over it. Well done.


----------



## Zubian109

taimurkhan said:


> That's a beautiful dial and a very interesting mod. The lume on the hour indices is also very good, and the hands I assume are by favinov. Where did you find the bezel?
> 
> Welcome to WUS! I also joined last year and am duly obsessed with Russian watches.
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you for your kind comments regarding my dial and lume efforts. You are right, the hands are by Favinov, and the bezel is from Zavar in Israel, available here if you search 'Vostok' and 'Porthole' on ebay. Sorry I can't post links yet. Hope that helps.


----------



## Zubian109

Hi Astute. Thanks for your very positive comments. Inspires me to keep trying new things. It took hours and hours and days and weeks... but in the end, as ever with these things, was a fairly simple process once all the time wasted on trial and error is discounted. Not sure if helpful, but could perhaps create a tutorial if that would be of interest? Thanks again.


----------



## Racerke

I'm looking for a new dial for my amphibia. Has to be blue and something special (custom? sandwich?). 
Searched on ebay, but didn't found a nice one. Does anyone know a nice place to find dials?


----------



## Ptolomeo74




----------



## mantaselk

Racerke said:


> I'm looking for a new dial for my amphibia. Has to be blue and something special (custom? sandwich?).
> Searched on ebay, but didn't found a nice one. Does anyone know a nice place to find dials?


Try looking at meranom.com

Išsiųsta naudojantis EVA-L19 Tapatalk 4 Lt


----------



## VWatchie

Aidanm said:


> How does igorIV's lume on the cathedral hands compare to stock Vostok lume?
> I'm interested in buying a set of his cathedral hands for my 420 to make a field watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a lot better! I was actually surprised how good it was. The lume on the original sword hands is only slightly better than the lume on the dial (see the picture). Haven't checked yet how long it lasts but it seems OK.


----------



## VWatchie

Zubian109 said:


> Thank you for your kind comments regarding my dial and lume efforts. You are right, the hands are by Favinov, and the bezel is from Zavar in Israel, *available here if you search 'Vostok' and 'Porthole' on ebay.* Sorry I can't post links yet. Hope that helps.


Here's the link for anyone interested.


----------



## dendirk

My Vostok:


----------



## slls

Zubian109 said:


> It took hours and hours and days and weeks... but in the end, as ever with these things, was a fairly simple process once all the time wasted on trial and error is discounted. Not sure if helpful, but could perhaps create a tutorial if that would be of interest? Thanks again.


A tutorial how to paint your own dial? Well that sounds as music in my ears...


----------



## VWatchie

*Re: So I may have been eluding to this Brass-skie project of mine for a while. Without further ado.*



saturnine said:


> View attachment 9818634
> 
> 
> View attachment 9818642
> 
> 
> View attachment 9818650


I absolutely _love_ this mod and would love to create something similar (as soon as I've figured out exactly what I want). Although I can honestly say I wouldn't mind an exact copy. It reminds me of Swedish royalty and its colours, i.e. blue and yellow/gold; like this crown:







I have a few (many) questions that I hope you can answer:

1. Is the watch seen in the three "end result" photos (with the black boarder above) from an originally silver coated watch or a gold coated watch?

2. Based on what you write, am I right thinking gold coating is harder to remove than silver coating and that's why silver coating is preferable?

3. How many hours did you bathe it in acid to get that golden colour?

4. What acid did you use? In this post you mention "muriatic acid". Is that the same as "hydrochloric acid" (As you already know English isn't my native language).

5. How did you get rid of the black and red colours on the numerals on the bezel? I believe I've seen several "acid jobs" where the colours on the bezel have been (involuntarily?) preserved, which I don't want!

6. The deep blue dial looks absolutely stunning, especially in contrast with the bezel. I take it this Meranom dial is not the same dial? Can you tell me who you got it from?

7. That leather strap looks just like it's been specifically designed for you mod. It's just perfect! May I ask where you got it, or did you make it?

8. Did you leave the crystal in while bathing the case in acid or did you take the crystal out first? I believe someone wrote it is safe to leave the crystal in.

9. Is the case shown in this post (topmost image) the originally gold coated watch?

_Thank you very much!_


----------



## benrhughes

*Re: Vostok mods*

Here are my current Amphibia mods. I've got a 420 orange dude coming, which will go into the mix and cause a bunch of case-swaps.

090059 (hand-brushed case) w/ Boris pepsi bezel:








120634 with Boris bezel








710607 with AM bezel








And probably my favourite, the 100512 with AM bezel, hand-brushed case and bracelet.


----------



## saturnine

*Re: So I may have been eluding to this Brass-skie project of mine for a while. Without further ado.*



24 Hours said:


> I absolutely _love_ this mod and would love to create something similar (as soon as I've figured out exactly what I want). Although I can honestly say I wouldn't mind an exact copy. It reminds me of Swedish royalty and its colours, i.e. blue and yellow/gold; like this crown:
> I have a few (many) questions that I hope you can answer:
> 
> 1. Is the watch seen in the three "end result" photos (with the black boarder above) from an originally silver coated watch or a gold coated watch?
> 
> 2. Based on what you write, am I right thinking gold coating is harder to remove than silver coating and that's why silver coating is preferable?
> 
> 3. How many hours did you bathe it in acid to get that golden colour?
> 
> 4. What acid did you use? In this post you mention "muriatic acid". Is that the same as "hydrochloric acid" (As you already know English isn't my native language).
> 
> 5. How did you get rid of the black and red colours on the numerals on the bezel? I believe I've seen several "acid jobs" where the colours on the bezel have been (involuntarily?) preserved, which I don't want!
> 
> 6. The deep blue dial looks absolutely stunning, especially in contrast with the bezel. I take it this Meranom dial is not the same dial? Can you tell me who you got it from?
> 
> 7. That leather strap looks just like it's been specifically designed for you mod. It's just perfect! May I ask where you got it, or did you make it?
> 
> 8. Did you leave the crystal in while bathing the case in acid or did you take the crystal out first? I believe someone wrote it is safe to leave the crystal in.
> 
> 9. Is the case shown in this post (topmost image) the originally gold coated watch?
> 
> _Thank you very much!_


Thank you for the compliment! Ah yes, a crown for King Carl, eh, min vän?

What you see before you is the end result from stripping the chrome from a silver case. I originally bought a gold case as I wanted gold hands to go with the brass case. And yes, this is the gold case. 1st photo is the factory finish. You can see in the 2nd photo, the luster of the gold plating is gone, but there remains these dreadful sparkles. Apparently gold cases are TiN coated & require a different chemical stripping process:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/manual-quick-easy-removal-chrome-coating-907184-2.html#post33259906

I could have sanded it off, but I am lazy & a new silver case was only $20. Not to mention I kind of destroyed the stem from leaving it in the acid too long. So if you want gold hands, just buy them separately via Favinov or IgorIV.

Bezel:
I didn't think the painted numbers belong on a brass case either, so I soaked the bezel in 100% acetone ($1 nail polish remover) for an hour to remove the paint. The paint on the gold bezel was more stubborn & required more time & scraping with a toothpick. On the silver bezel, the numbers literally floated off. If you have lacquer thinner I'm sure that will work also. Any kind of paint stripper should work.

This is the bezel I wanted but apparently is no longer available & the seller still hasn't updated the photo (but graciously resolved the matter with me).

Case:
I used Muriatic acid (per all the recommendations here); which is a diluted version of HCL (hydrochloric acid). I doubt you have Lowe's in Sweden, but I imagine you can find it at your local hardware store.
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Jasco-Muriatic-Acid/50298113

Wear eye protection, rubber gloves, pants/long sleeves, use plastic tweezers and have a large box of baking soda on hand (neutralizes the acid). Also a garden hose or other water supply. I put the acid in a small plastic butter dish and placed that inside a plastic 5 gallon ice cream bucket that had an inch of water/baking soda in it, in case the dish spilled. While the acid digs into the finish, be sure to put the container beyond the reach of curious pets & children.

I then took the disassembled watch (crystal removed) & placed only the (silver) bezel, case & stem in the acid for maybe 4 hours? I checked it perhaps every hour. When I had the gold case in the acid, it was in for over 24 hours, so I think it would be difficult to overdo it with muriatic acid. With a silver case, it will be much easier to tell when it's done.

However, I have read several accounts (here & elsewhere) that removing the crystal, etc. is not necessary. And the acid supposedly does not affect the seals. If I did it again, I would remove only the movement and put everything back together for the acid treatment, as the acid ate away at the stem before the rest was done. I cleaned it up as best I could & realistically I think it's fine, but I bought a new one b/c I'm OCD. If you put everything in the acid separately, take the stem out sooner than the rest. Of course if you do not fully disassemble, the crown tube threads & lip under the crystal would still be silver...

Whenever I pulled a piece out to check on it (w/plastic tweezers), I dunked it in the water/baking soda (just to hear it sizzle) before handling it (still w/gloves).

When finished with the acid, dump baking soda in until it stops bubbling, add water & then find a proper place to dispose of chemicals. Working with acid is a little alarming (for me at least) but simple precautions should keep you safe.

Dial:
I purchased a vintage dial from Amil on ebay (lots of vintage dials).
http://stores.ebay.com/queenamphibians/
Indeed, it is not the same as the one you linked to, which is the modern incarnation. If you compare them side/side, you will see the old Soviet (I think) dial has:
-framed date window
-elongated numerals
-slightly taller & more detailed anchor
-text missing: Сделано в России
-text added: 17 KAMHEЙ 
-Oddly I find the text overall a little sharper on the vintage dial.

Which is all to say, they don't make 'em like they used to.

The strap:
Martu Leather in Chile. It's extremely comfortable. She will customize the length & I believe anything else if you ask. You can find more reviews of her straps here using my double-top-secret search string.
This is the one, though it looks far darker in her images: Slim hand vintage brown Leather Watch Strap

I think that covers it. Have fun, & don't hesitate to ask more. I haven't worn that watch for a bit, but it will be on my wrist tomorrow - Thanks again.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

Ptolomeo74 said:


>


Does that dial say Baikonur? Very nice. Can you tell me what parts went in to this? I'd love one very similar.


----------



## Arizone

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> Does that dial say Baikonur? Very nice. Can you tell me what parts went in to this? I'd love one very similar.


It's not a mod but a special edition produced for the Spanish watch forum honoring the anniversary of Leonov's first space walk. https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-baikonur-just-arrived-first-impressions-3868050.html

Lovely photos aside, they don't need to be posted in every possible thread especially this one where they have no relevance (they're also making me jealous).


----------



## VWatchie

*Re: So I may have been eluding to this Brass-skie project of mine for a while. Without further ado.*



saturnine said:


> Thank you for the compliment! Ah yes, a crown for King Carl, eh, min vän?


I just can't thank you enough for this detailed explanation of how to create such a beautiful timepiece. Thank you very, _very much!_ I can't wait to get started with my own saturnine inspired brass/gold watch!


----------



## Arvac

*Re: Vostok mods*



benrhughes said:


> Here are my current Amphibia mods. I've got a 420 orange dude coming, which will go into the mix and cause a bunch of case-swaps.
> 
> And probably my favourite, the 100512 with AM bezel, hand-brushed case and bracelet.
> View attachment 10453474


Definitely my favorite, Ben


----------



## Arvac

An older mod: *110331*








©


----------



## saturnine

Arvac said:


> An older mod: *110331*
> 
> View attachment 10457394
> 
> ©


Great photo. I really like that insert on the right watch & you've put together quite a combination. Did you paint the minute track on that dial? Matches the band perfectly.


----------



## Arvac

saturnine said:


> Great photo. I really like that insert on the right watch & you've put together quite a combination. Did you paint the minute track on that dial? Matches the band perfectly.


Thanks! This is a standard 331 dial, no painting.


----------



## ThePossumKing

First mod for the new year

I cannot believe that I let this dial sit in my parts drawer unused for over 6 months









I really need to stop being lazy when it comes to creating...


----------



## DerangedGoose

I like those hands, never seen em before


----------



## saturnine

ThePossumKing said:


> First mod for the new year
> 
> I cannot believe that I let this dial sit in my parts drawer unused for over 6 months
> 
> I really need to stop being lazy when it comes to creating...


Interesting how that dial slipped out of the factory sans lume. Oh, Vostok - we love you in spite of thee.


----------



## mariomart

Decided to move my Komandirskie textured dial into a Titanium-nitride Komandirskie case and give it a "shark" Vostok bezel to complement the anchor and submarine on the dial. I think it works :-!


----------



## saturnine

mariomart said:


> Decided to move my Komandirskie textured dial into a Titanium-nitride Komandirskie case and give it a "shark" Vostok bezel to complement the anchor and submarine on the dial. I think it works :-!


That dial is nothing short of stunning. You have a rare & unique watch indeed.


----------



## mariomart

I forgot I had this dateless Komandirskie sunburst dial in my parts drawer, so I figured it deserved a promotion to an Amphibia 320 case and special Vostok bezel. I like it :-!


----------



## firithmorgulion

Vostok Amphibia 710 with brass bezel and jubilee style bracelet from strapcode


----------



## Corsair.ac

I really like this one, I have seen the bezel on eBay before but wasn't sure what dial it would go with, I think your combination with the dial and leather strap give it a very "steam punk" look, very cool !


----------



## Corsair.ac

taimurkhan said:


> That's a beautiful dial and a very interesting mod. The lume on the hour indices is also very good, and the hands I assume are by favinov. Where did you find the bezel?
> 
> Welcome to WUS! I also joined last year and am duly obsessed with Russian watches.
> 
> Cheers!


I really like this one too, I have seen the bezel on eBay before but wasn't sure what dial it would go with, I think your combination with the dial and leather strap give it a very "steam punk" look, very cool !


----------



## Aidanm

Well tonight I finally had a chance to sit down and do my first proper mod. I've had a dial and hands from Favinov in my drawer for a few months while I waited to buy equipment and work up the courage.

It got a bit hairy at one point but RatfacedGits videos and the "Anatomy of a Vostok" thread saw me right.

I'm very happy with this mod.

Before:









After:


















Parts used:
-662 dial with blue Favinov lume
-Vostok hands with green Favinov lume
-Smooth bezel from Meranom
-Stainless steel crown from Meranom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marctibu

Last bezel from Dimitry arrived

cameringo_20170109_083831-01 by Marcos, en Flickr

cameringo_20170109_083949-01 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## Aidanm

Some more photos


----------



## saturnine

mariomart said:


> Decided to move my Komandirskie textured dial into a Titanium-nitride Komandirskie case and give it a "shark" Vostok bezel to complement the anchor and submarine on the dial. I think it works :-!
> 
> View attachment 10465426


I (& I imagine most of you) really like that crown & the sharper knurled edges as compared to the typical crown. I read in another thread that it may be the nickel crown underneath a steel cap we usually find. I find this a plausible theory as I have one myself & they are 2mm smaller in diameter & 2-3mm in depth. Also, the usual crown just looks like a cheap cap.

Does anyone have any insight to this or has anyone attempted to remove that cap? I can't imagine it would be an easy process.


----------



## marctibu

Another victim of the same Dmitry's bezel

cameringo_20170107_131741-01 by Marcos, en Flickr

cameringo_20170107_161429 by Marcos, en Flickr


----------



## Uros TSI

And Vostok glass caseback and metal movement ring.

RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## Racerke

marctibu said:


> Last bezel from Dimitry arrived
> 
> cameringo_20170109_083831-01 by Marcos, en Flickr
> 
> cameringo_20170109_083949-01 by Marcos, en Flickr


Nice bezel-case combination. ?
Where did you got the dial from?


----------



## marctibu

Racerke said:


> Nice bezel-case combination. ?
> Where did you got the dial from?


Thank you!! Dial is original SE

Sent from my Le X620 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim724

ThePossumKing said:


> Depends on the dial. Paddle hands look terrible on a Scuba Dude dial, IMHO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm still on the fence myself as to whether or not I should put the arrow hands back on. Sometimes I think they make the watch look too busy and sometimes I think they look great.


----------



## Ragna

This thread should be a sticky.

Keep those mods coming !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragna

toolonginexile said:


> View attachment 1882722


Great brushed bezel !! Where can i find those ?


----------



## Zany4

Took almost two months to get here because of the holidays, but my new 150 Blue Wave is put together. All Meranom bezel, strap, case back, and stainless crown. The dial tends to look like it's changing color in different lighting. Classic look and will probably wear regularly.


----------



## tokareva

Excellent job on that one Zany,wish I had ordered one of those bezels while they were still in stock, looks good.
Edit:Just checked and they are back in stock,will get one now.


----------



## Racerke

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.
I found this nice 'doxa' style dial for my amphibia.
Would it fit my date window?

If no, has someone found a dial like this without a date window?


----------



## saturnine

Racerke said:


> Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.
> I found this nice 'doxa' style dial for my amphibia.
> Would it fit my date window?
> 
> If no, has someone found a dial like this without a date window?


I believe generally the fitment is slightly off for the 2 digit days, ok for single digit. Have you looked at yobokies?


----------



## Racerke

Have seen at yobokies, but all the nice one's have also a date window.
Has someone a picture of a seiko dial on a vostok with window? Searched the net, but found nothing.


----------



## saturnine

Racerke said:


> Have seen at yobokies, but all the nice one's have also a date window.
> Has someone a picture of a seiko dial on a vostok with window? Searched the net, but found nothing.


I'm pretty sure I've seen pictures in this very thread, but they may not have been labeled as such. Go back and read it again. 

I have no idea if yobokies does custom orders, but it's worth asking, if the dial is that important.

Also, this is a good read about the man behind the myth:
http://uk.askmen.com/style/watches/harry-ng-interview-4.html


----------



## dmnc

saturnine said:


> I'm pretty sure I've seen pictures in this very thread, but they may not have been labeled as such. Go back and read it again.
> 
> I have no idea if yobokies does custom orders, but it's worth asking, if the dial is that important.
> 
> Also, this is a good read about the man behind the myth:
> http://uk.askmen.com/style/watches/harry-ng-interview-4.html


Yobokies will do custom dials but only with a minimum order of 30.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waitaminute

My Vostok "Rally Diver" inspired by Seiko Rally Diver.

Model 710448, bezel from Boris of Bay E, bezel insert from Dagaz, nato strap from cheapestnatostraps.


----------



## Sandro8086

Damn, I can't post links.

Does the 01k2 bezel on Meranom fit on the Komandirskie #21?


----------



## mariomart

Komandirskie K35 with Meranom SE stainless steel silver bezel and bond strap.


----------



## DocTone

I'm finished my second mod. Thought to modify the case a little bit. Same as last time I decided to take an older Dial. The new design .. mmh .. No .
Thanks to Igor for the great hands (and for the fine aftersales support). Bezel from Dave M.


----------



## Schlumpf

Yesterday i built this Amphibia from spare parts for my Dad, hope he will like it. As he never had an automatic watch before i thought it might be easier to start with a 2415


----------



## dmnc

Schlumpf said:


> Yesterday i built this Amphibia from spare parts for my Dad, hope he will like it. As he never had an automatic watch before i thought it might be easier to start with a 2415
> 
> View attachment 10683410


Lucky Dad. It's really clean and understated.

Good lume match between hands and dial too - that's especially difficult when pulling together spares.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

DocTone said:


> I'm finished my second mod. Thought to modify the case a little bit. Same as last time I decided to take an older Dial. The new design .. mmh .. No .
> Thanks to Igor for the great hands (and for the fine aftersales support). Bezel from Dave M.
> View attachment 10673818


What's the finish on the case? Kind of looks hammered and then polished.


----------



## DocTone

Arizone said:


> What's the finish on the case? Kind of looks hammered and then polished.


no ... is more simple like this. 
used the etching process by Iron chloride. Go to youtube and you find a lot of Tutorials .. simple but some learning requried .instantly a proper handling of chemicals


----------



## chirs1211

Schlumpf said:


> Yesterday i built this Amphibia from spare parts for my Dad, hope he will like it. As he never had an automatic watch before i thought it might be easier to start with a 2415
> 
> View attachment 10683410


That's a beauty, i'd buy that if Vostok made one like it 

Chris


----------



## mariomart




----------



## stork13

*Modded Amphibian SE 670454S*

My modded watch:

Watch: Amphibian SE 670454S from Meranom
Caseback wth big glass: from Meranom
Bezel: from saltua2014 Ebay
Bezel insert: from Dagaz
Hands: from favinov Ebay
Inser adhesive: dr.seikostain Ebay
Bracelet: from zhuioleistore Ebay


----------



## DerangedGoose

Can anyone comment on whether the black versions of the standard Amphibia hands are better than the chrome / polished versions? I find the originals to be awful, stamped with rough edges. From some pics, it seems the black ones get cleaned up in order to prep them for paint. I am really wanting an amphibia back in my collection but the SE editions I enjoy are out of stock and most of the originals have the awful arrow hands (and I tend to prefer no date models).

Aside from the question above, which of these would you guys go for? I like the classic 90 shape, but the bezel is really cheesy (despite its history). However, the 150 has a date on the dial and I prefer no date models...

090








150


----------



## ThePossumKing

Here's today's project

The dial came from Comrade schnurrp as a nice little extra in a trade. I put it on a vintage Soviet 2416b with some ETA hands and put it in a 110 case with Dr. Seikostain bezel and insert from Dagaz. I think I need to change the second hand to a red one though so it matches the stitching on the band


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

ThePossumKing said:


> Here's today's project
> 
> The dial came from Comrade schnurrp as a nice little extra in a trade. I put it on a vintage Soviet 2416b with some ETA hands and put it in a 110 case with Dr. Seikostain bezel and insert from Dagaz. I think I need to change the second hand to a red one though so it matches the stitching on the band
> View attachment 10726842


I'd find a black leather band with white stitching. Other than that, looks nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LZG

New Amphibia came today, changed out the stock bezel for a stainless Murphy fitted with a Dagaz insert and swapped the clunky band for a leather Nato.


----------



## marctibu

Awensome work case finish!!!!


----------



## marctibu

DocTone said:


> I'm finished my second mod. Thought to modify the case a little bit. Same as last time I decided to take an older Dial. The new design .. mmh .. No .
> Thanks to Igor for the great hands (and for the fine aftersales support). Bezel from Dave M.
> View attachment 10673818
> 
> View attachment 10673826


Awensome work o case!!!


----------



## linux.author




----------



## Spench

Hi Veberz
Where do you get the 24 hour hand?
Many thanks
Spench


----------



## ThePossumKing

Modded this transitional era Scuba Dude with some ETA MoD hands, a boris bezel with PO insert & transplanted it to a 110 case.
This dial has faded to an awesome smoke gray color and would look so much better with a OSC gunmetal gray insert, but they don't make a PO insert in gunmetal gray yet...


----------



## ThePossumKing

Modded this transitional era Scuba Dude with some ETA MoD hands, a boris bezel with PO insert & transplanted it to a 110 case.
This dial has faded to an awesome smoke gray color and would look so much better with a OSC gunmetal gray insert, but they don't make a PO insert in gunmetal gray yet o|

View attachment 10797722


----------



## saturnine

Yes, great dial. That insert works well in that combination.


----------



## slcbbrown

DerangedGoose said:


> Can anyone comment on whether the black versions of the standard Amphibia hands are better than the chrome / polished versions? I find the originals to be awful, stamped with rough edges. From some pics, it seems the black ones get cleaned up in order to prep them for paint. I am really wanting an amphibia back in my collection but the SE editions I enjoy are out of stock and most of the originals have the awful arrow hands (and I tend to prefer no date models).
> 
> Aside from the question above, which of these would you guys go for? I like the classic 90 shape, but the bezel is really cheesy (despite its history). However, the 150 has a date on the dial and I prefer no date models...
> 
> 090
> View attachment 10723778
> 
> 
> 150
> View attachment 10723818


I found that no date dial on a 710 case, after searching for weeks. I think it came from Shmek on eBay and wasn't extra expensive.


----------



## VWatchie

Ptolomeo74 said:


>


I just got myself a vintage Amphibian with a case like that and it looks a lot more 3D in reality than in any pictures I've seen. I really like your mod. Beautiful! What is the case number? Has this case type a "popular" name? Have you restored a vintage case or did you get it new and if so where? As for me please feel free to reply in Spanish if it's OK with any WUS rules (I'll use Google Translate). ¡Gracias!


----------



## saturnine

24 Hours said:


> I just got myself a vintage Amphibian with a case like that and it looks a lot more 3D in reality than in any pictures I've seen. I really like your mod. Beautiful! What is the case number? Has this case type a "popular" name? Have you restored a vintage case or did you get it new and if so where? As for me please feel free to reply in Spanish if it's OK with any WUS rules (I'll use Google Translate). ¡Gracias!


Since Matt_Bored is not here to enforce, allow me: _*Please post model & list of mods when you post a photo, it helps people (past?) present & future *_.

24h, that appears to be a bead blasted SE 650 with aftermarket bezel & Seiko insert. The 650 is a little larger all around, with 20mm lugs.
*650*:







*470/320*:









If yours has 18mm lugs, it is the vintage style, of which there are 2: the 470 has radial brushing on the case while the 320 is all polished.

Photo courtesy of Mariomart:


----------



## Jaysembhi

Here we go made 090660 into a 090652 racing vostok


----------



## VWatchie

So, here's my first "extensive" Amphibian mod (I feel so proud of myself! :-d)

* Amphibian Classic 090634 from Meranom
* Shark mesh from sonnenflasche.
* Amphibia Cosmounavt Caseback from Meranom.
* Amphibian Metal Movement Fixing Ring from Meranom
* Dial from asap31
* Black Date Wheel from Meranom
* Hour hand and minute hand from IgorIV (Thanks Igor, I love'em!)
* Bezel from arkustime
* Insert from DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

Can't really make up my mind whether I prefer the original Vostok bezel or the arkustime bezel/Dagaz Insert. Let me know what you think! Thanks!








Arkustime Bezel w/ Dagaz Insert








Original Vostok Bezel


----------



## taimurkhan

24 Hours said:


> So, here's my first "extensive" Amphibian mod (I feel so proud of myself! :-d)
> 
> Can't really make up my mind whether I prefer the original Vostok bezel or the arkustime bezel/Dagaz Insert. Let me know what you think! Thanks!


Beautiful mod!

The black bezel is good but the original looks better to me. Maybe you can use both, as the mood dictates.


----------



## saturnine

24 Hours said:


> So, here's my first "extensive" Amphibian mod (I feel so proud of myself! :-d)
> 
> * Amphibian Classic 090634 from Meranom
> * Shark mesh from sonnenflasche.
> * Amphibia Cosmounavt Caseback from Meranom.
> * Amphibian Metal Movement Fixing Ring from Meranom
> * Dial from asap31
> * Black Date Wheel from Meranom
> * Hour hand and minute hand from IgorIV (Thanks Igor, I love'em!)
> * Bezel from arkustime
> * Insert from DAGAZ WATCH LTD.
> 
> Can't really make up my mind whether I prefer the original Vostok bezel or the arkustime bezel/Dagaz Insert. Let me know what you think! Thanks!


The Tereshkova Amphibian has landed! Congratulations Comrade! No reason to use quotes around "extensive", as this is indeed a full overhaul.

I like the Dagaz insert configuration better, as I feel it fits the space theme better & takes it outside the typical "box" of a diver/Amphibian. That said, the original bezel allows more attention to be drawn to the dial.

The bold choice of those hands...well...that is your mic drop moment min vän.

We need a caseback photo as well. 

And I feel this is deserving of it's own thread to garner more praise.


----------



## VWatchie

saturnine said:


> The Tereshkova Amphibian has landed! Congratulations Comrade! No reason to use quotes around "extensive", as this is indeed a full overhaul.
> 
> I like the Dagaz insert configuration better, as I feel it fits the space theme better & takes it outside the typical "box" of a diver/Amphibian. That said, the original bezel allows more attention to be drawn to the dial.
> 
> The bold choice of those hands...well...that is your mic drop moment min vän.
> 
> We need a caseback photo as well.
> 
> And I feel this is deserving of it's own thread to garner more praise.


Thank you very much! All of you comrades!

Yes I agree, both configurations have their advantages! I was surprised though to see how much I actually liked the original bezel (and it looks even better in real life/3D) as I was positively sure I was going to ditch it.

I just love those hands which surpassed my expectations and I feel they go perfectly with the "space theme". I was curious to see what it would look like with these Favinov hands, but... no, well maybe later.

A thread of its own with plenty of pictures (including the Yuri Gagarin case back, the metal fixing ring, the "golden" reversing wheels, etc.) with a восток rocket in the background. Yes, It's worth thinking about! ;-)

BTW, you do realize that without your support and suggestions this watch would very likely have looked quite different and not so good! So a very warm thank you saturnine!


----------



## kakefe

My latest mod... make it for my overseas travel in order to check 2 timezones.... nothing from 3 rd party..combination of 
Komandirski 35 case 
670se dial hands and movement
150se bezel ( brushed)
and one of my amphibian classic bracelet ( brushed)which i had spent most of my time to resize it.










instagram @watchcolony


----------



## saturnine

24 Hours said:


> Thank you very much! All of you comrades!
> 
> Yes I agree, both configurations have their advantages! I was surprised though to see how much I actually liked the original bezel (and it looks even better in real life/3D) as I was positively sure I was going to ditch it.
> 
> I just love those hands which surpassed my expectations and I feel they go perfectly with the "space theme". I was curious to see what it would look like with these Favinov hands, but... no, well maybe later.
> 
> A thread of its own with plenty of pictures (including the Yuri Gagarin case back, the metal fixing ring, the "golden" reversing wheels, etc.) with a восток rocket in the background. Yes, It's worth thinking about! ;-)
> 
> BTW, you do realize that without your support and suggestions this watch would very likely have looked quite different and not so good! So a very warm thank you saturnine!


I feel Igor should retire those hands, as I can't imagine they will ever be used to better effect.

Thank you 24h, it was a pleasure to be involved.


----------



## Racerke

Today did another small mod, a ss crown from meranom.


----------



## VWatchie

I can really recommend the stainless crown from Meranom. Especially for mechanical (non-automatic) movements as it makes winding palpably more comfortable, easy, and efficient.


----------



## jetcash

Racerke said:


> Today did another small mod, a ss crown from meranom.


Subtle, but slick.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aidanm

24 Hours said:


> I can really recommend the stainless crown from Meranom. Especially for mechanical (non-automatic) movements as it makes winding palpably more comfortable, easy, and efficient.


Good to know. I have one on my 420 with 2416 but I'm currently working with Favinov on a custom 420 with 2409/2414. I'll have to order in another Meranom crown in that case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967

24 Hours said:


> So, here's my first "extensive" Amphibian mod (I feel so proud of myself! :-d)
> 
> * Amphibian Classic 090634 from Meranom
> * Shark mesh from sonnenflasche.
> * Amphibia Cosmounavt Caseback from Meranom.
> * Amphibian Metal Movement Fixing Ring from Meranom
> * Dial from asap31
> * Black Date Wheel from Meranom
> * Hour hand and minute hand from IgorIV (Thanks Igor, I love'em!)
> * Bezel from arkustime
> * Insert from DAGAZ WATCH LTD.
> 
> Can't really make up my mind whether I prefer the original Vostok bezel or the arkustime bezel/Dagaz Insert. Let me know what you think! Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 10828314
> 
> Arkustime Bezel w/ Dagaz Insert
> 
> View attachment 10828338
> 
> Original Vostok Bezel


Very cool mod! As much as I like the stock bezel, the Dagaz looks extra hot with your dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VWatchie

saturnine said:


> Since Matt_Bored is not here to enforce, allow me: _*Please post model & list of mods when you post a photo, it helps people (past?) present & future *_.
> 
> 24h, that appears to be a bead blasted SE 650 with aftermarket bezel & Seiko insert. The 650 is a little larger all around, with 20mm lugs.
> *650*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *470/320*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If yours has 18mm lugs, it is the vintage style, of which there are 2: the 470 has radial brushing on the case while the 320 is all polished.
> 
> Photo courtesy of Mariomart:


Thank you very much for this very precise and illustrated answer (I've saved the link for future use), and the links led to an abundance of other very interesting info (like 2414A service, etc.) So, I've now been able to determine that my first (and only) vintage amphibian is in a 320 case!


----------



## Arvac

First mod for 2017: *710282*. Very happy with it 









©


----------



## Racerke

Arvac said:


> First mod for 2017: *710282*. Very happy with it
> 
> View attachment 10851546
> 
> 
> ©


Beautiful one 👌


----------



## DocTone

Basically nothing exciting ...
Played a little bit with new combinations ....
I guess to found now the solution for the homeless original SE Mod ( the case with 18' lugs is senseless). And so
the blue Mod had to move to the 090 Mod ( shown before as well )


----------



## Ragna

Arvac said:


> First mod for 2017: *710282*. Very happy with it
> 
> View attachment 10851546


Vostok Hulk


----------



## jetcash

Arvac said:


> First mod for 2017: *710282*. Very happy with it
> 
> View attachment 10851546
> 
> 
> ©


Nice kicks!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose

More pictures with ceramic bezels!


----------



## CVega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

Arvac said:


> First mod for 2017: *710282*. Very happy with it
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10851546&d=1486923110"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> ©


There is every reason to be happy with it.

I have to ask, where are the bezel and the insert from? If you don't mind me making a blatant copy.


----------



## Uros TSI

Mod project started. Sandblasted 470 case.









RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## Arvac

Rimmed762 said:


> There is every reason to be happy with it.
> 
> I have to ask, where are the bezel and the insert from? If you don't mind me making a blatant copy.


Thanks!

*Model info:*

Amphibian Classic 710 case / 272 dial

*Modding parts links:*

Stainless Steel Brushed Bezel: Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc.

Ceramic Insert: Carving 38mm Green Ceramic Bezel Insert Fit 40mm Parnis Sub Watch | eBay

Stainless Steel Crown: https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cl...rown-for-vostok-amphibian-71-42-96-cases.html

*Bracelet info:*

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-metal-band-for-vostok-amphibia-22-mm-for-710-case-only.htmlYou have to find a white second hand too.


----------



## taimurkhan

Arvac said:


> First mod for 2017: *710282*. Very happy with it
> 
> View attachment 10851546
> 
> 
> ©


Beautiful mod! Is this dial still available at meranom or elsewhere? And also, can you please tell us where the bezel and insert are from? Thanks!


----------



## Arvac

taimurkhan said:


> Beautiful mod! Is this dial still available at meranom or elsewhere? And also, can you please tell us where the bezel and insert are from? Thanks!


Thanks! See the links above. I purchased this dial a couple of months ago from Meranom. I believe it is still available.

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-cla...atch-dial.html (note the dial number).


----------



## Rimmed762

Thank you for sharing. Your mod proves that good taste overcomes bling any day.


----------



## desmondjenson

Question from an aspiring modder: how compatible are all of the varieties of Vostok movements and cases, vintage to modern? Specifically, can a 2209 movement be put into cases other than the vintage tonneau or swivel lug cases? I’m open to vintage or modern cases.

I understand that movements are held in place by a fixing ring (used to be metal and now it’s plastic) but I’m not seeing rings of varying sizes from any sellers; there seems to be only one. That leads me to believe that most (all?) Vostok movements have the same outside dimension so they can be put into any case. If this is true them I’m assuming that the crown and stem should also be pretty much interchangeable. Is this totally wrong?

The back story is that I love the “sector” dial and I also love seeing CCCP when I look down at my watch so I want a soviet era Vostok with the sector dial. From my limited research, it looks like the sector was only ever put in the tonneau case and watches with the tonneau case had a 2209 movment. Thus, the sector seems to have only ever been installed on a 2209 movement. From what I can tell, the 2209 was only ever installed in the tonneau case and the swivel lug case. Neither of these cases is really to my liking. Sorry tonneau fans.

So, the two options are to do a dial swap or put the movement in a different case. I’ve sort of ruled out a dial swap because I have a personal bias against having the dial say 18 jewels and the movement underneath not matching that. The only other 18 jewel movements I’ve been able to find are the 2234 and the 2214 both seem to be from very old Komandirskies. I’m not sure if these are compatible with an Amphibia case. I’m also thinking that a dial swap is way beyond my capabilities at this point. I’m not even sure that I could put a movement into a different case but that is at least one fewer steps than the dial swap.

I should note that I did read the buying/modding guide thread (which is incredibly helpful) but I don’t see anything about compatibility of vintage/new parts. I also searched all around the forum and couldn’t find anything else to help me answer this question.

So, can I put a 2209 into a different case? If so, which one(s)? What do I need to know and what parts would I need to acquire?


----------



## desmondjenson

Question from an aspiring modder: how compatible are all of the varieties of Vostok movements and cases, vintage to modern? Specifically, can a 2209 movement be put into cases other than the vintage tonneau or swivel lug cases? I’m open to vintage or modern cases.

I understand that movements are held in place by a fixing ring (used to be metal and now it’s plastic) but I’m not seeing rings of varying sizes from any sellers; there seems to be only one. That leads me to believe that most (all?) Vostok movements have the same outside dimension so they can be put into any case. If this is true them I’m assuming that the crown and stem should also be pretty much interchangeable. Is this totally wrong?

The back story is that I love the “sector” dial and I also love seeing CCCP when I look down at my watch so I want a soviet era Vostok with the sector dial. From my limited research, it looks like the sector was only ever put in the tonneau case and watches with the tonneau case had a 2209 movment. Thus, the sector seems to have only ever been installed on a 2209 movement. From what I can tell, the 2209 was only ever installed in the tonneau case and the swivel lug case. Neither of these cases is really to my liking. Sorry tonneau fans.

So, the two options are to do a dial swap or put the movement in a different case. I’ve sort of ruled out a dial swap because I have a personal bias against having the dial say 18 jewels and the movement underneath not matching that. The only other 18 jewel movements I’ve been able to find are the 2234 and the 2214 both seem to be from very old Komandirskies. I’m not sure if these are compatible with an Amphibia case. I’m also thinking that a dial swap is way beyond my capabilities at this point. I’m not even sure that I could put a movement into a different case but that is at least one fewer steps than the dial swap.

I should note that I did read the buying/modding guide thread (which is incredibly helpful) but I don’t see anything about compatibility of vintage/new parts. I also searched all around the forum and couldn’t find anything else to help me answer this question.

So, can I put a 2209 into a different case? If so, which one(s)? What do I need to know and what parts would I need to acquire?


----------



## Rimmed762

Older Amphibias were equipped with 2209s. So, yes you can. You need a movement holder of 2209 Amphibia and it will just drop in. All Amphibia movement rings will fit into every Amphibia case.

Atleast 420 and 710 cases have same length of stem than older Amphibias so that is pretty easy. For larger cases (09,10,11) you might have to improvise or contact a watchmaker. There are many choices around.


----------



## saturnine

desmondjenson said:


> ...So, can I put a 2209 into a different case? If so, which one(s)? What do I need to know and what parts would I need to acquire?


I cannot explicitly confirm, but I believe the 2209 movement with its proper movement spacer should fit in any Vostok Amphibian case. Except for a few outliers, vintage & new parts are interchangeable. Some cases are wider than others however, so there is a shorter stem for the 420, 710, 470/320, 960 (& 119 I believe) cases & a longer stem for the 090, 100, 110 cases. Dials, hands & bezels are fully interchangeable between even Komandirskies & Amphibians, new & old, _except _for the new SE Vostoks.

You will want to use the shallower caseback from the 119/tonneau on whatever new case you choose instead of the deeper caseback from a modern automatic (if chosen).

To swap a movement, all you will need is a jaxa style case opener. This may be of use if you have any troubles with opening the caseback. More info on swapping movements.

To swap dials, you will need a (preferably not <$10 ebay) set of screwdrivers, hand levers, & a hand setting tool.


----------



## desmondjenson

This is exactly the information that I needed and these are the answers that I was hoping for. Thank you so much! You all are the best.


----------



## DerangedGoose

Does anyone have any pictures of the new skinny bezels mounted on an 090 case? I am debating ordering one but the flat portion of the case that is under the bezel seems to be sized for the old bezel, and I am wondering if using a skinny bezel will give the case a strange "stepped" appearance.


----------



## ThePossumKing

desmondjenson said:


> Question from an aspiring modder: how compatible are all of the varieties of Vostok movements and cases, vintage to modern? Specifically, can a 2209 movement be put into cases other than the vintage tonneau or swivel lug cases? I'm open to vintage or modern cases.
> 
> I understand that movements are held in place by a fixing ring (used to be metal and now it's plastic) but I'm not seeing rings of varying sizes from any sellers; there seems to be only one. That leads me to believe that most (all?) Vostok movements have the same outside dimension so they can be put into any case. If this is true them I'm assuming that the crown and stem should also be pretty much interchangeable. Is this totally wrong?
> 
> The back story is that I love the "sector" dial and I also love seeing CCCP when I look down at my watch so I want a soviet era Vostok with the sector dial. From my limited research, it looks like the sector was only ever put in the tonneau case and watches with the tonneau case had a 2209 movment. Thus, the sector seems to have only ever been installed on a 2209 movement. From what I can tell, the 2209 was only ever installed in the tonneau case and the swivel lug case. Neither of these cases is really to my liking. Sorry tonneau fans.
> 
> So, the two options are to do a dial swap or put the movement in a different case. I've sort of ruled out a dial swap because I have a personal bias against having the dial say 18 jewels and the movement underneath not matching that. The only other 18 jewel movements I've been able to find are the 2234 and the 2214 both seem to be from very old Komandirskies. I'm not sure if these are compatible with an Amphibia case. I'm also thinking that a dial swap is way beyond my capabilities at this point. I'm not even sure that I could put a movement into a different case but that is at least one fewer steps than the dial swap.
> 
> I should note that I did read the buying/modding guide thread (which is incredibly helpful) but I don't see anything about compatibility of vintage/new parts. I also searched all around the forum and couldn't find anything else to help me answer this question.
> 
> So, can I put a 2209 into a different case? If so, which one(s)? What do I need to know and what parts would I need to acquire?


2209s will fit into newer cases with the proper movement ring, but the problem comes with the stem/crown. The stem/crown on newer cases will not work properly with the 2209, due to the differing size of the movement. I have tried to put a 2209 into a 110 case, using the 110's stem and it will not engage the threads of the tube. It might be possible to use a shorter stem, like one from a 420 or 710 case, but I didn't go that far into it. Also, a dial from a 22xx will not fit a 24xx movement because of the position of the dial feet, unless you remove them and use dial dots, which I have done on numerous dials.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cafe Latte

Building (planning stage now) my ultimate amphibia, so far I am thinking 710 case, not yet sure which dial, SS crown of course and bezel to match dial. My question is replacing hands on 2416 do I need to support the leaf spring thingy at the back replacing the second hand? Or will the rotor do the supporting?
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Arizone

Cafe Latte said:


> Building (planning stage now) my ultimate amphibia, so far I am thinking 710 case, not yet sure which dial, SS crown of course and bezel to match dial. My question is replacing hands on 2416 do I need to support the leaf spring thingy at the back replacing the second hand? Or will the rotor do the supporting?
> Cheers
> Chris


It can help but you should be okay. Give it a few bumps upside down to see if it falls out.


----------



## Cafe Latte

Arizone said:


> It can help but you should be okay. Give it a few bumps upside down to see if it falls out.


Thanks, now I need to decide which hands, paddle or arrow 
Not sure about the paddle hands, not totally sold on them, I get they have more lume, but hmm I dont know..
Chris


----------



## kakefe

my latest mod.. hope you like it like i do ... 
420 case
659 dial
igor hands
meranom crown
meranom bracelet
se bezel meranom 









instagram @watchcolony


----------



## saturnine

ThePossumKing said:


> 2209s will fit into newer cases with the proper movement ring, but the problem comes with the stem/crown. The stem/crown on newer cases will not work properly with the 2209, due to the differing size of the movement. I have tried to put a 2209 into a 110 case, using the 110's stem and it will not engage the threads of the tube. *It might be possible to use a shorter stem, like one from a 420 or 710 case*, but I didn't go that far into it. Also, a dial from a 22xx will not fit a 24xx movement because of the position of the dial feet, unless you remove them and use dial dots, which I have done on numerous dials.


I can try that this weekend with my 119 case. Does the stem from a 2209 movement not engage properly in the narrower 420/470/710, etc. cases? I can try this as well.

@desmondjenson, my apologies for providing some incorrect information.

Also, not all bezels work with all cases, there can be some interference with the crown from the wider bezels.


----------



## Lord Dunsany

Just added this bezel from Bandukh on eBay. Vintage 119 tonneau Amphibia:











ThePossumKing said:


> I'm going to call this a 'reclamation' mod. Giving this poor aged dial and beat up bezel a new lease on life is the least I can do. I will probably replace the bezel when I find a vintage one in better condition, but it will do for now
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

saturnine said:


> I can try that this weekend with my 119 case. Does the stem from a 2209 movement not engage properly in the narrower 420/470/710, etc. cases? I can try this as well.
> 
> @desmondjenson, my apologies for providing some incorrect information.
> 
> Also, not all bezels work with all cases, there can be some interference with the crown from the wider bezels.


119 stem will work on 420 and also on 710. And vice versa.
22-series and 24-series have different stems which are not interchangeable.

If you need a longer stem (090,100 or 110 cases) you need to ask from watchmaker. Favinov atleast had long stems for 22-series which might work when cut to length and equipped with proper crown. But I am not sure.


----------



## Rimmed762

I needed 119 for another build and this was temporary solution.
2209 with movement ring (2209+119) and stem (2209+119) transplanted onto 420-case.


----------



## Rimmed762

Same watch in original case after Favinovs treatment. Now it is ready.


----------



## desmondjenson

Rimmed762 said:


> I needed 119 for another build and this was temporary solution.
> 2209 with movement ring (2209+119) and stem (2209+119) transplanted onto 420-case.


Again, you all have my thanks for your knowledge and your willingness to share your knowledge with me.

This is exactly what I'm hoping to do. So the answer to my question is that I can take the movement, movement holder, and stem/crown from a vintage 2209 tonneau and plop it right into the modern 420 case. I definitely like the 420 a lot more than the tonneau so I could be happy with that but just to keep my options open, does it seem likely that any of the other new cases would work in the same way?

I'm looking at Meranom's diagram of the case sizes and the 420 is the narrowest case but I'm also noticing that the 420 seems to share the same stem/crown with the 710 and 960 cases, at least he sells one stem/crown with all three cases listed. That makes me think that the stem/crown should land in the same spot in all three cases so if the 2209 works in the 420, it should work in the 710 and the 960 as well? Is that an incorrect conclusion?


----------



## Rimmed762

Yes 420, 710, 960, 119, 320 and 470 have the same stem. 

Casebacks are all interchangeable.

Just go ahead, you are not doing anything that can't be undone If you don't like the results.


----------



## Rimmed762

With casebacks, I suggest that you use caseback of your 119. Thinner and nicer with manual movement.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

shark bezel and blue planet ocean insert from dr seikostan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone

Hello, 
modified a 710 by etching the case and a komandierskie bezel. Good to see that colour of Dial and hands are matching perfectly.


----------



## Derek N

Just took a look at some of my Amphibia mods laying about, and because I was bored decided to destro this one:


----------



## Aidanm

Looking for some advice. Am planning a custom watch with Favinov which will be a 420 case with 2409 inside. I've managed to source a Soviet era flat caseback from eBay.









I want this watch to be an everyday wear including swimming. I'm curious as to whether using an old caseback with new case and gaskets could compromise the water resistance?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wadewadewade

Might as well jump in on here with my first post - had a few Vostoks/Russian watches (currently down to 2 from a high of 6), this one is slightly modified (bezel/insert, strap, caseback) and this one gets the most wrist time. I know the lume pip is missing from the insert - that's because I dropped it face down after going through airport security, which also broke the rotor! Luckily I had the see-through caseback so could figure out the problem easily and it was fixed swiftly enough when I got home...


----------



## saturnine

Aidanm said:


> Looking for some advice. Am planning a custom watch with Favinov which will be a 420 case with 2409 inside. I've managed to source a Soviet era flat caseback from eBay.
> 
> I want this watch to be an everyday wear including swimming. I'm curious as to whether using an old caseback with new case and gaskets could compromise the water resistance?


Not unless the caseback is warped or rusted... Just ensure it's clean & free of gunk/debris where it meets the gasket - & where the screwdown ring meets as well. If there is crud on it, a brass brush will make quick work of it.


----------



## Rudakovski

On right: Am-diver bezel, Vostok Partner dial, what i think are old Kremlevskie hands, seikostain gold movement spacer/holder, meranom glided oscillator weight. To be changed: black second hand, Black date wheel if i get a 0,4mm screwdriver and strap/bracelet which is still undecided
On left Am-diver 24 hour bezel, Seikostain red caseback. might change the dial to a 650 radio room and favinov paddle hands.


----------



## jzzdc

Very cool - I'd be nervous replacing a crystal myself, but nice job!


----------



## dmnc

Rudakovski said:


> View attachment 10951538
> 
> On right: Am-diver bezel, Vostok Partner dial, what i think are old Kremlevskie hands, seikostain gold movement spacer/holder, meranom glided oscillator weight. To be changed: black second hand, Black date wheel if i get a 0,4mm screwdriver and strap/bracelet which is still undecided
> On left Am-diver 24 hour bezel, Seikostain red caseback. might change the dial to a 650 radio room and favinov paddle hands.


Have you thought about trying the gilt tension ring from Meranom too? It could look really good on this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudakovski

For the crystal? yeah, i even have a new one sitting and waiting to be used, however i do not have a crystal press and i don't know if i want to try without one. I may give it a try next time i open the watch up.


----------



## Arizone

I didn't have anywhere better to stick this lovely window so on it went.


----------



## DerangedGoose

You ditched the paddle hands? Madness!


----------



## ipolit

Recently aquired an amphibia and decided to make some changes. A new dial and hands, and also a bronze bezel.
Before








and after









today on nato


----------



## waitaminute

*Group Shot*

Group Shot.


----------



## Stereotype

*Re: Group Shot*



waitaminute said:


> Group Shot.
> View attachment 10968322


I'd swap the Martini Nato to the Blue face and the White/Orange to the left hand one and see what it looks like?


----------



## Uros TSI

@ipolit and @waitaminute, others too, where can I find these cool natos? 

RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## 12000peak

Replaced with paddle hands


----------



## linux.author

having fun on the sunny and warm Gulf of Mexico:









willie


----------



## Arvac

Playing with a 020 case


----------



## waitaminute

Uros TSI said:


> @ipolit and @waitaminute, others too, where can I find these cool natos?
> 
> RN3 Pro via TT


I'm happy with the price, quality, range and service from cheapestnatostraps.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Boom. Nailed it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI

waitaminute said:


> I'm happy with the price, quality, range and service from cheapestnatostraps.


I always bought cheapest chinese ones but few days ago I ordered first time one nato and one perlon from CNS.

Thank you!

RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## Arizone

ThePossumKing said:


> Boom. Nailed it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How very interesting...


----------



## 103ssv

Just finished this one.
All parts original Vostok/Meranom except the hands, these are from Favinov.


----------



## DocTone

Back to the 70' by 090 case , DM-bezel, and hands by Igor ( painetd and relumend by me ), stock second hand shortend and painted.
A russian Touch and Feeling of "helmet style watches " ... I like


----------



## taimurkhan

DocTone said:


> Back to the 70' by 090 case , DM-bezel, and hands by Igor ( painetd and relumend by me ), stock second hand shortend and painted.
> A russian Touch and Feeling of "helmet style watches " ... I like


Excellent mod!

I would like to get this dial. Is it available somewhere?


----------



## DocTone

taimurkhan said:


> Excellent mod!
> 
> I would like to get this dial. Is it available somewhere?


Thx ! 
Have a look in the Store of Ebay seller " asap31 " ..another I couldn't found ( except some old ..used stuff )


----------



## Stereotype

Latest.....always wanted to do a Radio Room Mod......Here it is!

Bezel, case-back, movement ring Dr Seikostain. Insert DAGAZ. Hands (all) Favinov. Crown Meranom. Nato WatchGecko.


----------



## Stereotype

Another latest!

090 with new face (not seen this one before?). Hands (all) Favinov. Bezel AM. Strap Fluco Aviator. Movement ring DR Seikostain. Case back and case back ring on order.


----------



## jetcash

ThePossumKing said:


> Boom. Nailed it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arvac

Stereotype said:


> Latest.....always wanted to do a Radio Room Mod......Here it is!
> 
> Bezel, case-back, movement ring Dr Seikostain. Insert DAGAZ. Hands (all) Favinov. Crown Meranom. Nato WatchGecko.
> 
> View attachment 10995634



View attachment 10995706


*Bravo!*


----------



## DocTone

Stereotype said:


> Another latest!
> 
> 090 with new face (not seen this one before


Looks great , show us a wristshot please


----------



## jagr

103ssv said:


> Just finished this one.
> All parts original Vostok/Meranom except the hands, these are from Favinov.
> 
> View attachment 10991546


 This one is awesome.


----------



## Stereotype

DocTone said:


> Looks great , show us a wristshot please


----------



## bandukh

420XXX mod with my production bezel and silicone strap + vintage Vostok Partner seconds hand.


----------



## BevoWatch

_Early morning exchange.
Started with this...

*Vostok Amphibia 420335*









Hmmm, looks like more snow came down last night. Yeah...









To keep the Vostok Mod theme going, I switched to this slightly warmer timepiece...

*Vostok Amphibia 420662*









Not a bad exchange...

















Have a terrific Thursday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## ronnypudding

Question:

Has anybody done a poor man's GMT mod? I.e., using a 12 or 24 hr bezel insert and installing a "slave" hour hand? Presumably it would need to be bent a bit to fit under the minute hand, but one could see how this might work.

Regards
Joe


----------



## saturnine

I was reminded of this today. If any of you have trouble scratching the case, bezel or even crystal with a caseknife when removing bezels (like I do), your problem is solved.

PIXNOR Watch Opener Tool Case Opener Pry Type Repair Tools. This is especially useful on the smooth bezels which fit very flush against the case. Of course, it opens snap on casebacks better as well & is far less likely to gouge the movement. After using it, a case knife feels like using a pipe wrench when the job requires a 4mm wrench.


----------



## Tarquin

saturnine said:


> I was reminded of this today. If any of you have trouble scratching the case, bezel or even crystal with a caseknife when removing bezels (like I do), your problem is solved.
> 
> PIXNOR Watch Opener Tool Case Opener Pry Type Repair Tools. This is especially useful on the smooth bezels which fit very flush against the case. Of course, it opens snap on casebacks better as well & is far less likely to gouge the movement. After using it, a case knife feels like using a pipe wrench when the job requires a 4mm wrench.


Brilliant.........thanks!

Only 5 minutes ago I'd resolved to find a better tool for removing the more snug fitting bezels........hey presto........WUS has the answer!


----------



## saturnine

Tarquin said:


> Brilliant.........thanks!
> 
> Only 5 minutes ago I'd resolved to find a better tool for removing the more snug fitting bezels........hey presto........WUS has the answer!


You're most welcome.

Here is a cheaper version if you prefer:
Watch Back Case Cover Remover Removal Battery Opener Pry Lever Snap Repair Tool | eBay

But I can vouch for the Pixnor having a thin, sharp (but not too sharp) edge.

And this was pointed out to me, which doesn't use the case as a fulcrum so may be an even better option, but twice the cost.
Watch Snap Back Case Opener Remover Removal Repair Tool | eBay


----------



## little_w

My duo. I must admit the 090 case does not make it on my wrist too often. 710 is just way better fit for me.


----------



## little_w

marctibu said:


> Last bezel from Dimitry arrived


I have searched and searched and cannot find this bezel anywhere. Where from? What Dimitry? The Meranom Dimitry? This bezel looks very, very good!


----------



## marctibu

little_w said:


> I have searched and searched and cannot find this bezel anywhere. Where from? What Dimitry? The Meranom Dimitry? This bezel looks very, very good!


Dmitry or Pers184 is a private seller. Search on ebay by pers184

Sent from my Le X620 using Tapatalk


----------



## little_w

That was quick. Thank you! Found him. He does not have these bezels listed at the moment but I will follow the seller.


----------



## saturnine

little_w said:


> That was quick. Thank you! Found him. He does not have these bezels listed at the moment but I will follow the seller.


He is also a member here, look him up to see his albums. Ton of options. Pm him what you want. Just don't be in a hurry...


----------



## mauzer67




----------



## DocTone

Hello , 
by some lucky things an idea came from my backhead to the reality 
090 case ...yeah I love it........green old style Dial , custom bezel by Dimitri .... Hand Set from a SE mod
Russian answer to "Hulk" style. ..

Yeeah .....this Dial is such a beauty.......never thought that a green dial could touch me


----------



## bobski

DocTone said:


> Hello ,
> by some lucky things an idea came from my backhead to the reality
> 090 case ...yeah I love it........green old style Dial , custom bezel by Dimitri .... Hand Set from a SE mod
> Russian answer to "Hulk" style. ..
> 
> Yeeah .....this Dial is such a beauty.......never thought that a green dial could touch me
> View attachment 11063618
> 
> View attachment 11063642
> 
> View attachment 11063658
> 
> View attachment 11063666


Wow what a mod. That's gorgeous! Put it in a brushed 710 case (just personal choice) and I would happily take it off your hands!

And that green dial is killing me!


----------



## kakefe

DocTone said:


> Hello ,
> by some lucky things an idea came from my backhead to the reality
> 090 case ...yeah I love it........green old style Dial , custom bezel by Dimitri .... Hand Set from a SE mod
> Russian answer to "Hulk" style. ..
> 
> Yeeah .....this Dial is such a beauty.......never thought that a green dial could touch me
> View attachment 11063618


can i ask the source of dial that I m also looking for ?

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## DocTone

Gentlemen 
Thx for kinds words ...
The hands ..were from a SE Mod (sold out) I shown posts before...... But I guess Igor have similar (ok, have to be painted ).....

You can buy the Dial still for some Bucks at the Ebay seller elenwatch2013


----------



## little_w

Not a mod, really. Just a new mesh. I am just killing time, waiting for my Blue Scuba dial.


----------



## ipolit




----------



## kakefe

DocTone said:


> Gentlemen
> Thx for kinds words ...
> The hands ..were from a SE Mod (sold out) I shown posts before...... But I guess Igor have similar (ok, have to be painted ).....
> 
> You can buy the Dial still for some Bucks at the Ebay seller elenwatch2013


thanks for the information ... one more Q if you wont bother... As far as i know these green dials feet are not suitable for 24 movements ?if so we have to cut the dial feet and stick it to movement without feet .. can you pls confirm ?

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## Stereotype




----------



## DocTone

kakefe said:


> thanks for the information ... one more Q if you wont bother... As far as i know these green dials feet are not suitable for 24 movements ?if so we have to cut the dial feet and stick it to movement without feet .. can you pls confirm ?
> 
> instagram @watchcolony


Yes , confirmed .
But not really a showstopper ... isn't it  ?, and use dial dot and/or thin double glued tape to fix the dial ....


----------



## kakefe

DocTone said:


> Yes , confirmed .
> But not really a showstopper ... isn't it  ?, and use dial dot and/or thin double glued tape to fix the dial ....


yep but in my first experience I ruined the dial while trying the cut the dial feet  . thats why i m little bit stressed cause my dials are on the way...

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## Rimmed762

Very subtle mod.

You can see the modding when the lights go out. Dial by Favinov.


----------



## sonics

Simple bezel swap

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stereotype




----------



## Sachstorpedo




----------



## ThePossumKing

Just waiting on a two-tone band


----------



## DocTone

kakefe said:


> yep but in my first experience I ruined the dial while trying the cut the dial feet  . thats why i m little bit stressed cause my dials are on the way...
> instagram @watchcolony


I using fo this a Dremel with a thin cutting wheel.......ritsch ratsch ...


----------



## waitaminute

On a Seiko Z22 strap. A rugged strap for a rugged watch.


----------



## fliegerchrono

Just got a Amphibia 420 Scuba dude with the old style Blue sunburst dial like the one in the picture. Thinking of putting on another bezel and a rubber strap. Does anyone know a good 18mm rubber strap that fits snugly to the case a bit like a Rubber-B strap for Rolex?

Another option is to buy a 710 case and modding, new bezel and a rubber strap....


----------



## little_w

OK, my package was delivered. (bought 24th February, delivered 10th March). Dmitry is reliable and great, as always. So, I am looking like this (for like 10 minutes already). Oh, and the bezel is from Meranom, too. Great quality and the best 3rd party bezel I've got!


----------



## BevoWatch

_Mid day switch
It's a fun colorful watch to start the day.

*Timex Mod*









I miss the sweep though so I switched to an auto. This auto is still a bonafide F71. 
As a matter of fact, it still cost me less to put this watch together than the Timex Mod.

*Vostok Amphibia*








I like it.
Have a fantastic Friday everyone.
Don't forget to set your watch an hour ahead this weekend(DST). Spring forward, fall back.
b-)​_


----------



## kakefe

i tried new meranom bezel on my RR mode ..it s a bit tight and hardly rotate on 110 case ... maybe because of the bezel wire









instagram @watchcolony


----------



## Arizone

kakefe said:


> i tried new meranom bezel on my RR mode ..it s a bit tight and hardly rotate on 110 case ... maybe because of the bezel wire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram @watchcolony


Aren't those only for the 020 case? Well it's interesting to know they do fit somewhat.


----------



## Bauta

Arizone said:


> Aren't those only for the 020 case? Well it's interesting to know they do fit somewhat.


From Meranom:

"Fits to 020, 350, 670, 650, 090, 100, 110 cases."


----------



## little_w

BevoWatch said:


> _*Vostok Amphibia*​_


I really like this combination. Is it 100662? That is not original strap, is it? Great fit. (I recognise the Black Mariner Bezel, got one myself... great bezel insert)


----------



## hseldon

First Amphibia mod.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stereotype

We should maybe start a new thread specifically for the 'Radio Room'

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## TimeAndTheRiver

Love the blue on this dial compared to my blue scuba dude which has more of a greenish tint. Silver grey GMT insert (looks only) on a Boris bezel. I am currently sizing the mesh strap so have it on a flimsy Vostok bracelet at the moment.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aidanm

Bits and pieces mod with spare parts.

Used 119 case from eBay
2416B
Favinov lumed dial and hands
Bezel from 420 case
Meranom stainless steel crown
New Amphibia caseback to accommodate the automatic movement
Meranom mesh
New caseback gasket

Nice to see it's still water resistant with my limited testing so far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

Swapping things so I have these available. Hand painted by myself so far from perfect but still functional. Anyone interested in them?


----------



## linux.author

having fun on a sunny, but chilly (for us) day:









orange scuba dude moved from a 420 to 710 case, 007-type bezel, black ion-plated stainless band - works for me!

willie
on the cooling Gulf of Mexico


----------



## linux.author

more fun today - took a 710 transplant movement, now residing in a 420 case, and added a plain bezel:









willie
on the sunny, but very chilly Gulf of Mexico


----------



## DerangedGoose

Does anyone own this sandblasted bezel? I have been considering a matte case 090 series, but I have been put off by the lack of bezels that match the matte finish, until I found this one:

NEW! BEZEL TO VOSTOK Vostok Amphibian watches without insert / "circle-2" | eBay


----------



## no-fi

I've never had a white dial diver or a Pepsi bezel insert, so I ticked both boxes with this easy mod (straight bezel swap):

















I'm not convinced I'll wear the result often enough to justify owning, so this is a mod-and-flip-in-one-day watch for me.

I also made this simple mod (another straight bezel swap):

























This is the second time I've done this - first time with a 710 case, which never looked quite right on my wrist. I'm much happier withe the results with the 420. This one's a keeper.


----------



## linux.author

i like the plain white dial with the 'diet Pepsi' bezel - nice and clean look! nice work!

willie
just back from a swim (w/my SRP315) on the Gulf of Mexico


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

no-fi said:


> I've never had a white dial diver or a Pepsi bezel insert, so I ticked both boxes with this easy mod (straight bezel swap):
> 
> I'm not convinced I'll wear the result often enough to justify owning, so this is a mod-and-flip-in-one-day watch for me.
> 
> I also made this simple mod (another straight bezel swap):
> 
> This is the second time I've done this - first time with a 710 case, which never looked quite right on my wrist. I'm much happier withe the results with the 420. This one's a keeper.


The pepsi bezel watch is Amphibia 120 and the scuba dude is 420, right? If so, how bigger does the 120 feel? I can't decide between those 2 cases, i want a white dial too, but 420 is a bit smaller which will my tine wrists better.


----------



## Ragna

I personally dont like white dials and with pepsi really didnt make it for me.

But you seem to have a collection so it comes a point where you need range


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randb

no-fi said:


> I've never had a white dial diver or a Pepsi bezel insert, so I ticked both boxes with this easy mod (straight bezel swap):
> 
> View attachment 11216354
> 
> 
> View attachment 11216386
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced I'll wear the result often enough to justify owning, so this is a mod-and-flip-in-one-day watch for me.
> 
> I also made this simple mod (another straight bezel swap):
> 
> View attachment 11216418
> 
> 
> View attachment 11216434
> 
> 
> View attachment 11216458
> 
> 
> This is the second time I've done this - first time with a 710 case, which never looked quite right on my wrist. I'm much happier withe the results with the 420. This one's a keeper.


I have the same black scubadude combo. However, I have now replaced the Murphy bezel with a Meranom reissue black bezel. I think I prefer it this way on the 420 case. The Murphy bezel is a tad bigger/wider than the 420 case. I'll post a photo when I get home.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## no-fi

linux.author said:


> i like the plain white dial with the 'diet Pepsi' bezel - nice and clean look! nice work!


Thanks Willie!



makeyeu said:


> The pepsi bezel watch is Amphibia 120 and the scuba dude is 420, right? If so, how bigger does the 120 feel? I can't decide between those 2 cases, i want a white dial too, but 420 is a bit smaller which will my tine wrists better.


Correct, 120 and 420 cases. I don't find they wear too differently. Most of the 120's extra width is in the crown guard, which doesn't really make too much difference. The lugs are also thicker, which makes it look a bit chunkier. But, crucially, the lug-to-lug is identical at 46mm, so they wear very similarly.

What's your wrist size? I have 6.5 inch wrists. If you can wear the 420, I think you'll be able to pull off the 120, no problem.



Ragna said:


> I personally dont like white dials and with pepsi really didnt make it for me.


Yeah, I agree somewhat. That's why I'm flipping it.



randb said:


> I have the same black scubadude combo. However, I have now replaced the Murphy bezel with a Meranom reissue black bezel. I think I prefer it this way on the 420 case. The Murphy bezel is a tad bigger/wider than the 420 case. I'll post a photo when I get home.


Nice, can't wait to see your pics!

I don't have the Murphy bezel on mine - I went for the Boris bezel because it was more cost competitive.


----------



## randb

no-fi said:


> Thanks Willie!
> 
> Correct, 120 and 420 cases. I don't find they wear too differently. Most of the 120's extra width is in the crown guard, which doesn't really make too much difference. The lugs are also thicker, which makes it look a bit chunkier. But, crucially, the lug-to-lug is identical at 46mm, so they wear very similarly.
> 
> What's your wrist size? I have 6.5 inch wrists. If you can wear the 420, I think you'll be able to pull off the 120, no problem.
> 
> Yeah, I agree somewhat. That's why I'm flipping it.
> 
> Nice, can't wait to see your pics!
> 
> I don't have the Murphy bezel on mine - I went for the Boris bezel because it was more cost competitive.












Here you go.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

no-fi said:


> Thanks Willie!
> 
> Correct, 120 and 420 cases. I don't find they wear too differently. Most of the 120's extra width is in the crown guard, which doesn't really make too much difference. The lugs are also thicker, which makes it look a bit chunkier. But, crucially, the lug-to-lug is identical at 46mm, so they wear very similarly.
> 
> What's your wrist size? I have 6.5 inch wrists. If you can wear the 420, I think you'll be able to pull off the 120, no problem.


I left a comment and it should appear after moderator approval but it's still not here, dont' know what's going on...
So i was saying, i have also 6.5 wrist, looking forward to get my hands on those Amphibias. I usually wear relatively small watches, like 37-39 mm but i always wanted something bigger and chunkier and i think Amphibia will do nicely, especially with all that modding going on. Just have to decide between those 2 cases. I still think that 420 will fit a bit nicer but for that price i can always gift the watch to a friend or relative and buy a new one.


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

A question to all Amphibia modders: is it possible to reuse inserts? I presume reusing bezels is not an issue, you can just swap them between watches (if they are compatible of course). But what about inserts? A good bezel is pretty pricy compared to a new Amphibia watch value, so what if i want to keep the bezel on the watch but swap the isnert? Are they glued it or is it possible to unstuck them and put a new one? What is the best way to put an insert on a bezel? Sorry if that's the wrong thread to ask about it!


----------



## little_w

My today's Amphibia:








And on Friday's hike it looked like this:


----------



## DocTone

Hi , 
after a while of thinking about a 710 case I've shown some posts before I came to following final result :


----------



## Racerke

Love the case, gives the watch that something extra.


----------



## tokareva

makeyeu said:


> A question to all Amphibia modders: is it possible to reuse inserts? I presume reusing bezels is not an issue, you can just swap them between watches (if they are compatible of course). But what about inserts? A good bezel is pretty pricy compared to a new Amphibia watch value, so what if i want to keep the bezel on the watch but swap the isnert? Are they glued it or is it possible to unstuck them and put a new one? What is the best way to put an insert on a bezel? Sorry if that's the wrong thread to ask about it!


I have removed pre installed Boris bezel inserts using an x-acto knife, I put the bezel on a table and held the bezel on its side and jabbed down between the insert and bezel kind of like a can opener,move around the bezel like that until insert comes off.Be very careful however,always keep your fingers above the blade,but its still somewhat hazardous!


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

tokareva said:


> I have removed pre installed Boris bezel inserts using an x-acto knife, I put the bezel on a table and held the bezel on its side and jabbed down between the insert and bezel kind of like a can opener,move around the bezel like that until insert comes off.Be very careful however,always keep your fingers above the blade,but its still somewhat hazardous!


Thank you! Good to know it's possible.


----------



## Snowmankilla

Hello all, long time reader, first time poster. I finally made an account because I am very interested in making a custom Amphbia. My question is how much do colors match? I am looking to make an orange dial/bezel or green dial/bezel. If I pick up a cool ceramic or stainless bezel in a color off of eBay, what are the chances it matches a dial from somewhere like Meranom? Or am I missing an easier way to go about this? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DocTone

Snowmankilla said:


> Hello all, long time reader, first time poster. I finally made an account because I am very interested in making a custom Amphbia. My question is how much do colors match? I am looking to make an orange dial/bezel or green dial/bezel. If I pick up a cool ceramic or stainless bezel in a color off of eBay, what are the chances it matches a dial from somewhere like Meranom? Or am I missing an easier way to go about this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi, 
it could be very helpful, if you show us the specific parts you want to marry.
Otherwise its endless. Especially the blue variations of Dial or bezel Inserts ......uncountable 
In orange its easy one dial I know ...most inserts fits fine ..in this thread you see examples.


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

May i also ask some advice? What do you guys think about this combo? First i wanted to put an orange rubber strap on it but i'm not sure it will match. Maybe anyone has a white dial watch paired with bright orange/red straps for reference? I think orange straps will fite better on black dial watches. There are many great Amphibia watches with black dials, but i'm kinda on a budget and i already have a Seiko SNE179 with black dial, so i'm not sure i want another one.


----------



## Snowmankilla

DocTone said:


> Snowmankilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all, long time reader, first time poster. I finally made an account because I am very interested in making a custom Amphbia. My question is how much do colors match? I am looking to make an orange dial/bezel or green dial/bezel. If I pick up a cool ceramic or stainless bezel in a color off of eBay, what are the chances it matches a dial from somewhere like Meranom? Or am I missing an easier way to go about this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> it could be very helpful, if you show us the specific parts you want to marry.
> Otherwise its endless. Especially the blue variations of Dial or bezel Inserts ......uncountable
> In orange its easy one dial I know ...most inserts fits fine ..in this thread you see examples.
Click to expand...

So I have not found any new orange dial models right now, so I am glad those should not be an issue.

As for green, I was thinking doing https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/150/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-150348.html with a green bezel from either Meranom, or finding one on eBay. I just struggle to figure how I would ever be able to match the green with a green bezel.


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

Snowmankilla said:


> So I have not found any new orange dial models right now, so I am glad those should not be an issue.
> 
> As for green, I was thinking doing https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/150/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-150348.html with a green bezel from either Meranom, or finding one on eBay. I just struggle to figure how I would ever be able to match the green with a green bezel.


I personaly don't think green dial+green bezel would be a good idea but that's just a mater of taste. I think green dial + steel bezel looks nice, paired with a nice strap like here.







Also meranom has this SE Amphibia with orange dial and bezel: https://meranom.com/ru/amphibian-se/960se/vostok-watch-neptune-se-960743.html and here is full green: https://meranom.com/ru/amphibian-se/020se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-020678s.html


----------



## Snowmankilla

That is awesome. Thanks. I feel like those were sold out on the English site. Maybe I need to learn some Russian.


----------



## Gl3nS1m0n

Snowmankilla said:


> That is awesome. Thanks. I feel like those were sold out on the English site. Maybe I need to learn some Russian.


Oops, sorry i pasted links in russian. I just swapped maranom.com/*ru* to *en *and it lead me to identical pages in english. Unfortunately watches are sold out. The last message regarding the orange dial watch is from November 2016, user was asking when the watch will be valiable and the answer was 'not in the near future'. The last review of the green dial watch was from March 2017 so it seems like they become unavaliable just recently. As far as i know Meranom communiсates really well with customers so just drop a message and ask about availability.


----------



## linux.author

latest fun down in the near-Tropics: a new 090659 w/new bezel and blue XL nato (i always cut off the extra link):









at first i thought i had ordered the matte finish 090, but i'm glad it was glossy; i think i like the 090 case (710 is my next favorite; the 420 is too small for me)

willie
on the rapidly warming Gulf of Mexico


----------



## ThePossumKing

Finally found a use for my 350 case, with a little help from igorIV and his beautiful 22mm wire lugs.

It's as close to a 300m that I will ever get.

I know that it isn't the correct dial, but it is a 2214 correct dial, and finding this dial that isn't a 'Dirskie dial is NOT easy. Also, it's not the correct bezel, but I am not paying what sellers are asking for junk, just because it's the 'correct' bezel.


----------



## phlebas

My 110750 with a Dr Seikostain bezel & insert:


----------



## MrRolex

ThePossumKing said:


> Beautiful. I just ordered the standard version of that dial tor one of my next mods. Wish sellers (read Meranom) would sell just the dial from SE watches...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like this. I am trying to find the sandwich face myself, as I have an idea for a Spectre 300 style watch based on a 420 case. But I can't find the dial anywhere. meranom only sells the plain white triangle dials, not with chrome rims. Please can you give me the model number of the SE you got the dial from? Or a link to where I can buy the dial? Many thanks for your help.


----------



## MrRolex

Derek N said:


> Took three different Amphibias to put this one together, but it was worth the effort!


Apologies everyone, I quoted the wrong post by mistake. I will get there in the end!
I really like this. I am trying to find the sandwich face myself, as I have an idea for a Spectre 300 style watch based on a 420 case. But I can't find the dial anywhere. meranom only sells the plain white triangle dials, not with chrome rims. Please can you give me the model number of the SE you got the dial from? Or a link to where I can buy the dial? Many thanks for your help.


----------



## MrRolex

Hi everyone, I have another query about the Amphibia 090.
*090661 and 090661M model numbers. Does the M denote matt finish on the case?

I had a look at both models on Meranom's site, but they both show the same picture with a matt case. I sent him a message to query this, but he hasn't replied.
I want to order the polished case version (I don't like the matt finish), so can someone confirm its 090661?
Many thanks for your help.
See pictures below of both watches.

*


----------



## MrRolex

Here is my current one. AM watches bezel, hexad bracelet from Ebay. I am waiting on delivery of a Strapcode Super Oyster bracelet for it. I found the prices on Amazon are cheaper than their website. I hope this helps others.


----------



## ThePossumKing

MrRolex said:


> Hi everyone, I have another query about the Amphibia 090.
> *090661 and 090661M model numbers. Does the M denote matt finish on the case?
> 
> I had a look at both models on Meranom's site, but they both show the same picture with a matt case. I sent him a message to query this, but he hasn't replied.
> I want to order the polished case version (I don't like the matt finish), so can someone confirm its 090661?
> Many thanks for your help.
> See pictures below of both watches.
> 
> *


Yes, the M after the part number stands for Matte finish.


----------



## MrRolex

Does anyone have a picture of this dial in the flesh? I am wondering if the triangles are lumed or plain white? 
Also I see some 420 SE sandwich dials have sunken triangles like stencils, and some have the raised triangles with chrome rims.
I am assuming this one is flat black with the triangles painted on flush with the surface?


----------



## MrRolex

ThePossumKing said:


> Yes, the M after the part number stands for Matte finish.


Many thanks for your quick reply. And credit where credit is due, I really admire your mods. Some of your watches are my favourite on here. Mind you, I am only on page 50 and working my way up to this page! So many mod ideas here to draw inspiration from. Do you know where I can buy a 420 SE sandwich dial with the chrome trimmed triangles?


----------



## MrRolex

This is my next idea. I am planning on a polished 090 with this dial, Boris bezel, dr.seikostain Planet Ocean bezel insert. But I am going for a black Planet Ocean insert not the orange one. What do you think?


----------



## MrRolex

DocTone said:


> Hi ,
> after a while of thinking about a 710 case I've shown some posts before I came to following final result :
> View attachment 11235474


I just saw this after I posted a question about seeing the dial in the flesh. I really like what you have done with it. I am planning to use this dial in a 090 case with a Planet Ocean bezel. How did you do the orange chapter ring? (Apologies if its already been covered in this thread). I am working my way up from page 50 at the moment. Many thanks for your help.


----------



## sonics

MrRolex said:


> Does anyone have a picture of this dial in the flesh? I am wondering if the triangles are lumed or plain white?
> Also I see some 420 SE sandwich dials have sunken triangles like stencils, and some have the raised triangles with chrome rims.
> I am assuming this one is flat black with the triangles painted on flush with the surface?
> 
> View attachment 11278282












The triangles are only painted.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrRolex

Many thanks for the quick reply. Lovely piece, credit to you for making it. It's similar to what I have in mind. I am thinking that dial in a polished 090 case, and black Planet Ocean bezel. I was originally thinking of a 420 case for the Spectre 300 look, but I prefer the heft of an 090 and like the vintage shape of it. Shame Meranom doesn't sell the 420 SE dials with the chrome triangles. I am going to use this dial in the meantime anyway, as it's the closest I can get to it.


----------



## MrRolex

I also like this orange chapter ring look. Any ideas how it's done?


----------



## Stereotype

MrRolex said:


> Does anyone have a picture of this dial in the flesh? I am wondering if the triangles are lumed or plain white?
> Also I see some 420 SE sandwich dials have sunken triangles like stencils, and some have the raised triangles with chrome rims.
> I am assuming this one is flat black with the triangles painted on flush with the surface?
> 
> View attachment 11278282











The face is flat and the triangles are only painted and not lumed. You can however get a fully lumed version without the silver edges from FAVINOV on ebay. Personally I feel that this dial looks really good with all models of Amphibia case I own (090, 110, 100 and 710).


----------



## MrRolex

Many thanks for the quick reply. Lovely piece, credit to you for making it. Agreed, its one of my favourite dials of all. It has that classic 50 Fathoms/Seamaster 300 look with the triangles. I can't wait to get one in my 090 case with a Planet Ocean bezel. Also thanks for the tip on the fully lumed version from FAVINOV. I would love the triangles glowing at night.


----------



## MrRolex

This was the first Vostok I bought, and my first modification; a Boris bezel and Seiko insert. I always liked the contrast between the blue Scuba Dude dial and black bezel.


----------



## MrRolex

I just had a look through all 7 pages of FAVINOV'S Ebay. Some nice Super Luminova paddle hands on there. I do like his lumed sandwich dial too, but at 50 USD including delivery sadly it's out of my modding budget. I will have to stick with the plain white Meranom one at only 6 USD!


----------



## DerangedGoose

As nice as lumed dials are, lumed hands are ultimately more useful and way cheaper.


----------



## ThePossumKing

MrRolex said:


> Does anyone have a picture of this dial in the flesh? I am wondering if the triangles are lumed or plain white?
> Also I see some 420 SE sandwich dials have sunken triangles like stencils, and some have the raised triangles with chrome rims.
> I am assuming this one is flat black with the triangles painted on flush with the surface?
> 
> View attachment 11278282


That dial is a flat black, and the markings are a matte finish. I did a mod of this dial, wasn't crazy about it and ended up selling it. I would have loved to find an SE version of this dial, but they are almost impossible to acquire unless you buy a complete SE and then mod it. Which to me, is a little cost prohibitive.








I also modded a Soviet era version of this dial (or as close to this dial as you could get) and ended up liking it a lot better. Most Soviet era dials just look more professional to me than their modern Russian counterparts, with the exception being the Radio Room dial. The new dials just don't have the feel that the Soviet dials do.








There are literally thousands of these Soviet era watches and dials on eBay if you like the vintage look better, as I do...


----------



## Derek N

Picked up this vintage Komanderskie on the Sales Corner for $20.00. It had a cracked crystal (which I replaced); Replaced the bezel with a newer rounded one. I also changed the normal crown with a larger rounded one, and put in a modern gilt handset. The seconds hand kept falling off, so I left it as a 2 hander, which I actually like the aesthetics of. In person, it is really a looker!


----------



## Spench

The old 119 case got a few new bits


----------



## MrRolex

ThePossumKing said:


> Amphiba minimalist tool watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA Pilot hands, boris bezel and a FFF bezel insert
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Outstanding work! You have done some of the best watches on here, but this one is the best I have seen. The hands really finish it to perfection. The dial, hands, bezel all work together really well. The only improvement I can suggest is a heavy shark mesh rather than the Nato. Reason being, I think the grey/black Nato's have reached saturation point due to all the Seamaster 300/Spectre homeages. The bezel and dial has that vintage 50 Fathoms/300 look, so I think a shark mesh would complete the tool watch look. Your work has inspired me to do my next one, an 090 with this dial and a Boris bezel with Planet Ocean insert. Keep up the good work man!


----------



## croarcher

Amphibirskie


----------



## MrRolex

I just ordered an 090 from Meranom with that face. The orange Planet Ocean bezel goes well with it, but I am planning on using a black one with a Boris bezel.
Here is another one of mine; 710 case from Meranom, Planet Ocean bezel from AM Watches.


----------



## MrRolex

Anyone else painted the chapter rings?
I would really like to do one like this with an orange ring. But I am worried the spray painted finish would be too matt or poor.
Maybe plasti dip would give a better finish?
It's a shame no one sells coloured chapter rings.

View attachment 11278498
[/QUOTE]


----------



## MrRolex

Picture request. Anyone else used this black and orange Planet Ocean bezel? I have something in mind, but would like to see some more examples of it with a black dial before ordering it for my 090. Many thanks for your help.


----------



## MrRolex

Do the Dr Seikostain bezel inserts come with 3M adhesive rings already on them?
Also where can one buy them cheaper than Dagaz's price 10 for 20 USD?

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## little_w

My Navy NATO has arrived today. Happy with the result. (710059 + Meranom bezel)


----------



## drDuka

My Amphibia









sent from my Nokia 1100 with battery lamp


----------



## DocTone

MrRolex said:


> I really like this. I am trying to find the sandwich face myself, as I have an idea for a Spectre 300 style watch based on a 420 case. But I can't find the dial anywhere. meranom only sells the plain white triangle dials, not with chrome rims. Please can you give me the model number of the SE you got the dial from? Or a link to where I can buy the dial? Many thanks for your help.


Difficult to catch one, even you catch a used watch ...everywhere.
Spectre style, I would go for the dagaz agent Dial,
remove the Dial feet and some Dial dot ......ready


----------



## Stereotype

MrRolex said:


> Picture request. Anyone else used this black and orange Planet Ocean bezel? I have something in mind, but would like to see some more examples of it with a black dial before ordering it for my 090. Many thanks for your help.
> 
> View attachment 11287290


----------



## mauzer67

makeyeu said:


> I personaly don't think green dial+green bezel would be a good idea but that's just a mater of taste. I think green dial + steel bezel looks nice, paired with a nice strap like here.
> View attachment 11243426
> 
> Also meranom has this SE Amphibia with orange dial and bezel: https://meranom.com/ru/amphibian-se/960se/vostok-watch-neptune-se-960743.html and here is full green: https://meranom.com/ru/amphibian-se/020se/vostok-watch-amphibian-se-020678s.html


----------



## ThePossumKing

MrRolex said:


> Do the Dr Seikostain bezel inserts come with 3M adhesive rings already on them?
> Also where can one buy them cheaper than Dagaz's price 10 for 20 USD?
> 
> Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


They come with the inserts, but not pre-attached.

I use this 3M double-sided tape. It is meant for joining micro electronic circuits and is pressure sensitive. There are people who sell 'remnants' of it on eBay. I got 5 5"x8" sheets for $3, and still have yet to use one whole sheet on over 100 mods. I just cut the sheet into 1/2" wide strip and use a pair of old toenail clippers to cut the pieces out. They give it a nice curved edge that I could never replicate with scissors.








As for your question about the black and orange PO insert, no, but I've used the orange and black PO insert on a 'Dirskie I modded for my ex girlfriend's 12 year old son. The orange on the black and orange just looked too neon-ish for my tastes


----------



## supersong115

I can't take this thing off my wrist. It's too good.


----------



## Derek N

DocTone said:


> Difficult to catch one, even you catch a used watch ...everywhere.
> Spectre style, I would go for the dagaz agent Dial,
> remove the Dial feet and some Dial dot ......ready


I agree, the Dagaz agent dial and handset is the perfect Spectre mod parts. I have modded this Orthos Commander 300 with said dial/handset and it is a perfect homage to the original.


----------



## jetcash

ThePossumKing said:


> They come with the inserts, but not pre-attached.
> 
> I just cut the sheet into 1/2" wide strip and use a pair of old toenail clippers to cut the pieces out. They give it a nice curved edge that I could never replicate with scissors.
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrRolex

103ssv said:


> These bezels are too flat, original bezels tend to follow the dome shape of the crystal.
> This is for me THE big issue with most of aftermarket bezels.


You want an AM Watches bezel and insert. They are bevelled not flat. They do many colours, both Submariner and Planet Ocean style. 
Search for AM Watches on Ebay. They also have a website, but the prices on Ebay are cheaper as you can make offers on them.


----------



## MrRolex

Bauta said:


> 710 case.
> Meranom mesh.
> Meranom bezel.
> SE dial.
> Modified Debert Seamaster hands. Minute hand shortened to perfect length.
> 
> View attachment 10021266
> 
> 
> View attachment 10021282
> 
> 
> Relumed with Noctilumina:
> 
> View attachment 10021290


Credit where credit is due, this is perfection. Excellent work in every aspect. An inspiration and example to us all of the best of modifying. I have see the best and worst of modified Vostoks on this thread, but this one is 10/10. Its rare to see a piece and think to oneself, I wouldn't change a thing. What I like most is that you have used a Meranom bezel, and kept it elegant and classy looking with mesh. It totally captures the essence of a vintage divers watch. Max respect to you.


----------



## MrRolex

ThePossumKing said:


> They come with the inserts, but not pre-attached.
> 
> I use this 3M double-sided tape. It is meant for joining micro electronic circuits and is pressure sensitive. There are people who sell 'remnants' of it on eBay. I got 5 5"x8" sheets for $3, and still have yet to use one whole sheet on over 100 mods. I just cut the sheet into 1/2" wide strip and use a pair of old toenail clippers to cut the pieces out. They give it a nice curved edge that I could never replicate with scissors.
> View attachment 11289810
> 
> 
> As for your question about the black and orange PO insert, no, but I've used the orange and black PO insert on a 'Dirskie I modded for my ex girlfriend's 12 year old son. The orange on the black and orange just looked too neon-ish for my tastes


Many thanks for the tip on the 3M adhesive sheets.
I found Dr Seikostain does them cut out in lots of 10 cheaper than Dagaz anyway.
Personally I like the black/silver Planet Ocean inserts, and orange/silver ones. I am not so keen on the orange/black. I fancy a black/orange one though on a 090 so might try it. I think it would contrast well with a black sandwich dial.
Have you ever tried fitting Seiko chapter rings, or painting the mechanism holder different colours?
I really liked that orange one which was sprayed with matt acrylic paint.
I think a black face with orange chapter ring gives a nice '70's vintage look to any divers watch.


----------



## saturnine

MrRolex said:


> Credit where credit is due, this is perfection. Excellent work in every aspect. An inspiration and example to us all of the best of modifying. I have see the best *and worst of modified Vostoks *on this thread ...


I take offense to that.


----------



## MrRolex

Has anyone tried fitting a Seiko (or other) chapter ring into an Amphibia?
This one is from a Seiko SKX011, and I would like to fit it to a black dial Amphibia.
But I don't think there is enough clearance under the crystal.
I know there isn't much difference in the diameter of SXK and Vostok dials so that wouldn't be a problem.
Maybe it could be sanded or ground down in height to fit? Or the edge of the dial recessed to accommodate it?
I spoke to Dr Seikostain today and he is now making stainless steel movement holders for Vostok (see Ebay).
He said he could make orange ones, but won't be doing it at the moment until he sees how the stainless ones sell first.
I was thinking maybe grind down the case holder and bond the chapter ring to it?
Many thanks for anyone who can help with this.









This is the look I am thinking of in an Amphibia, black dial with orange chapter ring.


----------



## MrRolex

I reckon if anyone can do it; The Possum King can. He is the undisputed, 3 weight division, unified, Vostok modification world champion.


----------



## Ragna

Hi folks. This thread is the one i visit the most. Everyday new ideas keep cropping up here.

My humble contribution:

Komandirskie dial on Amphibia 710 case. Anodized aluminum bezel insert, Seiko Z22 rubber band, red october caseback from Dr. Seikostain.

Peace !!


----------



## ThePossumKing

MrRolex said:


> I reckon if anyone can do it; The Possum King can. He is the undisputed, 3 weight division, unified, Vostok modification world champion.


Shhh! Not so loud!! Talk like that makes the punks come gunning for you!

As for the use of a chapter ring, I have a watch making it's way here by mule train from Mari-El which will require some sort of chapter ring when I mod it. I've been mulling it over, but haven't come up with a complete idea yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrRolex

I am looking forward to seeing it. The dials of Vostok and Seiko SKX are both 28.5mm (or close enough to it), so that isn't a problem. It's just the depth. Seiko dials are thinner than Vostok ones. Also there is less height between the crystal and dial on Vostoks. I was thinking recess the dial to allow for the depth of the chapter ring, as sanding/grinding the height down will make it less attractive. I think the full chapter ring will make the Amphibia dial look more 3D under the domed crystal. Orange and black is a classic vintage look from Doxa's etc. So I am keen to do something inspired like that, but Vostok based; that isn't bezel or dial insert based as most mods are.
There are loads of different coloured Seiko SKX chapter rings available on Ebay, Dagaz, Yobokies, etc; so if this can be done, it opens up a whole new level of Amphibia mods.
See the picture below of the vintage Olma diver. I am visualising an 090 with orange plongeur minute hand to match the orange chapter ring. Contrasting with the black dial and bezel. Perfection. When it comes to the ultimate mods, sometimes the simplest ones are the best. The 1970's divers watches totally capture the best of divers watches, style and functionality.
Let me know what you think?


----------



## MrRolex

This one shows it better. The case shape and domed crystal are very similar to the 090 Amphibia. I think a Seiko SXX011 chapter ring on a black dial would look great in an Amphibia. Maybe without a date window as I think the chapter ring would cover part of it anyway.


----------



## MrRolex

*Re: Vostok mods*



benrhughes said:


> Here are my current Amphibia mods. I've got a 420 orange dude coming, which will go into the mix and cause a bunch of case-swaps.
> 
> 090059 (hand-brushed case) w/ Boris pepsi bezel:
> View attachment 10453450
> 
> 
> 120634 with Boris bezel
> View attachment 10453458
> 
> 
> 710607 with AM bezel
> View attachment 10453466
> 
> 
> And probably my favourite, the 100512 with AM bezel, hand-brushed case and bracelet.
> View attachment 10453474


I have the same AM Watches on my 090. Lovely bevel on them, better than the flat profile inserts.
I really like this piece, the blue second hand works well with the bezel. It reminds me of a Tudor Black Bay.


----------



## linux.author

another happy day in the near Tropics with a 431783 sporting a 'diet Pepsi' stainless bezel and new stainless mesh bracelet:









willie
on the rapidly warming Gulf of Mexico


----------



## Astute-C

I wanted to create a dressier Vostok with an SE feel. I would have preferred the SE style sandwich variation of the dial but could not source it. Here is the finished product anyway. Sorry for the lousy photos and dust!

Movement 2415(b?): Meranom
Dial: Meranom
Polished 090 case: Meranom (I think)
Gold 'paddle' hands (Blue lume): IgorIV
Gilded second hand: Meranom
Bracelet - shark mesh: eBay (a long time ago, can't remember name of seller)
Exhibition case back: Meranom
Gilded winding rotor: Meranom
Sterile bezel: Meranom
Steel movement fixing ring: Meranom

























And a note on assembly. I did originally have Igor's gold second hand with the square end on this but it kept stuttering. I changed to this shorter Meranom one and it's fine. It's as if the movement couldn't propel the longer Igor one. Either that or I damaged the movement in assembly somehow. Explanations welcome.


----------



## jetcash

Curious. Does a Murphy bezel still rotate? 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone

MrRolex said:


> Has anyone tried fitting a Seiko (or other) chapter ring into an Amphibia?
> This one is from a Seiko SKX011, and I would like to fit it to a black dial Amphibia.
> But I don't think there is enough clearance under the crystal.
> I know there isn't much difference in the diameter of SXK and Vostok dials so that wouldn't be a problem.
> Maybe it could be sanded or ground down in height to fit? Or the edge of the dial recessed to accommodate it?
> I spoke to Dr Seikostain today and he is now making stainless steel movement holders for Vostok (see Ebay).
> He said he could make orange ones, but won't be doing it at the moment until he sees how the stainless ones sell first.
> I was thinking maybe grind down the case holder and bond the chapter ring to it?
> Many thanks for anyone who can help with this.


No chance to do that. The construction based on complete different design (sealing, .etc.) 
Basically no construction part fits even from SkX, SRP, snzh,..........
eeeexcept ........the hands for hour ( fits mostly) and minute ( here You have modifiy from 1.5 mm to 1.4 mm ) , second Hand does not fit.
If you don't believe so open your watch and keep out this Ring , compare the dimensions also 
This Ring have to be metal not plastic , why : sealing concept .....
I gave you the hint already " how to do "


----------



## MrRolex

Thank you for the information. I was aware the Seiko hands need modification; so its good some of the Seiko mod parts sellers are beginning to do Vostok hands too.
Please can you post up some more pictures of your watch with the orange ring? As you can see, I am currently trying to figure out a way to fit an SKX011 chapter ring into an 090 case. I am thinking of recessing the movement holder/dial to give more room for it, rather than grinding/sanding down the chapter ring.
And this is a question to everyone; does anyone sell orange plongeur minute hands already sized for Vostok?
I know The Possum King has used one on a Scuba Dude, but I would like to buy one sized rather than attempt to crimp some to size.
Many thanks for your help. See the picture below for the plongeur hand I am looking for.


----------



## ThePossumKing

MrRolex said:


> And this is a question to everyone; does anyone sell orange plongeur minute hands already sized for Vostok?
> I know The Possum King has used one on a Scuba Dude, but I would like to buy one sized rather than attempt to crimp some to size.
> Many thanks for your help. See the picture below for the plongeur hand I am looking for.
> 
> View attachment 11298722


Not as far as I know...if they did, everyone would be changing hands...


----------



## MrRolex

I suppose its just a case of waiting for Dr Seikostain, Yobokies, Dagaz, etc, to start making more Vostok hands. The Seiko modding has really taken off, so I think Vostok will do too. 
With regard to the chapter rings, do you think grinding recessing a dial and movement holder then bonding the chapter ring into the recess would work?
I was thinking of cutting a ring from the dial but its still not enough. I think the movement holder or chapter ring would need grinding down too.
Another thought I had was transplanting a Seiko movement into a Vostok case. They are lower profile than the Vostok ones with thinner dials.
Anyway, let me know any thoughts you have?
If this can be done, then it takes Vostok modding to a new level. There are loads of colours of chapter rings available if they can be made to fit.


----------



## DocTone

MrRolex said:


> I suppose its just a case of waiting for Dr Seikostain, Yobokies, Dagaz, etc, to start making more Vostok hands. The Seiko modding has really taken off, so I think Vostok will do too.
> With regard to the chapter rings, do you think grinding recessing a dial and movement holder then bonding the chapter ring into the recess would work?
> I was thinking of cutting a ring from the dial but its still not enough. I think the movement holder or chapter ring would need grinding down too.
> Another thought I had was transplanting a Seiko movement into a Vostok case. They are lower profile than the Vostok ones with thinner dials.
> Anyway, let me know any thoughts you have?
> If this can be done, then it takes Vostok modding to a new level. There are loads of colours of chapter rings available if they can be made to fit.


You change the sealing concept of the construction ... By your action

Even if the movement fits ...the specific height is different measured from Stem to top\bottom .
How to solve the Problem with the Stem ? ..especially then with the crown ?
But anyway...what should be the sense of such an action ? 
Vostok is Vostok and for this I like it. .


----------



## Spench

Could painting the tension ring work?


----------



## MrRolex

I have just made this one. I was inspired by the 50th anniversary Rolex Submariner. But rather than make a homage, I wanted to make something vintage looking, so put it on a heavy shark mesh bracelet. 710 from Meranom, AM Watches bezel, shark mesh bracelet from Ebay.
I know paddle hands are popular, but personally I don't like them on divers watches. I prefer the original arrows, or plongeur hands.
Currently I am awaiting delivery of a 420 from Meranom, and I will be putting a green SE bezel on it. I think the black face with green bezel is a classic look.
I have seen some Rolex Hulk homage Vostok's, but I think the green face and dial is too much. The key to a perfect mod is contrast. Some polished, some brushed surfaces, and some colour contrast. Even a red seconds hand, or orange plongeur minute hand can transform the look of a watch.
Also I think its possible to over-modify a watch. Often less is more, with the simplest mods the best.


----------



## MrRolex

Spench said:


> Could painting the tension ring work?


Yes DocTone takes credit for this great idea.
I was chatting to him and he sprayed it with matte acrylic paint, masking the edges with tape.
I am planning on doing the same, if I cannot make a Seiko SKX chapter ring fit somehow.
I love the look of an orange ring under the crystal. Its a classic vintage divers watch look.
See the picture below.


----------



## MrRolex

Can someone accurately measure the tension ring from an Amphibia?
I have just had an idea. Rather than trying to fit a plastic chapter ring, one could remove the Vostok tension ring and fit a Seiko aluminium chapter ring.
I think the aluminium ring would compress more than plastic, more like a tension ring under the crystal.
See the picture of this one, it looks anondised rather than painted.


----------



## DocTone

MrRolex said:


> Can someone accurately measure the tension ring from an Amphibia?
> I have just had an idea. Rather than trying to fit a plastic chapter ring, one could remove the Vostok tension ring and fit a Seiko aluminium chapter ring.
> I think the aluminium ring would compress more than plastic, more like a tension ring under the crystal.
> See the picture of this one, it looks anondised rather than painted.


Ohhhhhhhhhhh man....its enough now. .this Ring costs 35$ ! 
You have to cut it from approx. 2.1. to 0.8 mm ..height 
How ..i asking without damaging ..the fine Aluminium 
Inner width is nearly the same on bottom ..both have a differnet inner conus.

But anyway ..for me it's now enough, last answer.
As modder you have to search your own way .when a start point is given 
Sorry


----------



## MrRolex

Many thanks for your help DocTone. Maybe it's not possible then.


----------



## DocTone

MrRolex said:


> Many thanks for your help DocTone. Maybe it's not possible then.


You have good ideas ....search somebody with a 3d printer.......


----------



## MrRolex

Many thanks for your pictures. Your watch is one of the best I have seen. Excellent. Everything works so well together, the milled bezel and shark mesh are perfect.
This dial is one of my favourites, so I have just ordered it from Meranom with an 090. I am going to do the same and paint the tension ring with orange paint. 
But I am now deciding on whether to fit an orange/black Planet Ocean bezel, or silver/black one? Difficult decision, so I think I will have to try both and choose one on the wrist. What I like most about your watch is that it has subtle differences to anything else I have seen, the case finish and tension ring make it unique. It makes a change from seeing the same ideas copied, like the blue Scuba Dude with blue bezel we have all seen before many times.
When it comes to modifying, you are a shepherd not a sheep. I really respect that.


----------



## Ragna

MrRolex said:


> I have just made this one. I was inspired by the 50th anniversary Rolex Submariner. But rather than make a homage, I wanted to make something vintage looking, so put it on a heavy shark mesh bracelet. 710 from Meranom, AM Watches bezel, shark mesh bracelet from Ebay.
> I know paddle hands are popular, but personally I don't like them on divers watches. I prefer the original arrows, or plongeur hands.
> Currently I am awaiting delivery of a 420 from Meranom, and I will be putting a green SE bezel on it. I think the black face with green bezel is a classic look.
> I have seen some Rolex Hulk homage Vostok's, but I think the green face and dial is too much. The key to a perfect mod is contrast. Some polished, some brushed surfaces, and some colour contrast. Even a red seconds hand, or orange plongeur minute hand can transform the look of a watch.
> Also I think its possible to over-modify a watch. Often less is more, with the simplest mods the best.
> 
> View attachment 11300066
> View attachment 11300074


Solid steel bracelet and Case 110 would be a good idea too


----------



## OrangeOrange

I wouldn't remove the tension ring and fit it with a regular chapter ring. The tension ring is what holds the crystal and helps keep it water resistant. It's part of the design of the Amphibia.


----------



## MrRolex

Ragna said:


> Solid steel bracelet and Case 110 would be a good idea too


Its funny you should say that, as I was just looking at some modded 110's on uhrforum.de
They seem to be popular in Germany with Vostok modders. Lovely case profile, and look good both polished and matt.
I may do one in the future, as I already have a Boris bezel, Dr Seikostain Planet Ocean insert, and 090 from Meranom on order.
I have seen some really nice orange dialled 110's, and also sandwich dialled ones. That case makes any dial and bezel look great.
Currently I am using a solid hexad bracelet on my 090, but I have a solid Super Oyster on order from Strapcode for the above project.
I know Nato's, silicon straps, leather straps; are popular, but personally I only like divers watches on shark mesh or solid stainless steel bracelets.
Another thought I had for the 110 was doing something like a Tudor Black Bay, either with a blue, or burgundy bezel.
Have you done any mods to a 110 yourself?
If so, please share the pictures as I would love to see them.


----------



## MrRolex

I wish I could get hold of one of these octagon bezels! 
Also I love the the orange dial with black/orange Planet Ocean bezel combination.
I am thinking maybe an orange Scuba Dude dial with this bezel?


----------



## MrRolex

My mistake, actually it has 12 sides so is an dodecagon!


----------



## MrRolex

OrangeOrange said:


> I wouldn't remove the tension ring and fit it with a regular chapter ring. The tension ring is what holds the crystal and helps keep it water resistant. It's part of the design of the Amphibia.


You are right. I have been looking into the designs of the SKX and Amphibia, and the latter needs that tension ring to keep the crystal in place. 
The Amphibia's crystal is 3mm thick lucite(50% thicker than standard) that is ground like a precision lens to create a very good size and seal. The lucite deforms plasticity by a half millimeter under pressure whereas the slightest deformation of a glass or sapphire crystal would crack it. This allows a much lighter, smaller, cheaper crystal to be used. It also does not require the extra rubber seals and a very high pressure crystal retaining ring.
So removing the tension ring would mean one could press the crystal into the the watch with just thumb pressure.
I think I am going to just paint the tension ring with matt orange acrylic paint and settle for that.


----------



## Stereotype

MrRolex said:


> You are right. I have been looking into the designs of the SKX and Amphibia, and the latter needs that tension ring to keep the crystal in place.
> The Amphibia's crystal is 3mm thick lucite(50% thicker than standard) that is ground like a precision lens to create a very good size and seal. The lucite deforms plasticity by a half millimeter under pressure whereas the slightest deformation of a glass or sapphire crystal would crack it. This allows a much lighter, smaller, cheaper crystal to be used. It also does not require the extra rubber seals and a very high pressure crystal retaining ring.
> So removing the tension ring would mean one could press the crystal into the the watch with just thumb pressure.
> I think I am going to just paint the tension ring with matt orange acrylic paint and settle for that.


Have you thought of fitting a Komandirskie Crystal instead of the Amphibia one. I think the Komandirski may be a little thinner and give you the extra room you need? Only an idea. Obviously wouldn't be as strong but OK for aesthetic use.


----------



## MrRolex

This is what my next one will look like.


----------



## MrRolex

Stereotype said:


> Have you thought of fitting a Komandirskie Crystal instead of the Amphibia one. I think the Komandirski may be a little thinner and give you the extra room you need? Only an idea. Obviously wouldn't be as strong but OK for aesthetic use.


Excellent idea! Many thanks for that. No, I didn't realise that was the case. Agreed it wouldn't be waterproof, but for looks only. It's a case of 0.8mm Vostok tension ring up to 2.1mm Seiko chapter ring, so say the Komandirskie crystal was 1.0mm or thinner it may just squeeze in.
The other thought I had was recessing the dial or movement holder to make enough room.
I don't want to grind/sand anything off the chapter ring as its only 2.1mm to begin with!


----------



## MrRolex




----------



## saturnine

MrRolex said:


> Excellent idea! Many thanks for that. No, I didn't realise that was the case. Agreed it wouldn't be waterproof, but for looks only. It's a case of 0.8mm Vostok tension ring up to 2.1mm Seiko chapter ring, so say the Komandirskie crystal was 1.0mm or thinner it may just squeeze in.
> The other thought I had was recessing the dial or movement holder to make enough room.
> I don't want to grind/sand anything off the chapter ring as its only 2.1mm to begin with!


The Komandirskie crystal may be thinner, but I don't believe it is as tall as the Amphibian crystal, so you won't gain anything for your designs. I believe also it is reduced in diameter. Correct me if I am wrong. Favinov sells both and does an excellent job listing dimensions.


----------



## MrRolex

saturnine said:


> The Komandirskie crystal may be thinner, but I don't believe it is as tall as the Amphibian crystal, so you won't gain anything for your designs. I believe also it is reduced in diameter. Correct me if I am wrong. Favinov sells both and does an excellent job listing dimensions.


You are correct, they are different dimensions; so not interchangeable (unlike the dials and movements).
It would be easier fitting an Amphibia movement and dial into a Seiko case as their would be spare room; but I don't want to do that.
The crown on Amphibia's at 3 O'Clock, and SKX at 4 O'Clock respectively would be another problem. I suppose one could just stick a non-date Amphibia dial with dial dots to a Seiko movement; but I am not a fan of these kind of Frankenwatches.
Using Seiko hands and bezel inserts is one thing. But I think making hybrid Seiko/Vostok movements is taking modding too far.
Personally I like the simplest mods, rather than what I consider over-modified pieces.
For example, a bezel swap, bracelet swap, hands swap.
I feel its important to retain the classic vintage look even after modifying a watch. Although modern watches such as the Planet Ocean and Submariner are often my inspiration for my Vostok mods; I try to keep them looking as if it's something that could have come out of the Vostok factory.
For example, when I see someone adding purple leather straps, and purple bezels; I think to myself, that isn't a vintage look that Vostok would have ever done in the '60's.
Anyway, that is just my perspective on things; everyone has their own preferences and tastes.
So if someone dislikes my pieces, I don't take it personally. Some people like Nato straps, and some like shark mesh for example. Both are entitled to their opinion which is good/bad.
Have you any pieces you would like to post pictures of?
I would be interested in seeing your mods.


----------



## saturnine

I don't have much to speak of outside of a few bezel/dial/case swaps.

This is the only extensive mod I've done:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-mods-1133714-219.html#post35178562

I have a Tonneau mod in mind, but it's nothing unusual.


----------



## Ragna

MrRolex said:


> Have you done any mods to a 110 yourself?


No i have not.

I just commented about the 110 cause it seems would go towards the green mod you made.


----------



## Bauta

MrRolex said:


> Credit where credit is due, this is perfection. Excellent work in every aspect. An inspiration and example to us all of the best of modifying. I have see the best and worst of modified Vostoks on this thread, but this one is 10/10. Its rare to see a piece and think to oneself, I wouldn't change a thing. What I like most is that you have used a Meranom bezel, and kept it elegant and classy looking with mesh. It totally captures the essence of a vintage divers watch. Max respect to you.


Thank you sir, glad you like it!


----------



## jupiter6

MrRolex said:


> Does anyone have a picture of this dial in the flesh? I am wondering if the triangles are lumed or plain white?
> Also I see some 420 SE sandwich dials have sunken triangles like stencils, and some have the raised triangles with chrome rims.
> I am assuming this one is flat black with the triangles painted on flush with the surface?
> 
> View attachment 11278282


I have this dial. The triangles are not lumed.


----------



## DocTone

saturnine said:


> The Komandirskie crystal may be thinner, but I don't believe it is as tall as the Amphibian crystal, so you won't gain anything for your designs. I believe also it is reduced in diameter. Correct me if I am wrong. Favinov sells both and does an excellent job listing dimensions.


Sorry mates ,
the kommandierskie Crystal has approx. 28.8 ID ..the ampfibia 30.3 ID 
The Ring of ampfibia has 30.25 OD , kommandierskie doesn't have

The dimensions are so different between Seiko and Vostok. 
Money loss times 5
Custom (mechanical wise or 3d printiing) required


----------



## MrRolex

Many thanks for this technical information DocTone, this saves others wasting money buying parts/watches and finding they are not compatible.
When I saw you had painted the tension ring, I had a feeling you must have already explored the options of fitting a chapter ring.
It seems something that German modders on uhrforum.de have also enquired about, which Seiko parts if any are interchangeable.
I think in time Vostok's will have many more options for parts, including hands; as the Seiko SKX modding has grown internationally.
What attracts people more to Vostok is that the watches are cheaper to purchase than Seiko SKX. A typical Amphibia from Meranom is 65 USD for example, compared to an SKX on Creationwatches or Amazon for 180 USD. So they have more to spend on mods like; bezel, insert, bracelet, hands.
Personally I have owned Planet Ocean, Submariner, Seiko Turtle, SKX; but now I am more interested in Amphibias; specifically the 090 and 420 series.
My point of view is this, when one wears a Rolex; its a watch anyone can buy; and often people assume its a Chinese fake anyway. 
But wearing a modded Amphibia is more rare, something different; and people often comment or ask what make is that watch etc?
I have said this before, but Rolex are for sheep; modded Amphibia's are for the shepherds.


----------



## MrRolex

Ragna said:


> No i have not.
> 
> I just commented about the 110 cause it seems would go towards the green mod you made.


My first Amphibia was a 710, and at the time I was torn between the 090 and 710 as I loved the case shape of both. I really couldn't make my mind up which one I wanted.
So of course I ended up buying an 090 and modding that too! But then I sold the 710 as I decided the 090 was the ultimate Vostok, and the one I wore most in my collection.
But recently I have been drawn to the 420 too, so I have ordered one from Meranom to put a green SE bezel on. I already have the 710 with green bezel you have see, but the round 420 case seems perfect for it too! With regard to the 110 case, the problem I have is it gives too many options for great looking watches. I can't make my mind up whether to do something like a Tudor Black bay, or another green bezel with it? Also I am torn between the 100 and 110 case, on which is the ultimate. They both look good, like they were milled from a solid slab of stainless steel. I really love this vintage look of watch case, so much more solid looking than modern watch cases.
Is the 110 your favourite? Or which model do you favour 100 v 110?


----------



## MrRolex

It took me a week, but I have now read all 270 pages of this thread! Very interesting technical information; and some great pieces. Some of the watches modded are exceptional, and I give full credit and respect to those who have taken the time to share their pieces. Often when I see an exceptional piece, it inspires me to mod something myself. I would like to thank those who replied to my private messages with specific questions too. I am not done yet though, and am now working my way through the 125 pages of a similar thread on uhrforum.de! In particular I am interested a dodecagon (12 sided) bezel that isn't available from the usual vendors on Ebay etc. This is what reall excites me about modding Amphibia's the most; seeing something new; like an orange tension ring or dodecagon bezel for the first time, then being inspired to use it in creating a new piece.
Anyway, I have messaged the man that made this 12 sided bezel and asked him if he would be interested in selling some?


----------



## MrRolex

I have a confession to everyone on here. Modding Amphibia's isn't my only passion. I have also been busy with my other one this weekend. 
I am currently restoring my 1984 Golf GTI. So that keeps my busy while I am waiting for parts from Meranom, Boris, Dr Seikostain.
There is something special driving a classic car, and wearing a classic watch. I love classic and vintage things; music, watches, cars, even shaving razors!


----------



## MrRolex

jupiter6 said:


> I have this dial. The triangles are not lumed.


Thank you for replying. Others also said the same. But as the SE bezels aren't available from anyone; I have decided to order one of these from Meranom anyway. Its the closest I can get to the SE one I want with chrome triangles. Also the fully lumed one available is too expensive at 50 USD including delivery! So at 6 USD the Meranom one is a fair price for a dial. He gave me 3 USD discount on my current order of an 090 anyway so that helps. At the moment I have a 090 and 420 projects I am waiting on parts delivery for. But I am also considering whether to use this sandwich dial in a 100 or 110 case? The problem is I like both! I think this dial is one that looks good in any case, and is one of the best Vostok dials. But everyone has their own favourites; such as Radio Room, Scuba Dude, etc.


----------



## MrRolex

I have a request for anyone that can help me do a mock up a piece I am thinking of building.
Can someone with good photoshop skills please impose this bezel insert on the watch shown.
I am thinking a black/orange Planet Ocean bezel from Dagaz would contrast very well with the orange sunburst dial.
If the man in Germany will supply the dodecagonski bezel it will make this perfection.


----------



## MrRolex

Necessity is the mother of all invention.
And often the simplest solutions to a problem are the best ones. Today I wanted to polish the scratches out of a watch bracelet, but I had difficulty getting the grains straight in the brushed finish. So I made a simple tool that I can get hold of with 2 hands to keep the brushing back and forth straight.
I cut a piece of washing up sponge into a rectangle (with scotchbrite on one side), and cable tied it around the end of a 300mm steel ruler.
This straight edge keeps pressure on the watch links as one brushed them back and forth, so a nice even grain of polishing can be attained.
I find its very good for removing scratches from stainless steel bracelets. I hope this also helps others polishing watch cases wanting a nice brushed finish.


----------



## 103ssv

MrRolex said:


> I have a confession to everyone on here. Modding Amphibia's isn't my only passion. I have also been busy with my other one this weekend.
> I am currently restoring my 1984 Golf GTI. So that keeps my busy while I am waiting for parts from Meranom, Boris, Dr Seikostain.
> There is something special driving a classic car, and wearing a classic watch. I love classic and vintage things; music, watches, cars, even shaving razors!


Mk1 Pirelli rims :-!


----------



## MrRolex

Yes, the Ronal Pirelli P-Slots are rare alloys. The MK1 Golf GTI had 7 P Slots, but the MK2 had 8 P-Slots so they are slightly different.
This MK2 is rare as its the last of the launch models, the first year of the MK2 Golf in 1984.
So many of the features are unique to the Type 19, like it doesn't have red stripes on the bumpers like other GTI's, and there are no sill trims.
Also it has left hand drive wipers, but it's a right hand drive car.
Anyway, I enjoy driving it; and it drives well even though its 33 years old. My daily car is a 17 year old VW Polo!


----------



## MrRolex

When I am thinking of modding another Amphibia I take my inspiration from many different things.
For example, my idea for making an orange and black Amphibia has come from the orange and black interior of my Golf GTI.
They were classic colours of 1970's dive watches and also car interiors of that time.


----------



## MrRolex

Hi everyone, I have some news on the 12 sided dodecagonski bezel. The guy in Germany is called Nebi, and he sent me a private message about them.
Currently he isn't making any, although he gets asked for them all the time. Each one is hand made, and he makes them for his own watches; not as a business.
But he has agreed to let me know the next time he is making some. So if anyone else is interested in one, please let me know; either by private message, or by replying to this post. I don't as yet know how much he would want for each bezel. He calls them: 12 Eck Bezel. But personally I prefer the name: dodecagonski.
Anyway, I think it would be nice to have a rare and unique hand made bezel on a piece; rather than the Murphy, Boris, AM Watches bezels we have all seen before.
For me this is the ultimate aspect of modding a Vostok, making it something different, but also rare and unique; that one cannot just assemble from Ebay parts etc.


----------



## MrRolex

I like orange tension rings very much.


----------



## MrRolex

Can someone please accurately measure the outside diameter of an Amphibia tension ring?
I have just come up with an idea that will take modding to a whole new level if it works.
I know the diameter is 0.8mm so that is covered. I just need to see if I can get what I am thinking of in the correct diameter (or very close to it).


----------



## MrRolex

*I meant to type height 0.8mm (not diameter).


----------



## mariomart

MrRolex said:


> Can someone please accurately measure the outside diameter of an Amphibia tension ring?
> I have just come up with an idea that will take modding to a whole new level if it works.
> I know the diameter is 0.8mm so that is covered. I just need to see if I can get what I am thinking of in the correct diameter (or very close to it).


29.40mm is what I came up with


----------



## MrRolex

Many thanks for the quick reply. Please can you also measure the internal diameter?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## MrRolex

Also am I correct in thinking the height is 0.8mm?


----------



## mariomart

MrRolex said:


> Many thanks for the quick reply. Please can you also measure the internal diameter?
> Thank you for your help.


----------



## MrRolex

You are a gentleman! Many thanks for your help.
OK I have worked out the dimensions of the part needed, now it's just a case of finding a supplier that sells them in that size.
If this works, it's going to add something new to modding Amphibia's, that has never been done before.
And the best thing about it is that it will be easy and cheap.


----------



## JonS1967

MrRolex said:


> Thank you for replying. Others also said the same. But as the SE bezels aren't available from anyone; I have decided to order one of these from Meranom anyway. Its the closest I can get to the SE one I want with chrome triangles. Also the fully lumed one available is too expensive at 50 USD including delivery! So at 6 USD the Meranom one is a fair price for a dial. He gave me 3 USD discount on my current order of an 090 anyway so that helps. At the moment I have a 090 and 420 projects I am waiting on parts delivery for. But I am also considering whether to use this sandwich dial in a 100 or 110 case? The problem is I like both! I think this dial is one that looks good in any case, and is one of the best Vostok dials. But everyone has their own favourites; such as Radio Room, Scuba Dude, etc.


Is this the dial you're looking for? If so, you've tried Meranom and he can't source one for you?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrRolex

Yes that is the SE dial with chrome trims I want. Meranom rarely sells seconds of them with slight defects. Currently he has the plain white triangle ones for 6 USD (no chrome trims). So I have ordered one of them in the meantime. I am kicking myself that I didn't buy an SE years ago when he had them for sale. But at the time I couldn't make my mind up if I wanted a blue or black one! Buy the time I chose blue he had sold out of both! Hard lesson learned.
I am planning a black sandwich dial in an 090 like yours. Your looks great with the SE bezel. I just ordered a green one for a 420 project I am working on.
Also the mesh with the polished 090 case works well. Usually I don't like paddle hands on a diver's watch to be honest with you, but in your case I do! Its an SE dial so the SE hands suit it well. Credit where credit is due, you have excellent taste. I consider your piece an example to us all of excellent modding that isn't over-modded.
I have said it before, but the final modded piece should look like something the Vostok factory could have produced in the 1970's. And yours certainly does.
Had they produced an 090 SE like yours, it may have dented the sales of Submariners and Planet Oceans. Its a champagne watch for lemonade money!


----------



## MrRolex

I received an exciting new delivery this morning; and earlier than expected which is always a pleasant surprise.
I have had a solid hexad (Ebay) on my 090 for a long time, and for 15 Euro it is an excellent bracelet with solid end links (not folded).
It also has a nice brushed finish, with polished side links; so is suitable for both brushed and polished finished pieces.
But I was looking for a high-quality Super Oyster to complete this piece, and I am pleased to say I found one.
Often Super Oyster bracelets are made to suit Seiko SKX, and have folded curved end links; not the straight end links needed for 710 and 090's.
Also I prefer solid end links to folded as it gives the piece a high end quality feel.
I say this as someone who has owned Omega Planet Ocean, and Rolex Submariner; the Strapcode Super Oyster bracelet is 10/10 quality and finish.
Look closely at the pictures and see that it has screws rather than push pins. Also it has a nice taper down from 22mm at the end links to the bracelet.
Lovely brushed finish, with polished sides; again suitable for both polished and and brushed finish pieces. Supplied with fat spring bars to suit the solid end links.
However, it's expensive (50 Euro). But there is some good news, I found the prices on Amazon.co.uk were cheaper than on strapcode.com
Also Amazon delivered the bracelet only 5 days after I ordered it, much quicker than waiting for it to come from Hong Kong.
So I can highly recommend Strapcode Super Oyster bracelets for your pieces. Most importantly for me is that the bracelet is very comfortable to wear.
Here is my 090 from Meranom, bezel from AM Watches; with both the hexad and Super Oyster bracelets so you can compare the fit on an 090.
This dial and movement is going into my 420 when it arrives from Meranom. I am then going to put the 420 dial and movement into the 090 as I want a date complication at 6 o'clock. I think this dial will look good in a 420 with green SE bezel. Its one of the best dials Vostok made.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00O0L9NVC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## VWatchie

MrRolex said:


> Necessity is the mother of all invention.
> And often the simplest solutions to a problem are the best ones. Today I wanted to polish the scratches out of a watch bracelet, but I had difficulty getting the grains straight in the brushed finish. So I made a simple tool that I can get hold of with 2 hands to keep the brushing back and forth straight.
> I cut a piece of washing up sponge into a rectangle (with scotchbrite on one side), and cable tied it around the end of a 300mm steel ruler.
> This straight edge keeps pressure on the watch links as one brushed them back and forth, so a nice even grain of polishing can be attained.
> I find its very good for removing scratches from stainless steel bracelets. I hope this also helps others polishing watch cases wanting a nice brushed finish.
> View attachment 11306698


If possible I'd really like to se an image of your polished watch bracelet. I have a 320 case with lots of scratches and I wonder what your tool might do for it... Thanks!


----------



## MrRolex

For anyone looking for a good 22mm solid hexad bracelet here is my supplier on Ebay. The prices have now dropped from the 15 Euro I paid years ago to only 8 Euro including delivery! You will not find a better solid end link bracelet for this money. The hexad looks good on any 710 or 090 due to the solid end links and straight profile (not tapered). Its also very comfortable to wear, and feel solid due to the heft of the solid links. As I have said before, personally I do not like Nato, or silicon straps in divers watches. I prefer solid stainless steel bracelets, or heavy shark mesh. I am a great believer that pieces should not be over-modified, and always bear in mind an Amphibia looks good to begin with, so simply changing a bracelet and bezel as I have done with my 090 transforms the watch into something special.
With regard to bezels, I only use Boris. Meranom, AM Watches. The fit, finish, and quality are excellent on both; so I can recommend them highly. Also if one is looking for bezel inserts I can highly recommend; Dr Seikostain, Boris, AM Watches, Dagaz. 
I will also say this, when one is looking to buy a watch often it pays to compare the prices on Ebay, Meranom, Amazon. Sometime one can offer, and counter offer on Ebay to haggle the price down from the Buy It Now. I find Meranom to be fairly competitive at typically 65 USD per piece. The only downside is often he is sold out or pre-order on the more popular pieces. For example, he was out of stock on an 090 I wanted, so I ended up buying from another vendor in Russia on Ebay at the same price.
I hope this information is helpful to other modders, both experienced and new to it.
In other news I am currently working on finding a supplier for my chapter ring/tension ring idea. I have the dimensions needed for the part, my only problem is finding a supplier that doesn't want me to order 100 of them etc! The dimensions aren't the problem I thought they would be, its more a case of getting variety in colours and smaller quantities.
My plan is to remove the tension ring and replace it with an alternative material that is coloured, to give the coloured chapter ring effect that spraying the tension ring in acrylic paint produces.
Painting gives the desired effect, however the matt finish does not meet my exacting standards. So I have looked at an alternative material that gives the same quality finish of a plastic chapter ring.
I will post pictures up as soon as I have located the part and tested it in an 090.
New 18~24 mm Solid Stainless Steel Watch Band Bracelet Strap Double Lock Buckle | eBay


----------



## MrRolex

The Scotchbrite gives a brushed finish (see the hexad and Super Oyster bracelet finish above). When I was referring to polishing, I meant polishing the scratches out.
Had I said brushing the scratches out, I would have confused some people. If you want a high polished finish, the best way is with a buffing wheel and polish.
However, if you don't have access to one; jewellers will polish your scratches out for a small fee.
Another option is to buy a Cape Cod cloth. This will give you a high polished finish and remove small scratches. See the link below.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cape-Cod-M...2748&sr=8-2&keywords=cape+cod+polishing+cloth
Another thing you can do is use this car polish for chrome on classic cars with a soft close.
I have used it on a Mercedes 500 SEL chrome bumper trims, and it gave the stainless steel a mirror finish!
Autosol is the best metal polish money can buy, trust me. If want a really highly polished stainless steel finish, nothing comes close.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Autosol-Me...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=YAZGNECDQ8ER0CEEDNZQ


----------



## MrRolex

24 Hours said:


> If possible I'd really like to se an image of your polished watch bracelet. I have a 320 case with lots of scratches and I wonder what your tool might do for it... Thanks!


The Scotchbrite gives a brushed finish (see the hexad and Super Oyster bracelet finish above). When I was referring to polishing, I meant polishing the scratches out.
Had I said brushing the scratches out, I would have confused some people. If you want a high polished finish, the best way is with a buffing wheel and polish.
However, if you don't have access to one; jewellers will polish your scratches out for a small fee.
Another option is to buy a Cape Cod cloth. This will give you a high polished finish and remove small scratches. See the link below.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cape-Cod-Me...olishing+cloth
Another thing you can do is use this car polish for chrome on classic cars with a soft close.
I have used it on a Mercedes 500 SEL chrome bumper trims, and it gave the stainless steel a mirror finish!
Autosol is the best metal polish money can buy, trust me. If want a really highly polished stainless steel finish, nothing comes close.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Autosol-Met...CDQ8ER0CEEDNZQ


----------



## MrRolex

Another cheap option is to buy a buffing wheel and put it in an electric drill. You can clamp the case in a vice, and then buff the case with polish.
4'' 100mm Cloth Polishing Mop Wheel Pad For Power/Battery Drill Buffing Grinder


----------



## JonS1967

MrRolex said:


> Yes that is the SE dial with chrome trims I want. Meranom rarely sells seconds of them with slight defects. Currently he has the plain white triangle ones for 6 USD (no chrome trims). So I have ordered one of them in the meantime. I am kicking myself that I didn't buy an SE years ago when he had them for sale. But at the time I couldn't make my mind up if I wanted a blue or black one! Buy the time I chose blue he had sold out of both! Hard lesson learned.
> I am planning a black sandwich dial in an 090 like yours. Your looks great with the SE bezel. I just ordered a green one for a 420 project I am working on.
> Also the mesh with the polished 090 case works well. Usually I don't like paddle hands on a diver's watch to be honest with you, but in your case I do! Its an SE dial so the SE hands suit it well. Credit where credit is due, you have excellent taste. I consider your piece an example to us all of excellent modding that isn't over-modded.
> I have said it before, but the final modded piece should look like something the Vostok factory could have produced in the 1970's. And yours certainly does.
> Had they produced an 090 SE like yours, it may have dented the sales of Submariners and Planet Oceans. Its a champagne watch for lemonade money!


I like the SE bezel the best. I tried a Murphy bezel too but in the end determined that the SE bezel was my favorite. I also tried the Planet Ocean bezel (can't find the pictures I took) and although I initially loved the beveled contour I realized that I didn't care for how high it sat on the crystal.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrRolex

Many thanks for your pictures. The 090 is my personal favorite of all Amphibia's. I prefer the polished case to matt finish. Excellent choices of bezels for that dial.
Agreed, the SE bezel is one of the best, and also it retains the pure Vostok look. My next 090 will have a silver face with black/silver Planet Ocean insert in a Boris bezel.
What I like about the 090 case is that (unlike the 710) it can take the full depth Boris bezel with chamfer needed to clear the crown. With regard to insert bevel, I have never found a better profile and crystal fit to the AM Watches one you see in my current 090. However for my next one I actually want the flatter profile of the Boris bezel with a flatter insert to accentuate the dome of the crystal. I am thinking the square edging of the the hexad bracelet links will match the square profile of the Boris bezel.
That is why I changed to a tapered Super Oyster on my current one, to match the bevel on the AM Watches bezel.
Often I think the more subtle nuances of modding are overlooked, attention to detail is lost; and a modder ends up with something that looks like it couldn't have come from the Vostok factory.
I consider both yours and my pieces to capture what I am talking about. They look pure Vostok, and could well have been produced by Vostok themselves.
I have said it before, but I am not a fan of purple leather straps, and saw tooth edged bezels etc; for that very reason. They are not pieces that look vintage, they have lost that classic look. I think modding should enhance what is already an excellent piece; not turn it into a fashion watch and lose the essence of the vintage look.
Out of interest which bezel did you fit the Planet Ocean insert to? 
I would love to see pictures of it if you have them. Reason being, the fit to the crystal interests me on various bezels. If the Boris one doesn't satisfy me, I will change it to an AM Watches one. As I understand it, the Boris and Murphy bezel profiles and fits are close.


----------



## MrRolex

Here is an update everyone. I am currently chatting to a factory in China that makes silicon o-rings (see the picture below). We know a Seiko SKX chapter ring won't fit in an Amphibia. So my idea is to remove the tension ring and replace it with a coloured silicon o-ring. I reckon 29mm x 27mm x 1mm (external x internal x cross section) will fit, as the silicon will compress and deform under pressure to fit the 0.85mm x 0.82mm cross section void of the missing tension ring. The idea being, this opens options for many different coloured rings, with a better matt finish than spraying the existing tension ring in acrylic paint. Also it may be possible to fit glow in the dark o-rings for a lumed effect around the dial.
My plan is to buy some o-rings and try them for size. The problem is getting them in the above size at a reasonable price without having to order say 100!
27mm internal diameter x 1mm cross section isn't a problem, I have already seen green nitrile ones in this size.
But we all know, I love the bright orange look of a tension ring; so that is the goal, along with other colours such as; yellow, green, red, blue, etc.
Please feel free to give me feedback and thoughts on this. 
Of course getting someone to plastic print a tension ring to the originals dimensions would be the ideal solution, but I don't have access to a plastic printer nor do I know anyone who does.
So I thought the silicon o-ring is a more viable option. Easy to fit, and cheap to buy. I also think it may be a good pressure seal for the crystal too, as it deforms under load. In any case, I am doing this more for looks than diving practicality. The deepest my watches ever go is 1 metre in my local swimming pool to be honest! So as long as it's shower proof that will be good enough for me.


----------



## MrRolex

This piece isn't mine, but I feel is worth sharing as it totally captures why a Boris bezel is the best for a 090.
Full depth with no crown clearance issues. And it fits well with the Planet Ocean insert against the crystal.
This picture inspired me with my next 090 project. But I am going for polished rather than matt finish. 
I think the silver dial is going to work very well with a black/silver Planet Ocean on a Boris bezel, and hexad bracelet.
I want there to be continuity with the silver and black throughout, but also keep the contrast between brushed and polished surfaces.
Of all the bezels I have see on Amphibia's






the Boris one is my favourite.


----------



## GadgetKing

Ragna said:


> Hi folks. This thread is the one i visit the most. Everyday new ideas keep cropping up here.
> 
> My humble contribution:
> 
> Komandirskie dial on Amphibia 710 case. Anodized aluminum bezel insert, Seiko Z22 rubber band, red october caseback from Dr. Seikostain.
> 
> Peace !!


Question about the OSC sapphire case back- can you see the movement holder through it or not? Wondering if I should upgrade to one of his metal ones when I put that back on a project I have planned. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Derek N

GadgetKing said:


> Question about the OSC sapphire case back- can you see the movement holder through it or not? Wondering if I should upgrade to one of his metal ones when I put that back on a project I have planned. Thanks in advance!


Yes, you will be able to see the movement holder through the OSC sapphire case back. You can obtain a stainless steel movement holder from OSC as well.


----------



## JonS1967

MrRolex said:


> Many thanks for your pictures. The 090 is my personal favorite of all Amphibia's. I prefer the polished case to matt finish. Excellent choices of bezels for that dial.
> Agreed, the SE bezel is one of the best, and also it retains the pure Vostok look. My next 090 will have a silver face with black/silver Planet Ocean insert in a Boris bezel.
> What I like about the 090 case is that (unlike the 710) it can take the full depth Boris bezel with chamfer needed to clear the crown. With regard to insert bevel, I have never found a better profile and crystal fit to the AM Watches one you see in my current 090. However for my next one I actually want the flatter profile of the Boris bezel with a flatter insert to accentuate the dome of the crystal. I am thinking the square edging of the the hexad bracelet links will match the square profile of the Boris bezel.
> That is why I changed to a tapered Super Oyster on my current one, to match the bevel on the AM Watches bezel.
> Often I think the more subtle nuances of modding are overlooked, attention to detail is lost; and a modder ends up with something that looks like it couldn't have come from the Vostok factory.
> I consider both yours and my pieces to capture what I am talking about. They look pure Vostok, and could well have been produced by Vostok themselves.
> I have said it before, but I am not a fan of purple leather straps, and saw tooth edged bezels etc; for that very reason. They are not pieces that look vintage, they have lost that classic look. I think modding should enhance what is already an excellent piece; not turn it into a fashion watch and lose the essence of the vintage look.
> Out of interest which bezel did you fit the Planet Ocean insert to?
> I would love to see pictures of it if you have them. Reason being, the fit to the crystal interests me on various bezels. If the Boris one doesn't satisfy me, I will change it to an AM Watches one. As I understand it, the Boris and Murphy bezel profiles and fits are close.


My pleasure. It looks like I deleted the pictures I took with the AM bezel. I'll mount it on an 090 case tonight and take some photos.

This is actually my favorite 090 case. They came brushed by Vostok. Also an SE model. I wish they would make this finish available.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrRolex

Lovely brushed finish on that 090. Agreed, it's a shame Meranom doesn't offer it. I do like the sunburst effect, and this one. It's just the matt finish I do not like. Polished has always been my favourite, as I think it shows the classic shape of the case to maximum effect. I have had both a Boris and AM Watches bezel on mine; and like both. But my next one will be the first time I have tried a Planet Ocean on a Boris. I am hoping it gives a more flat look to the bezel like vintage divers were in the 60's and 70's, rather than the more modern bevelled bezels on today's Submariner and Planet Ocean. Another bezel I love the look of is the 50 Fathoms one. I would like to find a curved profile insert like that one, rather than the flat lumed ones I have seen on homage versions. See the picture below of the exact one I would like to try, ideally on your SE dial with the chrome trim.


----------



## MrRolex

Derek N said:


> Yes, you will be able to see the movement holder through the OSC sapphire case back. You can obtain a stainless steel movement holder from OSC as well.


Dr Seikostain is now selling movement holders in silver, black, and gold; stainless steel finishes. See the link below.
COLD.STEEL.ED. MOVEMENT HOLDER FOR 24XX VOSTOK MOVM. IN AMPHIBIAN WATCH MH-CS | eBay


----------



## MrRolex

JonS1967 said:


> My pleasure. It looks like I deleted the pictures I took with the AM bezel. I'll mount it on an 090 case tonight and take some photos.
> 
> This is actually my favorite 090 case. They came brushed by Vostok. Also an SE model. I wish they would make this finish available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The SE bezel on the 090 is a great combination! I was just looking at yours again. I am tempted to use one on my 090 with a silver dial that is coming from Meranom.
Its good he has the red, green blue, black ones all in stock at the moment; and at a reasonable price. But I think I will go for a Planet Ocean on Boris and see how that looks first. I am committed to using the green SE one I have coming on a 420 project. Did you have your Planet Ocean insert on a Murphy bezel then? I would love to see one next to a Boris one and compare the profiles. I did see this before somewhere and think they are close, but the Boris one has slightly deeper coin edging. Shame AM Watches don't do a full coin edge to suit the 090. Although it is nice to be able to use them across the board on 420's and 710's with no crown clearance issues.
Another case I have been drawn to doing a piece with is the 110. I think these tonneau/slab of metal style cases really look '60's and 70's vintage. I like your taste in mods, so please feel free to post any other pieces from your collection. I would love to see them, thanks.


----------



## MrRolex

Picture request. Please can anyone that has used this black/orange Planet Ocean bezel from Dagaz post pictures of your piece.
In some pictures the metallic orange looks red, and in some it's more orange looking.
I have wanted to do a project based on an 090 in black and orange for a long time using this bezel insert; but I am not sure if it would suit an orange or black dial due to the red/orange issue I have outlined. Many thanks if anyone can help.


----------



## MrRolex

What does everyone think on the above bezel insert






, with this dial in an 090?


----------



## MrRolex

FFS man! It was meant to say; what does everyone think of that bezel insert with that orange dial in an 090?
And why it posted 2 pictures I don't know!


----------



## Ragna

MrRolex said:


> My first Amphibia was a 710, and at the time I was torn between the 090 and 710 as I loved the case shape of both. I really couldn't make my mind up which one I wanted.
> So of course I ended up buying an 090 and modding that too! But then I sold the 710 as I decided the 090 was the ultimate Vostok, and the one I wore most in my collection.
> But recently I have been drawn to the 420 too, so I have ordered one from Meranom to put a green SE bezel on. I already have the 710 with green bezel you have see, but the round 420 case seems perfect for it too! With regard to the 110 case, the problem I have is it gives too many options for great looking watches. I can't make my mind up whether to do something like a Tudor Black bay, or another green bezel with it? Also I am torn between the 100 and 110 case, on which is the ultimate. They both look good, like they were milled from a solid slab of stainless steel. I really love this vintage look of watch case, so much more solid looking than modern watch cases.
> Is the 110 your favourite? Or which model do you favour 100 v 110?


I think 090 is the ultimate vostok case.
There is a lot of identity there.

But i have a 40mm limit for my collection. So no watches over 40.

I have a 710 thats aprox. 42. I want to shave it lugs thinner. So it looks like a 420.

But keeps the 22mm lug (420 is 18mm)

That would be ideal


----------



## MrRolex

Ragna said:


> I think 090 is the ultimate vostok case.
> There is a lot of identity there.
> 
> But i have a 40mm limit for my collection. So no watches over 40.
> 
> I have a 710 thats aprox. 42. I want to shave it lugs thinner. So it looks like a 420.
> 
> But keeps the 22mm lug (420 is 18mm)
> 
> That would be ideal


Agreed the 090 is the best Vostok. I also like the 710 and that is why I bought it, and modded it first. The cushion case is a classic vintage look.
With regards to the 420 I also agree, its a shame they didn't make them with 20mm or 22mm lugs. But 18mm and slit straps and bracelets were the fashion in the '60's and '70s. Watch cases were much smaller even for men's pieces than modern watches of today; it wasn't like the current Planet Ocean XL 45mm. Even Rolex has made their Submariner bigger to compete with Omega, and the current trend for big case, big dial divers watches. So the 710 and 090 were really ahead of their time in the '60's as they were huge cushion and tonneau cases.
I currently have another 090 and 420 on their way from Russia as projects. I have had two 710's in my collection which are now sold. And always wanted a 420 as I love the round shape. I am putting a green SE bezel on it, and solid Oyster bracelet from Meranom.
The 090 is going to be silver dialled, with a solid hexad bracelet, and Planet Ocean insert on a Boris bezel. I want to make this one maximum heft like the 45mm Planet Ocean XL. 
What I like about the 090 is one can just change to a Boris bezel and a hexad bracelet and it goes from a feminine watch to a masculine one with real heft. A nice slab of solid stainless steel on one's wrist.
I have said this before, but when I wore my Planet Ocean and Submariner; very few people would comment on them. Often people would just assume they were fakes from China. 
But when I wear my 090, often people will ask about it. Of course they have never seen one before, nor have they heard of Vostok. So they are interested in it as its something special, something different.
I have also said this before, and I really believe it; sheep buy Rolex and Omega. Shepherds buy Amphibia.
The truth is, the Planet Ocean is a better watch for the money than a Submariner. But Rolex has a very good marketing machine that has driven the brand so people are hungry for it. But both watches have their weak points. The Submariner clasp is cheap compared to the Planet Ocean. But the push pins (not screws) in the Planet Ocean bracelet also make it cheap.
I often thought if one could combine the best of both the Submariner and Planet Ocean, one would make the ultimate divers watch. The domed crystal of the Planet Ocean, with the clasp, but the screwed links and ceramic bezel of the Submariner etc.
So when I look at my modded 090 that cost me, 65 Euro for the watch, 50 Euro for the bracelet, 50 Euro for the bezel; a total of 165 Euro, and compare that for the 7000 Euro for a new Submariner, the 090 is a champagne watch for lemonade money.
More people will look, and ask about it, and one feels special wearing it; unlike a Submariner/Planet Ocean where the novelty and special feeling wears off quickly.
I know the Seiko SKX modding scene is now international and continues to grow with more parts available from; Dagaz, Yobokies, Dr Seikostain, etc.
But its interesting to see they are now slowly moving into Vostok parts too, as the modding scene is growing for it too.
What I think many people like is Vostok watches are much cheaper than Seiko SKX's, so its something people can do with less expense.
Take my 090 for example, 165 Euro total. That would only buy a basic SKX007 on a silicon strap. 
My hope is that more hands and bezels will become available for Amphibia's in time.
Please post your modded pieces, as I am always interested to see others mods.
Often I take a mod or look from someone else's work and it's my inspiration for my next project.


----------



## MrRolex

Of all the Vostok bezels (and there are many nice ones) the SE sandwich dial has to be the ultimate. I don't think I will ever be satisfied until I have one in an 090.
That dial looks good in any case. Just look at this 420 with the circumcised bezel mod for example. Design perfection. Vostok totally captured the essence of the Seamaster 300 (Spectre), and Blancpain 50 Fathoms with this dial. The chrome trims around the triangles make it special. I was looking on mywatchmart today and saw a couple for sale around 70 USD, but they were both scratched/dented. So effectively the pieces were scrap but for the dial and movements. Is an SE dial worth 70? No. But if I could find a dial alone cheaper then yes it's worth having for a project. The fact Meranom could sell seconds of this dial with defects shows the hunger for them. I think if I get my hands on a dodecagonski bezel and SE dial, I will be so excited I have to run to the toilet and fully evacuate my bowls. As it is when the postman deliver a parcel from Russia I get excited like a 6 year old boy on Christmas day!


----------



## ThePossumKing

Here's another trashed dial mod

I've had this dial sitting in my parts drawer for well over a year. It was scratched, tarnished, dirty, and worst of all, said 'Wostok' on it. But I loved the indices and the shape of the numbers, and since I was bored tonight, decided to build a beater out of it.

I gave the dial a shot of black spray paint, waited for it to dry, then scraped the paint off the indices and numbers with a toothpick, put it on a 2409 with some gilded ETA hands and put it in a 110 case with a boris bezel and an el cheapo ceramic insert. I was actually surprised that it came out relatively nice.

I still need to mod a gilded second hand for it, but that's something for another day


----------



## MrRolex

I like how you take old/scrap watches and breath new life into them. The gold and black looks good on this one.
Any thoughts on the chapter ring/tension ring yet?
See my earlier post on the silicon o-rings. I think they might look better than painting the tension ring with matt acrylic paint.
That picture of the Bridgeport milling machine you use took me back. I was a Mechanical Engineer 20 years ago, and made precision parts for high speed industrial mixing machines from 316 grade stainless steel. I used to use the same Bridgeport milling machine, and also Colchester lathes for turning parts.
Shame I don't have access to those machines these days, or I would be making my own dodecagonski bezels from 12 sided stainless steel bar!
Its funny when I learned how to polish stainless steel with Scotchbrite as an apprentice, I would never have dreamed I would be doing the same to watch bracelets 20 years later.


----------



## MrRolex

Does anyone know if Boris makes his bezels in Ukraine? 
I just bought another one from him on Ebay, and then I thought to message him about making some dodecagonski bezels.
I find his coin edged bezels to be good; and they are much cheaper than the Murphy and AM Watches ones.
If he is making the coin edge ones, there isn't anymore to making the dodecagonski ones as he already has the tooling set up for boring the wire groove.
The only real difference is that he would need to switch over from a 3 jaw chuck for boring the coin edge ones, to a 4 jaw chuck to bore the 12 sided ones.
But I suppose is he was doing a batch of 20 etc, it would be worth his while setting the tooling up.
Anyway, I am hoping he will do them. I am also going to message Dr Seikostain and see if he can do them?
He seems to be producing new bezel designs all the time, and some of the knurled ones are excellent.


----------



## jupiter6

Who is Boris? An ebay seller name would be useful for those of us who don't know who that is.


----------



## DavidUK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego

jupiter6 said:


> Who is Boris? An ebay seller name would be useful for those of us who don't know who that is.


Boris_gvb on ebay. One of the original sellers of aftermarket bezels that accept seiko inserts.

Anybody know if pers184 still makes his engraved bezels? I always wanted one of those.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=778322


----------



## MrRolex

DavidUK said:


> View attachment 11327634
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely piece, the bezel insert and strap all work well together. I also like this combination with the black/orange Planet Ocean bezel I have shown above.


----------



## MrRolex

idvsego said:


> Boris_gvb on ebay. One of the original sellers of aftermarket bezels that accept seiko inserts.
> 
> Anybody know if pers184 still makes his engraved bezels? I always wanted one of those.
> 
> BEZEL handmade VOSTOK AMPHIBIAN


Yes, he is still making bezels. Just send him a message on Ebay and he will make the one you want.
Have a look at his Ebay page to see the current ones he is making.
pers184 | eBay


----------



## DavidUK

MrRolex said:


> Lovely piece, the bezel insert and strap all work well together. I also like this combination with the black/orange Planet Ocean bezel I have shown above.


Many thanks. I made the mistake of ordering a thick 1.5mm NATO which I tend to favour for a couple of pounds extra, however the extra thickness really made the watch sit too high when in combination with this high bezel. So I have improvised and now the strap on goes under the watch once instead of the usual twice. This means all the rings are on the underside of my wrist but surprisingly it works and doesn't in my opinion look as odd as you'd think. I'm a bit of a novice at this modding business and I had a real struggle to attach the new bezel and it's on so hard now it won't turn and neither can I get it off to adjust the wire! Oh well, never mind.....I'm pleased with the look even if the bezel won't turn LOL


----------



## MrRolex

jupiter6 said:


> Who is Boris? An ebay seller name would be useful for those of us who don't know who that is.


Apologies, I tend to assume all watch modders are familiar with the popular suppliers such as; Murphy/AM Watches/Dr Seikostain/Boris/Dagaz, etc.
Maybe referring to them by their Ebay names would help, or their Ebay links. 
Boris has been on Ebay since 2003 selling Vostok's, bezels, inserts. He makes really good coin edge bezels in Ukraine. Cheaper than others such as Murphy/Dr SeikoStain.
He does to styles of coin edge bezel, to suit the 710 and 090 cases etc. One with a chamfer to clear the crown on 710's, and a full depth one for 090's.
I have used both, and unlike the AM Watches ones which are hard to fit (but look great when on!); Boris ones snap straight on your piece first time with no difficulty; same as an original Vostok bezel. So I can highly recommend his bezels. They will take all the usual Seiko inserts, and he also sells his bezels with some of them already fitted.
I hope this helps. Sometimes I have the same problem, and think who is this Boris guy they keep talking about? So I find 30 seconds of Googling their name; say Boris Vostok Amphibia Ebay, often takes you to their Ebay page etc. 
Another common problem on here with modders is they post their piece, and say little or nothing about it! OK its obvious they have changed the hands/bezel/bracelet etc.
But they don't say what case it is, or where they got the bezel/bracelet etc. Which would be a great help to all of us.
Something simple like: 090 from Meranom, bezel from Boris, bracelet from Strapcode; etc. Would be of great help so we can get hold of the parts we like from the same suppliers. 
Anyway, you may be interested in something I have in the pipeline. See my recent posts about the dodecagonski (12 sided bezel) I am getting made. Its something different to the usual coin edged bezels we have all seen and used before on our pieces.

boris_gvb | eBay


----------



## mariomart

I get it you're a passionate modder, but there is no need to try to belittle someone.

You joined this forum nearly 1 week ago, the first question you asked I was the first person to step up and assist you. Thank you.


----------



## ThePossumKing

mariomart said:


> I get it you're a passionate modder, but there is no need to try to belittle someone.
> 
> You joined this forum nearly 1 week ago, the first question you asked I was the first person to step up and assist you. Thank you.


And has been pounding it relentlessly ever since...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrRolex

ThePossumKing said:


> And has been pounding it relentlessly ever since...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apologies I was not aware there is a daily limit for posting; but it looks like I have exceeded your own personal one set; with my pounding as you put it, relentlessly.
You know in life, I am more of a shepherd than a sheep. I get things done. If that takes pounding relentlessly, then that is done. But at the end of it, I get what I want; and I get it faster.
Fortune favours the bold.


----------



## MrRolex

DavidUK said:


> Many thanks. I made the mistake of ordering a thick 1.5mm NATO which I tend to favour for a couple of pounds extra, however the extra thickness really made the watch sit too high when in combination with this high bezel. So I have improvised and now the strap on goes under the watch once instead of the usual twice. This means all the rings are on the underside of my wrist but surprisingly it works and doesn't in my opinion look as odd as you'd think. I'm a bit of a novice at this modding business and I had a real struggle to attach the new bezel and it's on so hard now it won't turn and neither can I get it off to adjust the wire! Oh well, never mind.....I'm pleased with the look even if the bezel won't turn LOL


What I find helps is this; first put some masking tape on the case to protect it, then a plastic bag around the case back tool to protect it further (I use a money bag from the bank). Then rotate the bezel as your lever the tool under the bezel. The rotation helps the wire to release from the groove in the bezel. 
With regard to making the bezel looser, before I fit the bezel I straighten out the wire into more of a 3 sided C shape. Then when one puts it back into the bezel groove it has a rounder profile rather than say a octagonal profile with sharper corners. Again when I am fitting it, I rotate the bezel as I press down on it. The rotation helps the bezel both click on and off. You can also add some silicon grease inside the bezel groove as this makes it turn smoother; by reducing friction between the copper wire and stainless steel bezel groove. I find this works well with the stainless steel wires too. I find AM Watches to be a tighter fit, but Boris ones to be slightly looser and easier to click on first time. 
Also see the Youtube below for technique. Note the tool used, tool in plastic bag, and rotation technique I describe above. I hope this helps.


----------



## MrRolex

Only 9 minutes long, and in Russian; but an interesting video of inside the Vostok factory in Chistopol. When I see those machines it reminds me of my mechanical engineering days; the smell of the coolant and stainless steel swarf. I wonder if they do factory tours? I fancy a holiday in Russia anyway.


----------



## Tarquin

Got a few recent mods to bore you all with from the last couple of months.

First up....Some posters on F10 may or may not remember about five years ago I had galling experiences trying to find this particular 2010 variant dial just after it was discontinued and replaced with its 'lume blob' cousin. Buying on eBay from incorrect photos and messing about with returns to sellers who (dishonestly or otherwise) claimed their watch was exactly as pictured. Oh how I moaned about it.

It almost put me off Vostok chasing for good, indeed a 3/4 year hiatus followed until my interest was rekindled about a year ago.

.....and so a month or thereabouts ago, one of these dials finally came up on the Bay.....









Of course I snapped it up for a reasonable price, and whacked it straight into a polished 090 case with IgorIV 'Cathedral' hands and an AM bezel. Who wouldn't?

Just look at those shiny numerals.....


----------



## ThePossumKing

Tarquin said:


> Got a few recent mods to bore you all with from the last couple of months.
> 
> First up....Some posters on F10 may or may not remember about five years ago I had galling experiences trying to find this particular 2010 variant dial just after it was discontinued and replaced with its 'lume blob' cousin. Buying on eBay from incorrect photos and messing about with returns to sellers who (dishonestly or otherwise) claimed their watch was exactly as pictured. Oh how I moaned about it.
> 
> It almost put me off Vostok chasing for good, indeed a 3/4 year hiatus followed until my interest was rekindled about a year ago.
> 
> .....and so a month or thereabouts ago, one of these dials finally came up on the Bay.....
> 
> View attachment 11331082
> 
> 
> Of course I snapped it up for a reasonable price, and whacked it straight into a polished 090 case with IgorIV 'Cathedral' hands and an AM bezel. Who wouldn't?
> 
> Just look at those shiny numerals.....


So much better than the stickers they use nowadays

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrRolex

24 Hours said:


> If possible I'd really like to se an image of your polished watch bracelet. I have a 320 case with lots of scratches and I wonder what your tool might do for it... Thanks!


As requested, here is the bracelet I polished/brushed using my tool. The clasp has the usual scratches from rubbing my desk etc. With Autosol metal polish it's possible to take it from the brushed finish you see to mirror finish using a cotton cloth; but that isn't the finish I needed; so I just used the Scotchbrite only. 
For heavier scratches in your case, first use steel wool, then Scotchbrite, then either Cape Cod cloth, or Autosol and cloth to polish to a mirror finish. Or just stop at the brushed Scotchbrite stage if that is your goal.
When I was a mechanical engineer I used to use a lathe to polish 316 grade stainless steel with wet and dry paper to a mirror finish. It was so smooth like a mirror, the inspector couldn't get a reading on the surface smoothness with his measuring instrument. 
What you are doing when you brush stainless steel is putting grains of scratches in the same direction. So always when polishing/brushing try to keep the strokes as straight as possible. I always find using a metal straight edge like my steel rule, or a block of wood; helps to keep the pressure even and strokes straight.
Mind you, it gets better with practice. I spent years as an apprentice mechanical engineer deburring and polishing stainless steel!


----------



## Tarquin

....and this. Our old friend the blue dude (strictly old school deep blue shimmering dial of course).

Arrived to me in a 420 case with wrong hands with the spotty bezel.









The 'clean' bezel and blued Amphibian hands from Meranom leaves the visual emphasis on the classic dial. Blue & steel loveliness....IMO of course.


----------



## Tarquin

And finally, for now. Oh how I've wanted one of these SE dials complete with hands, and how I had to pay for the bugger.

Came to me in the 420 case (as they all seem to) and so into the polished 90 it went.....









....I never thought i'd put THIS bezel on it......but I did. A Vostok in the colours of my beloved Leeds United, if you will. Joy!


----------



## MrRolex

Tarquin said:


> ....and this. Our old friend the blue dude (strictly old school deep blue shimmering dial of course).
> 
> Arrived to me in a 420 case with wrong hands with the spotty bezel.
> 
> View attachment 11331298
> 
> 
> The 'clean' bezel and blued Amphibian hands from Meranom leaves the visual emphasis on the classic dial. Blue & steel loveliness....IMO of course.


Many thanks for posting this. My first Vostok was a 710 with this dial. To be honest I am not a fan of the circumcised bezel usually, however in this case it looks excellent!
The polished 090 is my personal favourite, and I think your piece here is both an example and inspiration to us all of the very best of Amphibia modding. Credit where credit is due, you have got this one done to perfection. The continuity of the polished finish throughout, really matches the metal indices, and also contrasts well with the blue dial. It's a clean look, and retains the classic vintage look took. A job well done!


----------



## MrRolex

Tarquin said:


> Got a few recent mods to bore you all with from the last couple of months.
> 
> First up....Some posters on F10 may or may not remember about five years ago I had galling experiences trying to find this particular 2010 variant dial just after it was discontinued and replaced with its 'lume blob' cousin. Buying on eBay from incorrect photos and messing about with returns to sellers who (dishonestly or otherwise) claimed their watch was exactly as pictured. Oh how I moaned about it.
> 
> It almost put me off Vostok chasing for good, indeed a 3/4 year hiatus followed until my interest was rekindled about a year ago.
> 
> .....and so a month or thereabouts ago, one of these dials finally came up on the Bay.....
> 
> View attachment 11331082
> 
> 
> Of course I snapped it up for a reasonable price, and whacked it straight into a polished 090 case with IgorIV 'Cathedral' hands and an AM bezel. Who wouldn't?
> 
> Just look at those shiny numerals.....


Perfection. Honestly this cannot be improved upon. Many thanks for posting this, as my next project is an 090 with silver dial and the same bezel insert (on a Boris. I was trying to visualise the Planet Ocean/coin edge look on a polished 090; but now I can see it looks even better than I thought! I am going for a hexad though, rather than the Super Oyster on my other 090. Interesting point you make about sellers sending a different dial to the one pictured; its more common than you might think. Even Meranom uses the same pictures of 090's that actually have different case finishes in reality matt/polished. Agreed the chrome numerals look much better than the lumed ones on most Scuba Dude dials. Its the same with the SE sandwich dials, the white triangles with chrome rims look much better than the plain white ones; more of a high-end finish to the dial like Rolex etc.
I was also thinking of using this dial in an 090 build with the black/orange Planet Ocean insert. It really seems to suit the 090 case. Also its nice to see the stainless steel crown from Meranom on an 090. Again I wondered how that would work with a coin edged bezel, but it does well.
All in all it's a lovely piece, one of the best executed ones I have seen.
Have you ever tried your SE dial in this case with the Planet Ocean bezel?


----------



## MrRolex

Tarquin said:


> And finally, for now. Oh how I've wanted one of these SE dials complete with hands, and how I had to pay for the bugger.
> 
> Came to me in the 420 case (as they all seem to) and so into the polished 90 it went.....
> 
> View attachment 11331410
> 
> 
> ....I never thought i'd put THIS bezel on it......but I did. A Vostok in the colours of my beloved Leeds United, if you will. Joy!


Please can you upload the picture again? As it isn't showing for some reason. Many thanks.


----------



## Tarquin

MrRolex said:


> Please can you upload the picture again? As it isn't showing for some reason. Many thanks.


hmm don't know what happened there.

Re-uploaded it anyway, seems to be ok now....


----------



## MrRolex

Tarquin said:


> And finally, for now. Oh how I've wanted one of these SE dials complete with hands, and how I had to pay for the bugger.
> 
> Came to me in the 420 case (as they all seem to) and so into the polished 90 it went.....
> 
> View attachment 11331770
> 
> 
> ....I never thought i'd put THIS bezel on it......but I did. A Vostok in the colours of my beloved Leeds United, if you will. Joy!


Another lovely piece. Rare to see the silver SE dial, and the blue/gold Rolex Submariner style insert isn't one I would have thought of myself; but it works very well!
I think it would look even better if you changed the stainless steel bezel to a bronze coin edged one. More like a bi-metal Submariner look with that insert then.
See the picture below. The Ebay seller is called: summerspring100
I think your gold/blue bezel insert would go well with a gold bezel, matching the dial then.
What do you think?


----------



## MrRolex

I am looking forward to this 090 arriving from Meranom next week. I already have a solid hexad bracelet ready for it. And I have ordered a Boris bezel and Planet Ocean insert from Dr Seikostain. I like the orange/silver one, and also the black/silver one; so I have gone for the latter.
But which bezel insert do you think looks best with the silver dial?


----------



## MrRolex

Has anyone managed to fit a Seiko bezel to an Amphibia?
Maybe they could be bonded on?
I was just thinking this 12 sided Seiko 5 one would look nice on many different Amphibia cases.


----------



## jetcash

Many thanks for the cool favinov hands! Black dude gets black hands. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePossumKing

MrRolex said:


> I am looking forward to this 090 arriving from Meranom next week. I already have a solid hexad bracelet ready for it. And I have ordered a Boris bezel and Planet Ocean insert from Dr Seikostain. I like the orange/silver one, and also the black/silver one; so I have gone for the latter.
> But which bezel insert do you think looks best with the silver dial?
> View attachment 11333242


The only insert I have used with a silver dial is a maroon PO from kontrolsports! on eBay. Which, sadly, they don't seem to carry any longer. Dagaz has a chestnut PO insert, but I'm thinking that it is more of a brown than the reddish I had. I'm not a big fan of silver dials, due to the readability and my getting-old eyes.

From the choices you gave, however, I would have to say that the pers bezel on the far right would be my 1st choice, followed by the black PO.


----------



## DerangedGoose

What are your favorite ceramic NON sub bezels? Putting together a list of options for a 710 I wanna build.


----------



## ThePossumKing

DerangedGoose said:


> What are your favorite ceramic NON sub bezels? Putting together a list of options for a 710 I wanna build.


The only ones I've ever seen on eBay are sub style or GMT, which I have no use for


----------



## MrRolex

DerangedGoose said:


> What are your favorite ceramic NON sub bezels? Putting together a list of options for a 710 I wanna build.


You will find most 38mm (Seiko SKX size) bezel inserts will be either Seiko or Submariner style in ceramic. I would say Planet Ocean style, but you won't find them in 38mm.
Here are 2 other options; they aren't ceramic, they are lumed glass. Personally I prefer the lumed glass Fifty Fathoms look. These are from Yobokies (50 USD each). The lume in the dark looks excellent.


----------



## MrRolex

Also these are all Submariner style ceramic inserts, but they come in colours you won't find on Ebay. 15 USD each including delivery.
https://www..........s.com/item/New...32775437499.html?spm=2114.01020208.0.0.cWk5Ll


----------



## MrRolex

*Insert: .........s.com


----------



## MrRolex

FFS man! Try to help a guy out..
Insert (no pun intended) ali express dot com


----------



## MrRolex

ThePossumKing said:


> The only insert I have used with a silver dial is a maroon PO from kontrolsports! on eBay. Which, sadly, they don't seem to carry any longer. Dagaz has a chestnut PO insert, but I'm thinking that it is more of a brown than the reddish I had. I'm not a big fan of silver dials, due to the readability and my getting-old eyes.
> 
> From the choices you gave, however, I would have to say that the pers bezel on the far right would be my 1st choice, followed by the black PO.


I like maroon inserts on watches myself, shame they don't do the Planet Ocean one anymore. I like the Tudor Black Bay look on a vintage watch. 
You may like this Submariner style lumed glass one in maroon?
I am tempted to buy a Seiko style one myself as the lume is really good on them.


----------



## MrRolex

Also check an Ebay user called: lumedceramicbezelinserts
Personally I prefer Yobokies glass ones as they look more 3D than the ceramic ones, but the lume looks similar brightness. Not much price difference either.


----------



## MrRolex

This one is interesting (43 USD including delivery). Ebay user: slicksd3


----------



## jetcash

MrRolex said:


> This one is interesting (43 USD including delivery). Ebay user: slicksd3
> View attachment 11335442
> View attachment 11335450


Looks good on the dial with pips only! 
Maybe like this one? 









Pic stolen from the forum.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrRolex

I like all of them, but my favourite one is the Fifty Fathoms style one. Dagaz also does one with a sunken lume pip at 12. See the picture below. Its a very good price at 23 USD including delivery. Aluminium not lumed glass though. 
I now have a picture in my mind of the ultimate Amphibia. Polished 090, lumed glass 50 Fathoms insert, Boris bezel, SE sandwich dial, Strapcode Super Oyster bracelet.
I think I will have to build one. My only problem is getting hold of that SE dial. The 2 ones on mywatchmart are sold now. Shame as I would have bought either just for the dial and movements, then scrapped the watches they came in or given them away; such is my hunger for an SE dial. Anyway, one will come up eventually on Ebay etc, one just has to be patient.


----------



## MrRolex

jetcash said:


> Looks good on the dial with pips only!
> Maybe like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic stolen from the forum.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


See a few pages back. I currently have that 1967 style dial in my 090. But its going into a 420 when it comes from Meranom next week. I am putting the an SE bezel on it like the one you show in the picture (green not black though). The Meranom SE bezels are really good, it's surprising they are not used by modders more; as they are cheaper than the others. Also its good Meranom now has them in stock in: blue, black, red, green. Plenty of modding options then. I just wish he would offer the SE dials as well.


----------



## MrRolex

This is my current 090. And this is the movement from the SE I am putting into it. I want the date complication at 6 o'clock. Also I think the red numerals will match the red second hand, but contrast with the blue bezel. What do you think?


----------



## MrRolex




----------



## DerangedGoose

FFS 50 bucks for a bezel insert. Obviously these ceramic ones are cheap to make if people are selling them for around $20, whats with the inordinate amount of love for submariner ripoffs? Is it so hard to manufacture something else?


----------



## JonS1967

My apologies. I'm a day late in posting these bezels. The first is the Murphy bezel.









And if memory serves, this is the AM bezel. To me it has a Planet Ocean style insert.









I think they are both quite handsome and they are both very well-made.

And lastly, here is the bezel from Meranom.









Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek N

MrRolex said:


> You will find most 38mm (Seiko SKX size) bezel inserts will be either Seiko or Submariner style in ceramic. I would say Planet Ocean style, but you won't find them in 38mm.
> Here are 2 other options; they aren't ceramic, they are lumed glass. Personally I prefer the lumed glass Fifty Fathoms look. These are from Yobokies (50 USD each). The lume in the dark looks excellent.
> View attachment 11335058
> View attachment 11335066


Just to let you know that the lume on those sapphire inserts fade out very quickly. I have one of those on an Seiko Pelagos mod and the lume is more for fashion than functionality. Also, ceramic inserts in my experience are very brittle and cracks easily; especially around the lume pip.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrRolex

Derek N said:


> Just to let you know that the lume on those sapphire inserts fade out very quickly. I have one of those on an Seiko Pelagos mod and the lume is more for fashion than functionality. Also, ceramic inserts in my experience are very brittle and cracks easily; especially around the lume pip.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Many thanks for this information. This is very valuable to us all, so thanks for the heads up on it. To be honest with you, I have never seen one of these lumed glass bezel inserts in the flesh; only online. I do like the 50 Fathoms look, however for 50 Euro I would want exceptional lume performance! I think I will give them a miss then, and go for the Dagaz 50 Fathoms style one with just a lume dot at 12. It's much better value at 23 USD including delivery anyway. I am not a fan of ceramic bezels either. I have one on my current Submariner, but actually think the older version looked better as it was more matt and less gloss finish. I don't like the new Planet Ocean ceramic bezels at all as they look too dull and grey; again the older ones looked better. You make a good point about fashion/functionality. I think the watch manufacturers are all using them as its the new thing; but its more for fashion than function. Just look at the performance of old Seiko divers with aluminium bezels that are scuffed badly. They never fell out or cracked; and although scuffed did their job for 20+ years. A ceramic bezel insert wont take that abuse in reality. But then again, how many Submariners and Planet Oceans are actually used for diving? The truth is most sit in watch collection boxes, or the deepest they go is in the bath!


----------



## MrRolex

JonS1967 said:


> My apologies. I'm a day late in posting these bezels. The first is the Murphy bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if memory serves, this is the AM bezel. To me it has a Planet Ocean style insert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are both quite handsome and they are both very well-made.
> 
> And lastly, here is the bezel from Meranom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many thanks for posting your piece. I saw this having read all 280 pages of this thread, and another 125 pages of a similar thread on uhrforum. Suffice it to say, I have seen the best (and worst) of Amphibia mods. Credit where credit is due; yours is the best of all the modded Amphibia. Its a 10/10 piece that cannot be improved upon.
I have seen some over-modified pieces, where the modder has just gone past perfection; just adding on something that really doesn't enhance it; such as a Meranom stainless steel crown, or glass case back etc. I have said it before, modders should aim that their piece looks like something that could have come from the Vostok factory.
With your SE bezel and dial; you have retained that classic pure Vostok look. The heavy shark mesh totally captures the '60's divers watch look; tonneau shaped cases with mesh bracelets were the look of that time. Perfection. 
My dream watch is inspired by this one. Personally the only change I would make for myself would be a 50 Fathoms bezel insert from Dagaz. 
I think all modders have their favourite piece in their collection. My current polished 090 is mine. Would I sell it? Not for any money. In total it cost me 165 Euro for the build. A champagne watch for lemonade money. The thing is, I wear it more than my Submariner; and that says it all really.
Another thing is this, when a modder posts an exceptional piece such as yours; it inspires us all, and sets an example of what to aim for. 
The highest compliment I can pay another modder is this; if I had to choose just one watch to have for free on here, it would be yours.
Max respect to you.


----------



## MrRolex

DerangedGoose said:


> FFS 50 bucks for a bezel insert. Obviously these ceramic ones are cheap to make if people are selling them for around $20, whats with the inordinate amount of love for submariner ripoffs? Is it so hard to manufacture something else?


I would like to see more variety in the ceramic bezels myself. The reason for the high number of Submariner inserts is supply and demand. It's what the majority of sheep want. Rolex has a very powerful marketing machine driving the brand. I know well myself, as I own a Submariner. But the truth is, the Planet Ocean is a better piece; I have owned one so can compare them. But even with James Bond, Omega still hasn't got the edge over Rolex marketing machine; and so the Submariner is one of the most copied and faked pieces in the world. One will always see more fake Submariners for sale than Planet Ocean's for example. And so the bezel inserts follow that trend of popularity. 
Just look at the Casio Duro MD106 for example. When Casio were looking for a design for a 50 USD divers watch; they chose a Submariner style bezel as they knew it would sell and be popular. And so it did. The man that cannot afford 7K for a Submariner will buy the closest thing he can get to it for 50 USD; and that is a piece with the same bezel. And now the ceramic bezels are the latest trend to copy, and so it goes on. Sheep need cheap watches that look like the latest Submariner.
If you want more variety in bezel inserts, you are going to have to give up on the ceramic bezel idea, and just go for an aluminium one.
Have a look at Dagaz, and Dr Seikostain. You can get a good aluminium bezel insert for 15-23 USD including delivery.
Agreed 50 USD for a bezel is a rip off. I paid 50 Euro for my AM Watches one (bezel and insert). 
I think 20 USD for a bezel, and 15 USD for an insert, so 35 USD total is a fair price.
The Boris ones are good value at around 25 for a Seiko style bezel and insert including delivery; so have a look at them on Ebay.
I hope this helps.


----------



## MrRolex

Picture request. I have this 090 coming from Meranom next week. And plan to put a Planet Ocean bezel with hexad bracelet on it. Have any of you used this silver dial in your pieces? If so I would love to see pictures of it. The same dial design seems popular in the coloured versions, but silver seems to be a rarer. Many thanks for your help.


----------



## MrRolex

Also has anyone got more of these bezel mockup pictures? Often I am trying to visualise what a piece would look like with a certain bezel; and so these kind of mock ups are a great help. It saves buying the wrong bezel insert, waiting 2 weeks for delivery etc, and being disappointed it wasn't the look one had envisaged. Often I find they are inspirational. Take the orange Planet Ocean one on the 090 above. The modder himself didn't think such a bright colourful bezel would work with a silver dial; so it was an accidental discovery really; but one that looked excellent. After seeing this, I was inspired to build a piece with the same dial and a Planet Ocean bezel.


----------



## MrRolex

I have said it before, but when creating a new piece my inspiration comes from many sources. It could be the orange and black interior in my '84 Golf GTI, or another modders piece. One should draw the very best of modding and channel that into one's own piece. I consider myself an artist, and the Amphibia is my blank canvas, and the paints are the bezels and bracelets to create my masterpiece with. 
Another lesson to all modders is this. Mods do not have to cost a lot to create something special. This 9 Euro solid stainless steel bracelet from Ebay is one if the best I have had on my pieces. It works with with the 710 and 090 as it has straight solid end links. So I highly recommend it to modders on a low-budget.
My next piece was actually inspired partly by this modded Casio Duro MDV106. Remember its a 50 USD watch with a 10 USD bracelet, and 15 USD bezel insert.
So a grand total of 75 USD. And look at the excellent piece the modder has created with that 75 USD! OK, it would look better with curved end links rather than the straight ones on the hexad, but he has matched the finish well by brushing the polished finish to a matt one on the case.
Although this isn't an Amphibia, I consider it to be an excellent lesson in watch modding on a low budget. A simple bracelet and bezel insert change has created something beautiful.
So it was this piece that showed me how well a black/silver Planet Ocean bezel goes with a hexad; and this is what is going on my silver dialled 090.
I would encourage all modders, both novice and experienced to post similar thought processes, and inspirations; for their own pieces.
Yes, its nice to see pictures of pieces. But I find it equally interesting to know what made you choose that bezel, or what inspired you to choose that dial etc.
Earlier on we had a modder from Yorkshire (UK) say that he chose the gold and blue theme as they were the colours of his beloved Leed United football team.
I love this aspect of modding, the personal touch. Creating a piece should be art my friends, not just putting a generic Submariner style bezel and Super Oyster bracelet on a blue Scuba Dude for the hundredth time. I consider adding the personal touch to one's piece to be like an artist adding his signature to his masterpiece.


----------



## MrRolex

Case and Murphy bezel treated with aluminium oxide to darken them, then bead blasted for a matt finish.


----------



## MrRolex

The 100 case has been PVD-coated, along with a pers184 (Ebay) bezel. Seiko hands.


----------



## JonS1967

MrRolex said:


> Many thanks for posting your piece. I saw this having read all 280 pages of this thread, and another 125 pages of a similar thread on uhrforum. Suffice it to say, I have seen the best (and worst) of Amphibia mods. Credit where credit is due; yours is the best of all the modded Amphibia. Its a 10/10 piece that cannot be improved upon.
> I have seen some over-modified pieces, where the modder has just gone past perfection; just adding on something that really doesn't enhance it; such as a Meranom stainless steel crown, or glass case back etc. I have said it before, modders should aim that their piece looks like something that could have come from the Vostok factory.
> With your SE bezel and dial; you have retained that classic pure Vostok look. The heavy shark mesh totally captures the '60's divers watch look; tonneau shaped cases with mesh bracelets were the look of that time. Perfection.
> My dream watch is inspired by this one. Personally the only change I would make for myself would be a 50 Fathoms bezel insert from Dagaz.
> I think all modders have their favourite piece in their collection. My current polished 090 is mine. Would I sell it? Not for any money. In total it cost me 165 Euro for the build. A champagne watch for lemonade money. The thing is, I wear it more than my Submariner; and that says it all really.
> Another thing is this, when a modder posts an exceptional piece such as yours; it inspires us all, and sets an example of what to aim for.
> The highest compliment I can pay another modder is this; if I had to choose just one watch to have for free on here, it would be yours.
> Max respect to you.


Thank you for your kind words! This 090 is one of my favorite Vostok's. Funny thing is I bought it in haste after missing several other SE models. I really wanted a black bezel model and this one came with a plain bezel. At that time, the black bezel was not available separately. I ended up buying another complete SE 110 just for the black bezel. Now the black bezel is much easier to get.

But truth be told, this is my all time favorite Vostok. The 300 meter water resistance, dial, hands, case and hand wind movement make this watch extra special to me. Plus there's an extra sense of mystery for a westerner when it comes to something made in the former Soviet Union.

Cheers,
Jon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GadgetKing

MrRolex said:


> This one is interesting (43 USD including delivery). Ebay user: slicksd3
> View attachment 11335442
> View attachment 11335450


I have that on an Amphibian:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrRolex

710SE from Meranom, bezel and insert from Dr Seikostain (Ebay).


----------



## MrRolex

GadgetKing said:


> I have that on an Amphibian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do like the curved (rather than flat) profile of the insert. However what has put me off is the report that the lume doesn't glow for long. Can you give us all some feedback on the lume brightness and how long it lasts? I wish someone would make a curved profile glass version of the 50 Fathoms one. I have only seen flat lumed glass ones, which although nice; aren't as attractive as the original Blancplain.


----------



## MrRolex

JonS1967 said:


> Thank you for your kind words! This 090 is one of my favorite Vostok's. Funny thing is I bought it in haste after missing several other SE models. I really wanted a black bezel model and this one came with a plain bezel. At that time, the black bezel was not available separately. I ended up buying another complete SE 110 just for the black bezel. Now the black bezel is much easier to get.
> 
> But truth be told, this is my all time favorite Vostok. The 300 meter water resistance, dial, hands, case and hand wind movement make this watch extra special to me. Plus there's an extra sense of mystery for a westerner when it comes to something made in the former Soviet Union.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely starburst brushed finish on those early tonneau cases. I have often thought of a method one could replicate it. Hard to get the starburst lines straight all the way around using Scotchbrite. I was thinking maybe some kind of machine finish, maybe a wire brush disc in an electric drill or something. The funny thing is when I forst saw those early hand painted lumed dials I assumed it was a repainted dial done badly by an amateur; but the early ones did look like that from the factory. Nice pattina lume on the gold paddle hands too. I have to admit, the starburst finish is a close second to the polished one as my favourite.


----------



## MrRolex

Does anyone know where one can buy a lumed glass Fifty Fathoms style bezel insert? I have seen the flat ones from Yobokies, but am seeking a curved profile one like the original Blanpain pictured below. I love the 3D effect the curving gives to the bezel. Its something different to the common Planet Ocean and Submariner bevelled ones we have all seen many times. I think the curved contour would really accentuate the domed crystal on an Amphibia. The Yobokies one below it is the closest I have found to it.


----------



## MrRolex

At 50 USD lumed glass v 23 USD aluminium; I am leaning toward Dagaz's version at the moment. I think only a curved profile one could validate a price tag of 50 for an insert with no bezel.
I have wanted to do a Seamaster 300 (Spectre)/50 Fathoms inspired ultimate 090 build for a long time. At least I have finally settled on the Boris bezel and 50 Fathoms insert being the correct bezel for it.
But rather than make it a direct homage to either the 300 or 50 Fathoms, I want to keep it Vostok looking, so its going to need a SE sandwich dial. Those triangles really capture the essence of '50's and '60's divers watch dials. Its a classic vintage look. So classy and elegant. Unlike the too-busy dials typically found on so many other Vostok's. 
Another difficult selection to be made on the bracelet though; heavy shark mesh? Or solid Super Oyster? Both are excellent on an 090. It's a fine line between heft, and elegance though, so one needs to weigh up the looks carefully.
Any thoughts are welcome on this, and also suggestions as to what would be your dream Amphibia build?


----------



## MrRolex

Well friends, I have the solution if you want that sunburst finish on your 090 cases.
One needs the following; a lathe, sanding paper, and a wooden stick.
Then one sets the tool holder of the lathe at the same shallow angle of the case; using it as a guide to run the wooden stick back and forth.
Then it's a case of rotating the case in the lathe chuck as one works the wooden stick back and forth sanding the case.
The straight edge of the stick, kept at the correct case angle keeps the scratches on the case aligned as its rotated.
Where there is a will, and a there is a will, then there is a way, and there's a f**cking way.
Yes friends, I am the Amphibia modding Kommanderski.


----------



## Ragna

This "Vostok mods" thread is probably one of the most visited ive ever seen. 

It carries tons of information and ideas. For everybody.

Id like to thank our fellow member "MrRolex" for his very intensive participation and sharing.

Some people, however, are not used to this tsunami of information and may react in different ways.

Thank you MrRolex for your time spent writing and sharing so much here.

For those who want only to see pictures, just scroll down and check them out.

But lets agree that the forum is where some debate should happen. For pictures only check Instagram.

Lets keep this thread going with info and ideas.


----------



## Neros

Mr Rolex, you were asking for pictures of the 090 with grey dial, is not exactly the same model, but it is the same color. Hope you like my little mod:


----------



## Neros

I think these two pictures are better to appreciate the color:


----------



## MrRolex

Thank you for your kind words friend. Max respect to you. No offence implied to anyone on here with my posts, and no offence taken either.
I am all for keeping the vibes positive in this thread.
Here is my favourite saying in life: long runs the fox.


----------



## MrRolex

Neros said:


> I think these two pictures are better to appreciate the color:


Yes friend, I asked; and you certainly delivered the goods. Lovely piece! I am a great fan of the polished 090, but this red bezel and the silver dial on it isn't something I have seen before. It goes really well with the red second hand. I don't care it's not the same dial, its close enough; and as you say similar style. The overall look is the important thing, as its a silver dial in an 090 case. Correct me if I am wrong, but I think that is an AM Watches coin edge bezel and insert? Very nice. I don't know why red bezels are not used more, the red Submariner style insert is excellent! I am now wondering if I should have ordered a red/silver Planet Ocean one rather than the black silver one I went for from Dr Seikostain? What excites me about the silver dial is it looks different indoors and outdoors. The sunlight picks up the starburst finish, more interesting than plain matt coloured dials. Also I prefer the black outlines on the numerals, rather than the lumed ones. The dial has more of a high-end finish, rather than something amatuer and homemade looking. As far as I am concerned, lume should be kept to a minimum on a dial, less is more.
Another thing I like about your piece is the cross hair in the centre of the dial. Often Vostok dials look to busy, but this one is just right.
All things considered, it's a beautiful piece, and a credit to your good taste.


----------



## Neros

MrRolex said:


> Yes friend, I asked; and you certainly delivered the goods. Lovely piece! I am a great fan of the polished 090, but this red bezel and the silver dial on it isn't something I have seen before. It goes really well with the red second hand. I don't care it's not the same dial, its close enough; and as you say similar style. The overall look is the important thing, as its a silver dial in an 090 case. *Correct me if I am wrong, but I think that is an AM Watches coin edge bezel and insert?* Very nice. I don't know why red bezels are not used more, the red Submariner style insert is excellent! I am now wondering if I should have ordered a red/silver Planet Ocean one rather than the black silver one I went for from Dr Seikostain? What excites me about the silver dial is it looks different indoors and outdoors. The sunlight picks up the starburst finish, more interesting than plain matt coloured dials. Also I prefer the black outlines on the numerals, rather than the lumed ones. The dial has more of a high-end finish, rather than something amatuer and homemade looking. As far as I am concerned, lume should be kept to a minimum on a dial, less is more.
> Another thing I like about your piece is the cross hair in the centre of the dial. Often Vostok dials look to busy, but this one is just right.
> All things considered, it's a beautiful piece, and a credit to your good taste.


You are completely right, trained eyes you have. Thank you for your compliments, I am really enjoying this piece. The final touch will be a see-trough caseback from dr.seikostain, the red october one. I am still deciding which bracelet fits the best...


----------



## MrRolex

If any of you are looking for a new bezel, I can highly recommend Dr Seikostain (Ebay). I just had a nice chat with Krystoff, and can tell you he is a gentleman.
One can see he is an architect by the quality of his bezel designs. Keep an eye on his Ebay page as he is always coming up with new designs, and fine tuning existing ones.
For example see the picture below of the knurled bezel. He has been working on getting the fit to the domed crystal perfect.
I have just purchased one of his Planet Ocean inserts, and you can take it from me; you will not find better quality, at a better price. Don't get me wrong, Boris and Murphy make nice coin edged bezels; but if one is looking for other designs, then it's Dr Seikostain. He likes modding Vostoks as much as we do, and one can see that passion in his work.


----------



## MrRolex

Neros said:


> You are completely right, trained eyes you have. Thank you for your compliments, I am really enjoying this piece. The final touch will be a see-trough caseback from dr.seikostain, the red october one. I am still deciding which bracelet fits the best...
> 
> View attachment 11342746


An excellent choice! The blue tinted one is also good from him. With regards to best bracelet for your 090 I can recommend two. See the earlier pictures of mine on a hexad from Ebay for only 9 Euro including delivery! Solid end links, brushed links with polished sides. If you want maximum heft, nothing comes close, trust me.
But if you want high-end Rolex/Omega quality finishing, and proper screwed links; then my other bracelet shown is the one. Strapcode Super Oyster on Amazon at 50 Euro.
OK its very expensive, but the quality is the best money can buy. Often people change their bracelets on their Seiko SKX for a Strapcode one; reason being, the solid end links are superior to the folded Seiko ones. The screws are better than the pins. I say this as someone who owns a Submariner, it's an excellent bracelet.
I warn you though, the hexad's heft is really more suited to say a 7" wrist plus. The Super Oyster is more elegant and suited to smaller wrists.
See my earlier post of the hexad on that Casio Duro MDV106. It's a seriously masculine looking bracelet.
When I first saw one on an 090, I got so excited I had to run to the toilet and fully evacuate my bowels.
Put it this way, a hexad bracelet will make you feel like a stallion in a field of donkeys.


----------



## VWatchie

MrRolex said:


> I like orange tension rings very much.
> 
> View attachment 11312338


Tension ring = Movement Fixing Ring, no? What's a "tension ring"? Thanks!

EDIT:
Looking closely I guess the answer must be yes!


----------



## MrRolex

24 Hours said:


> Tension ring = Movement Fixing Ring, no? What's a "tension ring"? Thanks!
> 
> EDIT:
> Looking closely I guess the answer must be yes!


Yes, they are the same part. Its just like some people say watch face, some say watch dial.
Tension rings go under the crystal. Vostok's don't have a chapter ring like the Seiko SKX sadly, as it would be nice to change the colours.
Some people have painted it orange with matt acrylic paint as you have seen, but I am not happy with the finish quality.
I did speak to Krystoff (Dr Seikostain) about making them in different colours, but he isn't interested at the moment.
He does make the movement holders in bronze, steel, and dark steel, to replace the plastic ones though. So that is good for those using glass casebacks.
The early ones came from the factory with metal ones apparently, but then they switched over to plastic; probably as it was cheaper to injection mould them rather than machine the steel ones. There is some debate on which is more shock resistant plastic/steel. But I can tell you the dense metal will absorb more than the plastic.
Anyway, they look better, and give the watch more heft. And we all like heft don't we.


----------



## Neros

MrRolex said:


> An excellent choice! The blue tinted one is also good from him. With regards to best bracelet for your 090 I can recommend two. See the earlier pictures of mine on a hexad from Ebay for only 9 Euro including delivery! Solid end links, brushed links with polished sides. If you want maximum heft, nothing comes close, trust me.
> But if you want high-end Rolex/Omega quality finishing, and proper screwed links; then my other bracelet shown is the one. Strapcode Super Oyster on Amazon at 50 Euro.
> OK its very expensive, but the quality is the best money can buy. Often people change their bracelets on their Seiko SKX for a Strapcode one; reason being, the solid end links are superior to the folded Seiko ones. The screws are better than the pins. I say this as someone who owns a Submariner, it's an excellent bracelet.
> I warn you though, the hexad's heft is really more suited to say a 7" wrist plus. The Super Oyster is more elegant and suited to smaller wrists.
> See my earlier post of the hexad on that Casio Duro MDV106. It's a seriously masculine looking bracelet.
> When I first saw one on an 090, I got so excited I had to run to the toilet and fully evacuate my bowels.
> Put it this way, a hexad bracelet will make you feel like a stallion in a field of donkeys.


The Super Oyster you showed is beautiful and it looks top quality, but I don't want to spend that much money, I am a student so I am on a pretty low budget. I will try the hexad, but I am currently wearing this one (17€ on the bay), which I bought recently... I am really liking how it feels and shines... Also VERY solid... and I think it wears pretty well in my small wrist:








I will go for the caseback this month and may be next month I buy the hexad bracelet.

Thank you for your advice!


----------



## VWatchie

MrRolex said:


> Yes, they are the same part. Its just like some people say watch face, some say watch dial.
> Tension rings go under the crystal. Vostok's don't have a chapter ring like the Seiko SKX sadly, as it would be nice to change the colours.
> Some people have painted it orange with matt acrylic paint as you have seen, but I am not happy with the finish quality.
> I did speak to Krystoff (Dr Seikostain) about making them in different colours, but he isn't interested at the moment.
> He does make the movement holders in bronze, steel, and dark steel, to replace the plastic ones though. So that is good for those using glass casebacks.
> The early ones came from the factory with metal ones apparently, but then they switched over to plastic; probably as it was cheaper to injection mould them rather than machine the steel ones. There is some debate on which is more shock resistant plastic/steel. But I can tell you the dense metal will absorb more than the plastic.
> Anyway, they look better, and give the watch more heft. And we all like heft don't we.


Hm... I guess this is a movement fixing ring and this is where a tension ring is found, right?


----------



## MrRolex

24 Hours said:


> Hm... I guess this is a movement fixing ring and this is where a tension ring is found, right?


Correct. The tension ring sits below the crystal and above the movement holder. When the crystal is pressured it deforms plastically and forms a tight seal against the tension ring making it water resistant. Other watches have thinner sapphire crystals (around 3 times thinner) which would crack under the same pressure. They use O-rings around the tension ring to seal against the pressure. The Vostok design is better really, and also has the added benefit of a domed crystal which looks better than the flat sapphire crystal. This is one aspect I preferred on my Planet Ocean compared to my Submariner. Its a shame one cannot combine the best of both pieces as they both have their strengths and weaknesses.
Unlike an 090 on a hexad of course, that does not have any weaknesses. It's as indestructible as my Nokia 3310.


----------



## MrRolex

Neros said:


> The Super Oyster you showed is beautiful and it looks top quality, but I don't want to spend that much money, I am a student so I am on a pretty low budget. I will try the hexad, but I am currently wearing this one (17€ on the bay), which I bought recently... I am really liking how it feels and shines... Also VERY solid... and I think it wears pretty well in my small wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will go for the caseback this month and may be next month I buy the hexad bracelet.
> 
> Thank you for your advice!


Lovely solid bracelet you have. A credit to your good taste. I saw it on Ebay myself, and its great value for the price! 
Trust me on this, I buy my hexad bracelets from this Ebay user: falllovesight
9 Euro including delivery!
You will not find a better solid link bracelet for this price anywhere.
It's a champagne bracelet for lemonade money.
edited by mod


----------



## Neros

MrRolex said:


> Lovely solid bracelet you have. A credit to your good taste. I saw it on Ebay myself, and its great value for the price!
> Trust me on this, I buy my hexad bracelets from this Ebay user: falllovesight
> 9 Euro including delivery!
> You will not find a better solid link bracelet for this price anywhere.
> It's a champagne bracelet for lemonade money.
> I warn you though man, it will turn you into a pussy magnet when it comes to women.
> So make sure you have a strong bed for all the student action you will be getting.


I hate you.... And I bought it... hahahaha


----------



## MrRolex

Well friends, it's been a very sad day for me. I had not one, but two bad pieces of news today.
I received an email from the Vostok factory telling me that they do not do public tours.
This has meant I have had to cancel my summer holiday plans to Chistopol.
The other bad news I had is more serious, and I am sure it will upset many of you as much as I.
Vostok has no plans to reissue the SE sandwich dial with the chrome trims around the triangles.
This one had hit me very hard as I am sure you imagine.
I really didn't want to have to take Meranom's wife hostage, with a ransom demand of an SE dial; but they leave me with no option.
Sad times my friends, very sad times.


----------



## VWatchie

MrRolex said:


> The Scotchbrite gives a brushed finish (see the hexad and Super Oyster bracelet finish above). When I was referring to polishing, I meant polishing the scratches out.
> Had I said brushing the scratches out, I would have confused some people. If you want a high polished finish, the best way is with a buffing wheel and polish.
> However, if you don't have access to one; jewellers will polish your scratches out for a small fee.
> Another option is to buy a Cape Cod cloth. This will give you a high polished finish and remove small scratches. See the link below.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cape-Cod-M...2748&sr=8-2&keywords=cape+cod+polishing+cloth
> Another thing you can do is use this car polish for chrome on classic cars with a soft close.
> I have used it on a Mercedes 500 SEL chrome bumper trims, and it gave the stainless steel a mirror finish!
> Autosol is the best metal polish money can buy, trust me. If want a really highly polished stainless steel finish, nothing comes close.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Autosol-Me...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=YAZGNECDQ8ER0CEEDNZQ


Got myself this vintage Amphibia which I'm cleaning up. The stainless steel case is pretty scratched and dull. Are you telling me Autosol would indeed make a visible difference? It wouldn't remove any scratches I guess, but probably would remove the deep sitting dirt.


----------



## MrRolex

Neros said:


> I hate you.... And I bought it... hahahaha


Credit where credit is due man, the award for best modded Amphibia of the day goes to Komanderski Neros.
I will have the Vostok factory fly over their best looking worker Svetlana to give you your very personal prize.


----------



## MrRolex

24 Hours said:


> Got myself this vintage Amphibia which I'm cleaning up. The stainless steel case is pretty scratched and dull. Are you telling me Autosol would indeed make a visible difference? It wouldn't remove any scratches I guess, but probable would remove the deep sitting dirt.


Lovely piece. To be honest with you, if you want factory finish as new; its going to need a lathe and the sandpaper on wooden stick treatment (as shown earlier).
However, if you want to do something to improve it at home here is my advice.
First use steel wool and polish the case all over (in the direction of the grains).
Then move onto Scotchbrite (also in the direction if the grains).
Finally you have 2 choices to finish it off, either a Cape Cod cloth (Amazon), or Autosol (Amazon).
Don't go too mad with the Autosol, you only need a pea sized blob to do a whole watch case.
Rub it all over with your finger first, then polish it off with a clean cotton cloth after.
You will find the Autosol makes the stainless steel very shiny and hi gloss, but due to the factory sunburst finish you won't remove the lines don't worry.
And most of all, take your time and be patient. Its not a 5 minute job to do all this.
So pick a day when you have a good hour to devote your attention to it.
Will it improve it, and is it worth doing? 100%
You will notice a massive improvement from the steel wool alone, and may even want to stop at that stage.
I would advice you remove your bezel and mask the crystal with tape for safety to avoid scuffing it.
You don't want to be removing the plating down to the brass on the bezel or crown (so mask the crown too).
But honestly, Autosol is really good polish for anything stainless steel.


----------



## ThePossumKing

24 Hours said:


> Tension ring = Movement Fixing Ring, no? What's a "tension ring"? Thanks!
> 
> EDIT:
> Looking closely I guess the answer must be yes!


No. 2 different parts. The tension ring is the metal ring that fits inside the crystal on an Amphibia to help maintain it's water resistance. The movement fixing ring is the ring (metal on the Soviet models, plastic on the new models) that the movement is secured to and fits inside the case.


----------



## ThePossumKing

Picked up something a little different in the NATO strap category today.

Not sure which watch I'll use it on yet, but it's a nice change from black or black with stripes.

Best of all, it was cheap and is nicely made
peacock blue green pink Senior nylon watch band watch strap watch DWbuckle | eBay


----------



## little_w

On a side note, I used to love coming to this particular thread before MrRolex's hostile takeover of it. Oh well... nothing personal, really. I just can't keep up now, MrQuickfingers.


----------



## hseldon

Latest Amphibia mod. Orange bezel. Just need a less jingly strap now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aidanm

I'm wondering if anyone can advise on an aftermarket bezel that will accept inserts and fit a used 119 case? My Murphy bezel (the all purpose one) doesn't allow enough clearance for the crown and I'd like to complete this mod without spending money on another bezel that won't fit. I've heard that the Meranom aftermarket bezels fit ok but I'd like the flexibility of being able to chose my own insert.


----------



## MrRolex

Aidanm said:


> I'm wondering if anyone can advise on an aftermarket bezel that will accept inserts and fit a used 119 case? My Murphy bezel (the all purpose one) doesn't allow enough clearance for the crown and I'd like to complete this mod without spending money on another bezel that won't fit. I've heard that the Meranom aftermarket bezels fit ok but I'd like the flexibility of being able to chose my own insert.


AM Watches, boris_gvb, both on Ebay. Both will clear your crown, and will take Seiko/Submariner/Planet Ocean style 38mm bezel inserts no problem. Be careful when ordering the Boris bezel, as he does 2 types. The bob one is full depth coin edge, so will foul your crown. You want the other one with a chamfer to clear it. I have used both on a 710 case with the same crown clearance issue as your 119, and they both worked well. The SE one from Meranom will fit as you said, but aftermarket inserts won't fit it. Some of Dr Seikostain (Ebay) bezels will also fit (and accept inserts), but again you need to look for the ones with a chamfer, not full depth. I can recommend the Boris ones as they are excellent quality and cheaper than AM Watches. If you aren't sure, just post a picture of the bezel you fancy and I will tell you 100% if it will work for you or not. I hope this helps.


----------



## Aidanm

MrRolex said:


> AM Watches, boris_gvb, both on Ebay. Both will clear your crown, and will take Seiko/Submariner/Planet Ocean style 38mm bezel inserts no problem. Be careful when ordering the Boris bezel, as he does 2 types. The bob one is full depth coin edge, so will foul your crown. You want the other one with a chamfer to clear it. I have used both on a 710 case with the same crown clearance issue as your 119, and they both worked well. The SE one from Meranom will fit as you said, but aftermarket inserts won't fit it. Some of Dr Seikostain (Ebay) bezels will also fit (and accept inserts), but again you need to look for the ones with a chamfer, not full depth. I can recommend the Boris ones as they are excellent quality and cheaper than AM Watches. If you aren't sure, just post a picture of the bezel you fancy and I will tell you 100% if it will work for you or not. I hope this helps.


Thanks for that. I'll give the Boris chamfered bezel a shot.


----------



## MrRolex

Aidanm said:


> Thanks for that. I'll give the Boris chamfered bezel a shot.


This is the one you want, its known as the bos one (not bob).
Ebay item number: 292044566224
Search for username: boris_gvb


----------



## MrRolex

You can see the recess better in this one.
I am 100% certain it will clear your crown no problem.
The good thing about Boris bezels is that snap on first time easily, unlike the AM Watches one which can be harder to fit.
£20 including delivery is a good price too.
If you want nice inserts at a good price search for username: dr_seikostain


----------



## Aidanm

MrRolex said:


> You can see the recess better in this one.
> I am 100% certain it will clear your crown no problem.
> The good thing about Boris bezels is that snap on first time easily, unlike the AM Watches one which can be harder to fit.
> £20 including delivery is a good price too.
> If you want nice inserts at a good price search for username: dr_seikostain
> View attachment 11346066


Hopefully it'll work. The Murphy bezel is chamfered also but it's just not high enough to lift it over the crown.


----------



## Lokifish

MrRolex said:


> You can see the recess better in this one.
> I am 100% certain it will clear your crown no problem.
> The good thing about Boris bezels is that snap on first time easily, unlike the AM Watches one which can be harder to fit.


AM Watches bezels are the only ones I can say with any certainty that have damaged my watch. The insert hangs over the edge of the crystal and mine got dinged. It resulted in the insert shaving crystal when it was rotated. So not a a fan. Boris bezels, and some of the other ones popping up on the bay from the Ukraine, don't seem to have this issue.


----------



## JonS1967

MrRolex said:


> My dream watch is inspired by this one. Personally the only change I would make for myself would be a 50 Fathoms bezel insert from Dagaz.


Hi John, Is this the bezel you're referring to? I actually had this combo before I was able to acquire the Meranom bezel. Also a handsome pairing IMHO.

Cheers,
Jon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman

Hi i need your expert knowledge, i have found an old ussr vostok dial on ebay that has 29.40 diam. Will it fit into the modern vostok cases? I think meranom has its dials measured at 28mm. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

rokman said:


> Hi i need your expert knowledge, i have found an old ussr vostok dial on ebay that has 29.40 diam. Will it fit into the modern vostok cases? I think meranom has its dials measured at 28mm,
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure that the dial you have is for a 22XX movement and as such if you want to use it on a 24XX movement you will have to remove the dial feet and use "dial dots" to secure the dial, unless of course you intend to use a 22XX movement.

24XX movements generally use 28.3mm dials, and 22XX movements use 29.6mm dials (sizes can vary by a few tenths). As I mentioned earlier, it's the different locations of the dial feet that are the biggest concern.

So in saying all that, it should be possible to mix and match dials and movements as long as you have the correct movement spacer ring to fit the case you choose.

Another factor will be whether or not the crystal has a tension ring as the ring effectively narrows the aperture and fills in the gap between the dial and the case on the smaller dials, but experimentation will determine if the ring will get in the way of the larger dial. You could always remove the ring and refit the crystal, but to the detriment of waterproofing.

Hope this helps.

Fellow member ThePossumKing would probably have a lot more useful information as his modding has probably encountered these issues.


----------



## rokman

Thanx for the elaborate answer. I think i luck the skills to proceed with buying that dial. Pity it looks great.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

rokman said:


> Thanx for the elaborate answer. I think i luck the skills to proceed with buying that dial. Pity it looks great.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


Don't sell yourself short. The real stumbling block is having the right tools for the job. Depending on where you live in the world you may be able to find a watchmaker to do the work cheaply, there are also other avenues to pursue should you wish to.


----------



## VWatchie

MrRolex said:


> Lovely piece. To be honest with you, if you want factory finish as new; its going to need a lathe and the sandpaper on wooden stick treatment (as shown earlier).
> However, if you want to do something to improve it at home here is my advice.
> First use steel wool and polish the case all over (in the direction of the grains).
> Then move onto Scotchbrite (also in the direction if the grains).
> Finally you have 2 choices to finish it off, either a Cape Cod cloth (Amazon), or Autosol (Amazon).
> Don't go too mad with the Autosol, you only need a pea sized blob to do a whole watch case.
> Rub it all over with your finger first, then polish it off with a clean cotton cloth after.
> You will find the Autosol makes the stainless steel very shiny and hi gloss, but due to the factory sunburst finish you won't remove the lines don't worry.
> And most of all, take your time and be patient. Its not a 5 minute job to do all this.
> So pick a day when you have a good hour to devote your attention to it.
> Will it improve it, and is it worth doing? 100%
> You will notice a massive improvement from the steel wool alone, and may even want to stop at that stage.
> I would advice you remove your bezel and mask the crystal with tape for safety to avoid scuffing it.
> You don't want to be removing the plating down to the brass on the bezel or crown (so mask the crown too).
> But honestly, Autosol is really good polish for anything stainless steel.


Thanks for these detailed instructions! I will definitely try it, and as far as crown and bezel is concerned they have already been removed (I'll mask the crystal or will remove it too). I don't know if mine is a franken, the case is NOT sunburst but I guess the procedure would be the same, right?

Oh, "the sandpaper on wooden stick treatment (as shown earlier)"? I must have missed it. Is it in this thread? Post by you? Thanks!


----------



## DocTone

Gentlemen,
to avoid repeating times and times again knowledge/ sources / parts
Here in the Forum we have a very fine comprehensive thread: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/guide-buying-modifying-repairing-vostok-amphibia-3042242.html

Would be fruitful to feed this, if we find news. Much easier to concentrate our knowledge. Easier for newbies. 
IMHO


----------



## DocTone

Aidanm said:


> Hopefully it'll work. The Murphy bezel is chamfered also but it's just not high enough to lift it over the crown.


I cannot imagine this. 
The bezels by Dave are from my point of view one of the best choice (Accuracy, Quality, Material,Grip) - even for Seiko as for Vostok.
Consider, he offer two different bezels pending the case size.


----------



## Aidanm

DocTone said:


> I cannot imagine this.
> The bezels by Dave are from my point of view one of the best choice (Accuracy, Quality, Material,Grip) - even for Seiko as for Vostok.
> Consider, he offer two different bezels pending the case size.


I'm aware of that. I agree the quality and finish is excellent. The other bezel he sells only fits a certain number of Vostoks and the 119 is not listed.

The bezel I purchased from him is supposed to fit all vostoks but not the 119 in reality, it would seem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone

Aidanm said:


> I'm aware of that. I agree the quality and finish is excellent. The other bezel he sells only fits a certain number of Vostoks and the 119 is not listed.
> The bezel I purchased from him is supposed to fit all vostoks but not the 119 in reality, it would seem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh sorry , I had a knot in my brain, and switched the numbers :face:

yes, I remember of the same Odyssee of another member.

During the whole time I didn't see a real alternative using AM-parts. only original possible

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/planned-vostok-119-tonneau-modifications-help-926477.html


----------



## Chascomm

I think we just broke the record for the greatest number of reports to the moderators from the greatest number of members on a single thread. Thank you to those who remained civil through all of that. As this thread is getting a bit long now it is probably a good time to put it to bed. But all you eager modders please feel free to start a new thread. :-!

---edit---

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-mod-revival-4188578.html

Thank you, DocTone!


----------

